# ACT/Canberra state sponsorship applicants



## ladyme28 (Jun 13, 2011)

hi, any ACT SS applicants here? pls share your stories


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi,

I request you to help me with some valuable information , 8 yrs back i am in Canberra for for study purpose . But things went u turn , and got to leave to Aussie with out completing my education . Can you please tell me if i want to apply for Canberra  sponsorship , how do i can , what are the chances . 

Thanks for your help


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,

I have applied for ACT SS on Nov 3rd, 2012 and payment acknowledged on Nov 6th. My story so far goes like this:

1) ICT Business Analyst - 261111 (Total Exp - 7+ yrs, Post-qualification exp - 2 yrs). Even though ACS recognised 7+ yrs in assessment, I decided not to take risk and have not considered experience points.

2) IELTS Score (L-9, R-9, S-7.5, W-7.5). I re-attempted IELTS and scored (L-9,R-9,S-9,W-7) :-(. Ended up with 55 points.

3) I had earlier applied for SA SS but it has a lengthy waiting time and after doing some online research, found Canberra more suitable. Hence, I withdrew my application from SA and applied for ACT SS.

4) My only inhibition in my application to ACT is around financial declaration. In haste, I didn't account for all my savings and even though I have shown AUD 48K (2 dependents). I have accounted for Jewelry and Car (AUD 15K)...so a bit concerned.

Still waiting for a CO to be allocated


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Any one else who has applied for ACT/Canberra State Sponsorship? Pls share your experience....


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

An update to my ACT SS application ---

I received an email today (29/11) that a CO has been assigned by ACT Migration team.

Any ideas how much time does it take for ACT SS (190) once a CO has been assigned?


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

My ACT State Sponsorship (190) application was approved today / Dec 04, 2012 and got an invite to apply from DIAC as well.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

amittal said:


> My ACT State Sponsorship (190) application was approved today / Dec 04, 2012 and got an invite to apply from DIAC as well.


congratz !!!

I have applied for ACT SS yesterday (16/12) .... 

ICT BA - 6 years exp

Let us keep in touch since we are going to same state and same job... if you dont mind please PM me your contact details...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

amittal said:


> My ACT State Sponsorship (190) application was approved today / Dec 04, 2012 and got an invite to apply from DIAC as well.


congratz !!!

I have applied for ACT SS yesterday (16/12) .... 

ICT BA - 6 years exp

Let us keep in touch since we are going to same state and same job... if you dont mind please PM me your contact details...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

amittal said:


> My ACT State Sponsorship (190) application was approved today / Dec 04, 2012 and got an invite to apply from DIAC as well.


Dear Mittal, 

Did CO ask for Bank statement or anything else other than the below documents which I have uploaded while submitting SS application?

1. IELTS Score card
2. ACS Skill assessment results
3. CV
4.Work experience references (same as submitted to ACS)
5.Delcaration of nomincation Obligations
6.Research into current ACT employment opportunities
7.Commitment to Canberra statement
8.Passport copy
9.Declaration of financial capacity (notaried)
10. service fee payment


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi deepuz.

Cool. I'll PM u my details.

Nope. The CO didnt ask for any docs other than what I uploaded initially...the same list as yours plus Evidence of other state nomination as I had applied for SA SS earlier.

I think your appl result will be out by jan end due to the holiday season.

Best of luck!


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Mittal, do u think if they ask for bank statement in a later stage?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

No CO assigned yet for my ACT SS Nomination... applied on 16 Dec....


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

I have got CO assigned for my ACT SS application today...


----------



## foaz144 (Jan 16, 2013)

amittal said:


> My ACT State Sponsorship (190) application was approved today / Dec 04, 2012 and got an invite to apply from DIAC as well.


hi amittal..when did u apply for EOI ? was it before u got reply form ACT !!!


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

foaz144 said:


> hi amittal..when did u apply for EOI ? was it before u got reply form ACT !!!


I think its better to have your EOI ID upfront and provide it while applying for SS...then you will get invite straight away once SS is approved..


----------



## arunc (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi, I had applied for ACT SS in May 19th 2012 and granted on September 3rd 2012. Just came across this post whist booking my flight tickets to Canberra, Leaving on the 2nd of April 2013 for the new start.
I did apply while individually without the help of any agent, was quiet a smooth process, Ensure you read all instructions carefully and give them specifically what they need. I also noticed that i did write to them for the simplest of doubts I had, and their response and assistance was overwhelming. Do not hesitate to ask them about anything. 

Also would like to get in touch with people moving to Canberra from India. am available on Y! arun_jc do add or share details.. Thanks

Cheers,
Arun


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

arunc said:


> Hi, I had applied for ACT SS in May 19th 2012 and granted on September 3rd 2012. Just came across this post whist booking my flight tickets to Canberra, Leaving on the 2nd of April 2013 for the new start.
> I did apply while individually without the help of any agent, was quiet a smooth process, Ensure you read all instructions carefully and give them specifically what they need. I also noticed that i did write to them for the simplest of doubts I had, and their response and assistance was overwhelming. Do not hesitate to ask them about anything.
> 
> Also would like to get in touch with people moving to Canberra from India. am available on Y! arun_jc do add or share details.. Thanks
> ...


Hi Arun,

Congrats and all the best for your future in Canberra. My visa has also been approved early January.

Did you send an email to ACT SS team notifying your visa grant and date of arrival in Canberra? I have done so and got an acknowledgement from ACT SS team via email. They asked for my visa grant letter for their records.

I plan to make a move sometime in Nov-Dec this year.....

Have you got a pre-arranged job already or planning to search once there? Also, have you shortlisted a short/long term accomodation in Canberra already??

I did some research online for home rentals and it seems quite expensive in Canberra...i.e. 1 BR aptt for around AUD 350 - 450 per week!!!

Keep us posted on your journey!


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

arunc said:


> Hi, I had applied for ACT SS in May 19th 2012 and granted on September 3rd 2012. Just came across this post whist booking my flight tickets to Canberra, Leaving on the 2nd of April 2013 for the new start.
> I did apply while individually without the help of any agent, was quiet a smooth process, Ensure you read all instructions carefully and give them specifically what they need. I also noticed that i did write to them for the simplest of doubts I had, and their response and assistance was overwhelming. Do not hesitate to ask them about anything.
> 
> Also would like to get in touch with people moving to Canberra from India. am available on Y! arun_jc do add or share details.. Thanks
> ...


Hi Arun, 

I'm expecting my SS nomation today or tomorrow as per the update from ACT migration services. If everthing go well with the visa lodgement I should have the visa by end of March or so.. so probably I will travel in May 2013 ... I will keep in touch with you..

Regards, 
Deepuz


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Thanks Mittal, do u think if they ask for bank statement in a later stage?


Hi Deepuz,

They didn't ask for my bank statement so don't think it'll be required.


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

deepuz said:


> I think its better to have your EOI ID upfront and provide it while applying for SS...then you will get invite straight away once SS is approved..


Yes. I had submitted EOI before applying for ACT SS and had to mention the EOI ID in SS application form!


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

hey Mittal,

have you booked your tickets?


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

deepuz said:


> hey Mittal,
> 
> have you booked your tickets?


Hi Deepuz..

Not yet...I have recently switched job (Nov'12) so need to be with the new company atleast for 1 yr...

I'll book my tickets sometime in Mar-Apr'13. I am just preparing to test the waters by preparing and uploading an Aussie CV...have taken Skype Local Aussie number as well...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

nice, I have got SS result and EOI invitation yesterday... preparing the docs to apply visa... 
good luck for your job search... if you can crack it from offshore nothing like it.... all the best !!!


----------



## Rashally (Jan 22, 2013)

*Time Frame for ACT SS*

Hii...

Wanted to know how much time does it take to get the SS for ACT

does it tk 3 Mnths ?


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Rashally said:


> Hii...
> 
> Wanted to know how much time does it take to get the SS for ACT
> 
> does it tk 3 Mnths ?


Hi Rashally,

ACT SS is one of the quickest and believe the only one which charges a fees for SS application.

Mine took approx. 25 days and looking at others time-line, I assume it takes between 1 - 2 months max to get ACT SS.


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi deepuz & amittal,

I'm about to file the ACT state sponsorship..please tell if you guys have submitted any "settlement Statement" as well.. it is basically about one's understanding on settlement costs in ACT..And also if u guys can guide me on commitment statement..

____________
149212 - Customer Service Manager, VETASSESS applied: 01-Nov-12 VETASSESS +ve 11-JAN-13, IELTS L:8.5, R: 8, W: 7, S: 8;


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

roninquick said:


> Hi deepuz & amittal,
> 
> I'm about to file the ACT state sponsorship..please tell if you guys have submitted any "settlement Statement" as well.. it is basically about one's understanding on settlement costs in ACT..And also if u guys can guide me on commitment statement..
> 
> ...


Hi Ronin, 

settlement statement doc is not required.....

PM your contact details.. I will email a copy of commitement statement example..

Regards


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Ronin,
I have also applied for 149211 & vetassess received documents on 9th jan 2013..... how much time it normally takes for vetassess results


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks Deepuz,

I guess they have included Settlement statement in Dec'12 only.. but then this is something one puts in commitment statement as well.. little confused what to do. my mail ID is on gmail, cant mention the complete address as there is some error popping.. u need to prefix arvind.ronin and suffix com. will wait for the commitment statement.. thanks a ton..

Regards

____________
149212 - Customer Service Manager, VETASSESS applied: 01-Nov-12 VETASSESS +ve 11-JAN-13, IELTS L:8.5, R: 8, W: 7, S: 8;


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

Devang said:


> Hi Ronin,
> I have also applied for 149211 & vetassess received documents on 9th jan 2013..... how much time it normally takes for vetassess results


Hi Devang,

i know some people who have got the assessment in 6 week, and i know some for whom it took more than 20 weeks.. it all depends on the skill they r assessing.. i got mine in about 2 months (from the date of reciept of documents, and considering there were Christmas holidays of about 10 days,they did a pretty good job..

let me know if u need some other support..

Regards

____________
149212 - Customer Service Manager, VETASSESS applied: 01-Nov-12 VETASSESS +ve 11-JAN-13, IELTS L:8.5, R: 8, W: 7, S: 8;


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks Ronin... Would wait fit some time


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Hi Ronin,
> 
> settlement statement doc is not required.....
> 
> ...


Hi Deepuz,

my mail id is [email protected] really appreciate if can send the commitment statement..also plz advice if i can include pf, jewellary & house cost in financial capacity declaration??

Ronin.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Ronin, 

I'm at office now with no access to my personal email... will go home and send it.. 
I will PM you my contact details, you can call or email me if you have any doubts regarding financial declaration or anything..


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Deepuz,
Please email me as well the commitment statement..... My mail id is [email protected]mail.com..... Thanks in advance.... Please lemme also know once you send it


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Commitment Statement*

Hi Deepuz,

I have just started applying for ACT state sponsorship. And I am struggling to write a Commitment statement. Very few people are offering to help with the commitment statement. If you could kindly send me a sample of your statement, it will be very helpful. 

Since I am a new comer to this site, it is not allowing me to send a PM and its not allowing me to post my email address. Could you please PM me your email address, so that I can contact you through email.

Your help will be much appreciated!

Rajiv


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

roninquick said:


> Hi Deepuz,
> 
> my mail id is [email protected] really appreciate if can send the commitment statement..also plz advice if i can include pf, jewellary & house cost in financial capacity declaration??
> 
> Ronin.


sent you...sorry for the delay..


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Devang said:


> Hi Deepuz,
> Please email me as well the commitment statement..... My mail id is [email protected]..... Thanks in advance.... Please lemme also know once you send it


sent it...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> Hi Deepuz,
> 
> I have just started applying for ACT state sponsorship. And I am struggling to write a Commitment statement. Very few people are offering to help with the commitment statement. If you could kindly send me a sample of your statement, it will be very helpful.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajiv, you can't send or receive PM until you do atleast 5 posts....


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

I know it is silly question but what is PM


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Devang said:


> I know it is silly question but what is PM


private message


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh ok..... How do I send that if I have to


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Devang said:


> Oh ok..... How do I send that if I have to


Hi, 

It is too hard to work with all those forum engines these days...
However, if you need to send Private Message to someone, simply click on his/her name 

A menu will appear, and you should see what you need.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Got it...... Thanks


----------



## Rashally (Jan 22, 2013)

hiii Arun..

Congrats ..

My husband wud b also cmng to Canberra say in July/Aug 2013 if all goes well...

Keep on posting and be in touch ..




arunc said:


> Hi, I had applied for ACT SS in May 19th 2012 and granted on September 3rd 2012. Just came across this post whist booking my flight tickets to Canberra, Leaving on the 2nd of April 2013 for the new start.
> I did apply while individually without the help of any agent, was quiet a smooth process, Ensure you read all instructions carefully and give them specifically what they need. I also noticed that i did write to them for the simplest of doubts I had, and their response and assistance was overwhelming. Do not hesitate to ask them about anything.
> 
> Also would like to get in touch with people moving to Canberra from India. am available on Y! arun_jc do add or share details.. Thanks
> ...


----------



## Rashally (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Amittal..

Cud you PM me your email / contact deails..so we cud be in touch..




amittal said:


> Hi Rashally,
> 
> ACT SS is one of the quickest and believe the only one which charges a fees for SS application.
> 
> Mine took approx. 25 days and looking at others time-line, I assume it takes between 1 - 2 months max to get ACT SS.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Rashally, 

got your frnd request... sent you my contact details...


----------



## Rashally (Jan 22, 2013)

hiii

Can anyone help me with gud areas to live in Canberra

Heard of Woden ...is it a gud place ...where everything like transport, market etc...will be at a short distance


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

Rashally said:


> hiii
> 
> Can anyone help me with gud areas to live in Canberra
> 
> Heard of Woden ...is it a gud place ...where everything like transport, market etc...will be at a short distance



i lived in canberra in 2003 for 1 year , wooden tuggernong are far away from central , yes wooden you have hindu temple , bruce just opposite to university of canberra , gunghalin , so on but tuggernong and wooden is good . what is you mean by short distance , in canberra there is no short with transport busses if you have car then other wise it takes few extra minutes.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Rashally said:


> hiii
> 
> Can anyone help me with gud areas to live in Canberra
> 
> Heard of Woden ...is it a gud place ...where everything like transport, market etc...will be at a short distance


When are you planning to make your move... I'm planning for Jun\july.... (provided if my visa is approved by April)..


----------



## Rashally (Jan 22, 2013)

deepuz said:


> When are you planning to make your move... I'm planning for Jun\july.... (provided if my visa is approved by April)..[/QUOT
> 
> Will be movin in july/aug...depending upon d visa approva...
> In wch stage is ur visa process..
> ...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Rashally said:


> deepuz said:
> 
> 
> > When are you planning to make your move... I'm planning for Jun\july.... (provided if my visa is approved by April)..[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Rashally (Jan 22, 2013)

deepuz said:


> Rashally said:
> 
> 
> > i have sent you a private message last week, please check...
> ...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

sent you again.. check now..


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

if you still have not recd, try sending a PM to me and then I will reply ...


----------



## alafar85 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi everyone..

I have been trying to figure out a way to start writing my commitment statement and setllement statement for my application to Canberra, and I have found this forum. Is it possible to have a template for such documents in order to know how exactly I need to write? I am very confused about that and I am trying to sort my things out the soonest! ... Since I am a new user here, I cannot post my email address... however it is alafar85 at(@) gmail dot com

Thank you.


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

alafar85 said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> I have been trying to figure out a way to start writing my commitment statement and setllement statement for my application to Canberra, and I have found this forum. Is it possible to have a template for such documents in order to know how exactly I need to write? I am very confused about that and I am trying to sort my things out the soonest! ... Since I am a new user here, I cannot post my email address... however it is alafar85 at(@) gmail dot com
> 
> Thank you.


hi..u dont need to write the settlement statement..all u need to provide is the estimate in relocation cost & living cost..u need to fill the details when u start filling ACT SS application form..and there is no specific format for commitment statement..it should b in a structured manner starting from why u r taking the decision to migrate, followed by compelling reasons of choosing Canberra over other cities...you can mention everithing from climate to public trasport, low traffic, commonalities with ur current city, culture etc..


----------



## alafar85 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you roninquick for your reply.

I am actually aware about some things that should be included the commitment statement, though I am confused about how to reflect these thoughts. Also, about the settlement statement, I am not sure exactly how I need to procide these stimates for relocation!.. I've read in their guidline that I do not need to provide any financial statements, which is fine.. this is why I am just trying to find some sort of an example or a guide/template in order to start!

I really appreciate your kind support


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

alafar85 said:


> Thank you roninquick for your reply.
> 
> I am actually aware about some things that should be included the commitment statement, though I am confused about how to reflect these thoughts. Also, about the settlement statement, I am not sure exactly how I need to procide these stimates for relocation!.. I've read in their guidline that I do not need to provide any financial statements, which is fine.. this is why I am just trying to find some sort of an example or a guide/template in order to start!
> 
> I really appreciate your kind support


will send the samples on mail..


----------



## alafar85 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

alafar85 said:


> Thank you so much


did u get the mail??


----------



## alafar85 (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes i did, thanks a lot. But you have mentioned before that i do not need to write a settlement statement. How am i going to provide the estimates of costs etc etc?...


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

alafar85 said:


> Yes i did, thanks a lot. But you have mentioned before that i do not need to write a settlement statement. How am i going to provide the estimates of costs etc etc?...


have sent a rough settlement statement ..plz check..


----------



## alafar85 (Feb 9, 2013)

Got the email. Thanks a lot


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you please send me as will the settlement statement at [email protected]


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Ronin,
Did you apply for SS yet.... If yes please help with what kind of documents have you provided so that I can start gathering all this information till the time I am waiting for my vetassess results...... Also if you can provide me step by step information on it as we both applying for same job code.149211


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

Devang said:


> Hey Ronin,
> Did you apply for SS yet.... If yes please help with what kind of documents have you provided so that I can start gathering all this information till the time I am waiting for my vetassess results...... Also if you can provide me step by step information on it as we both applying for same job code.149211


Hi Devang,
i have uploaded the below documents..
1. Passport copy
2. Vetassess assessment
3. IELTS result card
4. Employment refrence
5. CV
6. Employment oppertunities 
7. Financial capacity
8. Commitment Statement
9. EOI details


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey thanks a ton for this information....... Is there a specific format that we have to use got point number 4, 6 & 7


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

Devang said:


> Hey thanks a ton for this information....... Is there a specific format that we have to use got point number 4, 6 & 7


for point 4, i used the same documents which i sent to vetassess..for 6, i wrote about various jobs available & simply pasted the links to jobs on the same page followed by advertisement snap shots on the next pages..for point 7, u can download the format from ACT site..


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you also if possible forward me a copy of your commitment statement at [email protected]


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

Devang said:


> Can you also if possible forward me a copy of your commitment statement at [email protected]


m travelling this week..will b able to send by monday..


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok thanks a lot for..... Would wait for your reply


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello All,

Sorry to deviate from the topic, but if someone has applied for System Admin ( specifically SAP Basis) and would mind sending me the roles and responsibilities it would be a great help.

hthoriaatgmaildotcom.

Also, if possible please do send me the commitment letter.
God bless!!

Regards,
Harsh


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Ronin,

Please send me those documents


----------



## foaz144 (Jan 16, 2013)

roninquick said:


> have sent a rough settlement statement ..plz check..


Hi could you please send the. Rough settlement st. To me on [email protected]
Appreciate you favour


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Also if you can help with commitment statement


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Ronin,

If you can please send me those documents


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

Devang said:


> Hey Ronin,
> 
> If you can please send me those documents


Dear Devang..m still on tour..will take another week..will send the statement for sure..


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks in advance Ronin


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

*Congrats!*



amittal said:


> My ACT State Sponsorship (190) application was approved today / Dec 04, 2012 and got an invite to apply from DIAC as well.


Hello There, I have gone thru your profile..Would like to congratulate you on getting your 190 visa for ACT. 

Bro, i have a very complicated case, My SS for Victoria has been rejected yesterday(25/02/13) and now im looking forward to file for ACT. But my profession (Software Tester 261314) is in LIMITED category. Have heaps of queries about it. 
If you dont mind please PM me your contact details... or send me a text at 9878155911 or 8427008829 ! Im from chandigarh and need to make a decision asap.. Don't want my LIMITED status to change into CLOSED .. Plss !

Regards
Ishaan Thakur
IELTS 24/08/12- 7.5/7/7/7 | ACS - Positive 18/10/12| Meds Pending | PCC - Cleared| VIC SS Applied - 15/11/12 | VIC ACK - 19/11/12 | VIC SS - Rejected 25/02/13 | Category 261314 Software Tester |


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

*Hello*



deepuz said:


> congratz !!!
> 
> I have applied for ACT SS yesterday (16/12) ....
> 
> ...


Hii There,

I am looking forward to apply for ACT 190 sponsorship, but my profession (Software Tester 261314) is in limited availability ! Do you think its okay to give it a go ? I have already been rejected with Vic SS ! Plss suggest .. 

Ishaan Thakur
IELTS 24/08/12- 7.5/7/7/7 | ACS - Positive 18/10/12| Meds Pending | PCC - Cleared| VIC SS Applied - 15/11/12 | VIC ACK - 19/11/12 | VIC SS - Rejected 25/02/13 | Category 261314 Software Tester |


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Ishaanchal, 

You cannot directly apply ACT SS if you occupation is limited, you need to first seek verification for your occupation. Once verified successfully then they will allow you to apply for ACT SS.

Verification process:

To verify a limited or closed occupation email [email protected] and provide the following documents:

1- Resume showing atleast 3 years relevant exp
2 - IELTS 7 in all bands
3- personal research into recent, relevant advertised positions (no more than six vacancies). You must provide a copy of the full advertisement, not just a link or screen shot.
4 - Commitment to Canberra statement

you will get email notification about the verification outcome.

A verified limited occupation does not guarantee that your application for nomination will be approved. It only guarantees that your application will be accepted and assessed against the nomination criteria.

You must lodge your application for nomination within one (1) month of receiving verification.

Hope this helps....


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

*Thanks*



deepuz said:


> Hi Ishaanchal,
> 
> You cannot directly apply ACT SS if you occupation is limited, you need to first seek verification for your occupation. Once verified successfully then they will allow you to apply for ACT SS.
> 
> ...


Thanks Deepuz,

It's of a great help..Ive already gone thru these things and now my agent is telling me to stay calm and let him do the research work. Just want to know whether there are still chances for me to sail thru ? 

I have been visiting other forums as well, but honestly speaking i couldnt find anything best than this one. I have read all the 9 pages and each and every post. took me some time though  But i really want to raise a token of thanks to you, amittal, roninquick, devang and few others.. you guys are being of a great help and dont know why suddenly i have started feeling a hell lot positive ! 

please find the remaining things below and don't hesitate to write in your opinion on my case.

Ishaan Thakur
IELTS 24/08/12- 7.5/7/7/7 | ACS - Positive 18/10/12| Meds Pending | PCC - Cleared| VIC SS Applied - 15/11/12 | VIC ACK - 19/11/12 | VIC SS - Rejected 25/02/13 | Category 261314 Software Tester :confused2: |


----------



## alafar85 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello everyone!  

I hope you're all progressing with your applications. 

I have got a successful ACS result, and I have lodged my ACT State Sponsorship Application yesterday, plus I have also submitted my SkillSelect application on the 4th of February. 

Now I am concerned about when should I be expecting any reply back? Just an estimation!...And what is left for me to do before getting the visa?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

*Hey !*



alafar85 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I hope you're all progressing with your applications.
> 
> ...



Well, as per their official website claims, its 30 days of processing time. So you could get the good news anywhere between this time-frame !

Good luck !


----------



## alafar85 (Feb 9, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Well, as per their official website claims, its 30 days of processing time. So you could get the good news anywhere between this time-frame !
> 
> Good luck !


Thank you so much  .. Well, what about the SkillSelect result? Is it also within 30 working days as well?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

alafar85 said:


> Thank you so much  .. Well, what about the SkillSelect result? Is it also within 30 working days as well?


For EOI ? If yes, then i guess its somewhere less than 30 days !


----------



## alafar85 (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh wow!!.. Interesting! 

And what about the next step? When does the health tests come and the police clearance requirements come?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Thanks Deepuz,
> 
> It's of a great help..Ive already gone thru these things and now my agent is telling me to stay calm and let him do the research work. Just want to know whether there are still chances for me to sail thru ?
> 
> ...


btw, may I know the reason why your VIC SS is rejected?

for the employment research, you just need to search software testing jobs in Seek.com.au and you will find plenty... you just need to take 6 best out of it and copy paste the adverstisement and link to a word document and send along with other docs... Agents might will take their own time.... so you need to act fast !!! you will get through... they just want to make sure that there are enough jobs in your area before accepting your Nomination application.

fyi ..I have never used an agent ... my agent is just this forum only


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

alafar85 said:


> Thank you so much  .. Well, what about the SkillSelect result? Is it also within 30 working days as well?


your SS approval and invitation to apply for 190 visa will come together... the moment they approve your SS nomination, they will nominate your EOI ID in skillselect and you will get the invite to apply for visa...


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

alafar85 said:


> Oh wow!!.. Interesting!
> 
> And what about the next step? When does the health tests come and the police clearance requirements come?


Once you get the Invite, then comes the CO (Case Officer)

The whole process can take upto 6 months ! But it has never happened in majority of the cases. So probably you are looking forward to approximately 2 months once you get the invite !

Cheers Bud ! Lets see what other people have to say about this !!


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> btw, may I know the reason why your VIC SS is rejected?
> 
> for the employment research, you just need to search software testing jobs in Seek.com.au and you will find plenty... you just need to take 6 best out of it and copy paste the adverstisement and link to a word document and send along with other docs... Agents might will take their own time.... so you need to act fast !!! you will get through... they just want to make sure that there are enough jobs in your area before accepting your Nomination application.
> 
> fyi ..I have never used an agent ... my agent is just this forum only


There was no reason at all .. They rejected my application saying that they have already received a high number of applications for the Software Tester profile and that too of the Greatest Caliber, whereas I am only fulfilling their minimum criteria (3 years and 4 months of work ex and IELTS 7.5/7/7/7)

well i dont find anything relevant to their reasoning ! whats the rational behind Greatest Caliber ? I could have understood if my profession was in Limited Availability, but No ! It's still in OPEN availability ! So no point in rejecting my application. anyways, let the bygones be bygones. Have to focus on ACT now.

Deepuz, im sorry but i found something else on the ACT website, i just simply cannot copy paste the links to the job or screen shots. They have mentioned it clearly in the guidelines for LIMITED Availability occupations.

Here's the capture to what they said: for overseas residents: 
personal research into recent, relevant advertised positions (no more than six vacancies). You must provide a copy of the full advertisement, not just a link or screen shot. 

Lets see how it goes.. I really dont know what to research because they are not accepting links or screenshots !


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

what I mean is you will have to copy, paste full content of the job advertisement which shows the roles and responsibilities to a word document and also you need to provide the url to show where you find the opening... 

I did it for one of my frnd and it works....

just the urls, links or screenshot will not work... they need the data.. thats it....


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> what I mean is you will have to copy, paste full content of the job advertisement which shows the roles and responsibilities to a word document and also you need to provide the url to show where you find the opening...
> 
> I did it for one of my frnd and it works....
> 
> just the urls, links or screenshot will not work... they need the data.. thats it....



Ohh i see .. Deepuz, well, i guess its too much to ask for .. but can you do me a small favor ? Im not able to find a single job in software Testing(Quality) .. Can you just show me a sample ? It'll be of great help or pls let me know if there are any other websites !! 

Cheers


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Deepuz, please go thru this link and see if its useful and if this is one of the kind you meant:

SEEK - Senior Test Engineer (Software Products), Canberra ACT, to $100K Base Job in ACT


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> what I mean is you will have to copy, paste full content of the job advertisement which shows the roles and responsibilities to a word document and also you need to provide the url to show where you find the opening...
> 
> I did it for one of my frnd and it works....
> 
> just the urls, links or screenshot will not work... they need the data.. thats it....


Hi Deepuz, the good news is that my agents have almost finishes working on the Market Research (Jobs in ACT), now they want some time for preparing the commitment statement. Deepuz, i really do not want them to waste any un-necessary time. As far as i have gone thru these posts, one of it read:

There is no specific format for commitment statement..it should be in a structured manner starting from why u r taking the decision to migrate, followed by compelling reasons of choosing Canberra over other cities...you can mention everything from climate to public transport, low traffic, commonalities with ur current city, culture etc.. you can give any reasons as in why Canberra’s lifestyle suits your way of life more than any other city in Australia.

Deepuz, i will really appreciate if you can send me a sample/template of the commitment letter at - [email protected] !! 

Pls and pls !


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

roninquick said:


> will send the samples on mail..


Hi Roninquick !! Hi, Im in a very absurd situation, I have already got VIC SS rejected and now ACT is the only option left for me. My profession in ACT is in LIMITED category and now im stuck with this Commitment Letter ! Read somewhere that you could be of some help in the same thing. Can you pls pls and pls send me few samples of your letter at [email protected]

I have no words to thank you in anticipation.. I'll be desperately waiting for your email.

Pls see my signature for my timeline !


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi there,

I really need to know something very important, sincere advice required plz help.

I applied for my skill assessment with VETASSESS for HOMOEOPATH occupation (doc rcvd 23rd oct, positive assessment 26 feb'13).

Now the scenario is that my occupation is on CSOL schedule 2 List and currently no state list is reflecting this occupation, as it is a very rare occupation and not much in demand in australia that's why i feel it won't reflect in future too. But i have and add on qualification which i have received recently i.e MBA but not yet eligible for skill assessment to complete points and get nominated, I want to enter australia on my qualification of Homoeopath, please anybody show me a way out. I have my eligible relative living in regional area on PR but they can't sponsor me as my occupation is in Schedule 2 List not on SOL.

I complete my points i.e 65+ but currently no nominations. I myself think of few options below but don't know how to proceed.
1) Wait for lists to change (which is a very rare chance)
2) Employee sponsored nomination (but for that i have to look for an employer, is there anyway to get them to sponsor you, which i feel is too rare)?
3) Hopeful option i feel is OFF LIST nomination as i read on DIAC website that every state has 500 occupations to nominate an OFF List occupation on their sole discretion, if yes what's the criteria for it ?
4) I have heard state can nominate an occupation if you have some job offer letter for you occupation ?

I am totally confused but i don't want to loose my australian dream, help me folks on this..if anyone has some option do let me know...as the news of 'relative can't sponsor me came to me as a shock'


----------



## sharma9579 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey guyz, you seem to be on the verge of getting Visa and have crossed a lot hurdles. I have just started and applying for Vetassess. Please guide me how to prepare duty certificates and do I need to get it signed by my current and previous employers ?


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

*ACT Commitment letter*



deepuz said:


> Hi Ronin,
> 
> settlement statement doc is not required.....
> 
> ...



Hi Deepuz,

I am new to this forum and we are in the process of applying to ACT for SS. But our occupation is limited and hence has to be verified before we can apply for SS.

For that we have to write a commitment letter

Could i request you to please email me a copy of the commitment for my reference.
Would truly truly appreciate it tons

Thanks so much

Waiting eagerly
Sandy


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

*ACT Commitment letter*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum.

My husband has been successfully assessed by vetassess as a marketing specialist.
Unfortunately its a limited occupation which means that we have to get it verified first before we can apply for SS.
For the verification, we have to write a commitment letter to canberra.

Would really appreciate any suggestions/tips on how to write one and any details that should be included..
Any help would truly truly be appreciated.

Waiting eagerly
sandy


----------



## arunc (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey all,
Been long time since I posted. I see a lot of posts and queries going around the "COMMITTMENT LETTER". I advice to you all. Just let it be simple. Preparing documents to be sent for their assessment needs careful consideration. And while i say this I mean, it requires originality in what you are writing.

Think from their perspective and ask yourself what they are looking for. Example, they need strong reasons to convince them that you have done enough research about their state, their country, what they are famous for, what their potential is, what would you benefit from apply there (lifestyle, financial status, etc) and what they would benefit from having you in their state. This is all that is required. Copy/paste of a format and changing sentences I see will quiet not help in this regard, Im sure they would have a 100K + applications already with the same "INTENT"

Be Innovative, keep it simple, but remember, stick to the point and write putting yourself in their shoes. Add as many facts and observations you find research about the state and Australia in general. Understand the objective of them issuing a PR first. It just is not an entry ticket to disneyland . 

Pardon my sarcasm  This is my take of this subject, as I see value is writing quality letters. One shouldnt be surprised if applications are rejected because of this reason alone.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

SandhyaOz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...



Pm me your details !! I will send you one !


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

*ACT Commitment letter*

Hi Ishaanchal,

Cant pm since I am a new member.
Is it possible for you to pm me?

Thanks so much for your help.

Sandy


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I just got onto this extreme knowledgeable forum just today. Great work!
Need your help, as I am planning to apply for ACT SS under "Advertising Specialist" and I am expecting my skill assessment by end of this month.
Understand the category I am planning to apply is under "Limited" list, hence need to write/submit "Commitment letter"

Can you please send me a copy at bhanu30(at)gmail(dot)com ?

Also I was going through the Skillselect report and realized that my category (advertising and Marketing specialist - 2251) have received a total of 32 applications out of 2940. (check on the [immi(dot)au(dot)skills/skillselect under REPORT then click on OCCUPATION CEILING)
so was just wondering, if my application is under LIMITED is remaining 2908 application is to other sub categories? within 2251 category
Or it would move to other state after ACT?

Would be really great if you can also help me with these questions? basis on your experience and knowledge.

Thanks
Bhanu


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi all.

I am 23 years old,have completed my education from australia. Could anyplease answe my query if act required experience for analyst programmer or bussiness analyst ? I would appreiciate your time.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

SandhyaOz said:


> Hi Deepuz,
> 
> I am new to this forum and we are in the process of applying to ACT for SS. But our occupation is limited and hence has to be verified before we can apply for SS.
> 
> ...


hi Sandy, 

PM me your contact details, will email you a copy ....

Regards, 
deepuz


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Do you need to have job experience for applying ACT ss ?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

yes, work expereince is required , please see the criteria below...


Work Experience. Provide evidence that you have recent, relevant work experience in the nominated occupation. The length of work experience is not mandated but it must be clear that you have enough experience in your nominated occupation to be employable in Canberra.

Also fyi, ICT BA is already reached occupation ceiling and hence you cannot apply for this occupation until July 2013..


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> yes, work expereince is required , please see the criteria below...
> 
> 
> Work Experience. Provide evidence that you have recent, relevant work experience in the nominated occupation. The length of work experience is not mandated but it must be clear that you have enough experience in your nominated occupation to be employable in Canberra.
> ...


Hey deepuz... Well, you said :

The length of work experience is not mandated but it must be clear that you have enough experience in your nominated occupation to be employable in Canberra.


Now since every other state has a minimum requirement of 3 yrs of work ex, canberra doesnt have any ? Main reason for my Vic SS rejection was that i had 3yrs and 4 months of work ex which was meeting the minimum criteria. So you sure about that Canberra doesnt specifies any X amount of work ex ? do you think they'll approve my 3 yrs and 5 months of work ex ? By the way, I have already send them a verification email with all the documents on Saturday.. Now ! Waiting Starts ....!


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

SandhyaOz said:


> Hi Ishaanchal,
> 
> Cant pm since I am a new member.
> Is it possible for you to pm me?
> ...


Let me know your email..Now it wont allow you to use '@' .. So you can specify it by 'attherate'

I'll send you a copy !


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

3 years should be fair enough for Canberra, but for Melbourne the competitiveness is more since its seen as IT capital of OZ...


----------



## dileep (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi, I am a newbie to this forum,

I am applying through ACT SS route, will it allow me changing to Melbourne or Sydney without the obligation of 2 year stay if I don't find any relevant opportunities?

Please help me with your valuable answers


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

dileep said:


> Hi, I am a newbie to this forum,
> 
> I am applying through ACT SS route, will it allow me changing to Melbourne or Sydney without the obligation of 2 year stay if I don't find any relevant opportunities?
> 
> Please help me with your valuable answers



Well, Im afraid it wont ! As a part of your nomination obligations you agree to live and work in Canberra for a minimum period of two years from permanent arrival in Australia.


----------



## sss838 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi 

I'd like help with ACT SS..I am an Accountant by qualification and have been assessed positively by CPA Australia. However, i have 5 years pre-qualification work experience and 1 year post qualification experience. Will ACT accept my work experience as most states require post qualification experience.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

*Finally !*

And Finally They APPROVED my verification email and allowed me to file my Sponsorship for ACT ! Will be filing it tomorrow .. How long do i have to wait for the outcome ? ACT website says it takes 30 days, but i've read it somewhere that it actually takes around 45-60 days !!

Anyone ?


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

bhanu30 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got onto this extreme knowledgeable forum just today. Great work!
> Need your help, as I am planning to apply for ACT SS under "Advertising Specialist" and I am expecting my skill assessment by end of this month.
> ...



Hi Please can anyone revert to the above questions..


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> And Finally They APPROVED my verification email and allowed me to file my Sponsorship for ACT ! Will be filing it tomorrow .. How long do i have to wait for the outcome ? ACT website says it takes 30 days, but i've read it somewhere that it actually takes around 45-60 days !!
> 
> Anyone ?


hey congrats... I told you na they will verify it postive... 

They will take about 4-5 weeks to complete SS application, about 4th week a CO will be assigned and CO will take about 1 week to close the case..... 

All the best :clap2:


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> hey congrats... I told you na they will verify it postive...
> 
> They will take about 4-5 weeks to complete SS application, about 4th week a CO will be assigned and CO will take about 1 week to close the case.....
> 
> All the best :clap2:


Hey Deepuz.. you seem to carry some luck for me  

so overall in 5 weeks i will hear something about my Nomination ? or 5 weeks i will get to know about my visa grant ? You got my nerves a little excited here !


Well, I guess i have each and everything arranged ! Not sure if they need to see my salary slips and my Income Tax Returns at this point ? I have talked to my agent regarding the EOI as well, he said he will file it once we get our nomination from ACT.. Rest i think i have everything in place .. !

Anything else (Documents) you guys need to tell me ? Pls !

Regards


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

you will get your SS nomination in 4-5 weeks, its better to fill the EOI and provide them the EOI number while filing SS application itself, that way you will get the invite (to apply 190 visa) straight away once the SS nomination is approved... (make sure to select only 190 visa type in EOI and select only ACT state in it).
then you will have to apply for 190 visa... 
so this 4 weeks time you can utilize for accumulating all the documents required for the visa....


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> you will get your SS nomination in 4-5 weeks, its better to fill the EOI and provide them the EOI number while filing SS application itself, that way you will get the invite (to apply 190 visa) straight away once the SS nomination is approved... (make sure to select only 190 visa type in EOI and select only ACT state in it).
> then you will have to apply for 190 visa...
> so this 4 weeks time you can utilize for accumulating all the documents required for the visa....


I have shared the EOI stuff with my agent a lots of time. But he i guess is comfortable in filing it only after our nomination is approved. Can u pls tell me what all documents do i need to arrange ?

As in the steps i need to follow now ?

Regards


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello All,

I understand that we may need a verification email for occupations listed under "limited" category. 
Can someone tell me how do we obtain a verification email? The process ?

Thank you.
Harsh


----------



## kahina (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi everyone...
Is anyone here who applied for marketing specialist in ACT under 190 visa. If yes then please share your experience with me.....


----------



## kahina (Nov 4, 2012)

SandhyaOz said:


> Hi Ishaanchal,
> 
> Cant pm since I am a new member.
> Is it possible for you to pm me?
> ...



Hi sandhaya, 
plz give me your email id or contac no, so that we can share information frm each other, since my husband has also applied under marketing specialist.
Thanks,
Regards,
Kahina


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

sss838 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd like help with ACT SS..I am an Accountant by qualification and have been assessed positively by CPA Australia. However, i have 5 years pre-qualification work experience and 1 year post qualification experience. Will ACT accept my work experience as most states require post qualification experience.


Hi,

I was in a similar situation... I had 5 yrs pre-qualification and 2 years post-qualification experience. I received ACT nomination successfully.

Though, I wasn't able to claim pre-qualification experience in my EOI / with DIAC. So, ensure to calculate your points accordingly, i.e., "0" points for experience if <3 yrs post qualification experience.

Cheers!


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

*Hey*



hthoria said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I understand that we may need a verification email for occupations listed under "limited" category.
> Can someone tell me how do we obtain a verification email? The process ?
> ...



Hey Harsh,

You can find all the details here:

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...s/190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-dec-12.pdf

Good luck !


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

And yeah I forgot to Tell Ya guys that I've filed for my ACT SS on 12th March 2013 !!! 

Wish me Luck guys .. I wont be able to handle the 2nd Rejection !!

Worried and Endless Wait ...


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello ishaanchal.. 

I see from your signature that your vic ss was rejected for software tester occupation.. I'm a software tester myself and have applied for ACS a month back.. 

I think the only 2 options for ss for this occupation are vic and act.. 

Do they give you a reason for rejection? (if not, I'm already nervous :-(..) 

All the best for your SS

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> And yeah I forgot to Tell Ya guys that I've filed for my ACT SS on 12th March 2013 !!!
> 
> Wish me Luck guys .. I wont be able to handle the 2nd Rejection !!
> 
> Worried and Endless Wait ...


you will get your ACT SS nomintaion by first week of April followed by the invitation to apply for 190.... just chill...........


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hello ishaanchal..
> 
> I see from your signature that your vic ss was rejected for software tester occupation.. I'm a software tester myself and have applied for ACS a month back..
> 
> ...



Hey Rakesh,

Please do not consider Victoria for your nomination, because I have now seen like 5 different cases for software Tester who have been declined the Nomination. They are not giving any specific reason. They are only mentioning that they are receiving very High Caliber Resumes. So it's a little dicey to file for Victoria, wait for 3 odd months and then hear the bad news.

I would recommend you to file for the ACT. you have to verify your nomination before filling the $300 fee.

Good Luck and Thanks

Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> you will get your ACT SS nomintaion by first week of April followed by the invitation to apply for 190.... just chill...........



Hey Deepuz, its always good to hear from you. You tend to bring in a Good Luck ! 

Thanks a lot for the kind words. I was going thru your timeline and was wondering that your CO hasn't updated you anything about the progress of your case ?

Regards
Ishaan


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi ishaanchal.. 

Oh tats bad news.. Do you have an idea of the approximate time ACT takes to act on an application?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hi ishaanchal..
> 
> Oh tats bad news.. Do you have an idea of the approximate time ACT takes to act on an application?


since Software Tester's are in LIMITED category, so you need to file a Verification before you actually submit your Nomination Application. Now they normally says 10 working days (2 weeks) to reply to the outcome of your verification, but it took me 5 days and it took 1 day to one of the other expats here.

Once you get a positive outcome for your verification, it takes around 30 working days to process your nomination application.

Got any doubts, feel free to ask. Feels good to help someone !


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Rakesh,

I hope you know whats a Verification for Limited Occupations ?


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot ishaanchal.. I'm actually new to this, and No, verification is something new to me.. 

Also saw in another thread about canberra jobs that most are federal jobs which are only for aus citizens.. Ny insights? (apologies if I sound negative) 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Thanks a lot ishaanchal.. I'm actually new to this, and No, verification is something new to me..
> 
> Also saw in another thread about canberra jobs that most are federal jobs which are only for aus citizens.. Ny insights? (apologies if I sound negative)
> 
> ...


Well, If your occupation is listed as limited, it indicates that the current ACT demand for this occupation is almost met or numbers are restricted. To seek nomination of a limited occupation you must have the occupation verified before you 
lodge your application for nomination. 

*HOW TO SEEK VERIFICATION OF YOUR LIMITED OR CLOSED OCCUPATION
*
To verify a limited or closed occupation email [email protected] and provide the following documents:

1) Curriculum Vitae (CV) or resume showing 3 years of recent and relevant experience in your nominated occupation. (The experience must be in an industry relevant to the ACT )

2) IELTS score

3) Evidence that there are, currently, sufficient ACT employment opportunities in the nominated occupation that are relevant to your skill set and experience e.g:

_For overseas residents_: 

personal research into recent, relevant advertised positions(no more than six vacancies). You must provide a copy of the full advertisement, not just a link or screen shot. 

Please note that employment opportunities within the Australian Public Service requiring Australian citizenship and/or an Australian Security clearance will not be accepted as evidence of employ-ability.

4) Commitment to Canberra statement. In no more than two pages, explain in your own words why you want to live in Canberra. Tell us why Canberra’s lifestyle suits your way of life more than any other city in Australia.

They (ACT) will send you an email with the outcome. A verified limited or closed occupation does not guarantee that your application for nomination will be approved. It only guarantees that your application will be accepted and assessed against the nomination criteria. 

for exact details pls refer to: http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...s/190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-dec-12.pdf


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

And Yes, 90% (aaprox) of the Jobs in Canberra are reserved for the Australian Citizens, you are not supposed to submit those jobs in your Verification Email. They will not consider it.

good Luck and dont hesitate at all to clear any other doubts !

Regards

Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot ishaanchal.. A really detailed post. I'm clear about the process now except one thing.

The 300 dollars fee comes after the verification reply? 

All the best for your process. 

Rakesh


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Thanks a lot ishaanchal.. A really detailed post. I'm clear about the process now except one thing.
> 
> The 300 dollars fee comes after the verification reply?
> 
> ...


Yes, you have to pay that $300 fee if your outcome of the verification is in your favor.

For your ease, i am mentioning the steps that you need to follow (Since your occupation 261314 is in LIMITED category, you have to file for Verification, you simply cannot apply for ACT State Sponsorship straight away)

1) Get a CV made showing your work experience (Minimum 3 years of work ex is required)

2) Get you skills assessed by ACS

3) Attach your IELTS score (Target for atleast 7 each)

4) Make a commitment statement (no more than 2 pages clearly stating WHY Canberra ?)

5) Job Survey (Show them atleast 6 jobs in software Testing Domain, with not even a single job belonging to the citizens, no job should be more than 1 month old)

I guess thats it. You will get to know within 10 working days. As i already said, i got a positive outcome in 5 days and one of the other expats got it in 1 day.

Once you get your verification positive, then go ahead and file for your State Sponsorship by paying $300 !

good Luck Rakesh

Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

Can't thank you more.. Too good a post.. Atleast I'm done with ielts.. Hoping ACS result in 10 days time.. 

I'll try to keep the other items in your list ready in the meantime.. 

And i'll meet yu ppl in canberra  

Take care

Rakesh


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Can't thank you more.. Too good a post.. Atleast I'm done with ielts.. Hoping ACS result in 10 days time..
> 
> I'll try to keep the other items in your list ready in the meantime..
> 
> ...


That's the F***** Spirit !!

Keep up the Good Work !


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey ishaanchal.. 

Sorry to bug yu again.. When you say we need to show job openings as part of verification, can we also include contract positions?


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Let me know your email..Now it wont allow you to use '@' .. So you can specify it by 'attherate'
> 
> I'll send you a copy !


Hi ishaan,

Thanks so much for all your help.. Congratulations on your positive verification.. Sorry bout the delay in replying.. We got a positive verification too.. Yay!!!!

My email is nairsandhya attherate gmail dot com.

Lets stay in touch and heres to praying that your nomination comes thru....

Good luck


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

kahina said:


> Hi sandhaya,
> plz give me your email id or contac no, so that we can share information frm each other, since my husband has also applied under marketing specialist.
> Thanks,
> Regards,
> Kahina


Hey kahina,

My email id id nairsandhya attherate gmail dot com....
It will be good to stay in touch with each other

Cheers
S


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey ishaanchal..
> 
> Sorry to bug yu again.. When you say we need to show job openings as part of verification, can we also include contract positions?



Im afraid you cannot show the contract jobs ! Jobs have to be regular/full time !


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

SandhyaOz said:


> Hey kahina,
> 
> My email id id nairsandhya attherate gmail dot com....
> It will be good to stay in touch with each other
> ...


You havn't yet applied for your Verification ?


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> You havn't yet applied for your Verification ?


Hi Ishaan,

I applied for verification and we got a positive outcome 
Now we have to apply for SS

Cheers
S


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

SandhyaOz said:


> Hi Ishaan,
> 
> I applied for verification and we got a positive outcome
> Now we have to apply for SS
> ...


Hey sorry, i skipped a couple of posts ... So have u filed for nomination ??


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Hey sorry, i skipped a couple of posts ... So have u filed for nomination ??


Not yet. Getting documents together. Hopefully by mid next week we should file our nomination.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

SandhyaOz said:


> Not yet. Getting documents together. Hopefully by mid next week we should file our nomination.


Good Luck with That !! Stay Connected


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Hey Harsh,
> 
> You can find all the details here:
> 
> ...


Thanks very much mate!!

God bless!!


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

wow, nice mail with required information.
thanks, and good luck, sandy.


ishaanchal said:


> Yes, you have to pay that $300 fee if your outcome of the verification is in your favor.
> 
> For your ease, i am mentioning the steps that you need to follow (Since your occupation 261314 is in LIMITED category, you have to file for Verification, you simply cannot apply for ACT State Sponsorship straight away)
> 
> ...


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Sandhya.
Congrats for your result.
Can you pls send me the sample copy of the commitment statement / letter.
Thanks in Advance, Sandy.


SandhyaOz said:


> Hi ishaan,
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help.. Congratulations on your positive verification.. Sorry bout the delay in replying.. We got a positive verification too.. Yay!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

hthoria said:


> Thanks very much mate!!
> 
> God bless!!



No worries mate


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Ishaanchal and Sandhya, 

Happy for you guys clearing the verification and good luck with your ACT SS Application... 
Do let me know if you need any help.... i have sent PM my contact details to both of you.... 

Regards, 
deepuz


----------



## kahina (Nov 4, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Hi Ishaanchal and Sandy,
> 
> 
> Happy for you guys clearing the verification and good luck with your ACT SS Application...
> ...


Hii deepuz plz send me ur contact details..v also applying for ACT SS, so i need ur assistance in this regards.
Thanks
Kahina


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

kahina said:


> Hii deepuz plz send me ur contact details..v also applying for ACT SS, so i need ur assistance in this regards.my id is [email protected]
> Thanks
> Kahina


I have sent PM with my contact details... please remove your email from the open forum /


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> Hi Ishaanchal and Sandhya,
> 
> Happy for you guys clearing the verification and good luck with your ACT SS Application...
> Do let me know if you need any help.... i have sent PM my contact details to both of you....
> ...


Deepuz, thanks for the kind words.. But i cannot see your contact details anywhere !! My bad 

I also wanted to know that do they (ACT) send you an acknowledgement email on receiving the $300 fee ? or anything like that ? Because i filed it on 12th March 2013 and its 18th March 2013 and I havnt got anything from them !

Cheers Pal !


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

you might have recieved a payment acknowledgment email soon after you made the payment online...


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> you might have recieved a payment acknowledgment email soon after you made the payment online...



Thanks for the PM !!

Well, my agent said that he didnt receive any acknowledgement as of now but may be he'll receive it by today !

I made my payment on 12th March and got an instant message from my credit card department stating that : Txn of Rs 16828.79 makde on your Kotakcard ****41 on 12-Mar at ACT Government Interne.

Rest i got nothing !!

Does that means they have still not started processing my application and i have to wait 30 days more ?

lol.. that's a long long wait !


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

I remember I lodged my application on a 16th and when I called them after 30 days , they said my application is put in to their system on 19th after confirmation of payment... so yeah there is a 3 days payment processing time.... if you have application referene number, please write to migatationservices and confirm the payment...


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> I remember I lodged my application on a 16th and when I called them after 30 days , they said my application is put in to their system on 19th after confirmation of payment... so yeah there is a 3 days payment processing time.... if you have application referene number, please write to migatationservices and confirm the payment...


Hmm..!! My application was submitted on the night of 12th March (Tuesday), that means I got Wednesday, Thursday, Friday to wait for. Today is Monday, so probably if i get the acknowledgement email today, that means they will start processing my application from today onwards !

That means, i have to count 30 days from the time of acknowledgement ?

Plss say NO ! Pls say that i can count it from 12th March ! lol .. 

I'm too mucchh frustrated that i can literally smile outta frustration !

hehehehe !


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

its not always 30 days, I have seen them closing application within 3 weeks also... its depends upon number of application waiting on the queue... the actual assessment time is 1 week like you got the verification...


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> its not always 30 days, I have seen them closing application within 3 weeks also... its depends upon number of application waiting on the queue... the actual assessment time is 1 week like you got the verification...


So all in all, i have to start counting the time from the receipt of Acknowledgement ?

Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

yes, clock starts from time of acknowledgment\payment confirmation.... 
i know this 30 days is gonna be like 30 months if u keep thinking about it..... I have gone through it... 

and you know now i have a CO allocated for my 190 it seems but no communication at all... I have called DIAC and they confirmed I have a CO but they didn't tell me CO allocation date nor CO team and initials...


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

just informed that a preliminary assessement is going on and CO will contact me if he\she needs something.... I have frontloaded all the docs and just waiting... and this waiting is killing......


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> yes, clock starts from time of acknowledgment\payment confirmation....
> i know this 30 days is gonna be like 30 months if u keep thinking about it..... I have gone through it...
> 
> and you know now i have a CO allocated for my 190 it seems but no communication at all... I have called DIAC and they confirmed I have a CO but they didn't tell me CO allocation date nor CO team and initials...


I cant help it. Don't know, but it is the only thing going in my mind !

Anyways, Yourself has waited a lot, i can see that from your timeline. they should atleast tell you the allocation date of your CO so that you can calculate the progress yourself.

It such a hard thing to wait, which i always used to hate !! Such is Life, brings you certain things when you don't want them at all !

stay connected !

Cheers


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> just informed that a preliminary assessement is going on and CO will contact me if he\she needs something.... I have frontloaded all the docs and just waiting... and this waiting is killing......


Hey Deepuz, I have always head this term 'Front-loading/Front-loaded'

What does it actually mean ?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

there are certian docs you can wait for CO to request, like PCC, medicals, spouse IELTS or english proof etc... 
frontloading means you can actually get these done and upload them prior to CO requesting them to speed track the whole process....


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> there are certian docs you can wait for CO to request, like PCC, medicals, spouse IELTS or english proof etc...
> frontloading means you can actually get these done and upload them prior to CO requesting them to speed track the whole process....


I got ya !! Well Deepuz, in my case, can you give me a list of documents (From A-Z, anything that you can recollect) which i need to gather, just in order to save time.

I also want to FRONTLOAD my documents .. hehehe !!


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

sure, will send you the list by referring mine sometime in the weekend..


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> sure, will send you the list by referring mine sometime in the weekend..


I hope you got my email address. will wait for the Checklist in my email 

Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need help with the settlement costs.

Please help Ishaan and Deepuz

Thanks
Sandy


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

SandhyaOz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need help with the settlement costs.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandy, 

This is what I prepared, but we didn't have to submit this it was not necessary at that time...

Hope it helps, let me know if you need anything...

Initial settlement costs: AUD7500 

Cost of living per month while seeking employment: AUD2900

Breakup:

1. Flight Charges: 2 Adults and 1 Kid – AUD 2600 to AUD 3200 (depends upon availability of tickets).

2. Other initial expenses like initial accommodation and necessary household items: AUD 4000.

Source

Friend in expat forum (Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Expats Living Abroad) and freight charges in (India To Australia Freight Services)



3. Cost of living:

While seeking employment, we will be staying in a budget one bedroom house in one of the suburbs of Canberra.

Accommodation: $1200/month

Utilities: 300/month

Groceries: $700/month

Phone and internet: $200/month

Transport (public): $500/month



We have arrived at this amount after enquiring this with friends in expat forums and also going through the below websites to name a few.

Cost of Living in Canberra, Australia. Prices in Canberra.

Canberra Times - For local Canberra News, World News & Breaking News in ACT, Australia

Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au

Find real estate for sale, rent and lease | allhomes

www.domain.com.au


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

SandhyaOz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need help with the settlement costs.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandhya,

even i didnt sent them any settlement cost, but kindly go thru the following link. Might give you an idea:

Cost of Living in Canberra, Australia. Prices in Canberra.

Good Luck
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Hi Sandhya,
> 
> even i didnt sent them any settlement cost, but kindly go thru the following link. Might give you an idea:
> 
> ...



Hi ishaan, 

In the act application they have asked for cost of relocating and settlement statement. 
Dint you have to upload the same ??


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

SandhyaOz said:


> Hi ishaan,
> 
> In the act application they have asked for cost of relocating and settlement statement.
> Dint you have to upload the same ??


I guess my agent didnt filed any of that ! But if they have asked, then i guess you should file it


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> I guess my agent didnt filed any of that ! But if they have asked, then i guess you should file it


Just checked.. Dont have to submit a statement.. Just have to fill in the application form

My bad


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

yep, even though they mentioned it in the checklist, there is no room to upload it... 

good luck with ur application and happy to see a fellow malayalee here..


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

deepuz said:


> yep, even though they mentioned it in the checklist, there is no room to upload it...
> 
> good luck with ur application and happy to see a fellow malayalee here..


Me too. I'm glad to meet a fellow Malayali here. We must stay in touch. Pl pray that everything goes off well


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

SandhyaOz said:


> Just checked.. Dont have to submit a statement.. Just have to fill in the application form
> 
> My bad


Good Luck Sandhya !!!!!!!!! Chakk De Fatte ! :boxing:


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Good Luck Sandhya !!!!!!!!! Chakk De Fatte ! :boxing:


Thank you so much. Will pray for the both of us


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

SandhyaOz said:


> Thank you so much. Will pray for the both of us


Hahahaha !! Yeahh.. I badly need this nomination... Its been a week since i have filed my nomination, but yet to receive an acknowledgment from them


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

SandhyaOz said:


> Me too. I'm glad to meet a fellow Malayali here. We must stay in touch. Pl pray that everything goes off well


everything will go well.... matter of time....:boxing::boxing:


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Deepuz,

8 days have passed and not a single clue regarding their ACKNOWLEDGEMENT !! do they give anything in writing that we can contact them after X number of days if we dont receive an acknowledgement from them ?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

do you have an application reference number?


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Deepuz,
> 
> 8 days have passed and not a single clue regarding their ACKNOWLEDGEMENT !! do they give anything in writing that we can contact them after X number of days if we dont receive an acknowledgement from them ?


They say an acknowledgement will be sent within 3 working days right??


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> do you have an application reference number?


Deepuz this was the message that i got from them in my facebook inbox on 20th March

"Hi Ishaan,
A confirmation email is sent out by us - if you are using a migration agency 
this email will go to them. Please note once you have lodged an application 
you have 14 days to pay the fee otherwise it will lapse.
Now you have lodged the application any further enquiries should be 
directed to [email protected].
I wish you all the best with your application!
Cheers !"

Now what does it actually mean ? Have they received my application ?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

SandhyaOz said:


> They say an acknowledgement will be sent within 3 working days right??


Got no clue Sandy


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Deepuz this was the message that i got from them in my facebook inbox on 20th March
> 
> "Hi Ishaan,
> A confirmation email is sent out by us - if you are using a migration agency
> ...


Hi Ishan
You said you got a reply in your Facebook inbox?
You wrote to them on Facebook ?

Anyways I think you should send a mail to migrationservices and ask about the acknowledgment if you haven't got it yet
I lodged my application on the 20th and I got an acknowledgment from them on the 22nd.
So maybe you should write and make sure your application has been put in queue for processing

Sandy


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

yes, rightly said, send an email to migrationservices and ask about the acknowledgment...


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

SandhyaOz said:


> Hi Ishan
> You said you got a reply in your Facebook inbox?
> You wrote to them on Facebook ?
> 
> ...


Lengthy story !!! Something went wrong in my case, i refiled it today !! payed the fees again... u there on fb ?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

it happened with my one of my forum mate too, credit card payment was failed due to some reasons and he came to know about that only after 20 days....


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

happy to know that its resolved now and its all about waiting now !!!


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> happy to know that its resolved now and its all about waiting now !!!


I paid them again today, but the previous payment is also reflecting in my credit card account !! I guess i have paid them twice !! Now do i have to wait again for 30 days or should i count my days from 12 march only ???


----------



## moyger (Mar 25, 2013)

*ACT State Nomination*

Hello there! I'm about to apply for a State Nomination to ACT. Can anyone please send me some sample of their Commitment to Canberra and Estimated Cost of Living. I made some research on cost of living, I am just not sure if these are correct or even close to it. I really appreciate if you guys can help me. Here's my email karloestrada at yahoo dot com. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> I paid them again today, but the previous payment is also reflecting in my credit card account !! I guess i have paid them twice !! Now do i have to wait again for 30 days or should i count my days from 12 march only ???


did you recv an application file number ?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> did you recv an application file number ?


Yes, i even send them an email today asking whats going on ? hehehe


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Yes, i even send them an email today asking whats going on ? hehehe


kool, one lady name Patricia(Pat) Dunne will reply tomorrow.....

meanwhile I'm sorry I couldn't talk to you when you called since there were few people at my desk.... 
feel free to call anytime after 7:00 PM ...


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello Sandhya,

Need some inputs from you. 

We are trying to apply for ACT SS as a Marketing Specialist. Have positive assessment from Vetassess. We understand that we need to get verification as it is a limited occupation. My husband works are a marketing person in the financial services industry. Does the job search have to be industry specific(financial services) or role specific (marketing)? Would be great if you could let me know exactly what your husband is into and how you did the job search. I saw yor email in one of the earlier posts. Hope you wouldnt mind if i emailed you.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Lengthy story !!! Something went wrong in my case, i refiled it today !! payed the fees again... u there on fb ?


Yeah I'm on fb. Sent you details as a pm


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

rsa3 said:


> Hello Sandhya,
> 
> Need some inputs from you.
> 
> ...


Sure you can email me.

As for the job search, you should look for marketing jobs suited to your husbands position for eg if he is a Vice President, then you must not look at jobs for a marketing executive, you must try and look for at least a senior marketing officer or director. If he is at a junior lever then the same applies. If you find jobs which are industry specific then you must obviously go for those, but its not mandatory.. But the jobs have to be marketing positions...and they should be recent....These are the guidelines we followed while doing the job search..
Hope that answers your question..
Do write if you need any further help

Cheers and good luck


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply Sandhya! I will send you an email sometime soon. We are hoping to send email for verification in the next couple of days.


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

hi guys..missed on many posts..was not around..i got my ACT SS positive..feel free to contact for any input..


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

roninquick said:


> hi guys..missed on many posts..was not around..i got my ACT SS positive..feel free to contact for any input..


good luck with your visa application !


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Roninquick,

Congratulations! Which occupation did you apply for?

Thanks


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

rsa3 said:


> Hi Roninquick,
> 
> Congratulations! Which occupation did you apply for?
> 
> Thanks


customer service manager..


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

roninquick said:


> customer service manager..


We are trying to get verification for Marketing specialist (limited) and are having some challenges with job search. Were you able to find jobs suitable to your profile? Does the job have to be exactly similar and in the same industry? For eg. a marketing specialist can be in retail, IT or financial industry. So, do we have to find jobs in the same industry as we are in now? 

Desperately looking for answers.


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

rsa3 said:


> We are trying to get verification for Marketing specialist (limited) and are having some challenges with job search. Were you able to find jobs suitable to your profile? Does the job have to be exactly similar and in the same industry? For eg. a marketing specialist can be in retail, IT or financial industry. So, do we have to find jobs in the same industry as we are in now?
> 
> Desperately looking for answers.


my core domain is telecom..and fortunately i was able to find some in the same, but i also mentioned 2 jobs from banking sector..its not about positions but ur skills..if they r suitable to retail,IT, financial or telecom & u meet the job requirements, u have a fair chance..


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

roninquick said:


> my core domain is telecom..and fortunately i was able to find some in the same, but i also mentioned 2 jobs from banking sector..its not about positions but ur skills..if they r suitable to retail,IT, financial or telecom & u meet the job requirements, u have a fair chance..


Ok, thats good to hear. But many of the jobs require the candidate to be in the same indistry with "x" years of experience eg. IT or retail industry. Is it OK if i choose such jobs? I am from the financial services industry.


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

roninquick said:


> hi guys..missed on many posts..was not around..i got my ACT SS positive..feel free to contact for any input..


Hey congratulations on your act ss. How many days did it take for them to process your application?? Also how many days for the case officer to be allocated?? Did he ask for any details or documents?? 
Good luck with your visa 

Cheers


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

SandhyaOz said:


> Hey congratulations on your act ss. How many days did it take for them to process your application?? Also how many days for the case officer to be allocated?? Did he ask for any details or documents??
> Good luck with your visa
> 
> Cheers


hi..i got the ack on 6th feb, CO assigned on 22nd mar, got approved on 26th mar..no details were asked.. thanks...


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

What is the criteria or process to apply for ss in ACT....
Details like ielts criteria , docs requir


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

What is the criteria or process to apply for ss in ACT....
Details like ielts criteria , docs required......


TIA


----------



## moyger (Mar 25, 2013)

For the financial assets, how much you guys think is the minimum? and what are the things you can declare as assets?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> kool, one lady name Patricia(Pat) Dunne will reply tomorrow.....
> 
> meanwhile I'm sorry I couldn't talk to you when you called since there were few people at my desk....
> feel free to call anytime after 7:00 PM ...


No worries, Ive emailed them and got a positive response that due to some technical error they have now confirmed 13th March as the date of lodgement and have also send me a Money Transfer form for the refund of 2nd time payment 

So now, after 13th march, i guess i gotta wait 15 more days for the result of my nomination application !


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

roninquick said:


> hi guys..missed on many posts..was not around..i got my ACT SS positive..feel free to contact for any input..


Hey Ronin, i filed my SS application on 13th march, any idea how long do they take to process and declare the result of nomination ?? how long did it took for u ?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> No worries, Ive emailed them and got a positive response that due to some technical error they have now confirmed 13th March as the date of lodgement and have also send me a Money Transfer form for the refund of 2nd time payment
> 
> So now, after 13th march, i guess i gotta wait 15 more days for the result of my nomination application !


inbetween there are couple of holidays..coming friday 29 mar and monday 1 Apr, so a long weekend... so add 2-3 more days to the process.. :ranger:


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> No worries, Ive emailed them and got a positive response that due to some technical error they have now confirmed 13th March as the date of lodgement and have also send me a Money Transfer form for the refund of 2nd time payment
> 
> So now, after 13th march, i guess i gotta wait 15 more days for the result of my nomination application !


Hi ishaan
I'm so glad you got things sorted
Did they say 15 days to process your application??
I thought it takes around 30 working days for them to revert. 

Anyways I'm glad things are moving forward

Good luck to both of us I guess


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> inbetween there are couple of holidays..coming friday 29 mar and monday 1 Apr, so a long weekend... so add 2-3 more days to the process.. :ranger:


hehehehe !!! YEah, but looks as your prediction will come true.. U said once it'll be somewhere around 10th April when we'll get our nomination !!

Lets see.. how about u Pardeep.. whats the progress of ur case ?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

SandhyaOz said:


> Hi ishaan
> I'm so glad you got things sorted
> Did they say 15 days to process your application??
> I thought it takes around 30 working days for them to revert.
> ...


Ooops sorry Sandy.. u got me wrong .. 15 days as in its already 14 days today since i filed my application.. so 15 more days .. !! whats ur progress ?


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Hey Ronin, i filed my SS application on 13th march, any idea how long do they take to process and declare the result of nomination ?? how long did it took for u ?


they take 30 'working days'..mine was processed on 32nd working day...


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

deepuz said:


> good luck with your visa application !


thanks pradeep..howz ur goin??


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

rsa3 said:


> Ok, thats good to hear. But many of the jobs require the candidate to be in the same indistry with "x" years of experience eg. IT or retail industry. Is it OK if i choose such jobs? I am from the financial services industry.


i doubt if that would b a good choice..look for something which matches ur core skill, irrespective of the industry..believe me u'll find these for sure..


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

roninquick said:


> thanks pradeep..howz ur goin??


a CO is allocated for my application on 1st march, but he kept me on dark.. no updates from him..


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

deepuz said:


> a CO is allocated for my application on 1st march, but he kept me on dark.. no updates from him..


have u uploaded pcc & medical??


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

roninquick said:


> they take 30 'working days'..mine was processed on 32nd working day...


So they aint gonna count Saturdays, Sundays and any other public holidays ? when you say 32 days for you, that means 6 weeks and 2 days.. because 1 week consist of 5 working days !!


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> So they aint gonna count Saturdays, Sundays and any other public holidays ? when you say 32 days for you, that means 6 weeks and 2 days.. because 1 week consist of 5 working days !!


exactly..so 30 working days mean approx 1& half months..


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

roninquick said:


> have u uploaded pcc & medical??


yes, frontloaded everything, PCC, medicals, form80...


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> yes, frontloaded everything, PCC, medicals, form80...


What is Form 80 all about Pardeep ?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> What is Form 80 all about Pardeep ?


Form 80 ==> Character ka Punchnama


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Form 80 ==> Character ka Punchnama


Have heard about Police Clearance and Health !! Whats this Character now ?? What do we have to declare in it ? And who's going to have the authority to declare it ?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Have heard about Police Clearance and Health !! Whats this Character now ?? What do we have to declare in it ? And who's going to have the authority to declare it ?


Police clearance is the way to meet the character requirements for any visa subclass. So normally, instead of saying character requirements, we are saying Police Clearance and/or PCC. Some other names go as Good Conduct Certificate/Character Certificate. Depends on the country issuing it. In India, it is called PCC.

So Form 80 includes all your personal particulars for assessment, including character assessment. It's filled by self and handed over to CO.
Attached Form 80 here. You can have a look.


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

deepuz said:


> yes, frontloaded everything, PCC, medicals, form80...


i've not got invitation yet..its been two days..how long does it take for the invitation post SS aaproval..


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

roninquick said:


> i've not got invitation yet..its been two days..how long does it take for the invitation post SS aaproval..


I have got both together, infact first got the invitation and SS approval after one hour....


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Police clearance is the way to meet the character requirements for any visa subclass. So normally, instead of saying character requirements, we are saying Police Clearance and/or PCC. Some other names go as Good Conduct Certificate/Character Certificate. Depends on the country issuing it. In India, it is called PCC.
> 
> So Form 80 includes all your personal particulars for assessment, including character assessment. It's filled by self and handed over to CO.
> Attached Form 80 here. You can have a look.


Thanks for the detailed reply


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply


so you can start filling it out for yourself and for your spouse... it can take lot of time and it asks the same details again and again....

another form you have to fill up is form 1221, this is for additional personal particulats information.. (almost similar to form 80)


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> I have got both together, infact first got the invitation and SS approval after one hour....


Your grant is almost near !! Don't worry Pardeep ! Hey, can you please tell me that is it mandatory to fill in Form 80 ?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> so you can start filling it out for yourself and for your spouse... it can take lot of time and it asks the same details again and again....
> 
> another form you have to fill up is form 1221, this is for additional personal particulats information.. (almost similar to form 80)


And where do i get form 1221 ?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

it used to be optional, but nowadays most of the CO ask for it... so better to keep it ready or frontload it... it hardly takes some hours to fill it..


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> And where do i get form 1221 ?


here you go 

www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf 

you can see all the forms there...


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> it used to be optional, but nowadays most of the CO ask for it... so better to keep it ready or frontload it... it hardly takes some hours to fill it..


I am sending you a private message. please reply to that !


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

replied....


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> replied....


Thanks !! What a relief :tongue1:


----------



## Tennee (Mar 9, 2013)

Hay guys
Here are my details,
ACT Invitation(Sub Class 190)= *22/Jan/2013*
VISA Lodge on = *06/Feb/2013*
CO Allocated= *22/Feb/2013(Brisbane team 33/Co-AM)*
Grant???? no communication????
Do you have any idea?


----------



## Tennee (Mar 9, 2013)

deepuz said:


> I have got both together, infact first got the invitation and SS approval after one hour....


Hay mate,
Here are my details,
ACT Invitation(Sub Class 190)= 22/Jan/2013
VISA Lodge on = 06/Feb/2013
CO Allocated= 22/Feb/2013(Brisbane team 33/Co-AM)
Grant???? no communication????
Do you have any idea? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Tennee said:


> Hay mate,
> Here are my details,
> ACT Invitation(Sub Class 190)= 22/Jan/2013
> VISA Lodge on = 06/Feb/2013
> ...


As read in various posts and the knowledge gained. Grant is around the corner :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tennee (Mar 9, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> As read in various posts and the knowledge gained. Grant is around the corner :fingerscrossed:


Thanks


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Tennee said:


> Hay mate,
> Here are my details,
> ACT Invitation(Sub Class 190)= 22/Jan/2013
> VISA Lodge on = 06/Feb/2013
> ...


hi Tenee, 

ours seems to be same case....almost everything at the same time and headed towards the same destination.... please PM me your contact details...

see my timeline in my signature, my CO is AA from team 34 brisbane.... no communication at all... got the CO details from diac contact center... they said my CO has not progressed my application at all... 

Team 34 and 33 are generally the slowest.......


----------



## Tennee (Mar 9, 2013)

Tennee said:


> Hay mate,
> Here are my details,
> ACT Invitation(Sub Class 190)= 22/Jan/2013
> VISA Lodge on = 06/Feb/2013
> ...


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Tennee said:


> Tennee said:
> 
> 
> > Hay mate,
> ...


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Tennee said:


> Tennee said:
> 
> 
> > Hay mate,
> ...


----------



## Tennee (Mar 9, 2013)

deepuz said:


> hi Tenee,
> 
> ours seems to be same case....almost everything at the same time and headed towards the same destination.... please PM me your contact details...
> 
> ...


Hay mate,
Here are my details,
ACT Invitation(Sub Class 190)= 22/Jan/2013
VISA Lodge on = 06/Feb/2013
CO Allocated= 22/Feb/2013(Brisbane team 33/Co-AM)
Just now I got the GRANT(28/03/2013)


----------



## Tennee (Mar 9, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Tennee said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations and Celebrations !!!! See i told you, the grant is around the corner !! Good Luck..Im really happy for u .. Some good news for all of us here ! :clap2:
> ...


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Tennee said:


> ishaanchal said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dear, Yes..Yes.. It is U who told it in the morning:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> ...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Tennee said:


> Hay mate,
> Here are my details,
> ACT Invitation(Sub Class 190)= 22/Jan/2013
> VISA Lodge on = 06/Feb/2013
> ...


Congrats mate..... feel J for you ... just kidding..

so where are you from? which occupation and how many years of exp?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> Congrats mate..... feel J for you ... just kidding..
> 
> so where are you from? which occupation and how many years of exp?


You should feel relaxed !!! lol !! Your grant is around the corner too !! Wait n Watch !


----------



## Tennee (Mar 9, 2013)

deepuz said:


> Congrats mate..... feel J for you ... just kidding..
> 
> so where are you from? which occupation and how many years of exp?


I'm a community health doctor with 5 yrs exp.

Thanks everybody...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> You should feel relaxed !!! lol !! Your grant is around the corner too !! Wait n Watch !


no re, my CO is a lazy goose, he s put my application in a so called processing f queue it seems...
and has not started looking in to my application yet...


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> no re, my CO is a lazy goose, he s put my application in a so called processing f queue it seems...
> and has not started looking in to my application yet...


Koi naa !! apna time bhi aayega bhai !! dont worry !! look at me, Im way too behind ! Im counting every hour ! every minute ! It's killing me !


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

and bcz of all this I feel dejected and lost all my patience... my perfomance at work has come down to zero thinking of this.... layball:layball:


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Tennee said:


> I'm a community health doctor with 5 yrs exp.
> 
> Thanks everybody...


where you are from?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> and bcz of all this I feel dejected and lost all my patience... my perfomance at work has come down to zero thinking of this.... layball:layball:


your performance has gone down ?? hehehe !! Ive stopped working at all even im miles away from my destination .. I just go to work and kill time !! What do you think Pardeep , how long it'll gonna take in my case ?

13th March SS Filed, so if we look at 30 working days + few holidays apart from saturday and sunday, it comes out to be 26th April ! Then a CO after a month, then grant ! 

What do you think ?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

deepuz said:


> no re, my CO is a lazy goose, he s put my application in a so called processing f queue it seems...
> and has not started looking in to my application yet...


Have you talked to your CO yet ? Which team and initials ?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Have you talked to your CO yet ? Which team and initials ?


Team 34 brisbane, initials - AA
I have sent an email to him last week and he replied immediatly saying my application is a queue and he is not yet looked in to it... he will get back to me soon.

(got the CO details from DIAC and sent email to the team as per the format)


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> your performance has gone down ?? hehehe !! Ive stopped working at all even im miles away from my destination .. I just go to work and kill time !! What do you think Pardeep , how long it'll gonna take in my case ?
> 
> 13th March SS Filed, so if we look at 30 working days + few holidays apart from saturday and sunday, it comes out to be 26th April ! Then a CO after a month, then grant !
> 
> What do you think ?


Nothing much really that you can do, but keep motivating yourself. Had your VIC SS not been rejected, you would have been relaxing now with the Grant.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> your performance has gone down ?? hehehe !! Ive stopped working at all even im miles away from my destination .. I just go to work and kill time !! What do you think Pardeep , how long it'll gonna take in my case ?
> 
> 13th March SS Filed, so if we look at 30 working days + few holidays apart from saturday and sunday, it comes out to be 26th April ! Then a CO after a month, then grant !
> 
> What do you think ?


you shud get ss by 3-4 th week of April, be prepared to lodge your visa by then... so assume if you file your visa by end of april, end of may you should have a CO.
then we cannot predict anthing from there....


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Team 34 brisbane, initials - AA
> I have sent an email to him last week and he replied immediatly saying my application is a queue and he is not yet looked in to it... he will get back to me soon.
> 
> (got the CO details from DIAC and sent email to the team as per the format)


Unfortunately, you got the team that is supposedly branded as being the slowest. Plus I know there are abot 7-8 members stuck in that T34 loop. Perhaps that's why the queue.
Assuming a fresh start by the team post this long weekend, I think you would still be considered at the start of the queue come what may, reason being yours is SC 190.
So by second week of April, you should get it, unless your Meds are referred.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Nothing much really that you can do, but keep motivating yourself. Had your VIC SS not been rejected, you would have been relaxing now with the Grant.


Had my migration agency picked ACT instead of Victoria, i would have been in Canberra by now .. lol !! Waiting waiting and waiting !! :frusty:


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> you shud get ss by 3-4 th week of April, be prepared to lodge your visa by then... so assume if you file your visa by end of april, end of may you should have a CO.
> then we cannot predict anthing from there....


When you say be prepared to file your visa ... what preparations do i need to make ? do they accept Debit cards for embassy fee ? or only Credit ? i dont have a credit limit of 1.80 lac :faint:


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

alright guys, off to long weekend.... will catch you all back on Monday....


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> alright guys, off to long weekend.... will catch you all back on Monday....


Come back with some good news


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> When you say be prepared to file your visa ... what preparations do i need to make ? do they accept Debit cards for embassy fee ? or only Credit ? i dont have a credit limit of 1.80 lac :faint:


While lodging your visa application, following are the things you would have to be ready with.

1. Visa fees. Only method is credit card and to be paid online.
2. Details required to be mentioned in the online visa application. Check http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf about the details required to be provided in the application.
3. Documents as supporting evidence to your application. Check the 190 document checklist here http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf
4. Get relevant details of all family members migrating with you, to be entered in the visa application.

If your credit card currently does not have sufficient credit to cater to the visa fees, you can transfer money into it from your normal account or other credit cards. That would increase the debit balance on the card and you can use it.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> While lodging your visa application, following are the things you would have to be ready with.
> 
> 1. Visa fees. Only method is credit card and to be paid online.
> 2. Details required to be mentioned in the online visa application. Check http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf about the details required to be provided in the application.
> ...


super Like !


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Is there no other way to pay fees


----------



## perkyjo (Nov 25, 2012)

roninquick said:


> hi guys..missed on many posts..was not around..i got my ACT SS positive..feel free to contact for any input..


Hi ronin congrats, did you apply for marketing specialist..?
And how long did it take for ACT SS.

Rgds.


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

perkyjo said:


> Hi ronin congrats, did you apply for marketing specialist..?
> And how long did it take for ACT SS.
> 
> Rgds.


no dear i applied for customer service manager...it took exactly 33 working days..


----------



## kapslog 0880 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi there,

I am new to forum. I have recently applied for Vetassess for Marketing Specialist (225113) for SS - ACT (Canberra) and would be nice to interact with you all and learn from your experience.

Rgds


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

kapslog 0880 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am new to forum. I have recently applied for Vetassess for Marketing Specialist (225113) for SS - ACT (Canberra) and would be nice to interact with you all and learn from your experience.
> 
> Rgds


Have you applied for your Skill Assessment ? OR you're talking about State Sponsorship here ?


----------



## kapslog 0880 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Ishaan,

I have applied for Skill assessment at Vetassess as marketing specialist (been over a month). My skills are only required in one state i.e.ACT at this moment. So keeping my fingers crossed for the Vetassess results. Any idea, i have been hearing it is taking at least 12-16 weeks for general skills assessed. 

rgds,


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

kapslog 0880 said:


> Hi Ishaan,
> 
> I have applied for Skill assessment at Vetassess as marketing specialist (been over a month). My skills are only required in one state i.e.ACT at this moment. So keeping my fingers crossed for the Vetassess results. Any idea, i have been hearing it is taking at least 12-16 weeks for general skills assessed.
> 
> rgds,


Hey, i really do not mean to de-motivate you here. But the road is too long for you ! You dont even have your VETASSESS as of now and the irony is that your Occupation is already in LIMITED Category, if im not wrong ! I don't know how long does VETASSESS takes to declare the result.

So once you get your VETASSESS, you have to get your profession Verified by ACT and see if they are still willing to Sponsor your profession. If you get a positive reply from them, only then you'll be able to file for a State sponsorship ! Then comes the Invite, CO, Medicals, PCC and GRANT !

Hope that makes sense !


----------



## kapslog 0880 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the guidance and its very true the road is too long but its still there!!!!!

That's precisely the reason I thought this forum is so good to interact and learn from each others experience.

thanks once again and shall keep in touch.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

kapslog 0880 said:


> Thanks for the guidance and its very true the road is too long but its still there!!!!!
> 
> That's precisely the reason I thought this forum is so good to interact and learn from each others experience.
> 
> thanks once again and shall keep in touch.


Good Luck with your Application !!!


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Good Luck with your Application !!!


Hi,

Any idea why ur VIC SS got rejected?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

rvijay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea why ur VIC SS got rejected?


Well, they gave no particular reasons for Rejection. They have a standard format in which they say that they are receiving very high caliber resumes, so we can consider to reapply after 6 months !

which state are you planning for ? I guess looking at your timeline, you'll be looking forward to the fresh list in July'13 ? yeah ?


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Well, they gave no particular reasons for Rejection. They have a standard format in which they say that they are receiving very high caliber resumes, so we can consider to reapply after 6 months !
> 
> which state are you planning for ? I guess looking at your timeline, you'll be looking forward to the fresh list in July'13 ? yeah ?


I see, no am also looking at VIC or ACT. so just wanted to know the reasons if any...How long does it take for SS? and looking at your reply, are they also looking at CV for sending invites?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

rvijay said:


> I see, no am also looking at VIC or ACT. so just wanted to know the reasons if any...How long does it take for SS? and looking at your reply, are they also looking at CV for sending invites?


Well for Victoria the processing time is 90 working days and for ACT the processing time is 30 working days. 

But for ACT, the profession is in LIMITED category. For that you need to get it verified by sending ACT a number of documents that include - ACS result, IELTS, Commitment Statement, Settlement Statement, Market Research for Jobs.

How many years of experience you got ? And how many points are you scoring ?


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Well for Victoria the processing time is 90 working days and for ACT the processing time is 30 working days.
> 
> But for ACT, the profession is in LIMITED category. For that you need to get it verified by sending ACT a number of documents that include - ACS result, IELTS, Commitment Statement, Settlement Statement, Market Research for Jobs.
> 
> How many years of experience you got ? And how many points are you scoring ?


I have 11 yrs and score 70 pts.
Have you shown proof of assets for ACT?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

rvijay said:


> I have 11 yrs and score 70 pts.
> Have you shown proof of assets for ACT?


11 years as a software tester ????? Well good enough !! You'll easily sail thru Victoria !

and Yes, I've shown them the proofs !

Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> 11 years as a software tester ????? Well good enough !! You'll easily sail thru Victoria !
> 
> and Yes, I've shown them the proofs !
> 
> ...


Total exp is 11 yrs, and in testing its 9 yrs. I suppose we need to maintain those funds till the visa is granted right?


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> 11 years as a software tester ????? Well good enough !! You'll easily sail thru Victoria !
> 
> and Yes, I've shown them the proofs !
> 
> ...


Total exp is 11 yrs incl. 2 yrs as developer, for testing alone its 9 yrs. 
I suppose we need to maintain those funds till the visa is granted right?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

rvijay said:


> Total exp is 11 yrs, and in testing its 9 yrs. I suppose we need to maintain those funds till the visa is granted right?


Im not sure if we are supposed to maintain it, but i will !


----------



## spawnpoint (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey

I am a canberran graduate applying for a occupation in the open category, I also have a job in the same industry in a similar role to the occupation nominated.
Would I still need to provide work experience and commitment letter.

Thanks


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> alright guys, off to long weekend.... will catch you all back on Monday....


Deepuz... Where are u friend ?? any updates ?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

no Ishaan... he left me on dark... no updates.... what about you? did you get an email saying a CO has been assigned for your ACT SS nomination?


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

kapslog 0880 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am new to forum. I have recently applied for Vetassess for Marketing Specialist (225113) for SS - ACT (Canberra) and would be nice to interact with you all and learn from your experience.
> 
> Rgds


We are also applying for Marketing Specialist. We have sent mail for verification to ACT. Vetassess take abt 12 weeks for assessment. You have to chk the ACT list after you get Vetassess to see if it is still limited and seek verification. I hope you have taken the IELTS test. Good Luck!


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

We have sent email to ACT for verification of limited occupation. How long does it take for them to revert? Hoping for the best.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

deepuz said:


> no Ishaan... he left me on dark... no updates.... what about you? did you get an email saying a CO has been assigned for your ACT SS nomination?


hi Deepu,

they say 190 visa process is much faster than 189, but i see it could take a while for getting SS in some cases right? OR did they just mean the allocation of CO, for 190 its about 5 weeks while for 189 its 10 weeks.

-Vijay


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

rvijay said:


> hi Deepu,
> 
> they say 190 visa process is much faster than 189, but i see it could take a while for getting SS in some cases right? OR did they just mean the allocation of CO, for 190 its about 5 weeks while for 189 its 10 weeks.
> 
> -Vijay


actually 190 should be much much faster than 189.. but what I see nowadays is time difference if only for getting a CO allocated...
once a CO is allocated its all the same or sometimes 189 is faster...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Dear Friends...

Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
I think my CO have waited for my birthday....

email has come at 4:35 AM Indian time, i used to check email everyday from morning 4 to 11:30... , I was never expecting anything today and was casually checking my email now... yes just now...

not getting words friends.... this forum and you mates were my mentors...visa consultants....thanks everyone for your support.... 

Regards, 
Deepuz


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> ...


congratulations Pradeep...write 'visa' in golden words on the b'day cake...happy b'day dude..cheers..


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

thanks mate.... 
how is yours going?


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy birthday


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats and a very happy B'day!

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

thanks everyone....


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats Deepuz!!!!

Keep in touch! I am planning to leave for Canberra in Nov'13 and have been researching for a while regarding accomodation, driving license, etc.

Now, don't forget to email ACT team and let them know about your visa grant and tentative date of arrival in Canberra.

They'll send you login credentials for there relocation website, which has some useful links.

Cheers!




deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> ...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

amittal said:


> Congrats Deepuz!!!!
> 
> Keep in touch! I am planning to leave for Canberra in Nov'13 and have been researching for a while regarding accomodation, driving license, etc.
> 
> ...


thanks mate... 
yeah I have informed ACT team about the grant..
I'm planning to leave by July, 2013.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> ...


Congrats! All the best...


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats and all the best for your new life!


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Is their any one applying/applied under Advertising Specialist?
I did a google couldn't find many jobs under this category in Canberra. I am currently working in WPP group media agency and they have few companies in Canberra. 
Some jobs are their with government organization, will that be considered?

Please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## Zohaib Hussain (Mar 24, 2013)

roninquick said:


> no dear i applied for customer service manager...it took exactly 33 working days..


I am also applying for ACT SS for Customer Service Manager occupation. Please tell me how is the job market in Canberra for Customer Services jobs. please pm me ur email id for future contact.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

I am also applying for contact center manager...... How is job opportunities in call center


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

rsa3 said:


> We have sent email to ACT for verification of limited occupation. How long does it take for them to revert? Hoping for the best.


the outcome of my verification came out on 5th Day


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

bhanu30 said:


> Is their any one applying/applied under Advertising Specialist?
> I did a google couldn't find many jobs under this category in Canberra. I am currently working in WPP group media agency and they have few companies in Canberra.
> Some jobs are their with government organization, will that be considered?
> 
> ...


Jobs with government organization doesnt matters. Just be careful in picking any job. job strictly should not be for Australian citizens/Passport holders or Australian nationalities !

If you submit a job which belonged only to Australian citizens, that wont be considered as valid and your application might be rejected !

Good Luck !
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Finally I have made up my mind and resigned from my job today..... feel daunted.... it was very well paying job and was in a good role... It is the first time I have resigned without an offer in hand.... hmmm... hope everything is for good... I have 2 months notice period .. so planning to fly by end of June or early July...


----------



## myja (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey..

I've been granted ACT SS and I have applied for 190 Visa. I was just wandering if someone could help me with the following questions.

1-Estimated Cost of living per month in Canberra for a family of four
2-Recommend some good primary schools
3-How much do I have to pay for medical insurance
4-Does 190 visa equivalent to PR or is there any waiting period after which I would be entitled to PR?

Cheers
myja


----------



## gandhi9 (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks there are many sailing in similar boats.....I have recently joined this group and eager to know about:

1) How is ACT/Canberra as a place to stay. Since, Iam eligible for Sate Sponcership.
2) How safe it is to go thru official agents.
3) How much time does it take to get reply from VETAaccess. My application is gone in March.
4) My IELTS Score is L6.5, R7.5, W6.5, S8.0 = Overall 7.0....is that good enough


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> Finally I have made up my mind and resigned from my job today..... feel daunted.... it was very well paying job and was in a good role... It is the first time I have resigned without an offer in hand.... hmmm... hope everything is for good... I have 2 months notice period .. so planning to fly by end of June or early July...


You'll do good !! Im dying to file my resignation as well


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

myja said:


> Hey..
> 
> I've been granted ACT SS and I have applied for 190 Visa. I was just wandering if someone could help me with the following questions.
> 
> ...


How long did it took you to get a grant ? Ive filed it on 13th March .. Can you predict the time it'll take for me ?


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> the outcome of my verification came out on 5th Day


Thanks for the reply Ishaan. Waiting eagerly for the outcome of verification. Also could you please tell me something abt proof of funds. We have funds in FD's, ULIP's PPF etc. Can we show all that? Whom should we get it certified from?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

rsa3 said:


> Thanks for the reply Ishaan. Waiting eagerly for the outcome of verification. Also could you please tell me something abt proof of funds. We have funds in FD's, ULIP's PPF etc. Can we show all that? Whom should we get it certified from?


That will do !! Get them verified by notary !! All good !


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> That will do !! Get them verified by notary !! All good !


Thanks a lot once again for your prompt reply Ishaan.Cant thank you enough for all your inputs. Do we also have to send another set of job search or will the same search results we sent for verification be ok? Sorry for all these questions. We just want to be prepared in case the verification comes through.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> You'll do good !! Im dying to file my resignation as well


don worry, keep it drafted..its matter of time...
did you get any email from ACT?


----------



## myja (Apr 9, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> How long did it took you to get a grant ? Ive filed it on 13th March .. Can you predict the time it'll take for me ?


My skill Assessment took two months and ACT SS around 30 working days . I have just applied for the visa. As per my experience if all the documents are provided accurately and if there are no querries the processing time is really quick.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

myja said:


> My skill Assessment took two months and ACT SS around 30 working days . I have just applied for the visa. As per my experience if all the documents are provided accurately and if there are no querries the processing time is really quick.


Thanks


----------



## myja (Apr 9, 2013)

gandhi9 said:


> Looks there are many sailing in similar boats.....I have recently joined this group and eager to know about:
> 
> 1) How is ACT/Canberra as a place to stay. Since, Iam eligible for Sate Sponcership.
> 2) How safe it is to go thru official agents.
> ...


1) what I have heard is its peaceful with lots of job opportunities in public sector though 70-80% are restricted to Aussie nationals. It depends on your risk appetite otherwise it sounds good to me .

2) its very safe though it costs you some thing around AUD $2000 plus. The advantage is it saves you from lot of hasstle and time.

3) I got reply from VETASSESS within two months i.e the official time line mentioned at their website.

4) The overall band doesnot matter. If you are looking for securing extra 10 points you have to score 7 in each band and not less in any single one.

cheers





0


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> don worry, keep it drafted..its matter of time...
> did you get any email from ACT?


None as of now ! But know someone who got his SS today and the invite too ! He filed it on 26th Feb and I filed it on 13th March


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

deepuz said:


> Finally I have made up my mind and resigned from my job today..... feel daunted.... it was very well paying job and was in a good role... It is the first time I have resigned without an offer in hand.... hmmm... hope everything is for good... I have 2 months notice period .. so planning to fly by end of June or early July...


Hey Deepuz,

All will be well. The way you and your this thread helping people ,I am sure lot of good wishes are with you. 
Jokes apart, all the best for your job hunt

Have been assigned CO, and waiting for my medical and PCC.
I have got solid 10 years of work ex as banker, senior position.
So me too bit scared to take a plunge, but I think I will.

So dont worry and go for kill.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Finally I have made up my mind and resigned from my job today..... feel daunted.... it was very well paying job and was in a good role... It is the first time I have resigned without an offer in hand.... hmmm... hope everything is for good... I have 2 months notice period .. so planning to fly by end of June or early July...


All the best mate !!
Reportedly, you are landing in a good time, as far as the job market is concerned. So plan your strategies carefully and you will hit bull's eye 

Talking about resignation without offer in hand, I can tell you from my experience that opportunities/destiny doesn't knock twice, so you got to read the omens and head in the best direction possible. Indeed, you have taken one of the most important decisions of your life by planning to migrate to Australia. And you have been strong enough to last the arduous application process. You've been there, done that. Just maintain the self confidence you carried along this far; start of a new journey does bring a sense of excitement for us humble earthlings.

I remember when I joined current employer in Kuwait, I resigned from previous employer in Pune in an afternoon, with an interview scheduled the next day. Hopped onto a bus for Mumbai the same evening. Was asking myself "Did I really do that" ? But I could also sense a spring in my step, trying to carve something new in my life. Next day, interview in morning, and selection call comes when travelling back to Pune in evening. Needless to say, how I felt.

That day two quotes came to my mind, which I so follow till date.

*~ Hope is the thing with feathers that perches on my soul ~

~ Don't stare at the steps, but step on the stairs ~ *

I know it's easier said than done; but perhaps life is all about worth trying than regretting later


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Well said..... For me another milestone achieved..... Now eoi and ss would require lot of help from all of you


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

oorvee said:


> Hey Deepuz,
> 
> All will be well. The way you and your this thread helping people ,I am sure lot of good wishes are with you.
> Jokes apart, all the best for your job hunt
> ...


Thanks oorve... 

so have you already done with your medicals? and applied for PCC ? or waiting for CO to ask for it? I think better you provide them sooner than later.... so that you can get a grant straight 

All the best !


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

*Thanks*

a trillion likes....really motivating !!!

Thanks alot Jolu.... ..

very nice to know your Kuwait story.... I can imagine how self confident you are...
this will really help boost my confidence.... 



joluwarrior said:


> All the best mate !!
> Reportedly, you are landing in a good time, as far as the job market is concerned. So plan your strategies carefully and you will hit bull's eye
> 
> Talking about resignation without offer in hand, I can tell you from my experience that opportunities/destiny doesn't knock twice, so you got to read the omens and head in the best direction possible. Indeed, you have taken one of the most important decisions of your life by planning to migrate to Australia. And you have been strong enough to last the arduous application process. You've been there, done that. Just maintain the self confidence you carried along this far; start of a new journey does bring a sense of excitement for us humble earthlings.
> ...


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Advise what all can we declare in financial statement for ss


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Devang said:


> Advise what all can we declare in financial statement for ss


one can show,
Fixed deposit 
Balance in saving or current account 
Mutual fund
Shares

they will not consider things like,
Pf
Property 
Gold etc
Insurance policy etc

Hope this helps.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Do they ask for proof coz otherwise I dont gave so much of liquid cash


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Devang said:


> Do they ask for proof coz otherwise I dont gave so much of liquid cash


as such they don't but they can ask any time. So U can borrow from someone temporary basis


----------



## aranguren (Apr 4, 2013)

deepuz said:


> don worry, keep it drafted..its matter of time...
> did you get any email from ACT?


Hi there. I just want to know if your SS nomination has a letter head of ACT or just a plain letter saying you have been confirmed. How many days did you get your invitation because I was nominated last April 1 till now haven't received any? Hope to hear from you soon. Cheers.


----------



## aranguren (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi everyone. Just want to know who else have been approved by ACT SS. Would like to know how long did you get your invitation from DIAC because I got mine last April 1 till now haven't received any? What is the normal and the maximum days they issue an invitation? Thanks.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

aranguren said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to know who else have been approved by ACT SS. Would like to know how long did you get your invitation from DIAC because I got mine last April 1 till now haven't received any? What is the normal and the maximum days they issue an invitation? Thanks.


hi I got in 20 days


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

So is it 20 working days or just 20 days from you applied


----------



## aranguren (Apr 4, 2013)

oorvee said:


> hi I got in 20 days



Hi Oorvee. Thanks for the reply. Is that right after SS was approved? Let say March 1 so you got your invite by MArch 21?


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

aranguren said:


> Hi Oorvee. Thanks for the reply. Is that right after SS was approved? Let say March 1 so you got your invite by MArch 21?


Yup.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Waiting for SS sucks !! Ive applied it on 13th March .. Im worried and tensed ! Cant bear a second rejection !


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

*Sample Settlement / Commitment Statement*

Hello, 

I am about to apply for ACT SS. Could anyone (e.g. deepuz) provide me a sample for a 

Settlement Statement

o Show that you have a sound understanding of the settlement costs involved on arrival to Canberra, and while you seek employment:
o Evidence of research into the cost of living in Canberra, including rent, food, transport and entertainment.
o Estimated of cost of relocation to ACT in Australian Dollars, including but not limited to: flights; freight; and initial accommodation.
o Estimated cost of living in Canberra for you and any dependants, in Australian Dollars.

and a

Commitment Statement

Commitment to Canberra statement
o Explain in your own words why you want to live in Canberra, including how Canberra’s lifestyle suits your way of life more than any other city in Australia.
o Include evidence that you have personally researched Canberra’s lifestyle and attractions.

My contact adress is lusthansa(at)ymail dot com
Thank you very much for your support.

Finn


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Bit worried, it's almost 2 months and two weeks still waiting vetassess assessment.. This wait is killing me and also worried as my occupation is in limited option now....
Any one recently got any revert from vetassess??? I applied on 29 Jan...


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

I received positive response on 10th april and docs were received on 9th jan


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Devang said:


> I received positive response on 10th april and docs were received on 9th jan


Still it was 20 days before my application was received.
Any idea would it be by next week or will it take at least this month.. Don't know why I am speculating so much on this...


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Safe thin happened with me so have patience it will be good


----------



## brainHax (Apr 14, 2013)

*Evidence of employability*

hi there , 

1- can i mention web links of the jobs listed on "seek" as "Evidence of employability" for SS ??

2- can a bank manager can sign on "Declaration of Financial Capacity" after viewing my bank account ? 

do i also need to attach last 6 months bank statement ?
thanks


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

brainHax said:


> hi there ,
> 
> 1- can i mention web links of the jobs listed on "seek" as "Evidence of employability" for SS ??
> 
> ...



1. mention the web links in one page and copy/paste the complete advertisements in subsequent pages.

2.you dont need to get the financial statement signed from a bank manager..get it notarised from public notary sitting outside courts..thats it..

no need to attach the bank statement..


----------



## brainHax (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks for quick replay ronin , 
i am currently in Saudi Arabia , there is no *****n public notary any where , else i need to vist Pakistan Embassy , and they might reject saying that we do not attest such papers . So thought to visit the bank , and get it signed by some bank stuff ,


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Hi amittal*



amittal said:


> My ACT State Sponsorship (190) application was approved today / Dec 04, 2012 and got an invite to apply from DIAC as well.


Congrats:clap2:

Could you please suggest which one will be a better option VIC SS or ACT SS as a software tester. I am applying for 190 visa and have 10+ years of exp as a tester. Still awating my ACS results


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Hi*

Could you please suggest which one will be a better option VIC SS or ACT SS as a software tester. I am applying for 190 visa and have 10+ years of exp as a tester. Still awating my ACS results[/QUOTE]

Anybody who can help me resolve my query.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ujbanj said:


> Could you please suggest which one will be a better option VIC SS or ACT SS as a software tester. I am applying for 190 visa and have 10+ years of exp as a tester. Still awating my ACS results


Anybody who can help me resolve my query.[/QUOTE]

Vic SS-
Requires 7 band each in IELTS
Processing time is long for ICT professionals. For some members the wait period has been more than 12 weeks
Rejections are common
As per their site, requirement is high (as shown with green color)

ACT SS-
Processing happens usually in 2 months time
Requires 7 band each in IELTS (not confirmed, have a check)
Currently limited availability 

Difficult to guess where u should go.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

ujbanj said:


> Could you please suggest which one will be a better option VIC SS or ACT SS as a software tester. I am applying for 190 visa and have 10+ years of exp as a tester. Still awating my ACS results


Anybody who can help me resolve my query.[/QUOTE]

obviously VIC SS...

pros -
lot of job oppurtunities
Melbourne the cosmo, vibrant city
no fee for SS application

Cons-
long waiting period for SS outcome
chance of rejection ( for no reaon)


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks madhukar and deepuz for your valuable info


----------



## fahadraza (Apr 11, 2013)

*ACT Nomination Financial Standing Confusion*

I would appreciate if you could provide insights into financial capacity requirement. My nominated occupation is ONLY on ACT occupation list so obviously I am ultra careful and seeking for authoritative information before applying.

I have 3 dependents (a spouse, 2 children - one is 2.25 and other one is 1.25 years). Here are the questions...

1) How much money do I need to have in order to qualify for the nomination? Is there any threshold for the financial standing?

2) Do I need to have all the money in cash as I have property, car to go along with the bonds and my wife has jewelry in gold? I have read in many online forums (all before 2013) that assets other than the bank savings are not taken into consideration for a successful ACT nomination. Is this true?

3) If I can include assets other than cash savings, what documents will be needed to proof the ownership and market value of property, car and gold jewelry provided I am asked for it either by MIS or DIAC? It's better to be proactive.

4) Do I have to provide bank statement of the last 3 months (in case the MIS department requests it) to proof I own the stated cash savings? In that case, I keep savings in form of bonds and I can immediately have the money in my bank account by selling them, but obviously I won't be able to show that the money has been in my account for at least 3 months. What's your take on that?


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

fahadraza said:


> I would appreciate if you could provide insights into financial capacity requirement. My nominated occupation is ONLY on ACT occupation list so obviously I am ultra careful and seeking for authoritative information before applying.
> 
> I have 3 dependents (a spouse, 2 children - one is 2.25 and other one is 1.25 years). Here are the questions...
> 
> ...


Hi,

1. Am sorry but do not exactly know the answer. As per my knowledge, main applicant, 20k AUD, dependant 10K AUD. Not sure about kids.

2. Here they will consider,
a. Saving/current account balance
b. FD
c. Shares
d. Mutual fund 

They will not consider,
a. Property
b. Jwellery
c. Car
d. PF money etc

3. na

4. As per new rules you need not give proof (e.g CA Certi etc) but need to give declaration. 

Hope this helps. All the best


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi All,

Request you to please help me with the below queries as I am stepping the second ladder of SS for canberra.

1) Do we need to submit the copy of passports for entire family as my kids passport is still to be received from PP department.
2) Can anyone please help me with commitment statement just to ascertain how to write and what to write. 

Your help is highly appreciated.. 

Regards
Puneet Kapoor


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Request you to please help me with the below queries as I am stepping the second ladder of SS for canberra.
> 
> ...


Hi Puneet,

1. Yes as my knowledge you need to submit travel doc, i.e. passport for all applicant
2. In this you can mention,

Why canberra covering points like economy, living condition, climate, education for your kids etc. Make it as flowery as possible. What I mean is tonality should be emotional rather than mechanical business write up.  

Regards


----------



## fahadraza (Apr 11, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Am sorry but do not exactly know the answer. As per my knowledge, main applicant, 20k AUD, dependant 10K AUD. Not sure about kids.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answers. I did send an email to canberra migration department and here is their reply...

"Fahad

Please refer to the nomination guidelines...(URL was given) 
ü Financial capacity

o Attach your signed Declaration of Financial Capacity to show that you have access to sufficient financial resources to fund your migration to Australia and settlement in Canberra while you secure employment.

§ Your signature on this declaration must be witnessed by an authorised person. See Attachment B for information about who is authorised to witness this declaration.

o You are not required to provide documentary evidence to support your financial position with your application. However, you must be able to provide such documents if requested by Migration and Information Services. "

So the question is what is the point of letting applicants declare assets other than bank saving when they don't consider them at all.

I would appreciate an answer from someone who has successfully been nominated in the year 2013 to share h/her story, whether h/she was asked by the MIS department for evidence and what was provided to them and final outcome?

Fahad


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

fahadraza said:


> Thanks for the answers. I did send an email to canberra migration department and here is their reply...
> 
> "Fahad
> Please refer to the nomination guidelines...(URL was given)
> ...



Hi,

I have been given SS for ACT couple of month's back.

They did not ask for any proof. I had just submitted declaration(notarized and signd by witness)


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

fahadraza said:


> Thanks for the answers. I did send an email to canberra migration department and here is their reply...
> 
> "Fahad
> 
> ...


hi Fahad,

i've got the act ss in march end..i've declared jewellary, car, pf and flat apart from cash..they never asked for any proof..combined value was about 100K AUD..it was just a plain word document.


----------



## fahadraza (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the prompt answers. Great news for me...

I would really appreciate if you can also provide answers to the following questions regarding the cost of living in canberra...

I have family of 4 (2 children, one is 2.25 and other one 1.25 yrs both girls). Here are my questions..

1) Are there any necessary insurance that I have to make if I am granted 190 visa? Like private health, childcare, home contents insurance etc..I would appreciate a list of must have insurances for immigrants. Also, let me know what are the rates and where can I get those insurances?

2) Since both of my girls are less than 3 years old, do I have to include the schooling cost? If yes, pleases suggest which schools and their fees?

3) What would be average grocery cost per week with 2 children less than 3 yrs in your opinion considering we don't like to eat out much? I know its a relative question and depends upon more than one thing.

Fahad


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

hey Ishaan

any update on your SS nomination?


----------



## fahadraza (Apr 11, 2013)

*Cost of living in Canberra*



fahadraza said:


> Thanks for all the prompt answers. Great news for me...
> 
> I would really appreciate if you can also provide answers to the following questions regarding the cost of living in canberra...
> 
> ...


I would appreciate your answers to the above questions. I need them real quick. Please respond.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> hey Ishaan
> 
> any update on your SS nomination?


Hey Pardeep, I was away for a while.

This is what i got today - " Thank you for submitting the application for ACT nomination in support of a 190 visa on behalf of your client Ishaan Thakur. In order that processing can be finalized please provide the following information within 7 days by 24 April 2013:

· Employment research – full advertisement for each vacancy is required. A minimum of 6 vacancies is required. Links and screenshots are not acceptable.

The requested documentation should be emailed directly to me. If the information is not received by the due date the application will be finalized against the documentation already held which may result in the application for ACT nomination being refused."

Will send them in a day or 2 ! I hope all is well. Hope they accept me


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Hey Pardeep, I was away for a while.
> 
> This is what i got today - " Thank you for submitting the application for ACT nomination in support of a 190 visa on behalf of your client Ishaan Thakur. In order that processing can be finalized please provide the following information within 7 days by 24 April 2013:
> 
> ...


I have got the same email when i applied for SS, 
then I provided new job advertisement details again and I got the approval in 2 days... 

that means they have gone thru your application and now just waiting for this.. almost there dude... enjoy


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey All,

Need advise on call centre jobs in canberra.... Please advise

1. If there are any


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> I have got the same email when i applied for SS,
> then I provided new job advertisement details again and I got the approval in 2 days...
> 
> that means they have gone thru your application and now just waiting for this.. almost there dude... enjoy


No relief till i get the nomination this time. I have sent the job vacancies to my migration agency and asked them to email it asap as only 989 invites are left for 2613 categories and mine is 261314 and Im pretty sure that there are more codes under 2613.

I need the invite by next week or else i have to wait for July'13


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

please suggest how to check the number of invites that are left in any particulr code.


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Devang,

Trust you are doing good!!

It seems we are sailing in the same boat and at the same stage of SS and EOI... please see if we can talk, this will be helpfull for us.. you can PM me your contact details or else let me know how to do PMs.

Regards
PK


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

kapoorpuneet said:


> please suggest how to check the number of invites that are left in any particulr code.


Go under the Reports Tab, then under the Occupational Ceiling !

SkillSelect


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Is it updated ishaan?


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello Folks,

I have ACT SS are very strict with Funds requirement, is that true ??


----------



## ashish3116 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Please help me with the below query on IELTS requirement for my wife as a dependent.

We have got the certificate from the school of english medium and have got the certificate from collage stating that English is one of the subjects in Graduation as she has done her graduation in a language course.

Would she is still require an IELTS test score.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

bhanu30 said:


> Is it updated ishaan?


Its a government operated Official Immigration website. Whatever it shows, its updated for the world


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Last time when I saw it was updated till first week of january..


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

ashish3116 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please help me with the below query on IELTS requirement for my wife as a dependent.
> 
> ...


u require a certificate for minimum 2 years of study where the medium of instruction is english...eng as one of the subjects will not siffice..


----------



## Rashally (Jan 22, 2013)

Hellloo !!!

just wanted to know does physical verification happen at our work place before the CO is assigned ???


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Devang,

have sent 2 PM.. But it seems have not reached. if possible please send me ur Id thru PM


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Rashally said:


> Hellloo !!!
> 
> just wanted to know does physical verification happen at our work place before the CO is assigned ???


No , they dont.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey,

While collating documents to apply for act ss, it states to provide proof if relevant work experience so what kind of documents are required for it


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

I guess this should the work refernce letter. 

PK


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Devang said:


> Hey,
> 
> While collating documents to apply for act ss, it states to provide proof if relevant work experience so what kind of documents are required for it


For proof of work exp, one can give,

1. Experience letter from previous employer
2. Appointment letter & latest salary slip from current employer
3. Also now a days all employers give proof of employement stating your dt of joining. You need not declare that you need for visa, you can just say I need to open bank account, to take net connection, gas connection etc.
4. Apart from this you can also show any promotion letter etc 

These all should suffice.

Best of luck


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ishaanchal said:


> No relief till i get the nomination this time. I have sent the job vacancies to my migration agency and asked them to email it asap as only 989 invites are left for 2613 categories and mine is 261314 and Im pretty sure that there are more codes under 2613.
> 
> I need the invite by next week or else i have to wait for July'13


Hey Ishaanchal
Funds are required to be shown for ACT SS? Or just a declaration?
And how much fund in what formats?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Hey Ishaanchal
> Funds are required to be shown for ACT SS? Or just a declaration?
> And how much fund in what formats?


I really dont know how to show them the funds. All i can tell you is how i put forward mines. I showed them the fixed Deposits of INR 230 Thousand (23 lacs).

I got 'em notary attested and then sent it across. so far i havn't faced any challenge.

Good Luck


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Ishaanchal, please have a look on PM.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

kapoorpuneet said:


> Ishaanchal, please have a look on PM.


Replied


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> I really dont know how to show them the funds. All i can tell you is how i put forward mines. I showed them the fixed Deposits of INR 230 Thousand (23 lacs).
> 
> I got 'em notary attested and then sent it across. so far i havn't faced any challenge.
> 
> Good Luck


you have 23 lakhs FD.... you are rich yaar


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> you have 23 lakhs FD.... you are rich yaar


Courtesy Mom & Dad


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Quick question to all how much time it actually takes for ss approval..... I know website says 30 working days.... Wanted to know real scenarios.. Please advise


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Devang said:


> Quick question to all how much time it actually takes for ss approval..... I know website says 30 working days.... Wanted to know real scenarios.. Please advise


It exactly takes close to 30 WORKING DAYS !!


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Ohh no chances of getting it earlier


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Ohh no chances of getting it earlier


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

Devang said:


> Ohh no chances of getting it earlier


When did u apply devang


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Planning to in a day or 2..... And where can we check it online to see the status


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

Devang said:


> Planning to in a day or 2..... And where can we check it online to see the status


There's no way of checking online. You just got to wait!!!!!


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Devang said:


> Ohh no chances of getting it earlier



I got it in 20 days.
But suggest just chill as we cant do much other than wait.

So relax...All the best.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Oorvee,

Can you please advise what skill set you applied for


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Devang said:


> Hey Oorvee,
> 
> Can you please advise what skill set you applied for


Management Consultant


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey,

I have a quick question I had lodged my act application on 24th and got confirmation mail today saying payment is confirmed and that case officer would be assigned soon....... My question is would 30 days be counted from application date or confirmation mail date


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Devang said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have a quick question I had lodged my act application on 24th and got confirmation mail today saying payment is confirmed and that case officer would be assigned soon....... My question is would 30 days be counted from application date or confirmation mail date


I guess it will be from your date of acknowledgement


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Guys i got my ACT SS today !! Will file the Visa soon


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

congrats Ishaan.... happy for you !!! you deserve it .... good luck for your 190...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ishaanchal said:


> Guys i got my ACT SS today !! Will file the Visa soon


congrats for +ve SS


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> congrats Ishaan.... happy for you !!! you deserve it .... good luck for your 190...


Thanks Deepuz Sir  MEans a lot !


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Mroks said:


> congrats for +ve SS


Thanks Mroks !! good luck with your Application


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Ishaan,

Congratulations..... when did you apply for it and how much time it took for you


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Devang said:


> Hey Ishaan,
> 
> Congratulations..... when did you apply for it and how much time it took for you


Check Ishaan's signature at the end of his post.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

I am sorry but don't see his signature any where


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Devang said:


> Hey Ishaan,
> 
> Congratulations..... when did you apply for it and how much time it took for you


Thanks Devang !! the details are mentioned in my signature . Have a look ! I got it in exact 29 WORKING Days !!


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Ishaan,

I know it may sound like a dumb question but I really can't see your signature would it be because I am using this on my cell phone


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Devang said:


> Hey Ishaan,
> 
> I know it may sound like a dumb question but I really can't see your signature would it be because I am using this on my cell phone


No worries pal ! I filed it on 12th March and got it today on 30th April, exactly 29 Working days


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats ishaan! we are still stuck at stage one I.e. vetassess


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Guys i got my ACT SS today !! Will file the Visa soon


congrats ishaan..all the best for visa..


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

bhanu30 said:


> Congrats ishaan! we are still stuck at stage one I.e. vetassess


Don't worry !! ACT is a lovely state with lovely people ! the CO are really helpful. Once you reach our stage, you wont find any problems


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

roninquick said:


> congrats ishaan..all the best for visa..


Thanks a lot Sir


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi all
As I am hoping that I will get my veta assessment by next week(as it is 12th week) and hoping to get positive 
My occupation is under limited category, understand need to send few latest jobs in order to get an approval to file in for ACT SS, once approved then I can apply.

I plan to do this within 2 weeks, is it possible? 

So then I have full 4 weeks for the results, before new list comes into effect in July 2013, as I am not sure if advertising specialist will be retained in next year sol.

Also another help that I need is what is the success rate wrt SS is it 100% ?

Thanks


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey Ishaan - Congratulations for your SS nominations !
Which State you applied ? Is it ACT ... As per the processing time it is mentioned as 30 days but in your case it was little over 45 days ... When was the Case Officer assigned to you by state ? was there any query raised by Case Officer ? 
I have applied SS (ACT) awaiting CO assignment and nomination so that can lodge file ..


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Guys i got my ACT SS today !! Will file the Visa soon


Hey ishaan, 

Congrats on the ss result. Wishing u good luck for the visa

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

bhanu30 said:


> Congrats ishaan! we are still stuck at stage one I.e. vetassess


Good Luck !! We all are a step Closer to our respective Destinations with each passing day !

Cheers


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Deee said:


> Hey Ishaan - Congratulations for your SS nominations !
> Which State you applied ? Is it ACT ... As per the processing time it is mentioned as 30 days but in your case it was little over 45 days ... When was the Case Officer assigned to you by state ? was there any query raised by Case Officer ?
> I have applied SS (ACT) awaiting CO assignment and nomination so that can lodge file ..


Hi Dee .. Thanks a lot for dropping in your wishes  Yup, I applied for ACT ! It took me 29 working days !! Now, WORKING DAYS means the number of days those guys are actually WORKING !! Monday-Friday ! You are including the Weekends too ..!

Case officer was assigned to me around a week before i got my nomination .. Yes, CO asked me to provide them 6 latest job Vacancies in ACT that strictly should not belong to Citizens, should not require Security Clearance, Should not be a Federal Govt. Job and should not be any Government agency jobs !


Good luck with your application .. What profession you are in


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey ishaan,
> 
> Congrats on the ss result. Wishing u good luck for the visa
> 
> ...


Cheers Bud :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey,

Don't we provide latest job vacancies while we apply for act ss so why do we have to provide it again


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Hi Dee .. Thanks a lot for dropping in your wishes  Yup, I applied for ACT ! It took me 29 working days !! Now, WORKING DAYS means the number of days those guys are actually WORKING !! Monday-Friday ! You are including the Weekends too ..!
> 
> Case officer was assigned to me around a week before i got my nomination .. Yes, CO asked me to provide them 6 latest job Vacancies in ACT that strictly should not belong to Citizens, should not require Security Clearance, Should not be a Federal Govt. Job and should not be any Government agency jobs !
> 
> ...


Thanks Ishaaanchal :fingerscrossed:.
I am in Customer Service Profession. And applied occupation is Call Center Manager.


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Devang said:


> Hey,
> 
> Don't we provide latest job vacancies while we apply for act ss so why do we have to provide it again


They can ask anything to prove what we have submitted to them b4. As they can ask for last three months Bank Statement, More Vacancies. They also give a time line to submit required docs .


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Devang said:


> Hey,
> 
> Don't we provide latest job vacancies while we apply for act ss so why do we have to provide it again


Yes we do, but you cant deny or object if they ask for it again .. OR can you ? hehe !


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Hi Ishaanchal,

I am applying for SS to ACT by myself. Need your help and guidance. I just joined the forum. Kindly guide me the way to contact you. Either contact no. or email ID. I am from Chd.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Ishaanchal,
> 
> I am applying for SS to ACT by myself. Need your help and guidance. I just joined the forum. Kindly guide me the way to contact you. Either contact no. or email ID. I am from Chd.


Hi Abhi, how can i help you ?? The place where i am working does not allows me to use a mobile phone. So you can keep on pouring your questions here, Im sure you'll get loads of help here, not only from me, but from other senior expats as well.

Plus, i reckon you should also visit - Skilled visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

Thanks and Good Luck


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

Hi!

Whats the chances of getting a successful ACT SS with less than required liquid funds declared.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Anyone recently got act ss approved my documents were received on 29th april


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I got a mail from act saying case officer is assigned today..... Please advise what next should I expect and be prepared of


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Great !!!!! You are near to the results .
All the Best


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you advise me how much time it would take approximately


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

Devang said:


> Can you advise me how much time it would take approximately


u will get it max by tuesday..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

guys... finally I have booked my ticket to Canberra..... flying on June 21st.... 
I will be going alone initially and take my family [wife and son (3 years old)] once I find a job there....


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

deepuz said:


> guys... finally I have booked my ticket to Canberra..... flying on June 21st....
> I will be going alone initially and take my family [wife and son (3 years old)] once I find a job there....


Hi Deepuz..

Great news! All the best for this new journey...

Can you please sum up in one of the post/blog on all your steps one by one, I think it will be of great help to all fellow members like me  

Cheers 
Bhanu:clap2:


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

bhanu30 said:


> Hi Deepuz..
> 
> Great news! All the best for this new journey...
> 
> ...


sure thing... I'm very bad in doing write-ups... but will try one to best of my ability


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

deepuz said:


> guys... finally I have booked my ticket to Canberra..... flying on June 21st....
> I will be going alone initially and take my family [wife and son (3 years old)] once I find a job there....


great man..will c u there...

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

deepuz said:


> guys... finally I have booked my ticket to Canberra..... flying on June 21st....
> I will be going alone initially and take my family [wife and son (3 years old)] once I find a job there....


Congrats and all the best Deepuz!

Have you booked return ticket/one-way? Direct to Canberra or Sydney? Qantas?

Also, what kind of initial accomodation you have booked there?

I am planning to move in Nov'13 and planning to book 1-way ticket direct to Canberra through Qantas (cheapest found via kayak).

I found some good short-term accomodations on gumtree for approx. AUD 200-300 per month (studio/1-bed aptt - fully furnished - short term - all bills included) in Canberra but not sure about the area yet... These are mainly offered by couples going abroad for 1-2 months...

Please share your story!!!

Cheers!


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Please advise so that I can do booking for myself as will cox I am planning to go first hopefully


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Please advise so that I can do booking for myself as will cox I am planning to go first hopefully


----------



## liza_mum (May 27, 2013)

hi guys this is liza from mumbai, my husband and i are in the process of migrating ourselves to canberra via state ss

he has over 8 years of experience and had completed his ielts got 7.5 in all bands and has completed ACS 2 weeks ago. i on the other hand are an executive assistant with similar experience and will travel along as a dependent.

we are going through an agent and the next step we are gathering the following which were advised by the agent

financial summary
settlement statement - Canberra
commitment to Canberra statement
cost of living summary

would appreciate if anyone of you could send me a sample copy of the same so we could use some tips

on a different note, congrats Deepuz, all the best for the new chapter in your life.

would really appreciate if you could pen down the list of things in chronological order so newbies like me can benefit from it.. in the interim will go through all 45 pages and try to get aquainted with the process


----------



## kubersethi (Oct 5, 2012)

*Visa 190 employer location*

Hi guys, 

I have a rather complicated question. For the skill of marketing specialist it says that for act sponsorship one needs to have a job in the state by a local employer. I have a job in Sydney and my office is happy to transfer me to canberra to handle their operations there which requires me living there. It's an online marketing company called livingsocial and they don't have a physical office/shop front in canberra. I would be working on the field. Would this qualify if I apply for ACT sponsorship? I finished my masters from ANU so I guess that might count? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kubersethi (Oct 5, 2012)

amittal said:


> Congrats and all the best Deepuz!
> 
> Have you booked return ticket/one-way? Direct to Canberra or Sydney? Qantas?
> 
> ...



Hi amittal,

There might be a direct flight from wherever you are coming from to Sydney and ten a domestic one from Sydney to canberra. Unfortunately, we don't have an international airport here. Also, as far as accomodation is concerned I would recommend looking at currong apartments if you are looking for cheap accomodation.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

amittal said:


> Congrats and all the best Deepuz!
> 
> Have you booked return ticket/one-way? Direct to Canberra or Sydney? Qantas?
> 
> ...


I have booked my tickets on Singapore airlines.. 
route -Bangalore-Singapore -Melbourne -Canberra.
cost - INR 40k

there is no direct international flight to Canberra, you will have to go via Sydney or Melbourne..

about accommodation, I'm looking for shared accommodations and found many in Gumtree..which costs an average of $160 /week + sharing the bills...
so will be taking something like that...

things done so far..

1.Opened bank account (NAB)
2. Transferred some amount to this account. (you will have to visit your branch to do this, cant do international fund transfer to own account)
3. Bought lot of winter clothes like thermal wears, sweaters, jackets, caps, gloves, winter socks....

cont...


----------



## liza_mum (May 27, 2013)

can anyone help me with a templates of the following, i will improvise on the version i submit but just want to read through a few to get an idea of whats required and the main things to include, many thanks!

settlement statement - Canberra
commitment to Canberra statement
cost of living summary


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Settlement statement is not required as there is mo option to upload it'....... Kindly provide email address


----------



## liza_mum (May 27, 2013)

Devang said:


> Settlement statement is not required as there is mo option to upload it'....... Kindly provide email address


thanks Devang, so what youre saying is that only commitment to Canberra, financial declaration and cost of living summary should suffice? thanks in advance and my email address is [email protected] 
thats liz underscore d at outlook dot in - just in case its truncated. please send me what you've got


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Sure I don't have it with me right now as it is in my home pc.... Would send it to you tomorrow


----------



## liza_mum (May 27, 2013)

Devang said:


> Sure I don't have it with me right now as it is in my home pc.... Would send it to you tomorrow


thanks mate, look forward


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

kubersethi said:


> Hi amittal,
> 
> There might be a direct flight from wherever you are coming from to Sydney and ten a domestic one from Sydney to canberra. Unfortunately, we don't have an international airport here. Also, as far as accomodation is concerned I would recommend looking at currong apartments if you are looking for cheap accomodation.


Thanks Kuber!

I'll check out Currong Apartments as well.

Cheers!


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

deepuz said:


> I have booked my tickets on Singapore airlines..
> route -Bangalore-Singapore -Melbourne -Canberra.
> cost - INR 40k
> 
> ...


Coolio!!

All the best once again!


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

deepuz said:


> Hi Ishaanchal,
> 
> You cannot directly apply ACT SS if you occupation is limited, you need to first seek verification for your occupation. Once verified successfully then they will allow you to apply for ACT SS.
> 
> ...


Hi Deepu, 

Need a few clarifications if you dont mind, 

1. How difficult is this job verification, have you come across any rejection by them.
2. I have identified around 5 jobs from matching my profile from various job sites, will that suffice or do i need more. 
3. is state sponsorship as dificult as skill assessment ( i mean do they have an equal no of rejections).

Looking forward to your reply. 

Thanks.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Devang, Can you please send me the cost of living summary in Canberra and Research in to the Settlement cost; and if at all possible a format of "Research in to current ACT employment opportunities"? Also, if I am using an agent, do I still need to submit the "Declaration of Financial Stability" or it is no longer required... ?

Thanks a lot in advance. Please send email to [email protected] whenever possible.



Devang said:


> Sure I don't have it with me right now as it is in my home pc.... Would send it to you tomorrow


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

argetlam0102 said:


> Hi Deepu,
> 
> Need a few clarifications if you dont mind,
> 
> ...


Hi There, 

1.Job verification is not difficult at all if you meet the criteria given above.... pretty straight forward and you should get it within 1-2 weeks... not seen any rejection yet.
2. 5 jobs will suffice.
3.In terms of ACT, SS is not very difficult if you submit proper documentation.( like job openings, Commitment to canberra statement etc.....)

go for it....


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Deepu, 
Looking forward to it so much, Now that the skill assessment is positive,the hopes have gone high and dont want to be let down. Will keep you posted. 

Thanking you.


----------



## Mapar (May 29, 2013)

Hi, I am new here. Applying for ACT nomination. Anyone here applying or applied on "customer service manager"?


----------



## Mapar (May 29, 2013)

My work experience is of customer relationship manager in a bank, do you think I'll qualify for customer service manager.... My job description matches, but I am not sure. Please help!!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Mapar said:


> My work experience is of customer relationship manager in a bank, do you think I'll qualify for customer service manager.... My job description matches, but I am not sure. Please help!!


If your job description and tasks matches, then there should not be a problem. Quota ceiling is not a problem as very few slots have been filled up till now. ACT processing is also fast. Wishing you good luck.


----------



## Mapar (May 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot Mroks !!


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi All,

I have got a mail on friday, saying CO assigned.. any guesses how long will it take..

Regards
Puneet Kapoor


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

One step closer...


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

The Skill list for 189 for 2013-14 is out.. 

Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Receives invitation from ACT.:ranger:
Preparing to log visa for Subclass 190.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Deee said:


> Receives invitation from ACT.:ranger:
> Preparing to log visa for Subclass 190.


Congrats and good wishes for visa processing ahead.


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Congrats and good wishes for visa processing ahead.


Thanks Mroks!!!!


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

Deee said:


> Receives invitation from ACT.:ranger:
> Preparing to log visa for Subclass 190.


So does ACT send the invitation or DIAC?


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Devang said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!


Thanks Devang !!!!!


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Andy10 said:


> So does ACT send the invitation or DIAC?


I receive three mails .
ACT Nomination Decision 
ACT Nomination - EOI Confirmation 
& 
DIAC invitation

All on the same day.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Deee said:


> I receive three mails .
> ACT Nomination Decision
> ACT Nomination - EOI Confirmation
> &
> ...


congrats...

sent mine for Pre approval.. awaiting anxiously...


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks !!! Pre Approval?????


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

argetlam0102 said:


> congrats...
> 
> sent mine for Pre approval.. awaiting anxiously...


What is Pre approval?


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mroks said:


> What is Pre approval?


Being a limited category skill i have to first take a pre approval prior to filing for SS.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

argetlam0102 said:


> Being a limited category skill i have to first take a pre approval prior to filing for SS.


Thanks for info.


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Being a limited category skill i have to first take a pre approval prior to filing for SS.


OK so this process for limited Category.
All the Best.


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Deee

have a look on PM


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Help Needed*



Deee said:


> OK so this process for limited Category.
> All the Best.


Dear All, 

My Occupation verification came as negative. Need your suggestion on the following.

1. Can i represent my case and if yes by when. 
2. The verification officer went into industry specific( i am from Financial industry background) but none of the Job postings i sent had any industry specific requirement but just general marketing skills. Can i request her to take a relook based on that. 

at my wits end on what to be done. Pls suggest.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Hi Abhi, how can i help you ?? The place where i am working does not allows me to use a mobile phone. So you can keep on pouring your questions here, Im sure you'll get loads of help here, not only from me, but from other senior expats as well.
> 
> Plus, i reckon you should also visit - Skilled visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future
> 
> Thanks and Good Luck


Hi Ishaan,

Thanks a lot for your earlier reply. Learnt a lot thru this forum. I have started my skills assessment with Vetasses. Will let u knw the status asap. 

Seems ur approval is on the way within a week (CO assigned on 05/06/2013). All the very best. I am from Chd too, so if destiny permits then surely meet u.

Regards
Sharmaabhi


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Hi All,

This post is just for words of appreciation and thankfulness to members of this forum specially....Devang, Ishaanchal, Deepuz, Mroks. Hats off to you guys for your guidance and extraordinary help to all the members. God Bless you all.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

hi guys....

finally my move is getting closer.... just one more week....I'm moving to Canberra on 21st June...


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This post is just for words of appreciation and thankfulness to members of this forum specially....Devang, Ishaanchal, Deepuz, Mroks. Hats off to you guys for your guidance and extraordinary help to all the members. God Bless you all.


Cheers and Good Luck !!!


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> hi guys....
> 
> finally my move is getting closer.... just one more week....I'm moving to Canberra on 21st June...


Good Luck for your future endeavors !! Hopefully will see you there !


As per my case, My CO has asked for additional documents regarding my wedding proof. Will submit him my join Account statements today !!

Take Care Sir ..

Till Then !

Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Good Luck for your future endeavors !! Hopefully will see you there !
> 
> 
> As per my case, My CO has asked for additional documents regarding my wedding proof. Will submit him my join Account statements today !!
> ...


thanks Ishaan.... yep will see you there soon..  

so your visa grant is just waiting for additional docs....get ready for the day... good luck mate !!!


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

deepuz said:


> thanks Ishaan.... yep will see you there soon..
> 
> so your visa grant is just waiting for additional docs....get ready for the day... good luck mate !!!


Hey Guys,
I have got grant on 10. Am planning to move some time in Jan'14. Some commitment in India.

So Deepuz : Will appreciate if you keep sharing your experience.

And Ishaan : Even I had been asked additional proof of relationship. I gave,
1 Jt account statement 2. We had taken gym member ship under couple scheme
3. My company HR record where I declared my marital status
4. Most imp marriage certificate.

CO did not ask for any thing addition.

Regards,


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

oorvee said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have got grant on 10. Am planning to move some time in Jan'14. Some commitment in India.
> 
> So Deepuz : Will appreciate if you keep sharing your experience.
> ...


hey Orvee... congrats on visa grant.....so you have whole 6 months to plan your move.... enjoy !!!


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Congrats oorvee..... Please provide your time lines


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Devang said:


> Congrats oorvee..... Please provide your time lines


Here you go...


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Deepuz,

Finally the day is approaching for you.. You must be fully excited and may be little anxious for a new life, new journey etc........ from scratch… Good luck for your future Endeavor..

All the best...


Regards
Puneet Kapoor


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have got grant on 10. Am planning to move some time in Jan'14. Some commitment in India.
> 
> So Deepuz : Will appreciate if you keep sharing your experience.
> ...


Congrats on getting your Visa, I can imagine how it feels !! 

We've been married for just over 7 months ! Ive forwarded my Honeymoon Trip details, International Flight Tickets, Domestic Flight Tickets, Stamped Visas for Thailand, Hotel Stays, Social Invitation addressed to both of us and Joint Account Statement on the Bank's letterhead !

My consultant said these are more than enough !!

Fingers Crossed !


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Congrats on getting your Visa, I can imagine how it feels !!
> 
> We've been married for just over 7 months ! Ive forwarded my Honeymoon Trip details, International Flight Tickets, Domestic Flight Tickets, Stamped Visas for Thailand, Hotel Stays, Social Invitation addressed to both of us and Joint Account Statement on the Bank's letterhead !
> 
> ...


Much more than enough... Chill... Grant is just round the corner.

So which field you are from.. Me and my husband we are both bankers..


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Much more than enough... Chill... Grant is just round the corner.
> 
> So which field you are from.. Me and my husband we are both bankers..



Thanks for the positive Vibes, I am Software Tester !!! My wife is a house maker !

Im worried about my medicals, I have one Tattoo and my wife wears Two !

lol


----------



## TheItGuy (Jun 13, 2013)

*Mr Amittal*

Hello Sir Mr Amittal,

This is my thread would you be able to have a look and reply, I think you have enough experience to respond and I would really appreciate it.

Thanx

158700-real-confusion-work-experience.html

the above is the link to my posted thread


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Oorvee, 

Sorry but can't see your time lines


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Thanks for the positive Vibes, I am Software Tester !!! My wife is a house maker !
> 
> Im worried about my medicals, I have one Tattoo and my wife wears Two !
> 
> lol


I have had two tattoos...Also have had one bottle of blood transfusion due to major surgery.... done one additional test....Hep C...all normal... just relax...tattoo is no big deal...


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Devang said:


> Hey Oorvee,
> 
> Sorry but can't see your time lines



Check my signature....


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Check my signature....


 ACT SS 24/1/13.....190 VISA.....7/3/13.....CO 04/04/13 (T 34 ML)...........MED REF 20/4/13.............GRANT.......10/6/13.... Some time in Jan'14


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

oorvee said:


> I have had two tattoos...Also have had one bottle of blood transfusion due to major surgery.... done one additional test....Hep C...all normal... just relax...tattoo is no big deal...


Tattoo's were fun ! But now they give me nightmares ! They didnt took any additional test on me !!

Hope it all goes well !

Tensed Expat
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## darshamar (May 27, 2013)

*ACT state nomination*



Deee said:


> Receives invitation from ACT.:ranger:
> Preparing to log visa for Subclass 190.


Hi !!

Congrats!! I have applied for the ACT canberra state nomination 190 in the first week of june 2013, could you please share from ur experience, how long it took for a CO to be assigned?


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

darshamar said:


> Hi !!
> 
> Congrats!! I have applied for the ACT canberra state nomination 190 in the first week of june 2013, could you please share from ur experience, how long it took for a CO to be assigned?


Yeah... I too would like to know that... correct me if I m wrong, a CO is assigned once we get a positive confirmation for ACT. Kinda confused out here..!


----------



## darshamar (May 27, 2013)

Andy10 said:


> Yeah... I too would like to know that... correct me if I m wrong, a CO is assigned once we get a positive confirmation for ACT. Kinda confused out here..!


Hi 

Yes U r right! Well my first enquiry is hw long it could take for the ACT state nomination procedure as it has mentioned 30 days, so could it be within 30 days or more! Im curious! So if anyone has done with this step, please share and anbody here applied as Medical lab technician under 190, share your experience, plz!

Regards!


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

darshamar said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes U r right! Well my first enquiry is hw long it could take for the ACT state nomination procedure as it has mentioned 30 days, so could it be within 30 days or more! Im curious! So if anyone has done with this step, please share and anbody here applied as Medical lab technician under 190, share your experience, plz!
> 
> Regards!


I applied for ACT on 29/05. Yes, its 30 working days.. if you are lucky could be before that! In the meanwhile gotta wait... :ranger: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## darshamar (May 27, 2013)

Andy10 said:


> I applied for ACT on 29/05. Yes, its 30 working days.. if you are lucky could be before that! In the meanwhile gotta wait... :ranger: :fingerscrossed:


Yes Andy :fingerscrossed:...


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

darshamar said:


> Hi !!
> 
> Congrats!! I have applied for the ACT canberra state nomination 190 in the first week of june 2013, could you please share from ur experience, how long it took for a CO to be assigned?


Hi Dharshamar,
Sorry for the late reply. I applied for ACT SS on 29 Aprli'13 . On 30 May'13 CO assigned and we received a quarry regarding Vacancies related to Applied occupation.Give time was 7 days to post vacancies.
I sent the post on 1 june'13. And on 4 June'13 i received Invitation form Act and DIAC.
It took maximum 20 to 30 working days to finalize the case.


----------



## darshamar (May 27, 2013)

Deee said:


> Hi Dharshamar,
> Sorry for the late reply. I applied for ACT SS on 29 Aprli'13 . On 30 May'13 CO assigned and we received a quarry regarding Vacancies related to Applied occupation.Give time was 7 days to post vacancies.
> I sent the post on 1 june'13. And on 4 June'13 i received Invitation form Act and DIAC.
> It took maximum 20 to 30 working days to finalize the case.


Hi

Thank Ufor your reply! I appreciate, Ur reply s a tension reliever, so they would assign my CO by the end of June or in the first week of July....Hurray!!

My curious to know whatis your status now!! 

Cheers!!


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

darshamar said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank Ufor your reply! I appreciate, Ur reply s a tension reliever, so they would assign my CO by the end of June or in the first week of July....Hurray!!
> 
> ...


Going to apply for Visa Tommrow.!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

deepuz said:


> hi guys....
> 
> finally my move is getting closer.... just one more week....I'm moving to Canberra on 21st June...


Congrds!!!! Deepuz,

All the Best.


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have got grant on 10. Am planning to move some time in Jan'14. Some commitment in India.
> 
> So Deepuz : Will appreciate if you keep sharing your experience.
> ...


Congrds OOrvee!!! 

I am going to apply for 190 visa on 18 june. Well my marriage age is 6 yrs, and i also have a 2yr old kid. Do u think they will ask for the additional relation proof.

Our passport also having Husband and Wife name.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Deee said:


> Congrds OOrvee!!!
> 
> I am going to apply for 190 visa on 18 june. Well my marriage age is 6 yrs, and i also have a 2yr old kid. Do u think they will ask for the additional relation proof.
> 
> Our passport also having Husband and Wife name.


Naah, they won't ask any thing more.
Cheers...


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok Gr8!!!
Thanks


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Deee said:


> Going to apply for Visa Tommrow.!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hi
Dee, 

which skill set if i may ask.


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> hi
> Dee,
> 
> which skill set if i may ask.


Sure, Its Call Center Manager.
What is ur skill set.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Deee said:


> Sure, Its Call Center Manager.
> What is ur skill set.


Marketing Specialist. Stuck at the pre approval level


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I hope this is a rumor but some MARA agent on other portal (pomsinoz) wrote that new ACT occupation list will be published in August (which is on canberrayourfuture anyway) and they listed quite a few occupations which will be put on hold before reopening (if at all) in August..... Unfortunately Marketing Specialist is one of them.... 

Don't know what's the reality...



argetlam0102 said:


> Marketing Specialist. Stuck at the pre approval level


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

DesiTadka said:


> I hope this is a rumor but some MARA agent on other portal (pomsinoz) wrote that new ACT occupation list will be published in August (which is on canberrayourfuture anyway) and they listed quite a few occupations which will be put on hold before reopening (if at all) in August..... Unfortunately Marketing Specialist is one of them....
> 
> Don't know what's the reality...


Unfortunately first part is true.. they are saying list will be updated in August. Not saying about putting any thing on hold.. 
If you find it pls do let me know..


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Unfortunately first part is true.. they are saying list will be updated in August. Not saying about putting any thing on hold..
> If you find it pls do let me know..


Yes its their on the website I.e. the new occupation list will be published in august 2013.. no mention of marketing spl..

But I have a question.. 
So does this means that for the month of july they will not accept any new applications or they will just refer to the previous list for one more month..?

I have sent a pre approval this monday, god help!


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

bhanu30 said:


> Yes its their on the website I.e. the new occupation list will be published in august 2013.. no mention of marketing spl..
> 
> But I have a question..
> So does this means that for the month of july they will not accept any new applications or they will just refer to the previous list for one more month..?
> ...


Hi guys... found this info:

The 2013-14 ACT Occupation List will be published in August.

The following occupations will be closed from 1 July 2013. The closure of these occupations is an interim measure. The demand for each occupation will be reassessed when the 2013-14 Occupation List is finalised.

The closure of these occupations will not affect applications lodged before 1 July 2013.


Closed

149211

Call or
Contact Centre Manager

Closed

149212

Customer
Service Manager

Closed

149311

Conference
and Event Organiser

Closed

225111

Advertising
Specialist

Closed

225112

Market
Research Analyst

Closed

225113

Marketing
Specialist

Closed

232411

Graphic
Designer

Closed

232412

Illustrator

Closed

232413

Multimedia
Designer

Closed

232414

Web
Designer


Does this mean that if we don't get a ACT positive before 1st July, then we people who are under the above mentioned occupation missed the train and would have to wait till 1st August when the 2013-14 list is posted?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Although the source of the entire content except the first line is unknown.... If that's the case then Yes....if you have applied for SS, you are in luck and if one has yet to apply, they will have to wait till Aug when the new list is published.....lets hope for the best.....
We still haven't heard back regarding per-approval but went ahead and submitted EOI...



Andy10 said:


> Hi guys... found this info:
> 
> The 2013-14 ACT Occupation List will be published in August.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> Although the source of the entire content except the first line is unknown.... If that's the case then Yes....if you have applied for SS, you are in luck and if one has yet to apply, they will have to wait till Aug when the new list is published.....lets hope for the best.....
> We still haven't heard back regarding per-approval but went ahead and submitted EOI...


I m in doubt as my agent told me that I would need to wait till the next list is out... or is he wrong!? :boxing:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Andy10 said:


> Hi guys... found this info:
> 
> The 2013-14 ACT Occupation List will be published in August.
> 
> ...


No. If the application for SS is lodged before 1st July for the above mentioned codes, then there should not be problem. However SS won't work for the mentioned codes if SS is lodged on or after 1st July.

Can I know the source of the information you have provided.


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

Mroks said:


> No. If the application for SS is lodged before 1st July for the above mentioned codes, then there should not be problem. However SS won't work for the mentioned codes if SS is lodged on or after 1st July.
> 
> Can I know the source of the information you have provided.


Sure. Below are the links:

ACT closing some state sponsored occupations

ACT Announce Changes to Occupation List - Application - SAAustralia Forums


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

The way it works is, when you initiate the ACT SS nomination application, there are series of questions on the first page. Once all the questions are answered and when you click "submit" it leads you to a page where says, "You are qualified" to apply for the state sponsorship. "Start a New Application".... so from July 1st, you won't be allowed to submit a state sponsorship for the occupation that is on "hold",,,, (if at all the information is accurate and authentic)...



Andy10 said:


> I m in doubt as my agent told me that I would need to wait till the next list is out... or is he wrong!? :boxing:


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Mroks said:


> No. If the application for SS is lodged before 1st July for the above mentioned codes, then there should not be problem. However SS won't work for the mentioned codes if SS is lodged on or after 1st July.
> 
> Can I know the source of the information you have provided.


Oh! God 
Shocking !!!!!!


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

We have been waiting for ACT Migration Services to reply to our verification email since more than a week now. Has anyone received any reply to verification email (aka pre-approval) for an occupation that is in limited category?

My wife applied for Marketing Specialist and per the news going around that this category may be put on hold starting 1-July-13. Could that be a reason, why they are not replying to our verification email? We are just anxious to submit ACT SS as well as DIAC so that we can save some money as well.


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Devang said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!


Hi Devang,
Is there any update regarding Acknowledgement mail or Madicals n PCC.
Can you please tell me the exact process.

My 190 Visa application and payment done today. The required document will upload by my agent .

What is next!!!!!


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Medicals are uploaded as organize your health link has disappeared and also confirmed by clinic..... Pcc done for me and pending for my spouse would collect it tomorrow and upload so all documents done from me..... No mail from co yet


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Devang said:


> Medicals are uploaded as organize your health link has disappeared and also confirmed by clinic..... Pcc done for me and pending for my spouse would collect it tomorrow and upload so all documents done from me..... No mail from co yet


Did they send any list of medicals or any mail to submit with a time line, or you start it pro-actively . Did you get any of mail from them for confirmation or any communication.

Just wanna know what next to do????
how Medical process start??


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

There is a link on your evisa page.... I have done it proactively.... List of medicals are list on evisa page for every individual but I think they are common..... I did blood test, chest x ray, urine test and normal routine check up


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> The way it works is, when you initiate the ACT SS nomination application, there are series of questions on the first page. Once all the questions are answered and when you click "submit" it leads you to a page where says, "You are qualified" to apply for the state sponsorship. "Start a New Application".... so from July 1st, you won't be allowed to submit a state sponsorship for the occupation that is on "hold",,,, (if at all the information is accurate and authentic)...


Bro seems like we 2 are in same boat.. I have applied for the same occupation on last monday and I have sent various ad/media agency opening to act.. currently I am servicing blackberry account.. they sent a negative response saying that u need to send the marketing jobs in telecommunication as you r working on telecom industry.. quite astonished with the revert.. my whole exp is media planning and communication..
I am writing them again.. with stressing on my point.. please pray that they listen.. check y thry havnt reverted ur case yet..


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

bhanu30 said:


> Bro seems like we 2 are in same boat.. I have applied for the same occupation on last monday and I have sent various ad/media agency opening to act.. currently I am servicing blackberry account.. they sent a negative response saying that u need to send the marketing jobs in telecommunication as you r working on telecom industry.. quite astonished with the revert.. my whole exp is media planning and communication..
> I am writing them again.. with stressing on my point.. please pray that they listen.. check y thry havnt reverted ur case yet..


Really heartbroken man! Only god can help now..waheguru


----------



## kapslog 0880 (Mar 31, 2013)

hi there,

I do have a query since you are in the same occupation as Marketing Specialist. I just go my Vetassess results and have applied for IELTS. 
I believe they have stopped taking applications for this year. Any idea if marketing specialist profile will remain on the SOL 2 for 2013-14 since it was under the limited category.

Please advice.

rgds,


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

My wife's experience is in hospitality industry in Marketing and we have sent the job openings of ACT in hospitality trade for marketing so it all should fall in line... We haven't heard back at all so let's hope it comes out positive...

How long did it take then to review and send negative response for your verification email?

Good Luck buddy... I wish we'll for you and everyone...



bhanu30 said:


> Bro seems like we 2 are in same boat.. I have applied for the same occupation on last monday and I have sent various ad/media agency opening to act.. currently I am servicing blackberry account.. they sent a negative response saying that u need to send the marketing jobs in telecommunication as you r working on telecom industry.. quite astonished with the revert.. my whole exp is media planning and communication..
> I am writing them again.. with stressing on my point.. please pray that they listen.. check y thry havnt reverted ur case yet..


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

No clue if it will remain open or close but they may make it more industry specific ...

Also I doubt they have stopped taking the verification application... I would say that they are being picky about the details...lets hope for the best and continue to share your experience here...



kapslog 0880 said:


> hi there,
> 
> I do have a query since you are in the same occupation as Marketing Specialist. I just go my Vetassess results and have applied for IELTS.
> I believe they have stopped taking applications for this year. Any idea if marketing specialist profile will remain on the SOL 2 for 2013-14 since it was under the limited category.
> ...


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

kapslog 0880 said:


> hi there,
> 
> I do have a query since you are in the same occupation as Marketing Specialist. I just go my Vetassess results and have applied for IELTS.
> I believe they have stopped taking applications for this year. Any idea if marketing specialist profile will remain on the SOL 2 for 2013-14 since it was under the limited category.
> ...


Hi! 

Taking into consideration the job demand scenario for the particular occupation, they would be updating the same in August.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

*act list*

what is the source of this link? can you share it. although it says list will be published in August. it doesnt say about these jobs as of now.

can you share it please 



Andy10 said:


> Hi guys... found this info:
> 
> The 2013-14 ACT Occupation List will be published in August.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> what is the source of this link? can you share it. although it says list will be published in August. it doesnt say about these jobs as of now.
> 
> can you share it please


Hi.. not sure of the primary source of this info, I have found this from other forums. But the info seems to be correct as my agent also called me saying the occupation has been closed and I would need to wait till July. Though that didn't make sense since the document says we can apply before 1st July 2013.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

lets hope its false then. otherwise i am doomed


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> lets hope its false then. otherwise i am doomed


Hope so... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Bump


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

All, this information is true. just spoke to canberra migration team., they have sent this communication across to MARA Agents as the first step to stop further applications on this.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

bhanu30 said:


> Bro seems like we 2 are in same boat.. I have applied for the same occupation on last monday and I have sent various ad/media agency opening to act.. currently I am servicing blackberry account.. they sent a negative response saying that u need to send the marketing jobs in telecommunication as you r working on telecom industry.. quite astonished with the revert.. my whole exp is media planning and communication..
> I am writing them again.. with stressing on my point.. please pray that they listen.. check y thry havnt reverted ur case yet..


Dear Bhanu, 

I had written to them again, they said they want for your specific industry also. It seems more like a reason to reject, they don't wanna take any fresh calls till the new SOL is published..


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Dear Bhanu,
> 
> I had written to them again, they said they want for your specific industry also. It seems more like a reason to reject, they don't wanna take any fresh calls till the new SOL is published..


Yes dear, so so depressing.
I mean how can they say that..I need exp in telecommunication.. I handle media duties that is media planning and have various mix of clientle in past.. its currently I am working in one..

Nevertheless., I have written to them again..lets c


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

source: ACT closing some state sponsored occupations

Hope this helps


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

This is true.. but there is no official source yet



Surfer127 said:


> source: ACT closing some state sponsored occupations
> 
> Hope this helps


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> This is true.. but there is no official source yet


Actually that means we need to wait till July to know what will happen and finally get the updated list in August and thereafter decide.. 

Hope they consider people who have applied before 1st July as my agent says they would not be processing applications this month nor would they reject any applications. All applications for those occupations have been put on hold and would be reassessed based on the new requirements.... looks like need to start afresh..


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

Andy10 said:


> Actually that means we need to wait till July to know what will happen and finally get the updated list in August and thereafter decide..
> 
> Hope they consider people who have applied before 1st July as my agent says they would not be processing applications this month nor would they reject any applications. All applications for those occupations have been put on hold and would be reassessed based on the new requirements.... looks like need to start afresh..


Any one who has applied for the occupations which have received the ceiling level, please let me know if you get any reply this month from ACT / DIAC... 

Thanks!


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

hi all.. i m new to this forum and me and my husband r intending to apply for the ACT immigration. .. can u please help me regarding this? can anyone pls elaborate this process in steps here  i will really appreciate .... is spouse's IELTS important? 
and those who have landed there can share their experience please in terms of job finding.. 
our profession is sales and marketing manager..


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Guys, gonna board the flight to Canberra in few minutes....route - Bangalore - Singapore -Melbourne - Canberra ...
Carriers - Singapore airlines and virgin Australia....
Cont.....


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

deepuz said:


> Guys, gonna board the flight to Canberra in few minutes....route - Bangalore - Singapore -Melbourne - Canberra ...
> Carriers - Singapore airlines and virgin Australia....
> Cont.....


Hey was just thinking only.
All the best dude...
Keep in touch yaa... Now that I have visa in hand...meri to fati padi haiii.

Will PM you my email id...


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

guys i also need some guidelines.. can anyone of u help me ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

KHG said:


> guys i also need some guidelines.. can anyone of u help me ?


Why not? Mention your queries, some one will definitely respond to it.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

deepuz said:


> Guys, gonna board the flight to Canberra in few minutes....route - Bangalore - Singapore -Melbourne - Canberra ...
> Carriers - Singapore airlines and virgin Australia....
> Cont.....


Congrats... have a great journey. Injoiii...


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

KHG said:


> hi all.. i m new to this forum and me and my husband r intending to apply for the ACT immigration. .. can u please help me regarding this? can anyone pls elaborate this process in steps here  i will really appreciate .... is spouse's IELTS important?
> and those who have landed there can share their experience please in terms of job finding..
> our profession is sales and marketing manager..


Hi,

Steps are:

1. *Skills assessment*: Confirm your job responsibilities / tasks against the profession you want to chose. e.g. Sales and marketing manager....its assessing authority is AIM which is very tough and is for the officials at senior designations such as Head of departments etc. There are alternatives such as Sales Representatives (Industrial Products), Technical sales rep. nec, marketing specialist and many more. But you have to cross check the duties you perform with the duties against each skill as given on ANZSCO website.

2. *IELTS*: As per your points reqt. given on DIAC website. Such as 7 in speaking and 7/7.5 overall for ACT Sponsorship.

3. *ACT SS Application*: Apply for ACT nomination online alongwith all docs (30 days processing/approval time). Do prefer to apply for skill select EOI before lodging for ACT or any state sponsorship. Though its not compulsory but many prefer to do the same.

4. *DIAC Application*: Apply for VISA after you get state sponsorship.

5. lane:


Spouse's IELTS: If spouse (secondary applicant) have proof of fluent english (such as IELTS score of 5/6 (confirm from DIAC website)) then it saves around 4000 $ appx. Else one have to pay the amount. So its better to go for IELTS. Also IELTS score play a positive role for jobs in abroad.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Steps are:
> 
> ...



thank u so much for the detailed response. please confirm tht AIM do take applications even if the position is closed ? and my husbandz ielts wl xpire in october cz as per my info..ielts is valid for two yrs only pls corrct me if i m wrong. and the most important thng.. do we gt the basic benefits the moment we land ? like one gts in canada e.g. child benefits..medical etc


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

KHG said:


> thank u so much for the detailed response. please confirm tht AIM do take applications even if the position is closed ? and my husbandz ielts wl xpire in october cz as per my info..ielts is valid for two yrs only pls corrct me if i m wrong. and the most important thng.. do we gt the basic benefits the moment we land ? like one gts in canada e.g. child benefits..medical etc


For DIAC IELTS is valid for 3 yrs, previously it was 2 years. Check the validity period for respective sponsoring state, in case you are going for it.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

KHG said:


> thank u so much for the detailed response. please confirm tht AIM do take applications even if the position is closed ? and my husbandz ielts wl xpire in october cz as per my info..ielts is valid for two yrs only pls corrct me if i m wrong. and the most important thng.. do we gt the basic benefits the moment we land ? like one gts in canada e.g. child benefits..medical etc


AIM will take application even when position is closed. But what I feel is that there is no point in going for it as it's rate of +ve assessment is low. Most of the people prefer VETASSESS instead AIM bcz AIM criteria is tough. I will suggest to go for Technical Sales rep (2254) if u like. Rest is upto you. No IELTS is reqd. for VETASSESS.

IELTS score is always valid for 2 years. Though i am unaware about what Mroks is saying that DIAC IELTS validity is 3 yrs. I was unable to find same info on DIAC (Department of Immigration & Citizenship) as well as ACT (www.canberrayourfuture.com) website. I request Mroks to share the link if posssible.

Yes, all the benefits starts from the day one lands in Austr after PR as per my knowledge i hv gained thru DIAC website. But still it can only be confirmed thru senior expat who hv already moved there. Thus i request someone senior to guide on this point.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Mroks said:


> For DIAC IELTS is valid for 3 yrs, previously it was 2 years. Check the validity period for respective sponsoring state, in case you are going for it.


AIM will take application even when position is closed. But what I feel is that there is no point in going for it as it's rate of +ve assessment is low. Most of the people prefer VETASSESS instead AIM bcz AIM criteria is tough. I will suggest to go for Technical Sales rep (2254) if u like. Rest is upto you. No IELTS is reqd. for VETASSESS.

IELTS score is always valid for 2 years. Though i am unaware about what Mroks is saying that DIAC IELTS validity is 3 yrs. I was unable to find same info on DIAC (Department of Immigration & Citizenship) as well as ACT (www.canberrayourfuture.com) website. I request Mroks to share the link if posssible.

Yes, all the benefits starts from the day one lands in Austr after PR as per my knowledge i hv gained thru DIAC website. But still it can only be confirmed thru senior expat who hv already moved there. Thus i request someone senior to guide on this point.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sharmaabhi said:


> AIM will take application even when position is closed. But what I feel is that there is no point in going for it as it's rate of +ve assessment is low. Most of the people prefer VETASSESS instead AIM bcz AIM criteria is tough. I will suggest to go for Technical Sales rep (2254) if u like. Rest is upto you. No IELTS is reqd. for VETASSESS.
> 
> IELTS score is always valid for 2 years. Though i am unaware about what Mroks is saying that DIAC IELTS validity is 3 yrs. I was unable to find same info on DIAC (Department of Immigration & Citizenship) as well as ACT (www.canberrayourfuture.com) website. I request Mroks to share the link if posssible.
> 
> Yes, all the benefits starts from the day one lands in Austr after PR as per my knowledge i hv gained thru DIAC website. But still it can only be confirmed thru senior expat who hv already moved there. Thus i request someone senior to guide on this point.


IELTS validity period 3 years.

On page 20 last line is 'Test results must be no more than 3 years old at the time you apply'
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

Was unable to get the IELTS validity period on ACT site.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot Mroks... Its very very useful info. 

Ya, there is nothing on ACT website. They are just saying current IELTS score.

However if KHG applies for vetassess skill assessment right now then she would be able to apply for ACT SS before October i.e. before expiration of IELTS score.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

but u c my husband is currently working in managerial position and thr r ppl reporting to him.. i read on site tht the assessing authority is AIM.. cn i gt the same professional duties assessed by vetassess ? and how mch tym do thy take ? wht is thr fees ? aim fees is 525$ .. 
ny husbandz previous positions were ..
business development manager
area sales manager 
and now he is heading sales dept and asm and rsm r reportin to him


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sharmaabhi said:


> Thanks a lot Mroks... Its very very useful info.
> 
> Ya, there is nothing on ACT website. They are just saying current IELTS score.
> 
> However if KHG applies for vetassess skill assessment right now then she would be able to apply for ACT SS before October i.e. before expiration of IELTS score.


Mostly ACT will follow the DIAC's IELTS validity period. Initially SA continued with 2 year validity period in spite of DIAC increasing the validity period from 2 to 3 yrs. Latter on SA adopted the DIAC's IELTS validity period policy.

ACT can be communicated regarding IELTS validity period, to be on safer side.

Let the skill assessment process be initiated. Wishing good luck for the whole processes ahead.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

and ppl please tell me the settlement funds required for act nomination/immigration ? as i hv nt bn abl to find anythng


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

KHG said:


> and ppl please tell me the settlement funds required for act nomination/immigration ? as i hv nt bn abl to find anythng


Don't have much idea, but funds statement from a CA will do. Check with members who have already got the ACT SS.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

thank u for prompt responses and support.. pls dont mind as i wl keep in bothering u ...


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

KHG said:


> thank u for prompt responses and support.. pls dont mind as i wl keep in bothering u ...


Hey you need to show 20000 AUD.
Only self declaration, no proofs required.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks for the info.. cn u pls share the link also ?


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

Sharmaabhi said:


> Thanks a lot Mroks... Its very very useful info.
> 
> Ya, there is nothing on ACT website. They are just saying current IELTS score.
> 
> However if KHG applies for vetassess skill assessment right now then she would be able to apply for ACT SS before October i.e. before expiration of IELTS score.


Actually from now on its increased to 3 years. Earlier it was 2 years. So a 3 year old IELTS score would be considered valid


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> My wife's experience is in hospitality industry in Marketing and we have sent the job openings of ACT in hospitality trade for marketing so it all should fall in line... We haven't heard back at all so let's hope it comes out positive...
> 
> How long did it take then to review and send negative response for your verification email?
> 
> Good Luck buddy... I wish we'll for you and everyone...


Did u get any revert from act yet.? Regarding the job verification


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

We sent an email on Friday directly rather then asking our agent to follow up and to our surprise, an email came in less than an hour stating, they don't have any record of our case.... Where I know that agent did send the verification email....
Now on Monday, we will send email from our own email account and let's see what happens....



bhanu30 said:


> Did u get any revert from act yet.? Regarding the job verification


----------



## lloydcastillo (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi there everyone. We were all in the same boat! I just like to ask, how long or how soon can we have the visa grant letter after the medicals? We are done with the medicals last week (june 18 2013) and our police clearance (NBI) will be release on the 9th of July. We already informed our Case officer that the police clearance will be release only on that particular day. 

Thank you very much and hope to see you guys in person too (in Canberra!)


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> We sent an email on Friday directly rather then asking our agent to follow up and to our surprise, an email came in less than an hour stating, they don't have any record of our case.... Where I know that agent did send the verification email....
> Now on Monday, we will send email from our own email account and let's see what happens....


All the best buddy


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> We sent an email on Friday directly rather then asking our agent to follow up and to our surprise, an email came in less than an hour stating, they don't have any record of our case.... Where I know that agent did send the verification email....
> Now on Monday, we will send email from our own email account and let's see what happens....


Yeah... always use your registered email ID and ACT Application reference number and date.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

KHG said:


> but u c my husband is currently working in managerial position and thr r ppl reporting to him.. i read on site tht the assessing authority is AIM.. cn i gt the same professional duties assessed by vetassess ? and how mch tym do thy take ? wht is thr fees ? aim fees is 525$ ..
> ny husbandz previous positions were ..
> business development manager
> area sales manager
> and now he is heading sales dept and asm and rsm r reportin to him


Hi,
Vetassess takes about 4 weeks to assess, and they charge 600 AUD.
All the best.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hi,
> Vetassess takes about 4 weeks to assess, and they charge 600 AUD.
> All the best.


thank you so much .. but my confusion is still there as my husband is working in managerial position and currently he stands at no.3 in organizational hierarchy .. cant get him assessed in sales representative.. duties duznt match .. 
what to do now


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

KHG said:


> thank you so much .. but my confusion is still there as my husband is working in managerial position and currently he stands at no.3 in organizational hierarchy .. cant get him assessed in sales representative.. duties duznt match ..
> what to do now


If not as Sales rep, try at least sales manager or something...


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

oorvee said:


> If not as Sales rep, try at least sales manager or something...


Sales Manager is in closed category in ACT.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

Andy10 said:


> Sales Manager is in closed category in ACT.


yeah know that.. but still cant we get skills assessed?? so that when it re-opens thn we can apply


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

KHG said:


> thank you so much .. but my confusion is still there as my husband is working in managerial position and currently he stands at no.3 in organizational hierarchy .. cant get him assessed in sales representative.. duties duznt match ..
> what to do now


Are you working anywhere? I was in a similar situation and I made my wife the principal applicant as her occupation was available.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

Andy10 said:


> Are you working anywhere? I was in a similar situation and I made my wife the principal applicant as her occupation was available.


yes i m also working ..have multiple experience .. but my husband would be main app because his profession sales and marketing manager is there in ACT list.. we can easily move on with that.. .. as oorvee said tht get the skills assessed by vetasess instead of AIM as it is tough .. but the thing is that the position in which my husband is working ryt now .. matches best with the profile of sales and marketing manager rather than sales rep.. ... he is in senior position at the moment.. 
tell me one thing.. can i get his current profile (sales manager) assessed by vetassess?


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

KHG said:


> yes i m also working ..have multiple experience .. but my husband would be main app because his profession sales and marketing manager is there in ACT list.. we can easily move on with that.. .. as oorvee said tht get the skills assessed by vetasess instead of AIM as it is tough .. but the thing is that the position in which my husband is working ryt now .. matches best with the profile of sales and marketing manager rather than sales rep.. ... he is in senior position at the moment..
> tell me one thing.. can i get his current profile (sales manager) assessed by vetassess?


Sales and Marketing Manager's assessing authority is AIM


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

KHG said:


> yes i m also working ..have multiple experience .. but my husband would be main app because his profession sales and marketing manager is there in ACT list.. we can easily move on with that.. .. as oorvee said tht get the skills assessed by vetasess instead of AIM as it is tough .. but the thing is that the position in which my husband is working ryt now .. matches best with the profile of sales and marketing manager rather than sales rep.. ... he is in senior position at the moment..
> tell me one thing.. can i get his current profile (sales manager) assessed by vetassess?


If you can fit ur husbands position in a Vetassess Check, pls do that. AIM are very stringent in their check and you have to be placed in the very top 2 levels in your company to qualify. Saying this with personal experience.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> If you can fit ur husbands position in a Vetassess Check, pls do that. AIM are very stringent in their check and you have to be placed in the very top 2 levels in your company to qualify. Saying this with personal experience.


thanks... ryt now his position is 
1. MD 
2. GM 
3. AVP, My husband 
and then there are 2 departments reporting to him..sales operation and sales planning... like.. deputy maangers, regional sales maangers etc


wl it work ?


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

KHG said:


> thanks... ryt now his position is
> 1. MD
> 2. GM
> 3. AVP, My husband
> ...


Should... Any way whats the harm in trying.. look at it as a maximum loss of verification fees, coz as of now only sales and marketing managers are open.. and it is in high demand..


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

KHG said:


> but u c my husband is currently working in managerial position and thr r ppl reporting to him.. i read on site tht the assessing authority is AIM.. cn i gt the same professional duties assessed by vetassess ? and how mch tym do thy take ? wht is thr fees ? aim fees is 525$ ..
> ny husbandz previous positions were ..
> business development manager
> area sales manager
> and now he is heading sales dept and asm and rsm r reportin to him


Vetassess fees is 600 AUD and time is 10-12 *weeks* (appx. 3 months). Though the documentation and process for vetassess is easy as compared to AIM but if ur nominated occupation matches fully with AIM then go for AIM. There won't be any problem. If you find an occupation that matches ur responsibilities and is being assessed by Vetassess but is closed in ACT, then prefer to wait for a month till the SOL of ACT SS gets revised and fresh list is out. Also if you want to go for Vetassess then do use Vetassess Advisory service before applying for final skill assessment. It costs 80$ only (for the first advisory service).


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Should... Any way whats the harm in trying.. look at it as a maximum loss of verification fees, coz as of now only sales and marketing managers are open.. and it is in high demand..


Sales and Marketing managers are open? In ACT?


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy10 said:


> Sales and Marketing managers are open? In ACT?


No in SA.


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> No in SA.


in SA, Sales and Marketing managers falls in the group Specialist Managers. That means Vetassess can assess the same.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> No in SA.


they are open in SA  ??? 
please send me the link


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

KHG said:


> they are open in SA  ???
> please send me the link


SA SNOL
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy10 said:


> in SA, Sales and Marketing managers falls in the group Specialist Managers. That means Vetassess can assess the same.


However the DIAC site says Sales & marketing managers have to be Assessed by AIM. DIAC can raise objections later on. 

Australia Skilled Occupation List - Australian Visa Bureau


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> However the DIAC site says Sales & marketing managers have to be Assessed by AIM. DIAC can raise objections later on.
> 
> Australia Skilled Occupation List - Australian Visa Bureau


it means in order to avoid problems in future, i should stick to AIM only


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

i need help.. in AIM assessment form ... on page.3 under employment details.. its written current employment n then its "PREVIOUS EMPLOYMENT" ..does thsi previous employment mean the positions held in previous organization? or the position held in the same (current) organization (if any)?? 
bcz after thi head, they are asking "Previous business position".. 
please respond


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

That means previous employer.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

In ACT occupation list, few occupations such as Mechanical Engineer as special condition stating "Must be currently employed in Canberra" ... What does that mean?


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> In ACT occupation list, few occupations such as Mechanical Engineer as special condition stating "Must be currently employed in Canberra" ... What does that mean?


it means the person must b currently working there in order to b eligible to apply


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh... So if I am applying from India, it's useless for me if EA assesses my skills for such category?... That's surprising....

Let's see what happens in August...



KHG said:


> it means the person must b currently working there in order to b eligible to apply


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> Oh... So if I am applying from India, it's useless for me if EA assesses my skills for such category?... That's surprising....
> 
> Let's see what happens in August...


dont get dishearted ... check out some other state.. 
whats the profession u told?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

DesiTadka said:


> In ACT occupation list, few occupations such as Mechanical Engineer as special condition stating "Must be currently employed in Canberra" ... What does that mean?


Initially when the new year starts the occupations are available to all onshore as well as offshore applicants. When occupations are left with limited seats, they are made available to only onshore applicants. Don't worry, the occupation will be available to onshore applicants from 1st July.


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

In Every season CSOL and SOL revised and each time Australian Immigration make sudden changes to the Occupation List as well as Immigration Process. Last year Invitation round introduced. And number of new occupations added to the list. Also the Point count cutoff degraded from 65 to 60.

I was worried last year n was in hurry to apply assessment. But as i needed 8 bands in each module, could not became eligible to apply b4 July,12.My occupation was also not exact in old SOL but it was near about.
In July,12 new SOL introduced and my occupation was exact listed there. Plus Point cutoff degraded to 60.
That was a perfect, No need for 8 each, and Exact Occupation in CSOL. 

So Dear friends, i suggest you to wait till new rules n SOL introduced. They might help you to ease the way to AUS. 

All the Best.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*very urgent*

i applied for canberra state sponsorship on wednesday i e 20 of june 2013 but till date no confirmation has been received from act. also my occupation is in limited category in canberra . so tensed and worried whether they will acknowledge my receipt or not . my agent told that there is rush and it might take some tym but still so worried ............................pl do reply


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i applied for canberra state sponsorship on wednesday i e 20 of june 2013 but till date no confirmation has been received from act. also my occupation is in limited category in canberra . so tensed and worried whether they will acknowledge my receipt or not . my agent told that there is rush and it might take some tym but still so worried ............................pl do reply


U got ur verification done? Which trade u are applying


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

bhanu30 said:


> U got ur verification done? Which trade u are applying


Verification???????????? i am chartered accountant .applying in cat. of financial investment advisor


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Verification???????????? i am chartered accountant .applying in cat. of financial investment advisor


If application is under limited, u have to get verification first before u lodge the application..


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i applied for canberra state sponsorship on wednesday i e 20 of june 2013 but till date no confirmation has been received from act. also my occupation is in limited category in canberra . so tensed and worried whether they will acknowledge my receipt or not . my agent told that there is rush and it might take some tym but still so worried ............................pl do reply


How did you make the payment? Please check your spam by any chance though chances are slim it would be there...


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

deepuz said:


> Guys, gonna board the flight to Canberra in few minutes....route - Bangalore - Singapore -Melbourne - Canberra ...
> Carriers - Singapore airlines and virgin Australia....
> Cont.....


hello... what is ur current status ? have u landed safely ?


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

Sharmaabhi said:


> Thanks a lot Mroks... Its very very useful info.
> 
> Ya, there is nothing on ACT website. They are just saying current IELTS score.
> 
> However if KHG applies for vetassess skill assessment right now then she would be able to apply for ACT SS before October i.e. before expiration of IELTS score.


hi sharmaabhi...after giving a careful review to all the occupations avlbl..we have nw finally been able to fin 132411 policy and planning manager which matches with my husbanz profile and nw we wl go for vetassess as all of u recommended... any idea how long does it take ? and i saw an option on the application tht 'do u want a letter of advise also....on point based ....'and options were education and xpernce. please tell what to do wth it....
thanks in advance


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Read the guidelines carefully...it has all the necessary info....



ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Verification???????????? i am chartered accountant .applying in cat. of financial investment advisor


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

bhanu30 said:


> if application is under limited, u have to get verification first before u lodge the application..


i dont knw it ws applied by my agent ..........n nw i thk hhe is frustrated as i have called hm so many times reg confirmation


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

andy10 said:


> how did you make the payment? Please check your spam by any chance though chances are slim it would be there...


in this again i dont knw it was done on myy behalf by my agent .........


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

for Limited occupation, you need prior approval from Canberra Migration Team for applying without which your Submission wouldnt be considered.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

what sort of jobs are more related to occupation 132411 policy and planning manager ? 
please give some advice


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> in this again i dont knw it was done on myy behalf by my agent .........


But he must have told you in regards to the AU$300 fee? Did he pay that without which ACT would not process your application.


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi,

Please re look at the state occupations list. I mean just check which all states have this job in an open category "Policy and planning manager "


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please re look at the state occupations list. I mean just check which all states have this job in an open category "Policy and planning manager "


its in ACT and is closed at the moment.. and it is in off-list in SA


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

andy10 said:


> but he must have told you in regards to the au$300 fee? Did he pay that without which act would not process your application.


that is not yet deducted from my credit card i m so much worried


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

KHG said:


> hi sharmaabhi...after giving a careful review to all the occupations avlbl..we have nw finally been able to fin 132411 policy and planning manager which matches with my husbanz profile and nw we wl go for vetassess as all of u recommended... any idea how long does it take ? and i saw an option on the application tht 'do u want a letter of advise also....on point based ....'and options were education and xpernce. please tell what to do wth it....
> thanks in advance


Hi,

Processing time claimed by Vetassess is 2-3 months / 10-12 weeks appx. 
If you hv sufficient experience 5 / 10 years in the proff u r nominating then there is no point in going for point test advice. 

Just go for vetassess advisory service, register urself n fill entire details. Submission of ur application and payment (130$) is done in the end. Do look into FAQs on advisory service website. U vl get gud insight from there.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all, 

By the grace of God i got my pre assessment for state sponsored as positive today.. filing for SS and EOI tomorrow.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Congrats



argetlam0102 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> By the grace of God i got my pre assessment for state sponsored as positive today.. filing for SS and EOI tomorrow.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

aravindhmohan said:


> Congrats


Now fight for SS starts. Can any one share how tough is that?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

honestly no idea. i am awaiting positive assesment tomorrow and hopefully will submit my SS tomorrow or day after


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

All the best.. any body else.. pls do let me know how tough is the SS process. what are the chances of rejection?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Haven't heard many of rejections and process is simple once documents are uploaded just wait now


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> By the grace of God i got my pre assessment for state sponsored as positive today.. filing for SS and EOI tomorrow.


Congratzzz!! :clap2:


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> honestly no idea. i am awaiting positive assesment tomorrow and hopefully will submit my SS tomorrow or day after


hi... which occupation have u submitted for?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

deee said:


> congrds oorvee!!!
> 
> I am going to apply for 190 visa on 18 june. Well my marriage age is 6 yrs, and i also have a 2yr old kid. Do u think they will ask for the additional relation proof.
> 
> Our passport also having husband and wife name.


sir , have ur 300$ are debited for fee charges of canberra


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

please tell if policy and planning manager 132411 is nominated by any other state in addition to ACT


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

KHG said:


> please tell if policy and planning manager 132411 is nominated by any other state in addition to ACT


Currently under Off-list criteria, will open to all applicants from 1st July.
SA - https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


Check for other states also.


----------



## HOPE21 (Aug 22, 2011)

KHG said:


> thank u so much for the detailed response. please confirm tht AIM do take applications even if the position is closed ? and my husbandz ielts wl xpire in october cz as per my info..ielts is valid for two yrs only pls corrct me if i m wrong. and the most important thng.. do we gt the basic benefits the moment we land ? like one gts in canada e.g. child benefits..medical etc


Dear KHG,

Reg. benefits they will start once you will land over there but for medical you will have to get Medicare card for all the family members, 

P.S. I was there in OZ for 16 months that's why I know the same,


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

We received positive verification assessment for my wife for Marketing Specialist today. 

Now getting on to filing State Nomination.

Thanks a lot for all those who helped every step of the way with sharing their knowledge.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Currently under Off-list criteria, will open to all applicants from 1st July.
> SA - https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data
> 
> 
> Check for other states also.


i thought its always for off-list... u sure it will be avlbl for all applicants?


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

Immigration SA is able to nominate a limited number of skilled applicants for occupations that are not included on the State Nominated Occupation List but appear on Immigration SA's Offlist. Off-list nomination is limited to applicants who are international graduates from a South Australian institution and who meet the Immigration SA Offlist criteria listed in Point 5 here.

this is avlbl for off-list occupation on SA site


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

just recieved the fax copy of my positive skills assessment. thank you all for your help


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

KHG said:


> i thought its always for off-list... u sure it will be avlbl for all applicants?


Most probably, it will be available to all applicants from 1st July.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> We received positive verification assessment for my wife for Marketing Specialist today.
> 
> Now getting on to filing State Nomination.
> 
> Thanks a lot for all those who helped every step of the way with sharing their knowledge.


congrats 
ur skill assessment authority? and for which state r u going to apply?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

KHG said:


> Immigration SA is able to nominate a limited number of skilled applicants for occupations that are not included on the State Nominated Occupation List but appear on Immigration SA's Offlist. Off-list nomination is limited to applicants who are international graduates from a South Australian institution and who meet the Immigration SA Offlist criteria listed in Point 5 here.
> 
> this is avlbl for off-list occupation on SA site


I think you are right. No surety of your occupation code available after 1st July. Lets see, few days remaining for the clear picture. Wishing you good luck.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

Mroks said:


> I think you are right. No surety of your occupation code available after 1st July. Lets see, few days remaining for the clear picture. Wishing you good luck.


off list will remain off list.. that is the "special conditions apply" which wl turn green after 1st july.. 
it means policy and planning manager is only in ACT  
any one?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

We filled state nomination for my wife.... How long does it take now a days to get ACT nomination approval?


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> We filled state nomination for my wife.... How long does it take now a days to get ACT nomination approval?


Max 30 days. On an average within 20 days..


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

And what about getting invitation after submitting EOI? ... 30 days for that too?



oorvee said:


> Max 30 days. On an average within 20 days..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

DesiTadka said:


> And what about getting invitation after submitting EOI? ... 30 days for that too?


Immediate, with in 1-2 days after getting +ve ACT SS.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

KHG said:


> Immigration SA is able to nominate a limited number of skilled applicants for occupations that are not included on the State Nominated Occupation List but appear on Immigration SA's Offlist. Off-list nomination is limited to applicants who are international graduates from a South Australian institution and who meet the Immigration SA Offlist criteria listed in Point 5 here.
> 
> this is avlbl for off-list occupation on SA site


My occupation 261314 was initially at start of the year was available to all applicants. Latter part of the year it went under off list criteria. There are also other ICT occupations like 261311, 261312. So should not be problem to worry for you.

Initially there won't be any occupation under off list criteria at the start of year. As the time passes and limited seats are available, then the occupation comes under off list criteria.


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> We received positive verification assessment for my wife for Marketing Specialist today.
> 
> Now getting on to filing State Nomination.
> 
> Thanks a lot for all those who helped every step of the way with sharing their knowledge.


Hey man..I also got it approved today now my agent filing in the eoi.. aming for today or tomorrow morning.. lets hopeful for the best..


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Immediate, with in 1-2 days after getting +ve ACT SS.


Serious.. I think it take more time at diac end; co allotment and then co will take some time to process the application..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

bhanu30 said:


> Serious.. I think it take more time at diac end; co allotment and then co will take some time to process the application..


I am talking about 190 invitation generation after getting +ve ACT SS. 190 Visa will take between 1.5 to 2 months.


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Mroks said:


> I am talking about 190 invitation generation after getting +ve ACT SS. 190 Visa will take between 1.5 to 2 months.


Thanks for your response


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

recieved vet assess positive today and submitted SS 190 for Canberra. my job is going to closed category from Jul 1. thank god. made it before the deadline.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry if this is off topic .

I m moving to Sydney from Canberra 

I have a 6 seater dining table free to a good home. 

Contact me off the list if interested.

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

indianinact said:


> Sorry if this is off topic .
> 
> I m moving to Sydney from Canberra
> 
> ...


Post here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ting-new-phase-major-fight-first-step-50.html

Many in this thread are in Oz.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Post here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/156067-starting-new-phase-major-fight-first-step-50.html
> 
> Many in this thread are in Oz.


Cool thanks will do now

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> recieved vet assess positive today and submitted SS 190 for Canberra. my job is going to closed category from Jul 1. thank god. made it before the deadline.


Was ur category under limited now? If yes u might need a verification from act..please rush for it. As u know act is closing


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

my occupation is open till Jun 30. so not to worry


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> just recieved the fax copy of my positive skills assessment. thank you all for your help


Congratz! :clap2:


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

Mroks said:


> My occupation 261314 was initially at start of the year was available to all applicants. Latter part of the year it went under off list criteria. There are also other ICT occupations like 261311, 261312. So should not be problem to worry for you.
> 
> Initially there won't be any occupation under off list criteria at the start of year. As the time passes and limited seats are available, then the occupation comes under off list criteria.


there is a difference between "DIAC ceiling met" and "off-list criteria".. the first one means that it has reached to its max quota.. and the other one as i discussed earlier.. 
but anyways.. i hope and wish that it gets green after july 1


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

Hi... 
Just wanted to know whether the CO gives the grant? We were assigned a CO today...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

KHG said:


> there is a difference between "DIAC ceiling met" and "off-list criteria".. the first one means that it has reached to its max quota.. and the other one as i discussed earlier..
> but anyways.. i hope and wish that it gets green after july 1


As per my understanding there is high probability that your occupation will be made available from 1st July. Picture will be clear with in few days.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Fantastic... Congratulations...



bhanu30 said:


> Hey man..I also got it approved today now my agent filing in the eoi.. aming for today or tomorrow morning.. lets hopeful for the best..


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

How would one know that his/her state sponsorship has been approved? Do we get an email?

Do we have to upload anything on EOI front or they are interlinked?


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes you get an email saying you are approved and if you have filed for eoi also then straight away invitation to apply for visa


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

Mroks said:


> As per my understanding there is high probability that your occupation will be made available from 1st July. Picture will be clear with in few days.


I hope so .....


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> How would one know that his/her state sponsorship has been approved? Do we get an email?
> 
> Do we have to upload anything on EOI front or they are interlinked?


Yes, I just got my approval email from ACT and Skill select. Will lodge for 190 hereafter..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Andy10 said:


> Yes, I just got my approval email from ACT and Skill select. Will lodge for 190 hereafter..


Congrats. Can I know your ACT SS time line and occupation code
I hope you are aware of visa fees changes, so plan accordingly whether to lodge 190 visa today or in July.


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Congrats. Can I know your ACT SS time line and occupation code
> I hope you are aware of visa fees changes, so plan accordingly whether to lodge 190 visa today or in July.


Can i lodge an online visa


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Andy10 said:


> Can i lodge an online visa


Yes, if you are ready with invitation. I think only few hours left because of Planned system maintenance and technical issues. SkillSelect


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Great.... How long did it take for you to get SS approval?



Andy10 said:


> Yes, I just got my approval email from ACT and Skill select. Will lodge for 190 hereafter..


----------



## Ajithkumarm (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi all,
I have applied for ACT nomination and CO was assigned on 28/06/13. She had asked for a few docs n i have sent them today. How long from here will it take approximately?Also, I have submitted EOI before all of this. so,is it true that if nomination is +ve,vis invitation also comes along? Pls helpl!


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

Ajithkumarm said:


> Hi all,
> I have applied for ACT nomination and CO was assigned on 28/06/13. She had asked for a few docs n i have sent them today. How long from here will it take approximately?Also, I have submitted EOI before all of this. so,is it true that if nomination is +ve,vis invitation also comes along? Pls helpl!


hi.. i just want to ask tht did u submit the relevant job advertisements also ?? and what is ur occupation code?


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ajithkumarm said:


> Hi all,
> I have applied for ACT nomination and CO was assigned on 28/06/13. She had asked for a few docs n i have sent them today. How long from here will it take approximately?Also, I have submitted EOI before all of this. so,is it true that if nomination is +ve,vis invitation also comes along? Pls helpl!


Hi Ajith,

What documents did she ask for. would like to keep myself prepared.


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> Great.... How long did it take for you to get SS approval?


It took me 28 days.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

Ajithkumarm said:


> Hi all,
> I have applied for ACT nomination and CO was assigned on 28/06/13. She had asked for a few docs n i have sent them today. How long from here will it take approximately?Also, I have submitted EOI before all of this. so,is it true that if nomination is +ve,vis invitation also comes along? Pls helpl!


sr , just for knowledger i wanna ask whn did u applied for act state sponsorship and when the fee is deducted from ur credit card , 
i applied on 20.june.2013 but tilll date no amount of fee is deducted from my acc. also eoi was submitted before applying


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

That's very odd...our fees of $300 was charged on the credit card in matter of minutes. My wife submitted ACT SS yesterday around noon....we also submitted EOI on 18th....



ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> sr , just for knowledger i wanna ask whn did u applied for act state sponsorship and when the fee is deducted from ur credit card ,
> i applied on 20.june.2013 but tilll date no amount of fee is deducted from my acc. also eoi was submitted before applying


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> sr , just for knowledger i wanna ask whn did u applied for act state sponsorship and when the fee is deducted from ur credit card ,
> i applied on 20.june.2013 but tilll date no amount of fee is deducted from my acc. also eoi was submitted before applying



ankita i guess ur occupation is in limited list.. right?? as far as i remember ur posts.. this was the case.. and ur agent just put up ur case without seeking verification.. 
if yes.. thn in thi case ACT wl not do anything ..


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats...


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

KHG said:


> ankita i guess ur occupation is in limited list.. right?? as far as i remember ur posts.. this was the case.. and ur agent just put up ur case without seeking verification..
> if yes.. thn in thi case ACT wl not do anything ..


HMMM n my agent no doing anything now he said that no need of verification and al dat


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> HMMM n my agent no doing anything now he said that no need of verification and al dat


hi Ankita, 

Suggest you put in mail to them, so atleast you have an proof that you tried to contact them before the time line expired. They will consider it. all said and done they are pretty reasonable in their dealings.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I would say this as simply as I can... Agents are to support and to guide and NOT to blindly follow.... Do what's right for you... You MUST have verification.... its simple and straight forward.... start working on it....



ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> HMMM n my agent no doing anything now he said that no need of verification and al dat


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> hi Ankita,
> 
> Suggest you put in mail to them, so atleast you have an proof that you tried to contact them before the time line expired. They will consider it. all said and done they are pretty reasonable in their dealings.


please go through the official website of ACT and check wat you have to do.. dont trust agents blindly....
i believe that when we have such an interactive and supportive forum here.. then there is no need of any agent


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

KHG said:


> please go through the official website of ACT and check wat you have to do.. dont trust agents blindly....
> i believe that when we have such an interactive and supportive forum here.. then there is no need of any agent


from where we can get the information


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> For EOI ? If yes, then i guess its somewhere less than 30 days !


hi ishanachal i jus wana ask did ur agent sent verification mail before applying for state sponsorship. i m also in limited category and i applied on 20 june 2013 but till date i have received o confirmation regarding the fee deduction


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

Rushed against time and filed for 190 today... ! Thanks Mroks!


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hi ishanachal i jus wana ask did ur agent sent verification mail before applying for state sponsorship. i m also in limited category and i applied on 20 june 2013 but till date i have received o confirmation regarding the fee deduction


Hi

Our occupation was marketing specialist which was limited in ACT
We had to do a verification post which we could apply for SS. Without verification you cannot apply for ss if its a limited occupation. 
ACT will not consider it and hence you haven't received any ack from them
Please take this up seriously with your agent who I think is taking you for a ride
Verification is the first step for you
My sincere advice would be to start preparing for your verification as soon As possible and ask for a refund from your agent!!!


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hi ishanachal i jus wana ask did ur agent sent verification mail before applying for state sponsorship. i m also in limited category and i applied on 20 june 2013 but till date i have received o confirmation regarding the fee deduction


As far i understand for a limited category, verification is required from the state prior to applying. :attention:


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> from where we can get the information


https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...0bd-TgRKmthNVPglQ&sig2=nz67no8_i3JUAMHjTnEFNg

i hope u wl b able to open the required document with this link
please go through this document in detail and then ask your agent what is he up to .... ur money is precious.. we dont earn to waste ... all the best


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

KHG said:


> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CDoQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canberrayourfuture.com.au%2Fworkspace%2Fuploads%2Fdocuments%2F190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.doc&ei=X9LNUZ2tAZCM4gSus4Bg&usg=AFQjCNEiTihaGkCy-0bd-TgRKmthNVPglQ&sig2=nz67no8_i3JUAMHjTnEFNg
> 
> i hope u wl b able to open the required document with this link
> please go through this document in detail and then ask your agent what is he up to .... ur money is precious.. we dont earn to waste ... all the best


I think his agent might think that after July 1st, all job codes would become open and then it would be easy to apply SS.. 

Just a guess though..


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

is it true tht it is not compulsory for the spouse to give IELTS ? if we are able to submit a certificate from last attended institute thn its enough..
seniors.... please advise


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes it is true... You just have to show that your spouse have english functionability like a letter from institute should be enough


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

Devang said:


> Yes it is true... You just have to show that your spouse have english functionability like a letter from institute should be enough


Oh great..even i also found it on official website.... God saved my 19k  
as today I was going to register for the IELTS 
I have done MBA and I will get the letter from my institute.. 
Thank you Forum friends


----------



## Ajithkumarm (Jun 28, 2013)

KHG said:


> hi.. i just want to ask tht did u submit the relevant job advertisements also ?? and what is ur occupation code?


Hi
Yes. I have submitted relevant job advts. My occupation code is 225213 ie. ICT sales rep.
It appears in ACT list in open category.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

The Updated ACT SOL is online now.
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au...12-13-july.pdf

Lot of limited occupations like marketing specialist is now showing as closed. However pls note that this is the 2012 - 13 list and not the 2013 -14 list which will be updated by August.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Devang said:


> Yes you get an email saying you are approved and if you have filed for eoi also then straight away invitation to apply for visa


Do Case officers always contact you before granting a SS or only if it is mandatory.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

confused about VETASSESS form.. please help .. 
1. 2 passport size photograph with statement written.. :this is the true likeness of .... ", certifier details etc.. i m applying online.. how to proceed with it?? i mean i wl have to scan this certified side also? and how come so much detail will fit on small passport size pic ..  

2. for pakistaniz ...they ned degrees in a sealed envelop from the university also .. so if someone is applying online.. then ???


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

argetlam0102 said:


> Do Case officers always contact you before granting a SS or only if it is mandatory.


Only if it is mandatory....my co did not contact me


----------



## Hail (Jul 1, 2013)

How's ICT job market and how fast is ACT SS approval time?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

can you all keep posted about your processing time for Canberra SS.

Applied on 28th June. now my occupation is under closed.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> can you all keep posted about your processing time for Canberra SS.
> 
> Applied on 28th June. now my occupation is under closed.


i applied for ss on 20 june 2013 and now my occ. is in off list criteria ,,,,,not ack, received till date and not fee deducted from card really tensed


----------



## lloydcastillo (Jun 23, 2013)

hi guys, we just received our visa grant notice via email. PRAISE GOD!

and next question is do we need to go to the embassy? or is it good already?

thanks!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

which means that payment is still not made. so i dont expect anything positive from now. unless you call Canberra about this and explain. BTW if payment is not given in 15 days, the application gets void and so please act immediately


ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i applied for ss on 20 june 2013 and now my occ. is in off list criteria ,,,,,not ack, received till date and not fee deducted from card really tensed


you can call them at Call us:
(+61) 13 22 81


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

lloydcastillo said:


> hi guys, we just received our visa grant notice via email. PRAISE GOD!
> 
> and next question is do we need to go to the embassy? or is it good already?
> 
> thanks!


Congratulations....... Can you please share your time lines


----------



## lloydcastillo (Jun 23, 2013)

Devang said:


> Congratulations....... Can you please share your time lines


Thank you. Will post our timelines soon! 

What would be our next step?


----------



## aaman (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Does anybody knows whether ACT accepts IELTS "Academic" module (for state sponsorship VISA sub class 190/489) ?
I know that South Australia accepts.

Thanks.
Aaman.


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

lloydcastillo said:


> hi guys, we just received our visa grant notice via email. PRAISE GOD!
> 
> and next question is do we need to go to the embassy? or is it good already?
> 
> thanks!


congratulations dear..Australian visa doesnt need any lable & same would b mentioned in ur grant letter..so no need to go to the embassy...cheers..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Do Case officers always contact you before granting a SS or only if it is mandatory.


Only if something is missing or unclear they may contact


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

lloydcastillo said:


> hi guys, we just received our visa grant notice via email. PRAISE GOD!
> 
> and next question is do we need to go to the embassy? or is it good already?
> 
> thanks!


Congratz!:clap2::cheer2:


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

After submitting ACT SS on 27th, my wife got an email today confirming the payment of service fees and with CRM number. It also says that you will be notified when CO is assigned to your case....

How long does it take to get CO assigned for ACT SS?


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

KHG said:


> confused about VETASSESS form.. please help ..
> 1. 2 passport size photograph with statement written.. :this is the true likeness of .... ", certifier details etc.. i m applying online.. how to proceed with it?? i mean i wl have to scan this certified side also? and how come so much detail will fit on small passport size pic ..
> 
> 2. for pakistaniz ...they ned degrees in a sealed envelop from the university also .. so if someone is applying online.. then ???


1) I m not aware of writing a statement behind the passport size photograph. All it needs to be done is notarized on the back side.

2) Even if you apply online for vetassess, the hard copies of all documents has to be sent by courier to them. So basically they require the degree certificates directly couriered by your university.


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> After submitting ACT SS on 27th, my wife got an email today confirming the payment of service fees and with CRM number. It also says that you will be notified when CO is assigned to your case....
> 
> How long does it take to get CO assigned for ACT SS?


Congrats, at least u got some confirmation.. now I am chasing my conaultant for any such update.. all the best


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

We intentionally gave our own email address so instead of agent/consultant, we get the correspondence first hand.... Keep that in mind for future process.... why wait for someone to give you updates? 



bhanu30 said:


> Congrats, at least u got some confirmation.. now I am chasing my conaultant for any such update.. all the best


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> After submitting ACT SS on 27th, my wife got an email today confirming the payment of service fees and with CRM number. It also says that you will be notified when CO is assigned to your case....
> 
> How long does it take to get CO assigned for ACT SS?


Normally within a month. In fact if everything is in order, you may also expect a positive confirmation the very next day of a CO being assigned.


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> can you all keep posted about your processing time for Canberra SS.
> 
> Applied on 28th June. now my occupation is under closed.


Take around 1 month


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i applied for ss on 20 june 2013 and now my occ. is in off list criteria ,,,,,not ack, received till date and not fee deducted from card really tensed


any email of any sort received? whats ur agent saying?


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Nothing received , my agent told me yesterday that they wll tajke around 20 days , dont knw what are they upto . i thk that they were waiting for 1 july which they didnt told me and nw again i am waiting, they said that they themselves dont knw anythg why the payment is not yet deducted


Its deducted immediately. I hope you have registered your email as the contact email as they would send you communication on that part by email. Even if the details submitted online are incomplete, they email you stating that its incomplete.


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> We intentionally gave our own email address so instead of agent/consultant, we get the correspondence first hand.... Keep that in mind for future process.... why wait for someone to give you updates?


Okay got confirmation from consultant, I also got acknowledgment today from act


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

bhanu30 said:


> Okay got confirmation from consultant, I also got acknowledgment today from act


Got mine too. Waiting for the CO to be assigned now.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

just to give info. ACT CO are currently processing SS submitted on June 4th. so give it 3 weeks time and expect it. also please get all docs ready for EOI submission before hand


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

We've already submitted EOI for my wife but how did you find out about the date of June 4th? Is there a way to track it?



aravindhmohan said:


> just to give info. ACT CO are currently processing SS submitted on June 4th. so give it 3 weeks time and expect it. also please get all docs ready for EOI submission before hand


----------



## HOPE21 (Aug 22, 2011)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Nothing received , my agent told me yesterday that they wll tajke around 20 days , dont knw what are they upto . i thk that they were waiting for 1 july which they didnt told me and nw again i am waiting, they said that they themselves dont knw anythg why the payment is not yet deducted


Hi Ankita,

I would advise you to mark a mail to your agent and document everything, in case in future any adverse thing happens then you can take the agent to MARA and he will have to reimburse you for deficiency in service.

Just fyi, I once had agent and he too didn't provided proper service but I had documented everything and after threatening him that I will go to MARA he has to pay me back all the money sans wasted time.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> After submitting ACT SS on 27th, my wife got an email today confirming the payment of service fees and with CRM number. It also says that you will be notified when CO is assigned to your case....
> 
> How long does it take to get CO assigned for ACT SS?


In around 4-5 weeks.


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

No update on act at all, post 1st july.. is their a new group or people are just not sharing updates.. everyone plwase share the info..
Hope we get the ss soon..


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

I have applied for ACT (ICT Business Analyst) havent heard from them, they havent yet charged my credit card... any updates or info would be highly appreciated ?? its killing me...


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

bhanu30 said:


> No update on act at all, post 1st july.. is their a new group or people are just not sharing updates.. everyone plwase share the info..
> Hope we get the ss soon..


Dear Bhanu, 

Seems a lot of people are there in the list who have applied int he last week and are yet awaiting their reverts for the ss. All are keeping their fingers crossed. Will keep you posted when we hear some thing.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

aa2312 said:


> I have applied for ACT (ICT Business Analyst) havent heard from them, they havent yet charged my credit card... any updates or info would be highly appreciated ?? its killing me...


hey havent charged from my credit card either i applied on 20 june 2013 ............


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Not trying to scare you but that's weird... many individuals including my wife applied on 27th / 28th and not only the card was charged in matter of hours, we already got acknowledgement letter from ACT via email.... 

Those who hasn't yet, you guys might want to contact them directly .... Don't wait for your agent / consultant to follow up... take the matter in your own hands..



ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hey havent charged from my credit card either i applied on 20 june 2013 ............


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hey havent charged from my credit card either i applied on 20 june 2013 ............


Whats your occ ?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

aa2312 said:


> Whats your occ ?


I chartered accountant by profession and i have applied in category of financial investment advisor


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Desitadka is right. applied on 28th June and was charged in 4 mins. got acknowledgement in 6 mins. so you better follow up directly to ACT> they do help


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Dear Bhanu,
> 
> Seems a lot of people are there in the list who have applied int he last week and are yet awaiting their reverts for the ss. All are keeping their fingers crossed. Will keep you posted when we hear some thing.


Have u got the acknowledgment for the application lodgment


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> for Limited occupation, you need prior approval from Canberra Migration Team for applying without which your Submission wouldnt be considered.


Big Blunder guys my agent didnt applied for canberra state sponsorship and told me that he had applied ............................................. i jus confirmend from australian immigration depaartment and they told me that no application is received in your name . 




what next i can do to teach them\


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

nothing can be done. he just lied and screwed your chances


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Big Blunder guys my agent didnt applied for canberra state sponsorship and told me that he had applied ............................................. i jus confirmend from australian immigration depaartment and they told me that no application is received in your name .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ankita, 

The Latest list shows as Financial advisor as still Limited. so you are not very late.. 
suggest you take up the process your self, the forum members will surely guide you in the process. Ask the agent for a full refund. No questions asked..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

HOW TO SEEK VERIFICATION OF YOUR LIMITED OR CLOSED OCCUPATION from ACT
Page 3 onwards.
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Ankita

Just publish his (cheat)(agent) name on the internet that he is a cheat.. So that other applicant(s) - if they search on internet can know in advance that he is cheat and this will impact his business and he will then surely take his client issues seriously. 

After reading your story, Now I thank the day - i found this forum and decided to go on my own

Also keep posting your queries on the forum and I am sure that you will get required help from fellow members


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

true. just a cheater that agent was. 
Applied on Own and it was much easier
VETASSESS Documents recieved May 20, Assesment Result. Jun 27, ACT Nomination Applied Jun 27. Code 149212.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> HOW TO SEEK VERIFICATION OF YOUR LIMITED OR CLOSED OCCUPATION from ACT
> Page 3 onwards.
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf


can i apply for act with limited occupation but with 7 band overall and 7 in speaking but not in individual module


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

yes you can do, but you must send an email and get it verified by ACT before applying for nomination


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> yes you can do, but you must send an email and get it verified by ACT before applying for nomination


but somewhere i read if u have limited occupation then u have to score 7 in each module to apply for state sponsorship


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> can i apply for act with limited occupation but with 7 band overall and 7 in speaking but not in individual module


You need to have 7 band in each for offshore applicants for limited and closed occupations. Refer to page 4 in the previous link.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

aravindhmohan said:


> yes you can do, but you must send an email and get it verified by ACT before applying for nomination


Unfortunately no.. For canberra residents 6 is required but for International applicants 7 in each band is mandatory.


----------



## Tarunz (Jul 8, 2013)

*Lightbulb ICT Sales Representative 225213*

hello there ,

Need a suggestion i am looking to apply for a PR under ACT Occupation List 2012
13 "ICT Sales Representative 225213" its open for Canberra .

i have done my graduation in Computers and have a experience of 5 years in IT sales . and i qualify for the point system and the job responsibility's required .

Can you people suggest me what should i do now ? i am confused a lot .. and finding this expatforum is like a blessing .


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Hello some one pls help

Is the below the email you get once we apply for the state nomination or i would get another email to confirm they have started working on my case??? I have confirmation from my bank the money has gone thru!!!

They have given me a APPLICATION REFERENCE NUMBER. .. AND THIS EMAIL
Thank you for your application for ACT nomination of a Skilled - Nominated (subclass190) visa. If the non refundable service fee of $300 was paid using the 'pay now' option, you will receive an e-mail within 3 working days confirming payment.i

If you decided to 'pay later' the service fee must be paid within 14 day using one of the following options:

Credit card See 'pay an ACT Government Account' at https://forms.act.gov.au/smartform/public/FormServer? formId=1009

or

Cheque / money order Payable to: Economic Development Directorate.

or

Electronic Funds Transfer (EFT): Commonwealth Bank - Ainslie Ave, Canberra, 2601 Account name: ‘ACT Economic Development Directorate – Departmental’ BSB: 062 Account Number: 5677 Reference: SMxxxxx

Email a copy of the EFT receipt to [email protected].

(Please note: Your bank may charge a transaction fee for processing the EFT. This charge must be paid by the applicant and is in addition to the service fee.)

Your application will not be placed in the queue for assessment until the payment is confirmed.

If payment is not received by

22/07/2013 the application will lapse and you will need to apply again. Regards

Migration and Information Services (MIS) Team Canberra, ACT.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

You will get another email once the payment goes through....



Ani.pepe said:


> Hello some one pls help
> 
> Is the below the email you get once we apply for the state nomination or i would get another email to confirm they have started working on my case??? I have confirmation from my bank the money has gone thru!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> You will get another email once the payment goes through....


How long does that take as i got a msg from the bank as well as when i called the bank confirmed payment has gone thru.. Please advice


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

1-3 working days...



Ani.pepe said:


> How long does that take as i got a msg from the bank as well as when i called the bank confirmed payment has gone thru.. Please advice


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> 1-3 working days...


Oh ok thanks. Is it After the 2nd email they open the case??


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Dear senior expats....need guidance.

I received positive assessment from engineers australia for Mechanical Engineer.. I HAVE to go to ACT and file for SS.. Now the occupation is open in ACT but with special condition "Must be currently employed in Canberra"... Now my agent says, it's all okay..we can go ahead and apply..

Question is can I? If Yes, would it cause any hurdle in the future?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

ideally CO in SS mightnt approve this. please reverify by calling them directly. dont disclose names


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

That's what I did and they said to wait till August when the new SOL comes out for ACT. 

My agent is saying that they already have that list which will be published in August and Mechanical Engineer is NOT there in ACT....



aravindhmohan said:


> ideally CO in SS mightnt approve this. please reverify by calling them directly. dont disclose names


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i wouldnt agree with this.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> That's what I did and they said to wait till August when the new SOL comes out for ACT.
> 
> My agent is saying that they already have that list which will be published in August and Mechanical Engineer is NOT there in ACT....


How could he possibly know that? It's just speculation...


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

That's my guess to... 

I sadly announce that WWICS is the WORST migration agency.....never get their help...



snarayan said:


> How could he possibly know that? It's just speculation...


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> That's my guess to...
> 
> I sadly announce that WWICS is the WORST migration agency.....never get their help...


Hi, 
Myself through WWICS, i dont think they have any issues, try to understand the reason and find another solution for it.. dont be upset everything will be fine


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> That's my guess to...
> 
> I sadly announce that WWICS is the WORST migration agency.....never get their help...


Is act the only option for you...what about 189....I think wa also sponsors engineers


----------



## anilraj83 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi there..

Could someone through some light on wat is the funds maintanence requirement for ACT SS and also do ACT charge any fees for applying SS?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

anilraj83 said:


> Hi there..
> 
> Could someone through some light on wat is the funds maintanence requirement for ACT SS and also do ACT charge any fees for applying SS?


ACT SS charges $300.
Regarding funds, CA statement should suffice. Have a check with other members. 
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

WWICS sub agents work like post-men... they have zero knowledge and everything has to be checked with HO and HO gives you rudest possible answers...

Regardless.....I have 6.5 Band in Writing in IELTS so I will have to re-do IELTS if I want to go 189 route and that too takes a long time compared to 190... and I HAVE to go to ACT as my partner (not married yet) can only go to ACT based on her occupation....

WWICS is claiming and also sent me a huge excel file where the Mechanical Engineer occupation is wiped out of ACT and available only in WA and TAS... 

Seniors.... If I have an employment offer in hand for a job in Canberra, would it be considered that I meet the "Must be employed in Canberra" requirement?



snarayan said:


> Is act the only option for you...what about 189....I think wa also sponsors engineers


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> WWICS sub agents work like post-men... they have zero knowledge and everything has to be checked with HO and HO gives you rudest possible answers...
> 
> Regardless.....I have 6.5 Band in Writing in IELTS so I will have to re-do IELTS if I want to go 189 route and that too takes a long time compared to 190... and I HAVE to go to ACT as my partner (not married yet) can only go to ACT based on her occupation....
> 
> ...


So what happened on ur better half she also applied on her basis right? Why just dont u wait for that and then later go..


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah....that's one option...



bhanu30 said:


> So what happened on ur better half she also applied on her basis right? Why just dont u wait for that and then later go..


----------



## Hmenon (Jul 10, 2013)

*hello everyone*



ladyme28 said:


> hi, any ACT SS applicants here? pls share your stories


I had applied for ANZSCO 149212 Customer service manager, my vetasses result was also positive but just before I could apply the status went from open to close this 1st of July any Idea on how much time it takes for a status to become open from closed or how often is it updated.


----------



## Hmenon (Jul 10, 2013)

*hello everyone*

I had applied for ANZSCO 149212 Customer service manager, my vetasses result was also positive but just before I could apply the status went from open to close this 1st of July any Idea on how much time it takes for a status to become open from closed or how often is it updated.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

The new occupation list comes out in early August...



Hmenon said:


> I had applied for ANZSCO 149212 Customer service manager, my vetasses result was also positive but just before I could apply the status went from open to close this 1st of July any Idea on how much time it takes for a status to become open from closed or how often is it updated.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Question for all fellow expats...

I got positive assessment from EA for Mechanical Engineer. I must go to ACT for personal reasons. The ME occupation is Open but has special condition, "Must be currently employed in Canberra"... What if I apply for ACT SS now & EOI under 190... And worst case scenario if the SS gets rejected.. Can I submit a new EOI under 189 at a later date ( which will require me to re do the IELTS and score 7 bands each as I have 6.5 in writing from previous attempt and so I can't reach 60 points w/o claiming IELTS points)...

Do I have anything to loose except $300, non refundable fee for ACT SS?

Please help..... Thanks in advance...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

DesiTadka said:


> Question for all fellow expats...
> 
> I got positive assessment from EA for Mechanical Engineer. I must go to ACT for personal reasons. The ME occupation is Open but has special condition, "Must be currently employed in Canberra"... What if I apply for ACT SS now & EOI under 190... And worst case scenario if the SS gets rejected.. Can I submit a new EOI under 189 at a later date ( which will require me to re do the IELTS and score 7 bands each as I have 6.5 in writing from previous attempt and so I can't reach 60 points w/o claiming IELTS points)...
> 
> ...


Apart from money, you won't lose anything. Your 189 route will not get affected in any way. No need to file for new EOI.
If your ACT SS get rejected there might be time frame with in which you may not be allowed to apply again for ACT SS. This time frame in case of Vic is 6 months, don't know about ACT.

Try getting a better score in IELTS, which will resolve most of your problems.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

You are right... I am geared up for IELTS... I was just exploring options while I wait for the new ACT SS to come out and/or I give IELTS in August.

Is there a huge processing time variance between 189 and 190 after getting invitation and also to get invitation?



Mroks said:


> Apart from money, you won't lose anything. Your 189 route will not get affected in any way. No need to file for new EOI.
> If your ACT SS get rejected there might be time frame with in which you may not be allowed to apply again for ACT SS. This time frame in case of Vic is 6 months, don't know about ACT.
> 
> Try getting a better score in IELTS, which will resolve most of your problems.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

DesiTadka said:


> You are right... I am geared up for IELTS... I was just exploring options while I wait for the new ACT SS to come out and/or I give IELTS in August.
> 
> Is there a huge processing time variance between 189 and 190 after getting invitation and also to get invitation?


190 visa processing is faster than 189 as it has higher priority. 190 visa grant works around with in 2 months.
Duration for getting 190 invitation depends upon the sponsoring state. ACT gives out SS result within say 1 to 1.5 months while there are states like NSW and Vic which takes around 3 to 5 months to give SS result.

Carry out planning for IELTS.


----------



## foaz144 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi i got +ve from ACT and Invitiation to apply for Visa, do i need to submit any document in support of finance either a bankstatement or payslip etc...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

guys... there are hardly any jobs available in Canberra at the moment and I heard its gonna be like this for next 6 months atleast... so plan your travel accordingly...


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

yes mostly by Jan is the best time


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

jobs are available only with federal govt... to apply for that you need to Australian Citizen... even for a one month contract helpdesk support role...


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

oops. thats bad. is there a way you can go to other states if there are openings? does your CO Allow it?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Guys 

can't we moved to another state ,with out being stay at least 2 years in ACT? is it illegal for PR SS holder?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

not sure, its just less than a month here now... I'm getting some calls from Sydney.... not really sure what to do...
otherthan jobs Canberra is so nice... you will love it... easy city to move around.. friendly people....but its freezing cold here... often goes upto -7 and all..


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

did u put this question to your CO


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

yep, when I met her she told me over a certain period if you unable to land in a job...then they will allow to move but she didn't tell any specific timeframe... she told its depends from case to case...


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

thats good news


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

deepuz said:


> guys... there are hardly any jobs available in Canberra at the moment and I heard its gonna be like this for next 6 months atleast... so plan your travel accordingly...


Ya thought as much, so planning to come in around Feb-14.
Can throw some light on nos banks/financial inst/credict society you see around..
I am banker by profession.... Can also work in call center or cust service kind of profile.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sanjeewa said:


> Guys
> 
> can't we moved to another state ,with out being stay at least 2 years in ACT? is it illegal for PR SS holder?


One can move to another state with in first 2 years provided one gives sufficient justifiable reason for the same. Then the state will give a legal go ahead and there won't be issues in citizenship in future.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Mroks said:


> One can move to another state with in first 2 years provided one gives sufficient justifiable reason for the same. Then the state will give a legal go ahead and there won't be issues in citizenship in future.


would a job opportunity be a good justifiable reason?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sanjeewa said:


> would a job opportunity be a good justifiable reason?


You have prove that you have put in sufficient efforts and duration in getting job in your sponsoring state and was unsuccessful.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

foaz144 said:


> Hi i got +ve from ACT and Invitiation to apply for Visa, do i need to submit any document in support of finance either a bankstatement or payslip etc...


Hi Foaz, 

When did you apply for SS.


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi...when did u apply and under which category


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Neha, 

I have applied in marketing specialist. how about u?


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi I would be applying under call or contact center manager but that occupation is closed now...so I am a little worried


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Could someone please shed some light regarding the job openings that we need to show while making our state sponsorship application to ACT. 

We are expected to show a minimum of 5 job adverts in the nominated occupation. Does this mean that we need to take print outs of jobs posted in different employment websites such as Seek.com.

If yes, Can I start taking printouts of job adverts right away? Currently, my VETASSESS skills assessment is still ongoing and I will not be applying for the ACT sponsorship atleast for the next 2 months.


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Hi Foaz,
> 
> When did you apply for SS.


Hi.. I hv applied for marketing specialist as well and my documents were submitted on 30 april 2013.. Can u tell me as to how much time it would take to hear from vetasess coz its been 9 weeks since i have been waiting


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

arunc said:


> Hi, I had applied for ACT SS in May 19th 2012 and granted on September 3rd 2012. Just came across this post whist booking my flight tickets to Canberra, Leaving on the 2nd of April 2013 for the new start.
> I did apply while individually without the help of any agent, was quiet a smooth process, Ensure you read all instructions carefully and give them specifically what they need. I also noticed that i did write to them for the simplest of doubts I had, and their response and assistance was overwhelming. Do not hesitate to ask them about anything.
> 
> Also would like to get in touch with people moving to Canberra from India. am available on Y! arun_jc do add or share details.. Thanks
> ...


Hi.. Can u tell me whats the difference between genral skilled migration and state sponsorship.. I have applied for GSM and my agent told me i can be nominated in canberra state.. Really confused.. I have applied and submitted my documents to vetassess on 30 april 2013 and still waiting for a revert.. Any advice on the above and the wait time for both ,would appreciate


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

SandhyaOz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


Hi,

When did u apply at vetassess.. I too have applied for marketing specialist on 30 april 13 n still waiting for their revert.. Any help would appreciate..


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

bhanu30 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got onto this extreme knowledgeable forum just today. Great work!
> Need your help, as I am planning to apply for ACT SS under "Advertising Specialist" and I am expecting my skill assessment by end of this month.
> ...


Hi

I am in the same confusion.. Do let me k ow ur progress.. I applied on the 30 april 13 n still hvnt heard from vetassess n ofcourse my agent updated me tht the new list would be out by aug or sep.. I guess its gonna be a long wait


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

kahina said:


> Hi everyone...
> Is anyone here who applied for marketing specialist in ACT under 190 visa. If yes then please share your experience with me.....


Hi

I have applied for marketing specialist under GSM


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

snarayan said:


> Could someone please shed some light regarding the job openings that we need to show while making our state sponsorship application to ACT.
> 
> We are expected to show a minimum of 5 job adverts in the nominated occupation. Does this mean that we need to take print outs of jobs posted in different employment websites such as Seek.com.
> 
> If yes, Can I start taking printouts of job adverts right away? Currently, my VETASSESS skills assessment is still ongoing and I will not be applying for the ACT sponsorship atleast for the next 2 months.



Make pdf file of the job advertisements, no need of print outs. Include all 5 job advertisements in a single pdf.
Carry out the activity once your skill assessment is done as by this time new job advertisements will be available and the older one gets closed.
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

neha9867 said:


> Hi I would be applying under call or contact center manager but that occupation is closed now...so I am a little worried


You can apply for verification of limited/closed occupations.
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you for the reply....what are the chances of getting the visa under a closed category


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

And are there any other states that can offer immigration under this category


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Prior to VISA you need to get state nomination and EOI... there are individuals who has received pre-approval for closed category.... there is no cost to it...I suggest you should give it a try....



neha9867 said:


> Thank you for the reply....what are the chances of getting the visa under a closed category


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

neha9867 said:


> Thank you for the reply....what are the chances of getting the visa under a closed category


Dear Neha, 

The update that is being shown on the canberra site is the 12-13 update. the new list will be published in August. Pls check at that time.


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Pharmaceutical Sales Jobs*

Hello, I am waiting for the Case officer to be appointed for my case. I have applied under 225412 Pharmaceutical and medical devices sales representative, Can anyone tell me what is the market scenario for Pharmaceutical sales in ACT

Thank you


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

ACT looks tough because of reduced jobs but for most of us thats our only way in. so lets wait for nomination to get approved


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Hello Everybody*

Just wanted to enquire, has any one who applied in June end been allocated a Case officer or have got their SS? 19 days and counting now..


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Just wanted to enquire, has any one who applied in June end been allocated a Case officer or have got their SS? 19 days and counting now..


It takes about 4-5 week for CO allocation. So may be couple of more weeks for you.
Hope this helps. All the best


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

same here. applied on 27th June. acknowledgement on 28th. 21 calendar days and 15 working days. so lets give it another couple of weeks minimum


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> same here. applied on 27th June. acknowledgement on 28th. 21 calendar days and 15 working days. so lets give it another couple of weeks minimum


Yup.. All the best


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> same here. applied on 27th June. acknowledgement on 28th. 21 calendar days and 15 working days. so lets give it another couple of weeks minimum


Same here.. may god get us through ss..

Do you think act team will ask for jobs again once they are about to assign the state spons.. in past they did that. I.e. when we are in 4th week or so?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i dont think they ask again


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> i dont think they ask again


I recall ishanchal guy was asked again for jobs.. not a norm..

Me too hope act dont ask again would love state spons positive email news  hope to get in on 5th august eoi schedule


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

hello bhanu. SS doesnt come under those lots on 1st and 3rd monday. once ACT approves your SS, you will be getting an email asking for confirmation. once u confirm, in a day or two you will get invite in your EOI no matter when


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> hello bhanu. SS doesnt come under those lots on 1st and 3rd monday. once ACT approves your SS, you will be getting an email asking for confirmation. once u confirm, in a day or two you will get invite in your EOI no matter when


Oh thanks for enlightment.. r hne we should hope either late next week or early last week of july.. this wait is really killing..


----------



## Hmenon (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
I had applied for Customer Service Manager – 149212 this year, everything was fine and 
vetasses had also cleared my eligibility for the same , just before I could apply the occupation status went from open to close on 1st July'13. Now what if its out of the list then are there chances of the occupation to come back to the list. Please help or are there chances of other states to add Customer service manager to their list.

Regards 
H menon


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Hmenon said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I had applied for Customer Service Manager – 149212 this year, everything was fine and
> vetasses had also cleared my eligibility for the same , just before I could apply the occupation status went from open to close on 1st July'13. Now what if its out of the list then are there chances of the occupation to come back to the list. Please help or are there chances of other states to add Customer service manager to their list.
> 
> ...


You can carry out verification for closed/limited quota occupations. Once verified by ACT, you can file for ACT SS.
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Or you can wait for the 13 -14ist that is to be published in august. However as morks suggested send the mail to the migration team in act.. no harm in it. You can do it multiple times


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi People,

Imp info, am sure many of you must be aware but thought I should share..
NAB( National Aus Bank) has separate vertical called "Migrant Banking"
Very useful, one open basic sb acc without much docs.. No min bal or any other fees.
Pl visit NABASIA site for further info.

Cheers...


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

*Applied for state sponsorship*

Applied for ACT state sponsorship. ACK on 13.07.2013. How long does that take


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

vikas give it 30 days minimum. expect from 13 aug to 20 aug.
Currently 14 june is getting processed.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

vikasmart said:


> Applied for ACT state sponsorship. ACK on 13.07.2013. How long does that take


Takes approx 4 weeks. Applied on 28th of june and srill to hear from them.. dont worry 2 weeks down for u.. 2 to go..


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

aravindhmohan said:


> vikas give it 30 days minimum. expect from 13 aug to 20 aug.
> Currently 14 june is getting processed.


Hi arvind.. did u call them up to find out .. 14 june.. thats like they are late..


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

yes i did call them


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

aravindhmohan said:


> yes i did call them


@ this rate it will be August end by the time they get to june end.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

from what they said it will take aug 1st week max


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

if they are processing June 14 now than i can expect only in intial weeks of september


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

yes may be for you, give it 6 weeks minimum


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

what does case officer do


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Check document verify if you qualify for ss. Check if jobs matching ur skills r there etc. Etc. Whats ur job code?


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Please can some one advice, once a case officer is assigned to your case what is ths timeframe in which you get an invite??? I am really anxious and worried on my case.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ani.pepe said:


> Please can some one advice, once a case officer is assigned to your case what is ths timeframe in which you get an invite??? I am really anxious and worried on my case.


From what I have read its 2 - 4 days post a case officer being assigned. Any problem with ur case. Pls share we can all learn from one another.


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

its legal executive


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

whats ur job profile for ACT SS


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

vikasmart said:


> whats ur job profile for ACT SS


Marketing specialist.


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

u all guys r doing gr8 work...providing some much info...thnxs all of u


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> From what I have read its 2 - 4 days post a case officer being assigned. Any problem with ur case. Pls share we can all learn from one another.


My case is that I am on a borderline case ie by 15 aug on my birthday my points change and I wanted my invite before this day. I ahve applied for ACT ss and submitted EOI too on the 8 jUly,


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Takes approx 4 weeks. Applied on 28th of june and srill to hear from them.. dont worry 2 weeks down for u.. 2 to go..





argetlam0102 said:


> @ this rate it will be August end by the time they get to june end.


Hi Argetlam / Aravindhmohan,

I have applied for skills assessment and now want to prepare for ACT SS.

Please guide me about the documents to prepare for the same. I have below given list with me. Kindly guide me point by point and also if something else is required.


1. EOI details.

2. Research into current ACT employment opportunities (5 job vacancies)
Skill assessment result

3. Delcaration of nomination Obligations (I guess this must be in online application).

4. IELTS Score card

5. Work Exp.: Can statutory declaration as given to VETASSESS be used for the same???

6. CV: (Same as given to Vetassess alongwith refrees mentioned in it???)

7. Work experience references (Already given in CV)

8. Declaration of financial capacity (Not required).

10. Settlement statement: As given on site: "If you are not using a migration agent, the settlement research is part of the online application." Should i prepare anything for it???

11. Commitment to Canberra statement ( Unaware of the format... need your help).

12. Passport copy

13. service fees. 

Regards
Sharmaabhi


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well the ACT SS Nomination is pretty straight forward. and rthe documents that need to be scanned are mentioned when you enter each detail. would suggest that you go give it a try. You can create a a dummy Id and check, as if not uploaded in 14 days it lapses. 

However certain things are mandatory before you upload your details. mentioning it here. 

1. Generate your EOI (the system will ask you your EOI id.)
2. If your skill is in the "*limited*" Category you will have to take a pre approval from migration services. 
3. Declaration of Nomination obligations there is a prescribed format (Pls refer page 12 on the link given below). get this notarized 

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf

4. Declaration of financial capacity (same link Refer Page 13) Notarized again.
5. Incase you are married and have children you will have to load their passport details also. 
6. Commitment to Canberra, ( pls PM me your email id i wills end you what i used).
7. Settlement statement ( on the cost Pls refer to the following link) 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/2678-cost-living-figures-101.html


There is a checklist at the end of the lin you can use that as a guideline. 
I used an agent still have read so that i am in control of my application process right thru out.

Hope this suffices, in case of any problems pls do let me know. will do my level best to help.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ani.pepe said:


> My case is that I am on a borderline case ie by 15 aug on my birthday my points change and I wanted my invite before this day. I ahve applied for ACT ss and submitted EOI too on the 8 jUly,


Hmm.. it is a dicey situation, suggest you call them up by 1st of august. alternatively you can write IELTS again and get an 8 band to compensate for the change in the points. that was my game plan as i was not sure if i will get a pre approval by June and if the skill is not nominated in the 13 - 14 list. 

Hope all works out well.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Well the ACT SS Nomination is pretty straight forward. and rthe documents that need to be scanned are mentioned when you enter each detail. would suggest that you go give it a try. You can create a a dummy Id and check, as if not uploaded in 14 days it lapses.
> 
> However certain things are mandatory before you upload your details. mentioning it here.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks a ton fr ur guidance and help. Plz confirm about the document youbused for work experience. Is it same to the doc used in skills assessment alongwith CV and referees.

Also i hv PM u my id. Plz check. 

Regards
Sharmaabhi


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a ton fr ur guidance and help. Plz confirm about the document youbused for work experience. Is it same to the doc used in skills assessment alongwith CV and referees.
> 
> ...


No used my salary slips and form 16 for the same.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> No used my salary slips and form 16 for the same.


Ok. That will be fine. 

I hv PM you my ID. Plz cnfrm. 

Regards
Sharmaabhi


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi I am also getting my verification done.. would be great if u could PM the letter to me as well...


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

I vl... as soon as i vl rcv.


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Do we also need the Ielts results to apply for verification


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

neha9867 said:


> Do we also need the Ielts results to apply for verification


Yes. As different categories have diffrent requirements you have to include ielts reports as a part of your ss


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Is this required when we send an e mail to ACT for clos end occupation


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

I meant closed occupation


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

neha9867 said:


> I meant closed occupation


Yes, IELTS is required as per their require score.

Check page 3 in the link below
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Some Info Needed*

Hi All

I am really intrested in getting PR for Australia & am looking for either Canberra or, Adelaide. I havent done anything yet except to research & read about the country & its people. 

Can you please suggest how long does the process take from the scratch. Also, if its advisable to go through an immigration consultant like Oplunetuz or, any other or, to apply all by myself. I was going through WWICS but read a lot of bad info about them so decided to back out.

Thanks in advance,
Ashish


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

My experience with WWICS has been horrible and I suggest you stay far far away from them. I am fighting to get refund from those idiots.

Agent or No Agent depends on how much and how well read and informed you can keep yourself. The forums like this has ALL required info and loads of helpful people.

Where you should land in AU will more or less be dependent on your skill and your IELTS score. Start with IELTS and preparing documents for skill assessment and go from there.

Good luck...



ashish1e834 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am really intrested in getting PR for Australia & am looking for either Canberra or, Adelaide. I havent done anything yet except to research & read about the country & its people.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

@ DesiTadka - Thanks for the revert bro. Can you please suggest regarding list of documents needed for skill assessment. Also, would you have any idea how long would it take assuming i score 7 & above in IELTS & have 65 points including IELTS. I plan to apply under visa subclass 190.

Also, does anyone here have a feedback for Opulentuz. I plan to take it forward with them but, just a bit skeptical.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

It depends on who is your assessing authority.

I say 3-4 months for skill assessment and 2 months for EOI+SS and 2-3 months for DIAC so I say anywhere from 8-12 months if all goes right...



ashish1e834 said:


> @ DesiTadka - Thanks for the revert bro. Can you please suggest regarding list of documents needed for skill assessment. Also, would you have any idea how long would it take assuming i score 7 & above in IELTS & have 65 points including IELTS. I plan to apply under visa subclass 190.
> 
> Also, does anyone here have a feedback for Opulentuz. I plan to take it forward with them but, just a bit skeptical.


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations, Oorvie and Deepuz! 
I too have applied for ACT. CO has been assigned today 23 Jul. but i am getting apprehensive after reading a couple of posts that states that job opportunities are limited in ACT. 

Questions to those who are in ACT: 
How is the Job market in ACT? 
Is it possible to get some casual/temp jobs to survive without having to live on savings?
Is it possible to apply for jobs from Bangalore before migrating? 
How did you make the decision regarding the place to live? 
How much money in INR (approx) do you need for surviving without a job for say 3 months? (family of 3)


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Deee said:


> Sure, Its Call Center Manager.
> What is ur skill set.


Hi Oorvie, thats the same skill set that i have applied for. Its good to know that the chances are good for people like me.  anyone else who applied for the same skill set and are in Canberra?


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi even I HV applied under that category how is the job market..I still HV to get the assessment done


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats on getting CO assigned. What was your application date for ACT SS?



tht said:


> Congratulations, Oorvie and Deepuz!
> I too have applied for ACT. CO has been assigned today 23 Jul. but i am getting apprehensive after reading a couple of posts that states that job opportunities are limited in ACT.
> 
> Questions to those who are in ACT:
> ...


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi tht,

Please read my answers in-line *bold* below.



tht said:


> Congratulations, Oorvie and Deepuz!
> I too have applied for ACT. CO has been assigned today 23 Jul. but i am getting apprehensive after reading a couple of posts that states that job opportunities are limited in ACT.
> 
> Questions to those who are in ACT:
> ...


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a ton fr ur guidance and help. Plz confirm about the document youbused for work experience. Is it same to the doc used in skills assessment alongwith CV and referees.
> 
> ...


Hi Argetlam0102,

Have u rcvd my ID on PM??

Regards
Sharmaabhi


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Hi Sharma.

Its more than enough. about the format, its at a later stage when you submit. PM me your mail address, i can send a format


Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Argetlam / Aravindhmohan,
> 
> I have applied for skills assessment and now want to prepare for ACT SS.
> 
> ...


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Guys
Update just spoke to some one in ACT. 17th June and 18th are going on. so give 6 weeks from your date of application maximum for result. minimum 5 weeks considering their back log and the huge number of submissions applied during last one week due to job list change


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> Hi Sharma.
> 
> Its more than enough. about the format, its at a later stage when you submit. PM me your mail address, i can send a format


Hi,

I hv PM u my ID. 

Thanks

Sharmaabhi


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

sent


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Qui k questio*



aravindhmohan said:


> Guys
> Update just spoke to some one in ACT. 17th June and 18th are going on. so give 6 weeks from your date of application maximum for result. minimum 5 weeks considering their back log and the huge number of submissions applied during last one week due to job list change


Hey aravind just to clarify. 17th and 18th june applications are getting their CO appointed and we can expect to get CO assigned within 6 weeks from the date of visa application? Is this what u meant.
Thank you


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

thats right Manan. yes for CO to be appointed. once they are appointed, it would be 2 - 3 days or same day..


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Hey*

Hey arvind.
I am applying on 225412 ie pharmaceutical and medical dev8ce sales rep. I submitted the applicatio on 21st june. Got acknowledgement on 23rd. And will submit pcc and medical once i hearfrom CO.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Hi Manan. if Co was assigned, keep checking your emails. you might the decision emailed asap. 
i am assuming is the ACT Sponsorship you are talking about. 
Once you get confirmation, you will get invite in your EOI Id. there you need to pay fees and then upload docs. Sooner is better for meds and PCC since if all is ok, CO will approve visa in a day or two amx


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey arvind.
i am waiting for the CO getting appointed to my case i have sent my visa application on 21st june already. And yes i have SS of ACT. My agent recommended me to do the Pcc and medical once we hear from the CO.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i would prefer u do it asap since it would be easier. if not wait for CO, once your CO Requests you will have 28 days for submitting. In India, BLR, it takes 15 days for appointment alone


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

hey manan
do ur PCC simultaeously....passport office gives appointment only after 2 weeks....even i have applied for ACT SS and 8th August PCC appointment.


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

hey manan
where r u from n what is ur profile for ACTSS


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Need a quick advice, can we apply for software tester for ACT.... i could find the below doc and it says under software tester status as 'limited'

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...cuments/act-occupation-list-2012-13-july1.pdf.

Is there any different process for state sponsor in ACT, this question is specific to those who have applied for ACT SS under software tester category

Limited
261314
Software Tester

Regards
Kumar


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

you need get a positive assesment and then IELTS and then write to ACT asking for extra approval. it takes a month or two for approval and they will do it if they feel you are needed.
But personally, wait till Aug since the new list is coming out and it might help u


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

kumarnar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need a quick advice, can we apply for software tester for ACT.... i could find the below doc and it says under software tester status as 'limited'
> 
> ...


You can apply for ACT SS, but before that you have to get verification done from ACT. If positively verified by ACT, then you can apply for ACT SS.
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> you need get a positive assesment and then IELTS and then write to ACT asking for extra approval. it takes a month or two for approval and they will do it if they feel you are needed.
> But personally, wait till Aug since the new list is coming out and it might help u


Hi,

My ACS & IELTS is already done.....do i need to apply on ACT website to get nomnation or do i need to follow a different route.........:focus:


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Email them at [email protected] http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> Email them at [email protected] http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf


Do i need to pay any fees for ACT SS.......i can read the stuff and get this info... but since we have some experts here so would like to have an update on the same.....

Thanks a billion for keeping the latest info and sharing the critical visa info...:clap2:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

kumarnar said:


> Do i need to pay any fees for ACT SS.......i can read the stuff and get this info... but since we have some experts here so would like to have an update on the same.....
> 
> Thanks a billion for keeping the latest info and sharing the critical visa info...:clap2:


ACT SS fees AUS $300


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> Congrats on getting CO assigned. What was your application date for ACT SS?


Hi, I will update my timeline to my signature soon. For now, please see below. 

EOI Ldgd-16/04/13|ACT Apld - 26/04/13|ACT CO - 23/05/13|ACT +ve-27/05/13|EOI Aprd-28/05/13

p.s. I am working through an Agent and she has been very helpful so far.


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

amittal said:


> Hi tht,
> 
> Please read my answers in-line *bold* below.


Thanks amittal, reading your response below, its seems a little daunting. Can i PM you?


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Mroks said:


> ACT SS fees AUS $300


Thanks for the update Morks.....
Between is there any pdf file or info from wherein i can get the step by step process ......

Also, as suggested by other member should i wait till ausugust when the new list would be published.....?

Since software tester is limited in ACT... i need to take a calculated risk....

Will the fees be refunded in case the SS is not granted or if i have to put it correctly is the fees for ACT assesment or ACT SS.........?

Sorry to post a long questionaires...... but since iam ... hence


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> i would prefer u do it asap since it would be easier. if not wait for CO, once your CO Requests you will have 28 days for submitting. In India, BLR, it takes 15 days for appointment alone


All, I agree, i applied for PCC a week ago, and i got the appt date as 19 Aug. My CO got assigned yesterday 23 July and she has given me 28 days to reply with all the required documents. 
I checked with PSK and the Good news though is that, (dont know about other states) but for Bangalore, we dont need to get an appointment for PCC. So, i am planning on getting it done sometime this week for my family.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

kumarnar said:


> Thanks for the update Morks.....
> Between is there any pdf file or info from wherein i can get the step by step process ......
> *Check page 3 for HOW TO SEEK VERIFICATION OF YOUR LIMITEDOR CLOSED OCCUPATION
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf*
> ...


ABove reply in *bold*


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Seniors please can you advice what documents can the case officer ask for before they give the state sponsorship.. like i read somewhere job adverts approx 6 pertaining to your job code??? Please advice ... if they could ask for any thing more..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Ani.pepe said:


> Seniors please can you advice what documents can the case officer ask for before they give the state sponsorship.. like i read somewhere job adverts approx 6 pertaining to your job code??? Please advice ... if they could ask for any thing more..


Seems that's the only thing they ask in spite of providing it during filing ACT SS.
When you have filed for ACT SS and under which occupation, if you don't mind?


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Seems that's the only thing they ask in spite of providing it during filing ACT SS.
> When you have filed for ACT SS and under which occupation, if you don't mind?


Thanks Mroks
I had applied on 8 july recd ack on 10 july and my job code is 132111.


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi tht,

When have you applied for Visa.


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi tht,
> 
> When have you applied for Visa.


I lodged 190 on 21 June.


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

vikasmart said:


> hey manan
> where r u from n what is ur profile for ACTSS


I am from gujarat. And i have applied under 225412. Pharma and medical sales representative


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

tht said:


> Hi, I will update my timeline to my signature soon. For now, please see below.
> 
> EOI Ldgd-16/04/13|ACT Apld - 26/04/13|ACT CO - 23/05/13|ACT +ve-27/05/13|EOI Aprd-28/05/13
> 
> p.s. I am working through an Agent and she has been very helpful so far.



Hey
Can you please provide the name for your agent. I am in Delhi, it will be great if they have anything set up here.
Thanks


----------



## adameve (May 27, 2013)

Hi, I have lodged ACT SS on 17th June.Got CO today.


----------



## adameve (May 27, 2013)

anyone from 14 june to 20 june ACT SS date?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

adameve said:


> anyone from 14 june to 20 june ACT SS date?


yes i applied for act sss on 20 june nut didnt received any ack till date maybe will receive it in august when new list will be out


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

adameve said:


> Hi, I have lodged ACT SS on 17th June.Got CO today.


Has the co asked you anything yet? Or you just a generic email.


----------



## adameve (May 27, 2013)

no its just information..nothing asked.when can i expect approval?


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

adameve said:


> no its just information..nothing asked.when can i expect approval?


Should be a couple of days now at the most. Pls do keep us posted..


----------



## adameve (May 27, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Has the co asked you anything yet? Or you just a generic email.





ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> yes i applied for act sss on 20 june nut didnt received any ack till date maybe will receive it in august when new list will be out


ankita have u get ur pre approval.i m also same code nd profession as u.


----------



## adameve (May 27, 2013)

thanks argetlam.will keep posted.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Hi,

I am gvng a trial shot for ACT SS application after filling a rough EOI. I am cnfsd in following pionts:

(A) Supporting Documents (Docs to be uploaded in end)

1. Evidence of recent work exp.:-

Shld we make a single file of Form16 + Pay Slip + Statuatory Declaration ??

2. DIAC TRN for DIAC skill select EOI:

Which file is it??

Thanks & Regards
Sharmaabhi


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Anyone applied and got acknowledgement and CO Assigned between Jun 17 - June 24. 
Please confirm


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> Anyone applied and got acknowledgement and CO Assigned between Jun 17 - June 24.
> Please confirm


Not yet still waiting


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

I lodged an application on 18 Jun 2013, got an email of payment confirmation on 20 Jun..till now haven't been assigned a CO??

Is anybody else who applied on 18-20th?

Are they going to calculate working days from payment date or file lodged date??


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

tht said:


> All, I agree, i applied for PCC a week ago, and i got the appt date as 19 Aug. My CO got assigned yesterday 23 July and she has given me 28 days to reply with all the required documents.
> I checked with PSK and the Good news though is that, (dont know about other states) but for Bangalore, we dont need to get an appointment for PCC. So, i am planning on getting it done sometime this week for my family.


I lodged on 18 Jun and haven't received any response...How come you got CO assigned even though you lodged on 21 Jun??


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

tht is talking to CO for DIAC not ACT.
18th and 19th Expect CO assign tomorrow mostly


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh what basis you are predicting this?



aravindhmohan said:


> tht is talking to CO for DIAC not ACT.
> 18th and 19th Expect CO assign tomorrow mostly


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

aravindhmohan said:


> tht is talking to CO for DIAC not ACT.
> 18th and 19th Expect CO assign tomorrow mostly


Thanks Aravindh!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

no prediction. calling them daily to know progress


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Aravind,

Whom you are calling daily to get the progress.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

ACT Migration Team


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

YEs you are true. One of my friend applied on 14th , Got his CO allocated on 22nd july.


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> ACT Migration Team


I havent seen any one calling ACT daily and getting daily updates.. also I dont think they will give u update every day..


----------



## adameve (May 27, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> Anyone applied and got acknowledgement and CO Assigned between Jun 17 - June 24.
> Please confirm


yeah,i applied for act ss on 17 June.co assigned 24 July


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

bhanu. i am sorry to say but i dont have to prove anything here to anyone. check my updates and it will match everyone. i thought this forum is to share updates. if you dont feel so, you may unsubscribe from this thread.


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello eveyone!I am new here n already got vetassess positive.Need some info ...Do we need to submit coloured svanned copies or notarized copies which we sent to vetassess????Thanks in advance


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

aravindhmohan said:


> bhanu. i am sorry to say but i dont have to prove anything here to anyone. check my updates and it will match everyone. i thought this forum is to share updates. if you dont feel so, you may unsubscribe from this thread.


Don't bother about others..and you don't have to provide explanation to anyone..all others want is to discourage someone who is actually taking the pain and providing some valuable insight..keep it up!

I appreciate your efforts and time..


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

sendshaz said:


> Hello eveyone!I am new here n already got vetassess positive.Need some info ...Do we need to submit coloured svanned copies or notarized copies which we sent to vetassess????Thanks in advance


colored scanned copies would be fine..


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

adameve said:


> yeah,i applied for act ss on 17 June.co assigned 24 July


Is 17th Jun, the date you lodged your application or the date ACT accepted your payment?


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

adameve said:


> yeah,i applied for act ss on 17 June.co assigned 24 July


Anybody with june 3rd week act ss application whose ss has been apporved? Are we seeing any rejections ? Pls let me know.


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

yes are there any rejections at the state sponsorship...?? has anyone seen a ACT SS rejection !!!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

argetlam0102 said:


> Anybody with june 3rd week act ss application whose ss has been apporved? Are we seeing any rejections ? Pls let me know.


There is a document 'Nomination Obligation Declaration' which need to be submitted for ACT SS.
My question is who can be the witness for it. There is requirement of witness sign on the said document.
I have attached the document for your reference.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mroks said:


> There is a document 'Nomination Obligation Declaration' which need to be submitted for ACT SS.
> My question is who can be the witness for it. There is requirement of witness sign on the said document.
> I have attached the document for your reference.


 Got it notarized like my financial decl.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

argetlam0102 said:


> Got it notarized like my financial decl.


Thanks for the quick reply.
Has CO been assigned to your ACT SS application, if yes then any additional document requirement from ACT like job advertisements.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mroks said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> Has CO been assigned to your ACT SS application, if yes then any additional document requirement from ACT like job advertisements.


no CO assigned as yet. Since i am from a limited occupation has got my jobs verified earlier ( which itself was a tough Job), Really hope i dont have to do it again.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

This is news to me. is it so?


Mroks said:


> There is a document 'Nomination Obligation Declaration' which need to be submitted for ACT SS.
> My question is who can be the witness for it. There is requirement of witness sign on the said document.
> I have attached the document for your reference.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

aravindhmohan said:


> This is news to me. is it so?


This document is for applicants who are using agents, else not required and will be taken care by online application. If with out agent, you acknowledge and 
accept ACT nomination obligations while completing the online application.
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

yes its without out agent. 
Spoke to them today again just now
Still Processing 18th June. Expect delay since it seems there is a huge file up of Applications submitted since it is in the last 2 weeks of list change


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

aravindhmohan said:


> yes its without out agent.
> Spoke to them today again just now
> Still Processing 18th June. Expect delay since it seems there is a huge file up of Applications submitted since it is in the last 2 weeks of list change


Thanks for the info.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i thought we will get exactly in 30 days. looks like i need to wait till Aug 10


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey arvind when can we expect the co for 23rd june application any ideas?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

4 days before me. Keep it Ag 3 - 7


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

thanks...


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

aravindhmohan said:


> yes its without out agent.
> Spoke to them today again just now
> Still Processing 18th June. Expect delay since it seems there is a huge file up of Applications submitted since it is in the last 2 weeks of list change


I am 18th jun but haven't been allotted a CO yet, it's past 5 pm in Canberra guess would have to wait till Monday now!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Yes i guess so. the volumes are too huge considering june as the last month before changes


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

But if 17th Jun had been allotted a CO on 22 Jul, I must have received an email today..may b backlog is pretty huge then, hope for the best..good luck everyone.


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

The ACT SS team take approx 30 to 45 days to assign a CO. Once that is done, and if they have all the required documents, it would take another week or so, to get the invite and the SS. Dont worry, just hang in there and you will get a response soon. i know waiting and "not knowing" is the hard part.


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

manan_1986 said:


> I am from gujarat. And i have applied under 225412. Pharma and medical sales representative


hey manan

even i am gujarati based in mumbai. ACT application is in my wife's name and for legal executive.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

looking at all post i think i will have to wait pretty long.....huh
ACT SS applied on 13.07.


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

by the way ..any chances of rejection..anyone has received rejection for state sponsorship


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

yes between 20 - 27 Aug. 

until today only 18th June is getting processed. So give it minimum 20 - 30 days


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i tried my best to find but unable to find any post with rejection


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

thatz too much to wait


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

i doubt that they approve all the applications they receive


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

we all are in same boat.. 30 days exactly over for me. applied on 27th June.
Even 18th June, few people are yet to get invite. 
Its the day they acknowledge payment


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

HI All,

Need a quick advice from experts...

Just read the below text from 

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...cuments/act-occupation-list-2012-13-july1.pdf

'ACT nomination is exclusive to the ACT and is NOT transferable to any other state or territory in Australia'

Does this mean that we can't work anywhere in aus ... is it for 2 years or permanently whilst we get citizenship....?

Iam planning to apply under "software tester"............

Regards
Kumar


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

kumarnar said:


> HI All,
> 
> Need a quick advice from experts...
> 
> ...


For first 2 yrs you have to stay and work in ACT. After that you are free to move to any part of Oz.

ACT can legally allow to leave the state with in first 2 yrs, provided you give genuine justifiable reasons.

This is common obligation by all the sponsoring states.


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> bhanu. i am sorry to say but i dont have to prove anything here to anyone. check my updates and it will match everyone. i thought this forum is to share updates. if you dont feel so, you may unsubscribe from this thread.





vikasmart said:


> looking at all post i think i will have to wait pretty long.....huh
> ACT SS applied on 13.07.


yes, around 30 to 45 days.


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Guys you need to consider they have clearly mentioned, applications will take 30 *working days* that is excluding holidays..

Aravindh can you confirm whether ACT work on Saturdays?


----------



## Ajithkumarm (Jun 28, 2013)

Deepuz, Pls let me know what your current status in Canberra is like .. ?

Regards,
Ajith


----------



## Ajithkumarm (Jun 28, 2013)

*Reg Current Status!*



deepuz said:


> yep, when I met her she told me over a certain period if you unable to land in a job...then they will allow to move but she didn't tell any specific timeframe... she told its depends from case to case...



Deepuz, Pls let me know what your current status in Canberra is like .. ?

Regards,
Ajith


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> bhanu. i am sorry to say but i dont have to prove anything here to anyone. check my updates and it will match everyone. i thought this forum is to share updates. if you dont feel so, you may unsubscribe from this thread.


I m not challenging u at all.. but was wondering that this type of news is quite new.. havent read before..

U took ut wrong way dude.. chill out and all the best


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello seniors!
Need your precious advice...
1) My sister got positive VETASSESS for Industrial pharmacist.She has55 points now(including sponsorship),but will complete5years of experience on 4th AUGUST and get 60 points.Can she applyforACT SS on 30 or31 of july as the list is going to change on 1st Aug.Only ACT isnominating Industrial Pharmacist.Kindly help in taking decision...


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

sendshaz said:


> Hello seniors!
> Need your precious advice...
> 1) My sister got positive VETASSESS for Industrial pharmacist.She has55 points now(including sponsorship),but will complete5years of experience on 4th AUGUST and get 60 points.Can she applyforACT SS on 30 or31 of july as the list is going to change on 1st Aug.Only ACT isnominating Industrial Pharmacist.Kindly help in taking decision...


If you have IELTS ready, apply for the nomination before the list changes but do not lodge EOI in the skill select as your sis do not meet the employment criteria as yet and cannot claim points for that.

Generally, I believe Industrial pharmacist won't be taken out from the list, but make sure the your sister's Experience is not in any of the following in heavy industry, manufacturing, production, international airlines, mining; shipping, oil, head office banking and railways are not generally considered relevant industries.


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys

I have got a positive so how to apply for ACT EOI....links please


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Sapna said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have got a positive so how to apply for ACT EOI....links please


At least properly convey what exactly you are referring to?


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

I have 55 points so wanted to apply for an ACT EOI so what is the procedure ???

My occupation code is 139914


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Sapna said:


> I have 55 points so wanted to apply for an ACT EOI so what is the procedure ???
> 
> My occupation code is 139914


Quality Assurance Manager, occupation is still open.

Visit: 
ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

read the guidelines, and we'll take it from there, goodluck!


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

zeetheboss said:


> If you have IELTS ready, apply for the nomination before the list changes but do not lodge EOI in the skill select as your sis do not meet the employment criteria as yet and cannot claim points for that.
> 
> Generally, I believe Industrial pharmacist won't be taken out from the list, but make sure the your sister's Experience is not in any of the following in heavy industry, manufacturing, production, international airlines, mining; shipping, oil, head office banking and railways are not generally considered relevant industries.


Dear zeetheboss,
Thanks a lot for reply.Some more queries..In ACT form they ask for eoi details,then what do we need to write??Also she is struggling to find job links but unable to find.Pls help?Thanks in advance.


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

sendshaz said:


> Dear zeetheboss,
> Thanks a lot for reply.Some more queries..In ACT form they ask for eoi details,then what do we need to write??Also she is struggling to find job links but unable to find.Pls help?Thanks in advance.


You can leave it blank.

Keep looking till you get the suitable opportunities; make sure to copy the advert in word file (they will not accept screen shots or links).


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

sendshaz said:


> Hello seniors!
> Need your precious advice...
> 1) My sister got positive VETASSESS for Industrial pharmacist.She has55 points now(including sponsorship),but will complete5years of experience on 4th AUGUST and get 60 points.Can she applyforACT SS on 30 or31 of july as the list is going to change on 1st Aug.Only ACT isnominating Industrial Pharmacist.Kindly help in taking decision...


Thanks for prompt reply.When will we get acknowledgement after submitting SS application and when does the countdown begin????


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

You will receive notification in matter of minutes or hours after submitting the application once the payment ($300) goes through. After few days you will get formal notification via email and it will have a date... the countdown begins from that date.



sendshaz said:


> Thanks for prompt reply.When will we get acknowledgement after submitting SS application and when does the countdown begin????


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for reply-zeetheboss n desi tadka


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

DesiTadka said:


> You will receive notification in matter of minutes or hours after submitting the application once the payment ($300) goes through. After few days you will get formal notification via email and it will have a date... the countdown begins from that date.


Hi DesiTadka,

Can you please elaborate your statement *'After few days you will get formal notification via email and it will have a date... the countdown begins from that date.'* Could not understand.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't think I can elaborate more... It's simple... You submit ACT SS and you get an email from migration services stating your application and payment has been received and the letter/email has a date....




Mroks said:


> Hi DesiTadka,
> 
> Can you please elaborate your statement *'After few days you will get formal notification via email and it will have a date... the countdown begins from that date.'* Could not understand.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

DesiTadka said:


> I don't think I can elaborate more... It's simple... You submit ACT SS and you get an email from migration services stating your application and payment has been received and the letter/email has a date....


Thanks for the reply. Tentatively how long does it take to get the mail from ACT regarding receiving of application and payment by them?


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Thanks for the reply. Tentatively how long does it take to get the mail from ACT regarding receiving of application and payment by them?


Don't worry about these things, once you submit your application it takes 30 working days for ACT to process your application, from the time they approve your payment.

That's all, there is to it. Hope you can move forward now.


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Thanks for the reply. Tentatively how long does it take to get the mail from ACT regarding receiving of application and payment by them?


I got very next date, acknowledging the payments and it also have number..
My consultant have it..


----------



## adameve (May 27, 2013)

zeetheboss said:


> Is 17th Jun, the date you lodged your application or the date ACT accepted your payment?


Its both- thats what I have seen at agent mail.


----------



## adameve (May 27, 2013)

zeetheboss said:


> Guys you need to consider they have clearly mentioned, applications will take 30 *working days* that is excluding holidays..
> 
> Aravindh can you confirm whether ACT work on Saturdays?


What i have seen in earlier posts,sat-sun is off.They take 30 working days-exc sat sun and public holidays.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Guys they earlier used to give it in less than 30 days. assuming the queue is high now, it takes 30 calendar days , 40 days before we get the result


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Any ACT SS received today? i think those who applied by 17 - 24th should start seeing their SS allocations this week.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Jun 19 is getting processed. So lets waiting for next week for mine. 
Argetlam you should get it next day of me
all the best


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

hey arvind,
I just had a quick question for you, i applied on 23rd and i received confirmation on 27th June so should i consider 5 to 6 weeks from the date of confirmation???


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

From date of confirmation Bro
If you need further help, call ACT in 0061132281
And ask for Skilled Migration.
Either PAT or Michelle should help you


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello All,

I just completed submitting EOI and ACT SS for ICT BA role.

Based on timelines specified by members, seems like I need to wait for 40 days


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Yes NBR. Give it 40 - 45 days. today is 33rd day for me and i need to wait minimum till next monday.


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you aravindhmohan for a prompt response, Yes I concur with you and the wait starts.


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi all

Any idea if 149211 would open again in august or is there any other state sponsoring this occupation


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

neha9867 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Any idea if 149211 would open again in august or is there any other state sponsoring this occupation


You can take verification for closed/limited occupations on ACT. Once positively verified by ACT, can apply for ACT SS.


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes but I have just appeared for Ielts ....and would HV to wait for the result if Ielts....and also one of the forum members advised that it's usually difficult to get a positive assessment for a closed occupation


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Closed is very difficult. Limited is possible. 
it might open depending on the labor market opinion. everyone of us is expecting it to open or some other state to sponsor us


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

I read somewhere with the new rules we might be able to apply for wa any idea abt nz immigration


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

what new rules are you talking about? Links please. 
NZ - i dont think so


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

http://www.registeredmigrationagent.com/node/5


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

This is not on the Australian website...but on one of the registered mara websites


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

oh ok. lets try and see


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Thats an Old post 2010, for example office manager was removed from SOL itself in 2011. wa will release the list on oct1st 2013.


----------



## lloydcastillo (Jun 23, 2013)

Me and my wife will be moving to canberra this feb 2014 (we were granted subclass 190 visa) just today! 

Anyone who is willing to help us look for a cheap yet safe accomodation? 

Thanks

Lloyd


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

lloydcastillo said:


> Me and my wife will be moving to canberra this feb 2014 (we were granted subclass 190 visa) just today!
> 
> Anyone who is willing to help us look for a cheap yet safe accomodation?
> 
> ...


Just a suggestion:

Canberra Region, ACT | Flatshare & Houseshare | Gumtree Australia Free Local Classifieds


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

hey m also awaiting Visa for ACT and would move in same time. lets patch up soon


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

hi, any suggestions for chooosing a city for marketing specialist...seems ACT has reached its ceiling for now.wonder when the new list would be out..any other city option advice, would be great help


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Ah... You all coming to Canberra? I reckon choose your state wisely...


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

Please dont choose ACT If you are not a Nurse(that too RN). Job market is pretty bad here. Most of the jobs are in govt sector and citizenship is mandatory to land in to those. I dont recommend other professionals to choose ACT. If you are really lucky u can grab a job in housekeeping here that too with high recommendations. If possible choose Vic,Nsw or SA.

And another bad thing is public transports are quite less here and expensive here. You need to have a vehicle otherwise you will be in soup here. Moreover, canberra is costly compared to all other cities like sydney or melb.


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

Applied for ACT SS on 18th June; Payment Confirmation on 20th June; CO allotted 30-07-2013.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

HannahSibson said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please dont choose ACT If you are not a Nurse(that too RN). Job market is pretty bad here. Most of the jobs are in govt sector and citizenship is mandatory to land in to those. I dont recommend other professionals to choose ACT. If you are really lucky u can grab a job in housekeeping here that too with high recommendations. If possible choose Vic,Nsw or SA.
> 
> And another bad thing is public transports are quite less here and expensive here. You need to have a vehicle otherwise you will be in soup here. Moreover, canberra is costly compared to all other cities like sydney or melb.


Rightly said Hannah.. 
First thing I had to buy here was a car to move around..
Everything is expensive here when compared to Sydney and Melbourne..groceries, petrol, rent, haircut, clothing, eating out, everything ...,

After all there are no jobs here for permanent residents...all you can get is some part time retail or housekeeping jobs...that too not easy to get...


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

deepuz said:


> Rightly said Hannah..
> First thing I had to buy here was a car to move around..
> Everything is expensive here when compared to Sydney and Melbourne..groceries, petrol, rent, haircut, clothing, eating out, everything ...,
> 
> After all there are no jobs here for permanent residents...all you can get is some part time retail or housekeeping jobs...that too not easy to get...


Thats perfectly right. By the way how long hav u been here? I m here frm past 3 weeks. I came here since my relatives are here n i can look for jobs staying with the. Where u staying here. I do stay in phillip.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

guys
we are choosing ACT by choice. but its by compulsion. thats the only route available


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Deepuz / Hannah, Which is the best place to live in ACT for a family? what kind of accomodation (rates) should people look at /location till they find a job?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

HannahSibson said:


> Thats perfectly right. By the way how long hav u been here? I m here frm past 3 weeks. I came here since my relatives are here n i can look for jobs staying with the. Where u staying here. I do stay in phillip.


I'm here from past 7 weeks..I'm living in Pearce ..very close to Phillip..


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

deepuz said:


> I'm here from past 7 weeks..I'm living in Pearce ..very close to Phillip..


Ohh yeah i know. U with family here? How r u staying?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

aravindhmohan said:


> guys
> we are choosing ACT by choice. but its by compulsion. thats the only route available


I know it was the same case with me too.. Now it's all about fighting it out...


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

aravindhmohan said:


> guys
> we are choosing ACT by choice. but its by compulsion. thats the only route available


Absolutely right, Given an option will always prefer Syd or mel, but SS rules mandate us to come to Canberra for 2 yrs and we have no option but to grin and bear it.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

HannahSibson said:


> Ohh yeah i know. U with family here? How r u staying?


I'm in a shared accommodation ...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Ani.pepe said:


> Deepuz / Hannah, Which is the best place to live in ACT for a family? what kind of accomodation (rates) should people look at /location till they find a job?


All the suburbs are good...it will not take more than 20 mins drive from any suburbs to city..
Are you moving with family?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

I heard after 3 months or so, you can request ACT Migration to give an exception for you .. is it true?


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

deepuz said:


> All the suburbs are good...it will not take more than 20 mins drive from any suburbs to city..
> Are you moving with family?


Yes My wife and 4 yr old daughter


----------



## lloydcastillo (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh my! What months are peak season to apply for jobs?


----------



## lloydcastillo (Jun 23, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> hey m also awaiting Visa for ACT and would move in same time. lets patch up soon


Sure. Send me a pm


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Guys, 
I was allotted a Case Officer yesterday (30-Jul), it seem that they are considering the payment confirmation email date as the date an application is lodged, which was 20-Jun for me.

Any idea how long will it take for CO to decide?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

zeetheboss said:


> Guys,
> I was allotted a Case Officer yesterday (30-Jul), it seem that they are considering the payment confirmation email date as the date an application is lodged, which was 20-Jun for me.
> 
> Any idea how long will it take for CO to decide?


1 week


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

deepuz said:


> 1 week


Why is it so long, I expected it to be only 3 days max; so now it means that I'll have to wait till 6th Aug?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

wait is worth bro


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

haha..your'e right, just got little restless. Thanks.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

zeetheboss said:


> haha..your'e right, just got little restless. Thanks.


Whats your skill code. Pls update your timelines as well. it will be very helpful to others.


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Can anybody tell whether we can apply ACT and SOUTH AUSTRALIA sponsorship at the same time???


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

sendshaz said:


> Can anybody tell whether we can apply ACT and SOUTH AUSTRALIA sponsorship at the same time???


No act clearly states that you cant apply to 2 states at the same time.


----------



## adameve (May 27, 2013)

hi everyone.with God grace,got my act ss approval today
.thanks to everyone here for keeping me motivated.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

All the best adameve. when was CO assigned for you


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

adameve said:


> hi everyone.with God grace,got my act ss approval today
> .thanks to everyone here for keeping me motivated.



CONGRTUALTIONS!! You are nearly 80% there.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

adameve said:


> hi everyone.with God grace,got my act ss approval today
> .thanks to everyone here for keeping me motivated.


Congrats.
Can I know your time lines
ACT SS Submission date?
ACT SS acknowledgement date?
CO allotted date?
ACT SS Approval Date?
Occupation code?


----------



## adameve (May 27, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> All the best adameve. when was CO assigned for you


thanks aravind.co assigned on 24 july


----------



## adameve (May 27, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Congrats.
> Can I know your time lines
> ACT SS Submission date?17 june
> ACT SS acknowledgement date?17 june
> ...


222311 financial investment advisor


----------



## adameve (May 27, 2013)

thanks tht


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

adameve said:


> thanks tht


Congrats..Adameve


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

All the Best Zee the Boss. My D day for CO assignment is Aug 5


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

Mine too....


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks man, Hope we all get through this successfully...


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Just wondering  what's the next step after this??

I would need PCC, Meds and attested copies of all documents..and $3060


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

adameve said:


> 222311 financial investment advisor


Was your case officer "Patricia Dunne" ?


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

zeetheboss said:


> Just wondering  what's the next step after this??
> 
> I would need PCC, Meds and attested copies of all documents..and $3060


Yup. Apply for PCC and Meds ASAP. PCC could be a tedious task. I also have a query here fellow mates. The CO for DIAC process is allotted approx 1 month after application. Is the date of application the date on which we have submitted the fee of $3060? Even if we havnt uploaded the PCC and Meds??


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> All the best adameve. when was CO assigned for you


Hey Arvind,
Any latest news on the CO allotment?? Did u get a chance to call them today?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

still on 20th June only.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

zeetheboss said:


> Guys,
> I was allotted a Case Officer yesterday (30-Jul), it seem that they are considering the payment confirmation email date as the date an application is lodged, which was 20-Jun for me.
> 
> Any idea how long will it take for CO to decide?


Do we get a mail when the CO is allocated ? and just for my know how the CO is getting allocated for SS ?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Yes, we all will get an email once a CO is assigned


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

adameve said:


> 222311 financial investment advisor


Thanks for sharing the time lines.


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

The 2013-14 ACT Occupation List will be published in August 2013......hope the list has 225113


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

If I have filed the ss however the occupation is removed from the new list will it have any problem for me ?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

before removal if you have applied, NP


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

I fail to understand y isnt anyone replying to my queries?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Yes thats right bro. its from date of payment


----------



## adameve (May 27, 2013)

zeetheboss said:


> Was your case officer "Patricia Dunne" ?


yes


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

As there was not an option to attach only one PDF in the application. I could not attach the previous work exp which had 3 years of work exp. However attached the recent 6 years exp in my current company.

However in the EOI i have claimed the full exp as validated in the ACS.

Can someone please tell me how can i share the rest 3 years work exp with ACT migration. I am worried they might reject my application as I did not submit the 3 years of work previous work exp.

Please guide.


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

noobrex said:


> As there was not an option to attach only one PDF in the application. I could not attach the previous work exp which had 3 years of work exp. However attached the recent 6 years exp in my current company.
> 
> However in the EOI i have claimed the full exp as validated in the ACS.
> 
> ...


Merge the PDF files together


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

zeetheboss said:


> Merge the PDF files together


Well I did try it then but the size was getting more than 5 mb.

However, the issue now is the application has been lodged and only one exp of 6 years has been submitted. What to do ? and how do submit rest 3 years of work exp ?


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't worry 6 years are just fine, you don't need to match your experience with EOI. All CO will check is whether you have sufficient experience to work in Canberra or not? and I believe 6 years are more than enough, worst case CO will ask you to submit 3 more years of experience other than that he/she will never reject your application on this basis. Hope this helps.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

zeetheboss said:


> Don't worry 6 years are just fine, you don't need to match your experience with EOI. All CO will check is whether you have sufficient experience to work in Canberra or not? and I believe 6 years are more than enough, worst case CO will ask you to submit 3 more years of experience other than that he/she will never reject your application on this basis. Hope this helps.


I am worried as right now for my occupation, ACT is the only option left for me and I never want to mess this one up. 

I hope everything goes fine and CO does check with me and looks at the ACS skill assessment which has the complete details of my work exp.


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Has the new list come


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

not yet neha. it doesnt happen tomorrow i guess. may be in a couple of weeks.


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh OK I that it would be on 1st itself


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

I just received this email "Confirmation of ACT nomination on SkillSelect" does this mean I'm nominated by ACT?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

you must have been assigned a Co. when did you apply for ACT


----------



## gul khan (Jun 29, 2013)

Please keep updated when the new list is on. I hope it brings good news for everyone!


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes... Congrats...



zeetheboss said:


> I just received this email "Confirmation of ACT nomination on SkillSelect" does this mean I'm nominated by ACT?


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

DesiTadka said:


> Yes... Congrats...


Thanks..yea I also received an email from Skillselect which clearly indicates approval on invitation to apply...i'm so exiting and tensed, what should I do now?

Please, help me when I access Skillselect there is an option to *apply for visa* should I click and start uploading docs or should I ensure I have all the docs before I proceed.

There is one more thing should I get Medical done or wait till CO tell me to do it?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

You have cleared 2 out of 3 stages and final is just a formality.
Go ahead and apply for Visa, pay fees , verify docs and then upload. 
Meds and PCC start the process now itself. it will result in quicker grant


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

You have cleared 2 out of 3 stages and final is just a formality.
Go ahead and apply for Visa, pay fees , verify docs and then upload. 
Meds and PCC start the process now itself. it will result in quicker grant


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

zeetheboss said:


> I just received this email "Confirmation of ACT nomination on SkillSelect" does this mean I'm nominated by ACT?


Congrats.
Can I know on which date was CO allotted to your SS application?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I know you are getting anxious to click apply but .. Take 2-3 days to prepare a few things like...
Have all the documents scanned and ready to upload.
Get PCC appointment using passport seva kendra online and start working on it.
You can either wait for CO to ask for Meds or schedule it and get it done. There is 99% chance that s/he will ask for it anyways.

You can start an application and keep saving it as you go forward and you will get to a point where you will have to do final submission and provide fee payment details. Do it carefully and do it smartly... Although its simple and just formality, be punctual.

Good luck and always feel free to PM if you have any specific question.

Don't forget to send a thank you email to ACT SS CO for approving your application.



zeetheboss said:


> Thanks..yea I also received an email from Skillselect which clearly indicates approval on invitation to apply...i'm so exiting and tensed, what should I do now?
> 
> Please, help me when I access Skillselect there is an option to *apply for visa* should I click and start uploading docs or should I ensure I have all the docs before I proceed.
> 
> There is one more thing should I get Medical done or wait till CO tell me to do it?


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Query regarding pcc????
We are living in Dubai from last 12 years.Do we need pcc from Dubai. as well as India?If yes then we need to go there and get it done personally or can do it from here (Dubai) itself.Thanks in advance.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

sendshaz said:


> Query regarding pcc????
> We are living in Dubai from last 12 years.Do we need pcc from Dubai. as well as India?If yes then we need to go there and get it done personally or can do it from here (Dubai) itself.Thanks in advance.


You need PCC from all countries you have lived more than 12 months. YOu can approach the Indian High Commission in Dubai who should be able to help you out. You do not need to travel to India to get your PCC done.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

zeetheboss said:


> I just received this email "Confirmation of ACT nomination on SkillSelect" does this mean I'm nominated by ACT?


Congrats...


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

argetlam0102 said:


> Congrats...


Thanks


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

DesiTadka said:


> I know you are getting anxious to click apply but .. Take 2-3 days to prepare a few things like...
> Have all the documents scanned and ready to upload.
> Get PCC appointment using passport seva kendra online and start working on it.
> You can either wait for CO to ask for Meds or schedule it and get it done. There is 99% chance that s/he will ask for it anyways.
> ...


Thanks alot, I guess I will use My health declaration (as its recently launched for applications after 30 Jun 2013) to submit my meds online prior to applying.
I am already in process of getting PCC from back home, but still need to process it from Saudi Arabia..I guess for that Australian embassy would have to issue a letter (based on CO request) which could only start once CO request it.

Thanks for your help, i will definitely keep you and others in the loop.


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Congrats.
> Can I know on which date was CO allotted to your SS application?


it was 30-July-2013


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

aravindhmohan said:


> You have cleared 2 out of 3 stages and final is just a formality.
> Go ahead and apply for Visa, pay fees , verify docs and then upload.
> Meds and PCC start the process now itself. it will result in quicker grant


Thanks Aravindh! you have been a great help..I hope you get through as well. Good Luck!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

lets hope and lets travel together if all goes well


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

zeetheboss said:


> it was 30-July-2013


Hey zeetheboss,
Just have a quick question for you. did u submit your PCC and medical in advance?? My agent tells me to wait till the CO asks for it...

Thank You


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

manan_1986 said:


> Hey zeetheboss,
> Just have a quick question for you. did u submit your PCC and medical in advance?? My agent tells me to wait till the CO asks for it...
> 
> Thank You


Actually, I have not yet applied to DIAC as yet, but am in the process of getting my Meds done and will submit it online.

If you don't mind, can you tell me how much your Agent charged you?


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

I dont remember the actual figure bt it was somewhere between Rs50k to 80k.


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> lets hope and lets travel together if all goes well


Hey aravind. Correct me if i am wrong. U r waiting for your CO appointment for DIAC right? I mean u r done with state sponsorship and visa fees payment of $3060? Because i am at that step at present.


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

manan_1986 said:


> Hey aravind. Correct me if i am wrong. U r waiting for your CO appointment for DIAC right? I mean u r done with state sponsorship and visa fees payment of $3060? Because i am at that step at present.


I think he is waiting for state sponsorship


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

Got ACT State Nomination today


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

namesunny said:


> Got ACT State Nomination today


Congrats both nameSunny and Zeetheboss..:clap2:
Expectation is building, hopefully I will get mine next week..

Filled on 27th June..

Cheers


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

namesunny said:


> Got ACT State Nomination today


Congrats.. last hurdle now..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice to hear that ACT SS works with in 1.5 months.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

congrats sunny
others i am also waiting for SS approval .me and bhanu filled in same day


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

21st June is getting processed. so on monday it must be 24. i guess i would get my turn (27 June) next friday or so


----------



## K6370 (Jul 31, 2013)

hi,
my code is 261111,which is getting ceiling soon.i applied ACT ss in 9th july, get the pay comfirmed email in 11th july. i am so worried that i can't get the nomination before my code get ceiling.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

K6370 said:


> hi,
> my code is 261111,which is getting ceiling soon.i applied ACT ss in 9th july, get the pay comfirmed email in 11th july. i am so worried that i can't get the nomination before my code get ceiling.



Nothing to worry.....if you have paid the visa fees means.... irrespective of the ceiling you would get the grant........since they can't cancel the visa based on the ceiling......if it goes this way... then hardly any bnody would apply..... since no one know when the celing would be met........


Regards
Kumar


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> congrats sunny
> others i am also waiting for SS approval .me and bhanu filled in same day


Hello guys just wanted to k ow if anyone can guide me with when can i expect to get the case officer appointed by DIAC. I did my applicatio on 27th june.2013. 
Tha k you


----------



## K6370 (Jul 31, 2013)

kumarnar said:


> Nothing to worry.....if you have paid the visa fees means.... irrespective of the ceiling you would get the grant........since they can't cancel the visa based on the ceiling......if it goes this way... then hardly any bnody would apply..... since no one know when the celing would be met........
> 
> 
> Regards
> Kumar


i didnt pay the visa fee. i applied the ACT SS, and pay the 300$. I thought that didnt mean i have gotten the invitation. i will receive an invitation just after i get approval of ACT state nomination...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

K6370 said:


> i didnt pay the visa fee. i applied the ACT SS, and pay the 300$. I thought that didnt mean i have gotten the invitation. i will receive an invitation just after i get approval of ACT state nomination...


If your SS is approved by ACT and ceiling is reached, you won't be able to get invitation from DIAC.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

K6370 said:


> hi,
> my code is 261111,which is getting ceiling soon.i applied ACT ss in 9th july, get the pay comfirmed email in 11th july. i am so worried that i can't get the nomination before my code get ceiling.


Sorry one thing is not clear from your post.. Do you mean you have applied for ACT SS and also paid fee for 190 visa after getting invite? or paid just for ACT SS but not invited to apply for visa so far?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

you have around 400 odd places remaining. if your SS is approved and if ceiling is not met, you will get invite. if not you wont. anything at all, nothing can be done now since 5th, monday is the next round. lets hope there are still positions for your job


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

Can anyone help me out with my query...


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

hi, manan. i also applied on 27th june. expect CO by next thursday or friday minimum if not following monday.


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey arvind thank you for your reply. So i guess we both are in the same boat. When did u get your State sponsorship? I got mine in May


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i am waiting for SS yes


----------



## K6370 (Jul 31, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> you have around 400 odd places remaining. if your SS is approved and if ceiling is not met, you will get invite. if not you wont. anything at all, nothing can be done now since 5th, monday is the next round. lets hope there are still positions for your job


thank you. i guess the result will turn out after next next round,so it is dangous.
only if the ceiling met in September.......


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

if u get invite in one week, i guess u have a chance.


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> i am waiting for SS yes


Oh k.i am done with state sponsorship. I am in the final step waiting for CO from DIAC.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

that is minimum 5 weeks waiting.all the best


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

I am still in the process of getting copies of my original docs certified/meds...
btw why they need copies certified, if we can easily upload original?

Could you let me know if we require anything else other than these that should be submitted to DIAC:

Passport/Birth certificate Certified copy
Bachelors degree/Transcript Certified copy
VETASSESS skill assessment (original scan or should I give certified copy for this as well?)
VETASSESS point test advice for qualification (which I have not received yet..is it necessary to provide this??)
Employment certificate Certified copies 
VETASSESS point test advice for employment (original scan or should I give certified copy for this as well?)
IELTS TRF Number
HAP ID (for medical; once I'm done with it)

If anything else left..guys please point out..many thanks


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

zeetheboss said:


> Actually, I have not yet applied to DIAC as yet, but am in the process of getting my Meds done and will submit it online.
> 
> If you don't mind, can you tell me how much your Agent charged you?


Finally got it..congrats n all the best for the last stage of a new journey!!!!


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanx a ton for the wishes guys.

I am thankful to u all for sharing ur stuff and guiding.

I wud like to share an experience wich i faced today.

I applied for PCC and got an appointment for today but they refused to process my case as my passport dint hav spouse name added to it. So thts like my process wud get delayed by atleast 2 weeks even if i apply thru tatkal scheme coz i ll have to get my Passport reissued.

If u are eligible for same kindly do the needful in tym.

My Invitation for 190 visa came with 4 mins of receiving of mail of state nomination


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello everyone!
Need you advice again.Is it nacessary for spouse to give ielts or can show10nth and12th certificates which clearly states that medium of instruction-ENGLISH ???


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Deee said:


> Sure, Its Call Center Manager.
> What is ur skill set.


Hi Dee


I would request you or, anyone else who has applied for subclass 190 under ANZSCO 149211 code to send me what they wrote in job duties. Though the job duties are here - https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/149211.php but I need help with respect to seeing how can it be portrayed. I am currently getting my paper work in order to apply for VETASSESS.

Also, I wont get a letter from my employer so, would just one letter from a senior colleague be sufficient.

Thanks


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Mention about customer and client manager as 80 % plus duties.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

namesunny said:


> Thanx a ton for the wishes guys.
> 
> I am thankful to u all for sharing ur stuff and guiding.
> 
> ...


Congrats and thanks for clearly mentioning the time lines in your signature.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sendshaz said:


> Hello everyone!
> Need you advice again.Is it nacessary for spouse to give ielts or can show10nth and12th certificates which clearly states that medium of instruction-ENGLISH ???


Take a letter from college / university mentioning the medium of language was English and the study period was of min 2 years.
If claiming partner 5 points then spouse has to get IELTS 6 band in each and skill assessment.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> Mention about customer and client manager as 80 % plus duties.


Thanks for the revert Arvind. Would you know if just a letter from senior colleague suffice as I wont get a letter from my company.

Also, would my company be contacted by VETASSES or, would it be the colleague whose reference I will be giving. 

Thank you


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

ashish1e834 said:


> Thanks for the revert Arvind. Would you know if just a letter from senior colleague suffice as I wont get a letter from my company.
> 
> Also, would my company be contacted by VETASSES or, would it be the colleague whose reference I will be giving.
> 
> Thank you


Hey Ashish,

Letter from colleague would do. Generally they dont call company / referral.

So just chill...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ashish1e834 said:


> Thanks for the revert Arvind. Would you know if just a letter from senior colleague suffice as I wont get a letter from my company.
> 
> Also, would my company be contacted by VETASSES or, would it be the colleague whose reference I will be giving.
> 
> Thank you


When you don't get letter on company letter head, you have to get Statutory Declaration (SD) signed by your senior or colleague. The SD has to be notorized . Verification is not carried out for skill assessment, but DIAC if required does carry out verification in various possible ways.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot Mroc & Oorve. Appreciate it.

Ashish


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Mroks said:


> When you don't get letter on company letter head, you have to get Statutory Declaration (SD) signed by your senior or colleague. The SD has to be notorized . Verification is not carried out for skill assessment, but DIAC if required does carry out verification in various possible ways.


Please note that VETASSESS does call employers / references occasionally. So be prepared and give heads up to your references and employers. Refer to VETASSESS thread for people whose employers have been called. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/138750-vetassess-skill-assessment-time.html


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Take a letter from college / university mentioning the medium of language was English and the study period was of min 2 years.
> If claiming partner 5 points then spouse has to get IELTS 6 band in each and skill assessment.


Thanks a lot....


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Do I need to attest pictures for DIAC? As we did for vetassess?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

what pictures are u talking about?


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

personal pictures


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Not required..



zeetheboss said:


> Do I need to attest pictures for DIAC? As we did for vetassess?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

u mean passport size pictures. No, Dont need to attest it bro


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Wish every one good luck.. week of lot of expectations and hope..

May we all sail through..


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

neha9867 said:


> Has the new list come


New message on the Canberra Site saying that the new SOL will be published on 31st August only.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

The 2013-14 ACT Occupation List will be published on 31 August 2013.

Yes thats right


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Any updates today regarding ACT SS processing date?



aravindhmohan said:


> The 2013-14 ACT Occupation List will be published on 31 August 2013.
> 
> Yes thats right


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

21 june / few 24 june


----------



## K6370 (Jul 31, 2013)

i received a emil form ACT.

Dear XXX

On the 09/07/2013, you lodged an application for ACT nomination. Your nominated occupation is ICT business analyst.

On 05 August 2013, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) announced that state and territory governments are not able to nominate any intending migrants from the following occupations for a points tested visa: 
· Chemical and Materials Engineers;
· ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
· Electronics Engineers:
· Telecommunications Engineering Professionals;
· Other Engineering Professional; and
· Software and Applications Programmers.

As a result of this announcement, the ACT is now NOT able to confirm nomination of this occupation on SkillSelect. DIAC will now issue invitations for these occupations on a pro rata basis for each twice monthly invitation round over the program year.

Please contact this office and advise whether you wish to continue with the application for ACT nomination, or would prefer to withdraw the application and seek a refund of the service fee.
Regards
Julianne
Julianne O'Brien |Client Manager


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

all the best.


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Guys plz help..do I need to certify the copy of skill assessment and point test advice before uploading it on skillselect or the *ORIGINAL* scanned copy will work.

Please, advice all those who have applied to DIAC and haven't faced any trouble in this regard. 

Will really appreciate your help.

The booklet 6 clearly states that do not upload original docs..only certified copies of orginal or this was *only* applicable to:

Degree/Transcript
Passport/Birth certificate
Employment references/payslips


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

zeetheboss said:


> Guys plz help..do I need to certify the copy of skill assessment and point test advice before uploading it on skillselect or the *ORIGINAL* scanned copy will work.
> 
> Please, advice all those who have applied to DIAC and haven't faced any trouble in this regard.
> 
> ...


Anybody mind shedding some light on this..? What abt tht, he hasn't shown himself on this forum lately


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

get it notarized . no big deal anyways


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

zeetheboss said:


> Anybody mind shedding some light on this..? What abt tht, he hasn't shown himself on this forum lately


upload the color scanned copies..i didnt face any issue..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi foks
My sister got invite today.She applied for sponsorship ACT on31st of july and EOI on 2nd August.Is this by mistake or without ACT sponsorship also we can apply???Pls help...


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

sendshaz said:


> Hi foks
> My sister got invite today.She applied for sponsorship ACT on31st of july and EOI on 2nd August.Is this by mistake or without ACT sponsorship also we can apply???Pls help...


What is the occupation code, is it part of the SOL, slhe should have been invited via 189 route...


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

snarayan said:


> What is the occupation code, is it part of the SOL, slhe should have been invited via 189 route...


Her occupation code is 251512-Industrial pharmacist .It is on csol list.She applied for ACT sponsorship going through 190 visa.What to do ???Has anyone in this forum came across the same situation???


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

sendshaz said:


> Her occupation code is 251512-Industrial pharmacist .It is on csol list.She applied for ACT sponsorship going through 190 visa.What to do ???Has anyone in this forum came across the same situation???


She must have been invited through ACT only since, 252512 is not on SOL list.


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

roninquick said:


> upload the color scanned copies..i didnt face any issue..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


Thanks, i'll do that. Can you also tell whether should I get payslips attested or not?


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

aravindhmohan said:


> get it notarized . no big deal anyways


Actually I'm in Saudi Arabia and there is no notorial service here hence, have to approach Australian embassy and they charge about $30 per page.


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

zeetheboss said:


> Thanks, i'll do that. Can you also tell whether should I get payslips attested or not?


i guess payslips must be having an official logo or some stamp..if yes then upload the scanned copies..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Just got this email from my agent.

On 05 August 2013, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) announced that state and territory governments are not able to nominate any intending migrants from the following occupations for a points tested visa:

• Chemical and Materials Engineers;

• ICT Business and Systems Analysts;

• Electronics Engineers:

• Telecommunications Engineering Professionals;

• Other Engineering Professional; and

• Software and Applications Programmers.



While it does not specifically mention mechanical engineers, I thought you should know about it. There is no reference to this anywhere on the DIAC site, no announcement from DIAC, and I’ve alerted both of our peak body associations for migration agents who are investigating today. The announcement originally came from the ACT state sponsorship office, which lends credibility to it. The concern if this email is accurate is that DIAC may have now started telling states they can no longer sponsor certain occupations midway through the program year (or at this point, at the very beginning of the program year). It would appear that DIAC accepted large numbers of candidates for these occupations into the subclass 189 independent skilled visa program rather than spacing those out over the year. Now that those occupations are becoming full at the 189 visa level, they seem to be forcing the states to stop sponsoring – that’s a linkage that we have not seen before, and is of concern for obvious reasons.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

its official. spoke to ACT today.
Also they are processing 26 June case


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

aravindhmohan said:


> its official. spoke to ACT today.
> Also they are processing 26 June case


Thats pretty fast considering that they were on 21st / 24th yesterday. That way they should finish june by end of this week.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

lets hope


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I think there must be hardly 5-10 applications (taking out the applications with flagged occupations) that they may have received in the tail end of June. If I can guess.. They will breeze through it today itself knowing the fact that they have already reviewed those docs for pre-approval... At least the applicants with 27-28 date should get CO assigned today.... God speed..


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

Pls I need to know when will 2013-2014 be announced for ACT as I need to apply for 225113 Marketing Specialist occupation.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Heba Elkordy said:


> Pls I need to know when will 2013-2014 be announced for ACT as I need to apply for 225113 Marketing Specialist occupation.


The 2013-14 ACT Occupation List will be published on 31 August 2013.
ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Heba Elkordy said:


> Pls I need to know when will 2013-2014 be announced for ACT as I need to apply for 225113 Marketing Specialist occupation.


The new list will be announced on the 31st of August.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Guys a small error. they are still processing 21/24. sorry for the news


----------



## vaibhavi (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm a maths and science teacher with about 10 years of teaching experience in India.
I'm looking forward to get assessed as a private tutor currently in the csol list with anzsco code 249299(private tutor and teachers nec). My concerns are that this skill is not well defined anywhere and I really don't know that whether my profile (maths and science) can be considered for a private tutor or not.

Thanks in advance
Vaibhavi


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

vaibhavi said:


> I'm a maths and science teacher with about 10 years of teaching experience in India.
> I'm looking forward to get assessed as a private tutor currently in the csol list with anzsco code 249299(private tutor and teachers nec). My concerns are that this skill is not well defined anywhere and I really don't know that whether my profile (maths and science) can be considered for a private tutor or not.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Vaibhavi


Dear Vaibhavi, 

Pls refer to the attached link. clearly shows the skill requirements. 

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Guys..I have lodged my application to DIAC today..wish me luck..

The CO Allotment time is apprx. 5 weeks..right? Any idea how long it take for CO to decide after 5 weeks?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

All the best bro.
I guess 6th week u should get it by default


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Haven't heard from anyone here that they got CO assigned for ACT SS or approval...any updates that you got recently ? My wife is also in the boat of 27th June... Even if it is 30 working days, they have surpasses that too...



aravindhmohan said:


> All the best bro.
> I guess 6th week u should get it by default


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

spoke to them 21 fully cleared. 24 june must be cleared today. 
27th mostly on monday / tuesday / if luck favors on friday noon.
lets hop


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Good luck Zee...



zeetheboss said:


> Guys..I have lodged my application to DIAC today..wish me luck..
> 
> The CO Allotment time is apprx. 5 weeks..right? Any idea how long it take for CO to decide after 5 weeks?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

30 working days come to an end this friday. so lets wait and see, monday or tuesday mostly


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Important DIAC Announcement

Published 5th August 2013

On 5 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) announced that state and territory governments (including the ACT) are not able to nominate any intending migrants for a points tested visa from the following occupations:


Chemical and Materials Engineers;
ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
Electronics Engineers;
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals;
Other Engineering Professional; and
Software and Applications Programmers.

DIAC has been receiving a high level of demand for these occupations. To address this, invitations for these occupations will now be issued by DIAC twice per month (pro rata) over the 2013-14 program year. These invitations will be only issued to applicants for the Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) visa which is not state or territory nominated.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Guys hold your breath. 26th June is on. 
correction its not submission date, its the date from when they gave an email confirmation about receiving the payment. if so, mine is 28th two days away from current date
Keep praying.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion but when you speak to them, the date they give such as 26th, is this the date they are assigning COs for or that't the date that cases are getting finalized...? or its one and the same thing? I am just assuming that they would assign CO in a day or two in advance.... 

My wife's submission date per the letter is 27th but haven't heard anything about CO assignment or anything.



aravindhmohan said:


> Guys hold your breath. 26th June is on.
> correction its not submission date, its the date from when they gave an email confirmation about receiving the payment. if so, mine is 28th two days away from current date
> Keep praying.


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> Sorry for the confusion but when you speak to them, the date they give such as 26th, is this the date they are assigning COs for or that't the date that cases are getting finalized...? or its one and the same thing? I am just assuming that they would assign CO in a day or two in advance....
> 
> My wife's submission date per the letter is 27th but haven't heard anything about CO assignment or anything.


I think it will be when you will get the finalization of the application otherwise they are way passing the deadline of 30 days..
All of us those who applied on 27/28 june will be meeting 30 working days by the end of this week and none of us have received any update on the CO allocation.

Or the other way could be it will happen same day..
It's just a guess..

Lets hope for the best!

cheers


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

its the date on which CO will be assigned and from there 2 0r 3 days. my assumption they are clearing 4 - 5 applications a day max
not morw


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

any further info on ICT Business Analysts from ACT ?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

no. wait till Aug 31 to see.

may be to my surprise, just to keep pace with DIAC, i wont be surprised if they remove ICT itself


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

I had a meeting with ACT migration services, I think they are going to remove ICT occupations from ss list itself....wait and watch...


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

than thats a big blow for people who were dependant on it.

how is your job searching going on?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

they are still at 24th.. and news is they wont new cases assigned to CO on fridays.
so they work 4 days a week processing cases


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Yesterday you said they are on 26th... Now they went backwords? They were on 24th on Monday too...that's snail pace...



aravindhmohan said:


> they are still at 24th.. and news is they wont new cases assigned to CO on fridays.
> so they work 4 days a week processing cases


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

typo bro. 26th only. they said 27 should come up on Monday or Tues. until 30 they might get it coming week hopefully


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

deepuz said:


> I had a meeting with ACT migration services, I think they are going to remove ICT occupations from ss list itself....wait and watch...


Hey Pardeep .. How ru doing buddy ? Long Time ! And yeah, to your surprise I havnt got a Visa yet .. hehehe !

Do you think, since Im from one of the Flagged categories (261314 Software Tester), my application is going to get affected too ? I have a Visa Officer now and am Done with my medicals on 11th June !!

So how ru treating the Capital City ? Finding it good enough aye ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ishaanchal said:


> Hey Pardeep .. How ru doing buddy ? Long Time ! And yeah, to your surprise I havnt got a Visa yet .. hehehe !
> 
> Do you think, since Im from one of the Flagged categories (261314 Software Tester), my application is going to get affected too ? I have a Visa Officer now and am Done with my medicals on 11th June !!
> 
> So how ru treating the Capital City ? Finding it good enough aye ?


Your agent is suppose to convey the communication between him and the CO to you.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Your agent is suppose to convey the communication between him and the CO to you.


My consultant is an A** with no Hole !! He's full of Sh** !!

out:


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Hey Pardeep .. How ru doing buddy ? Long Time ! And yeah, to your surprise I havnt got a Visa yet .. hehehe !
> 
> Do you think, since Im from one of the Flagged categories (261314 Software Tester), my application is going to get affected too ? I have a Visa Officer now and am Done with my medicals on 11th June !!
> 
> So how ru treating the Capital City ? Finding it good enough aye ?


Hi,

Your application will not get affected as you have State nomination.....
Also, the state nomination has been taken off from 5th of Aug only.....all state nominations received before this are in safe zone ........:laugh:


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

OZIND said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your application will not get affected as you have State nomination.....
> Also, the state nomination has been taken off from 5th of Aug only.....all state nominations received before this are in safe zone ........:laugh:


Aaahhh !! Sigh of relief !!


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

OZIND said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your application will not get affected as you have State nomination.....
> Also, the state nomination has been taken off from 5th of Aug only.....all state nominations received before this are in safe zone ........:laugh:


Can you please clarify what you mean by saying that all the state nominations has been taken off from 5th of August????


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

for few occupations, SS is stopped from Aug 5 ( or awaiting more clarity)

thank you


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

hi got my ielts results today ----L- 8, R -7.50,W=6.00 and s=7....AM i eligible or would hv to give it again


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

if u dont need points, then its fine


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

IS THERE any points calculator where i can check it completely and vetasses has just given me 1 year of experience whereas i have over 4 years of experience


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

you will have to post the results and give ur exp in detail for us to validate and give comments and our views


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

ok ...will do it in sometime...thank you for all the help..


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

neha9867 said:


> IS THERE any points calculator where i can check it completely and vetasses has just given me 1 year of experience whereas i have over 4 years of experience


Neha,
It depends if your occupation is open or closed/ limited. In closed /limited you require 7 in each band. As for points calculator the DIAC site shows points for each aspect. You can calculate accordingly


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Neha,

I agree with Argetlam and let me shed some more light on what are your options.

In order to receive any state sponsorship (190 category) for states like ACT or WA or SA, etc, mostly the requirements for IELTS for occupations that are listed even as 'Open' or 'High Availability' are in place. You can review it by visiting official sites.

For 189 category, the current trend is, higher the points, quicker the invitation turnaround. So, even if you have best of the education and experience and if you are reaching 55 points mark, I suggest you get 7 bands minimum in all IELTS subjects and claim 65 points and stand a bit ahead in line to receive invitation.

It's NOT okay even if you don't want to claim the points. Claiming IELTS points or not, there are still requirements for minimum score which varies from state to state. Please don't go by such incorrect suggestions.

The best option, spend a little time and money and prepare rock solid for IELTS and ace it.... I know you can do it... it's not a rocket science.... 

Feel free to PM me or Arjetlam if you need to.

Good Luck and God Bless.....



neha9867 said:


> ok ...will do it in sometime...thank you for all the help..


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Can we apply for act SS now based on old list?


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

sahil772 said:


> Can we apply for act SS now based on old list?


Dear Sahil, 

From your signature I think you have already applied to SA for SS. Act mandates that you cannot apply for 2 states for SS at the same time. suggest that you wait for the SA ss to come in before apply for ACT for SS. techincally speaking you can still apply for the occupations that are still open / Limited in the 12 -13 SS list of ACT.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Bug week starting tomorrow. Best of luck to all.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

thanks and wish you the best too


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> thanks and wish you the best too


Really BIG one, 

I recall four of us who filled on 27/28th June - Desitadka, Arvindmohan, argetlam0102 and myself..

Looking forward for the good news. God bless all..

Cheers


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

yes lets wait for this week


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anyone got a positive result recently from the ICT category ?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i dont think anyone might get . its just my personal view. lets wait and watch


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

bhanu30 said:


> Really BIG one,
> 
> I recall four of us who filled on 27/28th June - Desitadka, Arvindmohan, argetlam0102 and myself..
> 
> ...


Friends.. 
Any update. . Any body been assigned a CO yet?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

none of us. they are processing dead slow i guess


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> none of us. they are processing dead slow i guess


This wait is really killing man!
It's already 3.45PM their, seriously no update yet..


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

dont expect anything today. give it couple of days. may be on independence day we will know


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Did you happen to speak to them today? Any updates?



aravindhmohan said:


> dont expect anything today. give it couple of days. may be on independence day we will know


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

yes same day they are stuck at


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

All is well, all is well...
Just recalled this dialogue from the movie.. 

Lets hope for the best. Cheer up every one


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

yes cheered up, excited, tensed  what else


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Any body with a positive news today..


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

not yet. may be today or tomorrow some of us should hear..


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

got CO today


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

My wife also got CO assigned...


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

thats lovely. all the best to us


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

at last there is some visible movement. 

All the best to all.


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Great! The moment I saw your posts.. My heart beat just increased..
Happy for you guys.. 

Now checking with my consultant.. bit tensed though..

Thanks
Bhanu


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

you should have got it. call him


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

CO asked to resubmit printouts (scanned copies) of actual job openings that were submitted... Anyone else got the same request?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

any luck


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

aravindhmohan said:


> got CO today


Hi Arvind, 
Who's ur co. Has she asked u fir any more details?


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> you should have got it. call him


A Case officer has been assigned as well:clap2::clap2:
Let's now look forward the +ve revert :thumb:


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

thats lovely bhanu. all the best.
No arget not yet. got assigned only at 330 PM their time. so they might have not yet looked in to my profile yet


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

My co name starts with M


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> My co name starts with M


Mine as well..
M(First name starts with) 
L (Second Name starts with)

I think it's same, person.
@ Desi Tadka --> Do you have the same CO??


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i guess so..


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

No it's not the same. The initials are G R ... 



bhanu30 said:


> Mine as well..
> M(First name starts with)
> L (Second Name starts with)
> 
> ...


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

same for me. starting with M


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

anyone got any mail from CO asking for anything until now?


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

aravindhmohan said:


> anyone got any mail from CO asking for anything until now?


Were u asked for anything?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

not me. desitadka did.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Good. Hopefully you should have ur ss by today/ tomorrow. .


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

not sure how many days they take to decide? any idea?


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

aravindhmohan said:


> not sure how many days they take to decide? any idea?


From what I have seen from the timelines on signatures they decide in 1 - 2 days. Even for zeethboss co was assigned on 30th july and ss granted on 1st.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

No co allocation today.. hope it happns tomorrow. . Any luck anybody


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

The CO grants SS in two days unless they are on holiday (leave) or have some queries for you.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

This might be good news, people received reply from ACT as mentioned following:



> *DIAC have now agreed to reconsider last week’s announcement and see if states and territories are able to nominate. We expect to receive clarification by end of next week
> *


The door of State Sponsorship might re-open for 6 occupations? Anyway, let's pray for the best.


----------



## Cruzer679 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dear Forumers and to all receipient of ACT SS,

Needed a clarification on a requirement for documents submiited to ACT for the SS application.

Under the Financial Capacity Criteria, it is clearly stated that:

"Attach your signed Declaration of Financial Capacity to show that you have access to sufficient financial resources to fund your migration to Australia and settlement in Canberra while you secure employment."

Now the question is; is there a set min. amount required in order to pass this criteria? I know for a fact that VIC SS and WA SS do mention a set min. amount but ACT SS doesnt.

A close friend of mine is applying for this SS and has done a rough estimation of all his assets and that equates to roughly around $AUD41,500. Will this suffice?

Would greatly appreciate if a sucessful ACT SS receipient can shed some light on this matter.

Kind Regards
Cruzer


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

hello,

Anybody got reply from ACT regarding suspended occupation list...whos applications are in pipeline...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Cruzer679 said:


> Dear Forumers and to all receipient of ACT SS,
> 
> Needed a clarification on a requirement for documents submiited to ACT for the SS application.
> 
> ...


$AUD41,500 should suffice. See that your friend is able to provide proof if asked for.


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Mroks said:


> $AUD41,500 should suffice. See that your friend is able to provide proof if asked for.


It depends, i think its too much.

For me I have around $20,000 which I sufficiently justified would be more than enough to survive in Canberra for at least 3-6 month, this was just for me (since I am not married) with a family the required funds should be more i guess.


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Goodluck Aravindh, DesiTadka, Argetlam and others...

I hope everyone gets nominated!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

hello all, recieved my nomination today morning. CO didnt contact for any queries.
any luck for others? Bhanu Desi argetlam,


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS Arvind.. all the best for diac process as well


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Congratulations... No news yet ...



aravindhmohan said:


> hello all, recieved my nomination today morning. CO didnt contact for any queries.
> any luck for others? Bhanu Desi argetlam,


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This might be good news, people received reply from ACT as mentioned following:
> 
> ...


Could you please request your friend to share the mail...


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> hello all, recieved my nomination today morning. CO didnt contact for any queries.
> any luck for others? Bhanu Desi argetlam,


Hey congrats a lot.. yet to hear from the co yet.. all hopes are tomorrow.. lets hope for the best


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

they arent contacting for anything unless they need clarifications. if its 2 days and yet no mail asking for any documents means it could be mostly positive. keep us updated


----------



## Cruzer679 (Feb 21, 2012)

zeetheboss said:


> It depends, i think its too much.
> 
> For me I have around $20,000 which I sufficiently justified would be more than enough to survive in Canberra for at least 3-6 month, this was just for me (since I am not married) with a family the required funds should be more i guess.


Zee thanks for your reply,

So they specifically asked you to justify your claim for $AUD 20,000.? 

If so how did you go about doing this? I am guessing bank balance for straight up cash but what about other assets? did you get a designated evaluator/estimator to do this for you or?


Regards


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Good News... Received wife's state nomination approval and Invitation from DIAC today. 

Question: To pay DIAC fees using credit card, can one pay using two different credit cards if one single card's limit can not cover the full fees?


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> hello all, recieved my nomination today morning. CO didnt contact for any queries.
> any luck for others? Bhanu Desi argetlam,


Hi Arvind,

Superb. Many many congratulations. Now all the best for DIAC. 

Regards
Sharmaabhi


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> Good News... Received wife's state nomination approval and Invitation from DIAC today.
> 
> Question: To pay DIAC fees using credit card, can one pay using two different credit cards if one single card's limit can not cover the full fees?


Hey, 

Congratulations. All the very best for DIAC.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anyone from ICT got any approvals after the changes ?

Also, what will happen to the applucations which have already been lodged for SS for the ICT applicants ?


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello everyone
From where can we track that CO is handling which case now????Thanks in advance.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Congrats Desi


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Congrats desi... 

Desi, also tell me later if u get to manage to pay DIAC through 2 credit cards.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Will keep you posted. That said, I doubt I would be able to...



sahil772 said:


> Congrats desi...
> 
> Desi, also tell me later if u get to manage to pay DIAC through 2 credit cards.


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Congrats aravindh and desi, now start preparing for DIAC ( use my health declaration b4 lodging your application)

Desi you cant use 2 credit cards, add money in your CC once you have a credit balance you wont have to worry abt exceeding ur card limit. gooduckeace:


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

zeetheboss said:


> Congrats aravindh and desi, now start preparing for DIAC ( use my health declaration b4 lodging your application)
> 
> Desi you cant use 2 credit cards, add money in your CC once you have a credit balance you wont have to worry abt exceeding ur card limit. gooduckeace:


What is that(health declaration)) n how to use it????


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

sendshaz said:


> What is that(health declaration)) n how to use it????


Congrats aravindh n desitadka


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

*prabodhk*



zeetheboss said:


> Congrats aravindh and desi, now start preparing for DIAC ( use my health declaration b4 lodging your application)
> 
> Desi you cant use 2 credit cards, add money in your CC once you have a credit balance you wont have to worry abt exceeding ur card limit. gooduckeace:


Hey help me please. I am Prabs..in process of GSM 19o at the assesment stage by Vettasses.. in 12th week IELTS given 30th AUG result. 

Profession: Travel Agency Manager..

Who is like me Desi?? or Zeethboss???


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

hi anyone in marketing specialist who are applying for ACT.


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Got my ACT state sponsorship approved today! 
Now need to file for DIAC visa before 31st August to avoid the new fee... rush rush!

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

bhanu30 said:


> Got my ACT state sponsorship approved today!
> Now need to file for DIAC visa before 31st August to avoid the new fee... rush rush!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!


Congrats Bhanu dewa!


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

sendshaz said:


> What is that(health declaration)) n how to use it????


Well it's the new system they launched to complete your meds b4 case officer asks for it, but you have to be residing in eMedical enabled countries in order to avail this service.


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

zeetheboss said:


> Congrats aravindh and desi, now start preparing for DIAC ( use my health declaration b4 lodging your application)
> 
> Desi you cant use 2 credit cards, add money in your CC once you have a credit balance you wont have to worry abt exceeding ur card limit. gooduckeace:


Desi, I had this concern too. I couldnt use 2 CC and neither did i have any one who had a CC with >2 lack limit. I used the option of creating an FD of 2.5 lack in SBI and then applying for a signature CC. this way, i got a CC with a limit of 2.3. 
agreed, that it might not be a most suitable option, but it was the best for me at the time.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

*hey pls reply*



zeetheboss said:


> Well it's the new system they launched to complete your meds b4 case officer asks for it, but you have to be residing in eMedical enabled countries in order to avail this service.


Hey zeeth pls reply to my PM.


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

HannahSibson/Deepuz and all those either already in ACT or going to transistion to ACT soon,
got my visa grant on 12 Aug. Now i need to plan and decide the next steps. 
Please could you provide me with a list of things/items that i need to take in to consideration for the move? 
May i PM you if needed? 
P.S. It would be my husband, my kid of 3 yrs and myself, who will be making the move.


----------



## myja (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey 

I got two questions and I would like seniors to respond to it especially if any of the moderators could enlighten me on this;

1-Does the condition of staying in the sponsoring state also applies to dependents; that is, secondary applicants as well. Can my family (wife and kids) live in another state while I complete two years compulsory stay in ACT?

2. From what date the clock for completing two years requirement starts? Like say If I make first entry for one month and then return and then shift permanently to ACT after say six months what would be the start date for completing my two years?Is it from the date of first entry? or later when i finally move? 

IELTS [/B]-7.5| Vet-04/11/12| ACTapld-31/01/13| ACTaprvd-26/03/13| 190-07/05/13| Meds-03/07/13|Grant-07 Aug 2013


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

zeetheboss said:


> Well it's the new system they launched to complete your meds b4 case officer asks for it, but you have to be residing in eMedical enabled countries in order to avail this service.


Is U.A.E in the list?Kindly confirm??


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

its from when you move permanently. 
No, your family should also be in the same state.


----------



## myja (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanx a bunch aravindhmohan 






aravindhmohan said:


> its from when you move permanently.
> No, your family should also be in the same state.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

*pls reply*

Anybody applied or done with Travel Agency Manager in ACT? 

My status is In process with Vettassess and this is the 12th week. They have contacted my employer and my boss has replied back. 

Please let me know by when can i get the vettasses result by mail or on website?

__________________
OCC: TRAVEL AGENCY MANAGER, VETTASSES: LODGED 21st MAY 2013, IELTS result on 30th AUG


----------



## alafar85 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Does anybody know when will I be asked to provide medicals and police clearance after lodging the 190 visa application? I am applying through an agent and they are supposed to be following up, but I was wondering about the time estimate about when would I need to provide the medicals and the police clearance in order to have my application processed!

Thank you
Ala'


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

alafar85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anybody know when will I be asked to provide medicals and police clearance after lodging the 190 visa application? I am applying through an agent and they are supposed to be following up, but I was wondering about the time estimate about when would I need to provide the medicals and the police clearance in order to have my application processed!
> 
> ...


it is after you are granted a VISA if I am not wrong!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

alafar85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anybody know when will I be asked to provide medicals and police clearance after lodging the 190 visa application? I am applying through an agent and they are supposed to be following up, but I was wondering about the time estimate about when would I need to provide the medicals and the police clearance in order to have my application processed!
> 
> ...


It's better to upload the Meds and PCC in advance before CO gets assigned to your application. This will speed up the process. Normally CO is assigned to the application after 4-5 weeks for 190.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> Anybody applied or done with Travel Agency Manager in ACT?
> 
> My status is In process with Vettassess and this is the 12th week. They have contacted my employer and my boss has replied back.
> 
> ...


Hi prabodh,

Good luck for VETASS.Hope you get through.Btw,what did they actually ask your boss?


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> It's better to upload the Meds and PCC in advance before CO gets assigned to your application. This will speed up the process. Normally CO is assigned to the application after 4-5 weeks for 190.



So, Should I wait for the Vettasses and IELTS and then do the PCC and Meds? what do u suggest? 

If I apply for EOI and SS in SEP---say 2nd week ...and I do every processes and application fast..by when can i expect my VISA granted? 

pls reply


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

prabodhk said:


> So, Should I wait for the Vettasses and IELTS and then do the PCC and Meds? what do u suggest?
> 
> If I apply for EOI and SS in SEP---say 2nd week ...and I do every processes and application fast..by when can i expect my VISA granted?
> 
> pls reply


Meds and PCC should be carried out after you get invitation.
Note: The earlier expiry date of Meds or PCC decides your first landing in Oz.

Regarding your SS duration, it depends upon your nominated occupation and the sponsoring state.
190 normally takes around 1.5 - 2 months to give grant while 189 takes a longer time.
If a background verification is carried out the grant may get delayed.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

*Thanks mate*



Mroks said:


> Meds and PCC should be carried out after you get invitation.
> Note: The earlier expiry date of Meds or PCC decides your first landing in Oz.
> 
> Regarding your SS duration, it depends upon your nominated occupation and the sponsoring state.
> ...


Thanks a lot mate. mine is 190..for Travel agency manager which is an open occupation and very few applicants behind it.


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Any update on the new list that would be available in september


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Aug 31


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

*149211*

Do u think this occupation 149211 will open in canberra or any other state


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i am also sharing the same job code. only way out is to wait and watch


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Congratulations for your approval from act....even if this occupation doesn't open as per my knowledge it shold not affect you however I do not have an approval...so it wold affect me


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

that may be alive. but dont lose hope.


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank u


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Im a tester and waiting for the new list from ACT.But i have a doubt. All the jobs(posted in seek) in ACT needs security clearance which can be done only if you are an Australian citizen. I felt after we get a SS from ACT it will be difficult to find a job.

Any views on this? Am I right??


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

any update on ICT BA applicants to ACT ?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

all our queries will be answered on Aug 31


----------



## ankur007 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi can anyone help me - on the time taken by ACT for SS .


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Can anybody guide?...

My status of VETTASSES is in progress from last 1 week it,s 12th week now. 
I am applying for ACT SS fr my profession i.e Travel Agency Manager. 

I would like to know about the FUNDS requirement for ACT? it is 30,000 AUD for me and my wife. 
Something around 17 lakhs in INR. 

Do i need to produce any proof or evidence letter to ACT for this? or just a declaration is enough? 

How much maximum Liquid cash...FD or Mutual funds do I have to have in bank savings?

is it compulsary? 

pls light on..


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Please give me some likes ..guys...!!!


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Please share some likes to my posts..guys!!


----------



## ankur007 (Dec 20, 2012)

declaration is enough




prabodhk said:


> Can anybody guide?...
> 
> My status of VETTASSES is in progress from last 1 week it,s 12th week now.
> I am applying for ACT SS fr my profession i.e Travel Agency Manager.
> ...


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

*apprciate*



prabodhk said:


> Please share some likes to my posts..guys!!


thanks a lot ankur


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

There is no specific number that is mandatory and they don't need anything more than a declaration...



prabodhk said:


> Can anybody guide?...
> 
> My status of VETTASSES is in progress from last 1 week it,s 12th week now.
> I am applying for ACT SS fr my profession i.e Travel Agency Manager.
> ...


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

*thanks*



DesiTadka said:


> There is no specific number that is mandatory and they don't need anything more than a declaration...


Thanks desi tadaka


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

any update for the ICT guys ?


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

anybody who applied ACT ss on 10 july or thereafter & have received SS.
when New visa fees is applicable?


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

vikasmart said:


> anybody who applied ACT ss on 10 july or thereafter & have received SS.
> when New visa fees is applicable?


The fee ll be applicable starting 1st sept


----------



## coffeeking (Aug 12, 2013)

Is it a good idea to apply for sponsorship from 2 or more states that have your occupation as in demand on their lists?


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

S rDepends on state.. sone states like ACT makes it mandatory to apply in one state only. So before u do it.. u will haveto check in eaxh states rules..


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Depends on state.. sone states like ACT makes it mandatory to apply in one state only. So before u do it.. u will haveto check in eaxh states rules..


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

Any news about the Marketing Specialist 225113 or not yet communicated ?


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Did anyone of you applied to DIAC yet...DesiTadka..Aravindh??

Keep updating us..


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, lodged wife's application. Got medicals done and PCC applied and uploaded all documents except PCC... Now waiting game begins again...



zeetheboss said:


> Did anyone of you applied to DIAC yet...DesiTadka..Aravindh??
> 
> Keep updating us..


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

DesiTadka said:


> Yes, lodged wife's application. Got medicals done and PCC applied and uploaded all documents except PCC... Now waiting game begins again...


Thats good, any idea how its taking for the CO to be allotted?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I assume 5-6 weeks....



zeetheboss said:


> Thats good, any idea how its taking for the CO to be allotted?


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

DesiTadka said:


> I assume 5-6 weeks....


Did you submitted form 80? or any other forms mentioned in the 190 checklist?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

We have Form 80 ready but no, I have not submitted any other forms as of now.



zeetheboss said:


> Did you submitted form 80? or any other forms mentioned in the 190 checklist?


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

anybody applied for ACT SS near 2nd week of july


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i havent applied yet. might do it this weekend. meds are scheduled for this friday along with PCC


----------



## chrisann28 (Aug 28, 2013)

vikasmart said:


> anybody applied for ACT SS near 2nd week of july


hi vikasmart. mine was acknowledged on 3rd wk, 19Jul. do u mean that u still haven't received any CO allocation yet?


----------



## chrisann28 (Aug 28, 2013)

*current ACT SS processing date?*



DesiTadka said:


> Any updates today regarding ACT SS processing date?


hi desitadka and aravindhmohan. how did you guys know about the current processing date in the pipeline? were you able to contact ACT? call? email?
Thanks!


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

chrisann28 said:


> hi desitadka and aravindhmohan. how did you guys know about the current processing date in the pipeline? were you able to contact ACT? call? email?
> Thanks!


Hi,
You can call them n they will let you know that they are now processing which dates applicants.I applied in last week of july.If you get to know the date pls post here .It will be help to others.Thanks


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

any update on which date is being processed ?


----------



## chrisann28 (Aug 28, 2013)

Found this at the canberra website. This might be the reason for the delay in processing...

Disruption to service - Online applications
Published 28th August 2013

The ACT Migration Program is introducing an exciting new registration system for Migration agents and employers. While the upgrade occurs, the online application system will not be available. 

The upgrade has been scheduled to commence on Thursday 29/08/13 at 1pm. It will be completed by 5 pm on Friday 30/8/2013. During this time you will not be able to access the online applications


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

*SS Received*

Dear All, 

Happy to announce that after 61 days i received my state sponsorship today...:rockon:

Doubly relieved as the new list shows marketing specialist in closed category. 

new list is available here for your reference.. 

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14.pdf

Now race against time to file the visa before the new rates Kick in..


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

all the best bro


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to announce that after 61 days i received my state sponsorship today...:rockon:
> 
> ...


congratzzzz and all the best buddy


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

Submitted my 190 visa application on 27th august. 

Lucky to have the the process in time. Medical technician is now off the list.


----------



## dandelindt (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi all, 

I hav just submitted the application. Any idea what is the job opportunities like there?
Linda


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

IELTS for Limited occupation is 7 in each band ref page:4 www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/works.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-sept-13.pdf

or 
7 in speaking and 7 overall; ref page 7
www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/works.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-sept-13.pdf


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

7 in each band..


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

namesunny said:


> Submitted my 190 visa application on 27th august.
> 
> Lucky to have the the process in time. Medical technician is now off the list.


Mine (Marketing Specialist) is closed in the new list as well and I don't know what to do now ... I'm so depressed I missed the chance for enrollment.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

U can still apply. The new list specifies that u can apply provided u take a preapproval. There is nothing to loose.. Go for it..


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> U can still apply. The new list specifies that u can apply provided u take a preapproval. There is nothing to loose.. Go for it..


I didn't get this .. It's closed though ,. Can u explain pls ?


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Send a mail to them asking them permission to apply. Be sure to attach the following. 
1. Vetassess result
2. Ielts score
3. 7 -8 job openings (though they say 5 better to attach more to show that there are enough opportunity in Canberra). Ensure that the industry is the same as whrre u have recent work experience. 

Send it to them and hope for the best..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Heba Elkordy said:


> I didn't get this .. It's closed though ,. Can u explain pls ?


In addition to argetlam0102

Refer Page 3
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-sept-13.pdf


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

My occupation is showing closed can anybody help me with 2 questions.... how often ACT refreshes the occupation list??? Can I still apply for EOI and wait until the occupation shows open again


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

*advice for 149211*

My vet assess results are

Based on the evidence provided at least one year of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before applying for skill assessment

For qualification it says that it is in a highly relevant field of study and is at the required level

Skill assessment outcome is positive

My age is 32
occupation is 149211 - limited
ielts score are l-8,r-7.5,w 6.0,speaking 7.0


I am not able to calculate if i am eligible to state nomination


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello,
I already applied for act sponsorship in july last week.Now my occupation is in offlist.Does this affect my application???kindly reply??


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Replying to 3 queries.
1. Sapna, The SOL gets refreshed rarely, even then there r only minor modifications. The next major change is expected only next yr. Yes u can create an EOI but that would not help much. U can always create an eoi when the occupation opens up next.
2. Neha, for a limited category 7 in each band of IELTS is mandatory. Suggest u give ur IELTS again.
3. Sendshaz, I dont think it will be an issue as u have already applied. Even in my csse mkt splst was closed in the july update yet I got my ss approval. 

Hope I was able to clear ur queries.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

arget is right


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Replying to 3 queries.
> 1. Sapna, The SOL gets refreshed rarely, even then there r only minor modifications. The next major change is expected only next yr. Yes u can create an EOI but that would not help much. U can always create an eoi when the occupation opens up next.
> 2. Neha, for a limited category 7 in each band of IELTS is mandatory. Suggest u give ur IELTS again.
> 3. Sendshaz, I dont think it will be an issue as u have already applied. Even in my csse mkt splst was closed in the july update yet I got my ss approval.
> ...


Thanks for your reply nhope to get positive response.


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks buddy...one more question any idea about csol list


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dear Sapna, 

The CSOl is the sum of all the state sponsored list. So this is te final list.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Dear Sapna,
> 
> The CSOl is the sum of all the state sponsored list. So this is te final list.


CSOL also includes occupation in SOL.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

neha9867 said:


> My vet assess results are
> 
> Based on the evidence provided at least one year of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before applying for skill assessment
> 
> ...


If u r sure that u ve done well in writing then u can also apply for reassessment. It will take 10-12 weeks though but if they increase ur score they will return ur money. I applied for reassessment of writing and the score was increased from 6.5 to 7.


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Is ielts older than 2 years valid for verification


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

neha9867 said:


> Is ielts older than 2 years valid for verification


The ielts validity period is 3 years.


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you for the reply I had sent my documents for verification and it came back as my Ielts was not 7 in each band but I have another test result which I gave in 2010 and in that my results are over 7 bands in each ....my question is whether I can use that it not


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

And what's the number to contact act


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

neha9867 said:


> Thank you for the reply I had sent my documents for verification and it came back as my Ielts was not 7 in each band but I have another test result which I gave in 2010 and in that my results are over 7 bands in each ....my question is whether I can use that it not


If it's with in 3 yrs, you should be able to use.


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

neha9867 said:


> Thank you for the reply I had sent my documents for verification and it came back as my Ielts was not 7 in each band but I have another test result which I gave in 2010 and in that my results are over 7 bands in each ....my question is whether I can use that it not


Hi Neha,

Can you please tell whether you have sent scanned copies of the the IELTS and skill assessment or certified ?? My frined is also intending to apply for verification and he needs this information. 

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

kmann said:


> Hi Neha,
> 
> Can you please tell whether you have sent scanned copies of the the IELTS and skill assessment or certified ?? My frined is also intending to apply for verification and he needs this information.
> 
> ...


Scanned copies will do


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> In addition to argetlam0102
> 
> Refer Page 3
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-sept-13.pdf


Thanks Mroks for refering to page 3 of list.


_personal research into recent advertised positions relevant to the nominated occupation (a minimum of 5 vacancies). Please note that employment opportunities requiring Australian citizenship and/or an Australian Security clearance will not be accepted as evidence of employability._

Please refer to above in RED, does it mean that the person on PR Visa will not be eligible for certain jobs which are only secured for Australian Citizen.

I am afraid that as Marketing Specialist is CLOSED occupation is all the list, even though we get a a PR with our efforts due to such restriction the job opportunities will be filtered.

Kindly advice.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Scanned copies will do


Thanks buddy


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sumdur said:


> Thanks Mroks for refering to page 3 of list.
> 
> 
> _personal research into recent advertised positions relevant to the nominated occupation (a minimum of 5 vacancies). Please note that employment opportunities requiring Australian citizenship and/or an Australian Security clearance will not be accepted as evidence of employability._
> ...


You are right, job opportunities are less in ACT and many are for only Oz citizen or one having security clearance.

But if ACT is the only route left then what should be done. Moreover it's a question 2 yrs and then whole Oz is open to you.


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> You are right, job opportunities are less in ACT and many are for only Oz citizen or one having security clearance.
> 
> But if ACT is the only route left then what should be done. Moreover it's a question 2 yrs and then whole Oz is open to you.


But PR person will get the citizenship only after 4 years that means even in whole Oz the job opprtunities will open up only after 4 years.

What they mean by security clearence, even though we will clear PCC and DIAC grant us the PR, we are still not considered to be security cleared?

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

sumdur said:


> Thanks Mroks for refering to page 3 of list.
> 
> 
> _personal research into recent advertised positions relevant to the nominated occupation (a minimum of 5 vacancies). Please note that employment opportunities requiring Australian citizenship and/or an Australian Security clearance will not be accepted as evidence of employability._
> ...


Saying by personal experience that fortunately this restriction dont effect marketing specialist that much. it is the IT guys who are most hit. I still beleive marketing specialist can get thru..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sumdur said:


> But PR person will get the citizenship only after 4 years that means even in whole Oz the job opprtunities will open up only after 4 years.
> 
> What they mean by security clearence, even though we will clear PCC and DIAC grant us the PR, we are still not considered to be security cleared?
> 
> ...


You have to stay in ACT for 2 yrs and then come out of it. There are many jobs available in Sydney and Melbourne which do not require citizenship or security clearance.

In ACT most of the jobs are related to Government and hence has extreme security measures on workers.


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Saying by personal experience that fortunately this restriction dont effect marketing specialist that much. it is the IT guys who are most hit. I still beleive marketing specialist can get thru..


Thanks Mroks & argetlam,

argetlam, what is your personal experience in Oz, if possible, please share. I am concern about "marketing specialist" job competition with Aussies on their home ground.

One more questions:

The experience must be in an industry relevant to the ACT. Experience in heavy industry, manufacturing, production, international airlines, mining; shipping, oil, head office banking and railways are not generally considered relevant industries.

I hope once we complete 2 years and move to other terittories such restriction will not be there.

Thanks for your replies.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to announce that after 61 days i received my state sponsorship today...:rockon:
> 
> ...


Hey,

Many many congrats. Cheers...


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

any update on Dates being processed currently ?


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

sumdur said:


> Thanks Mroks & argetlam,
> 
> argetlam, what is your personal experience in Oz, if possible, please share. I am concern about "marketing specialist" job competition with Aussies on their home ground.


Yet to Reach Oz.. Hopefully should be there by next year :fingerscrossed:
What i have expereinced is from my research into Canberra Jobs, most of the Mkt splst jobs don't require a security clearance as very few govt jobs require Marketing of its services. 



sumdur said:


> The experience must be in an industry relevant to the ACT. Experience in heavy industry, manufacturing, production, international airlines, mining; shipping, oil, head office banking and railways are not generally considered relevant industries.


This clause has been added these types of industries are rare in Canberra. However if you can find jobs matching your profile they will still consider it.


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear aregetlam,

Thanks for your reply. 
I do understand that in ACT these kind of Marketing specialist job must be less.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

It is a subjective topic.. there will always be comptetion for a job.. but getting 5 postings should not be a tough job.. however I have seen the no of job postings reduce considerably since april.. probably as people have reported that recruitments do come down as the year draws to a close, coming to a standstill by nov end / dec before it again picksup again by jan end/ feb.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

finally got invite once i submitted EOI yesterday. filled the form and paid fees


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

New skilled occupation list for 2013 - 2014 is on ACT State sponsorship website.
Found this link today morning. 

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14.pdf

Cheers!!


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

Redtape said:


> New skilled occupation list for 2013 - 2014 is on ACT State sponsorship website.
> Found this link today morning.
> 
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14.pdf
> ...


My occupation is closed as well in this list (Marketing Specialist) .. What a depression !


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Heba Elkordy said:


> My occupation is closed as well in this list (Marketing Specialist) .. What a depression !


Sorry to hear that ,

My occupation too. But I'm not looking to migrate for this state I'm observing few other states. Did you tried neighbouring states like SA, WA, VIC?

Thanks.


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Sorry to hear that ,
> 
> My occupation too. But I'm not looking to migrate for this state I'm observing few other states. Did you tried neighbouring states like SA, WA, VIC?
> 
> Thanks.


All of them are not including my occupation except for WA as it will publish its refreshed list next October .. So I'm waiting


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Heba Elkordy said:


> All of them are not including my occupation except for WA as it will publish its refreshed list next October .. So I'm waiting


I think their tentative list is ready just click the link below.

The Department of Training and Workforce Development - SPOL information paper August 2013

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

aravindhmohan said:


> finally got invite once i submitted EOI yesterday. filled the form and paid fees


Were you asked to submit 5 job advertisements again by CO to your ACT SS application?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

no i wasnt asked. infact CO never contacted me and approved the nomination.
Mailed them my EOI id on 28th. they issued invite on 29th  dont worry. if they asked u something,
please call them and get it clarified


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> no i wasnt asked. infact CO never contacted me and approved the nomination.
> Mailed them my EOI id on 28th. they issued invite on 29th  dont worry. if they asked u something,
> please call them and get it clarified


no medicals?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i am talking about ACT Nomination. for act Nomination, u dont need meds. only after ACT approves and issue invite, you need to apply visa and do meds


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

aravindhmohan said:


> no i wasnt asked. infact CO never contacted me and approved the nomination.
> Mailed them my EOI id on 28th. they issued invite on 29th  dont worry. if they asked u something,
> please call them and get it clarified


Came across some members for whom the CO asked to submit the current 5 job postings for their occupation.

Little worried as getting 5 job posting may be difficult and should not result in dis approval from ACT on that line.

Most of the ICT jobs in ACT require Oz citizen or security clearance and those cannot be submitted to ACT.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

they will definetly give time. try multiple portal like linked in, Seek.com and indeed. it will definetly help. make sure that there are no duplicates


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> i am talking about ACT Nomination. for act Nomination, u dont need meds. only after ACT approves and issue invite, you need to apply visa and do meds


Oh ok ur timeline says grant so confused


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Came across some members for whom the CO asked to submit the current 5 job postings for their occupation.
> 
> Little worried as getting 5 job posting may be difficult and should not result in dis approval from ACT on that line.
> 
> Most of the ICT jobs in ACT require Oz citizen or security clearance and those cannot be submitted to ACT.


Mroks, Try looking in Hays.com, seek.com also Linkedin will do..

I submitted from these three sites..but do copy paste the advert and also put the URL ( DO NOT PUT THE LINK, my co had mentioned this in the email... which she said if you do it will result in rejection)


----------



## ankur007 (Dec 20, 2012)

prabodhk said:


> Thanks desi tadaka


How was ur IELTS Result Prabodh?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

corrected my signature


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Aravindh, did you get your PCC done.. I am struggling with mine as its from Mumbai and they take long + I have to get one from NBI too ( which i have sent my finger prints) hope they come soon.. what about you?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i havent started PCC yet. mostly i will be doing it on next week or so. 
dont think there should be any challenges in that, why didnt u try RPO


----------



## ankur007 (Dec 20, 2012)

cool


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> i havent started PCC yet. mostly i will be doing it on next week or so.
> dont think there should be any challenges in that, why didnt u try RPO


I have done that , in Mumbai after application the files goes to CID and then to the nearest police station and then it takes 15 days for police verification and then the police submits it to RPO who in turn then messages you to come with your passport and collect the clearance...Phewwww... so i am stuck and just waiting...

I heard its easier other states... you get it in 2 hrs..


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

where was your PPT applied? mumbai? 
then it should be immediate. Bangalore its in 2 hours


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Mumbai.. but the address on the passport and current address is different..


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

thats the issue my dear.


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

tht said:


> Hi Oorvie, thats the same skill set that i have applied for. Its good to know that the chances are good for people like me.  anyone else who applied for the same skill set and are in Canberra?


Hi Tht,

I have applied on 19 june,2013 for 190 Visa. But as my address differs from the add printed in passport, PCC not done. So now i have applied for new Passport n expecting the Visa by the end of Sep,13.
What is your update. Have you got Visa. N most imp when r u planning to fly?


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello
Anybody got approval for act sponsorship who applied on 20th of July?Any idea which date applications are being processed now?Pls do reply.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

2 hrs 40 mins... thats all what it took to get the pcc in my hand..


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Deee said:


> Hi Tht,
> 
> I have applied on 19 june,2013 for 190 Visa. But as my address differs from the add printed in passport, PCC not done. So now i have applied for new Passport n expecting the Visa by the end of Sep,13.
> What is your update. Have you got Visa. N most imp when r u planning to fly?


Deee, i am trying to understand the reason for getting a new passport. If its just PCC, then even if the address is different, you could still get the PCC done, as far as i know, it would take a little longer as they would verify the address. 
From my side, i have received my PR Visa grant on 12 Aug 2013. 
I am planning to make the big move (Husband and 3yr Kid) in Feb/Mar Time frame.
Reason: 
1. I have read in forums/posts that job opportunities are less in Nov/Dec time frame due to holiday season. 
2. Jan would have an inflow of students as the academic year begins then. 
3. Sept - election to happen in this month. So most of the opportunities would either open or close. 
Personally: 
4. need to prepare my self and family for surviving in worst case scenario (no job, and living on on minimal wages or savings for a couple of months)
5. preparation on the home front to make the move. 

It looks scary and getting apprehensive when i look at the job prospects on various sites. Most of the jobs ask for citizenship and i am not qualified for those that dont. 
Trying to keep be optimistic though and face the situations as they come. As they have mentioned in this thread, its only for 2 years, then i am sure we can find something suitable in another state.


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to announce that after 61 days i received my state sponsorship today...:rockon:
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!! when you get the results, it seems like the waiting is worth it!


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi,


Received our positive skills assessment yesterday and need to apply for SS before the changes take place on 1st Sept, as occupation coming off the list . how did everyone go about applying? The online system is down for the weekend and I don't know of any other method! Anyone use fax or email or even know if this is possible? We have used an agent but its Friday night and don't really expect much help there

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

rebecca-j-green said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Received our positive skills assessment yesterday and need to apply for SS before the changes take place on 1st Sept, as occupation coming off the list . how did everyone go about applying? The online system is down for the weekend and I don't know of any other method! Anyone use fax or email or even know if this is possible? We have used an agent but its Friday night and don't really expect much help there
> ...


Hello,
Unfortunately,no.You have to submit online only.No other way.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

send a copy of the email immediately to the Migration Team and inform you have everything ready and couldnt apply before deadline since the system is down and its not scheduled as well

Do this asap


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> send a copy of the email immediately to the Migration Team and inform you have everything ready and couldnt apply before deadline since the system is down and its not scheduled as well
> 
> Do this asap


Will do, thank you

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

lovely. all the best. i had been through the same process. did 1 day before deadline


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> lovely. all the best. i had been through the same process. did 1 day before deadline


Did they accept your application then? Sorry I can't see a timeline from you. This is giving me a little hope but don't know if it should?!?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

they did accept. but i was able to apply online


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you x


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

tht said:


> Deee, i am trying to understand the reason for getting a new passport. If its just PCC, then even if the address is different, you could still get the PCC done, as far as i know, it would take a little longer as they would verify the address.
> From my side, i have received my PR Visa grant on 12 Aug 2013.
> I am planning to make the big move (Husband and 3yr Kid) in Feb/Mar Time frame.
> Reason:
> ...


Hi,
Me to planning to travel in Feb. Booked my tickets..

Some tips for ticket booking... 
For canberra take flight via Sydney, rather than Mel or Bris... As syd to can is nearest route.
Do not forget to ask for 40 kg luggage allowance.
Post my research I found quantas to be the cheapest. 40K/Person.
Am going with my husband... 

All the best.


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

Marketing specialist closed for ACT anyother alternate anyone please suggest


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

any update on the date being processed please ?


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

tht said:


> Deee, i am trying to understand the reason for getting a new passport. If its just PCC, then even if the address is different, you could still get the PCC done, as far as i know, it would take a little longer as they would verify the address.
> From my side, i have received my PR Visa grant on 12 Aug 2013.
> I am planning to make the big move (Husband and 3yr Kid) in Feb/Mar Time frame.
> Reason:
> ...


Congrads!!!! tht, 
Yes I think Feb is a good month to relocate Aus. In Spring season your 3 yr old to settle down easily.

My PCC online Application rejected due to Address discrepancy. 
But i received my new Passport today. 

Hope PCC issues on same day.


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

Mkgrover said:


> Marketing specialist closed for ACT anyother alternate anyone please suggest


This is my case ...
Will wait for WA list which will be announced on October


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

has anyone applied for pre-approval of limited occupation on the ACT SOL?

They say CV should show 3 years of experience in the nominated occupation, has anyone applied with less than 3 years for this? VETASSESS only needs 1 year, for positive assessment.


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> has anyone applied for pre-approval of limited occupation on the ACT SOL?
> 
> They say CV should show 3 years of experience in the nominated occupation, has anyone applied with less than 3 years for this? VETASSESS only needs 1 year, for positive assessment.



I had sent my documents...for limited occupation verification they need the following documents :-

- ielts scores
- job opportunities
- cv with three years experience
- employment statement
- commitment letter
- vetassess skill assessment


If you don't have an one of these, they reject it


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

neha9867 said:


> I had sent my documents...for limited occupation verification they need the following documents :-
> 
> - ielts scores
> - job opportunities
> ...



Hi Neha, for job opportunities, what exactly did you send? ACT website says "a copy of the full advertisement", but also "weblinks/screenshots not acceptable". I am very confused about what to send as "copy of an ad"


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

neha9867 said:


> I had sent my documents...for limited occupation verification they need the following documents :-
> 
> - ielts scores
> - job opportunities
> ...


Hi Neha

Thanks for that. Was wondering whether the 3yrs of experience was assessed by vetassess? Coz I'm only claiming 1 year of my work exp. as relevant due to the remaining being self-employed in nature.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

There r 2 options. .
1. Take full screen shots clearly showing the date of ad and paste it ina word file
2. Take out a print by selecting take amprint option and then scan it. 

Also the new rules specify that u have to give a write up how each job is suotable for your experience.


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

That is correct..also I don't know about the experience as I did not have the required ielts bands in writing...so they didn't verify it...does anyone have any idea if this would. Change again..or would it be like this for an year...and also for claiming spouse points...is it necessary to get the skill assessment or just ielts would do......I have to re apper fr ielts in September and my results will come by October....for jobs you can first save the documents as PDF under the print options


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Is thee any state right now who is nominating 149211 occupation


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Neha,
Yes.. Ielts needs to be sorted out first. To claim partner points u have to do partners vet assessment as and the partners skill has to be in the csol. However if u can manage the required 60 points u can avoid the whole vet assessment part as all u gain is 5 points..


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes that is correct all that I am worried about is that by the time I get my new Ielts results what would be the status of the occupation


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> There r 2 options. .
> 1. Take full screen shots clearly showing the date of ad and paste it ina word file
> 2. Take out a print by selecting take amprint option and then scan it.
> 
> Also the new rules specify that u have to give a write up how each job is suotable for your experience.


Thanks argetlam! Makes sense. I just wish ACT wouldn't put scary things like "no screenshots allowed" on their website. Just adds to the confusion!


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

The new list just came up 2 days ago so might be atleast a couple of months before they update it so suggest u register for ielts asap and get thru with the process of ss once and for all. Last year they had their first update in dec. However suggest u move fast as elections r due this month and u never know what policy changes the new govt might introduce. .


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes that is correct


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hi,
> Me to planning to travel in Feb. Booked my tickets..
> 
> Some tips for ticket booking...
> ...


Thanks for the tips. Will keep this in mind when i book the tickets. Is it cheaper if you book well in advance? 
Feb should be around the time that i would move too. Could we keep in touch, as I dont have any friends or relatives in Aus. It would be comforting to know someone who has been through this process.


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Deee said:


> Congrads!!!! tht,
> Yes I think Feb is a good month to relocate Aus. In Spring season your 3 yr old to settle down easily.
> 
> My PCC online Application rejected due to Address discrepancy.
> ...


Hi Deee, Congrats on receiving the new passport and All the Best for your PCC. After receiving your grant, when do you plan to move?


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

tht said:


> Thanks for the tips. Will keep this in mind when i book the tickets. Is it cheaper if you book well in advance?
> Feb should be around the time that i would move too. Could we keep in touch, as I dont have any friends or relatives in Aus. It would be comforting to know someone who has been through this process.


Sure thing... Do PM me your phone no.... Me from mumbai...


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello,
For those waiting for ACT sponsorship pls be informed that as of now they are processing 11th July applications.Called them this morning and got the info.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

South australia
Victoria 
ACT

All the above 3 states have opened the 190 visa route again.........guys start applying ........

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> For those waiting for ACT sponsorship pls be informed that as of now they are processing 11th July applications.Called them this morning and got the info.


Great... Have been waiting to hear this....any update on 261111 ict ba ? Applied on 10 july....


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> finally got invite once i submitted EOI yesterday. filled the form and paid fees


Hey buddy,

Congratulations. You saved 460$.

All the vry best.


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> For those waiting for ACT sponsorship pls be informed that as of now they are processing 11th July applications.Called them this morning and got the info.


HI Sendshaz

I had applied for ACT SS on 13.07 but in new occpation list my occupation is closed. I am worried. would my application be rejected


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

aa2312 said:


> Great... Have been waiting to hear this....any update on 261111 ict ba ? Applied on 10 july....


Hi is your occupation still on the new list effective from september 2013.


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

aa2312 said:


> Great... Have been waiting to hear this....any update on 261111 ict ba ? Applied on 10 july....


where are you from india....i am from mumbai


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

aa2312 said:


> Great... Have been waiting to hear this....any update on 261111 ict ba ? Applied on 10 july....


Hi,
No update on that.Why dont you call them and ask or send an email?


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

vikasmart said:


> HI Sendshaz
> 
> I had applied for ACT SS on 13.07 but in new occpation list my occupation is closed. I am worried. would my application be rejected


Hi,
Relax,applications already lodged will not be affected bu the new criteria.I sent them a mail and enquired.


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

sendshaz said:


> Hi,
> Relax,applications already lodged will not be affected bu the new criteria.I sent them a mail and enquired.


Thank you so much...i had a sigh of relief


----------



## seta (Jun 25, 2013)

So about 40 days turnaround time now? 
What kind of documents should I provide to show recent work experience?


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi

I'm planning to apply for my pre-approval of limited occupation, wanted to start preparing all the documents in advance.

Can anyone guide me on the statements they made, settlement funds etc.

Thanks


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Applied for skills assessment 149212*



aravindhmohan said:


> no i wasnt asked. infact CO never contacted me and approved the nomination.
> Mailed them my EOI id on 28th. they issued invite on 29th  dont worry. if they asked u something,
> please call them and get it clarified


Hi Aravind,

I've applied for skills assessment last evening for 149212; hoping my assessment outcome is positive. Wanted to check if you applied directly or thru an agent.

Also, I'm planning to start working on the SS documentation part this weekend and was hoping you could help as I don't want to go thru any agents and do it myself.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i did it myself


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

*ACT - Limited occupation*



neha9867 said:


> I had sent my documents...for limited occupation verification they need the following documents :-
> 
> - ielts scores
> - job opportunities
> ...


Hi Neha,

What is the status of your SS with ACT. I've got 7 in IELTS (each band) and was eagerly waiting for the new ACT list with the hope of 149212 being available/open status. Shocking to say the least its listed as "limited" at the beginning itself :eek2:

Last evening I applied for skills assessment and hoping the outcome is positive and comes ASAP so that I have enough time for the SS and Visa application.

Regards,
Radhika


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> For those waiting for ACT sponsorship pls be informed that as of now they are processing 11th July applications.Called them this morning and got the info.


11th July Application from the 6 past suspended occupations, right?


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Mroks said:


> 11th July Application from the 6 past suspended occupations, right?


Sorry,that I dont know?By the way when did you apply for ACT state sponsorship?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sendshaz said:


> Sorry,that I dont know?By the way when did you apply for ACT state sponsorship?


29th July


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

Mroks said:


> 29th July


I have applied on 10th (I paid on 10th July),,,,haven't received anything yet....do they go by the date we make payment or date of payment confirmation email ?
Occ: 261111 ICT BA


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

aa2312 said:


> I have applied on 10th (I paid on 10th July),,,,haven't received anything yet....do they go by the date we make payment or date of payment confirmation email ?
> Occ: 261111 ICT BA


ACT has to acknowledge your application and payment and from that day on wards you are in queue.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Unlike vetassess there in not much diffrence between payment date and acknowledgement date.. so take eother day +/- a couple of days..


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

argetlam0102 said:


> Unlike vetassess there in not much diffrence between payment date and acknowledgement date.. so take eother day +/- a couple of days..


sounds great...I hope they nominate me soon...


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

A question to Senior Expats - 
can anyone explain why there arent any members who have moved or are yet to move to Canberra, who have posted on the thread "Starting the new phase; major fight at first step!"?? 
I am looking for some information from people who have moved, but most of the members in in that thread are those who are going to move to Mel or Sydney.


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

Given I made payment on 10th & (I dont know the acknowledgement date - with my agent) & todays processing date 11 july...when will I be allocated a CO ? I am soooo restlesss...someone advice please...?


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Suggest you call them up.. they will give u a clear picture. .


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi friends,

Need help with " Job opportunities" format to submit while applying ACT State Sponsorship.

Any advices also helpful..

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Its pretty simple. Open a word, copy entire of the related job, paste it, put in the link as well. 
5 - 6 is what they require. but i would prefer 10 atleast


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank u for the information.. But finding job advertisement without Aus citizenship and security Clarence options getting difficult ... Any source that I can use to search for required postings for ICT support Engineer or System Analyst or Helpdesk technician etc ..

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

tht said:


> Hi Deee, Congrats on receiving the new passport and All the Best for your PCC. After receiving your grant, when do you plan to move?


Thx Tht,

My partner also receive His Passport Yday. PCC appointment for tomorrow. Hope they Give PCC on the same day.

I am planning to move lil early. May be in October End. But i m going alone. My family will join me in later months.

We will be in contact.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Thank u for the information.. But finding job advertisement without Aus citizenship and security Clarence options getting difficult ... Any source that I can use to search for required postings for ICT support Engineer or System Analyst or Helpdesk technician etc ..
> 
> ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


Dear Vamsi, 

agreed that is a problem with ACT esp for IT professionals where most of the projects are for Govt Companies and a Australian Citizenship is mandated. 
For your job search suggest you use all the sites and not just limit it to Seek. 

the list is appended below for your reference. 

Careerjet.com.au - Jobs & Careers in Australia
SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
Search jobs in Australia at Jobsearch.com.au, Australia Job Search Engine
Jobs, Employment & Careers @ MyCareer
Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed
Jobs Direct From Employers | Apply Direct
Jobs Directly From Employers | Snipey

Hope this helps.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you Very much... It helps me lot.. I'll start digging into these links

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

All the Best.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Dee,

do you have job in hand or trying your luck?



Deee said:


> Thx Tht,
> 
> My partner also receive His Passport Yday. PCC appointment for tomorrow. Hope they Give PCC on the same day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> Dee,
> 
> do you have job in hand or trying your luck?


Yes, I will Search job once i reach there.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

All the best.


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> All the best.


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Deee said:


> Thx Tht,
> 
> My partner also receive His Passport Yday. PCC appointment for tomorrow. Hope they Give PCC on the same day.
> 
> ...


I wish you all the Best and luck!!


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Guys

Can you please help me. My job code 149211/212 is under limited category that too only in ACT. As per my consultant I need to show at least 5 vacancies in ACT for my job code. Now there are about 15 vacancies in Call Center however, I can see only 2 vacancies for Call Center/ Customer Care Manager on seek & other job portals other 13 vacancies are are call center reps. Though I have done that job in the past but, their job duties are different from the ones listed in job code 149211/212

I am really confused. Any help/ suggestions at this stage would be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## K6370 (Jul 31, 2013)

My aplicantion has been assigned to CO for a week, and i didnt get any message from co. 
CO'name is Glynis Rathbone. Anybody know her?


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Be ready with the money to pay the visa fees. You should have your result by today or tomorrow.


----------



## K6370 (Jul 31, 2013)

thank you. i hope so.


----------



## seta (Jun 25, 2013)

K6370 said:


> My aplicantion has been assigned to CO for a week, and i didnt get any message from co.
> CO'name is Glynis Rathbone. Anybody know her?


When did you apply for the nomination?


----------



## K6370 (Jul 31, 2013)

seta said:


> When did you apply for the nomination?


my code is 261111. i applied in 9th july. my case was assigned to co in 29th aug.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

CO was assigned on 29th aug? then its pretty late for a decision. call them up and ask if they need anything


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

K6370 said:


> my code is 261111. i applied in 9th july. my case was assigned to co in 29th aug.


I applied on 10th...same occ code...haven't been assigned a CO yet....


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

10th august?


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

aravindhmohan said:


> 10th august?


10 th July


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

you must have some assigned soon since as per previous persons timeline, he applied on 9th june


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Suggest you call them up to find status of your file. When ever a co is assigned you get a system generated mail saying that your co is assigned.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Good morning Expats, 

Need suggestion or want to know the best and reliable option to pay Visa fee (AUD 3520) as my credit card doesn't have the limit to pay fee as required.

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

put it in your debit card account and pay.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Or a cheaper option would be to take a prepaid travelxard and load it with money..


----------



## K6370 (Jul 31, 2013)

I sent a massage to ACT to ask about my case.
it is shock that i have a reply saying the CO was on personal leave. And they said my case will be assigned to another CO.
I am so angry about this since i realised if i didnt email to ask maybe i would wait for long time but get nothing!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi

My agent (who I'm no longer using) told me that for State Sponsorship I need to get a letter from Auditor to show I have sufficient funds towards settlement costs. Has anyone submitted any such letter?

Thanks


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Good u sacked your agent. Nothing of that sort is required. . All u require is an undertaking that needa to be notarized


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

dont get worry and upset. its ok. a week delay is udnerstandble


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

My occupation is in limited category for ACT. Any idea how long they take to respond for the verification mail? Any testers who are in the same boat as mine?


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pre approval takes 4 - 5 days max..


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

argetlam0102 said:


> Good u sacked your agent. Nothing of that sort is required. . All u require is an undertaking that needa to be notarized


Thanks. I just wanted to confirm this. I do believe my agent uses these unnecessary documents to make it sound like the process is tedious and use her services for it.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Pre approval takes 4 - 5 days max..


Great thanks!. Hope 8-9 jobs would do the trick..Is it normally based on our documentation or more so based on the availability in 2613 group?


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

The pre approval is done based onnir resume. . Proofs are required when u file for ss


----------



## pbk (Aug 6, 2013)

amittal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for ACT SS on Nov 3rd, 2012 and payment acknowledged on Nov 6th. My story so far goes like this:
> 
> ...


Hi amittal,

What is CO?

- pbk


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

For pre-approval/ verification of limited occupation code, can we show job openings that are govt related for ACT? I feel that we can show any job that is relevant to what we are doing right now, and the ones which doesnt require citizenship, security clearance ..Any thoughts pls?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

dont show jobs which need security clearance. not advisable


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Hi Friends / Expats,

Vetassess assessment completed.

All the very best to others too... Specially... Prashant, Laurinoz, Sapna.

And Deepest Regards from bottom of my heart to... Deepuz, Devang, Ishaanchal, Mroks.... (Don't know where these guys are right now, no posts from them from past many days...May be they have shifted to new threads).


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

pbk said:


> Hi amittal,
> 
> What is CO?
> 
> - pbk


Hi pbk,

CO = Case Officer (different COs for SS and DIAC Visa processing)

Though this post was long time back! Got my visa already and leaving for Canberra via Sydney on 25-Nov-13.

Cheers!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

all the best Amit . lets be in touch. you can add me in FB with the same name. i am also moving around same time


----------



## gigs1981 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello Ishaan / Sandhya / Deepuz,

please folks if you can help me out in getting Commitment Letter for ACT 190 visa.

I have got +ve assessment from ACS and now planning to file ACT ss.

i know it would sound absurd to ask this, as this topic has been discussed in length in various forums. But i haven't found anything useful yet. So maybe you guy can help a bit.

Ishaan am from patiala, I would really appreciate if you can guide me towards this.

Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

PM me your id. i share a couple of them. but remember a exact replicaa ( 50 %) is considered not helpful since there are 2 COs only


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

amittal said:


> Hi pbk,
> 
> CO = Case Officer (different COs for SS and DIAC Visa processing)
> 
> ...


Hiiii,

What is your occu code... Me too going to canberra via syd ...but me going in Feb..
All the best dude..


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi all, 

We submitted our application to ACT this week (after some issues with the website last weekend). Now i am just wondering roughly how many weeks it will take for a decision from them. Is there an average timescale at the moment?

Thanks for any information in advance,
Rebecca

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rebecca-j-green said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We submitted our application to ACT this week (after some issues with the website last weekend). Now i am just wondering roughly how many weeks it will take for a decision from them. Is there an average timescale at the moment?
> 
> ...


The count down begins when ACT acknowledges your ACT SS application and payment.
Should work in around 1.5 months. CO gets assigned and generally approves with in 3 days after that.


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

Mroks said:


> The count down begins when ACT acknowledges your ACT SS application and payment.
> Should work in around 1.5 months. CO gets assigned and generally approves with in 3 days after that.


Thank you

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

45 calendar days


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Has anyone got ACT SS approved recently?


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

tht said:


> I wish you all the Best and luck!!


Thanks Tht.
I receive my Grant Today:second:


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Deee said:


> Thanks Tht.
> I receive my Grant Today:second:


Hey Dee,

Many many congratulations... :rockon:arty:lane:


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

Deee said:


> Thanks Tht.
> I receive my Grant Today:second:


Hey when did u apply for ACT Ss


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

I talked to ACT on thursday..they said they were processing 9th 
July applications..I have not been assigned a CO yet...anyone has got any updates today ?


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

vikasmart said:


> Hey when did u apply for ACT Ss


Thank you, Vikas 
Please see my time line for details.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations Dee


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Congrats DEEE. all the best for your future in Canberra.


----------



## alafar85 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello everyone..

I need someone's advice. I am applying through an agent, who is unfortunately is so unprofessional. I have a case officer assigned, and last week i have been requested to send my PCC, medicals, and certificates and basically all my documents. I had everything ready for the agent long time ago, tho when she submitted the documents, she sent the wrong Work Letter (which I had first and was wrong for the ACS assessment, and then I got another one which is correct). So the agent sent again another email with the correct one. Is there any impact on that? Anyone knows about how the officers handle the applications? All my documents are ready and submitted now, but after sending some wrong ones!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

2 different documents for same job with responsibilities could raise suspicion 
i dont think i will be able to comment


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

Any status on ACT SS. ...Getting impatient


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

Itz high time...no updates for july applications


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

Which dates r being processed. ...any idea


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

vikasmart said:


> Itz high time...no updates for july applications


Thursday they were processing 9 july...after that no update... Whats ur occ code and date of app ?


----------



## seta (Jun 25, 2013)

K6370 said:


> I sent a massage to ACT to ask about my case.
> it is shock that i have a reply saying the CO was on personal leave. And they said my case will be assigned to another CO.
> I am so angry about this since i realised if i didnt email to ask maybe i would wait for long time but get nothing!


What is the name of the CO that was on leave and who do you get reassigned to?


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

aa2312 said:


> thursday they were processing 9 july...after that no update... Whats ur occ code and date of app ?


doa -13.07


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Dear Expats,

I need your help for ACT SS:

1. Need references for settlement statement.

2. Can we use faxed copy of vetassess assessment for ACT SS.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

1. Need references for settlement statement. - you mean sample? i would recommend u browse thro sites like canberrayourfuture.com.au and etc and prepare one of your own

2. Can we use faxed copy of vetassess assessment for ACT SS. - Yes you can use it


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Hi Aravindmohan,

I have PM you my ID.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> 1. Need references for settlement statement. - you mean sample? i would recommend u browse thro sites like canberrayourfuture.com.au and etc and prepare one of your own
> 
> 2. Can we use faxed copy of vetassess assessment for ACT SS. - Yes you can use it



Ok Aravind,

Thanks for your reply. I will do it.

Can you suggest some more sites.


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

alafar85 said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I need someone's advice. I am applying through an agent, who is unfortunately is so unprofessional. I have a case officer assigned, and last week i have been requested to send my PCC, medicals, and certificates and basically all my documents. I had everything ready for the agent long time ago, tho when she submitted the documents, she sent the wrong Work Letter (which I had first and was wrong for the ACS assessment, and then I got another one which is correct). So the agent sent again another email with the correct one. Is there any impact on that? Anyone knows about how the officers handle the applications? All my documents are ready and submitted now, but after sending some wrong ones!


HI,
I suggest to all dear applicants just do not trust Agents Blindly. I also had appoint Agent, all the Mail conversation right from assessment i do myself. At the time of Visa Document Upload, she upload Statutory Documents in Work Experience . For which CO asked another document. Than i did all upload work. Because i just couldn't take risk. Agent filled form 80 and Form 929, but that too she mailed me , i made changes than upload.
So guys, in the whole 1.5 yr journey my agent helped me with notary, translates, scanning, printing and courier service. I think i really paid much for that.

Coming to you alafar85, if you have upload correct document than i dont think this will create any major issue, but no room to make further any mistake. You need to be precise now.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

sent mails all those who asked for.. please check


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

K6370 said:


> thank you. i hope so.


Any update... U got a case officer ?


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

Is there any update whtsoevr from ACT ? Approvals ? co assigned ?


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Deee said:


> HI,
> I suggest to all dear applicants just do not trust Agents Blindly. I also had appoint Agent, all the Mail conversation right from assessment i do myself. At the time of Visa Document Upload, she upload Statutory Documents in Work Experience . For which CO asked another document. Than i did all upload work. Because i just couldn't take risk. Agent filled form 80 and Form 929, but that too she mailed me , i made changes than upload.
> So guys, in the whole 1.5 yr journey my agent helped me with notary, translates, scanning, printing and courier service. I think i really paid much for that.
> 
> Coming to you alafar85, if you have upload correct document than i dont think this will create any major issue, but no room to make further any mistake. You need to be precise now.


I second this. I visited nearly 5 different agents before i finalised on one. I needed to go through an agent as i needed guidance regarding the various stages and the respective documents. 
However, i agree with Deee, in that you need to retain control with the Agents. Else you would be waiting for an update. 
So choose your agents wisely and keep yourself involved. research as much as you can regarding the whole PR Process and dont lose hope. If you have a chance, then you definitely can get through.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Hi,

Kindly correct me for the below mentioned doubts...

1. I have searched and come to conclusion that Cost of living (Per Month) comes to appx. 2900$.

Is it good or do I need any changes?

2. Really confused about financial declaration.

(a) How much to show in Cash / Bank savings??

Someone have showed 7 lacs (Devang) others have 20 Lacs... ?????

(b) Will FDs be counted in Cash / savings or in Investments ???

(c) Till when we have to maintain the finance in our accounts: Till SS approval or DIAC approval??

(d) Can we use the amount from these declared funds to deposit fees for DIAC after SS approval??

Please guide...


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

Any update today please ? Looks like ACT is not actively approving apps


----------



## raoshri (Sep 11, 2013)

deepuz said:


> congratz !!!
> 
> I have applied for ACT SS yesterday (16/12) ....
> 
> ...


Hi Deepuz

can u please share your experience in ACT? how is the cost of living? I am planning to apply for ACT SS... 
my vetassess assessment has come positive but waiting for hardcopy of the advise, I fax which they sent me was not clear.... 
regards,
Raoshri


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

13 July Co allotted


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

vikasmart said:


> 13 July Co allotted


Great news Vikas...... Is ACT also issuing invites immediately for occupations that were suspended ?


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

aa2312 said:


> Great news Vikas...... Is ACT also issuing invites immediately for occupations that were suspended ?


Yes it is. ..


----------



## seta (Jun 25, 2013)

Got SS approved today. I applied on 2 sept. Yeah, I cannot believe it either. It might have something to do with the fact that my occupation is reaching its ceiling so ACT prioritised my application somehow. My occupation was among the suspended one.


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

*Act*



seta said:


> Got SS approved today. I applied on 2 sept. Yeah, I cannot believe it either. It might have something to do with the fact that my occupation is reaching its ceiling so ACT prioritised my application somehow. My occupation was among the suspended one.


Whats ur occ code? Hav u got invite ?


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

*Act*



vikasmart said:


> Yes it is. ..


Whats ur occ please ?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

The CO allocation and approval completely depends on the occupation code genre. Meaning if you are in the family of IT occupations the processing time and priorities are different then if you are in Engineering, so on and so forth. Also it matters a lot if your occupation is Limited/Open/Closed.

I have noticed that people have received ACT SS approval in a week as well as a month and as much as two months.

Either way...congratulations.



seta said:


> Got SS approved today. I applied on 2 sept. Yeah, I cannot believe it either. It might have something to do with the fact that my occupation is reaching its ceiling so ACT prioritised my application somehow. My occupation was among the suspended one.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

seta said:


> Got SS approved today. I applied on 2 sept. Yeah, I cannot believe it either. It might have something to do with the fact that my occupation is reaching its ceiling so ACT prioritised my application somehow. My occupation was among the suspended one.


Would like to have your following details
CO allotted date?
Occupation code?


----------



## seta (Jun 25, 2013)

aa2312 said:


> Whats ur occ please ?


Mine is 233411.


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

*Act*



seta said:


> Mine is 233411.


Hav u got invite also ?


----------



## seta (Jun 25, 2013)

yes I have. They come 1 minute after each other.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

vikasmart said:


> 13 July Co allotted


Congrats
Your occupation code please?


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

Got inviteeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

aa2312 said:


> Got inviteeeeeeeeeeee


ur timelines pls? and skill code


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Announcement on ACT website-

All occupations within ANZSCO 2613 ‘Software and Applications Programmers’ are now closed.

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

any updates for ACT SS approval


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

Ict ba applied for ss on 10 july approved n invited today...


Whatsss next please ? What are the steps now?


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

seta, aa2312 and Vikasmart, CONGRATULATIONS on the ACT SS.


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

*Pm*



aravindhmohan said:


> 1. Need references for settlement statement. - you mean sample? i would recommend u browse thro sites like canberrayourfuture.com.au and etc and prepare one of your own
> 
> 2. Can we use faxed copy of vetassess assessment for ACT SS. - Yes you can use it


I have sent u a pm... Plz check


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Announcement on ACT website-
> 
> All occupations within ANZSCO 2613 ‘Software and Applications Programmers’ are now closed.
> 
> ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


Last week only SS recommenced and now closed..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sai2Aus said:


> Last week only SS recommenced and now closed..


ACT has very less quota as compared to NSW or Vic.
Seems Vic is the only option left for you.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> ACT has very less quota as compared to NSW or Vic.
> Seems Vic is the only option left for you.


Yup.. im expecting my ACS results in Nov. Till then Vic should be open.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: 


Whats up with your ACT result bro?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sai2Aus said:


> Yup.. im expecting my ACS results in Nov. Till then Vic should be open.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Whats up with your ACT result bro?


Applied on 29th July and waiting


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Your SS after you login should have a new hyperlink "Apply visa now". You can click there and go through 17 pages of application steps. You don't have to finish and lodge unless you have all docs ready but you can save your work and continue as and when you can.
Congrats....


aa2312 said:


> Ict ba applied for ss on 10 july approved n invited today...
> 
> 
> Whatsss next please ? What are the steps now?


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

aa2312 said:


> Got inviteeeeeeeeeeee


Hi,
Congrats for your SS..
One question,were you informed about your CO or you directly got approval and invitation?


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

Co was assigned....


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

aa2312 said:


> Co was assigned....


When n within how many days u got approval?Kindly reply.


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

3 days of co allocation


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

aa2312 said:


> Got inviteeeeeeeeeeee


CONGRATULATIONS seta, aa2312 and Vikasmart on ACT SS.

btw, did your case officer request any proof for Financial declaration for any one of you - prior approving the SS ? or correct me ?


----------



## sumit_sharma86 (Sep 11, 2013)

I want to apply for same subclass visa and I have an experience of 1.5 years at the moment and will be completing 2 years in January, 2014 as a Level 2 (Escalation Engineer) Cisco IP telephony Engineer (CUCM, Unity, UCCX and Gateways).

Agent told me that you fall under 190 sub class and can get visa if you get 7 bands each. 

I fall under the category of Network Administrator and is showing "Limited" in 2013-2014 ACT occupation list. 

Please guide me if this will be right time to apply for the PR and do we have good jobs for Network or IP Telephony engineers there?


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey friends. ..any updates act ss


----------



## ankur007 (Dec 20, 2012)

Vikas - i guess applications for uly are getting cleared for SS ACT


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sumit_sharma86 said:


> I want to apply for same subclass visa and I have an experience of 1.5 years at the moment and will be completing 2 years in January, 2014 as a Level 2 (Escalation Engineer) Cisco IP telephony Engineer (CUCM, Unity, UCCX and Gateways).
> 
> Agent told me that you fall under 190 sub class and can get visa if you get 7 bands each.
> 
> ...


SA also sponsors your occupation code and requires 6.5 band each.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Day before yesterday emailed ACT and inquired about current ACT processing time line and got the below mentioned reply from them today


*Dear XXX,

Due to other priority work we are currently processing on a 6-8 week timescale. Applications received on 13 July 13 are currently being processed. Applications are processed in date of lodgement order.

Regards

Pat Dunne

Pat Dunne | Case Officer

Ph: (02) 620 75461 | Fx: (02) 620 70033 |

Migration & Information Services| Economic Development Directorate |ACT Government

Level 2, Telstra Building, 490 Northbourne Avenue, Canberra ACT 2602

*


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

I got my SS approval.
Can anyone tell time limit for filing visa.
Is medical check up process is difficult.
What is the timelimit to get PCC.
What is visa fees incl dependent. 
Thanks


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats. You have 60 days from the day you received the invitation to lodge the visa application. Medical process is simple and so is PCC.

All fees guidance are available online.

Good luck.


vikasmart said:


> I got my SS approval.
> Can anyone tell time limit for filing visa.
> Is medical check up process is difficult.
> What is the timelimit to get PCC.
> ...


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks mate for quick reply


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

But my agent told me that we have 45 days after SS for filing visa? R u sure abt 60 days?


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

vikasmart said:


> But my agent told me that we have 45 days after SS for filing visa? R u sure abt 60 days?


Its 60 days..moreover its mentioned in the invitation email ...


----------



## sumit_sharma86 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Mroks,

Could you please tell me if I can apply after 1.5 years of experience also? or minimum 3 years is required?

Regards,

Sumit


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

depends on your job code and if you meet points


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi
Is I am the primary applicant for 190 to ACT . As a primary applicant is it enough only for me to stay for 2yrs in the sponsored state or does the same apply to my spouse and child?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

it applies for everyone. ACT is not a bargaining chip to enter the country. there is a 2 year obligation, make your familys mind to meet it. there are others who might break it. its all ones own feeling towards it


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Tks for the info arvind.
When are you planning to leave to Canberra? Is it true that a security clearance is required for most of the jobs?I am an interior designer., my daughter is 17- she is planning to pursue undergrad either in India or Singapore. Should i include her in the application ?considering the 2yr obligation to the state sponsoring our visa and the expensive university education in Australia,?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hi
> 
> My agent (who I'm no longer using) told me that for State Sponsorship I need to get a letter from Auditor to show I have sufficient funds towards settlement costs. Has anyone submitted any such letter?
> 
> Thanks


Hi
I just wanted to touch base with you since you too are from Chennai.
Vetassess applied and acknowledged on Sept 10.I am applying for ACT SS 190.
Which state are you applying for?
Reg
Y


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Vijay
My occupation is n limited category too. But sorry I don't have further info on ur query.I hv applied for vetassess and recvd acknowledgment for the same on Sept 10.Are you applying on ur own or through an agent?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Not really. you can include her in the application and get hr PR.
Clause is whenever she lives in AU, 2 years needs to be in sponsoring state. she can live outside AU as well and there are no obligations


Yenigalla said:


> Tks for the info arvind.
> When are you planning to leave to Canberra? Is it true that a security clearance is required for most of the jobs?I am an interior designer., my daughter is 17- she is planning to pursue undergrad either in India or Singapore. Should i include her in the application ?considering the 2yr obligation to the state sponsoring our visa and the expensive university education in Australia,?


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

Any info on how to apply for Australian PCc ?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i guess its an online link. kindly google it


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> Not really. you can include her in the application and get hr PR.
> Clause is whenever she lives in AU, 2 years needs to be in sponsoring state. she can live outside AU as well and there are no obligations


Hi, i was under the impression that after the 1st validating entry, we need to spend 2 years in AU when we enter. is that right? or is it that we can stay in Mel for sometime or Brisbane initially and then move to ACT and stay for 2 years?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

if you are inside AU, it has to be Canberra only. 
if its outside AU, it doesnt matter


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

After validating your entry into AU, you should stay and work in ACT for the initial 2 yrs. After 2yrs ,you are eligible to move to anypart of AU.


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

That's what i thought too. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

Does anyone know the definition of 212412 Newspaper or Periodical Editor? I have been a web editor but for NGOs and government, not for newspapers and periodicals. Do I fit this category?


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone has any new updates? invites? CO allocated?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

One of my friend has contacted ACT today and currently they are processing 23rd July offshore applicants.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

My agent tells me that I have to notarise my financial assets. However I read in earlier posts that it is not reqd. I guess company share values have to be notarised. Can I show jewellery? How do I validate these assets?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

u just a declaration mentioning your asset value and get it notarized. you dont need to do anything else like auditor and all


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Yenigalla said:


> My agent tells me that I have to notarise my financial assets. However I read in earlier posts that it is not reqd. I guess company share values have to be notarised. Can I show jewellery? How do I validate these assets?


Notarization is required. I have attached the format, since currently the 'ACT Guidelines' link is not working on ACT site.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

tks arvind .


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Sure. I will check it asap. Tks mroks


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Tks mroks


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Dear expats

In the state sponsorship guideline it has been mentioned to provide "a copy of the full advertisement (a minimum of 5 vacancies). It is essential that the date of the advertisement as well as the location where the job is offered are displayed Web links and /or screen shots are not acceptable and, if provided, could result in the criterion not being met."

I would like to say that, there are many advertisement those are given in websites. So, how to give the copy of those advertisement? Is the print copy sufficient?

Would appreciate your reply in this regard


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

copy and paste the entire content, give the link as well


----------



## batraks (Aug 30, 2013)

manan_1986 said:


> Hello, I am waiting for the Case officer to be appointed for my case. I have applied under 225412 Pharmaceutical and medical devices sales representative, Can anyone tell me what is the market scenario for Pharmaceutical sales in ACT
> 
> Thank you


Hello Manan,
Did u got ur SS from ACT,i have applied with same category in SA SS, in first week of august, still not got any answer.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

bdapplicant said:


> Dear expats
> 
> In the state sponsorship guideline it has been mentioned to provide "a copy of the full advertisement (a minimum of 5 vacancies). It is essential that the date of the advertisement as well as the location where the job is offered are displayed Web links and /or screen shots are not acceptable and, if provided, could result in the criterion not being met."
> 
> ...


Status of the job should be open.
Job location should be in ACT and should not require Oz citizenship or security clearance (you can search by 'citi', 'secu', 'clea' etc for filtering)

Convert the job advertisement web link into pdf. Merge all the five pdf's into one. For this you can download tools from internet. I used soda pdf trial version of 15 days.


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello,
Got case officer assigned today.Application lodged on 30th and confirmation at 2nd august.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

lovely. expect decision in 2 - 3 days


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

If i convert webpage to PDF like this- https://www.dropbox.com/s/wva8hi9leo4bfp4/Store%20Manager%20www-seek-com-au.pdf will it be ok?



Mroks said:


> Status of the job should be open.
> Job location should be in ACT and should not require Oz citizenship or security clearance (you can search by 'citi', 'secu', 'clea' etc for filtering)
> 
> Convert the job advertisement web link into pdf. Merge all the five pdf's into one. For this you can download tools from internet. I used soda pdf trial version of 15 days.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

In browser, try, File -> Print -> PDF and save that file. After all files are saved in pdf format then use PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free. ... much much easier 



bdapplicant said:


> If i convert webpage to PDF like this- https://www.dropbox.com/s/wva8hi9leo4bfp4/Store%20Manager%20www-seek-com-au.pdf will it be ok?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i am not sure if mine is right format, but it went through without any questions. attaching it here for everyones reference


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot man.



DesiTadka said:


> In browser, try, File -> Print -> PDF and save that file. After all files are saved in pdf format then use PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free. ... much much easier


----------



## Can14 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and am currently in the final stage of document collection for skill assessment. I have a question about the Statutory Declaration the vetassess site mentions that it has declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness. My question is - does it need to printed on stamp paper or any plain paper would do? and what all information does the notary public needs to mention on it?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

it needs to be on a stamp paper..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> Got case officer assigned today.Application lodged on 30th and confirmation at 2nd august.


Congrats.
Your occupation code?
Are you an offshore or onshore applicant?


----------



## pbk (Aug 6, 2013)

amittal said:


> Hi pbk,
> 
> CO = Case Officer (different COs for SS and DIAC Visa processing)
> 
> ...


Thank you amittal. All the best for your new endeavor!


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Congrats.
> Your occupation code?
> Are you an offshore or onshore applicant?


Thanks,
Good news is that I got nominated also today morning ngot an invite aswell.I am offshore applicant and my occupation code is142114-Hair or beauty salon manager.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

congrats shahz


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sendshaz said:


> Thanks,
> Good news is that I got nominated also today morning ngot an invite aswell.I am offshore applicant and my occupation code is142114-Hair or beauty salon manager.


Congrats and wishing you a speedy visa process ahead


----------



## ethane (Sep 18, 2013)

Just wondering if everyone get denied by ACT SS before?
My SS CO assigned ytd but now I am feeling very worry about getting denied.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i dont think u need to worry about denial.


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks Arvind and Mrocks and wish u the same....


----------



## Can14 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks Aravindhmohan , i had also called up the vetassess helpline and they said a declaration on plain paper is ok, however they asked for it to be handwritten and stamped by a notary public.


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey friends

How to make payment for visa application. ACT SS approved. which banks issue prepaid forex card???? how long it takes for processing application


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

vikasmart said:


> Hey friends
> 
> How to make payment for visa application. ACT SS approved. which banks issue prepaid forex card???? how long it takes for processing application


Should be normally done by a credit card. Some say debit cards also work, can you share ur timeline btw?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

vikasmart said:


> Hey friends
> 
> How to make payment for visa application. ACT SS approved. which banks issue prepaid forex card???? how long it takes for processing application


190 visa takes around 1.5 to 2 months. CO gets allocated in around 4-5 weeks.
Came across some members who used travel card ( in absence of credit card) for making visa fee payment.


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

Mroks said:


> 190 visa takes around 1.5 to 2 months. CO gets allocated in around 4-5 weeks.
> Came across some members who used travel card ( in absence of credit card) for making visa fee payment.


theres prepaid forex card via which v can make payment. I dont know which bank issues that...i doubt travel card would work as its issued for travel purpose payments.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

vikasmart said:


> Hey friends
> 
> How to make payment for visa application. ACT SS approved. which banks issue prepaid forex card???? how long it takes for processing application


you can get an axis bank travel card.it is issued in a days time.Contact India cements forex division


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Travel card and forex card r one and same thing....Bank generally do not issue this cards unless u ve visa....but u might get one of these cards from travel agent because they dont bother much about documentation....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Thanks a lot man.


Hi

I ve tried merging document but the last page looks different from
Rest of the form when I do it for form 80 as I m only scanning last page only. Will that be ok ?

Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

vikasmart said:


> Hey friends
> 
> How to make payment for visa application. ACT SS approved. which banks issue prepaid forex card???? how long it takes for processing application


Hi, I had this issue when i had to apply for 190. They only accept credit cards and that too only a single credit card. 
I didnt know anyone who had that much limit on the credit card. I then heard about SBI Signature Card. You need to start an FD of 2.5l and then you can apply for a Credit card with almost the same limit. I went through this option.


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

After applying for is there any formalities from our side except medical & pcc. Is there any verification or checks from DIAC before granting visa. Pls explain. Thx.


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

After applying for visa.....
Sorry typo


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Guys,

Any new updates? CO allocated? invites?


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

rvijay said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any new updates? CO allocated? invites?


Yes, I have an update:
I received ACT SS approval and invite to file VISA for ICT BA.

Just started to collate the relevant documents for VISA submission.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Ladies and Gents...
> 
> I exactly do not know what i am about to write. Although, I had a script running in my mind during this entire journey of my 190 PR Visa, But, now when the time has come, I am blank !
> 
> ...


Cool. Finally !!! When you finally planning to move? Whats your occupation.


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

congrats! that's great news!

I'm about to start process with an agent but while doing extensive research - I haven't been able to find a SINGLE job ad for my occupation code (Newspaper or Periodical Editor). This is a huge problem when I have to submit 5 ads later. 

Is this a hiring low-season in ACT/ Canberra?

Because of this, I'm not moving anything along at all.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Usher, dont give up so early. get your assessment ready so that you can apply at the right time


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

NBR said:


> Yes, I have an update:
> I received ACT SS approval and invite to file VISA for ICT BA.
> 
> Just started to collate the relevant documents for VISA submission.


Congrats.
When was CO allotted to your ACT SS.


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Congrats.
> When was CO allotted to your ACT SS.


Thank you Mroks,

Three days prior the SS approval. Co requested latest payslips and voila.


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Ladies and Gents...
> 
> I exactly do not know what i am about to write. Although, I had a script running in my mind during this entire journey of my 190 PR Visa, But, now when the time has come, I am blank !
> 
> ...


Congrats ishaanchal!!!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

NBR said:


> Thank you Mroks,
> 
> Three days prior the SS approval. Co requested latest payslips and voila.


Sorry didn't get the term voila.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Sorry didn't get the term voila.


It's a French phrase that translates to "there it is" or "there you have it". In the literal sense "to express satisfation"


----------



## trupti_solanki (Sep 26, 2013)

Devang said:


> I am also applying for contact center manager...... How is job opportunities in call center


Hi Devang,

Did you get through the VETASSESS result for Call Center Manager?

Please reply.

Thank you
Trupti


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

For call center manager, it is vet assess only


----------



## trupti_solanki (Sep 26, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> For call center manager, it is vet assess only


Yes sir...I know about VETASSESS.

But anybody got positive result for Customer Service Manager from VETASSESS because I have few queries,I am applying to VETASSESS for same occupation.

Thank you
Trupti


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i am one of them who got positive. PM me your queries or post it here


----------



## trupti_solanki (Sep 26, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> i am one of them who got positive. PM me your queries or post it here


HI,

I am unable to send PM. I think still my account has not facility of PM.

My Query is - 
1) Within how many months do we get VETASSESS result?
2) Did VETASSESS verify physical place for work experience? 
3) What kind of Q do they ask to HR?
4) Any other tips for me before filling application?

Thank you
Trupti


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> Usher, dont give up so early. get your assessment ready so that you can apply at the right time


Thanks for the encouragement. I may well do that!
Would you be familiar with the job codes? I was wondering if I should call myself a project adminsitrator to up the chances.

Were you able to find 6 job ads that didn't require security clearance??

good luck to you too!!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

yes it will take some time to find those jobs. but yes you can do it eventually


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

My Query is - 
1) Within how many months do we get VETASSESS result? give it 3 months for result
2) Did VETASSESS verify physical place for work experience? - No, but they call your reporting manager and email them as well
3) What kind of Q do they ask to HR? - too big question to answer 
4) Any other tips for me before filling application? - Nothing. fill correct details in application. dont give fake documents and prepare your docs well


----------



## trupti_solanki (Sep 26, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> My Query is -
> 1) Within how many months do we get VETASSESS result? give it 3 months for result
> 2) Did VETASSESS verify physical place for work experience? - No, but they call your reporting manager and email them as well
> 3) What kind of Q do they ask to HR? - too big question to answer
> 4) Any other tips for me before filling application? - Nothing. fill correct details in application. dont give fake documents and prepare your docs well


Thank you so much..


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> yes it will take some time to find those jobs. but yes you can do it eventually


:humble: thank you!

By "recent, relevant", would jobs in the last 3 months do?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

I am searching for jobs in ACT as i am applying for state sponsored 190.
Unfortunately, i am unable to find any relevant to my occupation-Interior Designer , atleast a few to save the employers response -whcih is reqd for filing EOI.
I have only found one advertisement so far.
I am trying to contact all the firms located in ACT and sending my resume .I understand the fact that getting a job while i am here is out of the question, but i am unable to find any currently even to save some responses -reqd to process my application.
Anyone faced these issues?:tsk:


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

use seek.com.au 
linkedin search for canberra
indeed.com.au
these sites should help


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> use seek.com.au
> linkedin search for canberra
> indeed.com.au
> these sites should help


i ve tried arvind. theres just one job posted..probably i should change the key words and try for related jobs.Are related jobs to the main occupation accepted?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

what do u mean by main occupation


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

What I meant was my occupation title is "interior designer". That is what I mean by main occupation.probably I should try keyword such as, kitchen designer or Cadd draftsperson.


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

CONGRUALTIONS ISHAANCHAL!! Glad that you received your VISA Grant!! I do believe that it was long over due.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> What I meant was my occupation title is "interior designer". That is what I mean by main occupation.probably I should try keyword such as, kitchen designer or Cadd draftsperson.


Try finding with,
Architect
Interior

All the best. I tried on few sites for interior designer, yes you are right got only one.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes. Hope my luck changes for the better and find some more jobs . Currently looks very bleak..
Hope. Hope. Hope.


----------



## swesok (Sep 29, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Yes. Hope my luck changes for the better and find some more jobs . Currently looks very bleak..
> Hope. Hope. Hope.


Hi yenigalla

when you are doing your job search , there is a new rule now that you must mentioned the whole ad in your research that includes the job description and salary not only the job link .

good luck


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes swesok. Yes I am aware that I need to show the entire ad and not the link.I was talking about keyword to type in for the search engine.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

any new updates ?


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

Guys i filed for the state sponsorship on Aug 18...by when should i expect a co to be assigned


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Oct 2nd week max


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey arvind, great thanks for the quick revert, whats your status currently and when do you plan to move to Canberra... have you found any decent job opportunities for call center/services...havea similar profile


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

well i am yet to get my grant. i guess there must be some nice openings soon enough for all of us.. 
keep the spirit up


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah i am sure there will be...all the best to you for your grant...may bother you for some other queries i may have later. Thnx for the help mate.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

sure thanks


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yippeee, surprisingly i got a mail on the SS approval today!!


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

While this is a mail forwarded by the agent is there a way i can double check on this?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

You can call them but they shoudl be closed for the day now.
All the best and congrats


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

If you have login/pass code details, you can check there. There should be a letter in "Correspondence" tab as well as if you have submitted your EOI, it will show a button/hyperlink saying "Click Here to Apply Visa".




sunny009 said:


> While this is a mail forwarded by the agent is there a way i can double check on this?


----------



## Can14 (Apr 30, 2013)

Could someone please tell me the time ACT takes to verify a limited occupation? 

Regards


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

3 hours to 3 days....



Can14 said:


> Could someone please tell me the time ACT takes to verify a limited occupation?
> 
> Regards


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

sunny009 said:


> Yippeee, surprisingly i got a mail on the SS approval today!!


Congratulations! When did you submit your application to ACT?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

18th aug i was charged on my card


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

Guys is canberrayourfuture the official site and the number to call on is +61132281...please confirm


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello all,

I've received the positive outcome from Vetassess for my code 224711 - Management Consultant and it is currently limited in the ACT SNOL.

I'm going to seek pre-approval and would like to know what format should I send my documents in, do they have to be certified or just colour scan is enough?

Regarding the criteria:



> For overseas residents:
>  a copy of a current CV or resume showing three (3) years of recent and
> relevant experience in your nominated occupation.


I only have 15 months of experience as a management consultant however I also run my own independent business which I could say I'm my own client, any ideas on how I can convince them to accept this for the above mentioned criteria?

Regarding the job listings, there are so many answers and its still not clear. So do I just copy and paste the jobs on a word file? Do I include any links provided? What if the date isn't available, do I put the date I've seen it?

TIA


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

All originals can be scanned as such. Only for financial capacity u will need to get notarized and then scan. Format can be pdf or word or whatever.

For job opps. there is a link called wed2pdf.com where u can download the ad in a pdf given the url. Finally merge all pdfs using some online merge tool. No need to include links, but u need to include only current and jobs that don need citizenship or security clearance. also include an employment statement stating how do u think that particular job is relevant to you.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

to be on safer side, include links as well for them to verify


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi ,While attaching job listings,what is the relevant timeframe acceptable by DIAC.. For ex: I am filing EOI in Dec 1st week, can I attach a listing which is 2 months old?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i dont think you can go back that old. recent 15 days would do. this is not official need. just my personal opinion


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh ok. My issue is there are hardly any job openings relative to my occupation., therefore I am saving whatever job offers are listed online.
Since I am eligible for ACT 190 , my options are also limited.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Any new updates? CO allocations?
Any idea on what date applications (for 2613) are currently being processed?


----------



## Shef (May 10, 2013)

Hi, 
Can any one help me for understanding the limited category?!we have sent for VETAASSES for customer service manager category on july 29th 2013 nd nw the category has turned as limited. What more verification/ step we need to go for?! Is VETASSES enuff for limited category?!


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

Shef said:


> Hi,
> Can any one help me for understanding the limited category?!we have sent for VETAASSES for customer service manager category on july 29th 2013 nd nw the category has turned as limited. What more verification/ step we need to go for?! Is VETASSES enuff for limited category?!


for limited category u need to verify it first from the act govt..u need to email them with a proof of atleast 5 jobs available in act for customer service..also u need to have an IELTS score of 7 each..once u get a verification mail, u can file for act SS..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## swesok (Sep 29, 2013)

sunny009 said:


> Guys i filed for the state sponsorship on Aug 18...by when should i expect a co to be assigned


Hi sunny

it took me 62 Days to get my ACT nomination but they contact me in the middle asking to repeat the job research again.

Best of luck


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

swesok said:


> Hi sunny
> 
> it took me 62 Days to get my ACT nomination but they contact me in the middle asking to repeat the job research again.
> 
> Best of luck


Hi, 

Was that 62 business days or have you included weekends too?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## swesok (Sep 29, 2013)

rebecca-j-green said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was that 62 business days or have you included weekends too?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


weekends were included


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

swesok said:


> weekends were included


Thank you

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## swesok (Sep 29, 2013)

rebecca-j-green said:


> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


you are welcome

Have you send all your documents and get acknowledgment email from them ??
and for your information, add all the detailed job description and salary which you will find in the job Adv in your research not only the link.

Best of luck


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

swesok said:


> Hi sunny
> 
> it took me 62 Days to get my ACT nomination but they contact me in the middle asking to repeat the job research again.
> 
> Best of luck


Hi swesok, thanks for responding, did get my SS approval the next day of posting this query. It took me exactly 45 calendar days to get the approval.

How much time we need to wait for the grant from the date of filing?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

All the best to those who have pends apps and who got Nominated, congrats


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> All the best to those who have pends apps and who got Nominated, congrats


Many thanks Arvind  how long is the wait post applying for the visa grant?


----------



## bhakta123 (Oct 4, 2013)

HI All, 
I have newly started for Australia PR processing through a consultancy firm Global Connexions Bangalore (basically unit of GC Froeign Services Pvt. Ltd. Hyderabad) 
Does anyone know about this agency? Kindly help me to understand the process of PR through these kind of agency. Is it advisable to process?
As they are charging hefty amount of fees. 
Thanks a lot in advance

Best Regards,
Raj


----------



## Shef (May 10, 2013)

roninquick said:


> for limited category u need to verify it first from the act govt..u need to email them with a proof of atleast 5 jobs available in act for customer service..also u need to have an IELTS score of 7 each..once u get a verification mail, u can file for act SS..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


Thanks roninquick for ur reply.
Can u tell me fr verifying frm ACT govt shld i wait fr VETASSES result or i can do it now. I hvnt recvd VETASSES result yet.

Also can u send me link for verifying act gov where i can find all details how to do it.please.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

you need vet assess result. even fax would do


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

One of the core requirement is skill assessment. You can't apply for verification without it. If you get notification that it's positive, you can contact Vetassess and ask them to send you a fax copy so that you can submit for verification with that scanned copy.

The guidelines are available for verification on www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/



Shef said:


> Thanks roninquick for ur reply.
> Can u tell me fr verifying frm ACT govt shld i wait fr VETASSES result or i can do it now. I hvnt recvd VETASSES result yet.
> 
> Also can u send me link for verifying act gov where i can find all details how to do it.please.


----------



## Shef (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi all, am trying to start the process for a friend of mine. Have 2 questions at the moment, would appreciate expert guidance from fellow senior expats:
1. The job code is in sol1 unlike mine hence want to reconfirm that this will fall under sub class 189 or not? If yes this should mean no applying for SS and directly apply for visa grant post skill assessment and EOI, and move to a location of your choice. 

2 Assessing authority here is ACS, wanted to check if this is a tough or an easy one to crack, moreover he does not have salary slips greater than 1 year old. Will this be a show stopper or is there a workaround.

Thanks in anticipation.
Regards,


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

If the occupation is listed in SOL1 that means he qualifies for 189 category with 60+ points. He would NOT get 5 extra points for the state nomination if he chooses to go for 189.

Regardless of 189 or 190 he will have to submit EOI. If he goes for 190, he will have to wait till he gets state nomination and invitation also comes in matter of minutes. For 189 he will have to wait as the invites are sent on pro-rata basis, bi-monthly.

DIAC says that the processing time for 189 is 8-10 weeks and for 190 it is 5-7 weeks.

About salary slips.... it all depends on CO. I don't have every single salary slips and I tend to provide salary slips of last 6 months only....

Good Luck...



sunny009 said:


> Hi all, am trying to start the process for a friend of mine. Have 2 questions at the moment, would appreciate expert guidance from fellow senior expats:
> 1. The job code is in sol1 unlike mine hence want to reconfirm that this will fall under sub class 189 or not? If yes this should mean no applying for SS and directly apply for visa grant post skill assessment and EOI, and move to a location of your choice.
> 
> 2 Assessing authority here is ACS, wanted to check if this is a tough or an easy one to crack, moreover he does not have salary slips greater than 1 year old. Will this be a show stopper or is there a workaround.
> ...


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for answering my previous query.

Does anyone have any experience with applying for pre-approval or verification of limited occupation, as an offshore applicant without 3 years of relevant experience in the nominated occupation in your CV?


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

This is for those who are already in canberra, can you give more information given the high cost of rentals. how are the job oppurtunities there, heard from the forum that 70% jobs are in the government and every other job requires one to be an australian citiziten for police enquiry. 

the reason for asking the above is that my skill is in the ACT territory and is open,(223311 - learning and development), but when i search jobs using seek and others i do not find learning jobs in canberra. please help.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

sairavi said:


> This is for those who are already in canberra, can you give more information given the high cost of rentals. how are the job oppurtunities there, heard from the forum that 70% jobs are in the government and every other job requires one to be an australian citiziten for police enquiry.
> 
> the reason for asking the above is that my skill is in the ACT territory and is open,(223311 - learning and development), but when i search jobs using seek and others i do not find learning jobs in canberra. please help.


Sairavi you can check this thread for more info on life in Canberra

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/106258-1-5-month-canberra-so-far.html


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> If the occupation is listed in SOL1 that means he qualifies for 189 category with 60+ points. He would NOT get 5 extra points for the state nomination if he chooses to go for 189.
> 
> Regardless of 189 or 190 he will have to submit EOI. If he goes for 190, he will have to wait till he gets state nomination and invitation also comes in matter of minutes. For 189 he will have to wait as the invites are sent on pro-rata basis, bi-monthly.
> 
> ...


Great, this makes things quite clear...appreciate your help desitadka.


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Yenigalla. appreciate your help.


----------



## Shef (May 10, 2013)

Hi, for ACT verfication the giudeline says tht we must provide 5 relevant advertisement of job vacancies.does it have to be advertisemnt within canberra or in australia will also work?


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> One of the core requirement is skill assessment. You can't apply for verification without it. If you get notification that it's positive, you can contact Vetassess and ask them to send you a fax copy so that you can submit for verification with that scanned copy.
> 
> The guidelines are available for verification on www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/


Hello, 

I'm new to this thread and it's a delight to see all the information sharing.. I've just got +ve vet outcome for 225113 marketing specialist but unfortunately the code is not on any state list to launch eoi. It's present on ACT as closed where if I have a valid job offer from an ACT employer i could apply for verification..

Would you know any trustworthy consultancies that would help find full time job offers in ACT? Or expat friends who've gone on a business visa who might be hiring?  

I'm already on seek and a few other recruitment sites. Please advise as I really wanna move forward...

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Shef said:


> Hi, for ACT verfication the giudeline says tht we must provide 5 relevant advertisement of job vacancies.does it have to be advertisemnt within canberra or in australia will also work?


Shef, if you are applying for state sponsored 190, you will be morally obliged to work and reside in the state sponsoring the visa.
So yes you have to attach job listing in ACT.


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

Canberra only!!


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Shef, if you are applying for state sponsored 190, you will be morally obliged to work and reside in the state sponsoring the visa.
> So yes you have to attach job listing in ACT.


You need to use the search string ACT basically and post all relevant jobs you can find 6-7


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

only from canberra bro..


----------



## Shef (May 10, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> only from canberra bro..


Thank fr the rply. Btw is there ny criteria (full time or part time or adv for aus residnts / citizen only) which advrtisemnt i can take and which not.? Or any relevnt adv within canberra?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

I am unable to find job listings pertaining to my job code -232511 interior designer. Found only 2 so far. As per DIAC they require a min of 5 offers.
Has anybody faced this issue earleir? Pls help!


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

I again got 7 overall in my ielts....this was the third time and now I am thinking of applying for new Zealand....wanted advise if I can apply...the processing timelines I HV over 4 years of experience in my field and a masters degree too


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

NZ might be a better option if AU doesnt work out


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> NZ might be a better option if AU doesnt work out


Isn't NZ tougher than AU?..not sure but had heard the same when i started applying for AUS


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes however I would like to know that whether I am eligible to apply or not ....


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

Also an I apply under 489 visa


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

Guys, need to know the timeline for Visa Grant from the time we apply for the Grant. 

My agent says it is 6 months however have read on this forum that it is 5-6 weeks, am confused, request for some expert guidance on the same.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Within 5-7 weeks time a CO gets assigned to your case of 190 visa application. You may get grant in a day after that or a month or whatever time depending on how efficient your CO is and how strong your documentation is. That said, its surely not 6 months. These agents are idiots and they throw such timelines so that you don't bother them for 6 months and if you get grant soon, they take brownie points for it...



sunny009 said:


> Guys, need to know the timeline for Visa Grant from the time we apply for the Grant.
> 
> My agent says it is 6 months however have read on this forum that it is 5-6 weeks, am confused, request for some expert guidance on the same.


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> Within 5-7 weeks time a CO gets assigned to your case of 190 visa application. You may get grant in a day after that or a month or whatever time depending on how efficient your CO is and how strong your documentation is. That said, its surely not 6 months. These agents are idiots and they throw such timelines so that you don't bother them for 6 months and if you get grant soon, they take brownie points for it...


I thought so, many thanks for your prompt response desitadka. It is a real pain to go through an agent, swear not to advise anyone for this. U feel helpless completely at the mercy of these folks. Glad to be on this forum should have been here earlier. Thanks again


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Very true about agents. Btw we are all waiting for the grant only


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah, all the very best to all of us!!


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi guys, i am filling my health declarations and am stuck at the page where it says " Accompanying family members"

What does this mean?


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

my wife and kid are in my main visa application so will this mean that they will also have to go through the medicals?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Yes ofcourse. They also need to go through meds and pcc


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> Yes ofcourse. They also need to go through meds and pcc


Thanks for your revert arvind, but here is the complication, she will not go with me before an year at least and the medicals are valid for six months only if i am not wrong. Will it still make sense to get it done now. 

Also even if she goes for it now, she is carrying currently, will that have any problem in the process? This is also the reason she cannot travel with me immediately :-(


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

You need to do Medicals to all migratig and non migrating dependants . So she needs to go thru. If she is pregrant , you can remove her from application and apply later with baby. If not co will put your application on hold till then


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

I got the visa granted guys....It was actually 2 weeks back, the CO only asked for form 80so keep it ready (better upload it)/PCC for all the countries I lived before for more than 12 months.
Just wanted everybody to know, and thanks all those who actively been posting on the forums and goodluck everybody!

Timeline:
07 Aug - Visa application 190 lodged
11 Sep - Docs requested
23 Sep - Visa granted


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

aravindhmohan said:


> You need to do Medicals to all migratig and non migrating dependants . So she needs to go thru. If she is pregrant , you can remove her from application and apply later with baby. If not co will put your application on hold till then


Just remember once you remove an applicant from visa application, it will be a very lengthy process to get that visa again. 

The best thing you can do is complete the meds for your wife and apply. Later, inform the CO that your wife is pregnant and they will automatically take care of that.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> You need to do Medicals to all migratig and non migrating dependants . So she needs to go thru. If she is pregrant , you can remove her from application and apply later with baby. If not co will put your application on hold till then


Thanks for you revert arvind!!


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

zeetheboss said:


> Just remember once you remove an applicant from visa application, it will be a very lengthy process to get that visa again.
> 
> The best thing you can do is complete the meds for your wife and apply. Later, inform the CO that your wife is pregnant and they will automatically take care of that.


Thanks for the response zeetheboss will process accordingly...what are the tests that one has to go through, just wondering if there is anything that she might not be able to go through. Also my agent tells me that my kid of 2 years will also have to go through the test, just wondering what will be the tests that they will perform on her :-(
What i cud get from the website was xray and hiv test...


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

sunny009 said:


> Thanks for the response zeetheboss will process accordingly...what are the tests that one has to go through, just wondering if there is anything that she might not be able to go through. Also my agent tells me that my kid of 2 years will also have to go through the test, just wondering what will be the tests that they will perform on her :-(
> What i cud get from the website was xray and hiv test...


Thats precisely what you require at this point, there might be further tests required depending on your medical case officer.


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

sunny009 said:


> Thanks for the response zeetheboss will process accordingly...what are the tests that one has to go through, just wondering if there is anything that she might not be able to go through. Also my agent tells me that my kid of 2 years will also have to go through the test, just wondering what will be the tests that they will perform on her :-(
> What i cud get from the website was xray and hiv test...


Hi 

Your wife will not be able to do her chest x ray and she should not do it also as it's harmful to the baby. So you might have to keep your application on hold till she can get her medicals done. 
Your agent is misinformed. My 3 year old child did not have to do any tests. The doctor only did a routine consult for her. No other tests required for her. So don't worry about your 2 year old 
Hope this helps and all the best 

Cheers
Sandhya


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

you just need to take your child along when you go for meds. thats all


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Surprisingly there are lot of software tester job opportunities on seek. com today..Are they really new ones or reposted perhaps?


----------



## KoolGoose (Jul 29, 2013)

Do we have rejections happening for ACT SS as well...Has anyone seen that trend?


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

*Hi all*

I am newbie in this thread.. Need some guidance.

I have my 2nd attempt IELTS on 9th NOV.. Got +ve VET result on 12th SEP. 

in If my occupation is in OPEN category and in ACT... I need 7 in Speaking and 7 overall or 7 in all??? 

What is the next step for me after I get the required score in IELTS?? 

Pls guide

Thanks in advance
Prabs


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> I am newbie in this thread.. Need some guidance.
> 
> I have my 2nd attempt IELTS on 9th NOV.. Got +ve VET result on 12th SEP.
> 
> ...


Prabs
Read ielts score is 7 in each band.
File EOI after you achieve ur score


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if limited occupations ever turn into open on the ACT list?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Does anyone know if limited occupations ever turn into open on the ACT list?


Well. I am not sure but, I read somwhere that there is a possibility. Not sure though.
Did you check the occupational ceiling list . You will get a fair idea of how many visas have been granted pertaining to your occupation.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yenigalla said:


> Well. I am not sure but, I read somwhere that there is a possibility. Not sure though.
> Did you check the occupational ceiling list . You will get a fair idea of how many visas have been granted pertaining to your occupation.


The ceiling list has no impact on state nominations, last time I checked only 24 out of 3360 were invited for my code but its on special conditions apply on SA list and limited on ACT list, those are the only two states for the code.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> The ceiling list has no impact on state nominations, last time I checked only 24 out of 3360 were invited for my code but its on special conditions apply on SA list and limited on ACT list, those are the only two states for the code.


Oh. K. Tks for the info Peanut.
Is there any way to check the no. of inviations issued by state?
My occupation falls in a limited category in ACT.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yenigalla said:


> Oh. K. Tks for the info Peanut.
> Is there any way to check the no. of inviations issued by state?
> My occupation falls in a limited category in ACT.


I dont think so Yenigalla, it sure would've helped if there was a similar ceiling list for states. I'm in the same boat as you. Waiting for my IELTS results (test is tomorrow), and then will try my luck at pre-approval with ACT.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

ACT doesnt change the occupation status mid year normally. its only from Jul 1. 
For Open, Speaking and overall to be 7
For limited or closed, all sections 7


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> ACT doesnt change the occupation status mid year normally. its only from Jul 1.
> For Open, Speaking and overall to be 7
> For limited or closed, all sections 7


Grt. So at least we are looking at a good lead time here. Hopefully by the time I am invited to apply, my occupation will remain in limited category.CurrentlyACT is the only state sponsoring my occupation.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

is it 149211 or 12?


----------



## liza_mum (May 27, 2013)

*ACT 190 SS Application*

Hi Guys, we really need your suggestions here, we submitted our application for ACT 190 SS on 28th June 2013 through an agent with all the documents like resume, Jobs, CC auth, letter on Canberra etc, but we have still not heard anything. Our agent kept giving us a deadline of 15 days that our CC will get charged and now its over 4 months. We have no clue on our application No or Id. Please advise. We are so worried.ray2:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> is it 149211 or 12?


Arvind, my occupation code is 232511 Interior designer


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Few facts.. The credit card gets charged for $300 in matter of minutes and does NOT take months to get it charged. So if it is NOT charged, that means your application has NOT reached to ACT migration services department and your agent is giving you fake stories.
First things first, take matters in your hands and get money back from your idiot agent.
Send an email to migration services in ACT stating your agent claims that he has submitted an application with so and so reference number but you guys have not heard back from migration services nor have you been charged for the fees.
I can't believe you waited for four months... anyways..better late then never...

My guess is that your agent submitted your application but FORGOT to make payment which is an extra step after submitting the application and migration services will NOT touch your file unless they get the money.



liza_mum said:


> Hi Guys, we really need your suggestions here, we submitted our application for ACT 190 SS on 28th June 2013 through an agent with all the documents like resume, Jobs, CC auth, letter on Canberra etc, but we have still not heard anything. Our agent kept giving us a deadline of 15 days that our CC will get charged and now its over 4 months. We have no clue on our application No or Id. Please advise. We are so worried.ray2:


----------



## liza_mum (May 27, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have a reference number he told me that it's only accessible via his login and it serves me no purpose. 

Would act still review my case and do you have the contact details to get in touch with them. Thanks 



DesiTadka said:


> Few facts.. The credit card gets charged for $300 in matter of minutes and does NOT take months to get it charged. So if it is NOT charged, that means your application has NOT reached to ACT migration services department and your agent is giving you fake stories.
> First things first, take matters in your hands and get money back from your idiot agent.
> Send an email to migration services in ACT stating your agent claims that he has submitted an application with so and so reference number but you guys have not heard back from migration services nor have you been charged for the fees.
> I can't believe you waited for four months... anyways..better late then never...
> ...


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Your agent is flat out lieing. There is no his or her login. It's case specific and eh better give it to you. 
If the fees is not paid in 15 days, act will not review the application and applicant will have to resubmit it. I suggest again that take money back from your agent and resubmit your application yourself.
Good Luck.



liza_mum said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a reference number he told me that it's only accessible via his login and it serves me no purpose.
> 
> Would act still review my case and do you have the contact details to get in touch with them. Thanks


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> is it 149211 or 12?


hi Arvind

my code is 149211, VET received my papers today & i am already ****ting bricks thinking by the time I clear VET (I'm kinda positive I will) how will I make it as there are only 2 jobs on Seek for Call center manager.

Can you give any opinion/ suggestions?

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Ashish too early to worry about jobs. i am sure you will get related jobs. worry about it after you get VETASSESS


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Desitadka

there is indeed an agent login for ACT. except that not many has access to it. i have done extensive research and i am sure about it


DesiTadka said:


> Your agent is flat out lieing. There is no his or her login. It's case specific and eh better give it to you.
> If the fees is not paid in 15 days, act will not review the application and applicant will have to resubmit it. I suggest again that take money back from your agent and resubmit your application yourself.
> Good Luck.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

liza_mum said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a reference number he told me that it's only accessible via his login and it serves me no purpose.
> 
> Would act still review my case and do you have the contact details to get in touch with them. Thanks


ACT contact number +61 2620 71957

Your call may be received by Patricia Dunne (Case Officer) or Julianne O'Brien (Client Manager).

Get the clarity on your application. You may have to give details like your name, application lodged date and your agent name.


----------



## liza_mum (May 27, 2013)

Thx... I tried today but being Saturday the office was closed. Will try again on Monday morning. Also spoke to my agent today he had a story to share but since he was traveling he will contact me on Monday. Now eagerly waiting for Monday. Thx a lot.


Mroks said:


> ACT contact number +61 2620 71957
> 
> Your call may be received by Patricia Dunne (Case Officer) or Julianne O'Brien (Client Manager).
> 
> Get the clarity on your application. You may have to give details like your name, application lodged date and your agent name.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

People have been telling me ACT does not have work opportunities .. nd not great to stay ... whilst I was waiting for my Vetassess my job code closed in SA ... now ACT is the only option ... has anyone done enough of research on it ... cud sum1 help me on this.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

It Give your job code and other details please


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> It Give your job code and other details please



Hey Arvind,

Congratulations on your CO allocation (10 Oct).


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Sharmaabhi, i hope it get converted to grant soon


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Congrats Arvind. Asking another questions on the lines of the one i asked you a few days back. Since your job code is in limited (mine is same) at what stage did you show 5 openings.


----------



## sunny009 (Sep 23, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> Thanks Sharmaabhi, i hope it get converted to grant soon


Hey congratulations Arvind, all the best to you and your family.

Have a quick question, for filing my 190 visa application following forms have been requested by my agent, please confirm as 1276 does not have an option of sub class 190 hence am confused if this is the right set to be filled.

Form 1276 - Primary Applicant
Form 80 - Primary and Secondary Applicant
Form 956 - Primary Applicant
Form 1221 - Primary and Secondary Applicant

Regards,
Sunny


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I hope Arvind doesn't mind me answering this question ...

Right before you are ready to apply for 190 ACT state nomination, in the first page it will ask you that is your occupation limited/closed and if you answer YES, it will automatically ask you to obtain verification... So, once you have your skill assessment done and have all the documents including IELTS ready, that's when you apply for the pre-approval/verification and upon receipt of the verification approval, you can apply ACT SS....



ashish1e834 said:


> Congrats Arvind. Asking another questions on the lines of the one i asked you a few days back. Since your job code is in limited (mine is same) at what stage did you show 5 openings.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> It Give your job code and other details please




224712 - Organisation and Methods Analyst


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> I hope Arvind doesn't mind me answering this question ...
> 
> Right before you are ready to apply for 190 ACT state nomination, in the first page it will ask you that is your occupation limited/closed and if you answer YES, it will automatically ask you to obtain verification... So, once you have your skill assessment done and have all the documents including IELTS ready, that's when you apply for the pre-approval/verification and upon receipt of the verification approval, you can apply ACT SS....



Thanks Desi. The question was how to go about showing vacancies where there aren't even 5. Would vacancies for "call center representative" qualify instead of vacancies for "call center manager"?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Call center manager mightnt be available . Try retail managers customer service managers, all comes under same category


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I have applied for ACT SS on 24 September 2013, got payment confirmation within 3 days. May I know when can we expect a CO take up my application.


----------



## skundu (Oct 10, 2013)

Time frame for CO allocation is approx 30 working days. I got the acknowledgement on 13th Sept and still waiting for the CO to be assigned.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for ACT SS on 24 September 2013, got payment confirmation within 3 days. May I know when can we expect a CO take up my application.


expect between 45 - 60 days


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I also applied on 11-Sept and till date I haven't heard back from them. Usually it takes them 5 calendar weeks to have CO assigned and about a week after that before you hear the decision.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

There are some delays in fulfilling the 5 week period and so expect it between 6 - 8 weeks from ACT.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> Thanks Sharmaabhi, i hope it get converted to grant soon


It will get converted for sure... wishes and blessings of all of us are with you.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> Call center manager mightnt be available . Try retail managers customer service managers, all comes under same category


thanks for the revert Arvind. I've already filled for VET as call center manager


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Yes. Both jobs come under same azco code . You can try putting couple of customer service manager jobs ( at your risk though )=. And don't put executive jobs since this is for skilled managers


----------



## namesunny (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi guys. Its one of the best days of my life. Got CO allotment and visa grant on 15th october. So it was a direct visa granted. Thanx a ton to all u guys for sucha healthy diacussion on this forum. Will return with more feedback in few days as currently m on a holiday.


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats namesunny!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

congrats and see u in canberra (hopefully)


----------



## ankur007 (Dec 20, 2012)

It should be quick after CO allocation


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Subscribing


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Surfer127 said:


> Subscribing


You should maintain your signature man. Forget SA.


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You should maintain your signature man. Forget SA.


Yes Sir, Will do once I am back in game !!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Surfer127 said:


> Yes Sir, Will do once I am back in game !!


Back to the field. :fencing:
Waiting for you man!


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello Guys, 

Could sum1 be kind enough to tell bout the job prospects in ACT ... I am planning to apply for JC 224712 Organisation and Methods analyst!! Life in ACT - are jobs easily available


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

I want to know ...if my occupation which is Travel agency manager is in Open category for ACT SS

I need to have 7 overall and 7 in speaking as fat as IELTS is concerned right??? 

Another query: After the visa is granted what is the general date of entry put on the VISA/Passport??? 

Say if i lodge an EOI on 24th NOV...Visa is granted say...April 5 ...then what wd be my date of entry to Australia?


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

having a hard time finding jobs for my code 224711 - Management Consultant. Is it coz it's almost end of the year and hiring freeze is in place? I plan to apply for pre-approval on 28 Oct to ACT, need to show jobs by then.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

r u sure it is 7 overall and 7 in speaking??? for open occupation...can you share any link of web page or website where i can see this and confirm??


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

It is sure that one needs 7 in speaking and 7 overall for Open Occupations and 7 in each section for closed and limited positions.
you can check the same in canberrayourfuture.com.au


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> having a hard time finding jobs for my code 224711 - Management Consultant. Is it coz it's almost end of the year and hiring freeze is in place? I plan to apply for pre-approval on 28 Oct to ACT, need to show jobs by then.


HOw many job listings have you managed to save so far?


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

Anyone applied for ACT state sponsorship in September and had a decision yet? 

We applied on 4th September but have heard nothing yet. 

Bec

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Not yet, i applied on the 13th Sep after i got verification on 12-Sep for my occupation which was in limited status back then..Has CO been allocated to you?


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

I have applied through an agent and I haven't asked whether CO allocated or not. I might ask this weekend.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Give it 45 days guys before getting a co allocated


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yenigalla said:


> HOw many job listings have you managed to save so far?


1


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Try with different key words


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

What is most disheartening is the fact that I can't find many job openings in ACT either. I am able to find one job a week. I find more listings in NSW and SA compared to ACT. It will definitely take me a month to gather 5 listings as per the preapproval requirement. 
I am being optimistic at the moment. Hope everything works out just fine.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Give me your job code and key word you use. Pm me your I'd


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

aravindhmohan said:


> Give me your job code and key word you use. Pm me your I'd


My code is 224711 - Management Consultant
Keywords: Management Consultant/Consulting, Consultant/Consulting


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

Do tell me ... when we look for job listings - its not necessary it is exactly the same per you job code as long as they have similar job roles or responsibilities?!?

Coz if we look for exactly same I doubt we will get anything for our code


----------



## trupti_solanki (Sep 26, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Do tell me ... when we look for job listings - its not necessary it is exactly the same per you job code as long as they have similar job roles or responsibilities?!?
> 
> Coz if we look for exactly same I doubt we will get anything for our code


@ UT0410

Try to find exactly if not try to find the nearest (highest matching) job code.....

Even in my case, I am applying for Customer Service as I have experienced in Sales Admin with Customer Service experience. 

Please feel free to ask any kind of help. We all can help each other here.

Thank you
Trupti


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

trupti_solanki said:


> @ UT0410
> 
> Try to find exactly if not try to find the nearest (highest matching) job code.....
> 
> ...


Thanks Trupti, 

Just that pertaining to my job code SA is already closed for now, the only option remaining is ACT and most of them are Govt jobs or they require citizenship with security clearance or so ... 

hence, when looking for jobs currently i am looking at everything that gives an me edge over my duties in my current role and fulfilling their criteria. m just hoping dat works out ... :fingerscrossed:

what else do you suggest to make my case strong, also m soo confused when I was preparing my commitment statement, as to what shud I mention and what are they exactly looking for ...


----------



## trupti_solanki (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry to hear that your Occupation is no more in SA list. may I know what is your occupation? I may help in somewhere.

Also for Commitment to Canberra is something which you need to make by your own. I can help you in points like 
1) Compare other major cities(Sydney/Perth with Canberra). You can compare weather-wise, crime-wise, payscale-wise etc...
2) Match your present city (where you are living in India) with Canberra and show how Canberra suits you - like again weather, people around you, transport, like that.....
3) You can also give brief details about your search on - accommodation, car or any other daily needs which you are going to buy in Canberra. (search on internet for housing prices and mention that website in your statement.)

from my side that is it......

from other users you may get some more points....

Thank you
Trupti


----------



## Shef (May 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Can ny one help me fr undrdtanding the approx time fr vetassess result!?!
I got an acknowledgment from my agency on july 29,2013.
It oct 20 th still no news. I cnt check online as my agency might have use their own administrative pass nd id to check. Whn i ask them they reply to wait till they confirm. 

The saddest part is the occupation has turned as limited 
nd still no updates frm my agency. We have no clear idea wht to do fr limited category
Wht shd be our next possible step as we feel tht we r stuck on a dot.

CAtegory- 149212(limited); vet- ack-july 29,2013


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Even during your application on July 29, 149292 was off the list. 
Expect vet assess result in a week or two. However, if you want to know the correct status, you can call them and ask between 9.30 AM - 11.30 AM IST Monday to friday
About what happens if the job code is under limited, there is a pre approval process.
you can find the same in canberrayourfuture.com.au


----------



## liza_mum (May 27, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi Guys,how long does the pre verifications process take for limited cat code?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

it takes a week or so for them to revert.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

trupti_solanki said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to hear that your Occupation is no more in SA list. may I know what is your occupation? I may help in somewhere.
> 
> ...


Thanks for helping me out .... my job code is 224712 - Organisation and Methods Analyst


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

What to do if there is no date on the job advertisement? For example some big companies have some openings on their website but they don't have any dates, what should I do in that case?

I think I might find 5 jobs but now struggling with the commitment statement. 2 pages!!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

its very easy to make commitment. you can use their website as source and do comparisons and write it up


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Yes you can post jobs which are displayed in company website


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks! I've managed to get 4 jobs that are highly relevant and posted in the last 15 days. Hoping to get another 2 before end of the week. Commitment statement is also almost ready, just need to add some info about which suburb or how much rent etc.

Its a long shot for me but fingers crossed for an approval and eventual state sponsorship.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> thanks! I've managed to get 4 jobs that are highly relevant and posted in the last 15 days. Hoping to get another 2 before end of the week. Commitment statement is also almost ready, just need to add some info about which suburb or how much rent etc.
> 
> Its a long shot for me but fingers crossed for an approval and eventual state sponsorship.


:high5: GRT you found the job listings.. All the best


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> thanks! I've managed to get 4 jobs that are highly relevant and posted in the last 15 days. Hoping to get another 2 before end of the week. Commitment statement is also almost ready, just need to add some info about which suburb or how much rent etc.
> 
> Its a long shot for me but fingers crossed for an approval and eventual state sponsorship.


If you dnt mind me asking we both are almost applying for the same job code - could you tell me how are able to find highly relevant posts 

I was unable to find them .... 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yenigalla said:


> :high5: GRT you found the job listings.. All the best


thanks!



ut0410 said:


> If you dnt mind me asking we both are almost applying for the same job code - could you tell me how are able to find highly relevant posts
> 
> I was unable to find them ....
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


I just used different keywords, as suggested before. I'm a project management consultant so instead of searching for management consulting I searched for project management and found it. I couldn't get more than 4 coz some needed more experience, different industry or specific skill sets I don't have. One job wanted a clearance or willingness to apply but I didn't want to use that to be on the safe side.

Try different keywords related to your occupation and experience.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are a project management consultant, why did you apply for a management consultant, you should have applied as a project or program administrator and you could have got state sponsorship easily from wa. Wa state sponsorship process is straightforward and the occupation is also listed as available.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

snarayan said:


> If you are a project management consultant, why did you apply for a management consultant, you should have applied as a project or program administrator and you could have got state sponsorship easily from wa. Wa state sponsorship process is straightforward and the occupation is also listed as available.


Because my skill sets are of a higher qualification/experience and are aligned to management consulting. I manage project administrators in my team. There is significant difference between these two codes.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Because my skill sets are of a higher qualification/experience and are aligned to management consulting. I manage project administrators in my team. There is significant difference between these two codes.


Is your profile similar to that of a PMO manager who manages project admin staff. If yes, you could have got a positive assessment under this code. I for my state nomination today.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

snarayan said:


> Is your profile similar to that of a PMO manager who manages project admin staff. If yes, you could have got a positive assessment under this code. I for my state nomination today.


Tasks Include:

developing, reviewing and negotiating variations to contracts, programs, projects and services
responding to inquiries and resolving problems concerning contracts, programs, projects, services provided, and persons affected
managing paperwork associated with contracts, programs, projects and services provided
working with Project Managers, Architects, Engineering Professionals, owners and others to ensure that goals are met
advising senior management on matters requiring attention and implementing their decisions
overseeing work by contractors and reporting on variations to work orders
preparing and reviewing submissions and reports concerning the organisation's activities
collecting and analysing data associated with projects undertaken, and reporting on project outcomes
reviewing and arranging new office accommodation

Occupations:
511111 Contract Administrator 
511112 Program or Project Administrator

is very different to my tasks as listed for 224711 - Management Consultant

Tasks Include:
assisting and encouraging the development of objectives, strategies and plans aimed at achieving customer satisfaction and the efficient use of organisations' resources
discussing business and organisational shortcomings with clients
analysing and evaluating current systems and structures
discussing current systems with staff and observing systems at all levels of organisation
directing clients towards more efficient organisation and developing solutions to organisational problems
undertaking and reviewing work studies by analysing existing and proposed methods and procedures such as administrative and clerical procedures
recording and analysing organisations' work flow charts, records, reports, manuals and job descriptions
preparing and recommending proposals to revise methods and procedures, alter work flows, redefine job functions and resolve organisational problems
assisting in implementing approved recommendations, issuing revised instructions and procedure manuals, and drafting other documentation
reviewing operating procedures and advising of departures from procedures and standards

Occupations:
224711 Management Consultant 
224712 Organisation and Methods Analyst

I don't see how I could've gotten a positive assessment for your code. My skills set are exactly the same as outlined for 224711.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Tasks Include:
> 
> developing, reviewing and negotiating variations to contracts, programs, projects and services
> responding to inquiries and resolving problems concerning contracts, programs, projects, services provided, and persons affected
> ...


Ok
When you said you were a project management consultant, I thought your tasks would have matched. All the best! Hope your code becomes available in one of the states.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

snarayan said:


> Ok
> When you said you were a project management consultant, I thought your tasks would have matched. All the best! Hope your code becomes available in one of the states.


I understand, for a moment I was confused too by what you said. Thanks! Hoping ACT will pre-approve my application for the limited category or will wait until it opens elsewhere. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

namesunny said:


> Hi guys. Its one of the best days of my life. Got CO allotment and visa grant on 15th october. So it was a direct visa granted. Thanx a ton to all u guys for sucha healthy diacussion on this forum. Will return with more feedback in few days as currently m on a holiday.


Beeing Missing this forum for some time.. 

Congrats Sunny,...


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

peanut48 said:


> I understand, for a moment I was confused too by what you said. Thanks! Hoping ACT will pre-approve my application for the limited category or will wait until it opens elsewhere. :fingerscrossed:


As per the new Rules in ACT SS. you have to also give a word document justifying how each job is suitable for your experience. 

However It works both ways as you have a chance t justify as to why you are eligible for the job rather than leave it to the judgement of the CO, The CO's are doing a fantastic job but then who can understand your job role and how you fit in better than yourself..


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

argetlam0102 said:


> As per the new Rules in ACT SS. you have to also give a word document justifying how each job is suitable for your experience.
> 
> However It works both ways as you have a chance t justify as to why you are eligible for the job rather than leave it to the judgement of the CO, The CO's are doing a fantastic job but then who can understand your job role and how you fit in better than yourself..


I agree, I'm so glad that they have this in place. Besides I was lucky to find 4 jobs that matched my cv 100%. I just need another 2 jobs before I submit it on monday.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

peanut48 said:


> I agree, I'm so glad that they have this in place. Besides I was lucky to find 4 jobs that matched my cv 100%. I just need another 2 jobs before I submit it on monday.


See it is not necessary that you should have a 100% match of Job skills. Even if you manage most of the skills requirements you should include it.. Just treat it like a Job application, you just have to convince them that you match most of the requirements. rest you will any way learn on the Job.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Guys, 

Sorry to sound pessimistic ... I have been reading a few articles about job cuts in ACT - Canberra in the Public service field and simultaneously affecting other jobs, they are looking at cutting 30000 jobs between 2013-2014 giving a rise to the unemployment rate by 1% and reduction in growth by 2% this yr from the last quarter.

there is a lot more to read in these articles - If any of your friends are already there or others on the forum ready to fly or with grants could shed some light on this news!

**Facts are not to be believed unless checked yourself***


Thanks Guys!!! Worried Expat


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

That's very disappointing..


ut0410 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Sorry to sound pessimistic ... I have been reading a few articles about job cuts in ACT - Canberra in the Public service field and simultaneously affecting other jobs, they are looking at cutting 30000 jobs between 2013-2014 giving a rise to the unemployment rate by 1% and reduction in growth by 2% this yr from the last quarter.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashish3116 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yenigalla said:


> That's very disappointing..



Yes it is.... I have heard of people who are there from last 2 months and still didn't get a job in their respective fields.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Got CO Assigned today. Initials GR. Application Acknowledgement date: 11-Sept.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi DesiTadka, When did u apply for SS? some 4 days back i presume?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

As I wrote in the post, I applied on 11-Sept.



rvijay said:


> Hi DesiTadka, When did u apply for SS? some 4 days back i presume?


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Here is what I got from a consultant related to the markets in ACT... 

"_To give you an idea of the employment market of Canberra (ACT), 90% of ICT (or related) roles require a Security Clearance as the majority of the roles are with Federal Government agencies. In order to attain a Security Clearance you need to be an Australian Citizen. Bearing this in mind, it might be a good idea for you to target Sydney and Melbourne as the markets there are better positioned to entertain applicants who are Permanent Residents._"


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Here is what I got from a consultant related to the markets in ACT...
> 
> "_To give you an idea of the employment market of Canberra (ACT), 90% of ICT (or related) roles require a Security Clearance as the majority of the roles are with Federal Government agencies. In order to attain a Security Clearance you need to be an Australian Citizen. Bearing this in mind, it might be a good idea for you to target Sydney and Melbourne as the markets there are better positioned to entertain applicants who are Permanent Residents._"


Hey Prashant, 


Our job code is not available anywhere else - considering it may open up we will have to wait, what if it doesnt we may land up without any place to apply!!!

If at all we wait for July next year - they may change the job code and we may have to go through Vetassess all over again - M so confused?!?  Vetassess is taking very long and then dnt know whether to go for ACT or not - will it be dat bad - job scenarios arent appealing but possibility of not getting even one job - puny!!


:croc:


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> Hey Prashant,
> 
> Our job code is not available anywhere else - considering it may open up we will have to wait, what if it doesnt we may land up without any place to apply!!!
> 
> ...


You are right...it's very confusing to be in such a situation, the way I see it, there is no harm trying in ACT...you never know how policies change in the coming years!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> You are right...it's very confusing to be in such a situation, the way I see it, there is no harm trying in ACT...you never know how policies change in the coming years![/QUOTE
> 
> Hoping the fact that all of us have brighter days ahead.!
> Lets stay optimistic...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

True that.


----------



## Jellybean17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi I'm new here. My act ss has been lodged and acknowledged last week. My skill is still open but I want to know if there's still chance that it may be rejected?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

there are ofcourse chances of rejection if you dont meet eligibility criteria plus if you have given sufficient documents including committment to canberra and 5 related jobs.


----------



## Jellybean17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi, everything is complete. I'm just wondering if there are instances where an occupation closes, say in my 5th week of waiting but my ss has already been filed. Does this affect my application?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

no it wont. its as per the time of application. if there are any changes in mid process, there wont be any effect in your application


----------



## Jellybean17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi AM, thanks for your quick reply. Just for info to others too, ACT emailed saying they're now currently working at 9 weeks! So they say I don't follow up before that.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

true. so leave it for 50 days before u come to your case


----------



## Jellybean17 (Oct 24, 2013)

ah, one more thing. There's this part where you show proof you have calculated your expenses right? I think I have mis-typed something out. Instead of saying my rent budget is 360 a week, I think I wrote "360 a month". But the overall total of my monthly expense (as also written there) would have my rental be at 1440AUD/month--maybe I'm thinking abt it too much but you think this small error would cause me the SS??


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

AM said:


> no it wont. its as per the time of application. if there are any changes in mid process, there wont be any effect in your application


I am not sure if that is an accurate statement to make. My application for SA SS was rejected because the job code moved to special conditions at the time of evaluation. It was still available when my application was filed.

If the process for ACT is different, it might be a good thing...encouraging to say the least.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i applied on June 28 and my code went to closed on Jul 1. My SS was approved on Aug 15 without issues bro. May be SA policy is diff


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

AM said:


> i applied on June 28 and my code went to closed on Jul 1. My SS was approved on Aug 15 without issues bro. May be SA policy is diff


Fantastic! I am happy for you  The process looks better for ACT

Did you have to go through two stages too for ACT? I am told that I first need a verification done, and then I apply for ACT nomination, and that the process has changed recently (sometime in September)


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i had to go through only one. but if you are applying for a closed or limited, then its a 2 step nomination


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

AM said:


> i had to go through only one. but if you are applying for a closed or limited, then its a 2 step nomination


Got it! Its limited in my case... Positions closing in faster than before now! Hoping for a positive response!


----------



## skundu (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi,

Did you get any response on your application by the CO?
My application got acknowledged on 13th Sept 2013, waiting for a CO to be assigned,

Thanks


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Got it! Its limited in my case... Positions closing in faster than before now! Hoping for a positive response!


Is there a possibility to keep track of the number of invitations issued? for ACT SS-190?as per the invitation rounds? 
Since you have mentioned that positions are filling up at a faster pace?


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Is there a possibility to keep track of the number of invitations issued? for ACT SS-190?as per the invitation rounds?
> Since you have mentioned that positions are filling up at a faster pace?


I remember reaching an official page which listed the number of applications and positions... That however was atleast a few months back, and I don't remember where I saw it... let me try and remember...


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I remember reaching an official page which listed the number of applications and positions... That however was atleast a few months back, and I don't remember where I saw it... let me try and remember...


On skillselect page under reports, there is detail of occupation ceilings . Details of 189 invitations are given. Not 190.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> On skillselect page under reports, there is detail of occupation ceilings . Details of 189 invitations are given. Not 190.


190 is also given under the occupation ceilings. My occupation falls under 190 (5111) and is listed in the occupational ceilings. In addition, number of invitations issued by state is also mentioned there under each of the results published.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Got it! Its limited in my case... Positions closing in faster than before now! Hoping for a positive response!


Not important..., 
Even if your occupation is closed as long as you have a Pre approval it is accepted. Just note that the pre approval is valid for 1 month only and you have to apply before that. as long as it is valid, even if the position closes they will consider it. 
In My case i got my pre approval on the 28th of June and 1st July onwards the skill moved to closed, they still considered it.


----------



## Maverick82 (Oct 25, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for ACT SS on 24 September 2013, got payment confirmation within 3 days. May I know when can we expect a CO take up my application.


Hi Vamshi4Happy, 

I also have an ACS assessment for ICT Support Engineer (Since Oct, 2012) but did not apply further yet. Now since only ACT is offering State Sponsorship (Nomination) for this profile, could you let me know if you got an approval & Visa under Sec 190 for ACT yet? 

From your posts a few months back, it seems that you were having issues getting an invite on your EOI due to the job postings condition for ACT (despite providing them the relevant job listings in ACT).

For now, ACT charges AUD300/- for the EOI plus other conditions, so if they are not feasible & causing delay, would it then be better to go back to ACS & ask for an assessment under a different profile like Computer System Network Engineer or System Administrator?

Please reply, thanks.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

snarayan said:


> 190 is also given under the occupation ceilings. My occupation falls under 190 (5111) and is listed in the occupational ceilings. In addition, number of invitations issued by state is also mentioned there under each of the results published.


Tks for the info snarayan. I kinda read through that page lot of times. Dunno for some strange reason I assumed the listing that the occupation ceiling details showed no of 189 visas n not 190.
Yes state sponsored visas190 is also shown in a seperate consolidated list.
Looks like ACT issues around 100 visas on a monthly average.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Not important...,
> Even if your occupation is closed as long as you have a Pre approval it is accepted. Just note that the pre approval is valid for 1 month only and you have to apply before that. as long as it is valid, even if the position closes they will consider it.
> In My case i got my pre approval on the 28th of June and 1st July onwards the skill moved to closed, they still considered it.


I applied for a verification yesterday, hoping for a positive outcome....


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

All the best.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Guys,

has anyone researched on the reasonable places to rent in ACT, could someone shed some light on this! Any help will be great .....


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

ut0410 said:


> Guys,
> 
> has anyone researched on the reasonable places to rent in ACT, could someone shed some light on this! Any help will be great .....


Gumtree shld be a viable option.


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

ut0410 said:


> Guys,
> 
> has anyone researched on the reasonable places to rent in ACT, could someone shed some light on this! Any help will be great .....


Here is the active thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ccommodation-details-act-canberra-sept13.html


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

NBR said:


> Here is the active thread:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ccommodation-details-act-canberra-sept13.html



Thank you!!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> Thank you!!


Hey UT. Congrats on moving to the next step.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hey UT. Congrats on moving to the next step.


haha thanks!!

Well m just thinking ahead assuming i have a positive result!!!

Monday should confirm the outcome ...


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> haha thanks!!
> 
> Well m just thinking ahead assuming i have a positive result!!!
> 
> Monday should confirm the outcome ...


Hey. Don't worry.. Am sure it will be positive. Didn't the online status change from completed to positive on Friday?? Is your occupation in the limited category?


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hey. Don't worry.. Am sure it will be positive. Didn't the online status change from completed to positive on Friday?? Is your occupation in the limited category?


Noo .. no changes to my online status yet 
and yup my occupation is in the limit d category in ACT


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hey. Don't worry.. Am sure it will be positive. Didn't the online status change from completed to positive on Friday?? Is your occupation in the limited category?


Hey Yeni,

I have received the positive result from VET :lalala:


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations. . 50% of ur work is done.. and once u get a ss the rest should breeze thru..


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Congratulations. . 50% of ur work is done.. and once u get a ss the rest should breeze thru..


Thanks Buddy, 

Just a quick question considering you already applied to ACT, how did you send the job advertisements to them, because they said no screenshots and no weblinks


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Using any job search portal such as seek etc, when you find a job listing that you wish to present them, use file->Print option and print it in pdf form. When you have all the job profiles gathered, you can merge them in to one file using online portals such as PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free. ....

Good luck...



ut0410 said:


> Thanks Buddy,
> 
> Just a quick question considering you already applied to ACT, how did you send the job advertisements to them, because they said no screenshots and no weblinks


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

I just copied and pasted the jobs with their links below. I sent them the verification mail but I have no hope of getting approval, but I thought there's no harm in trying!


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> I just copied and pasted the jobs with their links below. I sent them the verification mail but I have no hope of getting approval, but I thought there's no harm in trying!


I think you did what you could! Good luck! I have a similar situation as yours!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

@Prashant,Peanut- Your occupations are in "limited " category . Occupational ceiling list states that only 30 have been issued by DIAC so far out of 3060 of issuable visas.
Why do you guys think you might not get a positive verification from ACT?
Your comments will be valuable as my occupation too falls in the "limited" category.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

namesunny said:


> Hi guys. Its one of the best days of my life. Got CO allotment and visa grant on 15th october. So it was a direct visa granted. Thanx a ton to all u guys for sucha healthy diacussion on this forum. Will return with more feedback in few days as currently m on a holiday.



Congratulations!!!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yenigalla said:


> @Prashant,Peanut- Your occupations are in "limited " category . Occupational ceiling list states that only 30 have been issued by DIAC so far out of 3060 of issuable visas.
> Why do you guys think you might not get a positive verification from ACT?
> Your comments will be valuable as my occupation too falls in the "limited" category.


I did not get my skills assessed for 3 yrs although I have 3 yrs of experience in my nominated occupation coz I did not want to provide additional documents for it. So my assessment is for 1 yr few months only. For verification of limited occupation, ACT wants overseas applicants with min. 3yrs of experience in the nominated occupation in their CV. So, I doubt how they will accept my 3yrs on CV when my assessment is only for 1yr.

Also I feel I didn't provide much info on the employment stmt or job opportunities (simply cause my heart wasn't really in it). I did write a commitment statement that was 2 pages long but feel my stay in Melbourne previously might make it sound a little unconvincing.

Its just a inner gut feeling especially when you really haven't put in 100% I guess.

If by fluke I get the positive verification, I'll again be worried for the actual state sponsorship approval based on the same reasons as above.

Just feeling a little unhopeful.


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats 



ut0410 said:


> Hey Yeni,
> 
> I have received the positive result from VET :lalala:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> I did not get my skills assessed for 3 yrs although I have 3 yrs of experience in my nominated occupation coz I did not want to provide additional documents for it. So my assessment is for 1 yr few months only. For verification of limited occupation, ACT wants overseas applicants with min. 3yrs of experience in the nominated occupation in their CV. So, I doubt how they will accept my 3yrs on CV when my assessment is only for 1yr.
> 
> Also I feel I didn't provide much info on the employment stmt or job opportunities (simply cause my heart wasn't really in it). I did write a commitment statement that was 2 pages long but feel my stay in Melbourne previously might make it sound a little unconvincing.
> 
> ...


Oh. Ok. Melbourne was your first choice I suppose. Try ur best and think it over again. Maybe you will have a better stance once you submit your previous employment papers.Why lose an oppurtunity though you are not entirely happy with thr state sponsoring your visa. You are best judge, am just voicing my opinion here.
All the best


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

Received positive ACT sponsorship today  now onto the next stage!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## nicanikkz (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi All!

I'm new here and like all of you, I'm also aspiring to be in Canberra with a PR Visa few months from now (fingers crossed). This forum was very helpful and informative and I want to thank you all for the update.

I just lodged my ACT SS for Training and Development Professional last 24th of Oct and got a payment confirmation yesterday, Oct 28th. ACT said it'll take 9 weeks for the application to be processed. I dont know if I'm just being pessimistic or what but I'm worried something might go wrong with my application. But I hope not. But do you guys have any idea, what are the instances that applications are being denied?

Thank you all and good luck to us. 

Nica


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Just received the ACT Nomination approval and Invitation as well. Wasn't contacted by CO at all.

Good luck to those who are waiting.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Has anyone applied for verification of limited occupation and got approval recently? How much time did they take?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Superb.. Good news to start the day with 
Congratulations Desitadka


----------



## nicanikkz (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi All, 

I'm new in this thread and like all of you, I'm also hoping to be in Canberra few months from now. 

I just submitted my ACT SS Application last 24th of October and got the paymnt confirmation yesterday, the 28th. I'm applying as a Training and Development Professional. Congrats to all who already got their nomination and for us who are waiting, may we get positive results.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nicanikkz said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm new here and like all of you, I'm also aspiring to be in Canberra with a PR Visa few months from now (fingers crossed). This forum was very helpful and informative and I want to thank you all for the update.
> 
> ...


Few weeks back an applicant got refusal. CO asked for 5 job advertisements from nominated occupation. The applicant delivered the 5 job advertisement, but accidentally some of the job advertisements were specifically for Oz citizen or required security clearance.

See that you respond to CO correctly for his/her requirements. CO may not give second chance. CO usually give 7 days to respond.

Refusals in ACT SS are rare.


----------



## skundu (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulation DesiTadka for the ACT Sponsorship..


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

hey ppll, 

I have applied for the ACT for verification for limited occupation, just wanted to know if you get any kind off confirmation from them or sum acknowledgement.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Unfortunately you don't.... but you should get an outcome in 2-3 days...



ut0410 said:


> hey ppll,
> 
> I have applied for the ACT for verification for limited occupation, just wanted to know if you get any kind off confirmation from them or sum acknowledgement.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> Unfortunately you don't.... but you should get an outcome in 2-3 days...


Really that quick, that sounds awesome!! hoping a positive from them ...


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi,
I am submitting my file for ACT state nomination within next three days. Please confirm what is the processing time of ACT for state nomination?
Regards,


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> I am submitting my file for ACT state nomination within next three days. Please confirm what is the processing time of ACT for state nomination?
> Regards,


Those who applied recently have received an email saying that they are taking 9 weeks for processing SS appln.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> Really that quick, that sounds awesome!! hoping a positive from them ...


Hey UT0410,

How did you send your verification since you only got the fax of your skills assessment?
For verification don't we need to submit colour scan of the original skills assessment document?

I sent mine too on 28/10....no acknowledgement.


----------



## raghukapur (Oct 29, 2013)

Andy10 said:


> in SA, Sales and Marketing managers falls in the group Specialist Managers. That means Vetassess can assess the same.


Hi, I am new here.
Just wanted to confirm that I am thinking of applying as Sales & Marketing Manager but do not want to go to AIM as have heard its stringent.
As you said, in SA, can get assessed through VETASSESS. IS it TRUE???


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

raghukapur said:


> Hi, I am new here.
> Just wanted to confirm that I am thinking of applying as Sales & Marketing Manager but do not want to go to AIM as have heard its stringent.
> As you said, in SA, can get assessed through VETASSESS. IS it TRUE???


Hi Andy, 
I've already been assessed positive for 225113 marketing specialist by vetassess. I'm now working as a marketing manager. Can I take this route too? And if this is confirmed I'll take my agents trip for not keeping me informed!


----------



## nicanikkz (Oct 28, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Few weeks back an applicant got refusal. CO asked for 5 job advertisements from nominated occupation. The applicant delivered the 5 job advertisement, but accidentally some of the job advertisements were specifically for Oz citizen or required security clearance.
> 
> See that you respond to CO correctly for his/her requirements. CO may not give second chance. CO usually give 7 days to respond.
> 
> Refusals in ACT SS are rare.


I think this is my dillema now, I posted 7 job advertisements but accidentally, when I reviewed now, 1 of the advertisements do not require security clearance but require Aus citizenship. Do you think I can just resend the file once I already have the CO? or will they give me time to resend this once they have reviewed that there's something wrong.

Thanks.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hey UT0410,
> 
> How did you send your verification since you only got the fax of your skills assessment?
> For verification don't we need to submit colour scan of the original skills assessment document?
> ...



I have just sent the fax copy for verification, once they okay it my actual copy should be here too :fingerscrossed:

Hoping it should work!! guessing m d only who did that


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> I have just sent the fax copy for verification, once they okay it my actual copy should be here too :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hoping it should work!! guessing m d only who did that


:fingerscrossed:
hopefully it'll all work out. I know SA doesn't accept the fax perhaps ACT will.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nicanikkz said:


> I think this is my dillema now, I posted 7 job advertisements but accidentally, when I reviewed now, 1 of the advertisements do not require security clearance but require Aus citizenship. Do you think I can just resend the file once I already have the CO? or will they give me time to resend this once they have reviewed that there's something wrong.
> 
> Thanks.


Ideally speaking it should not be a problem as the requirement is of 5 job advertisements. Anyway some of the jobs expire once the CO gets assigned and may ask you to submit it again. Ensure you respond correctly.

Wishing you good luck.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Great news!!! I just got my verification email. I've been invited to apply for the ACT state nomination. I'm surprised given how negative I felt about the process. So happy now.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

great peanut48. congrats and go ahead and get ur invite.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

AM said:


> great peanut48. congrats and go ahead and get ur invite.


Thanks AM. I need to get the Declaration of Financial Capacity notarized. How much should I declare? I'm the only applicant.


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

peanut48 said:


> Great news!!! I just got my verification email. I've been invited to apply for the ACT state nomination. I'm surprised given how negative I felt about the process. So happy now.


Congrats  how long it took for the application to process?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

put the actuals. if its very less, i wold advice atleast 20 K AUD 


peanut48 said:


> Thanks AM. I need to get the Declaration of Financial Capacity notarized. How much should I declare? I'm the only applicant.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

balamyneni said:


> Congrats  how long it took for the application to process?


I sent the verification email at 9pm IST on 28 Oct, got the reply at 9:30am IST on 30 Oct :lock1:


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

awesome then.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

AM said:


> put the actuals. if its very less, i wold advice atleast 20 K AUD


Ok. Will do. Does all of the 20k have to be shown in Cash?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

cash and FDs are fine.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

AM said:


> cash and FDs are fine.


Thanks, do they ask proof for it? Based on that I can decide how to split it.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Guys,

Has anyone who applied for 2613 SS from ACT, around 12-Sep got any update as yet? Do you all normally get an email on CO allocation?


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Thanks, do they ask proof for it? Based on that I can decide how to split it.


They may ask (very rarely), so be ready and give decln.. close to actuals...so that 1 month down the lane you probably will still be able to show the same funds that you declared..


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

harsheys said:


> Hi Andy,
> I've already been assessed positive for 225113 marketing specialist by vetassess. I'm now working as a marketing manager. Can I take this route too? And if this is confirmed I'll take my agents trip for not keeping me informed!


Each job code has a designated assessment agency appointed by diac. Even if S.A. accept an assessment by vetassess I am sure diac will not. Hence suggest you get the skill verified by the correct agency.

Besides AIM is pretty stringent. (I myself was rejected inspite of fulfilling all the skills required) for AIM to approve to have to be very senior position reporting eitger ti the board or a senior General manager and have multiple hireacry reporting to you. Generally its the other way people get rejected by aim and them get skills approved By vetassess ata lower level (marketing manager to marketing specialist and hr manager to hr advisor ) 

Sugeest you go with vetassess as they r more realistic and the chances of a positive assessment is higher.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Thanks, do they ask proof for it? Based on that I can decide how to split it.


buddy I PMd u, 


They verifed everything, but say that not all my employment is exactly similar to my my job code, do help me coz both our codes are almost the same 

Thanks is advance


----------



## Jellybean17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Few weeks back an applicant got refusal. CO asked for 5 job advertisements from nominated occupation. The applicant delivered the 5 job advertisement, but accidentally some of the job advertisements were specifically for Oz citizen or required security clearance.
> 
> See that you respond to CO correctly for his/her requirements. CO may not give second chance. CO usually give 7 days to respond.
> 
> Refusals in ACT SS are rare.


Hi, was this instance of rejection in ACT or another state?


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> buddy I PMd u,
> 
> 
> They verifed everything, but say that not all my employment is exactly similar to my my job code, do help me coz both our codes are almost the same
> ...


Hi ut0410,

was out getting my declaration notarised. will reply soon. hang in there! :hug:


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ok here's a road block for me. I'm filling up the Nomination application, it says I will have to show proof of my recent experience, I can only provide proof for about 1 year plus. Is that going to affect the 3 years requirement? I honestly don't have the paperwork for the remaining years and am worried how to prove it. Will I get rejected for it?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Great news!!! I just got my verification email. I've been invited to apply for the ACT state nomination. I'm surprised given how negative I felt about the process. So happy now.


Grt. Keep up the good work n proceed.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

AM said:


> cash and FDs are fine.


Hi, I read on some posts that financial assets in the form of property, gold etc., can be shown too. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

*na*



Yenigalla said:


> Hi, I read on some posts that financial assets in the form of property, gold etc., can be shown too. Correct me if I am wrong.


not gold..


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> ok here's a road block for me. I'm filling up the Nomination application, it says I will have to show proof of my recent experience, I can only provide proof for about 1 year plus. Is that going to affect the 3 years requirement? I honestly don't have the paperwork for the remaining years and am worried how to prove it. Will I get rejected for it?


hey, 

My friend had to prove his 3 years experience as per the requirement and as per the website I guess if not wrong for our occupation ideally it is 1 yr of experience that is required.

but if ACT says they need it I would suggest try arranging all the paper work to be on the safer side. 

how many years has vetassess verified it for??


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

prabodhk said:


> not gold..


are you sure not gold? coz I have declared 7 lakhs cash/savings and 8 lakhs gold.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> hey,
> 
> My friend had to prove his 3 years experience as per the requirement and as per the website I guess if not wrong for our occupation ideally it is 1 yr of experience that is required.
> 
> ...


No information about all that. Just that they have verified my cv and I can now apply for nomination. I have 1 month or else my place in the quota will not be valid.

No other information regarding any assessment.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

sure.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

ACT Funds Information:

20000AUD for single applicant and 10000AUD extra for each additional dependent.

All funds required as Liquid assets: Fixed deposits/Bank savings/shares/Mutual funds

If you cannot arrange the whole amount of funds as Liquid then he can produce at least half the funds as Liquid and for the remaining he can give an explanatory note stating how he would manage for two years in ACT with these insufficient resources. Funds are to be maintained for at least 3 months by the time he /she can lodge an application for sponsorship and are to be maintained till he gets a sponsorship.

Jewellary /Insurance policies cannot be considered.

All the funds should belong to the primary applicant or his spouse no parental or joint properties included.
Document proofs are not required at the time of application, a declaration on financial status is required stating the bifurcation of funds. However the dept reserves a right to request this document anytime during the process or before finalizing the sponsorship. If they ask they will check 3 months maintenance of funds.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

If gold will work for you..then it's fantastic. do let me know i can also show gold for around 4 L


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> ACT Funds Information:
> 
> 20000AUD for single applicant and 10000AUD extra for each additional dependent.
> 
> ...


Can you pls copy the link to this page.Thanks


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

prabodhk said:


> ACT Funds Information:
> 
> 20000AUD for single applicant and 10000AUD extra for each additional dependent.
> 
> ...


Can you please provide the source of this information. I have read previous expat members in this forum state they declared gold jewellery, car etc for ACT.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

if that so then my consultant might possess wrong inputs. Can somebody give a clear insight in to how much fund do i have to show if I am applying with my wife..?? and how much liquid asses i will have to show in declaration and what all components of funds i can produce...


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

*IELTS Score for 10 points*

Dear folks,

Please somebody guide me on one of the biggest concern I have in the progress of my GSM 190 VISA to ACT. 

My occupation which is Travel agency manager and it is in Open category occupation. 

My consultant from India informed me with a chart saying for ACT open occupation i need 7 in overall and 7 in speaking.. but she keep saying you need to have 7 in all..

I have given IELTS once and cd score 6.5 overall and 7 in speaking missing 0.5 to be able to score 10 points in point test. at the moment barring that 10 points I am scoring 55 with a deficit of 5 points. 

I will reappear for the IELTS on 9th NOV and trying hard to get 7 in all but still confused what if i get 7 in overall and 7 in speaking and not 7 in all??? 

Please guide.

Thanks in advance


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

source of this info is not available. It was sent to me by one of the consultants i am doing this process with.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Guys, a quick help please. For evidence of recent work references, what documents have you included? Just reference letters from superiors is enough or do I include all the documents incl. SD, Bank stmts, payment invoices, contracts that I had submitted for VETASSESS?


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Guys, a quick help please. For evidence of recent work references, what documents have you included? Just reference letters from superiors is enough or do I include all the documents incl. SD, Bank stmts, payment invoices, contracts that I had submitted for VETASSESS?


Everything that you submitted to vet and recent payslips/invoices.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> Dear folks,
> 
> Please somebody guide me on one of the biggest concern I have in the progress of my GSM 190 VISA to ACT.
> 
> ...


Buddy, 

To get 10 points for immi points calculation u need to score 7 or above in all the sections.

If you see my signature i have score an overall of 8 however my lowest is 7 and hence i will only be able to claim 10 points.


If you score 8 8 7.5 and 6.5. you will not be able to claim any points considering the 6.5 lowest.:sad:

hope this explains your question!!!

All the best for your IELTS


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> Everything that you submitted to vet and recent payslips/invoices.


are you sure? there are more than 100 pages and won't fit in one pdf file under 5MB!


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> are you sure? there are more than 100 pages and won't fit in one pdf file under 5MB!


What you could do is send your tax docs for last 3 yrs if available, payslips for the 1st and last month of every year you have been working in the firm(eg Jan and Dec) other way is 1 payslip a quarter incase employment is for a yr, reference letter yes.

Appraisal, increments, promotion if any for the last 3 yrs or 1 i think in your case.

Offer letter. 

I think that should be good.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> are you sure? there are more than 100 pages and won't fit in one pdf file under 5MB!


Hey there are many tools online for compressing PDFs. Just search for compress pdf in google...


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok I've submitted my ACT SS application now. I couldn't get my work references below 5MB despite trying all sorts of compression and merging without losing quality so I did not include a few things like bank stmts. If the CO needs it, I'm sure they will ask me for it. Paid it. Now waiting begins. I believe its 45 days now? So I hope to have a decision before the christmas holidays. Thanks everyone for helping me out.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

peanut48 said:


> Ok I've submitted my ACT SS application now. I couldn't get my work references below 5MB despite trying all sorts of compression and merging without losing quality so I did not include a few things like bank stmts. If the CO needs it, I'm sure they will ask me for it. Paid it. Now waiting begins. I believe its 45 days now? So I hope to have a decision before the christmas holidays. Thanks everyone for helping me out.


While scanning the documents see that dpi value is kept low at 100 or 200, this will help you to get smaller size pdf. If some thing additional is required from you, CO will contact you.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

prabodhk said:


> Dear folks,
> 
> Please somebody guide me on one of the biggest concern I have in the progress of my GSM 190 VISA to ACT.
> 
> ...


If you get 7 in overall and 7 in speaking and have minimum 55 points you are eligible to apply for ACT SS for open status occupation.

For limited and closed status occupations the IELTS requirement is 7 band in all modules.

The '190 Guidelines' link in the page below does not work at this moment which has complete details regarding IELTS for all status of occupations and for onshore and offshore applicants.

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

Better you target for higher side of IELTS.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

I got the Verification email for ACT - will submit the SS on Saturday!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> I got the Verification email for ACT - will submit the SS on Saturday!


Congrats!! So you were able to find jobs that matched your employment? Join the club


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

But my consultant said if ur occupation is open ..its 7 in overall you must get to score 10 points. :frown:


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> But my consultant said if ur occupation is open ..its 7 in overall you must get to score 10 points. :frown:



Sorry buddy, 

I assumed your occupation was in the limited category, I read it right now.
The below is the criteria on the website for Open occupations. 

o	For overseas residents: 
	IELTS result with a minimum score of 7 in speaking and 7 overall; or
	Current OET result with a minimum grade B in all sections.
	If you hold a passport issued by the United Kingdom; Canada; New Zealand; United States of America; or Republic of Ireland you do not need to provide an IELTS /OET result.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

prabodhk said:


> But my consultant said if ur occupation is open ..its 7 in overall you must get to score 10 points. :frown:


If your occupation is open, then you require minimum 7 over all and 7 in speaking. If you have minimum 55 points you are eligible for ACT SS. I hope your doubts are cleared.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey Thanks buddy,

Cd u pls share the link/url for this source of information.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

However, I am not too sure whether you have enuf points for the actual Visa process. If you are at 60 points without the IELTS which is the minimum requirement it is good to go. 
Do the calculation for you points breakup and check
Age
Edu
Work Ex
SS
English 
The total of this should be 60 or more to qualify for a Visa. ACT will give you SS but do you score 60 without ther IELTS is wat you should be looking at.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> Hey Thanks buddy,
> 
> Cd u pls share the link/url for this source of information.


Skilled visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

Under this Meeting the Requirements - 190 guidelines


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone who applied for 2613 catgeory for ACT SS around 12-Sep, got invite recently or any news on CO allocation?


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

where can I authenticate this fact that i can go ahead with 55 Points that I have right now and 0 points for scoring 6.5 overall in last IELTS i appeared? ..Who decides this? DIAC or ACT? 

I would like to call the authority and validate. Please guide.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> where can I authenticate this fact that i can go ahead with 55 Points that I have right now and 0 points for scoring 6.5 overall in last IELTS i appeared? ..Who decides this? DIAC or ACT?
> 
> I would like to call the authority and validate. Please guide.


DIAC - try contacting them thru Email they generally respond in 2-3 biz days


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

do u have the email id pls


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

prabodhk said:


> where can I authenticate this fact that i can go ahead with 55 Points that I have right now and 0 points for scoring 6.5 overall in last IELTS i appeared? ..Who decides this? DIAC or ACT?
> 
> I would like to call the authority and validate. Please guide.


With 6.5 band overall in IELTS, you don't qualify for ACT SS. You should have 7 in overall and 7 in speaking as an off shore applicant.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> do u have the email id pls




General Skilled Migration Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form

IT has automated responses for most questions - Check it out


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

That is correct. When you try to submit online application for ACT nomination, and enter IELTS details, you will automatically will not be able to submit it unless you have 7 overall in IELTS and 7 in speaking.



Mroks said:


> With 6.5 band overall in IELTS, you don't qualify for ACT SS. You should have 7 in overall and 7 in speaking as an off shore applicant.


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am updating my EOI with ACT as preference.

Could you please guide me on the below points?

1. I have the fax copy of the assessment so would that work.
2. Also, I have searched for jobs over the internet so I am thinking of copying them and mention the weblink in the end so would that suffice.
3. I am not claiming my partner's points but still do I need to show my research on the jobs wherein he can settle

Please please helpppppppppp WA's revision of the list has ditched me badly


Regards,
Nisha


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

My verification was completed in a quick time, and I got an email suggesting that the office would consider my application for State Sponsorship... Nomination submitted today!


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Oh Happy Day....*

Dear Friends, 
Cleared the last hurdle!!!!! Finally Got the golden Email today. Detailed time line as below. 

Decision to move : Nov 2011
1st Skill Assessment application (AIM) : Jan 2012
1st Rejection by AIM : Feb 2012
Decision to Try Again : Sept 2012
Docs Sent to Vetasses : 20th Feb 2013
Positive Assessment by Vetasses : 30th May 2013
Pre Approval by ACT ( After 2 rejection) : 26th Jun 2013
ACT SS Filed : 28th Jun 2013
ACT SS Approved : 28th Aug 2013
190 Filed : 30th Aug 2013
PCC : 2nd Sept 2013
Medical : 25th Sept 2013
CO Assigned (Bris T 34 - AM) : 2nd Oct 2013
1st Query by CO : 9th Oct 2013
2nd Query by CO : 18th Oct 2013
Golden Email : 1st Nov 2013
Expected Date of Departure : Second Week of Jan 2014

Thanks to all for your constant encouragement and guidance at each stage that made me reach till here.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Hey Buddy,

Many many congratulations...
Hope to see you soon next year.





argetlam0102 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Cleared the last hurdle!!!!! Finally Got the golden Email today. Detailed time line as below.
> 
> Decision to move : Nov 2011
> ...


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Hi,

1. Yes. Fax copy will work.

2. Jobs: Copy full advert alongwith link in word file and do mention how it matches your qualification and experience (Employment statement). Try to get 8-10 jobs. Its not necessary that the job should match 100% with your existing profile. Just show how you will fit in it.

3. Not required.

All the very best..

Regards
Sharmaabhi





n.sh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am updating my EOI with ACT as preference.
> 
> ...


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Cleared the last hurdle!!!!! Finally Got the golden Email today. Detailed time line as below.
> 
> Decision to move : Nov 2011
> ...


Now this is what is called HAPPY DIWALI...Congrates Dude....:flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

oorvee said:


> Now this is what is called HAPPY DIWALI...Congrates Dude....:flame::flame::flame::flame:


yes.. i think i got to buy more crackers.. the stock that i bought will not suffice..


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Cleared the last hurdle!!!!! Finally Got the golden Email today. Detailed time line as below.
> 
> Decision to move : Nov 2011
> ...


That's one hell of a story Arget.. You have stood up to the saying"Try Try Try Again".
Congratulations and wish you all the very best in all your future endeavours. 
Hope to meet you in Canberra one day.
Your journey is definitely an inspiration to all aspiring applicants like me.
Appreciate your optimism


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yenigalla said:


> That's one hell of a story Arget.. You have stood up to the saying"Try Try Try Again".
> Congratulations and wish you all the very best in all your future endeavours.
> Hope to meet you in Canberra one day.
> Your journey is definitely an inspiration to all aspiring applicants like me.
> Appreciate your optimism


Just hang in there.. The beauty of it is that the skills are always wanted. what is closed this year might come back as open in the next couple of years. Even if you loose out on age by waiting you can make it up on Expereince and IELTS. 

All the best.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations argetlam0102, I know how you feel. I left Melbourne almost 6 yrs ago. Still trying to find my way back. Made a mistake of not applying for PR then, been regretting since. But alls well that ends well. Hopefully my time will come soon. Good luck in this new journey.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> hey,
> 
> My friend had to prove his 3 years experience as per the requirement and as per the website I guess if not wrong for our occupation ideally it is 1 yr of experience that is required.
> 
> ...


Hey ut0410, was wondering about what you have said here. When and where did your friend have to prove 3 yrs exp? Was he/she asked for verification of limited/closed occupation by ACT or during the ACT process?

The 1 yr requirement is the DIAC requirement for the skills assessment at VETASSESS. I'm only concerned about the ACT process now.

Kindly clarify and provide more details.

Thanks


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hey ut0410, was wondering about what you have said here. When and where did your friend have to prove 3 yrs exp? Was he/she asked for verification of limited/closed occupation by ACT or during the ACT process?
> 
> The 1 yr requirement is the DIAC requirement for the skills assessment at VETASSESS. I'm only concerned about the ACT process now.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Well, I have been trying to get in touch with my friend and hence delayed my application too so that I have enough information then failing due to ignorance. The last tym we spoke he had informed me that he was asked to prove 3 yrs of continuous experience in the nominated occupation for ACT SS.

As per Vet like you rightly mentioned it is 1 yr.

Now per my research this is what is mentioned on their website under guidelines for limited occupations:

Work Experience. (Verification Of Documents)
o	For overseas residents: 
*a copy of a current CV or resume showing three (3) years of recent and relevant experience in your nominated occupation. *
The experience must be in an industry relevant to the ACT. 

Work Experience. (After verification is done)
o	Evidence that you have recent, relevant work experience in the nominated occupation. *The length of work experience is not mandated *but it must be clear that you have enough experience in your nominated occupation to be employable in Canberra. 

Now looking at this I dont feel that it should be a problem that you have 1 yr of experience considering they verified your docs and asked you to apply. Every case is different and I am not sure why he was asked to prove 3 yrs.

However, I will surely keep you posted if I find out. Until then All the best in your endeavors!!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well, I have been trying to get in touch with my friend and hence delayed my application too so that I have enough information then failing due to ignorance. The last tym we spoke he had informed me that he was asked to prove 3 yrs of continuous experience in the nominated occupation for ACT SS.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot ut0410, I was thinking the exact same thing but u know how worrisome all this is, sometimes small details can make or break it. I think its great that you are going to wait till you know the info first before u apply. I'm very nervous about this ambiguity.

:fingerscrossed: FOR ALL OF US!!


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Thanks a lot ut0410, I was thinking the exact same thing but u know how worrisome all this is, sometimes small details can make or break it. I think its great that you are going to wait till you know the info first before u apply. I'm very nervous about this ambiguity.
> 
> :fingerscrossed: FOR ALL OF US!!


Well, 

I had some other queries too, I already have 3 yrs of continuous experience however when I come to the financial declaration page it keeps giving me some or the other error. 

Space limitations and stuff like dat!!


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Guys, 


Just a quick question to folks who have already applied for SS when we make a payment using a credit card we do not need to send any confirmations to them via email right unlike the cheque or EFT method.

They will know its paid and it should reflect in their system.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Just a quick question to folks who have already applied for SS when we make a payment using a credit card we do not need to send any confirmations to them via email right unlike the cheque or EFT method.
> ...


No, its not required, you will be getting an acknowledgement some 3-4 days after they have received payment, following which ur application will be put into Queue.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi,

Received my payment confirmation today. They've mentioned it takes 9 weeks from today to complete the process. So will know the result sometime in first week of Jan 2014


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, When you say 9 weeks., does it mean working days only? Considering the fact that ACT will be closed for summer vacation .Dec 4th week to 1st week of Jan-


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi, When you say 9 weeks., does it mean working days only? Considering the fact that ACT will be closed for summer vacation .Dec 4th week to 1st week of Jan-


I have no idea, this is what they have said:



> Applications for nomination will generally be processed within nine (9) weeks from date of payment confirmation.


I hope the summer vacation won't delay my outcome. Does anyone know if this time of 9 weeks is accurate?


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> I have no idea, this is what they have said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the summer vacation won't delay my outcome. Does anyone know if this time of 9 weeks is accurate?


Hey Ppl, 

Firstly thanks for the info!!

How bout if we create some wat a timeline like the one we had in Vetassess which helps us understand the time span and any other info... 

I am a bit technologically challenged with regards to using google docs - but if sum1 cud take it up or tell me how it is done I could try working on it


----------



## rebecca-j-green (Apr 23, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> I have no idea, this is what they have said:
> 
> I hope the summer vacation won't delay my outcome. Does anyone know if this time of 9 weeks is accurate?


I received my ACT SS last week and I was also told 9 weeks, it actually only took 7.5 weeks. Hopefully they will deal with your applications before the Xmas break.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

rebecca-j-green said:


> I received my ACT SS last week and I was also told 9 weeks, it actually only took 7.5 weeks. Hopefully they will deal with your applications before the Xmas break.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Thanks rebecca! I really hope they give me a positive outcome before the Christmas NYE holidays...would love to begin the new year on a good note instead of stressing over this...I was hoping to receive my 190 invite in dec and dreaming about a grant by Feb.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone know the refusal rate for ACT SS? Also have there been any refusals after verifying limited/closed occupations?

I know VIC SS has a high refusal rate, was wondering where ACT falls.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Does anyone know the refusal rate for ACT SS? Also have there been any refusals after verifying limited/closed occupations?
> 
> I know VIC SS has a high refusal rate, was wondering where ACT falls.


Why on earth do we need to know about refusal rates ... when its gonna be successful for us?? 

Stop worrying!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## irmajing (Nov 4, 2013)

*Help*

Hi, peanut48, May I ask about the requirement of 224711, is bachelor degree enough for vetassess, Since I saw that you did not have 3 years working experience somewhere. 



peanut48 said:


> Does anyone know the refusal rate for ACT SS? Also have there been any refusals after verifying limited/closed occupations?
> 
> I know VIC SS has a high refusal rate, was wondering where ACT falls.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

irmajing said:


> Hi, peanut48, May I ask about the requirement of 224711, is bachelor degree enough for vetassess, Since I saw that you did not have 3 years working experience somewhere.


Hi irmajing,

I have 5+ years of work exp. just not in the 224711 code for more than 3yrs. I also have a MBA from Australia. I don't know how VETASSESS assesses bachelors for 224711, usually it has to be equivalent to AQF (Australian Qualifications Framework). I suggest you read the VETASSESS requirements in depth for your case or post in the relevant thread. Good luck.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> Why on earth do we need to know about refusal rates ... when its gonna be successful for us??
> 
> Stop worrying!!!:fingerscrossed:


Just wanted to know the probability....I've seen a lot of rejections on VIC threads...was wondering how ACT fairs.


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Yes. Fax copy will work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help abhi.. I m from Pb. as well..did you apply on your own or via agent..

stay in touch.. i plan to withdraw my application from WA Tomorrow n apply for ACT.

Can you also suggest the average success rate for ACT application?


----------



## irmajing (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you very much peanut48
You have a strong background, everything should be fine. Wishes all the best!



peanut48 said:


> Just wanted to know the probability....I've seen a lot of rejections on VIC threads...was wondering how ACT fairs.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Hi,

I am applying by myself.

Success rate of ACT is appx. 99%. 1% is for those who are unable to find sufficient jobs in their nominated occupation. I am following this forum from past 3-4 months. Till date only 1 applicant was refused ACT SS and the reason was that he was asked to submit jobs again after assignment of CO and he was unable to provide the same within given time frame. I don't remember the time frame, I guess it was around 2-4 weeks.

Suggestion: Just read the guidelines, instructions and requirement thoroughly given at ACT website before applying so that you don't miss anything.




n.sh said:


> Thanks for the help abhi.. I m from Pb. as well..did you apply on your own or via agent..
> 
> stay in touch.. i plan to withdraw my application from WA Tomorrow n apply for ACT.
> 
> Can you also suggest the average success rate for ACT application?


----------



## nsahmed (Jul 17, 2011)

so anyone here who has received their visa grant and moved to canberra yet .. ?

would like to know your experiences on your initial move... ease of getting things done and/or any warnings or advice you would like to share?


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying by myself.
> 
> ...


That is encouraging... Canberra is a relatively small city, and it would be nice to catch up with the folks active in this thread, in person in Aus sometime in near future 

I applied for my ACT nomination last week, and got a payment confirmation today, with an estimated turnaround time of 9 weeks. I am planning to initiate my USA PCC sometime next week to be prepared well in advance!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Guys,

So far I know ut0410, PrashantBhardwaj and me have applied for ACT SS recently for limited occupation after verification. Our timelines are similar, so hoping we all get our Christmas presents next month.

Anyone else who has applied for SS recently?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So far I know ut0410, PrashantBhardwaj and me have applied for ACT SS recently for limited occupation after verification. Our timelines are similar, so hoping we all get our Christmas presents next month.
> 
> Anyone else who has applied for SS recently?


Will send the message to Santa for sure!


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So far I know ut0410, PrashantBhardwaj and me have applied for ACT SS recently for limited occupation after verification. Our timelines are similar, so hoping we all get our Christmas presents next month.
> 
> Anyone else who has applied for SS recently?


Hopefully, flying to ACT on the same flight :thumb: nerve racking!!!!


----------



## nicanikkz (Oct 28, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> Hopefully, flying to ACT on the same flight :thumb: nerve racking!!!!


I think I also filed my ACT SS same week as yours guys so praying so hard to get the approval before christmas. Hope to see you in Canberra soon!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

All the best Guys for those who applied for ACT SS. 
its a nice team and i am sure they will approve yours


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Hello all 
Got my grant finally today morning. Got it from team 08 but from a diff co not CK

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Congratulations AM. Thank you for your support extended.
Keep us posted on your future plans.
If all goes well, hope to meet you in Canberra one day.
All the best.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Thanks yeni. It will definitely happen . Don't be worried

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> Hopefully, flying to ACT on the same flight :thumb: nerve racking!!!!


How cool would that be! Strugglers in Bollywood style 

By the way, I am almost ready to drive a taxi in ACT till I land up with a job


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

AM said:


> Hello all
> Got my grant finally today morning. Got it from team 08 but from a diff co not CK
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum
> ...


Congrats AM!! Good luck in Australia.

BTW, have been reading the thread from the beginning, saw you give updates on what date ACT team was processing the applications, any tips on how we can track the same?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

By callig them  thank you for your wishes

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

AM said:


> Thanks yeni. It will definitely happen . Don't be worried
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


Congratulations AM

I happen to fall under category similar to yours - 149211 which is in limited status. 

Currently I am waiting for VET results however, I am confused & tensed on how to show them enough openings in ACT. Can you please help me with this.

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

AM said:


> By callig them  thank you for your wishes
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


Thanks AM, is there a particular number to call them on? I thought we shouldn't call them before 9 weeks since it could cause further delays.


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

AM said:


> Hello all
> Got my grant finally today morning. Got it from team 08 but from a diff co not CK
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum
> ...




Many Congratulations to you buddy. Wishing you success for future endeavors as well. 

Keep Rocking: podu


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

ashish1e834 said:


> Congratulations AM
> 
> I happen to fall under category similar to yours - 149211 which is in limited status.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it now. Once you get vett results you can worry about it brother

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Thanks AM, is there a particular number to call them on? I thought we shouldn't call them before 9 weeks since it could cause further delays.


The number in their site. Don't give them your name. Just say you are approaching week 11 and wanted to know which days cases are getting processes thats it

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Sandy J said:


> Many Congratulations to you buddy. Wishing you success for future endeavors as well.
> 
> Keep Rocking: podu


Thanks sandy. Wishes to you too

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi friends,

Today I received confirmation mail from ACT to apply Visa. Within 2 days after CO got alloted. All the best for all who are waiting for SS.

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Hey Buddy,,,,,,
Many many Congratulationssssssssssssssssssssssss............
Finally the day has arrived.

I was eagerly waiting for your approval.

When are you moving??

Hope to c u soon in Australia...

With Love
Sharmaabhi





AM said:


> Hello all
> Got my grant finally today morning. Got it from team 08 but from a diff co not CK
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum
> ...


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today I received confirmation mail from ACT to apply Visa. Within 2 days after CO got alloted. All the best for all who are waiting for SS.
> 
> ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone




Hi Vamshi,

Congratulations on your SS approval.

If possible then please share the date on which you received payment confirmation mail from ACT. I guess it should be 27th Sept. as you applied on 24th Sept.. With this info we can trace the status of other SS applications.

Thanks & Regards
Sharmaabhi


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you Sharmaabhi,

I applied ACT SS on 19th Sept'13, received payment confirmation on 24th Sept'13, CO assigned on 5th Nov'13 and SS confirmed on 7th Nov'13.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot buddy and all the very best for Visa. 





Vamshi4happy said:


> Thank you Sharmaabhi,
> 
> I applied ACT SS on 19th Sept'13, received payment confirmation on 24th Sept'13, CO assigned on 5th Nov'13 and SS confirmed on 7th Nov'13.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today I received confirmation mail from ACT to apply Visa. Within 2 days after CO got alloted. All the best for all who are waiting for SS.
> 
> ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


Congrats Vamshi....good luck with the 190...


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

*Congrats*

Congratulations on luckiest  grant of ACT SS Vamshi. Normally, I have read they are taking 8 to 9 weeks.

I have applied for ACT SS on 4th November 2013 and waiting for payment confirmation.

Regards,


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

As per DesiTadka and Vamshi's SS, it seems on 7th week CO is allotted. So keeping this in mind, my estimated date of CO allocation is 23 Dec.

Now, does anyone know when is the summer holidays for ACT MIS department?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Usually they are in Christmas holiday mood from 23rd till 1st. That said, there might be a couple of working days in that period. I assume that those who have applied before first week of Nov should get ACT SS outcome before Christmas... Again that's an assumption..


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hoping an early .... reply from them!!
Having said that I was just reading sumwhr we need to submit our passports and any previous copies too while doing the final submission - does anyone know bout it ... coz my spouse and I both dnt remembr whr our previous cancelled passports are - :|

And anyone who got the grant here - were they asked to submit proof of financial declaration?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

No to both of your questions...



ut0410 said:


> Hoping an early .... reply from them!!
> Having said that I was just reading sumwhr we need to submit our passports and any previous copies too while doing the final submission - does anyone know bout it ... coz my spouse and I both dnt remembr whr our previous cancelled passports are - :|
> 
> And anyone who got the grant here - were they asked to submit proof of financial declaration?


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> No to both of your questions...


Thanks buddy .....


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hey Buddy,,,,,,
> Many many Congratulationssssssssssssssssssssssss............
> Finally the day has arrived.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sharma join us soon .

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## nicanikkz (Oct 28, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today I received confirmation mail from ACT to apply Visa. Within 2 days after CO got alloted. All the best for all who are waiting for SS.
> 
> ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


Congrats, Vamshi. 

Question though, did they ask you to resubmit your research on job vacancies? If not, are all those job posts still open or did they already expire.
It's because I'm wondering what's their basis if the job vacancies that we submitted already expired.

Thanks in advance for your response and congrats again.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you Nicanikkz....Today I checked all the 6 job postings that I mentioned in my application, surprisingly all of them are outdated and not showing up anymore. All of those postings got an expire date. I think this answers your question.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

nicanikkz said:


> Congrats, Vamshi.
> 
> Question though, did they ask you to resubmit your research on job vacancies? If not, are all those job posts still open or did they already expire.
> It's because I'm wondering what's their basis if the job vacancies that we submitted already expired.
> ...


Also, they didn't asked for resubmit of my research on job vacancies.


----------



## nicanikkz (Oct 28, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Also, they didn't asked for resubmit of my research on job vacancies.


Thank you so much Vamshi. You're information helped me to be at ease during the wait time. Hoping for the best results.

Goodluck in Canberra.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

job openings need to active at that point of submission. there is no way a job will be open for 7 - 8 weeks until they process it. dont worry about it. we all came through this stage and it was good


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

AM said:


> Hello all
> Got my grant finally today morning. Got it from team 08 but from a diff co not CK
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum
> ...


Congrats AM, I am hoping for mine grant soon..


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

You will get it soon GSP

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## Jellybean17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi, to those who have recently gotten ACT SS approval, how many weeks did it take? Did it actually take the whole 9 weeks? Or did you get it in less?

Thanks!


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Jellybean17 said:


> Hi, to those who have recently gotten ACT SS approval, how many weeks did it take? Did it actually take the whole 9 weeks? Or did you get it in less?
> 
> Thanks!


Actually they have sent emails saying that they are now taking 9 weeks for processing to some applicants applied in Oct. For me it took about 7 weeks. Some earlier posts have indicated that it it possible that you may get result before that..Good luck!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i got it in 6 weeks. so it varies


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

Guys got my grant today.. Still gathering my nerve as it happened so quick!
My agent submitted the asked documents yesterday and today I got the GRANT.

Not sure who was my CO and which team, I think it was from Team 8..

Before sign off, I would like to thank every one who have shared information on this blog.

All the best to all fellow members.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

gsp2canberra said:


> Guys got my grant today.. Still gathering my nerve as it happened so quick!
> My agent submitted the asked documents yesterday and today I got the GRANT.
> 
> Not sure who was my CO and which team, I think it was from Team 8..
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I had recently applied to ACT for sponsorship for the nominated occupation of Organisation and Methods Analyst 224712 . as this category is now limited, any idea about the processing time?
Please share your experience 

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

balamyneni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had recently applied to ACT for sponsorship for the nominated occupation of Organisation and Methods Analyst 224712 . as this category is now limited, any idea about the processing time?
> Please share your experience
> ...


First you will need to get pre-approval or verification of ur limited skill code. that will take around 2 days. Based on that you can apply for ACT sponsorship which going by the current trend takes around 9 weeks.


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats GSP


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

rvijay said:


> First you will need to get pre-approval or verification of ur limited skill code. that will take around 2 days. Based on that you can apply for ACT sponsorship which going by the current trend takes around 9 weeks.


Hi All,

I received an update today from ACT asking to explain how my skills and experience are relevant to each position.

I need to send an explanation today..

Regards


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

gsp2canberra said:


> Guys got my grant today.. Still gathering my nerve as it happened so quick!
> My agent submitted the asked documents yesterday and today I got the GRANT.
> 
> Not sure who was my CO and which team, I think it was from Team 8..
> ...


Congratulations and good luck!!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

balamyneni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an update today from ACT asking to explain how my skills and experience are relevant to each position.
> 
> ...


Hi balamyneni,

Could you provide more details. What stage of the ACT application are you in? Did you get pre-approval if yours is a limited occupation?

Please do provide your timelines.


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

peanut48 said:


> Hi balamyneni,
> 
> Could you provide more details. What stage of the ACT application are you in? Did you get pre-approval if yours is a limited occupation?
> 
> Please do provide your timelines.



Hi peanut48,

I had applied to ACT for sponsorship for the nominated occupation of 224712 on 12th Nov 2013.

However as this occupation is currently shown as a limited I had send a mail along with the required documents for verification.

today , thy had sent an update asking to explain how my skills and experience are relevant to each position.

need to replay..


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

balamyneni said:


> Hi peanut48,
> 
> I had applied to ACT for sponsorship for the nominated occupation of 224712 on 12th Nov 2013.
> 
> ...


Ok, this is the normal process for limited occupations. When you apply for limited occupations you are required to get pre-approval which includes employment statement for the job opportunities you've researched.

I assume you did not submit the employment statement which is what they have asked from you now.

Good luck with your verification.


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

balamyneni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an update today from ACT asking to explain how my skills and experience are relevant to each position.
> 
> ...


Applied to ACT .. but unfortunatly occupation is not verified. thy just responded in 1 hour time saying my application is rejected :-(

Could some one please let me know whn can I expect other states sponsorship for the nominated occupation of Organisation and Methods Analyst 224712 ?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

If it is in the pre approval stage then u can resend it. I had my preapproval rejected twice. Just be sure to send a word document explaining how each job fits ur job profile and how with ur experience u will be able to get that job. 

Also I think S.A. has the same code as open. You can try there also. Do let me know for any help. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

balamyneni said:


> Applied to ACT .. but unfortunatly occupation is not verified. thy just responded in 1 hour time saying my application is rejected :-(
> 
> Could some one please let me know whn can I expect other states sponsorship for the nominated occupation of Organisation and Methods Analyst 224712 ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!


Hi bala
Sorry to hear about that.
Have they quoted a reason stating the cause fir rejecting your application?Your occupation is in limited category which implicates you to submit relevant job openings.
Pls highlight the nature of the rejection.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

balamyneni said:


> Applied to ACT .. but unfortunatly occupation is not verified. thy just responded in 1 hour time saying my application is rejected :-(
> 
> Could some one please let me know whn can I expect other states sponsorship for the nominated occupation of Organisation and Methods Analyst 224712 ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!


For organization and methods analyst, I first got the verification done and then applied for the grant... 

Did you get a reject on the first stage or second?

Unfortunately, there are no other states which have/had this profile open!


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

I don't think it should be rejected.. I just checked the listing here, and it still shows under limited availability, which was the case with me too : 

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14_sep.pdf

You should be able to file for verification, and then file for a state sponsorship!

Here are the documents that were submitted for my verification... 

Positive Skills Assessment from VETASSESS 
Positive IELTS result, achieving above a minimum score of 7 in each band
Updated Resume
Personal research and evidence that there are, currently, sufficient employment opportunities to match my nominated occupation, also relevant to my skills/background 
Commitment to Canberra statement

I got a positive verification in about two weeks time, following which I applied for the state sponsorship!

Good luck!


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Please find the update from ACT

*They had mentioned that my employment statement does not address the required skills and experience for each job. You have not demonstrated that you have:

1: the relevant ICT skills
2. experience in system analysis, solution architecture and deployment (ITIL operations).
3. Demonstrable process modelling and business writing experience
4. ITIL Foundation certification or demonstrated equivalent experience, LEAN Six Sigma (desirable)
5. Proven experience in delivering successful strategic outcomes for government agencies. At least 6 yrs experience as a senior business analyst with substantial IT Projects


The occupation is not verified. As this was the second request, further requests for verification will not be considered.*

I had updated 6 relevant jobs which matched my skill set. Please advise if I can ask ACT to verify my file once again?

Many thanks


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> For organization and methods analyst, I first got the verification done and then applied for the grant...
> 
> Did you get a reject on the first stage or second?
> 
> Unfortunately, there are no other states which have/had this profile open!


Initially they had asked to provide an employment statement explain how your skills and experience are relevant to each position. I had updated with explanation today .. and after one hour I received an updated saying The occupation is not verified. As this was the second request, further requests for verification will not be considered

Not sure what I need to do now? apart from waiting for any other states to open 224712 category.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

This is surprising as earlier they had ni cap on the no of times u could send for verification. . You can still request them.

However pls bear in mind the skill levels of the people who are doing pre verification need not be from your same industry,  so you will have to be very detailed as to what each job requires and how ur experience is what is required for the job. As pre verification is just a rouch cutoff they were generally not so strict earlier unless they have changed their criteria recently.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

argetlam0102 said:


> This is surprising as earlier they had ni cap on the no of times u could send for verification. . You can still request them.
> 
> However pls bear in mind the skill levels of the people who are doing pre verification need not be from your same industry, so you will have to be very detailed as to what each job requires and how ur experience is what is required for the job. As pre verification is just a rouch cutoff they were generally not so strict earlier unless they have changed their criteria recently.


I agree with this... You need to be very thorough and detailed in your application... I am assuming that the points ACT verification department mentioned should be validated in your detailed resume!

My ITIL certifications were documented well in my CV


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I agree with this... You need to be very thorough and detailed in your application... I am assuming that the points ACT verification department mentioned should be validated in your detailed resume!
> 
> My ITIL certifications were documented well in my CV


Thank you all for your timely suggestions.

I will once again re-apply and check if they accept the application.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

balamyneni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please find the update from ACT
> 
> ...


Hi balamyneni,

Sorry to hear about this. As others have mentioned, looks like you did not provide a strong case as to why those relevant jobs are suitable for you. I'm not aware of the ITIL certifications and other qualifications required, it may seem that you have submitted jobs with those requirements while your CV may not have reflected the same. Also they mention government projects, which is always a big NO when applying for ACT.

As they have clearly mentioned they won't verify your occupation once again, it may seem like you will have to wait for it to go into open occupations or look for other states that may sponsor.

I've heard sometimes South Australia reset's their SOL availability in December/January so you can hope to apply there if your occupation is available. If not wait until July 2014 for the new SOL/CSOL. 

Please make sure you take extra time in understanding the processes and requirements of each state before applying.
Good luck.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

What I had done was take each job and for each job mention 5 -6 points how you qualify for it based on your experience. Treat it like a written job interview explaining as if the person on the other side is your interviewer. And do not limit to 5 jobs of the same criteria. No harm in going down a level up or down. Am sure if you can justify your stance you will amke it


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

As Argetlam suggested, write down 5-7 bullet points about how a particular job posting fits your expertise. Go an extra mile and write a cover note of 2-3 page demonstrating that you are expert in the 5 points listed here.

Try to find more than just 5-7 jobs and find 10 jobs. Flood the migration office with information of your expertise.

Apply again. Don't get discouraged. What do you have to loose if you apply third time?

Well wishes dude...



balamyneni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please find the update from ACT
> 
> ...


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

amittal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for ACT SS on Nov 3rd, 2012 and payment acknowledged on Nov 6th. My story so far goes like this:
> 
> ...


Hello,

Please advise.. Which code you have applied for ? how many points incl SS nomination ? have you got Visa Stamp.. ?
how was your exp with ACT ? have you got declaration of funds approved from ACT ?


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

rvijay said:


> First you will need to get pre-approval or verification of ur limited skill code. that will take around 2 days. Based on that you can apply for ACT sponsorship which going by the current trend takes around 9 weeks.



Hello buddy..

I have few questions 

1. How much points you had while applying for ACT SS ?
2. How did you show funds ? do we need to send the bank statements ?
3. Can I include Jewellery in funds ? 
4. have tried other SS options like SA or Vic


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

balamyneni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please find the update from ACT
> 
> ...




Hey, 

So sorry about your rejection however do tell how are the above skills closely in relation to your nominated code 224712. Did you state in your CV that this is what you do or the job postings you attached said this is what they require?

I had sent them a verification email and the first time they rejected me too but then I upped my game found the exact same match and listed how they are similar to my experience on each listing. 

You should have posted a question on this forum before you sent it for the second time and believe me they are very strict with such things they dont want nething similar but the exact match - things are getting tighter considering the volumes and I would strongly suggest not to send an other verification email else they might ban you from applying completely.

I suggest you could send them an email requesting if they could consider giving you another opportunity to verify your occupation and once they respond positively apply making it a request and not a demand. 

They seem to be nice people and willing to give chances. All the best - hopefully you should get it positive!!

Do ask if you need help


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

rvijay said:


> Actually they have sent emails saying that they are now taking 9 weeks for processing to some applicants applied in Oct. For me it took about 7 weeks. Some earlier posts have indicated that it it possible that you may get result before that..Good luck!


I applied 190 visa on 1st OCT, its been 7 weeks, CO not yet allocated.

As 'AM' said its varies, planning to call them tomorrow and enquire.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

NBR said:


> I applied 190 visa on 1st OCT, its been 7 weeks, CO not yet allocated.
> 
> As 'AM' said its varies, planning to call them tomorrow and enquire.


Hi NBR, rvijay was talking about the time taken by ACT to process the SS application not the 190 visa CO allocation time.

Good luck and hope you get your CO & grant soon.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Hello buddy..
> 
> I have few questions
> 
> ...


I had 65 pts. Declared funds to the tune 45 k aud in terms of FDs cash in bank, apartment. You need to get it notarized btw. Some say yes for jewellery although I didn't include. Show an amount that you can show proofs, If asked for... Yes I applied for Vic, got rejected during aus elections


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hi NBR, rvijay was talking about the time taken by ACT to process the SS application not the 190 visa CO allocation time.
> 
> Good luck and hope you get your CO & grant soon.


Hi,
I have applied for ACT SS on 4th NOV and received acknowledgement on 15th Nov. They have mentioned 5 weeks of time duration. It means they will decide my outcome before Christmas holidays.

Now, I am also with you and waiting for CO............
Regards,


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

rvijay said:


> I had 65 pts. Declared funds to the tune 45 k aud in terms of FDs cash in bank, apartment. You need to get it notarized btw. Some say yes for jewellery although I didn't include. Show an amount that you can show proofs, If asked for... Yes I applied for Vic, got rejected during aus elections


Thanks buddy...

Do they really check for funds and if yes, how much time do i need to hold/show that in bank accounts.. how are job options in ACT ? Can you move to any other state by filing an petition.. 
Have you tried SA SS ? 
Did your ACT SS Visa got approved ?


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Is there anyone who is NON ICT major with code as 261314, if Yes, Could please advise, where did you get Qualifications assess becuase ACS did not gave me an opinion on my Education Qualifications.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for ACT SS on 4th NOV and received acknowledgement on 15th Nov. They have mentioned 5 weeks of time duration. It means they will decide my outcome before Christmas holidays.
> 
> Now, I am also with you and waiting for CO............
> Regards,


Hi Blue Bird, welcome to the waiting for ACT SS club....I'm happily surprised to know they told you it takes 5 weeks since my acknowledgement on Nov 4 said it takes 9 weeks...Looks like they are speeding up the process...good luck to us all...:fingerscrossed:

this is my third week....hopefully another 2 will bring good news...going by 5 weeks, I should hear from them on Dec 9 ray:


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Thanks buddy...
> 
> Do they really check for funds and if yes, how much time do i need to hold/show that in bank accounts.. how are job options in ACT ? Can you move to any other state by filing an petition..
> Have you tried SA SS ?
> Did your ACT SS Visa got approved ?


I heard that they randomly ask for proofs, if so you are supposed to maintain for 3 months is what i read some where. Job options are not quite that much as Syndey or Melbourne and mostly they would be govt. jobs in ACT.(for which they ask for citizenship or security clearance)...it seems that u can ask for that after having searched for jobs for a while.. no i didnt try SA, as it was not open at that time.. yes i got ACT SS and hav applied for visa.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

rvijay said:


> I heard that they randomly ask for proofs, if so you are supposed to maintain for 3 months is what i read some where. Job options are not quite that much as Syndey or Melbourne and mostly they would be govt. jobs in ACT.(for which they ask for citizenship or security clearance)...it seems that u can ask for that after having searched for jobs for a while.. no i didnt try SA, as it was not open at that time.. yes i got ACT SS and hav applied for visa.


Hello rvijay,

Thanks a ton.. your help is truely acknowledge. 
Have you applied for ACT SS and VIC SS at the same time or one by one ?


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Hello rvijay,
> 
> Thanks a ton.. your help is truely acknowledge.
> Have you applied for ACT SS and VIC SS at the same time or one by one ?


One after another


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hi Blue Bird, welcome to the waiting for ACT SS club....I'm happily surprised to know they told you it takes 5 weeks since my acknowledgement on Nov 4 said it takes 9 weeks...Looks like they are speeding up the process...good luck to us all...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> this is my third week....hopefully another 2 will bring good news...going by 5 weeks, I should hear from them on Dec 9 ray:


Thanks, I am surprised too and you are right they are completing applications with bit speed. I hope you will receive grant in 2nd week of December positively. Wish you best of luck.
Regards,


----------



## dandelindt (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi,

Any idea how long does it normally take to get the grant from the submission of the documents requested?

Lindt


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

dandelindt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea how long does it normally take to get the grant from the submission of the documents requested?
> 
> Lindt


Hi Lindt

I think your question would best be answered in the visa submitted threads...this one is about the ACT state sponsorship, most of us here are still waiting to apply and still haven't received our DIBP invitations. Although there may be few who have got their grants here, it might be more useful for you to join the other threads. Good luck!


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

amittal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for ACT SS on Nov 3rd, 2012 and payment acknowledged on Nov 6th. My story so far goes like this:
> 
> ...


Hello,
Can you please share more details about point 1). When you submitted ACS assessment? was the 2 years post qualification counted as necessary experience towards the ''“Skill Level Requirement Met Date''.
I am asking because i have bachelor degree + 2 yrs MS degree + 8 yrs experience, i am wondering if ACS will count my 2 yrs postgraduate studies towards the new “Skill Level Requirement Met Date'' so my 8 yrs experience will be saved from any deduction. Thank you


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Anyone applied in Sep/Oct waiting for their nomination or received it recently? Would like to know how much time they are taking these days.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Does anyone know ... how strict are they with regards to funds and the requirements for 1+1 ..... and the leeway one would get?


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

The fund requirement is all made up scare... there are no bars or limits or requirements... the logic is that if you migrate and if it takes 3-6 months to find a job, would you survive in that time or not. Be honest and apply without any stress... 

Focus on the job openings and your write up about how it relates to your skills. That's what they are strict about. Funds is the last thing you want to worry about.



ut0410 said:


> Does anyone know ... how strict are they with regards to funds and the requirements for 1+1 ..... and the leeway one would get?


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

DesiTadka said:


> The fund requirement is all made up scare... there are no bars or limits or requirements... the logic is that if you migrate and if it takes 3-6 months to find a job, would you survive in that time or not. Be honest and apply without any stress...
> 
> Focus on the job openings and your write up about how it relates to your skills. That's what they are strict about. Funds is the last thing you want to worry about.


makes me nervous!! Reading what others have posted, I don't think I wrote enough about my skills for those jobs. Even the funds I didn't declare a lot.

Do you think they scrutinise the verified applications further? I'm hoping that they were ok with what I had sent for the verification stage and that should suffice for the final stage. My tension is increasing since this is the last hurdle until the finish line.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> The fund requirement is all made up scare... there are no bars or limits or requirements... the logic is that if you migrate and if it takes 3-6 months to find a job, would you survive in that time or not. Be honest and apply without any stress...
> 
> Focus on the job openings and your write up about how it relates to your skills. That's what they are strict about. Funds is the last thing you want to worry about.



Thanks - it puts me at ease for now!!! however I didnt do anything differently while submitting my SS - after my verification mail - I just made sure the job adverts were still open!!! nothing special apart from that - skills and all I just mentioned the way I did earlier 

Should I start being nervous!!


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new on this forum. 

I Would like to know the Ielts Requirement for SS of ACT for Mechanical Engineers. My details are:

Ielts: L6.5 S7 R7.5 W7.5
CID EA: Oct 3, 2013

Thanks


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Put worries about funds aside.

Don't get nervous. If something isn't satisfactory, they will NOT just reject it. You will be given an opportunity to rectify it and provide corrected/modified document.

Good luck buddy...



peanut48 said:


> makes me nervous!! Reading what others have posted, I don't think I wrote enough about my skills for those jobs. Even the funds I didn't declare a lot.
> 
> Do you think they scrutinise the verified applications further? I'm hoping that they were ok with what I had sent for the verification stage and that should suffice for the final stage. My tension is increasing since this is the last hurdle until the finish line.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Worrying about it and getting nervous, is a full time work and total waste of time. You have done it right...now just wait for the email notifying you about a CO being assigned to your case...

Good luck..



ut0410 said:


> Thanks - it puts me at ease for now!!! however I didnt do anything differently while submitting my SS - after my verification mail - I just made sure the job adverts were still open!!! nothing special apart from that - skills and all I just mentioned the way I did earlier
> 
> Should I start being nervous!!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

DesiTadka said:


> Put worries about funds aside.
> 
> Don't get nervous. If something isn't satisfactory, they will NOT just reject it. You will be given an opportunity to rectify it and provide corrected/modified document.
> 
> Good luck buddy...


Thanks DesiTadka....I'm going to get this out of my head now :lalala: and just wait to be surprised by them.


----------



## Sauib (Nov 22, 2013)

dear friends,

I m a silent viewer of this forum. 19 th November i applied ACT application and also pay the payment fee. today i saw in my application downloaded pdf file i made i mistake. i done skill assessment by ACS and they approved my 3 year experience. but in ACT application form i fill Australian experience 3 and oversea experience 0. 

my payment was done so i can not resume my application..

what i will do now... please help me


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

It's ok. You can write an email describing the situation to [email protected]



Sauib said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I m a silent viewer of this forum. 19 th November i applied ACT application and also pay the payment fee. today i saw in my application downloaded pdf file i made i mistake. i done skill assessment by ACS and they approved my 3 year experience. but in ACT application form i fill Australian experience 3 and oversea experience 0.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Hi All.

Thanks to God and all expats for helping me out.

Got my ACT SS & Invite today.

Payment Ack mail received from ACT: 09/10/2013 (30 days time frame was mentioned)
CO Assigned on: 20/11/2013
Rcvd SS & Skill Select invite: 22/11/2013

All the very best to others too...


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Thanks to God and all expats for helping me out.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! :high5:


----------



## Sauib (Nov 22, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> It's ok. You can write an email describing the situation to [email protected]


thanks a lot

i will do it now..


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Thanks to God and all expats for helping me out.
> 
> ...


Sharmaabhi Congratulations.


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Congratulations!!! :high5:


Amazing! Congratulations sharmaabhi


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

Anyone by chance happen to know updates about 225113 marketing specialist?


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

Just got a piece of info, just called the ACT guys to try my luck 
Got the response stating they are processing requests of 10/10/2013 as of today and currently they are looking at taking 6 weeks for the completion.

My 6 weeks get over on the 18th December - I hope I get the SS before Chritmas :fingerscrossed:

and others before should definately get it before Christmas unless there is a major road block...


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Question for seniors: As we are committed to ACT for 2 years, what if I am hired by a consulting firm based in Melbourne but posted for a position in Canberra? Does it work? OR the paycheck has to come from a company based in ACT ONLY?


----------



## Kejal (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi,

I have a positive assessment as 142116 (Travel Agency Manager), I have an overall score of 8.5 in IELTS, I have above 7.0 in each band. 

I have to apply for ACT State Sponsorship. I understand the requirement is to submit 5 open jobs as a travel agency manager. I have searched and have been able to find only 3 active jobs for the profile. 

There are jobs as travel consultants, but i think that they are not allowed in our profile. Can you help me further please.

Thanks




prabodhk said:


> Anybody applied or done with Travel Agency Manager in ACT?
> 
> My status is In process with Vettassess and this is the 12th week. They have contacted my employer and my boss has replied back.
> 
> ...


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

Dear Friends..

What is the IELTS requirement for ACT State Sponsorship..My friend wants to apply for their SS..As far as I know, they require an overall 7 band with 7 in speaking for occupations flagged as OPEN...Isn't it correct?..


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

fabregas said:


> Dear Friends..
> 
> What is the IELTS requirement for ACT State Sponsorship..My friend wants to apply for their SS..As far as I know, they require an overall 7 band with 7 in speaking for occupations flagged as OPEN...Isn't it correct?..


That's correct! !


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got a piece of info, just called the ACT guys to try my luck
> Got the response stating they are processing requests of 10/10/2013 as of today and currently they are looking at taking 6 weeks for the completion.
> ...


Thanks ut0410! This certainly helps ease the anxiety a bit...I almost booked my PCC appointment but held back. I completed 3 weeks today from the date of payment acknowledgement. Guess another 3 to go!

I wish there was some way to know how many applications they receive.


----------



## subashree (Apr 9, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> Question for seniors: As we are committed to ACT for 2 years, what if I am hired by a consulting firm based in Melbourne but posted for a position in Canberra? Does it work? OR the paycheck has to come from a company based in ACT ONLY?


Hello DesiTadka, 
I m not a senior in this forum..But we have an ACT state sponsored PR.According to our agent the commitment to the state means that on the offer letter your base work location should be ACT , so I guess where your paycheck comes from should not be an issue. I am not sure though, would like insights from PR's who already work in ACT!


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Subhashree,

what is ur skill code? when are u planning to move? have you done any research on job openings and accommodation? I am from Chennai too and any inputs will help...thanks


----------



## subashree (Apr 9, 2013)

rvijay said:


> Hi Subhashree,
> 
> what is ur skill code? when are u planning to move? have you done any research on job openings and accommodation? I am from Chennai too and any inputs will help...thanks


Hi rvijay, My husband is the primary applicant and his skill code is 261111(ICT business analyst).I am a telecom/network planning engineer. We have been in touch with many recruiters from here..and there seems to be very very little opportunities for PR's. We have already made the first entry to oz so there is still time to think about the final move. For accommodation the usual real-estate websites are good enough!


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

subashree said:


> Hi rvijay, My husband is the primary applicant and his skill code is 261111(ICT business analyst).I am a telecom/network planning engineer. We have been in touch with many recruiters from here..and there seems to be very very little opportunities for PR's. We have already made the first entry to oz so there is still time to think about the final move. For accommodation the usual real-estate websites are good enough!


I suppose you would have completed all initial formalities like bank accounts, medicare etc.. Which airlines you used for ur first visit?


----------



## subashree (Apr 9, 2013)

rvijay said:


> I suppose you would have completed all initial formalities like bank accounts, medicare etc.. Which airlines you used for ur first visit?


Nope not done any of those..since it was a short stay..It can always be done when we move.We went by Air India.It is cheaper compared to many others and with good luggage allowance.But I guess you sometimes get good offers in Cathay pacific also..Jus keep checking..BTW wat s ur occupation and and wat stage is ur application?


----------



## Kejal (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone here having trouble looking for 5 job adverts ? Any solutions please guide ...


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Kejal said:


> Anyone here having trouble looking for 5 job adverts ? Any solutions please guide ...


Hi Kejal, welcome. I had the same problem initially but then I started looking for jobs using my skillset as keywords. Also look for them on Linkedin. You should find atleast 5 just make sure they don't need security clearance or are for Australian Citizens only. Good luck!


----------



## Kejal (Sep 5, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hi Kejal, welcome. I had the same problem initially but then I started looking for jobs using my skillset as keywords. Also look for them on Linkedin. You should find atleast 5 just make sure they don't need security clearance or are for Australian Citizens only. Good luck!


Thank you for replying !

how long did it take you to find the 5 jobs.. its almost a month now for me.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Kejal said:


> Thank you for replying !
> 
> how long did it take you to find the 5 jobs.. its almost a month now for me.


Hi Kejal
I too face the same problem.,On my initial search on prominent websites such as Seek,careerone,indeed,mycareer, i could barely find any job listings.,I started searching for Canberra job portals. I hit upon ritula jobs, xpat jobs,recruit.net.
It was definitely fruitful. I am awaiting my vetassess outcome currently.As of now I am prepared with 5 job adverts ,hope they remain open until I file my EOI.


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi,

Today i got an e-mail from ACT SS - CO, that i have to submit employment statement.

Please help me in understanding what exactly should be shared in employment statement. if there is any template or sample pls share the same.

Thanks


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Praks said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i got an e-mail from ACT SS - CO, that i have to submit employment statement.
> 
> ...


Hi Praks,

It's like appearing for a job interview, you have to convince them why those jobs should be given to you. So write how your skills match the job requirement or elaborate on your previous work experience which qualifies you for those jobs. There is no template.

Which stage of your ACT SS application are you in?

Please share your details like date of application, occupation code, if limited occupation - date of verification.

Good luck.


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi peanut,

Thanks for the response, it really helps.

I had applied for ACT SS & payment acknowledge was on 24 Oct 2013. I think presently, ACT is focusing to close with in 6 weeks time frame.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Praks said:


> Hi peanut,
> 
> Thanks for the response, it really helps.
> 
> I had applied for ACT SS & payment acknowledge was on 24 Oct 2013. I think presently, ACT is focusing to close with in 6 weeks time frame.


hey Praks, 

to get better responses pertaining to your questions and also to help others, plzz update your signature.

Did you already provide your resume and explanation on each advert as to how it matches your job skills.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

I've been reading through the pages of this thread and find that the most common request from ACT after CO allocation is 5 job vacancies. I feel it's such an unrealistic requirement considering that none of those jobs are going to be available in 6 months time which would be the approx. time for the applicant to arrive in Canberra from their SS nomination time.

Also the time taken for SS CO allocation is almost a month, which is usually the maximum time a job opening is available. It seems unfair to ask the applicant more than a month later to once again submit job vacancies.

I'm a lil worried since the jobs I submitted have expired or will soon and I expect CO allocation later than that. Given it's the holiday season, job vacancies are always lean. I hope they won't ask me to submit another 5 vacancies at this point.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh wow. Just realised I completed 1 month today of submitting my ACT SS Application. :fingers crossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Oh wow. Just realised I completed 1 month today of submitting my ACT SS Application. :fingers crossed:


Hi peanut,
I am following you because I have submitted my application on Nov 4 and acknowledgement on Nov 15 and on December 04, my one month will be completed.

Is CO allotted to you application or waiting?

Regards


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi peanut,
> I am following you because I have submitted my application on Nov 4 and acknowledgement on Nov 15 and on December 04, my one month will be completed.
> 
> Is CO allotted to you application or waiting?
> ...


Hey bluebird,

I have also submitted my SS on November 4th, and got my payment acknowledgement on 6th .... giving 9 weeks as a time frame. 

Excitement at its peak


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi peanut,
> I am following you because I have submitted my application on Nov 4 and acknowledgement on Nov 15 and on December 04, my one month will be completed.
> 
> Is CO allotted to you application or waiting?
> ...


Hi Blue Bird,

Haven't been allocated a CO yet but I expect it anytime this week if the recent updates from other members are to go by. I'll keep you posted as soon as I get any info. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Afaque (Dec 1, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> I've been reading through the pages of this thread and find that the most common request from ACT after CO allocation is 5 job vacancies. I feel it's such an unrealistic requirement considering that none of those jobs are going to be available in 6 months time which would be the approx. time for the applicant to arrive in Canberra from their SS nomination time.
> 
> Also the time taken for SS CO allocation is almost a month, which is usually the maximum time a job opening is available. It seems unfair to ask the applicant more than a month later to once again submit job vacancies.
> 
> I'm a lil worried since the jobs I submitted have expired or will soon and I expect CO allocation later than that. Given it's the holiday season, job vacancies are always lean. I hope they won't ask me to submit another 5 vacancies at this point.


Hey buddy, i was recently assigned CO post exact 4 weeks and decision was closed positive by CO in exactly a week. 
CO did ask me to resend 5 jobs, which i extracted from seek, hays and even sites like gumtree. 
CO is very supportive and like entire AU government bodies, look at situations with a positive out look. 
I have never had a chance to communicate or work with a generous lot like AU teams. As long as documents are in place, nothing can be a show stopper. 

FYI .. Raised Application on 15 October, closed positively 29th November. 

Best of Luck


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Afaque said:


> Hey buddy, i was recently assigned CO post exact 4 weeks and decision was closed positive by CO in exactly a week.
> CO did ask me to resend 5 jobs, which i extracted from seek, hays and even sites like gumtree.
> CO is very supportive and like entire AU government bodies, look at situations with a positive out look.
> I have never had a chance to communicate or work with a generous lot like AU teams. As long as documents are in place, nothing can be a show stopper.
> ...


Thanks a lot Afaque, was your occupation under limited category?
I'm worried about the additional 5 jobs since I'm certain I won't find them at this point. Going by your timeline, my CO could be allocated tomorrow - 4 weeks since payment acknowledgement.

Good luck for your 190 visa grant from DIBP


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Thanks a lot Afaque, was your occupation under limited category?
> I'm worried about the additional 5 jobs since I'm certain I won't find them at this point. Going by your timeline, my CO could be allocated tomorrow - 4 weeks since payment acknowledgement.
> 
> Good luck for your 190 visa grant from DIBP


Hey buddy .... 

anxiously waiting for your Case officer - since I know mine wont be far behind!!! All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> Hey buddy ....
> 
> anxiously waiting for your Case officer - since I know mine wont be far behind!!! All the best :fingerscrossed:


Thanks!!

Don't worry, I don't think there will be much gap between us. I'm sure it'll be around the same time. Praying that our pre-verification will speed up our nomination.


----------



## Afaque (Dec 1, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Thanks a lot Afaque, was your occupation under limited category?
> I'm worried about the additional 5 jobs since I'm certain I won't find them at this point. Going by your timeline, my CO could be allocated tomorrow - 4 weeks since payment acknowledgement.
> 
> Good luck for your 190 visa grant from DIBP


Fortunately my job category is under open category. 
Start looking for 5 jobs now itself, just in case if they are required. Also please keep and eye out for federal/citizen/and jobs with security clearance. 
These are not available for us, and unfortunately every other job requires these in ACT.


----------



## Jellybean17 (Oct 24, 2013)

hello, so I got assigned a CO now...thing is, she says, 2 of the vacancies I submitted need AU citizenship. Should I re-submit 5 more or just 2 more? In any case I re-submit all 5, I'm having a hard time looking for vacancies now, approaching Christmas!

Question, do I really, absolutely, strictly, just submit jobs that are DIRECTLY concerned with my job title? Or can I re-submit with something in line, but not DIRECTLY has my title to it?

For example (I don't want to disclose my exact job title here), I get positive assessment for HR MANAGER...can I submit jobs like "Office Administrator", "Training Consultant", "Talent Development" or "Recruitment Manager"? When I look at the responsibilities, it's definitely part of my past experiences but not DIRECTLY my title...

What are your thoughts please???


----------



## Afaque (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi, as per my understanding it's needs to match description of your job code. I suggest u call and speak to Co. She was extremely supportive and encouraging in my case. 
For jobs look all company sites that deal with your line business and check careers. 
Contrary to your observations of job slow down, I found quiet a few opportunities starting first quarter of 2014.


----------



## Jellybean17 (Oct 24, 2013)

^okay, thanks Afaque. I re-checked the ones I submitted earlier, and I did submit jobs that were not totally the same job title as mine, but does overlap...and she did not mention anything wrong with it in her email, asking for more jobs in replacement of the jobs that required AU citizenship.

So now I'm guessing it should be fine. My job code is not exactly technical in nature (like engineers or chemists or specific scientists), so maybe it might be okay? I will give her a call tomorrow too


----------



## gigs1981 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

can someone please help me by providing format for reference letter from an colleague.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks and Regards
Gigs


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

gigs1981 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> can someone please help me by providing format for reference letter from an colleague.
> 
> ...


Hi Gigs,

It seems like you are in your initial stages of your Aus visa. Every assessing body of different occupation code has their own set of requirements. It would be better if you posted your query in your relevant assessment body thread.

As far as VETASSESS goes, you cannot submit a reference letter from a colleague. It has to be from your superior. Once again would suggest you to direct your queries to VETASSESS threads if that is your assessing body for your chosen occupation code.

This thread is about ACT state sponsorship, if you have any queries regarding this please let us know so we can help.

Good luck.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

UT0410, Blue Bird and me are looking forward to CO allocations in the next few days. Is anyone else waiting?


----------



## Jellybean17 (Oct 24, 2013)

^hi Peanut48, I got payment acknowledgement on 28 Oct. CO Allocation was last 29 Nov. Hopefully I get the SS soon.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Jellybean,

you are almost there! It usually takes 2 - 3 days from CO allocation once they have all the things they need. Good luck and prayers for a successful ACT nomination.

Please do update your signature with your timeline and occupation code to help others.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Guys, 

I just read we have to pay the whole sum of the visa fees for yourself and spouse upfront with your application to DIBP.

I thot we had to pay only your fees and dependant later in the end. What is it suppose to be??


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just read we have to pay the whole sum of the visa fees for yourself and spouse upfront with your application to DIBP.
> 
> I thot we had to pay only your fees and dependant later in the end. What is it suppose to be??



I think its the complete fee together!


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I think its the complete fee together!



And it needs to be on 1 single card or 2 cards could be used


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> And it needs to be on 1 single card or 2 cards could be used


I think it has to be one card


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

All fees must be paid together at once using ONE card only. You can get ICICI travel card drawn and pay the fees or use someone else's card if possible..



ut0410 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just read we have to pay the whole sum of the visa fees for yourself and spouse upfront with your application to DIBP.
> 
> I thot we had to pay only your fees and dependant later in the end. What is it suppose to be??


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> All fees must be paid together at once using ONE card only. You can get ICICI travel card drawn and pay the fees or use someone else's card if possible..


Guys,

Ask for this Instant Credit Card from ICICI bank, you will need to open an FD for about 4.8 lakhs or so(this is for main applicant + partner+ 1 kid = 6160 AUD as of now), so that you will get a credit limit of 85% on that... They give u the limit against ur FD amount... Pls plan in advance as this activation takes about 3-5 days..And try one small transaction in some payment gateway to see if it works..You will need to register for Verified by Visa (in ICICI website) and most probably even then the transaction could get declined because of the enormous amount of the transaction, in that case you will mostly need to work with Customer care asking them to increase ur max trans. limit and explaining why u want to do that big a transaction (alternatively u may also inform them before hand)....Hope this helps.!


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> I think it has to be one card


Single card! It's stupid!


----------



## nicanikkz (Oct 28, 2013)

Jellybean17 said:


> ^hi Peanut48, I got payment acknowledgement on 28 Oct. CO Allocation was last 29 Nov. Hopefully I get the SS soon.


Hi Jellybean!

I also got my payment acknowledgement the same as yours (28 Oct) and just got my CO Allocation today, 2 Dec.

I'm super nervous but I hope they give me a positive responce. CO has not yet contacted me for any additional document.

How about you?

Does everyone know how long it usually takes for a CO to decide on the case for SS?

Thanks guys and goodluck to us.


----------



## Jellybean17 (Oct 24, 2013)

nicanikkz said:


> Hi Jellybean!
> 
> I also got my payment acknowledgement the same as yours (28 Oct) and just got my CO Allocation today, 2 Dec.
> 
> ...


hello nicanikkz, yes I was already contacted by CO, asking for re-submission of additional employment research / background. I called them up yesterday to clarify what was being asked and then submitted the needed docs. I am hoping to get the result in the next 2-3 days.

Good luck to us!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

So applications upto 28 Oct payment acknowledgement have received CO as of Dec 2.

Anyone with Payment Acknowledgement between 29 Oct - 1 Nov? Please let us know your status.

Prashant & me are in queue for 4 Nov payment acknowledgement. I'm certain we'll receive CO by the end of this week.


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a question regarding the doc upload step.


1. What is meant by "family's interstate residence " and What evidence is required for family's interstate residence?..

My brother is living in Sydney while I am applying for ACT.


----------



## nicanikkz (Oct 28, 2013)

Jellybean17 said:


> hello nicanikkz, yes I was already contacted by CO, asking for re-submission of additional employment research / background. I called them up yesterday to clarify what was being asked and then submitted the needed docs. I am hoping to get the result in the next 2-3 days.
> 
> Good luck to us!


I see. My CO hasn't contacted me for any additional documents after 2 days and I don't know if it's a bad thing or a good thing. 

When did CO ask you for additional docs? Is it the same day that your CO was assigned?

Crossing my fingers that it will be a positive response for all of us who are waiting. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks.


----------



## Theodyssey (Nov 28, 2013)

*Thank you...*

Hi folks,

I have been a silent reader of this thread for sometime now and I am writing this reply to thank you all for helping me out with my application for the ACT 190 subclass Visa. Many times I have consulted this thread to get an understanding of what to expect next or to prepare the right format of documents for submission (all without an agent). 

The good news is today I received my nomination from ACT and I am free to apply for the 190 on the Skillselect portal. I cannot believe it yet! 

It is fantastic news and worth sharing with you ALL. Now onto the next step which is paying the mega fee to DIBP and waiting for the grant :mullet:

Cheers and good luck to everyone waiting for the big approval!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nicanikkz (Oct 28, 2013)

Theodyssey said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this thread for sometime now and I am writing this reply to thank you all for helping me out with my application for the ACT 190 subclass Visa. Many times I have consulted this thread to get an understanding of what to expect next or to prepare the right format of documents for submission (all without an agent).
> 
> ...



Congrats Theodyssey!

That's a very good news to hear. May I ask when did you get your payment acknowledgement and when did you get your CO?

Thanks.


----------



## Jellybean17 (Oct 24, 2013)

nicanikkz said:


> I see. My CO hasn't contacted me for any additional documents after 2 days and I don't know if it's a bad thing or a good thing.
> 
> When did CO ask you for additional docs? Is it the same day that your CO was assigned?
> 
> ...


Hi nicanikkz. They contacted me the same day CO was allocated. Called them and submitted docs on 02 December...now just waiting still for approval. 

This waiting game is killing me!!! 

Theodyssey, congratulations!! Can you tell us your timeline?


----------



## nicanikkz (Oct 28, 2013)

Jellybean17 said:


> Hi nicanikkz. They contacted me the same day CO was allocated. Called them and submitted docs on 02 December...now just waiting still for approval.
> 
> This waiting game is killing me!!!
> 
> Theodyssey, congratulations!! Can you tell us your timeline?


Oh my how come my CO hasn't contacted me yet. I feel the same way Jellybeans! I've been praying all the time for this one. Best of luck to us!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Theodyssey said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this thread for sometime now and I am writing this reply to thank you all for helping me out with my application for the ACT 190 subclass Visa. Many times I have consulted this thread to get an understanding of what to expect next or to prepare the right format of documents for submission (all without an agent).
> 
> ...


Congratulations Theodyssey. Please do update your signature with your timeline. It will help others like it helped you.

Good luck for your grant from DIBP.


----------



## Theodyssey (Nov 28, 2013)

*..there you go*



nicanikkz said:


> Congrats Theodyssey!
> 
> That's a very good news to hear. May I ask when did you get your payment acknowledgement and when did you get your CO?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi nicanikkz,

hope you are well 

I submitted ACT on 17/10, payment confirmed on the 21/10. CO assigned 27/11. Requested more info re jobs advertisements 28/11, sent info the same day. Positive decision 3/12. Invitation from DIPB 4/12.


----------



## Theodyssey (Nov 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Congratulations Theodyssey. Please do update your signature with your timeline. It will help others like it helped you.
> 
> Good luck for your grant from DIBP.


Hi peanut and thank you.

225412 | VETASSESS - 11/10/13 ; IELTS L-8.5 R-9 S-8.5 W-8.5 Overall-8.5; Points: 70; EOI sub 17/10/213 Oct; SS request 17/10/13; CO assigned 27/11/13; SS approval and Nomination 4/12/13. About to apply VISA on DIBP site....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> So applications upto 28 Oct payment acknowledgement have received CO as of Dec 2.
> 
> Anyone with Payment Acknowledgement between 29 Oct - 1 Nov? Please let us know your status.
> 
> Prashant & me are in queue for 4 Nov payment acknowledgement. I'm certain we'll receive CO by the end of this week.


Congrats Theodyssey!!!!

Hi Peanut,
Good to read that at least CO has been assigned on your application and I am still waiting behind you. Best of luck...............


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Theodyssey.




Blue Bird said:


> Congrats Theodyssey!!!!
> 
> Hi Peanut,
> Good to read that at least CO has been assigned on your application and I am still waiting behind you. Best of luck...............


Hi Blue Bird, you mis-understood. I still haven't been allocated a CO. I'm assuming to receive one before this week ends. :amen:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Thanks Theodyssey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Peanut, okay hope for the best............


----------



## nicanikkz (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anyone of you have issues in logging in to Skill Select (https://www.deewr.gov.au/adfs/ls/). I was trying to login wishfully thinking that I already got an invite there but for some reasons it's giving me an error message. I also saw in the Skill Select website that there's a scheduled system maintenance tomorrow. I hope this does not affect or delay our applications.

All the best guys!


----------



## Jellybean17 (Oct 24, 2013)

^Yes, I think it's under maintenance. Have you heard from your CO?


----------



## nicanikkz (Oct 28, 2013)

Jellybean17 said:


> ^Yes, I think it's under maintenance. Have you heard from your CO?


Hey Jellybean!

Nope not yet. How about you? I have been sleepless for couple of nights because of this. Lol.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

nicanikkz said:


> Hey Jellybean!
> 
> Nope not yet. How about you? I have been sleepless for couple of nights because of this. Lol.


Hey Nicanikkz,

CO not contacting is a good sign coz it means they have everything they need from you. It's just a matter of 3 or so days until you receive the decision. So don't worry about the CO not contacting you.


----------



## nicanikkz (Oct 28, 2013)

An d I'm happy to let you all know that I just got my SS approval few mins ago.  I know this is not yet the Visa but I was in tears upon receiving the much awaited email. Thank you all foryour support and advice as it really helped me. I will still check this thread from time to time to help others who want to apply so that I can return the favor all of you have done for me. 

Jellybean, Peanut and the rest - hang in there, you're next. 

I hope to see you all in Canberra one day.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

nicanikkz said:


> An d I'm happy to let you all know that I just got my SS approval few mins ago.  I know this is not yet the Visa but I was in tears upon receiving the much awaited email. Thank you all foryour support and advice as it really helped me. I will still check this thread from time to time to help others who want to apply so that I can return the favor all of you have done for me.
> 
> Jellybean, Peanut and the rest - hang in there, you're next.
> 
> I hope to see you all in Canberra one day.


Congratulations Nicanikkz!!!

I'm sure tonight you will sleep peacefully 

Good luck for your grant from DIBP...


----------



## nicanikkz (Oct 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Congratulations Nicanikkz!!!
> 
> I'm sure tonight you will sleep peacefully
> 
> Good luck for your grant from DIBP...


And yes, I do. But it's not over yet.  Lol. still praying that everyone will get their approval soon. 

Thanks Peanut and best of luck.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

nicanikkz said:


> And yes, I do. But it's not over yet.  Lol. still praying that everyone will get their approval soon.
> 
> Thanks Peanut and best of luck.


Congratulations Nicanikkz 
Pray for rest of us as well.

Peanut Hi,
It means that it is not compulsory that CO will contact us.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Blue Bird said:


> Congratulations Nicanikkz
> Pray for rest of us as well.
> 
> Peanut Hi,
> It means that it is not compulsory that CO will contact us.


Hi Blue Bird,

Yes that's right. Only if the CO needs something from us they will contact us.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Those who have been allocated CO, can anyone tell me what time did you get your CO allocation email?

I'm hoping to get my CO allocation any day and I'm going crazy checking the email at all times of Oz working hours. :smash:


----------



## Theodyssey (Nov 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Those who have been allocated CO, can anyone tell me what time did you get your CO allocation email?
> 
> I'm hoping to get my CO allocation any day and I'm going crazy checking the email at all times of Oz working hours. :smash:


In my case it was 9:30am OZ (Canberra) time! The CO literally emailed me for further info (job ads) 4 hours later!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys with Vetass - Can anyone guide me with Vetass points test advisory ?

Also, can we get our provisional degree assessed ?

Please guide


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Theodyssey said:


> In my case it was 9:30am OZ (Canberra) time! The CO literally emailed me for further info (job ads) 4 hours later!


Thank you so much Theodyssey! 9:30am Canberra time is 4am for me! 
I'll be rolling in my sleep :roll:


----------



## Hmenon (Jul 10, 2013)

hello everyone


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

noobrex & peanut48, 


Guys enough of the guy bashing and trash talk - I am sure each of us here are just trying to help each other. like both of yall mentioned the right things in your posts it just "reads" rude coz we cant see each other when we write all this - 

Just clarifying a few things here - separate forums are made for specific questions so that people with similar experiences can answer your questions and hence the reply from Peanut.

However, Peanut we all have been going thru the same anxiety and nervousness .... so when we dont get answers we repeat our questions so if you dont find it appropriate rather ignore than hurting someone.

With all due respect to both the gentlemen/women - cant say with the names  both keep some patience and RESPECT for fellow expats 

noobrex - To wat u asked I think last i read about it was that they have temporarily stopped the Points advisory to handle high volumes and would be resuming it in 2014 some time and your provisional degree - no clue!!


God Bless!!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Thank you so much Theodyssey! 9:30am Canberra time is 4am for me!
> I'll be rolling in my sleep :roll:


Hi peanut!
Forget things and come to main point of the forum.:attention:
Today is last working day of the week; have you received any update?


----------



## Jellybean17 (Oct 24, 2013)

hi all,

Just an update. I got SS nomination plus invite yesterday. Praise God! I was so worried!

So I lodged VISA 190 today and paid up already before the system maintenance happens. Now waiting for the BIG APPROVAL!

Good luck to everyone else waiting!!

*Timeline:
*
Vetassess Pos: 13 Oct 2013
ACT SS Sponsorship (acknowledgement): 28 Oct 2013
CO Allocation: 29 Nov 2013
ACT SS Approval + invitation: 05 Dec 2013
VISA 190 lodged: 06 Dec 2013
now waiting for CO


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Jellybean17 said:


> hi all,
> 
> Just an update. I got SS nomination plus invite yesterday. Praise God! I was so worried!
> 
> ...


God Bless You


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Jellybean17 said:


> hi all,
> 
> Just an update. I got SS nomination plus invite yesterday. Praise God! I was so worried!
> 
> ...


Very happy for u buddy .... jus waiting for our SS nominations to come....


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi peanut!
> Forget things and come to main point of the forum.:attention:
> Today is last working day of the week; have you received any update?


Hi Blue Bird,

Nothing this week  Next week will be my 6th week, so hoping it gets done by then. :fingerscrossed:



Jellybean17 said:


> hi all,
> 
> Just an update. I got SS nomination plus invite yesterday. Praise God! I was so worried!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Jellybean!! arty:
Enjoy the holiday season and ring in the new year with lots of fun coz 2014 will bring you the golden grant. :angel:


----------



## musali (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I have applied via agent for call centre manager 149211 and the agent has requested me to provide 6 job openings for call centre manager in Canberra. I'm finding it so hard to find jobs online. Can someone please help me.. I'm quite new to this forum and i did not read all the messages. 

I would really appreciate if someone could guide me. Thanks!

Loki


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Jellybean17 said:


> hi all,
> 
> Just an update. I got SS nomination plus invite yesterday. Praise God! I was so worried!
> 
> ...



Hey Jellybean, 

If you could, would you plzz share with us the documents you uploaded and as per Required , Mandatory and Recommended category. 

also did you front load your medicals and PCC?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> Hey Jellybean,
> 
> If you could, would you plzz share with us the documents you uploaded and as per Required , Mandatory and Recommended category.
> 
> ...


Hey ut0410, while we wait for Jellybean's reply I'll list out what I've gathered so far from others for single unmarried applicant:


Passport (First and last pages)
Photo labelled with name (Digital or scanned as per size specifications)
Birth Certificate (if not available, passport is fine)
All education documents from 10th to highest level (same docs as for skills assessment)
All relevant employment documents as claimed in EOI (same docs as for skills assessment)
IELTS TRF
Skills Assessment
Form 80
PCC
Include any docs to support EOI claims - In my case - Australia Study documents
HAP ID - Medicals

I've already got my HAP id & eMedical Referral letter so once the ACT SS nomination comes through I'll be getting my medicals done before I apply for the visa. 

Max file size 5MB. Use 96dpi to scan files for reduced file size.
smallpdf.com to merge or compress pdf's.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hey ut0410, while we wait for Jellybean's reply I'll list out what I've gathered so far from others for single unmarried applicant:
> 
> 
> Passport (First and last pages)
> ...



How did you get your HAP ID?


----------



## musali (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello.. is there anyone who could help me with how they found 5-6 job openings in call centres in canberra? Please help


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Guys, This is reg the mandatory job offers to be attached for verification of limited occupations.
can you clarify if I could attach temporary or contract jobs(job type) ? I am unable to find more than 3 jobs in permanent status.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

As long as it does NOT require AU Citizenship and/or security clearance, you might be OK with it. That said, make sure you write a very strong support justification for how each listed job is relevant to your expertise and how does it make you a right candidate for that job.

Good Luck...



Yenigalla said:


> Guys, This is reg the mandatory job offers to be attached for verification of limited occupations.
> can you clarify if I could attach temporary or contract jobs(job type) ? I am unable to find more than 3 jobs in permanent status.


----------



## musali (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi yengella,

Which field are you in?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> As long as it does NOT require AU Citizenship and/or security clearance, you might be OK with it. That said, make sure you write a very strong support justification for how each listed job is relevant to your expertise and how does it make you a right candidate for that job.
> 
> Good Luck...


Tks friend. Yes i am making sure not to enclose jobs which require citizenship and security clearance


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> How did you get your HAP ID?


Via my health declaration on the DIBP site.

3:15pm in Canberra now and still no CO allocation for me! The wait continues :ranger:


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Via my health declaration on the DIBP site.
> 
> 3:15pm in Canberra now and still no CO allocation for me! The wait continues :ranger:


Yup got it... I was just gonna ask u bout the CO Allocation .... hope u get it soon


----------



## raulrex (Jul 22, 2013)

any applicant as a fashion designer applying for State Sponsorship ?


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Give us some good news peanut


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> Give us some good news peanut


nothing yet!!! 

I don't know why there is such a long gap considering how quickly so many others got CO allocated last week. This is getting frustrating. Perhaps they are gone for their Xmas holidays! :confused2:


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> nothing yet!!!
> 
> I don't know why there is such a long gap considering how quickly so many others got CO allocated last week. This is getting frustrating. Perhaps they are gone for their Xmas holidays! :confused2:


Hope not .... I wanna jus get done with it


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

I just called them. They were not happy that I did. She said emails and calls disrupt the process. She asked where I was calling from, and said it's taking 6 - 8 weeks.

She then asked for my reference number which I was reluctant to provide but I did anyway and she said I'm second in the queue and she checked with the CO and told me it should get done this week or early next week.

Phew! Now my tension is rising. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> I just called them. They were not happy that I did. She said emails and calls disrupt the process. She asked where I was calling from, and said it's taking 6 - 8 weeks.
> 
> She then asked for my reference number which I was reluctant to provide but I did anyway and she said I'm second in the queue and she checked with the CO and told me it should get done this week or early next week.
> 
> Phew! Now my tension is rising. :fingerscrossed:



Good to hear that ... :fingerscrossed:

BTW - wen I called my service provider is Idea - they charged me 120 bucks per minute to call that number - I have paid 800 bucks for a talk of less then 6 minutes 

but then doesnt matter - had to do it neways!!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> I just called them. They were not happy that I did. She said emails and calls disrupt the process. She asked where I was calling from, and said it's taking 6 - 8 weeks.
> 
> She then asked for my reference number which I was reluctant to provide but I did anyway and she said I'm second in the queue and she checked with the CO and told me it should get done this week or early next week.
> 
> Phew! Now my tension is rising. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Peanut,
Don't worry and just relax & pray for good result......


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> Good to hear that ... :fingerscrossed:
> 
> BTW - wen I called my service provider is Idea - they charged me 120 bucks per minute to call that number - I have paid 800 bucks for a talk of less then 6 minutes
> 
> but then doesnt matter - had to do it neways!!




hey I just read ur signature - Did you do your PCC yesterday, if yaaa - I did it too


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks ut0410 and Blue Bird. Hopefully all of us will get the good news in the next 10 days.

I did all my PCC's yest 

So I'm almost all set for the final stage if only ACT smiles upon me!


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

anyone moving to Canberra late jan or early feb 2014?


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello guys n gals........

I am new to this forum so just a few basic questions
1. In employment evidences, do they consider, advertisements on websites as valid evidences ?
2. Do anybody have any idea, what is the mean time for an accountant to get a job ?
3. If we have already filed and EOI and applied for NSW Nomination, can we file another EOI and apply for Canberra Nomination?

Any kind of help will be highly appreciated........


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

dhawalswamy said:


> Hello guys n gals........
> 
> I am new to this forum so just a few basic questions
> 1. In employment evidences, do they consider, advertisements on websites as valid evidences ?
> ...


1. Yes, jobs from websites is acceptable but must be submitted in the specified format as given in the ACT guidelines available at their site.


3. No, you cannot apply for ACT and NSW at the same time. You can apply for ACT by withdrawing your NSW nomination and you have to state the reasons why.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Thanks ut0410 and Blue Bird. Hopefully all of us will get the good news in the next 10 days.
> 
> I did all my PCC's yest
> 
> So I'm almost all set for the final stage if only ACT smiles upon me!


hey do we know if once the CO is assigned it takes 7 days or it can get done sooner.... Coz m just doing the math here if yours hasnt been done Peanut and Bluebird.

mine will be in the following week of yours - which may be too late as they go for christmas breaks


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> hey do we know if once the CO is assigned it takes 7 days or it can get done sooner.... Coz m just doing the math here if yours hasnt been done Peanut and Bluebird.
> 
> mine will be in the following week of yours - which may be too late as they go for christmas breaks


I don't think we can speculate any more since they seem to be taking longer now. Previously it was seen within 3 days of CO allocation it gets done if no additional info is requested. I think it's taking longer now since I've still not been allocated a CO whereas I was expecting it last week as per previous timelines. 

Let's just forget about this until it does happen! :tea:


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

CO allocated!! 12:26pm Canberra time. 
Now I'm gonna spend the next few days going crazy!! :scared:


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> CO allocated!! 12:26pm Canberra time.
> Now I'm gonna spend the next few days going crazy!! :scared:


Omg omg omg ..... can't express how happy I m!!

Jus supa excited ... hope m next


----------



## Hmenon (Jul 10, 2013)

All the Best Buddy...


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ut0410 said:


> Omg omg omg ..... can't express how happy I m!!
> 
> Jus supa excited ... hope m next


I can't express how nervous I am!! :fear:

I'm sending positive energy for us all....

I just hope the CO doesn't ask me for any additional info and I get a surprise email soon with the nomination approved and DIBP invite. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hmenon (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey Peanut when do we have to do PCC and how..


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hmenon said:


> Hey Peanut when do we have to do PCC and how..


Well it's entirely upto you when you want to do PCC coz the PCC date or medical date will affect your first entry by date. For ex: my earliest PCC date is 9 Dec 2013 so if & when I get my visa grant I will be required to enter Australia sometime before first week of Dec 2014.

PCC/Medicals are only valid for 1 year. For more info go through the forum threads available.


----------



## Hmenon (Jul 10, 2013)

Thnx a lot..and All the best once again...


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> I can't express how nervous I am!! :fear:
> 
> I'm sending positive energy for us all....
> 
> I just hope the CO doesn't ask me for any additional info and I get a surprise email soon with the nomination approved and DIBP invite. :fingerscrossed:


Hi peanut., Happy for you that CO s been alloted.. The dawn of the coming week will surely bring you the "Invite"
Am still breaking my head over Vetassess results..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> CO allocated!! 12:26pm Canberra time.
> Now I'm gonna spend the next few days going crazy!! :scared:


Hi Peanut!
I hope you are well. Its good to read about CO allocation and hope for good news. I am still following you so please enthusiastic.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

amittal said:


> Coolio!!
> 
> All the best once again!




Hello amittal,
I have read many of ur posts & they are very informative & helpful. thnx a ton for sharing. :smile:


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

So - now there is Prashant, I, Bluebird in the same order.... who are waiting CO allocation to wat I rembr!!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks everyone for the good wishes...I'm really praying another few days brings us all reason to celebrate this festive season...coz we can truly welcome 2014 with hope of a life in Australia...
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'll let you know that recently by accident I discovered a major error in my EOI and luckily I was able to correct it before the next step of receiving the invite from DIBP. So while we wait for the SS and DIBP invite, I would suggest everyone to check their EOI once again to ensure its 100% correct.

My error was not an manual error. My Australia studies somehow had been selected as India in the drop down box, which I'm certain I didn't select. But somehow it was saved as India. I caught it by chance since I was using the EOI to fill up my form 80. So I reckon the EOI form can act funny while saving the information.

Since we are anxiously waiting for the good news, lets use this time wisely to check whether all other information is perfect.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Could not update the forum earlier....a case office was assigned to my application on 13th of December. This is about 6 weeks after I had submitted a verified application!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Could not update the forum earlier....a case office was assigned to my application on 13th of December. This is about 6 weeks after I had submitted a verified application!


That's great Prashant, we are in this together....hoping we get the good news in the next few hours :fingerscrossed: eep:eep:


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> CO allocated!! 12:26pm Canberra time.
> Now I'm gonna spend the next few days going crazy!! :scared:


All the best peanut!!!


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

CO assigned!


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Got this mail from the migration team

http://us5.campaign-archive1.com/?u=738bc8783de26056cfb8d0e0a&id=0698e0ef2e&e=[UNIQID]&utm_source=Canberra.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Great news! I received the :hail: ACT nomination and :hail: DIBP invite today sometime around 9AM Indian time....so thrilled!!

I'm off to do my medicals and will file the visa soon.

Thank you all for the support and great information which made this possible. I was never sure about getting the nomination due to the limited occupation code conditions but finally it happened.

Good luck to all the others who are waiting for the same news, Prashant, UT0410, BlueBird...I'm sure you guys are next.

I'll be moving on to the other threads but will check in here from time to time to see how everyone else is doing and to help as much as I can.

Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ACT will remain closed from midday 24th Dec 2013 and will reopen on 6th Jan 2014


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Great news! I received the :hail: ACT nomination and :hail: DIBP invite today sometime around 9AM Indian time....so thrilled!!
> 
> I'm off to do my medicals and will file the visa soon.
> 
> ...


Hi peanut!
Congratulations a lot.
It means you were not inquired any thing from case officer and directly grant SS. Stay in touch and we pray for your next final success.

Prashant and UT0410 have been assigned CO but I am still waiting for CO.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Great news! I received the :hail: ACT nomination and :hail: DIBP invite today sometime around 9AM Indian time....so thrilled!!
> 
> I'm off to do my medicals and will file the visa soon.
> 
> ...


Awesome....what a lovely Christmas present.: )


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Great news! I received the :hail: ACT nomination and :hail: DIBP invite today sometime around 9AM Indian time....so thrilled!!
> 
> I'm off to do my medicals and will file the visa soon.
> 
> ...



Congratulations Buddy .... hopefully we get it soon too - see you in the other thread soon


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Update on my case....got an approval of ACT nomination today! 

I guess would have to wait for the automatic email confirming the invitation....


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Congrats peanut and prashanth


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Update on my case....got an approval of ACT nomination today!
> 
> I guess would have to wait for the automatic email confirming the invitation....


Congrats Prashant!!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello all my ACT buddies,

It has been such a busy day. After I got the invite, I ran to complete my medicals. I have just lodged my visa and paid it. It's 18 Dec, Australia time. Now have to upload the documents and wait.

Just wanted to do a recap of my journey in this ACT thread and my application

My occupation code is 224711 and was under LIMITED occupation in ACT. For Limited occupations ACT has some extra requirements like 3 years in the nominated occupation, min. 5 jobs and mostly importantly we can only apply if we get a verification approval by submitting all the documents as given in their guidelines.

I was not at all hopeful about this since I was not sure if I qualified but I thought there was no harm in trying and it was just an email. Nothing to lose and I'm so glad I did because I got an immediate response in less than 24 hours with my verification approved. I immediately lodged my state nomination and waited. And finally I got my ACT nomination approved and the DIBP invite.

What I learnt: apply for verificaton of limited/closed occupation, no harm. Jobs can be tough to find but keep using different keywords and search on Linkedin too. My guess is if you get verification approved, the CO approves the ACT nomination without asking any extra information.

It costed $300 but it was well worth it since it was my only ticket into 190!

Once again thanks to all my friends here and I'm sure I'll be seeing you on the lodged threads soon!
Cheers and good luck!


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks for sharing the info Peanut. even I'm applying for limited occupation & must say your words are positive & inspiring. All the best!!!


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Thank You Peeps!!*

I am shocked, surprised and immensely thankfull to God and the fellow expats for helping me thru to reach here :grouphug:

Yes - I have got my ACT nomination and the DIBP invite to apply for the visa 

Cudn believe my eyes - I got the CO yesterday and the invite today. 

All the best to all the others in line and will keep seeing you on and off on this thread and the others, I will sit down today or over the weekend and send sum details about my journey so far hoping it will help others. 


:wreath: :tree: Its Christmas and Santa :santa: will get all of us what we want :snowman: :xmastree: 

Praise the Lord!!! :hail:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> I am shocked, surprised and immensely thankfull to God and the fellow expats for helping me thru to reach here :grouphug:
> 
> Yes - I have got my ACT nomination and the DIBP invite to apply for the visa
> 
> ...


Congratulations ut0410 and prashanth
I am still waiting and hope for golden email...................


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Congratulations prashant !!


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Congrats Peanut!!
Hi,

I am new to this forum, I request you to help me with some valuable information as i am planning for ACT nomination.
I am done with my ACS assessment and iELTS (L 8, R 8, W 7.5, S 8). Pls share the docs required for applying SS.
Format of commitment statement
How much funds to show?
Proof of evidence of research.


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

I have total 6 years of Experience, ACS has deducted 2 yrs now i am left with 4 yrs only.
Will ACT consider it 4 or 6 Years?


----------



## Hmenon (Jul 10, 2013)

Congratulations Peanut...


----------



## Hmenon (Jul 10, 2013)

Congratulations UT


----------



## Hmenon (Jul 10, 2013)

What is the medical test what one has to undergo...


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations ut0410!!! I told you it will be around the same time, you seem to have the invite fastest, the very next day of CO allocation, which is awesome.

Hang in there BlueBird, you have all our wishes with you. You are next!

For others asking questions, please first visit the canberrayourfuture.com site since it has all the information, next read the thread and you will find most of your queries answered. That's what we all did.

Good luck!


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Soodrahul & Wanna Fly,
> 
> I will provide all the information by this weekend, as I'm busy with some other works. Send me mail ID as it's easy to send attachments.
> 
> ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| |IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5| ACT SS- appld(19-sep'13), confirmed(7-nov'13)| PCC: 21-Nov'13| Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone



Thank you very much Vamshi4happy.
I got my ACS assessment on 1st dec,2013.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

soodrahul said:


> Hi
> As i am a new member, I wont be able to send Private message.
> Please send the details thru Pvt msg whenever you get time.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Hi Soodrahul, 

I sent all the relevant document drafts and some more important points to your mail..hope this information helps you a lot to prepare your ACT SS application... Good luck..


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Soodrahul,
> 
> I sent all the relevant document drafts and some more important points to your mail..hope this information helps you a lot to prepare your ACT SS application... Good luck..



Hi vamshi4happy

Your timely response is much appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Congratulations ut0410!!! I told you it will be around the same time, you seem to have the invite fastest, the very next day of CO allocation, which is awesome.
> 
> Hang in there BlueBird, you have all our wishes with you. You are next!
> 
> ...


Wait wait and wait.............


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Blue Bird said:


> Wait wait and wait.............


Hang in there Blue Bird! Why don't you call/email them? I think you and ut0410 had the same timelines right? You should definitely be close. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi 
Can somebody throw some light on this. In the details of documentation to be mailed for verification of limited occupations list,I found this document to be in the list. ...
Current OET result with a minimum grade B in all sections.
What's OET result?


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi
> Can somebody throw some light on this. In the details of documentation to be mailed for verification of limited occupations list,I found this document to be in the list. ...
> Current OET result with a minimum grade B in all sections.
> What's OET result?


That's another type of English test like IELTS. Don't bother about it if you have IELTS.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> That's another type of English test like IELTS. Don't bother about it if you have IELTS.


Oh .k ..Tks.
For verification ,we have to send a mail with all the reqd documents as stated on their website as attachments right? Hope the file size doesn't get too heavy.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yenigalla said:


> Oh .k ..Tks.
> For verification ,we have to send a mail with all the reqd documents as stated on their website as attachments right? Hope the file size doesn't get too heavy.


Yes that's correct. Use smallpdf.com to reduce the file size. Good luck Yenigalla :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Yes that's correct. Use smallpdf.com to reduce the file size. Good luck Yenigalla :fingerscrossed:


Thank you for the prompt response peanut.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hang in there Blue Bird! Why don't you call/email them? I think you and ut0410 had the same timelines right? You should definitely be close. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Peanut!
I have sent email yesterday but there is no response either email or SS result. I could not understand why they are quite.


----------



## gary31 (Oct 4, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi
> Can somebody throw some light on this. In the details of documentation to be mailed for verification of limited occupations list,I found this document to be in the list. ...
> Current OET result with a minimum grade B in all sections.
> What's OET result?


OET is only required for health professionals


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

All set to apply for the Visa now....my bigger issue is getting a PCC from US. Time consuming!!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Peanut!
> I have sent email yesterday but there is no response either email or SS result. I could not understand why they are quite.


I'm not sure but I think I read somewhere they were going to be closed for Christmas & NY.
Looks like you might need to wait a few more days. Don't worry Blue Bird, sending positive thoughts your way. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> All set to apply for the Visa now....my bigger issue is getting a PCC from US. Time consuming!!


Good luck Prashant. I just received my Australia PCC and completed uploading all my documents...Hope you get your US PCC quick.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Good luck Prashant. I just received my Australia PCC and completed uploading all my documents...Hope you get your US PCC quick.


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello Friends
I applied for Canberra State Sponsorship on 18th December. I got my payment confirmation email today from ACT which mentions nomination process will be completed in 30 days time.
Is it true? are they so fast? What will be the effect of christmas vacation?
According to your experience by what date can i expect the nomination?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

decipline said:


> Hello Friends
> I applied for Canberra State Sponsorship on 18th December. I got my payment confirmation email today from ACT which mentions nomination process will be completed in 30 days time.
> Is it true? are they so fast? What will be the effect of christmas vacation?
> According to your experience by what date can i expect the nomination?


Nice to see you here decipline.. Grt to hear you filed your application.Pls update your timeline


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

Rent in ACT by jan end or feb first week. Hi guys, We r vacating our flat by end of jan and moving interstate. Pls contact me if you are looking for a house contract in ACT.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> I'm not sure but I think I read somewhere they were going to be closed for Christmas & NY.
> Looks like you might need to wait a few more days. Don't worry Blue Bird, sending positive thoughts your way. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks peanut!
There is no solution rather wait and wait.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Good luck Prashant. I just received my Australia PCC and completed uploading all my documents...Hope you get your US PCC quick.


Hey peanut, 

I have got 0.5 bands less score in ielts, and my occupation is in limited availability, did ACT insist upon copy of ielts for verification purposes or because we are not asking for nomination at that time, we are just for the verification.. I have everything else ready however ielts grades are the only dampeners for me.. And as the grades are less in speaking and writing I think I will get a positive result for appeal of ielts results... In the meantime I will also appear for ielts in Jan 2014... Since you have been through the verification process. Requesting you to guide in the very regard..


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hey peanut,
> 
> I have got 0.5 bands less score in ielts, and my occupation is in limited availability, did ACT insists upon copy of ielts for verification purposes or because we are not asking for nomination at that time just the verification.. I have everything else ready however ielts grades are the only dampeners for me.. Since you have been through the verification process. Requesting you to guide in the very regard..


Yes they need IELTS, why else would it be a verification? And of course you are seeking nomination for which you need to be accepted by ACT.

I really don't know what concession you were expecting and why? 

Please give the IELTS again coz I'm assuming you also won't get points for it otherwise. Do you have 60points without IELTS?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Yes they need IELTS, why else would it be a verification? And of course you are seeking nomination for which you need to be accepted by ACT.
> 
> I really don't know what concession you were expecting and why?
> 
> Please give the IELTS again coz I'm assuming you also won't get points for it otherwise. Do you have 60points without IELTS?


Nah I am stuck at 55 including state nomination... Damn these 0.5 markings... Last time I had 8.5in speaking and 7.5 in writing I only slipped in listening that was 6.5 bands reading was 7 bands, present results listening 8.5, reading 7.5, speaking and writing 6.5 :-(


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Nah I am stuck at 55 including state nomination... Damn these 0.5 markings... Last time I had 8.5in speaking and 7.5 in writing I only slipped in listening that was 6.5 bands reading was 7 bands, present results listening 8.5, reading 7.5, speaking and writing 6.5 :-(


Technically 7 or above in all bands but in 2 differ ielts tests lol... Tough luck


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Nah I am stuck at 55 including state nomination... Damn these 0.5 markings... Last time I had 8.5in speaking and 7.5 in writing I only slipped in listening that was 6.5 bands reading was 7 bands, present results listening 8.5, reading 7.5, speaking and writing 6.5 :-(


Ok then it's pretty obvious that you are not even eligible for the visa irrespective of ACT nomination/verification.

I suggest you focus on getting 60 points and improving your IELTS.

Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Ok then it's pretty obvious that you are not even eligible for the visa irrespective of ACT nomination/verification.
> 
> I suggest you focus on getting 60 points and improving your IELTS.
> 
> Good luck :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for guidance...


----------



## shakerah (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi deepuz,
I have also the same condition like yours. I have applied for subclass 489 at Canberra. CO assigned like 2 months ago. CO asked me for the same docs as you mentioned.I have submitted all those docs but no response yet. Can you plz tell me how long usually it takes to get the visa after such a condition.Also let me know if CO tells me to complete PCC and medical then does it mean that i am going to get the visa soon.Anyone who is concern related to this please reply.
Thanks


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Nice to see you here decipline.. Grt to hear you filed your application.Pls update your timeline


Hi Yeni...

Good to see your assessment completed. what is the outcome?

Please anyone can update me on my question ?

I applied for state sponsor ship for Canberra on 18th december and payment receipt confirmation mentions the time line for completion as 30 days.

Is it that fast? What will be the effect of christmas falling in between?

When shall i expect the state nomination?


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

decipline said:


> Hi Yeni...
> 
> Good to see your assessment completed. what is the outcome?
> 
> ...


Hi decipline,

ACT immigration team are on christmas vacation, so yes it will delay the outcome. They are usually efficient and if they told you 30 working days then it will be so. Help yourself by reading this thread, it has all the answers you seek about this. :frusty:


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hi decipline,
> 
> ACT immigration team are on christmas vacation, so yes it will delay the outcome. They are usually efficient and if they told you 30 working days then it will be so. Help yourself by reading this thread, it has all the answers you seek about this. :frusty:


Thanks Peanut for your reply...

It would great if you can suggest the time line for my outcome of state sponsorship of canberra according to your experience.

Also, what will be the time line to receive the EOI invitation after state sponsorship. i have total 60 points (including 5 points of state sponsorship).

Thanks again.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Is there anyone belong to mechanical engg occupation applying / applied for ACT SS?

Thanks


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

within 30 WORKING days, a CO will be assigned to your case which MAY get delayed ... After 30 working days which normally is about 6 weeks, you can call migration services and inquire about your case. 

You shall get ACT SS Nomination and Invite to apply for 190 category visa at the same time (different emails that comes within seconds)...



decipline said:


> Hi Yeni...
> 
> Good to see your assessment completed. what is the outcome?
> 
> ...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I am confused about 1 thing. My occupation is Internal Auditor and it is open. So what is my IELTS requirement for ACT SS? I assume it's 7 overall and 7 in speaking. Am i right? Please let me know.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

That is correct.



bdapplicant said:


> I am confused about 1 thing. My occupation is Internal Auditor and it is open. So what is my IELTS requirement for ACT SS? I assume it's 7 overall and 7 in speaking. Am i right? Please let me know.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thnaks a lot 



DesiTadka said:


> That is correct.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

*Job Ads for Limited Occu. Verification*

Could someone pls guide me about:

1. Where might I find 5 job ads in ACT which are relevant to 224711 + that do not need Aus citizenship / sec clearance? (everything I look at in random jobsites need citizenship/clearance)

2. How to send" these ads to ACT Immigration? (i.e. website screeshot? some other way?)

I have looked a while ago, but found no usable job ads, but seeing a few members' success, I'm eager to try again. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Gurdjieff said:


> Could someone pls guide me about:
> 
> 1. Where might I find 5 job ads in ACT which are relevant to 224711 + that do not need Aus citizenship / sec clearance? (everything I look at in random jobsites need citizenship/clearance)
> 
> ...


Hi Gurdjieff!!

I used various keywords on google and also found most of my jobs on LinkedIn. Since your code is now 224712, which I believe is different when it comes to jobs, you should contact ut0410, prashantbhardwaj who are also the same code as you and have successfully got ACT nomination along with me.

Sending the jobs is simple, in a word doc just copy the entire ad and at the bottom include a link to it and also you have to provide an employment statement for each job.

You definitely must try ACT since I believe its easy once you prepare yourself and get the verification. After all it's only an email and it's much better to take a chance with ACT than wait until july 2014 since I've personally experienced how the July reset can change plans drastically. I've been waiting for almost 6 years now to move but every time the July reset failed me.

So please go ahead and apply for ACT asap. They are closed until Jan 6th, so you can use until then to prepare.

Good luck and I really hope you too get a successful nomination soon.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Gurdjieff, 

Don't lose hopes...we need to try and try to till we taste the win.. please find attached document , the format which I used to send job posting relevant to my job code. You need to copy and paste all job opportunities ( I sent 7 job postings which are of one week older) in the same fashion in one word document.

Please explain little about job and roles currently you are with... so that I use my way of search to find some job posting that may fulfill your work... good luck my friend.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Gurdjieff,
> 
> Don't lose hopes...we need to try and try to till we taste the win.. please find attached document , the format which I used to send job posting relevant to my job code. You need to copy and paste all job opportunities ( I sent 7 job postings which are of one week older) in the same fashion in one word document.
> 
> Please explain little about job and roles currently you are with... so that I use my way of search to find some job posting that may fulfill your work... good luck my friend.


Thanks a ton, Peanut48 and Vamshi. Wish you a happy new year ahead!


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

*190 Visa - Fund guidance*

Hello Friends,

I have few queries regarding proof of fund for Sub Class 190 Visa.

I have applied for Canberra State Sponsor ship in december and expecting the outcome by end of january.

I have shown AUD 40,000 fund in terms of Fixed Deposits, LIC & PPF. We are 3 people moving (myself, wife & kid)

My queries are:-

1) Once we receive the state sponsor ship, do i again need to show the same proof of funds to DIBP while i am applying for 190 Visa?

2) Can i utilise the some funds to pay the fees of AUD 3520 + 1780 + 880 - Visa fees from this fund? or do i need to preserve it till i get final visa and pay this visa fees from other fund?

3) Why i am asking is that, as i have shown AUD 40,000 as proof of fund to state which means i have this fund to support me while I am in Australia and if i do not get job for 3 to 4 months. And now once i get the state sponsor ship cleared, and i am utilising that fund here in India than no fund will be available to support in Australia? Can this be a query from DIBP post launching the visa 190 that i have not maintained the same fund at present?

4) Presently i do not have any Loan Liability on me. When i applied for Canberra state sponsor ship also, there was no liability or no loan on me. Now if i apply for some personal loan and avail the same on my name will it be seen as liability on me? will they deduct the equal amount of AUD fund from my proof? will it adversely effect my application that i have availed the personal loan at any stage now or while applying for 190?

5) If i take the personal loan, than do i need to disclose this loan amount to ACT / Canberra State? If state sponsorship is approved, than do i need to disclose this loan to DIBP when i am launching the 190 Visa?

I am seriously confused, what is fund requirement and how long do we need to maintain that fund in our name? please guide me soon.


----------



## leavesnext (Sep 9, 2013)

decipline said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have few queries regarding proof of fund for Sub Class 190 Visa.
> 
> ...


I can only advise on 1 and 2 from my own experience

1) Yes DIBP are highly likely to ask about you bank statements. In my case, the CO asked for it as a proof of employment (i.e. to ensure that my declared salary was sent by the employer to my bank account). 

2) Yes you can pay for your visa fee from the same fund

I am not sure about the fund requirements needed for a family as I am migrating on my own

I hope another member can help you with the rest of the questions.


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

leavesnext said:


> I can only advise on 1 and 2 from my own experience
> 
> 1) Yes DIBP are highly likely to ask about you bank statements. In my case, the CO asked for it as a proof of employment (i.e. to ensure that my declared salary was sent by the employer to my bank account).
> 
> ...


Thanks dear.
It is ok for me if CO ask for bank statement or salary slips. What i was asking that do i need to keep that Fixed Deposits as it is till the end of application grant?
But as you mentioned, we can pay the fees from this fund than ok.
What i was told that i need to maintain that same prrof of fund which i submitted to State sponsor ship and i can not utilise a single money from that fund till my application is granted.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Job research etc..*



Gurdjieff said:


> Could someone pls guide me about:
> 
> 1. Where might I find 5 job ads in ACT which are relevant to 224711 + that do not need Aus citizenship / sec clearance? (everything I look at in random jobsites need citizenship/clearance)
> 
> ...


hey bud, ... Happy new year to u too and the other fellow expats!!!

I thot i wud reply to ur msg here so every1 cud take advantage of the info.
The way I researched my job was by the keywords from the 224712 description, also made it a point to try different words like management, quality, change, analysis, policy and other such things from my resume and JD.

I tried various sites like indeed, seek, gumtree, careerone for my research. I also tried typing permanent resident, PR holder for keywords. I am sure you would find jobs like that.

Apart from that sumthing that would help you will correlate your job ads and your work experience and write it with each job ad. ***DO NOT CONFUSE your total job experience with the job code. Your job can only be pertaining to your job code you are applying for and not your total experience.

Others if you are waiting to apply for your SS due to a skill assessment to arrive or IELTS results to come - you can still apply with the Fax copy if you have one.

I did that and saved 10 days waiting for the hard copy, worked just fine. :tea:


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> hey bud, ... Happy new year to u too and the other fellow expats!!!
> 
> I thot i wud reply to ur msg here so every1 cud take advantage of the info.
> The way I researched my job was by the keywords from the 224712 description, also made it a point to try different words like management, quality, change, analysis, policy and other such things from my resume and JD.
> ...


Thanks ut0410!


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> hey bud, ... Happy new year to u too and the other fellow expats!!!
> 
> I thot i wud reply to ur msg here so every1 cud take advantage of the info.
> The way I researched my job was by the keywords from the 224712 description, also made it a point to try different words like management, quality, change, analysis, policy and other such things from my resume and JD.
> ...




Hello ut0410,
u mentioned - "Others if you are waiting to apply for your SS due to a skill assessment to arrive or IELTS results to come - you can still apply with the Fax copy if you have one."
I am currently waiting for the skill assessment to arrive. Submitted on 13th Oct. so hoping it to come by 13th Jan. When u said above point, do u mean, I'll get the hard copy of my assessment posted at my residential address & an email too? & do we need to use the hard copy while submitting state sponsorship? I have changed my address this month & updated in ACS site as well. Do I need to wait for the hard copy OR I can submit to ACT for state sponsorship using an email only? plz let me know. I am currently stuck bcoz ACT SS is asking for evidence of ACS skill assessment +ve


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Hello ut0410,
> u mentioned - "Others if you are waiting to apply for your SS due to a skill assessment to arrive or IELTS results to come - you can still apply with the Fax copy if you have one."
> I am currently waiting for the skill assessment to arrive. Submitted on 13th Oct. so hoping it to come by 13th Jan. When u said above point, do u mean, I'll get the hard copy of my assessment posted at my residential address & an email too? & do we need to use the hard copy while submitting state sponsorship? I have changed my address this month & updated in ACS site as well. Do I need to wait for the hard copy OR I can submit to ACT for state sponsorship using an email only? plz let me know. I am currently stuck bcoz ACT SS is asking for evidence of ACS skill assessment +ve



Thats correct, you can apply for a state sponsorship using the fax u recieve untill a hard copy arrives.

Now, my statement hold tru with regards to skills assessment from Vetassess and i am not sure of how ACS works coz Vet doesnt send it via email. I had used the fax copy to apply for skills verification for a LIMITED occupation and it went thru just fine!

So again if you have a fax copy of ur assessment you can apply for the SS - it worked for me so I am not suggesting or denying anything


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Guys, 

I had a question! What if I leave my current job and get a new1 after applying for the 190. Are there any consequences ....


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi,

I have seen many posting discussing IT jobs in Canberra. However, i am from Finance background have master's and 5 years of work ex. I have my assessment done and only state i can get nominated right now is ACT. I am not sure about jobs in Finance or Investment sector in Canberra. I tried searching on web but couldn't find many opportunities. Can someone share some information on Jobs in Finance & Banking in Canberra.

Thanks 

Manan


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi to everyone,

Firstly, Happy New Year and all the best.

I have one question. 
Is there anyone with anzsco code: 132111?
Please, if there is anyone, contact me or if you know someone, give me his/her contacts. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi,

Is there anyone with Anzsco code: 263211?
Please if you could share the details of Websites from where we can search and provide references for 5 Jobs which do not require Australian citizenship. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Soodrahul,

You may use below sites to search for job postings... As per your job code 263211, you may search with below titles too..
1.Quality Analyst (ICT)
2.Quality Manager (ICT)
3.Quality Specialist (ICT)

Also with Specialisations as mentioned below..
Computer Systems Auditor
Systems Auditor (ICT)

Below are the different website names where you can search for jobs...

Cantlie
SEEK
CareerOne
MyCareer
Capital Jobs
Yellow Pages Directory (Over 150 employment listings for Canberra)

Good luck my friend....


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Soodrahul,
> 
> You may use below sites to search for job postings... As per your job code 263211, you may search with below titles too..
> 1.Quality Analyst (ICT)
> ...



Hi Vamshi4happy

Thanks for your valuable inputs and Best wishes.


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hi Gurdjieff!!
> 
> I used various keywords on google and also found most of my jobs on LinkedIn. Since your code is now 224712, which I believe is different when it comes to jobs, you should contact ut0410, prashantbhardwaj who are also the same code as you and have successfully got ACT nomination along with me.
> 
> ...


Hi peanut48,

I'm in the same state of mind as well. While I am waiting for July'14 to apply for SA SS, seeing your post thinking if my wait would be worthwhile or should I apply for ACT:fingerscrossed: But not confident on getting a job in ACT though since I came to know from various sources that jobs are very limited in ACT when compared to SA.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

chris5550 said:


> Hi peanut48,
> 
> I'm in the same state of mind as well. While I am waiting for July'14 to apply for SA SS, seeing your post thinking if my wait would be worthwhile or should I apply for ACT:fingerscrossed: But not confident on getting a job in ACT though since I came to know from various sources that jobs are very limited in ACT when compared to SA.


Well can you be confident about getting jobs anywhere? The way I see it, moving to a new country has its risks.

Do you know that 224711 will be on the July reset list? Given that SA had it closed within weeks in 2013 and ACT has always had it on Limited, what are the chances that you waiting for 7 - 9 months is a better bet? Then also you will have to apply for state nomination which takes anywhere between 2 - 3 months and then finally the visa application can take upto 6 months from there.

Are you a betting man/woman chris? coz to me the odds of finding jobs in ACT is much better than the above option.

It's your call now!

Goodluck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> Could someone pls guide me about: 1. Where might I find 5 job ads in ACT which are relevant to 224711 + that do not need Aus citizenship / sec clearance? (everything I look at in random jobsites need citizenship/clearance) 2. How to send" these ads to ACT Immigration? (i.e. website screeshot? some other way?) I have looked a while ago, but found no usable job ads, but seeing a few members' success, I'm eager to try again. Thanks for any advice!


I'll respond to you today...been travelling for a while...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Well can you be confident about getting jobs anywhere? The way I see it, moving to a new country has its risks. Do you know that 224711 will be on the July reset list? Given that SA had it closed within weeks in 2013 and ACT has always had it on Limited, what are the chances that you waiting for 7 - 9 months is a better bet? Then also you will have to apply for state nomination which takes anywhere between 2 - 3 months and then finally the visa application can take upto 6 months from there. Are you a betting man/woman chris? coz to me the odds of finding jobs in ACT is much better than the above option. It's your call now! Goodluck :fingerscrossed:


I agree with peanut!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> Could someone pls guide me about: 1. Where might I find 5 job ads in ACT which are relevant to 224711 + that do not need Aus citizenship / sec clearance? (everything I look at in random jobsites need citizenship/clearance) 2. How to send" these ads to ACT Immigration? (i.e. website screeshot? some other way?) I have looked a while ago, but found no usable job ads, but seeing a few members' success, I'm eager to try again. Thanks for any advice!



So here is what I did...

Looked for jobs that involved business processes, process analysis, business analysis, process consulting, and IT service management consulting.
My primary source of information was linkedin, and seek.... Mostly LinkedIn though!
Made a table with three columns, containing, job listing (had exported the job listing page to a PDF ) and my perspective of how it aligned to my role and was a potential job for me.
My agent asked me to remove PDFs and put them at the end as appendix once I was done, so I ended up with a long PDF document with a table on these first page, and about 7 appendix entries with all the details


Hope this helps!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

IS there anyone who is applying under 233513(Production or plant Engineer) occupation code to ACT State Sponsorship..if so guys pls share your experience..


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Received my welcome to Canberra settlement services package in the post today.

It consisted of a letter congratulating on my ACT nomination and advice for further steps like Visa application, settlement services etc. Came with lots of brochures and information about Canberra.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Wishing all Expat forum members A Wonderful New Year and Successful PR in 2014.


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Happy 2014 folks !!! I wish all my friends a great 2014 with lots of love , peace , good health and prosperity and early visa grants !!


----------



## manil007 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey guys happy new year, i hope people get heaps of Permanent Residencies issued this year.
i have a small question, if someone can help me in this i will be very thankful.
I am a recent graduate of ANU in Bachelors of Software Engineering, 
i can get assessed in Software Engineering (Limited) or even Web Developer (Open).
but i dont have any job of job offer at the moment, though i do have Ielts (7 each) .
which makes up 55 points in total. 
offcourse i dont have any work experience as well, just graduated with bachelors.
Can anyone please suggest me to go with ACT sponsorship or not?
the only work i have is of Customer Service Representative, not related to study.
Thanks Heaps 
Manil


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I am confused with "attach current emplyment reference(s) supporting recent, relevant work experience in the nominated occupation." Anyone received ACT SS can pls share your valuable opinion?


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

bdapplicant said:


> I am confused with "attach current emplyment reference(s) supporting recent, relevant work experience in the nominated occupation." Anyone received ACT SS can pls share your valuable opinion?


you need to provide evidence of your work experience. Send the same documents you used to receive your skills assessment.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok, got it. That means except my CV i have to provide proof of my work experience addressing "To Whom It May Concern" signed by one or two references. Thanks a lot dude 



peanut48 said:


> you need to provide evidence of your work experience. Send the same documents you used to receive your skills assessment.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Can you pls also tell me how long it takes ACT to grant the State Sponsorship @ open occupation?



peanut48 said:


> you need to provide evidence of your work experience. Send the same documents you used to receive your skills assessment.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> Can you pls also tell me how long it takes ACT to grant the State Sponsorship @ open occupation?


ACT took 20 days to grant SS for me..


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I have one little confusion. 

My current point is 50 without IELTS 7 @ all band. My Vetasses assessment is positive for 3 years till April, 2013. I am still continuing my current role but promoted as Manager in May. However, my occupation is open and i have required IELTS score for ACT SS. Having ACT SS will award me 5 points more and I will get total 55 points in total. 

My concern is My job will be 5 years this May, 2014. However applying ACT this Jan may approve my ACT SS by Feb, 2014. However, I came to know that ACT SS valid for 3 months only. So, i will have a tight schedule in the month of MAY to have 5 years of experience and expire ACT SS. Can anyone suggest me what to do?


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am developing my docs to apply for ACT Sponsorship.

Currently I am writing employment statement.

Do I need to relate every point/job responsibility/ skill set requirement of job circular one by one?

Or just a brief discussion of similarities between my experience/skills and the given responsibilities is ok?

How long should it be or is there any problem if its become longer than a page!

Please help.

Regards

Bluehill


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

blehill said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am developing my docs to apply for ACT Sponsorship.
> 
> ...



Please keep it concise. 1 - page statement for each job equals minimum 5 pages for 5 jobs seems like a lot. Highlight the main the job requirements and provide a statement for it. My advice is less than 250 words but that's totally upto you since only you know whether you are able to convince them of your employability.

Good luck!


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> ACT took 20 days to grant SS for me..


Hello

It seems you are lucky.

I am waiting since last 18 days when I applied for ACT sponsor ship with my occupation in OPEN category.

I have not yet heard of CO allocation for myself.

Can anyone please share :-

1) How much time ACT takes to allocate CO ? 
2) After CO allocation how much time it takes to receive the approval ?

Vamshi...you are lucky to get it so fast... i don't know when will i receive the approval ?

Peanut...may be you can share your time line and experience for ACT state sponsor ship, please tell how much time it took for you ?

Cheers...


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

decipline said:


> Hello
> 
> It seems you are lucky.
> 
> ...


Hi decipline,

My ACT timeline is as below for limited occupation code:

Verification email sent: 28 Oct
Verification approval: 30 Oct
SS Nomination lodged: 30 Oct
SS Nomination acknowledgment: 4 Nov
ACT CO allocated: 13 Dec
ACT nomination approved & DIBP Invite: 17 Dec

You should definitely expect delays of 2 weeks since they were closed for the holiday season.

Don't worry, your turn will be soon! goodluck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

decipline said:


> Hello
> 
> It seems you are lucky.
> 
> ...


Hi Decipline, 

Wishing for sooner ACT SS grant mail for you..however as per ACT mail you may observe "_ Applications for nomination will generally be processed within 30 working days "_

Also it will 2 to 3 days to receive SS confirmation after CO alloted, but don't know exact time frame for CO allocation.


----------



## manil007 (Oct 8, 2013)

*ACT sponsorship help*

i have a small question, if someone can help me in this i will be very thankful.

I am a recent graduate of ANU in Bachelors of Software Engineering, 

i can got assessed in Software Engineering (Limited) or even Web Developer (Open).

but i dont have any job of job offer at the moment, though i do have Ielts (7 each) .

which makes up 55 points in total. 

offcourse i dont have any work experience as well, just graduated with bachelors.

Can anyone please suggest should I go with ACT sponsorship or not?
the only work i have is of Customer Service Representative in ACT since last 2 years, not related to study.

Thanks Heaps 
Manil


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hi decipline,
> 
> My ACT timeline is as below for limited occupation code:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Peanut for your wishes and time line sharing.

Its useful info.

Yes yes Yes...i am waiting for my turn to get the SS nomination approved....

Suffering for sleepless nights since last 18 days. That holiday season took my patience on Roler Coaster ride. Too much tention

IF i follow your time line than i can expect CO allocation by 5 the Feb & approval by 11th Feb...

Still a Long wait of 1 month.....

Good Luck to you as well for your 190 Visa applicaiton.

Cheers


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

peanut48 said:


> Please keep it concise. 1 - page statement for each job equals minimum 5 pages for 5 jobs seems like a lot. Highlight the main the job requirements and provide a statement for it. My advice is less than 250 words but that's totally upto you since only you know whether you are able to convince them of your employability.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Peanut48......

1 more query....

For employability option I have to prepare a list of at least 5 recent job --- how old those job listings can be? 1-2 months ok? or no more than 1 month old?

I am facing difficulty to search jobs.... maximum IT jobs are for Citizens only :confused2:


Bluehill


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

blehill said:


> Thanks Peanut48......
> 
> 1 more query....
> 
> ...


Hi Bluehill,

Is your occupation under open or limited in ACT list?

For open occupation: bear in mind that a CO will be allocated as per the current processing times which can be 30 working days or more (for me they had said 9 weeks!) So if you give 2 months old jobs, it will probably be expired when the CO gets allocated and will be asked to resubmit them. We've seen other expat members who had to resubmit the jobs after CO allocation.

For limited occupation: my personal experience is that it is slightly advantageous that we have a verification first, which includes submitting the jobs. This is then checked by them before giving approval for filing the nomination. I had this, so when the CO was allocated I was not asked to resubmit the jobs even though they had expired. But this is only my experience and may not be applicable to all.

You will have to be strategic in your choice and try to get jobs as fit.

Goodluck!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Peanut!
Two months have been passed since 4th November 2013. Still no response either of SS outcome or status inquiry email which was sent before holidays.

Lets see! they will come back today with full zest:crazy::crazy:.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Peanut!
> Two months have been passed since 4th November 2013. Still no response either of SS outcome or status inquiry email which was sent before holidays.
> 
> Lets see! they will come back today with full zest:crazy::crazy:.


Hi Blue Bird,

Why don't you call them and check what's the status.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Peanut,UT , once your Vet ass was completed, when did you recieve the courier ? Approx time frame.
I opted fir express and it was sent out on Jan 2nd.
I thought I will submit my verification mail once I recieve the hardcopy. Fax is very dark. Morover, it will fetch me time to zero in on job oppurtunitues too .


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Peanut,UT , once your Vet ass was completed, when did you recieve the courier ? Approx time frame.
> I opted fir express and it was sent out on Jan 2nd.
> I thought I will submit my verification mail once I recieve the hardcopy. Fax is very dark. Morover, it will fetch me time to zero in on job oppurtunitues too .


If I remember correctly, it took 10 days to receive the hardcopy via express.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Tks


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Am hoping to see some good jobs advertised which are closely related to my occupation if not an excat match


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello Friends

Any one received ACT nomination approval recently ? 

I applied on 18th December and still not heard from ACT for CO allocation.

As mentioned earlier by Vamshi it took 20 days for him to get ACT approval.

I am getting little nervous now as not getting any confirmed timeline by which I will get my Nomination approved ?

Please share your time lines who has recently received ACT approval. It will help others to have some clarity on approximate time line.

Thanks

Cheers


----------



## manil007 (Oct 8, 2013)

> i have a small question, if someone can help me in this i will be very thankful.
> 
> I am a recent graduate of ANU in Bachelors of Software Engineering,
> 
> ...


Can some one please reply to my post, i need help people ?


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I have applied for ACT State Sponsorship through my Agent.

I have submitted the Fax Copy of my Assessment.

My agent said it is ok to submit the FAX copy.

What is your openion ?

Will this create any problem ?

Will this delay the process or outcome ?

Please please reply...


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

Applied for ACT State Sponsorship today... under HR Advisor. So the wait begins..


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hi Bluehill,
> 
> Is your occupation under open or limited in ACT list?
> 
> ...



Peanut,
What you said about limited occupation is a very useful & hopeful information for me & a lot of us who are in limited occupation list. This definitively helps easing the tension. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

ashish1e834 said:


> Peanut,
> What you said about limited occupation is a very useful & hopeful information for me & a lot of us who are in limited occupation list. This definitively helps easing the tension.
> Thanks for sharing.


glad it helps! :thumb:


----------



## trupti_solanki (Sep 26, 2013)

*Vetassess*

Hi All,

Anybody recvd assessment result from VETASSESS in last 4 months.

I have submitted mine on 28th Sep2013. No news after that.

Please help somebody.

TS


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

trupti_solanki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody recvd assessment result from VETASSESS in last 4 months.
> 
> ...


You should recieve shortly subjective to your acknowledged date being sept28.
You can read thru athe thread dedicated to Vetassess on this forum for more details and current timelines.


----------



## trupti_solanki (Sep 26, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you Regina,

But there my worry is there were no cross examination to my e x-employer nor to my current in last 3 months. Hope everything would be fine.

I know they take 3 to 4month to give result but the pending verification is my concern.

TS


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

trupti_solanki said:


> Thank you Regina,
> 
> But there my worry is there were no cross examination to my e x-employer nor to my current in last 3 months. Hope everything would be fine.
> 
> ...


I heard people from September are receiving their VET results. A friend of mine received in last week of Dec. Yours should be along shortly.

Manan


----------



## trupti_solanki (Sep 26, 2013)

*Thank God!*



Manan_20 said:


> I heard people from September are receiving their VET results. A friend of mine received in last week of Dec. Yours should be along shortly.
> 
> Manan


Thank you Manan.

This really gives me a lot of boost. 

Desperately waiting for result.

Cheers

TS


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

trupti_solanki said:


> Thank you Manan.
> 
> This really gives me a lot of boost.
> 
> ...


I am in same boat as you. However, my ack date is 01 Nov and I already restless. Hoping to receive reply by Jan end or Feb.

M


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

trupti_solanki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody recvd assessment result from VETASSESS in last 4 months.
> 
> ...


Hi

First of all Good Luck to you for your results.

What i understood from your post is that you have submitted on 28th September. 

Processing time starts from the date you receive your acknowledgement which will be normally 7 to 10 days from your date of submission.

And, Christmas Holidays falling in between, according to me you should be receiving it by 21 st January Latest. If we consider the holiday for 1 week in Vetassess. It might be Little early if they were not close for full 1 week.

Present time line for vetasses is approx 14 weeks from date of acknowledgement.

Rest assured, it is nothing to do with cross verification pending with your employment.

you will receive the GOOD news very shortly..

Cheers....


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Can anyone pls advisse me how to prepare the Job Opportunities for ACT SS?


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

trupti_solanki said:


> Thank you Regina,
> 
> But there my worry is there were no cross examination to my e x-employer nor to my current in last 3 months. Hope everything would be fine.
> 
> ...


Hope for the best...God will take care of the rest!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Can anyone pls advisse me how to prepare the Job Opportunities for ACT SS?


Hi how r u.. It's very simple. Once you zero in on the mandatory jobs ,prepare an employment statement alongside the job advertised stating how your skillset satisfies the job advertised.
Give a summary of the job advertised stating details such as company name,source,employment offered and write how consider yourself a suitable candidate.


----------



## gary31 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey frnds

Can anyone guide me ,if an occupation is listed as open in ACT ,do we still need to submit job listings


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

gary31 said:


> Hey frnds
> 
> Can anyone guide me ,if an occupation is listed as open in ACT ,do we still need to submit job listings


No, you just need a positive assessment from designated assessment authority and ielts having 7 bands overall with 7 in speaking...


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

The answer is YES...

Please read the guidelines. It clearly lists all that is needed.


gary31 said:


> Hey frnds
> 
> Can anyone guide me ,if an occupation is listed as open in ACT ,do we still need to submit job listings


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

You have to show a min of 5 n a max of 8 job opportunities pertaining to your occupation code.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> The answer is YES...
> 
> Please read the guidelines. It clearly lists all that is needed.


Sorry brother. 

I ADMIT MY MISTAKE


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello Friends

Any movement in ACT SS approval ?

Any recent approvals from ACT or anyone received CO allocation for their SS Application ?


----------



## KoolGoose (Jul 29, 2013)

Did anybody receive SS from ACT in the New Year


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi All, I finally got to send a mail to ACT today seeking verification of limited occupation. I know some of the senior members received verification in 3-4 days.
Has anybody faced a delay in receiving verification recently?
I am just trying to assess a timeline here for my understanding.


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi All, I finally got to send a mail to ACT today seeking verification of limited occupation. I know some of the senior members received verification in 3-4 days.
> Has anybody faced a delay in receiving verification recently?
> I am just trying to assess a timeline here for my understanding.


Hi Yeni

Good to see you back.

No idea of what is happening in ACT at present.

Seems they are still in Hibernation and not returned back from Holiday.

Absolutely NO MOVEMENT at any stage...

NO CO Allocation update

NO SS approval

Good luck and lets all wait for the best to come soon

Keep posting your update if you receive verification confirmation. At least we can sense some movement from that.

Cheers


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

decipline said:


> Hi Yeni
> 
> Good to see you back.
> 
> ...


Hello there! We were patient enough to wait for Vet to revert to us with the outcome before the holidays resumed. Atleast we are pretty sure that the wait is not that long!
ACT states 6-8weeks for SS nomination
Kindly do not consider Xmas and New Year holiday period .
Cud you pls update your signature? It is helpful to other members to give thier comments based on your timeline.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi All, I finally got to send a mail to ACT today seeking verification of limited occupation. I know some of the senior members received verification in 3-4 days.
> Has anybody faced a delay in receiving verification recently?
> I am just trying to assess a timeline here for my understanding.


Goodluck Yenigalla!! You've put in a lot of work into your ACT application and I'm certain it will bring great news...You should hear back soon...hang in there :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi All, I finally got to send a mail to ACT today seeking verification of limited occupation. I know some of the senior members received verification in 3-4 days.
> Has anybody faced a delay in receiving verification recently?
> I am just trying to assess a timeline here for my understanding.


Good Luck Yenigalla with the verification. They usually take 2-3 days is what I've heard. I need to start working on my ACT documentation from tomorrow. 

I went ahead and submitted my EOI this evening and my points tally is 65


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi All, I finally got to send a mail to ACT today seeking verification of limited occupation. I know some of the senior members received verification in 3-4 days.
> Has anybody faced a delay in receiving verification recently?
> I am just trying to assess a timeline here for my understanding.


I got mine in two weeks...


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

*Other state reject >> ACT applicant*

Those of you who got rejected by another state, then applied for nomination to ACT: Did you provide a statement explaining why you are now applying to ACT?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I got mine in two weeks...


Hi Prashant ,but your signature states around 6days.??


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

*ACT SS Documents*

Hi All,

Need some information around documents to be submitted to ACT for SS. I approached my employers (again) today to provide me on their letterhead listing my roles/responsibilities and joining/relieving dates. They declined saying we never issue anything like this. Faced the same problem while applying for skills assessment and submitted a declaration.

Can anyone let me know if we can submit a declaration for work exp even for SS? Hope that should not be a problem.

Question # 2 - which job sites to look up for jobs in ACT. I looked up in indeed, linkedin, seek and could barely manage to find 2 jobs for my nominated occupation (Customer Service Manager). There are lots of listings but many are not in ACT.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some information around documents to be submitted to ACT for SS. I approached my employers (again) today to provide me on their letterhead listing my roles/responsibilities and joining/relieving dates. They declined saying we never issue anything like this. Faced the same problem while applying for skills assessment and submitted a declaration.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Yes a statutory declaration will work, infact the same which you uses for skills assessment will be sufficient. 

Well for more jobs you can see xpatjobs dot com and LinkedIn. 

Hope this will help


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some information around documents to be submitted to ACT for SS. I approached my employers (again) today to provide me on their letterhead listing my roles/responsibilities and joining/relieving dates. They declined saying we never issue anything like this. Faced the same problem while applying for skills assessment and submitted a declaration.
> 
> ...


According to the previous threads from people on this forum, I made conclusion, that you can use jobs that are similar as your nominated occupation. In other words, if responsibilities which are listed in some announcement suits to your personality, to your experience and knowledge you are able to include them. 

Please anyone with more experience, if I am wrong, correct me.


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some information around documents to be submitted to ACT for SS. I approached my employers (again) today to provide me on their letterhead listing my roles/responsibilities and joining/relieving dates. They declined saying we never issue anything like this. Faced the same problem while applying for skills assessment and submitted a declaration.


I am pretty sure that you can use the same declaration that you used for your skill assessment.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

rashe_12 said:


> Hi All, Need some information around documents to be submitted to ACT for SS. I approached my employers (again) today to provide me on their letterhead listing my roles/responsibilities and joining/relieving dates. They declined saying we never issue anything like this. Faced the same problem while applying for skills assessment and submitted a declaration. Can anyone let me know if we can submit a declaration for work exp even for SS? Hope that should not be a problem.


Hi Rashe_12,

I used same declaration documents submitted for skill assessment while applying ACT SS. However, the only difference is yours assessment is from Vetassess and mine is ACS.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

aunswa said:


> According to the previous threads from people on this forum, I made conclusion, that you can use jobs that are similar as your nominated occupation. In other words, if responsibilities which are listed in some announcement suits to your personality, to your experience and knowledge you are able to include them.
> 
> Please anyone with more experience, if I am wrong, correct me.


I agree.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

*Amittal -- need your help*

Amittal boss
I am impressed with your IELTS score having 9 in listening, reading && especially SPEAKING... Kudos to you

Can you please share your preparation tips of IELTS exam which will be helpful to all
Which books , sited u referred 

Plz help.... My next target is getting 8. Your suggestions really helps me a lot


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Prashant ,but your signature states around 6days.??


Yenigalla, 

Did you hear back from ACT for your verification? I'm planning to apply by this wednesday/thursday. 

Do I have to wait to receive my skills assessment by post or can I use the fax copy for verification. I'm yet to receive my assessment by post


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Yenigalla,
> 
> Did you hear back from ACT for your verification? I'm planning to apply by this wednesday/thursday.
> 
> Do I have to wait to receive my skills assessment by post or can I use the fax copy for verification. I'm yet to receive my assessment by post


Hi Rashe .. Not yet. I sent the mail on Jan 9th,IST , ACT would have closed for the sat on Jam 9th.Jan 10th was a working day (friday)Considering weekend holiday after that, I am expecting them to revert by this weekend.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Btw,I was waiting for my Vet hardcopy since the fax was very dark .Morover I needed time to gather job offers which I am not really confident on recieving verification.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Dear all,

Please help me in preparing the 'Evidence of Employability' document to apply for ACT SS.

If you can share some sample document which includes how to draft the five recent advertisements, it would be really grateful.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi All,

What is the duration for the job advertisements we need to check i.e suppose if i am applying for ACT SS today, from last how many days I need to gather advertisements i.e for last one month, or 15 days? is there any criteria like this?


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Rashe .. Not yet. I sent the mail on Jan 9th,IST , ACT would have closed for the sat on Jam 9th.Jan 10th was a working day (friday)Considering weekend holiday after that, I am expecting them to revert by this weekend.


You should hear back max by this tuesday or wednesday as they don't take much time for verification. I've seen people get it in 2-3 working days

I will be sending my verification email this thursday. Finally spent hours over the weekend preparing Commitment statement. Next two days will spend time for job applications.

For job applications do we have to explain for every single job why we think it suits our skills or just a summary at the bottom for all jobs together?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> You should hear back max by this tuesday or wednesday as they don't take much time for verification. I've seen people get it in 2-3 working days
> 
> I will be sending my verification email this thursday. Finally spent hours over the weekend preparing Commitment statement. Next two days will spend time for job applications.
> 
> For job applications do we have to explain for every single job why we think it suits our skills or just a summary at the bottom for all jobs together?



Hello Rashe_12,
I am yet to submit to the ACT for SS. But I have seen the format used by couple of people.... they described in short at the end of each job openings that how their skills match the open position & why they are a best fit. So u can do the same to expect success.....


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Hello Rashe_12,
> I am yet to submit to the ACT for SS. But I have seen the format used by couple of people.... they described in short at the end of each job openings that how their skills match the open position & why they are a best fit. So u can do the same to expect success.....


Guys - give a summary for each job and your skillset matching to the advertised profile


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is the duration for the job advertisements we need to check i.e suppose if i am applying for ACT SS today, from last how many days I need to gather advertisements i.e for last one month, or 15 days? is there any criteria like this?


15-20 days would be ideal. Make sure they are still open.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> You should hear back max by this tuesday or wednesday as they don't take much time for verification. I've seen people get it in 2-3 working days
> 
> I will be sending my verification email this thursday. Finally spent hours over the weekend preparing Commitment statement. Next two days will spend time for job applications.
> 
> For job applications do we have to explain for every single job why we think it suits our skills or just a summary at the bottom for all jobs together?


Lol Rashe..Yes , it took me a couple of days to work on the statement. Am sure all the hard work we put in will not matter once we are granted PR.
All our hard work will definitely pay off......


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where is the vetassess assessment file number mentioned? I have done my assessment through my agent and he gave me thee positive assessment outcome original copies. 

One number is mentioned above the date- such as 15GB1763 am. Is it my assessment number?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Can anyone tell me where is the vetassess assessment file number mentioned? I have done my assessment through my agent and he gave me thee positive assessment outcome original copies.
> 
> One number is mentioned above the date- such as 15GB1763 am. Is it my assessment number?


The no mentioned on the top left corner of your Vet assessment hard copy is your file no.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi bdapplicant, yenigalla , Sudheer, wanna_fly and rashee_12, 

Wish you good luck and success for your ACT SS. 

Even if you are sending a verification mail, make sure to explain every single job posting relating to your skills and experience. Also, you may highlight few responsibilities mentioned in job posting too. All the best.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Yenigalla a lot



Yenigalla said:


> The no mentioned on the top left corner of your Vet assessment hard copy is your file no.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot dear.



Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi bdapplicant, yenigalla , Sudheer, wanna_fly and rashee_12,
> 
> Wish you good luck and success for your ACT SS.
> 
> Even if you are sending a verification mail, make sure to explain every single job posting relating to your skills and experience. Also, you may highlight few responsibilities mentioned in job posting too. All the best.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I am little bit confused about the Groceries cost for 2 person? Can anyone pls give me any idea?


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi bdapplicant, yenigalla , Sudheer, wanna_fly and rashee_12,
> 
> Wish you good luck and success for your ACT SS.
> 
> Even if you are sending a verification mail, make sure to explain every single job posting relating to your skills and experience. Also, you may highlight few responsibilities mentioned in job posting too. All the best.


Thanks Vamshi!!! Hope to see you in ACT 

I'm almost done with my job applications. Will just proof read once and apply either tomorrow or thursday.

Pray for all of us in the forum :fingerscrossed:ray2:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> I am little bit confused about the Groceries cost for 2 person? Can anyone pls give me any idea?


You can state an average of 250 AUD per single person in terms of food expenses per month.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

*ACT nomination app. questions*

Got my +ve result for ltd occupation verificatio today. Now to apply for nomination.

Can any seniors pls guide on these?

1. Those who applied to ACT after being rejected by SA because quota got filled, did you provide a statement to explain? What did you say to show genuine interest in ACT, and not just because it's the only available option?

2. Did you submit the same job ads in nomination appalication, that you gave for verification, or submitted new?

3. Do you know if ACT has rejected any nomination application yet, after +ve ltd occupation verification?

Thanks!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Gurdjieff said:


> Got my +ve result for ltd occupation verificatio today. Now to apply for nomination.
> 
> Can any seniors pls guide on these?
> 
> ...


Congrats Gurdjieff!! So happy to hear this from you...glad to know you did not wait for July reset...

for Q.2 - Submit your application immediately with the exact same documents you have sent for verification.

for Q. 3 - My experience is there won't be any rejection if all paperwork/claim is fine coz they have done verification already.

Good luck!!


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Congrats Gurdjieff!! So happy to hear this from you...glad to know you did not wait for July reset...
> 
> for Q.2 - Submit your application immediately with the exact same documents you have sent for verification.
> 
> ...


Thanks Peanut. I owe you a beer. In Canberra.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I am bit confused about one matter. Currently I have 50 points. Having successful ACT SS will give me 5 points and total points will be 55. In this circumstance, can i apply for ACT SS having 50 points.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> I am bit confused about one matter. Currently I have 50 points. Having successful ACT SS will give me 5 points and total points will be 55. In this circumstance, can i apply for ACT SS having 50 points.


Sorry to say but you should require 55 points prior to State sponsorship..


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

^ you need 60 points to file for an EOI... including the 5 points you would get from State Sponsorship.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> Got my +ve result for ltd occupation verificatio today. Now to apply for nomination.
> 
> Can any seniors pls guide on these?
> 
> ...



I responded to your PM today!


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello,
One query regarding submission of 5jobs.Managers should show exactly Manager designation job s or relative jobs that match our profile are also acceptable for ACT sponsorship???


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> One query regarding submission of 5jobs.Managers should show exactly Manager designation job s or relative jobs that match our profile are also acceptable for ACT sponsorship???


Its more about relevance...A Manager does not have to be called a manager everywhere, and you should be able to ensure that alignment is there in your skill/experience and the job description that you are submitting


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*ACT SS Query - Neville Smith*



Asher. said:


> ^ you need 60 points to file for an EOI... including the 5 points you would get from State Sponsorship.



Hi Asher,

Would you have any knowledge on the time line ACT would take to grant a SS. I have filed my EOI on 29th, 2013, and have not yet received any info.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Asher,
> 
> Would you have any knowledge on the time line ACT would take to grant a SS. I have filed my EOI on 29th, 2013, and have not yet received any info.


6-8 weeks is what I would expect the entire process to complete... including the validation!


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot bro



Vamshi4happy said:


> Sorry to say but you should require 55 points prior
> 
> to State sponsorship..


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville Responds*



PrashantBhardwaj said:


> 6-8 weeks is what I would expect the entire process to complete... including the validation!


Hi Prashanth,

You are right. Upon receipt of payment acknowledgment, the mail from the ACT immi dept stated that it should take upto 9 weeks.

Just wanted to check if there was anybody else who received an SS earlier.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi all, I too received positive verification mail towards my occupation in limited category.
Elated!!!


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

amittal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for ACT SS on Nov 3rd, 2012 and payment acknowledged on Nov 6th. My story so far goes like this:
> 
> ...



Amittal

Thats really great to hear your IELTS score but you just missed.
Could you please share your tips which helps many other people like me


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

*Financial capacity*

1. Is AUD 30k (cash + liquid assets, for me +1 dependent), a reasonable figure to declare as financial capacity?

2. Is there an "officially" recommended figure anywhere for ACT?

3. Is AUD 4k (for me + 1 dependent) a reasonable figure to show as cost of relocating from Bangalore to Canberra?
- Flight: AUD 1800 [AUD 900 x 2 ]
- Frieght: AUD 700 [for 50 kg; from comparing some freight services sites]
- Settlement: AUD 1500 [rent downpayment + utilities (phone, transport, internet)]

4. Cost of living in Canberra per month: AUD 2500 (for me + 1 dependent), fine? I'll throw in a break up.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi all, I too received positive verification mail towards my occupation in limited category.
> Elated!!!


Well done Yenigalla!! All your hard work has paid off....good luck with the rest of your SS Application.

I feel if you follow the ACT guidelines properly getting ACT nomination is very easy.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Gurdjieff said:


> 1. Is AUD 30k (cash + liquid assets, for me +1 dependent), a reasonable figure to declare as financial capacity?
> 
> 2. Is there an "officially" recommended figure anywhere for ACT?
> 
> ...


I wish I could help but I don't remember what I submitted. But I had declared around AUD 25K for me as financial capacity.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> 1. Is AUD 30k (cash + liquid assets, for me +1 dependent), a reasonable figure to declare as financial capacity?
> 
> 2. Is there an "officially" recommended figure anywhere for ACT?
> 
> ...


Buddy, 

I think you got it about right ... I have shown the similar amounts for myself + dependant. I just didnt show any freight.

All d best!!


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi all, I too received positive verification mail towards my occupation in limited category.
> Elated!!!


Congratulations Yeni:clap2:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks to all for the wishes .. 
@Gurdjieff- Yes you are right. I mean you got the figures right.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

ashish1e834 said:


> Congratulations Yeni:clap2:


Congrats Yenigalla


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Congrats Yenigalla


tks deeps. U done with ielts?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> tks deeps. U done with ielts?


Yip, awaiting results. 

Expected on 22nd January


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrts dear



Yenigalla said:


> Hi all, I too received positive verification mail towards my occupation in limited category.
> Elated!!!


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Funds to show for ACT SS*

Hi All,


Can someone please help me with these two questions - 

1) $$$ to show on my financial declaration. We are a family of three - spouse, daughter and myself. I'm assuming it's $20K + 10K each for additional dependent. Is there a link I can look up for getting this information. 

2) Cost of living - I've looked on the Canberra website I can get info on the average rent. Are there links which I can refer to get more info like electricity, groceries etc. What is the $$ that can be shown for a family of three.

I'm planning to submit for SS next week so wanted to keep as much information ready as my occupation is "limited"

Hope someone can share some web-links


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey Bluebird, any news of your SS??


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me with these two questions -
> ...


1)Financial declaration - i dnt rembr how i checked it though the figure of 20+10+10 sounds about right

2)I think this link will give you loads of info - Cost of Living in Canberra, Australia. Prices in Canberra.

All the best!!


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> 1)Financial declaration - i dnt rembr how i checked it though the figure of 20+10+10 sounds about right
> 
> 2)I think this link will give you loads of info - Cost of Living in Canberra, Australia. Prices in Canberra.
> 
> All the best!!


Thank you ut0410. 

Is there any other thread on this forum for 190 visa lodgement so that I can start doing my research and not waste any time gathering all required documents


----------



## richalamba (Nov 6, 2013)

*Eoi logged for act(HR ADVISER)*

i logged my EOI for act on 6th jan. for HR adviser....
waiting ,,,,,,:fingerscrossed:

CAN ANY ONE HELP HOW MUCH TIME IT WILL TAKE TO GET A EOI INVITE


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

richalamba said:


> i logged my EOI for act on 6th jan. for HR adviser....
> waiting ,,,,,,:fingerscrossed:
> 
> CAN ANY ONE HELP HOW MUCH TIME IT WILL TAKE TO GET A EOI INVITE


Hello...welcome to the ACT thread....I hope along with the EOI you have also applied to ACT for the state nomination....Once you receive the ACT state sponsorship you will automatically receive the EOI invitation to lodge a visa...Good luck!


----------



## richalamba (Nov 6, 2013)

*Eoi logged for act(HR ADVISER)*

No i just filled for eoi and waiting for the invite to come..
after that planning to file SS...

what you suggest how to go...??


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

richalamba said:


> No i just filled for eoi and waiting for the invite to come..
> after that planning to file SS...
> 
> what you suggest how to go...??


Uh oh....you don't get invited by them....you have to apply to them...please read their website guidelines and the posts on this thread!

Skilled visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## richalamba (Nov 6, 2013)

hmm.. got your point but 1stly we have to apply for EOI??


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me with these two questions -
> ...


See my estimates on page 234


----------



## richalamba (Nov 6, 2013)

hi can any one share the whole process after receiving Skill assessment positive...
what all steps are there in it...


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Dear seniors.

I am nee to this threat
I was looking for information regarding occupation verification.

I am a biomedical engineer. My occupation is in closed list. However, i have my brother living in canberra and i also have each band 7 in ielts.
Now my question is About employment;
They have stated the requirement of 3 years experiment. They haven't stated anything as to whether all the experience(s) should be after the completion of graduation?
Actually i have 1 year experience parallel while studying BE and the only other 2 years experience is been achieved after Graduation

I only submitted those latter 2 years to Skill assessment.

Please kindly revert


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

richalamba said:


> hi can any one share the whole process after receiving Skill assessment positive...
> what all steps are there in it...


I'm assuming you're trying for visa subclass 190, with nomination from ACT. If yes, this is what I know. Pls do your research and verify before taking any step:

1. Get skill assessment
2. Do IELTS
3. If your occupation is limited, email some info (see ACT website) to ACT Immigration to get occupation verification
4. Submit EOI on Skillselect (can do this after step 5 too, but personally I think better to do before)
5. Apply for ACT nomination, and pay ACT nomination fee AUD 300
6. Receive auto-invite from DIBP to apply for visa subclass 190
7. Apply for visa on DIBP link and pay visa fee
8. Get PCC, Medicals + provide info/docs that your Case Officer asks for
9. Get visa grant

*ACT website*: http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...illed-nominated-guidelines-10-december-13.pdf

*DIBP Skillselect:* Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Dear seniors.
> 
> I am nee to this threat
> I was looking for information regarding occupation verification.
> ...


Did you skills assessor assess 2 or 3 years?

If no one on this forum can answer you, 
- you may want to call ACT Immigration (to find out their criteria for state sponsorship) 
- AND also write to DIBP (to figure out their criteria to give you points for work ex). Important to know DIBP's view (in addition to just ACT's) because your total point score could be affected. Important that you should correct your EOI, if needed, and claim only what you are entitled to, before you receive an invitation.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> I'm assuming you're trying for visa subclass 190, with nomination from ACT. If yes, this is what I know. Pls do your research and verify before taking any step:
> 
> 1. Get skill assessment
> 2. Do IELTS
> ...


HI Gurdjieff,

I am working on Employment Advertisements research document for past two days but still don't know how to format that document. Could you please help me on this?

If possible can you send me your document which you have submitted for ACT. I will send you my mail id to ur PM. Please really its very urgent. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi, my mail id is 

prakash.ppuli at gmail.com


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> Did you skills assessor assess 2 or 3 years? If no one on this forum can answer you, - you may want to call ACT Immigration (to find out their criteria for state sponsorship) - AND also write to DIBP (to figure out their criteria to give you points for work ex). Important to know DIBP's view (in addition to just ACT's) because your total point score could be affected. Important that you should correct your EOI, if needed, and claim only what you are entitled to, before you receive an invitation.


Dear Gurdjieff,
Thank you very your response,

Let me make you more clear in my case.

Actually, I am not claiming points for the above mentioned experience. As i know DIBP will require all experience to be post qualification.
By the thing here is, since my occupation(233913 biomedical) is CLOSED, in such case ACT may still sponsor for 190. But before SS application i need employment verification. And for this verification process applicant must meet all the below mentioned points;
1) family member living in ACT
2) IELTS each band 7
3) 3 years experience
4) 5-8 job openings

I meet all the above requirement, but the condition is; my experience is 1 year simultaneously with Study plus 2 years after completion of study.
Thus, this 3 years experience, i am only intending to show for the occupation verification process to ACT and will not appy for points score to DIBP.

Now going back to question, will ACT consider my 1 year of experience relevant prior to completion of my engineering?
(i haven't as of yet found any such information on ACT website clearly stating wether they want all tje experience to be post qualification, unlike DIPB which clearly states so.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi, my mail id is
> 
> prakash.ppuli at gmail.com


attached


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Dear Gurdjieff,
> 
> Now going back to question, will ACT consider my 1 year of experience relevant prior to completion of my engineering?
> (i haven't as of yet found any such information on ACT website clearly stating wether they want all tje experience to be post qualification, unlike DIPB which clearly states so.
> ...


I have not found this info on the ACT website either.

If you don't get the answer on this forum, I suggest you write to [email protected] or call +61 13 22 81.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> attached


Thanks a lot brother.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi i'm manual tester and my job code is in limited. shall i apply for nomination. what are chances of getting through. My points are 55 without state nomination.


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi

Any December applicant received ACT SS approval?


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi i'm manual tester and my job code is in limited. shall i apply for nomination. what are chances of getting through. My points are 55 without state nomination.


What is your ANZSCO Code?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

261314


----------



## grath99 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi

Just wanted to check with you guys on the following matter....

In my mentioned below link I have read that it is not mandatory to live in Canberra if you are on sublclass 190 visa... this link says you can work anywhere in Australia and there is no legal problem.... Does anyone know about it?? how much true and valid information is this??? is there any problem in getting citizenship after completing 2 yrs in OZ???


----------



## grath99 (Dec 16, 2013)

sorry guys I can not insert the link here till i dont post another 3 msgs here....pls bare to me...


----------



## grath99 (Dec 16, 2013)

not allowing me to post the link here but u can do google search here....but u can do google search for "Can you live in other states on a subclass 190 visa?" you can find couple of sites related to this...


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thats a very interesting point Grath, I've heard about moving to other states within few months of getting ACT SS from fellow expats however, not read anywhere about complication which may be associated with it.


----------



## grath99 (Dec 16, 2013)

got a mix review on this from other sources... somewhere i read that 

## On the original grant notification letter there's a line which says "VISA Conditions - " Usually it will say NIL. If that's the case then, he/she can move. Immigration won't be happy but there's nothing they can do under the current law. Hopefully this will get cleared up soon. 

## Few says there might be difficulty in getting citizenship


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

grath99 said:


> got a mix review on this from other sources... somewhere i read that
> 
> ## On the original grant notification letter there's a line which says "VISA Conditions - " Usually it will say NIL. If that's the case then, he/she can move. Immigration won't be happy but there's nothing they can do under the current law. Hopefully this will get cleared up soon.
> 
> ## Few says there might be difficulty in getting citizenship




Hello Grath99,
is this link r u referring to?
Can you live in other states on a subclass 190 visa? – Australia Visa Solutions

Need to check abt this with senior expats or ppl who are already migrated to AUS on 190. Will check & keep u guys posted on it.
thnx for the thought though......


----------



## grath99 (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes this is the link... also there are other forum where ppl had discussed on it but didnt see any conclusion.. I also know one of the migration agent in Australia who said you can work in other state on 190 visa. I also discussed with him about the citizenship problem if we dont meet the criteria, but he didnt find a single case who had a problem in getting citizenship. 

Its better to get someone seniors help on this


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> I have not found this info on the ACT website either. If you don't get the answer on this forum, I suggest you write to [email protected] or call +61 13 22 81.


Thanks, i will do so


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Verification for limited occupation*

Extremely disappointed that I got an email from ACT saying that the jobs that I submitted for verification are not relevant. There were job positions which had "Customer Service Manager" as designation and in the description it was clearly mentioned that focussing on customer will be prime role above all.

Out of 9 they accepted only 3 jobs as relevant. I'm totally lost don't know what to do......

Can anyone on the forum please suggest what option do I have left with me (if any).... :sad::scared::smash:


----------



## Can14 (Apr 30, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Extremely disappointed that I got an email from ACT saying that the jobs that I submitted for verification are not relevant. There were job positions which had "Customer Service Manager" as designation and in the description it was clearly mentioned that focussing on customer will be prime role above all. Out of 9 they accepted only 3 jobs as relevant. I'm totally lost don't know what to do...... Can anyone on the forum please suggest what option do I have left with me (if any).... :sad::scared::smash:


Sorry to hear that, was curios to know if the industry was the same as the one for current work experience or something totally different ?


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville - Query*



rashe_12 said:


> Extremely disappointed that I got an email from ACT saying that the jobs that I submitted for verification are not relevant. There were job positions which had "Customer Service Manager" as designation and in the description it was clearly mentioned that focussing on customer will be prime role above all.
> 
> Out of 9 they accepted only 3 jobs as relevant. I'm totally lost don't know what to do......
> 
> Can anyone on the forum please suggest what option do I have left with me (if any).... :sad::scared::smash:


.

Hi Rashe,

Sorry to hear about response from ACT. I'm sure there is a way out. 

Just curious to know, what did the CO have to say about your SS, have they granted you an SS, or have they asked you to look up more relevant jobs that match your profile.

Looking forward to your response.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

rashe_12 said:


> Extremely disappointed that I got an email from ACT saying that the jobs that I submitted for verification are not relevant. There were job positions which had "Customer Service Manager" as designation and in the description it was clearly mentioned that focussing on customer will be prime role above all.
> 
> Out of 9 they accepted only 3 jobs as relevant. I'm totally lost don't know what to do......
> 
> Can anyone on the forum please suggest what option do I have left with me (if any).... :sad::scared::smash:


Hi Rashe_12, 

Don't get depressed, if the concern is only with Job postings, then start working on finding similar to those 3 jobs accepted. This time look at different websites. Even I will try to search few and share with you through PM. I hope in the mail you received ,they didn't mention about locking period to re-apply for verification. Not to worry friend...happiness is always covered with obstacles. All the best.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Rashe,
> 
> ...


I had not applied for SS. Since my nominated occupation is "limited" I need to send an email first for verification only once they've verified the job opportunities that you provide then you can proceed for SS

I had provided 4 jobs which had the exact designation of Customer Service Manager and job responsibilities also had typical customer service requirements. Out of 4 they accepted one job as relevant. The other 5 jobs that I had listed did not match the designation (ex: Dept Manager) and strangely out of these 5, two were accepted as relevant. 

So in total 3 jobs were accepted as relevant by them. I'm trying to find more jobs online and resubmit. But I fail to understand that the top four for which designations/roles matched only one was picked and the bottom 5 which designations did not match 2 were accepted as relevant.

I feel that I've been given a raw deal here. Is there a re-appeal option just like the way we have for skills assessment at Vetassess. I really hope there is.....because I'm confident what I submitted closely matched my nominated occupation.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Rashe_12,
> 
> Don't get depressed, if the concern is only with Job postings, then start working on finding similar to those 3 jobs accepted. This time look at different websites. Even I will try to search few and share with you through PM. I hope in the mail you received ,they didn't mention about locking period to re-apply for verification. Not to worry friend...happiness is always covered with obstacles. All the best.


Thanks so much Vamshi for all your help!!!

I even called up their office to discuss this matter but the concerned person who sent me that email told "I'm afraid I will not be able to answer your questions"

Asked her if I can reapply again she said you can do it one more time. Third time it won't be accepted. So no time frame given to reapply. But I'm trying to do it quickly because I already have three as relevant and need to find more before those three close down....

Hope I can find more


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Thanks so much Vamshi for all your help!!!
> 
> I even called up their office to discuss this matter but the concerned person who sent me that email told "I'm afraid I will not be able to answer your questions"
> 
> ...


That's very strange. They should at least give you more clarification on the subject.

Really sorry to hear that. 

Good Luck Rashe.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

rashe_12 said:


> Thanks so much Vamshi for all your help!!!
> 
> I even called up their office to discuss this matter but the concerned person who sent me that email told "I'm afraid I will not be able to answer your questions"
> 
> ...


That's a good move from you....Could you please provide your responsibilities mentioned in your HR letter through PM. I will search for few jobs relevant to you.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> That's a good move from you....Could you please provide your responsibilities mentioned in your HR letter through PM. I will search for few jobs relevant to you.


Vamshi - will email you the points right away. I can't thank you enough for the help/support that you are extending. You are truly a gem.....


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

rashe_12 said:


> Vamshi - will email you the points right away. I can't thank you enough for the help/support that you are extending. You are truly a gem.....


With my experience I know the pain of this verification from ACT, so I can understand how much depression you are in..especially when our job code is have a little life with one state to get State sponsorship...not to worry we will try to fix it.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> That's very strange. They should at least give you more clarification on the subject.
> 
> Really sorry to hear that.
> 
> Good Luck Rashe.


That's very strange indeed. When I called the concerned person my first lines to her were "I just received your email regarding the verification of limited occupation and would like to have some clarity and have few questions around the jobs that haven't been considered as relevant" and the instantaneous reply without even hearing me out was "I'm afraid I will not be able to provide any clarification or answer any questions"

Giving it one more try and hoping for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

rashe_12 said:


> That's very strange indeed. When I called the concerned person my first lines to her were "I just received your email regarding the verification of limited occupation and would like to have some clarity and have few questions around the jobs that haven't been considered as relevant" and the instantaneous reply without even hearing me out was "I'm afraid I will not be able to provide any clarification or answer any questions"
> 
> Giving it one more try and hoping for the best :fingerscrossed:


I sent a mail with 6 job postings relevant to your job code....have a look at them and prepare for verification again.... All the best my friend... this time we will look for your success...


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville - Dont lose hope Rashe*



rashe_12 said:


> I had not applied for SS. Since my nominated occupation is "limited" I need to send an email first for verification only once they've verified the job opportunities that you provide then you can proceed for SS
> 
> I had provided 4 jobs which had the exact designation of Customer Service Manager and job responsibilities also had typical customer service requirements. Out of 4 they accepted one job as relevant. The other 5 jobs that I had listed did not match the designation (ex: Dept Manager) and strangely out of these 5, two were accepted as relevant.
> 
> ...


.

Hi Rashe,

Dont' lose hope friend, Vamsi, has rightly said, happiness is always covered with obstacles.

Please do work on finding more relevant jobs without losing hope and do mail across your required Job Description to me via PM, so that i could also try and do some searching.

Be Positive, and don't let pessimism take over you. You will make it, don't worry.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Rashe.... look at this below link ... it will give you a positive note...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-applicants-201.html#post2391073

--- Read post by ut0410


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> I sent a mail with 6 job postings relevant to your job code....have a look at them and prepare for verification again.... All the best my friend... this time we will look for your success...


Hats off to you Vamshi :clap2:


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Rashe.... look at this below link ... it will give you a positive note...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-applicants-201.html#post2391073
> 
> --- Read post by ut0410


Vamshi - have sent a PM to ut0410 - hope he replies back....

I just can't thank you enough for all your help :angel:


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

I am also software tester. At present occupation is in limited code. Shall I apply. I have identified 6 jobs do I need to write statement how I fit in these jobs.
code 261314


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

XINGSINGH said:


> I am also software tester. At present occupation is in limited code. Shall I apply. I have identified 6 jobs do I need to write statement how I fit in these jobs.
> code 261314


Yes Xingsingh, it is mandatory to write employment statement to each job post you are about to mention in your verification mail....

Here is a sample ..... which I followed.. good luck my friend..


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi can we include those jobs in limited occupation which require state clearance


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi can we include those jobs in limited occupation which require state clearance


The job postings you are referring should not ask for Clearance and/or Citizenship requirement.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Means I shall wait for july 2014 for next year. Or find jobs that dont require clerance.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Means I shall wait for july 2014 for next year. Or find jobs that dont require clerance.


Hey XINGSINGH,
You can search for the jobs that does not require security clearance & send them along with other docs they need for verification on closed/limited occupations.

An update from my side...... I had applied ACS assessment under code 263212. It was in Stage 4- "With Assessor" status from day 2. Finally moved to stage 4 "In Progress" today. So hoping that it will come in next 1-2 days.... :fingerscrossed:
Will keep u guys informed......


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

wana fly said:


> Hey XINGSINGH,
> You can search for the jobs that does not require security clearance & send them along with other docs they need for verification on closed/limited occupations.
> 
> An update from my side...... I had applied ACS assessment under code 263212. It was in Stage 4- "With Assessor" status from day 2. Finally moved to stage 4 "In Progress" today. So hoping that it will come in next 1-2 days.... :fingerscrossed:
> Will keep u guys informed......


Congrats in advance for your ACS assessment, be ready for ACT SS as still 263212 is in open status .....


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Congrats in advance for your ACS assessment, be ready for ACT SS as still 263212 is in open status .....


Hey Vamshi,
Thanx a ton mate....  I was desp. waiting for this to come so that my application reaches next level..... Its a pain to wait soo long. but we have no choice than to wait.... :smash: Anyways, hoping for best now.... N yeah, THANKS TO YOU TOO FOR HELPING OUT ON DOCS PREPARING PART.......


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

*ACT Rejection Handling*



rashe_12 said:


> Vamshi - have sent a PM to ut0410 - hope he replies back....
> 
> I just can't thank you enough for all your help :angel:


Hey - Sorry for the late response!!

Well, I am a lil surprised they did not mention anything about why they reject the application!! In my case they rejected me and mentioned exactly which adverts werent right and why?

Having said that, I turned the rejection back in 2 hrs and got a positive response the next day  

What I did differently was mentioned only jobs pertaining to my code and not my work ENTIRE Experience mentioned on the resume. So be careful with that bit...... For Eg: my code is 224712 - Organisation Analyst - https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/224712.php

Check the link for your code too and find jobs pertaining to that ONLY - use words from the JD and specifications stating Customer Service.

Also note - none of them have any other stuff like security clearance, driving license, health background, defence background.

Check this page it has all Customer service jobs - check the ones related to you 
SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi I need some guidance on ielts score for act sponsorship


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

I am in process of GSM 190 visa..for Travel agency manager post.my occupation is in open category. I have got positive assesement from vetasses in october 2013. For further steps I appeared for IELTS 3 times and cd not score the required band I.e 7 in speaking and 7 overall ..what I scored was...7 in speaking and 6.5 overall. I want to know if I can still go ahead for state sponsorship...I am fed of british council ..they seems to make money out of this.....please advise a way out .... can I ask the state to accept my present score????


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> Hey - Sorry for the late response!!
> 
> Well, I am a lil surprised they did not mention anything about why they reject the application!! In my case they rejected me and mentioned exactly which adverts werent right and why?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply ut0410!!!

Well I got a one liner reply saying you do not have relevant experience in retail / banking. Couple of jobs has designation as Customer Manager & Case Manager and the feedback given was it's not a management position. Nowhere on the job site it's mentioned that it's not a management role. If a position has "Manager" shouldn't that suffice? However, my point here is it's a "Customer Service Manager" position and roles and responsibilities which were mentioned for most jobs are more or less common irrespective of which line of business. 

I don't have experience in retail no doubt but those jobs listed had lot of similarities like managing a team, responsible for KPIs, responsible for development of customer service policies and procedures which I've done in the past. 

Strangely, out of the three they accepted two were related to retail and the other was for an opportunity in a courier company

Anyways my search for jobs continues.....wish me luck so that I find a perfect fit


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> I am in process of GSM 190 visa..for Travel agency manager post.my occupation is in open category. I have got positive assesement from vetasses in october 2013. For further steps I appeared for IELTS 3 times and cd not score the required band I.e 7 in speaking and 7 overall ..what I scored was...7 in speaking and 6.5 overall. I want to know if I can still go ahead for state sponsorship...I am fed of british council ..they seems to make money out of this.....please advise a way out .... can I ask the state to accept my present score????


Hello Friend,
Please login to the link of the State which can sponsor you. (i.e. NSW, VIC, ACT) They have all the details of the open job codes with their current quota & the IELTS score requirements against each sector/job code. For example, to obtain a sponsorship from ACT state, you must have min. 7 in Speaking & Read (or Listen I believe). Like that, check for the state of ur choice.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

But I know ..ACT is the only stat sponsoring my occupation. My conern is...what if I have scored 6.5 overall and 7 in speaking. Is there any chance being an exception ..on my request and sufficient negotiable reasons to back my application and they can accept?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> But I know ..ACT is the only stat sponsoring my occupation. My conern is...what if I have scored 6.5 overall and 7 in speaking. Is there any chance being an exception ..on my request and sufficient negotiable reasons to back my application and they can accept?


Hey Buddy,
I am not really sure on this. OR rather dont want to discourage you..... BUT this is a PR visa & I really doubt that they would be giving any relaxations to anyone in this. I have read that not only DIAC/ACT state authorities but also the employers ask for IELTS scores of 7 & above in ICT jobs. So this will not work I fear....


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> But I know ..ACT is the only stat sponsoring my occupation. My conern is...what if I have scored 6.5 overall and 7 in speaking. Is there any chance being an exception ..on my request and sufficient negotiable reasons to back my application and they can accept?



You can always submit the application for SS to ACT. but they charge 300$ which will be at risk because you do not have score of 7 in the sections they want. If you still go ahead & apply for SS, they MIGHT reject saying ur IELTS scores are not suitable. in that case u'll loose approx. INR 17,000. 
Even if they approve, not sure if you will be allowed to lodge EOI with this score.....


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

prabodhk said:


> But I know ..ACT is the only stat sponsoring my occupation. My conern is...what if I have scored 6.5 overall and 7 in speaking. Is there any chance being an exception ..on my request and sufficient negotiable reasons to back my application and they can accept?


Hi Prabodhk, 

For ACT state sponsorship, you need to understand IELTS requirement as mentioned below...

*If your occupation is in open category *--> IELTS result with a minimum score of 7 in speaking and 7 overall.

*If your occupation is limited/Closed category *--->IELTS result with a minimum score of 7 in each band.

Hope this clarifies your doubt... good luck my friend..


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot buddy. Be Prepared is the only way it seems. No success with short cuts!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Prabodhk,
> 
> For ACT state sponsorship, you need to understand IELTS requirement as mentioned below...
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I had 7.5 in speaking in my last ielts reading was 6.5, this time around situation reversed. 

My occupation is limited as per Act. 

Can we send an email for verification by sending both ielts results as both of them are well within 3 years? 

I know answer has been given above.. Still asking... 

Thanks for guidance..


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Rashe, Sorry to hear but don't give up girl, and grt to see fellow members extending help in all regards. Take your time and search for the jobs pertaining to ur job code only as UT has suggested. I am sure things will work out.,hope I cud be of more help here.
Regards
Yenigalla


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Thanks for the reply ut0410!!!
> 
> Well I got a one liner reply saying you do not have relevant experience in retail / banking. Couple of jobs has designation as Customer Manager & Case Manager and the feedback given was it's not a management position. Nowhere on the job site it's mentioned that it's not a management role. If a position has "Manager" shouldn't that suffice? However, my point here is it's a "Customer Service Manager" position and roles and responsibilities which were mentioned for most jobs are more or less common irrespective of which line of business.
> 
> ...




Hey Rashi

Sorry to hear abt the situation that you are in. Having said that I would say that you have got a lot of good people backing you up, trying to help you out & pull u up & then there's another lot of people like me who are looking up to you to serve as an inspiration. I should be getting my VET results by next week too & since my job code is 149211, I will be in the same situation in some time as you are in today. 

UT0410 & Vamshi - There are no words that we can have to express our gratitude towards you. One can actually go on singing praises about the way you have been helping people. All I can say is - "God bless you guys". 

And Rashi, I am sure you will come out well & will show us the way out by sharing your experience with the rest of us soon. 


All the best!!!


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Rashi

Even I've PM'd you 4 job opportunities for the job code 149212 in ACT. Not sure about the retail one that I sent however, I'm sure you can use at least one or two. Do let me know if it helps.

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi friends,

I have some queries about job ads. please help me.

1) I found only 6 ADS related to my job. Among this 6, 3 ads doesn't contain date. 
2) I have total 6 years and 3 months of experience. In 2 ADS, they mentioned 7 years exp people required.

So can I go ahead with this 6 ADS?


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have some queries about job ads. please help me.
> 
> ...


Buddy, 

I would suggest you go with exactly what the Ads say dnt take a single chance for it to be rejected. Try to get ads with relevant Work exp and JD.

and atleast send 8 ads - 3 extra!! unless Ofc you are in a job code which has less adverts!!

All the best!


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> Buddy,
> 
> I would suggest you go with exactly what the Ads say dnt take a single chance for it to be rejected. Try to get ads with relevant Work exp and JD.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply.

But whatever the ADS I am finding related to me are not containing 'Date Posted'

So Can I add one line for this like 

Date Posted On: 16 Jan 2014


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> Buddy,
> 
> I would suggest you go with exactly what the Ads say dnt take a single chance for it to be rejected. Try to get ads with relevant Work exp and JD.
> 
> ...


Please suggest me sites where I can find IT related jobs.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

ashish1e834 said:


> Hey Rashi
> 
> Sorry to hear abt the situation that you are in. Having said that I would say that you have got a lot of good people backing you up, trying to help you out & pull u up & then there's another lot of people like me who are looking up to you to serve as an inspiration. I should be getting my VET results by next week too & since my job code is 149211, I will be in the same situation in some time as you are in today.
> 
> ...



Thanks Buddy for the kind words, One thing I have learnt in life you cant take all the good things in the world all by yourself .... Only sharing it with sum1 or helping sum1 achieve what you have can make it worthwhile!!

All the best all .... May God bless us with what we deserve! :amen:


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Please suggest me sites where I can find IT related jobs.


I strongly suggest you do not add any extra lines on it which are not already there - they might think you are manipulating stuff.... Also I dnt know about IT related sites but you could try

seek , careerone, gumtree, linkedin, employment.com.au. 

ATB!!


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> I strongly suggest you do not add any extra lines on it which are not already there - they might think you are manipulating stuff.... Also I dnt know about IT related sites but you could try
> 
> seek , careerone, gumtree, linkedin, employment.com.au.
> 
> ATB!!


Thank you very much for your suggestions.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Dear all, finally submitted ACT SS this morning. It was quite a task . I find a lot more job offers available now after the new year than before. Though my job verification is done, I want to play it safe . Preparing job offer documents again in case I am asked to resubmit the same.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

ashish1e834 said:


> Hey Rashi
> 
> Sorry to hear abt the situation that you are in. Having said that I would say that you have got a lot of good people backing you up, trying to help you out & pull u up & then there's another lot of people like me who are looking up to you to serve as an inspiration. I should be getting my VET results by next week too & since my job code is 149211, I will be in the same situation in some time as you are in today.
> 
> ...





ashish1e834 said:


> Rashi
> 
> Even I've PM'd you 4 job opportunities for the job code 149212 in ACT. Not sure about the retail one that I sent however, I'm sure you can use at least one or two. Do let me know if it helps.
> 
> ...





ut0410 said:


> Thanks Buddy for the kind words, One thing I have learnt in life you cant take all the good things in the world all by yourself .... Only sharing it with sum1 or helping sum1 achieve what you have can make it worthwhile!!
> 
> All the best all .... May God bless us with what we deserve! :amen:





Yenigalla said:


> Dear all, finally submitted ACT SS this morning. It was quite a task . I find a lot more job offers available now after the new year than before. Though my job verification is done, I want to play it safe . Preparing job offer documents again in case I am asked to resubmit the same.



Vamshi, Ashish, UT & Yenigalla - I was feeling totally down and out until last night and lost all hopes. But after reading your messages on the forum I feel so much better and feel blessed to have such good people like you who are encouraging me and going out of your way to provide help. 

All I can say on the forum is - "THANK YOU"!!! You are all wonderful human beings and may all your dreams of migration become a reality.

I'm looking for more jobs and hope I get a positive response this time.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I know someone personally who tried 4 times to get positive verification and finally he did get it. Don't loose hopes and don't accept the negative outcome.

Good luck...



rashe_12 said:


> Vamshi, Ashish, UT & Yenigalla - I was feeling totally down and out until last night and lost all hopes. But after reading your messages on the forum I feel so much better and feel blessed to have such good people like you who are encouraging me and going out of your way to provide help.
> 
> All I can say on the forum is - "THANK YOU"!!! You are all wonderful human beings and may all your dreams of migration become a reality.
> 
> I'm looking for more jobs and hope I get a positive response this time.


----------



## grath99 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Guys

Need your guidance on my query.

My occupation as a Public Relation Officer falls under Group B. I will complete my 3 yrs work ex in April 2014. As per the Group B, one of the condition for me is I should have highly relevant major degree and and at least one year of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation. I hold Mass Communication and Journalism degree. 

Should I apply for the assessment now or wait till I complete my 3 yrs work ex. As per my understanding I believe Mass Communication and Journalism degree will justify my current position of Public Relation Officer and the degree will count as a highly relevant major degree.

I am afraid of being rejected from the VET for not meeting the criteria of relevant degree with my work ex.


----------



## urban_nomad (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey guys...
I have recently started to follow this forum and have a few quries...

My wife and me have applied for 190 ss for act, she being the primary applicant.

Visa applied 2nd nov 13
Co appointed 17th dec 13
Meds and pcc submitted 9th jan

Co is from team2 gsm adelaide

1.when can I expect the visa grant?
2.is it ideal to contact the co?

Thank you


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> I know someone personally who tried 4 times to get positive verification and finally he did get it. Don't loose hopes and don't accept the negative outcome.
> 
> Good luck...


Hey, 

Just a correction here they only allow 2 tries for the ACT limited verification now... mebbe earlier was different.

So be very diligent and cautious in your approach and success will be yours!

ATB!!


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

Could anyone shed some light on the following:

- Usually how long after applying for ACT SS, a CO is assigned? We got our payment confirmation on 6th Jan. Our code is 223111 (which is currently 'OPEN').

- Have there been cases of the CO saying that the job searches provided with the application are not relevant and how many tries does to provide updated searches?

thanks!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

I am not able to locate software testing jobs without state clearance. Shall I drop or search.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi All, could anyone tell me how many days ACT takes for Software Engineer verification as part SS application Phase1?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi All, could anyone tell me how many days ACT takes for Software Engineer verification as part SS application Phase1?


Phase 1? What's that?


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I am pursuing for state sponsorship for ACT and as a first step i appeared for my IELTS on 9th Jan,2014 and got score of overall 7.5 bands (S 8, L 8.5, R 7, W 6). I have to apply for open occupation. My total points is 50. I am already done with my ACS assessment.

For applying Visa I need 10 more points, 5 i can get from SS and i am re appearing for IELTS on 1st Feb to get 7 in each section to get 10 points.


As per my knowledge for SS i need 7 in speaking and overall 7 bands for open occupation. Seniors Please suggest should i apply for the SS with current IELTS score.

Vivek


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

What is the requrement for this SS?


----------



## Ashvin (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi All, I received a rejection from Victoria recently. Now I want to try my luck with ACT SS. My occupation code is Developer Programmer. I have 5+ years of work ex in the relevant field of which ACS evaluation took out 4 years to attain to "The skilled level". I wanted to know if i am eligible for ACT. 
IELTS: 8,8,7.5,7
Total work ex: 5 + years
ACS work ex: 1 year

I recently changed my job and I do not want to go for a new ACS assessment (will this be an issue?)
My rejection from Victoria (will this be an issue?)

Looks like we need to provide 5 job postings. Also I see some clearance that may be necessary. So do we need to provide job postings that dont require clearances??

Please provide me some inputs.


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi, I sent verification mail to ACT on 16 Jan. No reply yet. Should I be worried? What is the maximum days they take to provide a reply? I saw someone got a reply in 7 days. 

Would the job code affect the timeline, like certain job code would get a prompt reply whereas some would need a longer waiting time? 

Thanks!


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

damilo said:


> Dear Vivek - Mine is same case , my ielts result is 7:7.5:8:5.5 over all 7 and fortunately i got 7 in speaking too so we are thru man !!!!!


Thanks Damilo.. Have you got you ACT SS approval?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

damilo said:


> Hi blue bird - whats the current situation of urs , I submitted my ACT SS on 13-dec and still awaiting CO to be assign ? getting impatient !!!


Hi,
I have submitted my application on 4th November, 2013 for SS and still waiting:smash:. I have send them an email right after holidays and they said you have to wait for next three weeks for outcome. But I guess that is a generic statement.

Regards,


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

vivek_s said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am pursuing for state sponsorship for ACT and as a first step i appeared for my IELTS on 9th Jan,2014 and got score of overall 7.5 bands (S 8, L 8.5, R 7, W 6). I have to apply for open occupation. My total points is 50. I am already done with my ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Vivek, 

I think the answer for your query is well explained with ACT SS guidelines, click on below link..

http://canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-10-december-13.pdf

look for " DEPARTMENT OF IMMIGRATION AND BORDER PROTECTION (DIBP) CRITERIA" on page 1.

Good luck my friend...


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Vivek,
> 
> I think the answer for your query is well explained with ACT SS guidelines, click on below link..
> 
> ...


Hi,

One has to provide list of job openings even if the occupation is in Open category? Or it is required just for limited occupation and closed occupation category?

Manan


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Manan_20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> One has to provide list of job openings even if the occupation is in Open category? Or it is required just for limited occupation and closed occupation category?
> 
> Manan


Need to provide even for open category while applying for ACT SS...


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Need to provide even for open category while applying for ACT SS...


Thanks Vamshi.


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Dear All,
I am planning to start the entire process under SS. I am a banking & finance professional and my profession is open only in ACT state. I have heard that finding a job in Canberra (especially in banks / financial services) is very tough since there are mostly govt jobs available.

1) In a scenario where I am unable to find a decent full time job in Canberra for say about 3 to 4 months, will ACT allow me to move to some other state. (example: NSW)

Please let me know since I am a bit apprehensive about moving to ACT.



Thanks,
Zubin


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*ACT SS - Query*



Vamshi4happy said:


> Congrats in advance for your ACS assessment, be ready for ACT SS as still 263212 is in open status .....


.

Hi Vamsi,

How long did it take you to obtain an ACT SS, from the time an CO was assigned.

Looking forward to your response.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Neville Smith said:


> . Hi Vamsi, How long did it take you to obtain an ACT SS, from the time an CO was assigned. Looking forward to your response.


Hi Neville, 

I received ACT SS confirmation within three days after CO allocated.


----------



## Ashvin (Jan 23, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi melbound
> 
> I am also sailing in same boat. For limited occupation in act. We need jobs requiring no clearance. which is hard to find as ict jobs r out sourced by govt department. I am also looking for software tester.


Hi Singh,

Did you submit your application yet?


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

vivek_s said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am pursuing for state sponsorship for ACT and as a first step i appeared for my IELTS on 9th Jan,2014 and got score of overall 7.5 bands (S 8, L 8.5, R 7, W 6). I have to apply for open occupation. My total points is 50. I am already done with my ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


Yes you can go ahead. Total u need is 60 a..since u already got 10 for ielts + 5 by the state sp total 65 which is good. R u from pune?...pls advise how ubprepared because this was my 3rd attempt.

I cd score 7 in speaking twice and 6.5 overlall and once 7 overall and 6.5 overall. 

I feel i am bit unlucky. Pls guide.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

prabodhk said:


> Yes you can go ahead. Total u need is 60 a..since u already got 10 for ielts + 5 by the state sp total 65 which is good. R u from pune?...pls advise how ubprepared because this was my 3rd attempt.
> 
> I cd score 7 in speaking twice and 6.5 overlall and once 7 overall and 6.5 overall.
> 
> ...


Hi PrabodhK, 

I think Vivek can not claim for IELTS...as he got 6 in Writing....


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi PrabodhK,
> 
> I think Vivek can not claim for IELTS...as he got 6 in Writing....


Act needs 7 in speaking and 7 overall...so he is got 7 overall and 7 in speaking so he can


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

prabodhk said:


> Act needs 7 in speaking and 7 overall...so he is got 7 overall and 7 in speaking so he can


Yes, he got eligible IELTS to apply for ACT SS but as per ACT guidelines...below statement is what Vivek got worried about ( I think)...
_
"Before you submit an application for ACT nomination, you must be satisfied that you meet the 
DIBP criteria for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa. This is a points-based visa for skilled 
workers who are nominated by a state or territory."_

And to meet DIBP criteria one has to score 60 (including 5 for State sponsorship)...here Vivek is able to score 55 with current IELTS and SS...even if ACT approves....EOI may not be successful to give an option to apply Visa...So now his best option is to score better by IELTS.. Good luck to him..


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Thanks - Neville*



Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> I received ACT SS confirmation within three days after CO allocated.


.

Hi Vamsi,

Thanks, that was useful. My CO was assigned to me on Jan 21, 2014. Still waiting for an response regarding SS. Is this normal. Praying for some good news next week.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Yes, he got eligible IELTS to apply for ACT SS but as per ACT guidelines...below statement is what Vivek got worried about ( I think)...
> 
> "Before you submit an application for ACT nomination, you must be satisfied that you meet the
> DIBP criteria for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa. This is a points-based visa for skilled
> ...


Vamshi what if I recheck my ielts score I got listening 7 reading 6.5 writing 6 and speaking 7 and overall 6.5 

I require 7 overall and 7 in speaking. So if I review and get 0.5 + in writing wd that help me to make it 7 overall and 7 in speaking??

Pls help because I am fed up


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Prabodh, 

I can say Yes to your assumption for IELTS, you may check other combinations using below link..

IELTS Overall Band Score Calculator

You may use Ryan Higgins material ( see attached) to get better skills in writing section...

Good luck with your IELTS...


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Dear All,

I have submitted SS application on Jan 19. Don't know when the CO will be assigned!

Wish me good luck! 

Bluehill


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Prabodh,
> 
> I can say Yes to your assumption for IELTS, you may check other combinations using below link..
> 
> ...


Can anybody suggest me ...should I go for EOR i.e rechecking of my writinh score because if my score increases to 6.5 ..I will get the required band of 7 overall and 7 in speaking.

I am sure I have writen well enough to back my scoring.

Has anybody wotnessed such an increase in score after EOR?

The next date is 8 march for ielts. The rechecking takes 8 weeks after the application. 

Should I prepare and appear for exam or do the EOR.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## damilo (Jan 23, 2014)

vivek_s said:


> Thanks Damilo.. Have you got you ACT SS approval?


Dear Vivek - I submitted application for ACT SS on 10-dec , got confirmation of rcpt on 13-dec. Now impatiently waiting for the approval. It normally take 7 weeks but due to long holidays for Christmas and new year it might take a little long. formally they advised results within 9 weeks. lets see what happen ?? 
I applied for 131112 sales & mkting mgr. I think i m the only one applied for this feild otherwise evry one else belongs to IT sector. What urs ?


----------



## damilo (Jan 23, 2014)

prabodhk said:


> Can anybody suggest me ...should I go for EOR i.e rechecking of my writinh score because if my score increases to 6.5 ..I will get the required band of 7 overall and 7 in speaking.
> 
> I am sure I have writen well enough to back my scoring.
> 
> ...


My suggestion is to appear in march and go for re-checking as well. I've seen 0.5 has been increased in writing and in some cases speaking. Good luck !!


----------



## damilo (Jan 23, 2014)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> I received ACT SS confirmation within three days after CO allocated.


Dear vamshi - How long it took for getting CO assign after submitting ACT SS application ? i submitted mine on 13-dec and awaiting CO to be assign


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

damilo said:


> Dear vamshi - How long it took for getting CO assign after submitting ACT SS application ? i submitted mine on 13-dec and awaiting CO to be assign


Took about 20 working days.....


----------



## jjohal (Dec 27, 2013)

*act nomination for 261313, Software Engineer*

Dear All,

I am new to this forum. 
I have to apply for ACT SS in a limited category. I have sent a verification email on 22nd Jan. 
Any idea, how much time it will take for verification email to succeed. Also what the chances of success for Software Engineer,261313. Please reply if anybody also has applied recently.

Regards,
Jagdeep Kaur


----------



## damilo (Jan 23, 2014)

damilo said:


> Dear vamshi - How long it took for getting CO assign after submitting ACT SS application ? i submitted mine on 13-dec and awaiting CO to be assign


I have one question !!! i did'nt submitted EIO yet but have applied for ACT SS n 13-dec and awaiting CO to be assign. I have'nt seen any one got approved by ACT this jan yet. Does non-submition of EOI effect my case ? i need to apply for NT SS as well thats why I did'nt file it ? have u seen cases like mine ??


----------



## libu.v (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello All,

Hope you are well.

I have received a positive ACS result and looking to apply SS to ACT. I have been told by my Migration Agent that I need to make some documents for Commitment Statement &Settlement Letter.

Would anyone have some idea about this? If possible, can I get a copy of these documents. I can accordingly prepare my documents.

Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
L


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Damilo, 

As per Skillselect website... I found below information..

_"From 1 July 2012, all intending migrants interested in the points based skilled migration or business investment and innovation visa programs will be required to submit an EOI and receive an invitation in order to lodge a visa application."_

Go to " How Skillselect Works" Section in below link...

SkillSelect – SkillSelect



.


----------



## damilo (Jan 23, 2014)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Damilo,
> 
> As per Skillselect website... I found below information..
> 
> ...


Dear Vamshi - Thanks , actually i m aware of this fact . what I was trying to ask is if I donot submit an EOI and only submitted ACT SS application , will this going to effect my SS result. in this case , after finalizing my case CO has to ask me about EOI then. I have not submitted EOI only for the fact that it requires only 1 state to me choose, where as i want initially to get ACT confirmation . If not then i can avail NT as well. hope u understand.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



damilo said:


> Dear Vamshi - Thanks , actually i m aware of this fact . what I was trying to ask is if I donot submit an EOI and only submitted ACT SS application , will this going to effect my SS result. in this case , after finalizing my case CO has to ask me about EOI then. I have not submitted EOI only for the fact that it requires only 1 state to me choose, where as i want initially to get ACT confirmation . If not then i can avail NT as well. hope u understand.


.

Hi Damilo,

Irrespective of the state, it is mandatory to submit an EOI. You may apply to another state, once you SS is declined by another state. The EOI still stands valid, you're agent will only change the state to apply for.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Damilo,
> 
> ...


Hi Neville, seems like we r going the same direction. I am also awaiting ACT SS response, applied for it on 27/11/13.
Any correspondence from ACT yet?


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

damilo said:


> Dear Vivek - I submitted application for ACT SS on 10-dec , got confirmation of rcpt on 13-dec. Now impatiently waiting for the approval. It normally take 7 weeks but due to long holidays for Christmas and new year it might take a little long. formally they advised results within 9 weeks. lets see what happen ??
> I applied for 131112 sales & mkting mgr. I think i m the only one applied for this feild otherwise evry one else belongs to IT sector. What urs ?


Damilo, am waiting for ACT response too. applied 15 days before u and yeah they said it should be processed within 9 weeks. I am becoming impatient now


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Act ss*



MusaBilal said:


> Hi Neville, seems like we r going the same direction. I am also awaiting ACT SS response, applied for it on 27/11/13.
> Any correspondence from ACT yet?


.

Hi Musabilal,

Good to know this. 

From an update stadpoint, I have a CO assigned on Jan 21, 2014, and awaiting anxiously for an result w.r.t my SS.

Praying hard that God intervenes and bless all of us with a SS and PR soon. 

Praise be to God.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Musabilal,
> 
> ...


Yeah..  think you should expect the outcome any minute. If u don't mind me asking how many points did u have?


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



MusaBilal said:


> Yeah..  think you should expect the outcome any minute. If u don't mind me asking how many points did u have?


.

Yes, awaiting patiently. CO assigned right after 8 weeks.

Points - 60 (Including SS).


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Yes, awaiting patiently. CO assigned right after 8 weeks.
> 
> Points - 60 (Including SS).


Its good if CO has been assigned to you. Plz let us know your date of application submission date.

I am curious because I have applied since 04.11.2013 and still waiting for response.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi All,

Anyone got verified or approved for Software Engineer from ACT recently?


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Its good if CO has been assigned to you. Plz let us know your date of application submission date.
> 
> I am curious because I have applied since 04.11.2013 and still waiting for response.


Did you follow up? Its weird they say it should be processed in 9 weeks. 
I think u should give them a call to find out.


----------



## jjohal (Dec 27, 2013)

*got verification email from ACT*

Hi Sudheer,

I just got a verified email from ACT for 261313 Software Engineer today itself. Soon going to apply for nomination. I applied for verification on 22nd Jan, 2014.

Regards,
Jagdeep Kaur



sudheerreddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone got verified or approved for Software Engineer from ACT recently?


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

jjohal said:


> Hi Sudheer,
> 
> I just got a verified email from ACT for 261313 Software Engineer today itself. Soon going to apply for nomination. I applied for verification on 22nd Jan, 2014.
> 
> ...


Wow...congrats...u r lucky..I applied on 20th Jan, stil waiting for reply. And which skillset you are into?


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Act ss*



MusaBilal said:


> Did you follow up? Its weird they say it should be processed in 9 weeks.
> I think u should give them a call to find out.


.

Hi Musabilal,

Just wanted to know if you received any email on a CO being assigned to you.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville Replies*



Blue Bird said:


> Its good if CO has been assigned to you. Plz let us know your date of application submission date.
> 
> I am curious because I have applied since 04.11.2013 and still waiting for response.


.

Hi Bluebird,

My EOI submission date was Nov 21st, 2013 and the acknowledgement date was Nov 29th, 2013. CO was assigned on Jan 21st, 2014.

Was is your subclass and how many points are you claiming. Also what were you IELTS scores in Reading and Speaking.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Musabilal,
> 
> Just wanted to know if you received any email on a CO being assigned to you.


Thanks Juliz. 

Neville, no nothing yet. and there's no portal kinda thing to track the application. so am not sure who to contact and how or wait another week to let 9 weeks finish


----------



## jjohal (Dec 27, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Wow...congrats...u r lucky..I applied on 20th Jan, stil waiting for reply. And which skillset you are into?


I am having programing skills into Java, C/C++, Python, Linux etc.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville Smith*



MusaBilal said:


> Thanks Juliz.
> 
> Neville, no nothing yet. and there's no portal kinda thing to track the application. so am not sure who to contact and how or wait another week to let 9 weeks finish


.

Hi Musabilal,

If you have applied through an agent, then they will be able to track this and will let you know. Else you could do so through the Canberra webpage. There is a login id field that yo could use to track your application.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Musabilal,
> 
> If you have applied through an agent, then they will be able to track this and will let you know. Else you could do so through the Canberra webpage. There is a login id field that yo could use to track your application.


Hi I submitted it myself. After submitting the application I did not get any login or online tracking thing. Now I rechecked the login is for agents or employers only. Where should I check. Could u get me the link please. thanks


----------



## csp1606 (Nov 6, 2013)

*ACT SS - Waiting Period*

Dear All,

Are there folks in the forum who have been waiting for ACT State Sponsorship beyond 9 weeks and have not got a CO assigned. 

Thanks..

Cp


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Did you follow up? Its weird they say it should be processed in 9 weeks.
> I think u should give them a call to find out.


Hi,
Actually, I have called them after Christmas holidays and they replied that you have to wait for 3 more weeks.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Bluebird,
> 
> ...


Hi,
My subclass is 190 and I have 55 points and looking for 5 points from SS nomination and I have 7 in Reading and Speaking with overall 7. 

Its good that Co has been assigned to you. But I couldn't understand why they are prolonging my application.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

csp1606 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Are there folks in the forum who have been waiting for ACT State Sponsorship beyond 9 weeks and have not got a CO assigned.
> 
> ...


Hi,
In my case I guess 11 weeks are over and waiting for CO. If deduct holidays then 10 weeks are over.


----------



## csp1606 (Nov 6, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> Actually, I have called them after Christmas holidays and they replied that you have to wait for 3 more weeks.


Wow! That's quite an awful amount of time... Bluebird what date did you did apply for state sponsorship... 

BTW is that 3 more weeks for assigning CO or SS application review process to be complete. 

Also could you please share ANZSCO code


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

damilo said:


> hi there - if u guys are that old , what will be going to my case
> 
> I sumitted ACT SS on 10/12 got confirmation on 13/12 and still waiting for CO to be assign. My ielts was R/5.5 - L/8 - W/6.5 - S/7 so overall i got 7 , since Speaking is 7 i think i m eligible !!!
> can any one tell me if i m thinking right about my ielts result ?


Yup you are right you are eligible.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

csp1606 said:


> Wow! That's quite an awful amount of time... Bluebird what date did you did apply for state sponsorship...
> 
> BTW is that 3 more weeks for assigning CO or SS application review process to be complete.
> 
> Also could you please share ANZSCO code


I have applied for SS on 4th November and they said you have wait for three weeks which would be CO allocation or else.:roll: 

MY ANZSCO is 225411.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> Actually, I have called them after Christmas holidays and they replied that you have to wait for 3 more weeks.


Hey blue Bird,

Please help ....I am in process of ACT 190 GSM..for travel agency manager job which is under open category. 

I have scored 55 points aftet VETASSESS assesment in oct 2013.

Since then I have appeared for 3 times at IELTS but cd nt score 7 overall and 7 in speaking.

I am confused as still not clear on the ielts score requirement.

Do I have to get 7 in all or 7 overall and 7 in speaking is enough to get the 10 points for to apply for SS and EOI. 

What if my score is 7 in listening 6.5 in reading 7 in writing and 7 in speaking. Would I be able to go ahead??....

I am fed up of these attempts and scared of geting late in the progress. I am also concerned about the job category and ceilings. 

Pls guide.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville Smith*



damilo said:


> hi there - if u guys are that old , what will be going to my case
> 
> I sumitted ACT SS on 10/12 got confirmation on 13/12 and still waiting for CO to be assign. My ielts was R/5.5 - L/8 - W/6.5 - S/7 so overall i got 7 , since Speaking is 7 i think i m eligible !!!
> can any one tell me if i m thinking right about my ielts result ?


.

HI Damilo,

Assuming you are applying on your own. Else, your agent is not helping you well.

You must have a min of 6 in all bands with 7 in Speaking and Reading to be eligible for ACT.

Please verify this once again on the immi webpage.


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

*ACT - SS Time*

Hello Friends,

Sharing few information which i have. It is just for information and you can share your views on same.

Original ACT State Sponsorship time is 8 to 10 weeks from date of acknowledgement. In Early August and September, it was observed few quick responses and approvals from ACT, however, looking at the present situation, post November 2013, seems like they are again back to normal processing time.

We can expect the process time to extend by 1 or 2 weeks more in light of below facts:-
1) NSW is closed and hence additional loads / applications are received by ACT
2) There was a Christmas vacation fall in between
3) It seems DIBP has assigned more priority to subclass 189 over 190. Which means state might be advised to slower their process.
4) With Golden 6 category filling extremely faster and if States also continue to approve at normal pace, DIBP may complete its Overall PR quota by Feb or March 2014 against the targeted period till July 2014. Hence, some slow pace is observed in State Sponsorship.

Looking at this, i think it would be reasonable to expect the outcome within 10 to 12 weeks from date of acknowledgement.

This is my observation and some information received from other sources.

Please share your view points.

Cheers.....


----------



## csp1606 (Nov 6, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> I have applied for SS on 4th November and they said you have wait for three weeks which would be CO allocation or else.:roll:
> 
> MY ANZSCO is 225411.


Hmm.... I filed my application for SS on Nov 29.. Technically this is the 9th Week and no signs of CO yet. I wish the process was simpler and not time consuming.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

decipline said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Sharing few information which i have. It is just for information and you can share your views on same.
> 
> ...


Agreed!!
Because I am following almost 11th week.:smash:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

csp1606 said:


> Hmm.... I filed my application for SS on Nov 29.. Technically this is the 9th Week and no signs of CO yet. I wish the process was simpler and not time consuming.


Yup, currently after holidays scenario is bit changed. We have to wait longer and pray for all of us.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Yup, currently after holidays scenario is bit changed. We have to wait longer and pray for all of us.


Hey blue Bird,

Please help ....I am in process of ACT 190 GSM..for travel agency manager job which is under open category. 

I have scored 55 points aftet VETASSESS assesment in oct 2013.

Since then I have appeared for 3 times at IELTS but cd nt score 7 overall and 7 in speaking.

I am confused as still not clear on the ielts score requirement.

Do I have to get 7 in all or 7 overall and 7 in speaking is enough to get the 10 points for to apply for SS and EOI. 

What if my score is 7 in listening 6.5 in reading 7 in writing and 7 in speaking. Would I be able to go ahead??....

I am fed up of these attempts and scared of geting late in the progress. I am also concerned about the job category and ceilings. 

Pls guide.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

you make a lot of sense. it would be nice to see ACT give similar updates (non that i know of though)...


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> Hey blue Bird,
> 
> Please help ....I am in process of ACT 190 GSM..for travel agency manager job which is under open category.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Actually the requirement is 7 overall and must have 7 in speaking. Try hard to get it but first fully prepare yourself.

Don't worry about your job category. You have only one mission to get better result. Another thing is don't loose hope. Be enthusiastic and focused. 
Best of Luck


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

So if I score say... 7 in listening 6.5 in reading 6.5 in writing and 7 in speaking ..so will my score becomes 7 overall?


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> So if I score say... 7 in listening 6.5 in reading 6.5 in writing and 7 in speaking ..so will my score becomes 7 overall?


Yes


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Wonder if there is any case whereby the verification was positive but was rejected during the ACT SS application?

Anyone can share this information?

Thanks.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville Smith*



prabodhk said:


> So if I score say... 7 in listening 6.5 in reading 6.5 in writing and 7 in speaking ..so will my score becomes 7 overall?


.

Hi Prabodhk,

You need a min of 6 in all and for ACT specifically you need 7 in Speaking and Reading.

BTW, do you have 55 points excluding SS or is it including SS.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Prabodhk,
> 
> ...


Including ss


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

*Taking long for act co*

I too lodged eoi on 15th of November (hr advisor) and was allocated a CO on January 18th. That's the last I heard from them. Waiting.... With status unknown... That's the hardest I guess?:clock:

I wonder how many others are spending the day aimlessly checking email every 3 to 4 minutes, just hoping that there would be an update.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

damilo said:


> dear prabodhk - yes u will be clear then . overall will be 7 with 7 in speaking. dont loose hope , try hard. success is just a head to u - get it man !!! :fencing::fencing:


Thanx it boosted my spirits


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SuperDuperMan said:


> I too lodged eoi on 15th of November (hr advisor) and was allocated a CO on January 18th. That's the last I heard from them. Waiting.... With status unknown... That's the hardest I guess?:clock:
> 
> I wonder how many others are spending the day aimlessly checking email every 3 to 4 minutes, just hoping that there would be an update.


Hi Super Duper Man,
Its good!!!!! at least Co has been assign to your and Neville Smith applications. I am still waiting for CO.:crazy::crazy:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

I guess Co has been assigned to Super Duper Man, Neville Smith and Musa Bilal.

My self, Damilo and CSP1606 are waiting for CO.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*ACT SS Received*



Blue Bird said:


> I guess Co has been assigned to Super Duper Man, Neville Smith and Musa Bilal.
> 
> My self, Damilo and CSP1606 are waiting for CO.


.

Hi Bluebird,

Things are now moving, and all will witness progress shortly. I received my SS on Jan 29, 2014.

Wishing you luck to receive yours shortly.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



prabodhk said:


> Including ss


.

Hi Prabodhk,

No worries, just focus on the practice lessons and search the internet for IELTS trainers and the expat forum, you will find lots of training material.

All the best. Go for it buddy, you can do it..


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Prabodhk,
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Bluebird,
> 
> ...


Congrats Neville...


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats Neville  goin well now yeah

Blue Bird, I suggest send an email with your application reference to enquire on the application status. They usually reply promptly.

Goodluck!


----------



## handsomeguy (Aug 28, 2013)

*Waiting for 489 Visa*

489 Visa Applied : 01 NOV 2013; PCC: 4 NOV 2013 CO Allocate : 15 DEC 2013 Medicals: 18 DEC 2013 Grant: : Waiting


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Congrats Neville  goin well now yeah
> 
> Blue Bird, I suggest send an email with your application reference to enquire on the application status. They usually reply promptly.
> 
> Goodluck!


Congrats Neville


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Bluebird,
> 
> ...


Congrats Neville! You must be thrilled!
Did CO ask you for any clarification / documents before giving SS?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Bluebird,
> 
> ...


Congrats Neville Smith!!!!!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Congrats Neville  goin well now yeah
> 
> Blue Bird, I suggest send an email with your application reference to enquire on the application status. They usually reply promptly.
> 
> Goodluck!


Hi Musa Bilal,
I have talked them already after holidays and they replied that you have to wait for next three weeks. Now two weeks are over. Its too late.:frusty:

I guess I should wait until Monday 3.02.2014.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



damilo said:


> Hi Neville - Good luck , wish u same results for Visa grant as well. BTW when did u submitted ACT SS ?


.

Hi Damilo,

Submitted my EOI for ACT on Nov 21st, 2013 , ack on Nov 29th, 2013.

CO assigned Jan 21st, 2104 and SS received Jan 29th , 2014.

I also understand that, some folks although they have CO assigned have not been intimated and directly receive info on their SS.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville Replies*



Gurdjieff said:


> Congrats Neville! You must be thrilled!
> Did CO ask you for any clarification / documents before giving SS?


.

Hi Gurdjieff,

Thrilled to some extent, s we still have the last step to finish. Working on that now.

As far as the CO is concerned, no questions or document asked for by God's grace.

Will keep you folks posted on the rest for sure.

Wishing you speedy luck.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville - Thanks*



Yenigalla said:


> Congrats Neville...


.

Thanks Yenigalla.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Thanks*



Garry2684 said:


> Congrats Neville


.

Thanks Garry.

BTW, when is your result exoected.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Thanks Garry.
> 
> BTW, when is your result exoected.


Hi Neville,

Dying to hear it . May be in the next week or perhaps the one after that. I am wishing for it to be out next week, cos one more week is like a lifetime for me


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Bluebird,
> 
> ...


Well done Neville Smith.


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I am expecting my VET results sometime next week. In mean time my agent has asked me to work on jobs available in Canberra for Financial Investment Advisor. But i am unsure of this move.

When i started the process NSW was open and that is where i had plan to go but now that NSW is closed for and there are no other states I am left with no choice but to opt for ACT sponsorship. However, I have concern about job market for financial investment and banking professionals. I see odd jobs but there are not much and i am not sure if i will find a suitable job soon in Canberra. 

I know NSW will open their sponsorship in July and I have a choice to make here now. I can apply to ACT SS and be done with it by whole visa process by Aug - Sept or wait for July and see if my occupation is open in NSW and select then.

I am hoping some people who have already shifted to Canberra/Sydney and working in Financial service or Banking sector can shed some light over the job markets there locally. Please help me with information so that i can make a decision on the matter. I am very much confused and unsure of my next move. 

Please help.


Manan


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am expecting my VET results sometime next week. In mean time my agent has asked me to work on jobs available in Canberra for Financial Investment Advisor. But i am unsure of this move.
> 
> ...


Anyone?? Any thoughts?


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Anyone?? Any thoughts?


Buddy,

I was in a similar dilemma wen I started the process I was looking at Adelaide as an option but then it shut midway .... I was thinking whether to wait for it to reopen or jus apply.

Doing a cost benefit analysis  thot nothing to loose if I apply for ACT :noidea: .. There is a reason we have occupations open/limited there .... Why would they want ppl if there were no jobs. 

What if the job code you applied for changes like my code used to be sum thing else but for sum reason they changed the name and code with the same description. You might have to do an assessment again. :confused2:

Why would they give PRs if they didn't haf jobs for that occupation ..... M sure it's not gonna be easy neither will be served on a silver platter, we need to be really desperate to achieve things .... Nd m sure we will get there.

Jus to add weigh the pros and cons :juggle: with regards to the place, your needs, wat r u looking for, moving with family or alone. Are you a party person or like quiet outdoors. Think about it as an opportunity to make your life better and take a call!

Hopefully should help you decide 

All the best!


----------



## sree1982 (Dec 10, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Anyone?? Any thoughts?


Adding to the above query for a financial services job for fiNANCIAL investment advisor would there be requirement of registration for getting job.Would a course like CFP help as it is globally recognized for getting a job in financial sector!!
Sree


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> Buddy,
> 
> I was in a similar dilemma wen I started the process I was looking at Adelaide as an option but then it shut midway .... I was thinking whether to wait for it to reopen or jus apply.
> 
> ...


I think that makes sense. Thanks pal. 

I just wanted some feedback from people who have been in Canberra. I don't mind looking for jobs and working alternate jobs but won't want to do that for longer if i land in Canberra. I have done research, I think i will like Canberra as a city and a place to live. Just unsure of job condition. I think you make sense to chose what you have rather than wait a longer and not have either NSW or ACT by July.

Thanks Pal.

Manan


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

sree1982 said:


> Adding to the above query for a financial services job for fiNANCIAL investment advisor would there be requirement of registration for getting job.Would a course like CFP help as it is globally recognized for getting a job in financial sector!!
> Sree


Sree,

You will need a RG146 compliance to be able to work as a Financial Investment Adv in anywhere in Australia. You can do the course online and there are number of service provider.With RG146 you won't be able to work as Financial Investment Advisor. It's a basic requirement. You can finish it in 3-6 months or less if you know the subjects. This is my understanding, there may be someone here who might have done it may be they can shed a better light on the issue.

I am thinking of for doing it myself once i get Visa :fingerscrossed: .

Manan


----------



## venu.koyyada (Jan 28, 2013)

*ACT SS Limited possibilities*

Hello Friends,

I have done my skills assessment from ACS but to my bad luck they haven't considered my entire experience as my educational qualifications and experience are in different domains. Hence this has put me at the door step of state sponsorship as I am carrying 55 points.

I have done my Engineering in Electrical Engineering and MBA in Marketing & Systems, having work experience of over 7 years and currently working as a Sr. Business Analyst in an IT Company in India.

I have only one option i.e. going for ACT State Sponsorship, but again this skill is in LIMITED state. 

What are the possibilities for me to get this stage through? As such on what basis will they send an EOI after verification? 

I would really appreciate if anyone can respond to my query.

Regards
Venu


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

sree1982 said:


> Adding to the above query for a financial services job for fiNANCIAL investment advisor would there be requirement of registration for getting job.Would a course like CFP help as it is globally recognized for getting a job in financial sector!!
> Sree


Adding to wat manan said .... Registration is required to practice netting in Australia .... CFP is recognised globally but to be able to pursue it there, you need to clear only 1 extra examination in Oz.

The reason being taxation laws are different in Aus, so you need to clear that and like I said register. 

Voila .... You are good to go


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

venu.koyyada said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have done my skills assessment from ACS but to my bad luck they haven't considered my entire experience as my educational qualifications and experience are in different domains. Hence this has put me at the door step of state sponsorship as I am carrying 55 points.
> 
> ...



Hey, 

Firstly check how many slots are open in your nominated occupation, go thru the complete procedure of applying on the website.

You need to be ready with all the requirements IELTS, skills assessment, job ads, financial declaration, commitment letter, Resume and nething else mentioned in it.

It's not difficult in my experience, there are obstacles but believe me if you are persistent nd determined you will get it. Make sure you read wat I told you too, go thru the pages of this forum too.... Will give you an insight of people's experiences and how they dealt with it.

Take an informed decision. All the best.


----------



## venu.koyyada (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.

I will get my IELTS result on Feb 14th 2014 and planning to apply immediately.

Well, I am going through an agent and most of the documents are ready. My agent will prepare the Commitment letter.

I have checked about occupation ceiling in the following link and learnt that only 80 slots are open and that too from 16th December 2013.

Do I have a chance?

Thanks 
Venu


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> Adding to wat manan said .... Registration is required to practice netting in Australia .... CFP is recognised globally but to be able to pursue it there, you need to clear only 1 extra examination in Oz.
> 
> The reason being taxation laws are different in Aus, so you need to clear that and like I said register.
> 
> Voila .... You are good to go


By registration required you mean RG146 compliant or you mean anything else? How do one register for it?

Manan


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

sree1982 said:


> Thanks manan n ut0410...
> 
> what i am thinking is i will do my cfp from india n may be write the exam on taxation later after reaching there.Most of the jobs in seek is asking for RG146 compliance.It is very costly to pursue the course in Australia.Any different thoughts!!!
> 
> Sree


What i understand is that even if you have CFP from India you need RG146 compliance. You can get exemption or it based on subjects you have done in India but you will need RG146 compliance no matter what you have done in India. That's what i understand, let me know if i misunderstood anything.

Manan


----------



## sree1982 (Dec 10, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> What i understand is that even if you have CFP from India you need RG146 compliance. You can get exemption or it based on subjects you have done in India but you will need RG146 compliance no matter what you have done in India. That's what i understand, let me know if i misunderstood anything.
> 
> Manan


Well manan i have found this in FPA australia site


Overseas qualifications
Students from overseas

To become a financial planner in Australia, you need to meet the minimum training requirements as established by the market regulator, the Australian Securities and Investments Commission (ASIC).

This is set out in the Regulatory Guide RG 146. The courses are offered by universities and registered training organisations (RTO). You can access the information from the ASIC website Australian Securities and Investments Commission under the ASIC Training Register.

RG 146 has a section on recognition of overseas qualifications and the training body can provide any information on exemptions that you may be entitled to gain for your overseas qualifications. These courses are offered in different learning modes and therefore you may be able to commence studies while still based overseas.
CFP® professionals from overseas

If you are a CFP professional who is certified in another country and you wish to practise as a CFP professional in Australia, the following pathway applies:

1. For your overseas CFP certification to be recognised in Australia, you need to provide the following:

Your overseas CFP designation
A certified copy of your Degree
A letter of good standing from the CFP Certification body in the country where you gained your CFP designation
Completion of the Diploma of Financial Planning (RG146 compliant) or equivalent. Further information can be found at Australian Securities and Investments Commission

2. Once we have this documentation, you can then enrol into the Australian CFP Certification Program. You will only need to complete the following:

Become a member of the FPA
Successfully complete CFP 1
Successfully complete CFP Certification Exam only

Sree


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

sree1982 said:


> Well manan i have found this in FPA australia site
> 
> 
> Overseas qualifications
> ...



Dats my take too..


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

what is the link to check ceiling..my occupation is Travel agency manager and its under open category


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi,
At least Co has been assigned on Friday dated 31st Jan, 2014 and they raised the same issue that provided jobs have been expired. 

Hope for the best.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> what is the link to check ceiling..my occupation is Travel agency manager and its under open category


Hi prabodhk.

The link is here:

SkillSelect – SkillSelect

Goto the occupation ceilings part.

Thanks,


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> At least Co has been assigned on Friday dated 31st Jan, 2014 and they raised the same issue that provided jobs have been expired.
> 
> Hope for the best.


Hi Blue Bird:

1. Has CO asked for 5 new job ads + employment statement?
2. If yes, has CO explained why new ads are needed, if your employment was already verified before nomination application?
3. What is your job code?


----------



## sree1982 (Dec 10, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> what is the link to check ceiling..my occupation is Travel agency manager and its under open category


Hii prabodh

Regarding the occupation ceiling go through the below link

Skill Select Occupation Ceilings - General Skill Migration - Australian Education & Visa Centre

Sree


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

damilo said:


> Hi blu bird - so do they ask to submit new jobs or they finalyze the case ? ny the way ur occupation was in limited catagory or was it open ?


Hi Damilo,
They asked for submit new jobs and my category is still open. Just pray for all of us.


----------



## damilo (Jan 23, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Damilo,
> They asked for submit new jobs and my category is still open. Just pray for all of us.


Hi Blue bird - Sounds good! but what an unusual circumstances, they took 2 months of there own and now asking for resubmition !!!! amazing !!!! 
Any way best of luck , i'll be getting mine within this week :high5:


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

guys

my occupation is in limited category & I am waiting for VET result which should be out by the end of this week or, next. I want to ask if the 5 to 8 job postings are asked @ the next stage i.e. sending EOI or, the stage post that.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

damilo said:


> Hi Blue bird - Sounds good! but what an unusual circumstances, they took 2 months of there own and now asking for resubmition !!!! amazing !!!!
> Any way best of luck , i'll be getting mine within this week :high5:


Hi Damilo,
Mostly I have seen they have same routine. Its good if CO will assign to you in current week.
Best of Luck.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

ashish1e834 said:


> guys
> 
> my occupation is in limited category & I am waiting for VET result which should be out by the end of this week or, next. I want to ask if the 5 to 8 job postings are asked @ the next stage i.e. sending EOI or, the stage post that.


Ashish, 

Send job ads for ltd. occupation verification as soon as you have +ve VET and IELTS results. 

EOI is later, when (or even after) you apply for State Sponsorship.

See steps here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/2897930-post2354.html


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm having a little trouble finding jobs to submit for verification - has anyone ever submitted jobs that had expired (applications closed) in the last 2 weeks but were still online?

They don't specifically say, just send recent jobs that must show the posted date.

Please help - trying to find jobs now to submit this eve.

Thanks


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

pilotg2 said:


> I'm having a little trouble finding jobs to submit for verification - has anyone ever submitted jobs that had expired (applications closed) in the last 2 weeks but were still online?
> 
> They don't specifically say, just send recent jobs that must show the posted date.
> 
> ...


Hi pilotg2,

I have seen people posting that if a job has expired, the CO writes back for more jobs, which are not expired.
So, do not send expired jobs. It will be an unnecessary delay.

Thanks,


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



pilotg2 said:


> I'm having a little trouble finding jobs to submit for verification - has anyone ever submitted jobs that had expired (applications closed) in the last 2 weeks but were still online?
> 
> They don't specifically say, just send recent jobs that must show the posted date.
> 
> ...


.

Hi Pilot,

Do not send jobs that have expired or that do not have a posted date on it. Also suggest that you ensure that you have a copy of the entire advertisement / job posting.

This is to ensure you're CO is fully convinced.


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok thanks guys, i'll keep searching and hope 5 open jobs come in all at once


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> Ashish,
> 
> Send job ads for ltd. occupation verification as soon as you have +ve VET and IELTS results.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot gurdjieff.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Guys,

Happy to announce that I've formally graduated to this tread. Got positive VETASSESS today 

Thanks for all the support. I'm proud to be a part of this forum where we have a lot of good, supportive & helpful people. 

All the best :thumb:

Ashish


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Vamshi, Ashish, UT & Yenigalla - I was feeling totally down and out until last night and lost all hopes. But after reading your messages on the forum I feel so much better and feel blessed to have such good people like you who are encouraging me and going out of your way to provide help.
> 
> All I can say on the forum is - "THANK YOU"!!! You are all wonderful human beings and may all your dreams of migration become a reality.
> 
> I'm looking for more jobs and hope I get a positive response this time.




Hey Rashe

Any luck so far? Apparently today I looked for 5 to 8 openings for myself which I would need to submit by 1st March & found zero exact matches. I still have a month to go & I am hopeful that there will be more openings by then.

Please keep me posted on your case as I am following your footsteps 

Ashish


----------



## ssk1981 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Delay*



damilo said:


> Hi Blue bird - Sounds good! but what an unusual circumstances, they took 2 months of there own and now asking for resubmition !!!! amazing !!!!
> Any way best of luck , i'll be getting mine within this week :high5:


Any luck in CO allocation. I too had received acknowledgement from ACT on Dec 18. Looks like the delays are increasing.


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

*Great News*

Just found out and happy to announce to you all that my case worker had extended the state sponsorship on the 29th of Jan... So that places it in the 10 week mark (most likely accounting for public holidays and closure over Christmas).

Planning to make the make the visa application on March 1st! 
:cheer2:
Its time to look for an area to move to... Canberra... here i come


----------



## sree1982 (Dec 10, 2013)

ashish1e834 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Happy to announce that I've formally graduated to this tread. Got positive VETASSESS today
> 
> ...


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Congrats*



ashish1e834 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Happy to announce that I've formally graduated to this tread. Got positive VETASSESS today
> 
> ...


.

Hi Ashish,

Congrats on a positive outcome from Vetassess. BTW, how long did they take.

Also, what is your occupation. Sorry about the redundancy.


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

SuperDuperMan said:


> Just found out and happy to announce to you all that my case worker had extended the state sponsorship on the 29th of Jan... So that places it in the 10 week mark (most likely accounting for public holidays and closure over Christmas).
> 
> Planning to make the make the visa application on March 1st!
> :cheer2:
> Its time to look for an area to move to... Canberra... here i come


Congrats!

Possibly to share some of your info, like when you submitted your SS, what occupation, etc? 

When do you plan to make the big move to Canberra? I have just submitted my SS application last week, biting my nails everyday since then. Hope to get it and can make the big move like you some day. By then, probably you are already there and you can provide good guides for me. Hehehe...


----------



## ssk1981 (Jan 31, 2014)

SuperDuperMan said:


> Just found out and happy to announce to you all that my case worker had extended the state sponsorship on the 29th of Jan... So that places it in the 10 week mark (most likely accounting for public holidays and closure over Christmas).
> 
> Planning to make the make the visa application on March 1st!
> :cheer2:
> Its time to look for an area to move to... Canberra... here i come


Congrats. 

Was your occupation an open one or limited one? Also what was the date you received acknowledgement from ACT? 

Did CO ask for job openings again during processing?


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

atiredperson said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Possibly to share some of your info, like when you submitted your SS, what occupation, etc?
> 
> When do you plan to make the big move to Canberra? I have just submitted my SS application last week, biting my nails everyday since then. Hope to get it and can make the big move like you some day. By then, probably you are already there and you can provide good guides for me. Hehehe...



Submitted EOI for ACT on Nov 15th, 2013 , CO assigned Jan 18th, 2104 and SS received Jan 29th , 2014. This for career as HR advisor...

Through out the wait, i wished that i had a better indication as to the exact current status but am happy that i ve moved through a milestone. I can totally relate to the nail biting wait, but do trust the process and let it take its due course. The turn around time seems to be around 10 to 12 weeks. Reading this forum did help me understand what everyone else was going through.

Plan to make the big move as soon as PR is granted.. But before that, have been actively researching best places to live and plans for the transition out of Kuala Lumpur. Moving just got a tad complicated with baby in the picture. 

lane:


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

SuperDuperMan said:


> Submitted EOI for ACT on Nov 15th, 2013 , CO assigned Jan 18th, 2104 and SS received Jan 29th , 2014. This for career as HR advisor...
> 
> Through out the wait, i wished that i had a better indication as to the exact current status but am happy that i ve moved through a milestone. I can totally relate to the nail biting wait, but do trust the process and let it take its due course. The turn around time seems to be around 10 to 12 weeks. Reading this forum did help me understand what everyone else was going through.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your timeline.
For me, I wish to move as soon as PR is granted too, but for me, staying close to a good high school is my top priority. 
I wish you all the best. Maybe we can have a Malaysians reunion in Canberra one day.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Today morning, I paid and submitted for ACT SS, could anyone let me know, how many days it may take to get the payment ack?


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Congrats*



SuperDuperMan said:


> Just found out and happy to announce to you all that my case worker had extended the state sponsorship on the 29th of Jan... So that places it in the 10 week mark (most likely accounting for public holidays and closure over Christmas).
> 
> Planning to make the make the visa application on March 1st!
> :cheer2:
> Its time to look for an area to move to... Canberra... here i come


.

Hi,

Congrats on your SS. Sorry not aware of your occupation, would be good if you update your signature with the required details.

Suggest you get on with your visa application as soon as possible, bearing in mind the dynamics involved w.r.t changes in processes.

JFYI - I too did receive my SS on Jan 29th, 2014 and heading for Canberra.


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

ssk1981 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Was your occupation an open one or limited one? Also what was the date you received acknowledgement from ACT?
> 
> Did CO ask for job openings again during processing?


Hi, HR Advisor is still an open occupation (thank heavens)... if i recall, received acknowledgement about 4 days after lodging visa (unsure because my agent did not tell me exact date)

CO did not ask for job openings and i think it is because the HR Advisor category had not reached their planning levels yet.. (not sure though.. )


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today morning, I paid and submitted for ACT SS, could anyone let me know, how many days it may take to get the payment ack?


It took about 4 days for me..


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

SuperDuperMan said:


> It took about 4 days for me..


Thank man, for your prompt reply.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

sree1982 said:


> ashish1e834 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Ashish,
> 
> ...





Hey Neville

I'm under 149211 & it is in limited category. My VET was acknowledged on 15th Oct & got the outcome on 2nd Feb.

So, was a long wait but, worth it.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



ashish1e834 said:


> Hey Neville
> 
> I'm under 149211 & it is in limited category. My VET was acknowledged on 15th Oct & got the outcome on 2nd Feb.
> 
> So, was a long wait but, worth it.


.

Hi Ashish,

Your occupations availability has nothing to do with the vetassess outcome. Vetassess is only an assessing body that looks at the relevance of your education and skill set against your occupation.

Wishing you all luck, do go all out and ensure you put forth convincing jobs to ensure your CO is all happy about your research.

All the best.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today morning, I paid and submitted for ACT SS, could anyone let me know, how many days it may take to get the payment ack?


.

Hi Sudheer,

SS takes anywhere between 4 - 6days. Again this is Co and file dependent.


----------



## damilo (Jan 23, 2014)

sudheerreddy said:


> Thank man, for your prompt reply.


sudheer - normaly it take 4-5 days , i got on the 4th day.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

damilo said:


> sudheer - normaly it take 4-5 days , i got on the 4th day.


Hi DAMILO and SMITH,

Thank you for your reply..


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Ashish,
> 
> ...



Thanks Neville and sure I will be putting my best foot forward


----------



## ssk1981 (Jan 31, 2014)

*CO allotments*

Did anyone get CO allotted this week? If so when had you received acknowledgement from ACT?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Anyone looking for a short term accommodation in Canberra should contact me.
> 
> my email - [email protected]
> 
> ...


Paaji,

Me  lol


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



ishaanchal said:


> Anyone looking for a short term accommodation in Canberra should contact me.
> 
> my email - [email protected]
> 
> ...


.

Hi Ishaan,

Thanks for sharing this email id. I would be interested in a short term accommodation for family.

BTW, are you in Canberra now.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Hi
> 
> When ru planning to fly ??


Its me (bagga g)  rofl ishaan.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Ishaan,
> 
> ...


I'm in Canberra and the property is available only until end of Feb '14 maximum


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



ssk1981 said:


> Did anyone get CO allotted this week? If so when had you received acknowledgement from ACT?


.

Hi SSk,

Are you referring to Co for SS or CO for Visa.

For SS, CO are now being assigned, Including myself i know of 3 others who have received their SS for ACT.

BTW, when did you launch your EOI and what is your occupation. COuld help better with those details


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



ishaanchal said:


> I'm in Canberra and the property is available only until end of Feb '14 maximum


.

Thanks Ishaan,

I will be looking at a temp accommodation in the month of June 2014.

Anyways, great to connect with you. Could you mail across your contact in a PM, so that we could stay in touch and catch up when i land in canberra.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Thanks but you never know where i will be in the Month of June


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

ssk1981 said:


> Any luck in CO allocation. I too had received acknowledgement from ACT on Dec 18. Looks like the delays are increasing.


Hi,
Co has been allocated on 31th January and asked for fresh jobs which has been submitted and waiting for next move.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SuperDuperMan said:


> Just found out and happy to announce to you all that my case worker had extended the state sponsorship on the 29th of Jan... So that places it in the 10 week mark (most likely accounting for public holidays and closure over Christmas).
> 
> Planning to make the make the visa application on March 1st!
> :cheer2:
> Its time to look for an area to move to... Canberra... here i come


Congrats!!!


----------



## kookoo (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi there,

any one who have experienced applying under "limited occupation" for ACT and was approved?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Guys , 

I need some help here . My SIL applied for skill assessment under Human Advisor job code . Today she got positive assessment for same.

Total of her points are coming to 65 and she intends to file for ACT Sponsorship so that will make the points to 70 in total . Can anyone here tell me an approximate time frame in which she can expect an invite after she files EOI.

Regards 
PD


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I need some help here . My SIL applied for skill assessment under Human Advisor job code . Today she got positive assessment for same.
> 
> ...


As soon as she receives state nomination, invite will be automatically issued.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I need some help here . My SIL applied for skill assessment under Human Advisor job code . Today she got positive assessment for same.
> 
> ...


.

Hi Prseeker,

Typically time frame from the date you have lodged your EOI, the TAT is approx 4 - 9 weeks by when an CO will be assigned, to assess your SIL's application and grant an SS.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> As soon as she receives state nomination, invite will be automatically issued.


Thanks for taking time out and replying to the query . Any idea how long it takes to get state nomination ?


Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Prseeker,
> 
> Typically time frame from the date you have lodged your EOI, the TAT is approx 4 - 9 weeks by when an CO will be assigned, to assess your SIL's application and grant an SS.


Hi Neville Smith , 

Greetings of the day !

In 190 a CO is assigned to decide on SS ? I was not aware of it . So lets say you get SS in 8 weeks and then you file Visa in which it again takes 2-3 months to get a CO assigned and get a grant ?

Regards 
PD


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Please please ...help me.. I want authentic ..and factual confirmation of one single query that is been haunting me since last 3 months.---->>>> IELTS score i need for EOI/ SS to ACT Canberra.

My Occupation is Travel Agency Manager and its open. I got Vettasses assessment +ve in OCT 2013.

Please someone let me know what if I score
6.5 in Listening
7.5 in reading
6.5 in Writing
7 in Speaking

..Will I be able to go further. My current points stand at 55.

What is the requirement is it 7 Overall and 7 in Speaking or 7 in each band???[/QUOTE]


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> Please please ...help me.. I want authentic ..and factual confirmation of one single query that is been haunting me since last 3 months.---->>>> IELTS score i need for EOI/ SS to ACT Canberra.
> 
> My Occupation is Travel Agency Manager and its open. I got Vettasses assessment +ve in OCT 2013.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That depends on your occupation category. 

Does your occupation show up in Open category or limited? 

If limited you need 7 bands each in all Ielts parameters if your occupation is open you are good to go mate.. 55+5 will get you the invite


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Senior expats

can you please suggest me websites to search for jobs. the irony is, until a few weeks back I was offering help & looking for jobs for fellow expats now, I am not able to find suitable matches for myself 

Thanks


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

ashish1e834 said:


> Senior expats
> 
> can you please suggest me websites to search for jobs. the irony is, until a few weeks back I was offering help & looking for jobs for fellow expats now, I am not able to find suitable matches for myself
> 
> Thanks


Seek,hays,my career,career one,LinkedIn ,xpatjobs..are a few sites where you could find suitable postings


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

*thanks:*

That depends on your occupation category. 

Does your occupation show up in Open category or limited? 

If limited you need 7 bands each in all Ielts parameters if your occupation is open you are good to go mate.. 55+5 will get you the invite[/QUOTE]

This means I have to get 7 overall and 7 in speaking and that will do.. right? 

My occupation is still in Open and going to remain open for another 3 4 mnts or so


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

This means I have to get 7 overall and 7 in speaking and that will do.. right?

My occupation is still in Open and going to remain open for another 3 4 mnts or so.

But I will have to give 7 overall band and 7 in speaking compulsary to be able to apply for EOI and SS??


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

damilo said:


> Hi Musa - Any news for ur ACT nomination ? mine is still under concideration ????? what a tragedic time man !!!!!!!:confused2:


No any further news on my side as well..........:


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



prseeker said:


> Thanks for taking time out and replying to the query . Any idea how long it takes to get state nomination ?
> 
> 
> Hi Neville Smith ,
> ...


.

Hi prseeker,

For ACT, 
The time frame is:- from EOI to SS - 6 - 9 weeks.
From Visa Lodged to CO - approx 4 - 7 weeks(this has been the trend off late)
From CO to VISA grant - 3 - 4 weeks.

However, we also have many friends who have received a Direct grant from Visa Lodged to Direct Grant withing 8 weeks.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Yeni. The links were helpful.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi prseeker,
> 
> ...


Hi Neville,

I got my Vet outcome today. Its +ve. Can you please guide me on how to find jobs in HR in ACT?

I am unable to find any jobs at all


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

*ACT Nomination queries*

Hi all,

My verification for ACT Limited has been successful for limited category (261314 - Software Tester).  Got a couple of questions if anyone can answer please -

1. Can anyone please let me know that in order to apply for ACT SS now, should I supply the same jobs that I gave for verification??

2. Can the Declaration of Nomination Obligation be witnessed by my colleague or a friend? or should that be witnessed by a public notary too?


Thanks!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My verification for ACT Limited has been successful for limited category (261314 - Software Tester).  Got a couple of questions if anyone can answer please -
> 
> ...


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> I got my Vet outcome today. Its +ve. Can you please guide me on how to find jobs in HR in ACT?
> 
> I am unable to find any jobs at all


.

Hi Garry,

Congratulations on an positive outcome from Vetassess.

For jobs, my suggestion would be to look at the following job sites :-

- MyCareer, Hays, Mercadojobs, Indeed, Jooble, Jobomas and Jobrapido. 

You may also search for jobs directly on the company website.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Garry,
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Neville


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Optimus Prime said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Do we really have to send the job at time of EOI & then again at SS? As far as I've read from fellow members you just have to send them once at the time of EOI.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Garry2684 said:


> Thanks a lot Neville


.

HI Garry,

You're welcome.

JFYI - Ensure that the explanation you provide against the Jobs you find must be convincing enough and crisp enough for the CO to read through and not give up on it.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



ashish1e834 said:


> Do we really have to send the job at time of EOI & then again at SS? As far as I've read from fellow members you just have to send them once at the time of EOI.


.

HI Ashish,

You are right, you just send it only once when you put forth your EOI. Once you've recd your SS, you just have to go through the process of clear and duly filling of forms + PCC and Meds.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

amittal said:


> An update to my ACT SS application ---
> 
> I received an email today (29/11) that a CO has been assigned by ACT Migration team.
> 
> Any ideas how much time does it take for ACT SS (190) once a CO has been assigned?


Congrats on CO allocation...however, it takes 3 to 4 business days to finalise ACT SS. Good luck my friend.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Yenigalla said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Yenigalla for the reply.
> ...


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes Attachment A... Thanks Yenigalla!


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Congrats on CO allocation...however, it takes 3 to 4 business days to finalise ACT SS. Good luck my friend.



Hey Vamshi,
Any idea how we can track the status of our ACT SS application? Just like ACS, is there any way that we can track it online?

thnx in advance....:hug:


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> This means I have to get 7 overall and 7 in speaking and that will do.. right?
> 
> My occupation is still in Open and going to remain open for another 3 4 mnts or so.
> 
> But I will have to give 7 overall band and 7 in speaking compulsary to be able to apply for EOI and SS??


Hi
Yes my friend you are very right.they need 7 in speaking and 7 over all.but how do get the state sponsorship ?
Regards
SDS


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I am trying to get my occupation 261314 (Tester) verified from ACT. I need some guidance on the Employment Research statement. Can we show 'Baseline Clearance required' jobs here?

What are the best sites to look in?

Please help. I have been rejected by Victoria. Don't wanna lose this chance.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi kimh

No Baseline Clearance jobs , No federal govt jobs, No jobs 'only' for Australian citizens


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi kimh
> 
> No Baseline Clearance jobs , No federal govt jobs, No jobs 'only' for Australian citizens


Oh, I can't find a single one


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello folks. Been lurking in this thread for sometime now and decided to reveal myself. I'm going for ACT too under IT Support. SS application lodged on 24th Jan 2014. A nice long wait for me. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Agreed!!
> Because I am following almost 11th week.:smash:


hey Blue Bird
im also in the same code 225411. Checked in ACT there are no jobs showing on the internet.What state have you applied .
Regards
SDS


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SDS said:


> hey Blue Bird
> im also in the same code 225411. Checked in ACT there are no jobs showing on the internet.What state have you applied .
> Regards
> SDS


I have applied for ACT. Try hard and browse again.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-24-february-14.pdf

Guys jus read about the new list today ..... Which will go into effect from 24th Feb, so ppl who are waiting or thinking of applying later buck up, coz I see a lot of occupations closed which were in limited or open earlier.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

i got @^%$&d


----------



## Hmenon (Jul 10, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-24-february-14.pdf
> 
> Guys jus read about the new list today ..... Which will go into effect from 24th Feb, so ppl who are waiting or thinking of applying later buck up, coz I see a lot of occupations closed which were in limited or open earlier.


Does that mean if our lodged occupation is closed then they would scrutinize more..


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-24-february-14.pdf
> 
> Guys jus read about the new list today ..... Which will go into effect from 24th Feb, so ppl who are waiting or thinking of applying later buck up, coz I see a lot of occupations closed which were in limited or open earlier.


Hi Ut040,
I am worried to see this list because my occupation is also closed. 13 weeks are over even 14 days are over after CO allocation. They have asked for fresh jobs which were provided but they are quite slow.
Lets see how they interact now onwards.


----------



## Hmenon (Jul 10, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Ut040,
> I am worried to see this list because my occupation is also closed. 13 weeks are over even 14 days are over after CO allocation. They have asked for fresh jobs which were provided but they are quite slow.
> Lets see how they interact now onwards.


CO for EOI ?


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

One of the saddest days in my journey towards the australian dream.... HR Advisor and many more removed from the new list effective 24 February in ACT SS.

A very SAD day indeed i need to cry.......:smash:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmenon said:


> CO for EOI ?


CO on SS application.:smash:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-24-february-14.pdf
> 
> Guys jus read about the new list today ..... Which will go into effect from 24th Feb, so ppl who are waiting or thinking of applying later buck up, coz I see a lot of occupations closed which were in limited or open earlier.


Thanks for the info UT. Hope this will affect the applications which have already been lodged. My occupation has moved from limited to closed.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

I am really sorry guys for being the bearer of the sad news, but honestly cannot answer most questions asked.... I just knw that if you have applied for your SS already they should verify it diligently and not slow it down purposely.

blue bird my wishes are with u man .... I totally understand it must b awful we had started together with the whole SS thing.

I don't wanna sound like a philosopher or sum thing but don't be sad ppl it's not the end of the world, lists keep changing and m sure the wait will be well worth it coz no one here gets anything more then they deserve or before they deserve.


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks bluebird . Still looking ? You know any site where I can get the job references.
Regards
SDS

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Congratulations Damilo!!


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

ut0410 said:


> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-24-february-14.pdf
> 
> Guys jus read about the new list today ..... Which will go into effect from 24th Feb, so ppl who are waiting or thinking of applying later buck up, coz I see a lot of occupations closed which were in limited or open earlier.


Thanks for the heads up man! Worried about limited occupations being closed. I already have lodged my ACT SS. Dunno how this will affect now.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Well. Lets pray that they consider already lodged applications which is only fair since they have given us a headsup of 1 working week before the new list is enforced.
ACT had updated the occupation list in July2013. In a similar situation as is now.
They accepted applications upto June 30th as per the old occuption list. 
lets pray they play the fair game.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Well. Lets pray that they consider already lodged applications which is only fair since they have given us a headsup of 1 working week before the new list is enforced.
> ACT had updated the occupation list in July2013. In a similar situation as is now.
> They accepted applications upto June 30th as per the old occuption list.
> lets pray they play the fair game.


Hi Yenigalla 

Hows it going with your application 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Well. Lets pray that they consider already lodged applications which is only fair since they have given us a headsup of 1 working week before the new list is enforced.
> ACT had updated the occupation list in July2013. In a similar situation as is now.
> They accepted applications upto June 30th as per the old occuption list.
> lets pray they play the fair game.


That's great to know about July 2013. I'm hoping they do the same this time.... Anxious and nervous times these.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

hi all
i submitted he online EOI and SS on same day: 13th Feb 2014 but havent received the (moderated) email from SS ACT yet. my occupation is closed on the new list. appreciate some advice? do i still stand a chance if they send me the (Moderated) email before 24th? or does the SS ACT be finalsed by 24th?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

SL76 said:


> hi all
> i submitted he online EOI and SS on same day: 13th Feb 2014 but havent received the ack email from SS ACT yet. my occupation is closed on the new list. appreciate some advice? do i still stand a chance if they send me the ack email before 24th? or does the SS ACT be finalsed by 24th?


Since you submitted before 24th, they should accept it and treat it as per the rules before 24th.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Since you submitted before 24th, they should accept it and treat it as per the rules before 24th. Yes,
> 
> I believe the same. Submission date is important, not acknowledgement.
> 
> So, Relax SL


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Yes,
> 
> I believe the same. Submission date is important, not acknowledgement.
> 
> So, Relax SL


thx i hope sooo !!!!!!!!! 
the WA website states that SS needs to send u the invite before the closing date if its sent after that they cant access the skillselect cos system is blocked and we need to apply new EOI etc., so that maybe an issue to apply for EOI on a closed occupation... am assuming ACT will also follow same procedure as systems of skillselect and DIBP are same... nothing is clearly mentioned anywhere...


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

*occupation closed*

Hello there...

It is very unfortunate and sad that my occupation i.e Travel Agency manager for which I am in process of GSM 190 VISA to ACT is closed.

ACT has announced a list effective from 24 FEB and in the list my occupation is closed.

Please some one share. Are there any chances that this occupation will be reopened in recent future or i will have to wait till JULY 2014?

Any alternatives?? please enlighten!

Thanks


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

SL76 said:


> thx i hope sooo !!!!!!!!!
> the WA website states that SS needs to send u the invite before the closing date if its sent after that they cant access the skillselect cos system is blocked and we need to apply new EOI etc., so that maybe an issue to apply for EOI on a closed occupation... am assuming ACT will also follow same procedure as systems of skillselect and DIBP are same... nothing is clearly mentioned anywhere...


The SS criteria is different tho' so not sure how that affects the Skillselect system...

Closed occupations in WA are no longer available for SS
Closed occupations in ACT are still available for SS with a job offer

Given the above hopefully the Skillselect problem wont affect us.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

SL76 said:


> thx i hope sooo !!!!!!!!!
> the WA website states that SS needs to send u the invite before the closing date if its sent after that they cant access the skillselect cos system is blocked and we need to apply new EOI etc., so that maybe an issue to apply for EOI on a closed occupation... am assuming ACT will also follow same procedure as systems of skillselect and DIBP are same... nothing is clearly mentioned anywhere...


SL I wonder how ACT was considering and accepting applications in Jul 2013, wherein the updated list was not applicable to applicants who submitted before Jul 1st 2013. 
There wud be a system to access EOIfiled applicants begore the updated occupation list is enforced.


----------



## delife (Jul 31, 2013)

First question is about any family members i.e. immediate blood related ones. So,probably NO, if you are accompanying only your wife

2nd question YES

3rd Answer YES

Anyone there, do correct me if I am wrong




vivek_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to fill my EOI.
> 
> ...


----------



## delife (Jul 31, 2013)

As your assessment is for 4 years. I think it will be fine to enter 4




vivek_s said:


> Hi
> 
> I am filing my ACT nomination online. have a query.
> I have total 6 years of exp, but ACS has deducted my 2 years of experience. So what should be the answer to question below 6 or 4 years ??
> ...


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi 

I am filing my ACT nomination online. have a query. 
I have total 6 years of exp, but ACS has deducted my 2 years of experience. So what should be the answer to question below 6 or 4 years ??

Years of Overseas work experience in nominated occupation or a closely related occupation?

As per my Assessment Letter

The following employment after 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriate skilled level and closely related to ANZSCO 263213

Dates 10/2007 to 5/2010 (2 yrs 7 months)
Company name

Dates 6/2010 to 10/2013 (3 yrs 5 months)
Company name

Now Start date will be from 2007 or 2009 onwards ?

Thanks


----------



## delife (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh.. 7 months short .. if u enter 2009 onwards.. 
I think you should enter from 2007 onwards. and as the ACS assessment report is available for cross-reference, it should suffice any doubt if at all one pops up.

Senior members please comment if you feel otherwise.



vivek_s said:


> Hi
> 
> I am filing my ACT nomination online. have a query.
> I have total 6 years of exp, but ACS has deducted my 2 years of experience. So what should be the answer to question below 6 or 4 years ??
> ...


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

:bored:


prabodhk said:


> Hello there...
> 
> It is very unfortunate and sad that my occupation i.e Travel Agency manager for which I am in process of GSM 190 VISA to ACT is closed.
> 
> ...


Hi prabodhk, why cant you apply under ACT? Their new listing only comes into effect 24feb


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> SL I wonder how ACT was considering and accepting applications in Jul 2013, wherein the updated list was not applicable to applicants who submitted before Jul 1st 2013.
> There wud be a system to access EOIfiled applicants begore the updated occupation list is enforced.


yes, i think so too... just that nothing clearly written on this scenario... but i too feel it should be ok taking the previous incident also....


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

delife said:


> First question is about any family members i.e. immediate blood related ones. So,probably NO, if you are accompanying only your wife
> 
> 2nd question YES
> 
> ...


to my understanding, yes u r right: No (if you have no one or no plans to include anyone in the future..) , Yes and Yes.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

hi all
i just found some info from other forums, that you can apply for EOI and SS with the vetassess fax copy and once you receive the original you can upload same. as per other forums, this has worked. Just look into this and see, so that you can lodge your applications before 24th. 

nothing like trying n nothing to loose.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

orcablue said:


> :bored:
> 
> Hi prabodhk, why cant you apply under ACT? Their new listing only comes into effect 24feb


I have my ielts on 15 march  and I got 6.5 and 7 overall in last exams I appeard but missing on speaking where I got to have 7.


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> I have my ielts on 15 march  and I got 6.5 and 7 overall in last exams I appeard but missing on speaking where I got to have 7.


As per my knowledge ACT needs 7overall and 7 in speaking. What if I call them..who shd I call? Or write to??...so that they can advise me


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi,

One more query.
To start with - I had submitted my ACS assesment documents in July2013 which includes my Job reference letters. I have received assesment in Nov2013. Now i am in process of filling my ACT nomination , so i want to revise my reference letters from my HR and submit the revised reference letters(means adding 2-3 more points) for ACT nominations. Can i do that ?
Or should i use the previous reference letters itself which i had prepared in July2013.

Thanks


----------



## delife (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't see a reason why one would ever want to take the hassle of updating the reference letter again from the HR. 

You have so many other things to do while filing for ACT nomination like Employ-ability Statement(research of minimum 5 related jobs), Settlement Statement,Declaration of Financial Capacity, Commitment to Canberra Statement etc. It is without a doubt one of the most hectic state nominations to opt for. 

If you still do find time to get the reference letter updated from HR. Then there's no issue at all. But kindly not that it's not going to be more or less of any value now, as your assessment is already done. 

This is my understanding. Others please comment if I'm wrong




vivek_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> One more query.
> To start with - I had submitted my ACS assesment documents in July2013 which includes my Job reference letters. I have received assesment in Nov2013. Now i am in process of filling my ACT nomination , so i want to revise my reference letters from my HR and submit the revised reference letters(means adding 2-3 more points) for ACT nominations. Can i do that ?
> ...


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

vivek_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> One more query.
> To start with - I had submitted my ACS assesment documents in July2013 which includes my Job reference letters. I have received assesment in Nov2013. Now i am in process of filling my ACT nomination , so i want to revise my reference letters from my HR and submit the revised reference letters(means adding 2-3 more points) for ACT nominations. Can i do that ?
> ...


Always safe to go with the previous ones which you used for ACS.. However, If the changes (the 2-3 points that you are going to add now to the reference letters) are not very significant changes, then you might as well go for it....But this is just my opinion.


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

prabodhk said:


> As per my knowledge ACT needs 7overall and 7 in speaking. What if I call them..who shd I call? Or write to??...so that they can advise me


I dont know anything helpful in this situation, other than keep your eyes open for updates for their skilled occupation lists


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

Guys, just a quickie...if I have 2 +ve job assessments (from ACS & EA), can I launch 2 EOIs and see which one gets picked?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

vivek_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> One more query.
> To start with - I had submitted my ACS assesment documents in July2013 which includes my Job reference letters. I have received assesment in Nov2013. Now i am in process of filling my ACT nomination , so i want to revise my reference letters from my HR and submit the revised reference letters(means adding 2-3 more points) for ACT nominations. Can i do that ?
> ...


Hey Friend,
Do not get into all this. There's a new list published by ACT Govt. which will be enforced from 24th Feb. 14. Meaning, you have only 5 days left to lodge your ACT SS Application. Prepare all d docs as per the guidelines & submit it before the cut off date. Else the job code might go into LIMITED OR CLOSED category.... meaning more documentation & wait involved OR no chances till July 14.... So avoid all this & apply to ACT for SS ASAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

damiloo said:


> CO was assigned on 12/2 and got clearence on 13/2 . I have seen many occupations are closed in the new list. I think who are already in pipeline wont b effected bu this new list.
> 
> Blue bird - whats the latest with u man ?


Congrats!! Damilo 
I am still waiting


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

ut0410 said:


> I am really sorry guys for being the bearer of the sad news, but honestly cannot answer most questions asked.... I just knw that if you have applied for your SS already they should verify it diligently and not slow it down purposely.
> 
> blue bird my wishes are with u man .... I totally understand it must b awful we had started together with the whole SS thing.
> 
> I don't wanna sound like a philosopher or sum thing but don't be sad ppl it's not the end of the world, lists keep changing and m sure the wait will be well worth it coz no one here gets anything more then they deserve or before they deserve.


Yup UTO410; you are right and I have no solution other than wait wait and just wait.


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

trupti_solanki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody recvd assessment result from VETASSESS in last 4 months.
> 
> ...


hi friend

i also applied on the same date but my vetassess came with +ve outcome on 23rd of dec. 2013

u should check ur vetassess account thru the username and password they have provided u.


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

hi friends

need your help

i have *applied ACT sponsorship on 17th-Jan.-2014 *
still there's no reply from the department. can anyone tell me that how much time they usually take n how they respond???


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Current timelines are 9-10 weeks.


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi friends, 

i have applied for act ss on 17-jan-2014. Till today no reply from the department. Pls suggest what should i do...how much time its gonna take...??


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

JatinBhatia said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i have applied for act ss on 17-jan-2014. Till today no reply from the department. Pls suggest what should i do...how much time its gonna take...??


You should hear back from them by end next week? - assuming 30 working days?


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

My occupation is under closed section in new act list. Is it going to effect my case??

Are they going to give ss as such or they will ask me to produce some evidences?


----------



## Can14 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Just got the positive skills assessment, is it ok I apply or verification before the 24th and than apply for SS after 24th once I receive a positive verification? Or do I need to apply to SS also before 24th ?

Regards


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



ut0410 said:


> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-24-february-14.pdf
> 
> Guys jus read about the new list today ..... Which will go into effect from 24th Feb, so ppl who are waiting or thinking of applying later buck up, coz I see a lot of occupations closed which were in limited or open earlier.


.

HI,

Where did you get this link from and how come the Canberra portal not reflect this data.

Could you please let me know.


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI,
> 
> ...


Hey, the info is all here 

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Thanks*



pilotg2 said:


> Hey, the info is all here
> 
> ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


.

Thanks Mate,

Just found it on the canberra portal.


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

Guys,

I've a quick question. A friend of mine was planning to apply for the 190 visa as a Fashion designer (ANZSCO 232311 ). Unfortunately, I see it as closed now in the 24th list in ACT. Is it a wise idea to apply ASAP before the 24th or should he just wait till June for the updated list to be published.

Any fashion designers here? Any feedback will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

jack777 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've a quick question. A friend of mine was planning to apply for the 190 visa as a Fashion designer (ANZSCO 232311 ). Unfortunately, I see it as closed now in the 24th list in ACT. Is it a wise idea to apply ASAP before the 24th or should he just wait till June for the updated list to be published.
> 
> ...


Hi Jack.,If you have all the necessary docs in hand ,it is advisable to complete the application before 24th.I am unsure whether fashion Designer is open or limited category.
My occupation Interior Designer has been in limited category in ACT for sometime now and it is however closed in the proposed list. I dont have any hopes that it is going to reopen any time in the near future.So my advice is to proceed asap.


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh I forgot to mention. Even fashion designing is closed in the proposed list. Thats my worry.


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

I see that the human resource advisor is closed in ACT after 24th of FEB 2014, Does that mean they will consider the appliation they already recieved?

Need advice from any senior


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

I have applied on 1 feb 2014, just worried if they will consider mine? can I call them and check.
any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Guys, the best thing you could do now is to apply for for ACT SS asap (before 24th) if your occupation is closed in the new list. This way your application will be judged according to rules before 24th. Good luck everyone.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

I logged a verification request for my Job code (Software Tester) on last week Thursday. Today got a mail that that occupation quota has been met. 

I thought it was from 24th Feb. It was so tough finding the right jobs and still 

Can we challenge them as it was to be closed from 24th Feb not from today ? Any help guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

noobrex said:


> I logged a verification request for my Job code (Software Tester) on last week Thursday. Today got a mail that that occupation quota has been met.
> 
> I thought it was from 24th Feb. It was so tough finding the right jobs and still
> 
> Can we challenge them as it was to be closed from 24th Feb not from today ? Any help guidance would be appreciated.


What?! The occupational ceiling for 2613 has still some 500 odd seats left for state right now....May be Canberra has their own quota.

Anyways...By all means, you can ask them the reasons for ceiling being met since you have taken the pains of doing research and writing all these documents. You can also mention about occupation ceilings numbers and 24th Feb Closing date.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Optimus Prime said:


> What?! The occupational ceiling for 2613 has still some 500 odd seats left for state right now....May be Canberra has their own quota.
> 
> Anyways...By all means, you can ask them the reasons for ceiling being met since you have taken the pains of doing research and writing all these documents. You can also mention about occupation ceilings numbers and 24th Feb Closing date.


I have written to them about the date but did not mention about the state Quota-

I received the below mail -

Dear xxxx



The quota for this occupation has been met



I have already been rejected by Victoria, its sad that so much handwork ended in this fate  

Wish i could do something so that they realize and re-look at the application. Which I don't think they will do now. But it would have been good to know as if it was closed from today that should have been mentioned on the website.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> What?! The occupational ceiling for 2613 has still some 500 odd seats left for state right now....May be Canberra has their own quota.
> 
> Anyways...By all means, you can ask them the reasons for ceiling being met since you have taken the pains of doing research and writing all these documents. You can also mention about occupation ceilings numbers and 24th Feb Closing date.


Hi Optimus, Have you recvd a payment reciept acknoiwledgement mail from ACT after submitting your application?
It is dissappointing to see that they have already stopped accepting verifications. I wonder whether they are accepting occupations under open category.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Optimus, Have you recvd a payment reciept acknoiwledgement mail from ACT after submitting your application?
> It is dissappointing to see that they have already stopped accepting verifications. I wonder whether they are accepting occupations under open category.


Hi Yenigalla,

I am applying through an agent and they sent me a ACT Payment Receipt with Payment Receipt number. It was generated on the same day! Do they send separate payment acknowledgement mail? If yes, I didnt get any yet from my agent.

I am just worried now that they are saying quota has been met! Was your occupation in open category Yenigalla??


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Blue bird, did u get your results? I have applied 2 weeks back for ACT SS, and waiting now. I see my occupation is closed after 24th feb. how long will it take after CO is assigned. Do we get any mail after COis assigned.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi Yenigalla,
> 
> I am applying through an agent and they sent me a ACT Payment Receipt with Payment Receipt number. It was generated on the same day! Do they send separate payment acknowledgement mail? If yes, I didnt get any yet from my agent.
> 
> I am just worried now that they are saying quota has been met! Was your occupation in open category Yenigalla??


Not to worry. I too have the payment reciept no. thats wahat i meant.
My occupation was in limited category which was verified and then applied for SS.
I was just a little worried since noobrex recvd a mail stating that the ceiling was met and his occupation was not verified inspite of applying a day before the announcement was made.
I wonder why nothiong is mentioned on their website clearly which could applicants and plan their process. If they were not accepting verfications they should specify. But the impression we get from the website is as if the current occupation list is still open to all applicants.
Was your occupation in open category?
Have you tried finding out from your agent whether all applications, currently under process (ie turning to closed in the proposed list) will still be considered and processed?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> Blue bird, did u get your results? I have applied 2 weeks back for ACT SS, and waiting now. I see my occupation is closed after 24th feb. how long will it take after CO is assigned. Do we get any mail after COis assigned.


Hi,
I am still waiting for outcome after CO allocation on 31th January 2013.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

hi all
i submitted for ACT SS 190 on 13th feb. i got an email today, subject being "payment confirmation ref" from them that payment is received and application is now lodged and in the queue for processing.

also states the average time for processing 8 weeks and not to contact them before that.

my occupation is closed in the new ACT list (is open in the current list). 

1) will my application get rejected if ceiling is met?
2) will they as for job vacancy ads with justifications (i just uploaded job vacancy ads only)
3) will i get a CO assigned for this process too? (i thought Co is only for visa application process)


pl help someone, worrying again like nothing cos earlier we all thought that if we apply SS before 24th we all will be ok.. but looking at above posts, its scary again


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> I am still waiting for outcome after CO allocation on 31th January 2013.


did you get mail intimating co is alloted, how did u come to know.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> did you get mail intimating co is alloted, how did u come to know.


Actually on 31st Jan they emailed and asked for fresh jobs which has been provided. Afterwards no response furthermore.:tape2:


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

ok ,, all the best.. keep us informed if you hear anything.

keeping fingers crossed


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

is ur job code human resource advisor?


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

what the job code you applied for? is it still open in the new list?
all the best


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

SL76 said:


> hi all
> i submitted for ACT SS 190 on 13th feb. i got an email today, subject being "payment confirmation ref" from them that payment is received and application is now lodged and in the queue for processing.
> 
> also states the average time for processing 8 weeks and not to contact them before that.
> ...



SL ...Relax. We are all in the same boat -rocky n turbulent waters currently. Lets hope ACT will choose to be fair n square in assessing the applications which are in the processing bin already. Considering their past evaluation status in June-Jul 2013, am hoping we would sail across this storm of uncertainty.
Yes CO is allocated for SS too.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

We don't know what ceiling levels ACT is talking about right now. Cuz as per skillselect website the occupational ceiling levels for occupations which ACT has closed its doors for the current year have not been met yet. For ex. in Noobrexs case, they have declined verification stating quota has reached its limit.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Yenigalla said:


> We don't know what ceiling levels ACT is talking about right now. Cuz as per skillselect website the occupational ceiling levels for occupations which ACT has closed its doors for the current year have not been met yet. For ex. in Noobrexs case, they have declined verification stating quota has reached its limit.


Correction for my profession which still show limited in the current list but is closed in the new list have recieved a response that the quota has been met.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Actually on 31st Jan they emailed and asked for fresh jobs which has been provided. Afterwards no response furthermore.:tape2:


why did they ask for fresh jobs? was your occupation under limited?


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> SL ...Relax. We are all in the same boat -rocky n turbulent waters currently. Lets hope ACT will choose to be fair n square in assessing the applications which are in the processing bin already. Considering their past evaluation status in June-Jul 2013, am hoping we would sail across this storm of uncertainty.
> Yes CO is allocated for SS too.


Thank you Yenigalla, lets hope for the best and the very best


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

SL76 said:


> why did they ask for fresh jobs? was your occupation under limited?



Thats there way to reject, I have seen in many cases.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Are you refering to Vic or ACT?


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi, has anyone had confirmation from ACT migration team that those who apply under the current list will be unaffected by the changes in the new 24th Feb release list?

I know the general feeling is we won't be affected but until it's confirmed i'm still a little concerned.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Not to worry. I too have the payment reciept no. thats wahat i meant.
> My occupation was in limited category which was verified and then applied for SS.
> I was just a little worried since noobrex recvd a mail stating that the ceiling was met and his occupation was not verified inspite of applying a day before the announcement was made.
> I wonder why nothiong is mentioned on their website clearly which could applicants and plan their process. If they were not accepting verfications they should specify. But the impression we get from the website is as if the current occupation list is still open to all applicants.
> ...



My occupation was in a limited category too. I got it verified and then applied for SS. 

ACT not accepting applications for verification because a particular application is closed after 24th is fine but reasons like occupation quota being met are serious which means that all applications ( in this case 2613) will not be considered for this year?! 

Anyways we can just wait and wait until the CO is assigned. By the way, I see that you applied on Jan 22. You might hear from your CO next week. Good Luck


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

noobrex said:


> I logged a verification request for my Job code (Software Tester) on last week Thursday. Today got a mail that that occupation quota has been met.
> 
> I thought it was from 24th Feb. It was so tough finding the right jobs and still
> 
> Can we challenge them as it was to be closed from 24th Feb not from today ? Any help guidance would be appreciated.


Sorry to hear your occupation has closed. I found this on their website which may be of interest. Sure i saw it last Friday, but could have been published before.

"All occupations within ANZSCO 2613 ‘Software and Applications Programmers’ are now closed."

Source: Guidelines - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

pilotg2 said:


> Sorry to hear your occupation has closed. I found this on their website which may be of interest. Sure i saw it last Friday, but could have been published before.
> 
> "All occupations within ANZSCO 2613 ‘Software and Applications Programmers’ are now closed."
> 
> Source: Guidelines - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


Wow, sharp eyes


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SL76 said:


> why did they ask for fresh jobs? was your occupation under limited?


Hi,
I applied for SS in November and in February all jobs are expired that is why they asked to provide new job references. In current list my occupation is in open category.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> what the job code you applied for? is it still open in the new list?
> all the best


Hi,
my job code is 225411 which is open in current list and closed in updated one. 
thanks for best wishes.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> I applied for SS in November and in February all jobs are expired that is why they asked to provide new job references. In current list my occupation is in open category.


oh ok  

we will all wait and see what happens next... for most of us the delay caused due to delay in vetassess results (more than 3 months) mayde coz of christmas vacation was the biggest set back. all the best !!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SL76 said:


> oh ok
> hope you are ok
> did you try NSW the draft occupation list...?... in case..
> we will all wait and see what happens next... for most of us the delay caused due to delay in vetassess results (more than 3 months) mayde coz of christmas vacation was the biggest set back. all the best !!


My occupation is not in their list of NSW. In my case I couldn't understand the reason for delay. Guys applied for SS along with me have received SS grant. I am with you all here and waiting for last 3 months.

Hope for the best is the best policy at the moment.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> My occupation is not in their list of NSW. In my case I couldn't understand the reason for delay. Guys applied for SS along with me have received SS grant. I am with you all here and waiting for last 3 months.
> 
> Hope for the best is the best policy at the moment.


the email i received from SS acknowledging the payment says that average processing times are 8 weeks but depends on case load ;( since you applied in November i cant understand why they delayed so much as against the guys applied in December where the vacations were there?? 

yes lets hope for the best.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> My occupation is not in their list of NSW. In my case I couldn't understand the reason for delay. Guys applied for SS along with me have received SS grant. I am with you all here and waiting for last 3 months.
> 
> Hope for the best is the best policy at the moment.


the email i received from SS acknowledging the payment says that average processing time is 8 weeks but depends on case load ;( since you applied in November i cant understand why they delayed so much as against the guys applied in December where the vacations were there?? 

yes lets hope for the best.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> My occupation is not in their list of NSW. In my case I couldn't understand the reason for delay. Guys applied for SS along with me have received SS grant. I am with you all here and waiting for last 3 months.
> 
> Hope for the best is the best policy at the moment.


Did you email them and ask, Blue Bird?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SL76 said:


> the email i received from SS acknowledging the payment says that average processing time is 8 weeks but depends on case load ;( since you applied in November i cant understand why they delayed so much as against the guys applied in December where the vacations were there??
> 
> yes lets hope for the best.


Yeah their official time frame is 8 to 9 weeks but depends on loading and their internal policy. Just relax and pray for all.
In my case as I told earlier that this is 14th week other then holidays.:smash:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Did you email them and ask, Blue Bird?


yeah I have asked when 12 weeks were over but afterwards at least CO was assigned.:smash:
Please note, they discouraged to ask them again and again.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Currently ACT is flushed with calls n emails. Its healthy to leave them with less disturbance and wait for a fair outcome.
Yes ,I too noticed that 2613 shows closed status . I happened to notice this on Friday.


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Currently ACT is flushed with calls n emails. Its healthy to leave them with less disturbance and wait for a fair outcome.
> Yes ,I too noticed that 2613 shows closed status . I happened to notice this on Friday.


Hi
Yenigalla
what happens if i try for submitting EOI tomorrow ,does it get accepted or the site is closed to receive any new entries with job code 225411 Sales executive industrial products.
Regards
SDS

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I have graduated to this forum today only 

To what I understand is ACT has been constantly regarded as the most efficient and courteous state, so unless and until they have a very strong reason to deny SS to anyone, they donot do it.

I have applied today and m hopeful for something positive. Long time to go, but happy that I could complete my application before 24th, when the new occupation list will be effective. 

Neville, special thanks to you for your advice, will keep looking forward to it.

Cheers,


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience or information about ACT occupation list of previous years? I mean, did they also make some update and put certain occupation from open to close status and after some time returned it as open?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

aunswa said:


> Does anyone have any experience or information about ACT occupation list of previous years? I mean, did they also make some update and put certain occupation from open to close status and after some time returned it as open?


This forum is a bible of info. Read through the earlier posts in this thread.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

SDS said:


> Hi
> Yenigalla
> what happens if i try for submitting EOI tomorrow ,does it get accepted or the site is closed to receive any new entries with job code 225411 Sales executive industrial products.
> Regards
> ...


It should be accepted . As you see Gary had aplied today.Hope your occupation is in open category in the current list.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have graduated to this forum today only
> 
> ...


Garry - Good to read such a positive post mate.Good Luck to all of us


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Currently ACT is flushed with calls n emails. Its healthy to leave them with less disturbance and wait for a fair outcome.
> Yes ,I too noticed that 2613 shows closed status . I happened to notice this on Friday.


True but in case of Blue Bird it's been more than 12 weeks....Blue Bird. Hang in there Buddy. You will hear the good news soon.


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> This forum is a bible of info. Read through the earlier posts in this thread.


Thanks for your response,
I have had a look already, but so far nothing about my question, I will continue to seek...
All the best to everyone...don't lose hope


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Guys, finding it difficult to find job vacancies for biomedical engineer 233923. So far i've found only one. I've been through all the major sites. Looks like just the vacancy thing will stop me from SS this year


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

It looks like the public servants in the ACT will be getting even busier soon:
Public servants prepare for tough enterprise bargaining negotiations - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

The public sector is also facing job cuts, but i'm not sure if that involves the SS processing team.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

aunswa said:


> Thanks for your response,
> I have had a look already, but so far nothing about my question, I will continue to seek...
> All the best to everyone...don't lose hope


Read posts on this thread June 2013., there was a revision in the occupation list effective from Jul 2013


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi experts
I want to ask that does act gives ss as such or they assign an officer
For sure???
And what does that officer will do?????

Category: 225412 act ss applied: 17-jan-2014


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> True but in case of Blue Bird it's been more than 12 weeks....Blue Bird. Hang in there Buddy. You will hear the good news soon.


HI,
Yeah I am hopeful.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SDS said:


> Hi
> Yenigalla
> what happens if i try for submitting EOI tomorrow ,does it get accepted or the site is closed to receive any new entries with job code 225411 Sales executive industrial products.
> Regards
> ...


Hi,
You should apply immediately I suggest.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> Hi experts
> I want to ask that does act gives ss as such or they assign an officer
> For sure???
> And what does that officer will do?????
> ...


Hi,
This all depends on your provided documents. Obviously an officer will assign to your application, if he/she require to ask he will or if heshe doesn't need you will grant SS directly.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

orcablue said:


> It looks like the public servants in the ACT will be getting even busier soon:
> Public servants prepare for tough enterprise bargaining negotiations - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> The public sector is also facing job cuts, but i'm not sure if that involves the SS processing team.


Ahan, I think they have their own judgement on research which had been conducted time by time.:spy:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> Hi experts
> I want to ask that does act gives ss as such or they assign an officer
> For sure???
> And what does that officer will do?????
> ...


Hi Jatin,

A CO is assigned and reviews all the 11-12 docs u upload as a part of your SS application. If satisfied with the docs, battle won. If they need more details, they write back to your agent or to you, depending on how you applied.

Thanks


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Guys, finding it difficult to find job vacancies for biomedical engineer 233923. So far i've found only one. I've been through all the major sites. Looks like just the vacancy thing will stop me from SS this year


Hi Kharelshishir,

Do not stop your SS application due to jobs.

If you are applying to ACT for SS, they are very cordial and you can even send them jobs after 30-35 days of you SS application. For now, find close matches and just try to explain how you fit in the job description and keep searching for the jobs.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Kharelshishir,
As Garry suggested prepare the job description documents to the closest jobs advertised. Make sure your roles and responsibilities are a match to the ones advertised,even if the job title is not a match.Prepare a document explaining how you are a suitable candidate to the ones advertised,explaining how your past experience proves you to be a right candidate.
Hope your occupation is in open category currently.
If the CO is not satisfied they might ask you to resubmit the job listings once again.
So go ahead and proceed .


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Jatin
You should be assigned a CO sometime soon ,it appears you have filed on Jan 19,almost 4 weeks past now


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

Co allocated today... hoping for the best...


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

kharelshishir said:


> Guys, finding it difficult to find job vacancies for biomedical engineer 233923. So far i've found only one. I've been through all the major sites. Looks like just the vacancy thing will stop me from SS this year


try google search with some parts of job descriptions also, try linkedin, mycareer, seek, recruitment solutions, jobsguide, daywork, adecco, careerone, emplyment.byron, hudsonresourcing, Nowhiring, jobs.freshstartsa

apply SS with what you have before 24th. All the best.


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

Asher. said:


> Co allocated today... hoping for the best...


Hi Asher, when did you submit your SS application?


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

orcablue said:


> Hi Asher, when did you submit your SS application?


Hi,

I got a payment confirmation on 6th Jan. Application was submitted 3 days prior.

Thanks


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

Now thats pretty fast! Lets hope you get a + SS in the next few days.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> I applied for SS in November and in February all jobs are expired that is why they asked to provide new job references. In current list my occupation is in open category.


@BlurBird, if you haven't heard from ACT yet, I suggest to follow up before the occupation goes off the list on 24th Feb. 
If there's anything that's keeping them from proceeding with the application, at least you'll get to know it.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Asher. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a payment confirmation on 6th Jan. Application was submitted 3 days prior.
> 
> Thanks


Grt.ACT was closed upto Jan 6th for summer hols.All the best


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Kharelshishir,
> As Garry suggested prepare the job description documents to the closest jobs advertised. Make sure your roles and responsibilities are a match to the ones advertised,even if the job title is not a match.Prepare a document explaining how you are a suitable candidate to the ones advertised,explaining how your past experience proves you to be a right candidate.
> Hope your occupation is in open category currently.
> If the CO is not satisfied they might ask you to resubmit the job listings once again.
> So go ahead and proceed .


Thanks for your support Yanigalla.
Problem is my occupation is in closed list now and will be in "limited" from 24 Feb. so i will have to send vacancies in the first step during verification.
Moreover can you please send me the document that you send for verification about job vacancies ( including explanation for how you fit for the job) My email is [email protected]
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Thanks for your support Yanigalla.
> Problem is my occupation is in closed list now and will be in "limited" from 24 Feb. so i will have to send vacancies in the first step during verification.
> Moreover can you please send me the document that you send for verification about job vacancies ( including explanation for how you fit for the job) My email is [email protected]
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Kharelshishir,

I have emailed you my copy of Job suitability. Kindly check it. It may help.

Thanks,


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> You should apply immediately I suggest.


Hi blue bird
I will be applying today as my agent was on leave yesterday .I m so tensed lets c what happens ,whether it gets submitted today as they might close the entry 2-3 day before 24.
Regards
SDS


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> It should be accepted . As you see Gary had aplied today.Hope your occupation is in open category in the current list.


Hi Yenigalla
Thanks for the reply. Will apply today.how important is submitting the settlement statement ?
Regards
SDS


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

SDS said:


> Hi Yenigalla
> Thanks for the reply. Will apply today.how important is submitting the settlement statement ?
> Regards
> SDS


Hi SDS,

If you are applying to ACT for SS, you can submit till 23 Feb. No worries. Your submission and fee payment date should be before 24. This is confirmed news.

Also, Settlement statement is important as you have to submit it in your application. Do not leave any loopholes and cover everything.

Also, if their website is not working, you can even take a snapshot of the page and send it to them. THE ACT PEOPLE WILL EVEN ALLOW YOU TO MAKE YOUR APPLICATION AFTER 24, as it is their fault. MY AGENT HAS DONE THIS IN PAST.

Cheers and Good Luck!!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi SDS,
> 
> If you are applying to ACT for SS, you can submit till 23 Feb. No worries. Your submission and fee payment date should be before 24. This is confirmed news.
> 
> ...


Garry., can you share the source of this news. Am not so sure whether this id acceptable.i.e filing SS over the weekend!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Garry., can you share the source of this news. Am not so sure whether this id acceptable.i.e filing SS over the weekend!


Yenigalla,

It is not mentioned anywhere, however if you present it in an acceptable way, they have to accept it.

This was shared with me by my agent, who did this in past. He told me that the site was not functional over the weekend in the same situation, so he took a snapshot and sent it to ACT team and they allowed him to submit the application in next 7 days understanding that it was their fault that the website wasnt working and I am not boasting but He even showed me the cases, where the clients were evaluated as per the rules of previous dates.

I strongly believe that how you present the problem to them is important.

Cheers,


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Grt Garry., if it works to our benefit. Nothing like giving it a shot.


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi SDS,
> 
> If you are applying to ACT for SS, you can submit till 23 Feb. No worries. Your submission and fee payment date should be before 24. This is confirmed news.
> 
> ...


Hi 
Thank u Yenigalla and Gary for the information will make sure my agent follows the same thing. Will get after him to submit it.
All the best to both of you.
Regards
SDS


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Grt Garry., if it works to our benefit. Nothing like giving it a shot.


when did u apply for ACT SS AND WHEN DID U GET THE +VE RESULT??
WERE U ASSIGNED A CO? N WHAT DID HE ASK U TO PRODUCE??


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi friends...

Anyone got act ss in past few days...???


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Asher. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a payment confirmation on 6th Jan. Application was submitted 3 days prior.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Asher, in your payment confirmation email, what is the duration they had menioned to process the SS? mine says 8 weeks. pl let me know.. thanks


----------



## damiloo (Feb 14, 2014)

JatinBhatia said:


> Hi friends...
> 
> Anyone got act ss in past few days...???


Hi Bhatia - I got mine on 13-feb , CO was assigned on 12-feb. submitted 10-dec , payment acknowledgement on 13-dec. durationed mentioned was 9 weeks and I got exactly exactly after 9 weeks (13-dec to 13-feb)


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks like they are in line with the email time frame given. Also the weeks count starts from the payment acknowledge date. Lets see Asher's email time frame and outcome date for a better approximate. 

my payment ack: is 18th Feb so outcome expected on 15th April (8 weeks)


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

peanut48 said:


> Hi Gurdjieff!!
> 
> I used various keywords on google and also found most of my jobs on LinkedIn. Since your code is now 224712, which I believe is different when it comes to jobs, you should contact ut0410, prashantbhardwaj who are also the same code as you and have successfully got ACT nomination along with me.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have applied SS on 18th Feb for 212416, Bit worried about job advts,I submitted. I have attached 7 advts, ranging between 30th Oct to 22nd Jan. Later I noticed that One out of seven advts was outside of ACT. And yes, I have also not pasted any link with advts.

In between, I am in the process of gathering more job advts, till my file gets an CO.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

amitc21 said:


> Hi, I have applied SS on 18th Feb for 212416, Bit worried about job advts,I submitted. I have attached 7 advts, ranging between 30th Oct to 22nd Jan. Later I noticed that One out of seven advts was outside of ACT. And yes, I have also not pasted any link with advts.
> 
> In between, I am in the process of gathering more job advts, till my file gets an CO.


Good Luck Amit,

I am doing the same, I have submitted 5 job adverts, however only 4 were exactly my profile. My agent suggested that we can send the Job Adverts as soon as the CO is assigned and that ACT case officers are very cooperative and genuine.

Cheers


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

damiloo said:


> Hi Bhatia - I got mine on 13-feb , CO was assigned on 12-feb. submitted 10-dec , payment acknowledgement on 13-dec. durationed mentioned was 9 weeks and I got exactly exactly after 9 weeks (13-dec to 13-feb)


Hi Damiloo,

Congrats on your SS, Have you lodged your visa application?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have a question:

How long does it take to get an invite from skillselect after submitting the EOI?

Thanks,


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Since U have lodged ur EOI, once your SS is approved you will get the invite fro. skillselcet automatically to lodge 190visa.


----------



## sree1982 (Dec 10, 2013)

damiloo said:


> Hi Bhatia - I got mine on 13-feb , CO was assigned on 12-feb. submitted 10-dec , payment acknowledgement on 13-dec. durationed mentioned was 9 weeks and I got exactly exactly after 9 weeks (13-dec to 13-feb)


That is gr8!!All the best!!

Sree


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hope this week brings ACT SS nominations!Kinda getting bored now...


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hope this week brings ACT SS nominations!Kinda getting bored now...



We can imagine your anxiety....The entire process is a test of one's Patience... Moreover, unlike ACS we can not track the status of our Application to ACT SS. So its adding to the tensions.... but keep ur hopes alive. The ACT site says they are currently taking 6-8 weeks to process the appli.


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

SL76 said:


> Hi Asher, in your payment confirmation email, what is the duration they had menioned to process the SS? mine says 8 weeks. pl let me know.. thanks


It was stated that the processing time is 30 days.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Asher. said:


> It was stated that the processing time is 30 days.


Hello,
When did u apply for ACT SS? have u got the +ve SS? plz update ur signature with appropriate dates so it will help us understand many more things related to status of our ACT SS.....


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

great news, that means the processing times are getting shorter to their standard time of 30 working days... but as mine says 8 weeks, it might prop up to them on 8th week... but as long as its positive. no probs... and as per the last year threads as long as you apply before 23rd Feb and subject to your occupation ceiling is not met, you will not be affected. 

one more thing : i sent job ads to my agent but they didnt ask me to put a statement why i fit the job ;( i think they just uploaded the ads... 


so going by the current timelines, its min 30 working days or maximum the weeks stated in the email they send you...

all the best, waiting is boring though....


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

Signature updated


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Asher. said:


> Signature updated


so they have allocated CO on 3o working days for you..., so you should get your result today or tomorrow (since your email mentioned 30 days). 
All the best!!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Asher. said:


> Signature updated


All the best. Looks like you will hear the positive news any moment.
I gather from your signature that I too started my journey around the same time as you did.(Vetassess) My occupation had to be confirmed since it was in Limited category. Post which I had to apply for ACT SS.


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> All the best. Looks like you will hear the positive news any moment.
> I gather from your signature that I too started my journey around the same time as you did.(Vetassess) My occupation had to be confirmed since it was in Limited category. Post which I had to apply for ACT SS.


Thanks... hoping for a positive outcome soon. Though I think they (ACT) will ask for updated job searches as the ones I provided at the time of application have expired mostly. Good luck to you as well


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

how long are the ads valid - i assumed 3 months ;(


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

SL76 said:


> how long are the ads valid - i assumed 3 months ;(


Logically the ads should only be valid as long as the posting is up or not closed.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

SL76 said:


> how long are the ads valid - i assumed 3 months ;(


Some advts have the validity period mentioned.,though some don't. 
If expired ,when you try opening the details of the job advt., it will show"expired"
We cannot expect all jobs to be active 6weeks after submission to ACT. If CO is not convinced about availability of job openings or in case you have submitted very old postings ,CO might ask you to resubmit .


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Asher, Were you intimated by ACT reg CO allocation through email??


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Sigh. If I grow old and move on to the next world while waiting for this ACT CO allocation, could you please remember to leave e-flowers on my expatforum profile?


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Asher. said:


> Signature updated


.

Hi Asher,

You should be receiving your SS this week. 

ACT, is very organized and prompt.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Asher. said:


> Thanks... hoping for a positive outcome soon. Though I think they (ACT) will ask for updated job searches as the ones I provided at the time of application have expired mostly. Good luck to you as well



hello,
I see that u have mentioned "ACT SS CO Allocation: 20-Feb-14" in ur signature.... How did u find this out? Does the ACT authorities send an email informing abt this allocation?


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Asher, Were you intimated by ACT reg CO allocation through email??


Yes they send an email on CO allocation.


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Asher,
> 
> ...


Hi Neville,

Thanks... could you let me know if the ACT CO asked for updated job searches? Were your job adverts still valid by the time the CO was allocated?

Thanks


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Asher,
> 
> ...



Hello Neville,
I see that u r an active member on this forum. So thanks for sharing all possible info.... I see that u have already lodged ur 190 visa. I am currently waiting for my ACT SS & once that comes, I'll be imm. lodging my visa.... so can u help me with list of docs u submitted along with ur 190 visa appli.? also, plz let me know what all forms are needed for me, my spouse & 4 yr old son (like form 80 etc)


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> Sigh. If I grow old and move on to the next world while waiting for this ACT CO allocation, could you please remember to leave e-flowers on my expatforum profile?


Hey,
Found this from Asher's signature..... thought this will help u understand ur position....
ACT SS Applied: 6-Jan-14 | ACT SS Payment Confirmation: 9-Jan-14 | ACT SS CO Allocation: 20-Feb-14.
You will be soon on the list I assume....


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> Sigh. If I grow old and move on to the next world while waiting for this ACT CO allocation, could you please remember to leave e-flowers on my expatforum profile?


Here.heee...Gurdjieff my friend.. Me too in the same boat.
First it's the long wait for Skills assessment nod now ACT.. It's funny how soon we get tired ..I hope DIAC does not change any rules before we all lodge our Visa application.
We should catch up and have a good laugh over this next year.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Asher. said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> Thanks... could you let me know if the ACT CO asked for updated job searches? Were your job adverts still valid by the time the CO was allocated?
> 
> Thanks


.

Hi Asher,

No, my CO did not ask for any updated job searches, she was prompt. Similar to your case, i did get to know an CO was assigned on a Thursday and received my SS on the following Wednesday. 

However for another friend of mine they had only asked him to resend the job search and he received his SS shortly.


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Asher,
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. Any idea if your friend just sent searches or did he have to include a statement for each job showing why he is eligible?

Thanks


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



wana fly said:


> Hello Neville,
> I see that u r an active member on this forum. So thanks for sharing all possible info.... I see that u have already lodged ur 190 visa. I am currently waiting for my ACT SS & once that comes, I'll be imm. lodging my visa.... so can u help me with list of docs u submitted along with ur 190 visa appli.? also, plz let me know what all forms are needed for me, my spouse & 4 yr old son (like form 80 etc)


.

Hi Wanafly,

Once you receive your SS. The forms required are pretty simple.
1. DIBP form - Application for Points Based Skilled Migration Visa.
1a. Visa Payment fees (to be done)
2. Form 80 for Self, spouse and child
3. Form 1221 for Spouse and Child
4. Complete PCC
5. Generate HAP ID and go for Medicals
6. Upload requested documents on the checklist, mentioned on the website.

Note: For PCC, (This is for Bangalore), Along with other required documents, please ensure to carry 2 copies of your SS letter and the email you would receive from the Immi department, once you've received your SS. The passport officers now insist on seeing them.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Asher. said:


> Logically the ads should only be valid as long as the posting is up or not closed.


yes that sounds logical... thanks for the info


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Some advts have the validity period mentioned.,though some don't.
> If expired ,when you try opening the details of the job advt., it will show"expired"
> We cannot expect all jobs to be active 6weeks after submission to ACT. If CO is not convinced about availability of job openings or in case you have submitted very old postings ,CO might ask you to resubmit .


great! noted. thanks for the info... i can be on a look out anyways for some job ads.. just in case... thx


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Here.heee...Gurdjieff my friend.. Me too in the same boat.
> First it's the long wait for Skills assessment nod now ACT.. It's funny how soon we get tired ..I hope DIAC does not change any rules before we all lodge our Visa application.
> We should catch up and have a good laugh over this next year.


Thanks mate  Yeah, hope we'll be laughing soon.


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

So theres a new occupation list in ACT they say!... So if i have just received state sponsorship, and if my occupation is closed, would DIAC 'reject' my visa application when i lodge my visa? 

Am i the only one feeling slightly uneasy about knot knowing what impact an occupation is now 'closed' label will have on the visa lodgement..


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

SuperDuperMan said:


> So theres a new occupation list in ACT they say!... So if i have just received state sponsorship, and if my occupation is closed, would DIAC 'reject' my visa application when i lodge my visa?
> 
> Am i the only one feeling slightly uneasy about knot knowing what impact an occupation is now 'closed' label will have on the visa lodgement..


No impact. You're fine.

DIPB assesses visa application on its own criteria, not on sponsoring states' occupation list current status.


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

Gurdjieff said:


> No impact. You're fine.
> 
> DIPB assesses visa application on its own criteria, not on sponsoring states' occupation list current status.


Awesome! 
love your icon... playing the violin.. so appropriate..  :fish2:


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



SuperDuperMan said:


> So theres a new occupation list in ACT they say!... So if i have just received state sponsorship, and if my occupation is closed, would DIAC 'reject' my visa application when i lodge my visa?
> 
> Am i the only one feeling slightly uneasy about knot knowing what impact an occupation is now 'closed' label will have on the visa lodgement..


Hi SDM,

Once you've received your SS, you are considered as part of the requirement that was put out. SO no issues w.r.t your Visa. From here on the only option for an Visa to be rejected would be on the grounds of fraudulence.

My only suggestion is to get on with your Visa lodgement ASAP without further delay.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Asher. said:


> Thanks a lot. Any idea if your friend just sent searches or did he have to include a statement for each job showing why he is eligible?
> 
> Thanks


.

Hi Asher,

Since my friend had already mailed across the Job positing and the statement as to why and how he fits well. He did not have to redo it. So all he did was just resend the who thing again directly to the CO.

My Suggestion would be to ensure a statement is added for a double safety.


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

damiloo said:


> Hi Bhatia - I got mine on 13-feb , CO was assigned on 12-feb. submitted 10-dec , payment acknowledgement on 13-dec. durationed mentioned was 9 weeks and I got exactly exactly after 9 weeks (13-dec to 13-feb)



hi...

thanks for the reply...

its great...

Did the CO ask u to produce any further document or anything like that?? or what was he supposed to do? what was the e-mail stated that u received?


----------



## damiloo (Feb 14, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Damiloo,
> 
> Congrats on your SS, Have you lodged your visa application?


Yes Garry - I lodged my Visa application on 19-feb , uploading my docs. hopefully get CO assign by mid march !


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Kharelshishir, I have emailed you my copy of Job suitability. Kindly check it. It may help. Thanks,


Thank you very much Garry for the file. I've been busy quite a bit so couldn't reply to you.
So far i have not found any job, not even one. That exactly match to my occupation name. However i am planning to search for jobs that would, although very little, match my job code. I hope giving it a try would be a better idea than to do nothing.
For the verification, my other problem is it has only been 2 years i have graduated but verification requires 3 years experience. I am not sure if they will accept my 2 years of post qualification experience and 1 year of experience side by side during my study.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

damiloo said:


> Yes Garry - I lodged my Visa application on 19-feb , uploading my docs. hopefully get CO assign by mid march !


Good Luck Damiloo


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Thank you very much Garry for the file. I've been busy quite a bit so couldn't reply to you.
> So far i have not found any job, not even one. That exactly match to my occupation name. However i am planning to search for jobs that would, although very little, match my job code. I hope giving it a try would be a better idea than to do nothing.
> For the verification, my other problem is it has only been 2 years i have graduated but verification requires 3 years experience. I am not sure if they will accept my 2 years of post qualification experience and 1 year of experience side by side during my study.


Hi Kharelshishir,

You are welcome. 

I also faced the same problem of not being able to find jobs. You should try Jooble and Alertas Jobomas, I could find some jobs on these two portals.

Also, if your assessing authority has considered the experience of 3 years, the CO will consider it too. If the assessing authority considered your experience for 2 years, then the CO will also consider it for 2 years. Hope that helps.

Thanks,


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all
do you know what the link is to check for quota allocations and issued number of quota for Canberra ACT state? or how can we check about the ceiling limits of a occupation code and how many remaining for the state? thanks in advance


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Log into skillselect and look under reports-occupational ceilings.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Log into skillselect and look under reports-occupational ceilings.


hi thx, i just checked it says ceiling is 600 and issued is 2 for insurance agent. am under SS190 ACT. hope it will not reach the ceiling for ACT quota which is not mentioned ;(


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

SL, is your occupation available in any other state?.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> SL, is your occupation available in any other state?.


It was open in ACT list as at 23rd Feb 2014 (I applied SS 190 on 13th Feb) but now closed in the new ACT list effective 24th Feb. 

I have checked all other states its not available.


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Kharelshishir, You are welcome. I also faced the same problem of not being able to find jobs. You should try Jooble and Alertas Jobomas, I could find some jobs on these two portals. Also, if your assessing authority has considered the experience of 3 years, the CO will consider it too. If the assessing authority considered your experience for 2 years, then the CO will also consider it for 2 years. Hope that helps. Thanks,


Thanks mate.
I did not assess any experience with my skill assessment because i will not be claiming experience points for DIAC.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Thanks mate.
> I did not assess any experience with my skill assessment because i will not be claiming experience points for DIAC.


Hi, 

Well in that case it will be difficult for you to get Act nomination as they are pretty much strict when it comes to nomination, I will strongly suggest to send an Enquiry email to them. 

This help you for future steps to be taken. 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi, Well in that case it will be difficult for you to get Act nomination as they are pretty much strict when it comes to nomination, I will strongly suggest to send an Enquiry email to them. This help you for future steps to be taken. Regards Deep


Deep could u please elaborate on why do u think that its difficult for me to get nomination?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Deep could u please elaborate on why do u think that its difficult for me to get nomination?


As per message your message to Gary this morning.. You said you will have to send jobs for verification. 

Unless your occupation is under open category, Act will insist on 3 years of experience, you may confirm the same on ACT website. 

My cousin had 8 overall but 6.5 in writing in one Ielts test and 8 overall again but 6.5 in reading... They told that he cannot apply as they need an ielts with 7 in each band.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> As per message your message to Gary this morning.. You said you will have to send jobs for verification.
> 
> Unless your occupation is under open category, Act will insist on 3 years of experience, you may confirm the same on ACT website.
> 
> My cousin had 8 overall but 6.5 in writing in one Ielts test and 8 overall again but 6.5 in reading... They told that he cannot apply as they need an ielts with 7 in each band.


Hello Friends,
The compulsion to have a score of band 7 in each section is applicable if the occupation code is in *LIMITED* category in ACT. If your occupation is still open, then they would need 7 in Speaking & 7 overall.


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> As per message your message to Gary this morning.. You said you will have to send jobs for verification.
> 
> Unless your occupation is under open category, Act will insist on 3 years of experience, you may confirm the same on ACT website.
> 
> My cousin had 8 overall but 6.5 in writing in one Ielts test and 8 overall again but 6.5 in reading... They told that he cannot apply as they need an ielts with 7 in each band.


Hi Deep
Does ACT select between the job verification and the job experience while giving an SS if the category is open. 
Regards
SDS


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

SDS said:


> Hi Deep
> Does ACT select between the job verification and the job experience while giving an SS if the category is open.
> Regards
> SDS


Hi, 

If the occupation is in open category then you just need to send them atleast 5 job listings / vacancies for your occupation along with ielts which has 7 overall and 7 in speaking. 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the occupation is in open category then you just need to send them atleast 5 job listings / vacancies for your occupation along with ielts which has 7 overall and 7 in speaking.
> 
> ...


Hello DEEPSLOGIN,
could you plz update ur signature? It will help others to know ur status of appli. R u going for 190 thr' ACT too?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> Thanks mate.
> I did not assess any experience with my skill assessment because i will not be claiming experience points for DIAC.


Hi Kharelshishir,

It only makes a diff if your occupation is limited. So, if it is in the limited occupations list, you need to show proof of assessment for at least 3 recent years in the occupation, otherwise only sufficient years of experience. Its mentioned in the guidelines for ACT SS for 190 visa. You can check the same on their website.

Good Luck,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Can anyone give me an idea as to after how long will a CO is usually assigned to a SS application?? 

Neville, any thoughts  You are the most responsive here  

Thanks,


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Garry2684 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea as to after how long will a CO is usually assigned to a SS application??
> 
> ...


.

HI Garry,

In my case it was precisely 8 weeks. However, my agent tells me, he is seeing a lot more traction than before and you could expect something within 6 - 8 week or even before 6 weeks.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI Garry,
> 
> In my case it was precisely 8 weeks. However, my agent tells me, he is seeing a lot more traction than before and you could expect something within 6 - 8 week or even before 6 weeks.


Thanks a ton.

The acknowledgment email specifies 8 weeks only. Anyways, Lets see 

Thanks again.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

layball:4weeks up and counting!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> layball:4weeks up and counting!!


Yenigalla,

I wonder how will i wait 

Today is the 3rd day, lol  

ANyways, good luck, you are already half way through!!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Asher.. Hoping you will shower us with good news this week..


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> layball:4weeks up and counting!!


Anytime now for you Yenigalla! Good Luck. 

1 week done from payment confirmation for me . :fish2:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Not so fast. Another 4 weeks to go...


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

what CO asks to produce???? or what he is suppose to do???


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> what CO asks to produce???? or what he is suppose to do???


Jatin,

When we apply for SS, we upload the documents required to support our application like employment research, how we fit in a job we researched, why do we want to migrate to the state, why did we choose that state - commitment statement, how we will fund ourself during migration and for a few months after migrating - settlement or financial declaration, result from the assessing body, etc.

The CO reviews all these docs and sees if we are suitable for SS, if the state needs our skills, etc and accordingly make a decision of granting or not granting the Sponsorship.

Hope that makes it clear.

Thanks,


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

garry2684 said:


> jatin,
> 
> when we apply for ss, we upload the documents required to support our application like employment research, how we fit in a job we researched, why do we want to migrate to the state, why did we choose that state - commitment statement, how we will fund ourself during migration and for a few months after migrating - settlement or financial declaration, result from the assessing body, etc.
> 
> ...


thanks bro...


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> thanks bro...


Have you submitted your application for SS? Update your signatures  

Cheers,


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello All,

I have been trying to find jobs for 'Tester/Senior Tester' since past 1 week but cant find a single one that doesnt require clearance or citizenship. Please give some tips.


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Jatin,
Did you get the payment receive acknowledgement from ACT?because that is a confirmation that your application has been received and in that email they give you a time frame in which they will get back to you


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Asher. said:


> Co allocated today... hoping for the best...


Great Asher! Could you please share after how many weeks of submission of ss application, CO was assigned to you?


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Great Asher! Could you please share after how many weeks of submission of ss application, CO was assigned to you?


You can see it in my signature


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

yeah just read that, thanks!!! 
this waiting period is killing me


----------



## damiloo (Feb 14, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Hello Friends,
> The compulsion to have a score of band 7 in each section is applicable if the occupation code is in *LIMITED* category in ACT. If your occupation is still open, then they would need 7 in Speaking & 7 overall.


dear friends - This is 100% correct statement that for open catagory ACT requires 7 in speaking and overall 7 . I myself is a pure example got clearence from ACT with 7 in speaking and over all 7.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

kimh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been trying to find jobs for 'Tester/Senior Tester' since past 1 week but cant find a single one that doesnt require clearance or citizenship. Please give some tips.


Hi Kimh,

Try jooble and alertasjobomas. I found some jobs there.

Good Luck.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

kimh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been trying to find jobs for 'Tester/Senior Tester' since past 1 week but cant find a single one that doesnt require clearance or citizenship. Please give some tips.


ACT quota has already been reached for that occupation and also in the new list Software tester is closed. Why are you trying to find the jobs ?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

kimh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been trying to find jobs for 'Tester/Senior Tester' since past 1 week but cant find a single one that doesnt require clearance or citizenship. Please give some tips.


Kimh, did you get my PM the other day? I thought you had already applied.

I hope you have a relative in ACT as the new ACT occupation list from this week has all 2613 occupations in Closed status 

Also for Testing jobs, almost all of them can be found on Seek first and then Linkedin.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

noobrex said:


> ACT quota has already been reached for that occupation and also in the new list Software tester is closed. Why are you trying to find the jobs ?


Hi Noobrex,

Did you get a reply from ACT about the Occupation Quota status email that you sent them?


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

Sigh. Asher...not only are many of us impatient to know the status of our own SS application....but I believe I speak for most of us here that we are also impatient to know the status of your SS as well 

Good luck! :hippie:


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

Finally... got news from my agent that our SS has been Granted!!


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

Asher. said:


> Finally... got news from my agent that our SS has been Granted!!


WOW MAN!!! arty: arty: arty: arty:

And right after my post!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Asher. said:


> Finally... got news from my agent that our SS has been Granted!!


Congrats Asher!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Asher. said:


> Finally... got news from my agent that our SS has been Granted!!


It took you exactly 7 weeks. Hoorray, I am also looking at 7 rather than 8 weeks now.

Good Luck for the next step!!


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Asher. said:


> Finally... got news from my agent that our SS has been Granted!!


Great news...Congratulations Asher!!


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Asher. said:


> Finally... got news from my agent that our SS has been Granted!!


wow great so happy for you, Congratz Asher !!


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

SL76 said:


> wow great so happy for you, Congratz Asher !!





Asher, as per their email sent to you they took exactly 30 working days for CO allocation then within 1 week result, pretty good. Did they ask you to resubmit any job ads or any info/docs??


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> It took you exactly 7 weeks. Hoorray, I am also looking at 7 rather than 8 weeks now.
> 
> Good Luck for the next step!!


Garry, it may depend on what they said in their email to you also ya??.. as in Asher's case, they have mentioned 30 days. The email I received (which is after Asher's) says 8 weeks .. . but hoping for a speedy result


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi All
Need some advice. I am planning to go to China in April or May and need to decide which month is better? 

If I go in April - am scared that in case my ACT SS result comes in April (during the trip taking 7-8 weeks processing time as an estimate) then i have to apply for visa after i come back. Then it might delay applying for the Visa (as i have to wait till i come back) and in case any changes to Visa rules, that it may effect my application as well, dont like to take any chances after coming thus far. 

On the other hand, if I go in May - then it might be the duration where a CO will be allocated for my Visa application (estimating 01 month from applying CO will be allocated) and in case the Visa officer contacts me i may not be available. 

Pl someone can advice me which month is better to go?? or, whether my agent can apply Visa on behalf of me or do I need to do it personally? OR is it better that i be here for Visa time in case visa officer may contact me? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

SL76 said:


> Hi All
> Need some advice. I am planning to go to China in April or May and need to decide which month is better?
> 
> If I go in April - am scared that in case my ACT SS result comes in April (during the trip taking 7-8 weeks processing time as an estimate) then i have to apply for visa after i come back. Then it might delay applying for the Visa (as i have to wait till i come back) and in case any changes to Visa rules, that it may effect my application as well, dont like to take any chances after coming thus far.
> ...


Hi SL,

Where is the confusion I did not understand?

You will most likely get your SS grant by end of March or 1st week of April. Keep everything ready and complete your Visa application in April and go in May.

Keep your contact number of international roaming. If your CO tries to contact you, which may be a rare scenario, you can still receive the call.

Or you can write to your CO(through your agent, when a CO is assigned to you) to contact you on your China contact number.

Is there anything else you are concerned about?

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Neville,

Another question from my side 

How long does it usually take to get an invitation to lodge Visa application after submitting EOI. I have 65 points (Subclass 190 Nomination visa category) and have lodged EOI on 18 Feb.

Thanks,


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi SL,
> 
> Where is the confusion I did not understand?
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Garry. I was first trying to go in April, then my agent said its better that I am in SL (home country) when i apply for visa. So if the SS comes before 10th April, then i can apply Visa and go in April. In case SS comes after 10th April, then i can apply only after i come back which is after 21st April. as we cannot be sure that SS will come in first week of April would i be taking a chance in going in April and delaying the process which i do not want to do.

YA, i think your suggestion sounds better. I am already filling the form 80, form 956, visa application and online health details. so i will keep all ready and apply visa after SS comes in April and go in MAY. My concern in going in May was that, probably the CO for Visa will be assigned in mid May (and i will be on holiday from 9th to 20th May) and in case they need any further docs i may not have access to provide them...


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> Another question from my side
> 
> ...


Garry, i was told by my agent that if applying for ACT 190 subclass the as soon as you get your SS automatically you get the invite and its mostly within a couple of hours or day or two max.


----------



## myja (Apr 9, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> Another question from my side
> 
> ...


Hi Garry

If you have already lodged EOI (prior to getting state sponsorship) and you are now waiting for the outcome of your state sponsorship then you'll get the invitation to lodge visa application on the same day, that is when you get your state sponsorship approval email. Atleast that's what happened with me.

cheers


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

myja said:


> Hi Garry
> 
> If you have already lodged EOI (prior to getting state sponsorship) and you are now waiting for the outcome of your state sponsorship then you'll get the invitation to lodge visa application on the same day, that is when you get your state sponsorship approval email. Atleast that's what happened with me.
> 
> cheers


Thanks myja.

Cheers,


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Garry2684 said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> Another question from my side
> 
> ...


.

HI Garry,

EOI to SS is typically 8 - 9 weeks( I received mine on the 8th week). In todays scenario i would say expect it within 6 - 8 weeks. Like i said there is more traction now.

From SS to Grant - 4 - 6 weeks


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI Garry,
> 
> ...


Thanks Neville.


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

SL76 said:


> Asher, as per their email sent to you they took exactly 30 working days for CO allocation then within 1 week result, pretty good. Did they ask you to resubmit any job ads or any info/docs??


Thanks everyone - now to prepare for the 'big application' 

SL76 - no they didn't ask for anything, even though 3 of our job ads had expired.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

:violin::drum:*Congratulations asher!!*:rapture:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Friends, today i went ahead and got my PCC!
You all might think that i am jumping the guns here.....Lol.. But since i am moving out of my current residence by April it would be easier to get it completed ,things like address change etc., might crop up later.and the cost involved is not much-INR 500. 
Ofcourse, I am aware of the fact that my initial entry to OZ will be based on my PCC. I plan to travel ASAP....
I did take an appointment and reached PSK Tambaram,Chennai at 12noon and came out at 3pm with the PCC. We(myself n my spouse) were issued 2copies of PCC each. We had to wait for a good 1.5hrs for our token to be called-unfortunately three out of six officers were on leave today thereby leading to a pile up . Glad we completed this much in advance.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Friends, today i went ahead and got my PCC!
> You all might think that i am jumping the guns here.....Lol.. But since i am moving out of my current residence by April it would be easier to get it completed ,things like address change etc., might crop up later.and the cost involved is not much-INR 500.
> Ofcourse, I am aware of the fact that my initial entry to OZ will be based on my PCC. I plan to travel ASAP....
> I did take an appointment and reached PSK Tambaram,Chennai at 12noon and came out at 3pm with the PCC. We(myself n my spouse) were issued 2copies of PCC each. We had to wait for a good 1.5hrs for our token to be called-unfortunately three out of six officers were on leave today thereby leading to a pile up . Glad we completed this much in advance.


Kewl. I had similar experience at PSK, NM Road, Chennai.

Santhosh


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

*Congrats*

Hey Asher if I remember it correctly then Ur wife is the main applicant...right? congrats to both of u  this is the best 'support group ' ever! Giving hopes and positivity


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, Can we send more job adverts in the middle of SS app processing. As all of the adverts I uploaded with my application were expired. Or shall I wait for CO to ask for any further requirement ?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

amitc21 said:


> Hi, Can we send more job adverts in the middle of SS app processing. As all of the adverts I uploaded with my application were expired. Or shall I wait for CO to ask for any further requirement ?


My advice would to be wait for the CO. There were people whose CO didn't ask for any new job postings and they got their SS...they found out later that their jobs were expired. For e.g. Asher above had his 3 jobs expired and he wasn't asked for it 

It would be a good idea to be ready with jobs instead, so if the CO asks for new jobs ,you have it all ready with you. Good Luck.


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

:flame:


Optimus Prime said:


> My advice would to be wait for the CO. There were people whose CO didn't ask for any new job postings and they got their SS...they found out later that their jobs were expired. For e.g. Asher above had his 3 jobs expired and he wasn't asked for it
> 
> It would be a good idea to be ready with jobs instead, so if the CO asks for new jobs ,you have it all ready with you. Good Luck.


Thanks Buddy :thumb:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Friends, today i went ahead and got my PCC!
> You all might think that i am jumping the guns here.....Lol.. But since i am moving out of my current residence by April it would be easier to get it completed ,things like address change etc., might crop up later.and the cost involved is not much-INR 500.
> Ofcourse, I am aware of the fact that my initial entry to OZ will be based on my PCC. I plan to travel ASAP....
> I did take an appointment and reached PSK Tambaram,Chennai at 12noon and came out at 3pm with the PCC. We(myself n my spouse) were issued 2copies of PCC each. We had to wait for a good 1.5hrs for our token to be called-unfortunately three out of six officers were on leave today thereby leading to a pile up . Glad we completed this much in advance.


Yenigalla, that's good! You are moving in a positive direction.


----------



## damiloo (Feb 14, 2014)

Asher. said:


> Finally... got news from my agent that our SS has been Granted!!


Congrats Asher - Now plan for the biggie !!!!!:bump2:


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Asher. said:


> Thanks everyone - now to prepare for the 'big application'
> 
> SL76 - no they didn't ask for anything, even though 3 of our job ads had expired.


Thanks for your response Asher, that's a relief. All the best with your Visa application and grant soon  :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

As per the website Skilled visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

"You can lodge an EOI before you apply for ACT nomination or after you receive ACT nomination.

When you complete your EOI you will receive an ID from DIBP. You need to email your EOI ID to [email protected] so we can confirm your ACT nomination with DIBP.

On confirmation DIBP will immediately issue an invitation to apply for your Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) visa. You then have 60 days to lodge the application for the visa. DIBP will let you know the outcome of your visa application.

Your ACT nomination will expire if you don’t apply for the visa within the 90 days of receiving approval.


further as per their guidelines this is stated "If your application for ACT nomination is approved, your EOI will be confirmed on SkillSelect and the visa invitation will be automatically issued by DIBP."

guess this clears all doubts 

cheers


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Asher. said:


> Finally... got news from my agent that our SS has been Granted!!


Hi Asher,
Congratulations!!!!
Sorry for late.

I want to share my scenario. Unfortunately, in my SS application I have tick Australian works experience instead I have local experience only. When CO asked for prove then I was lost every thing. I told him but he said you have two options at the moment either you withdraw your application or we will reject your application. I prefer to withdraw and submitted fresh application dated 11th February 2014 once again. 
Guys please check your documents at least thrice before submission of your application.
Regards,


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Asher. said:


> Finally... got news from my agent that our SS has been Granted!!


Hey Asher,
Congrats on your SS from ACT. You must be relaxed now....
Well, wana know something related to this..... As we all are applying thr' 190, does our applications have anything to do with the visa invite process that is in place for 189s & 489s? (i.e. 189 & 489 applicants get their visa invites on 2nd & 4th Monday every month) 
Have you checked on ur EOI if u have got a "SUBMIT VISA" link enabled post ur +ve SS from ACT? I read somewhere earlier that 190 visa invites are diffnt than 189s. 
If that's true, you don't need to wait for March 10th to get ur visa invite bcoz you might have got it by now? 
plz help me understand.....


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Friends, today i went ahead and got my PCC!
> You all might think that i am jumping the guns here.....Lol.. But since i am moving out of my current residence by April it would be easier to get it completed ,things like address change etc., might crop up later.and the cost involved is not much-INR 500.
> Ofcourse, I am aware of the fact that my initial entry to OZ will be based on my PCC. I plan to travel ASAP....
> I did take an appointment and reached PSK Tambaram,Chennai at 12noon and came out at 3pm with the PCC. We(myself n my spouse) were issued 2copies of PCC each. We had to wait for a good 1.5hrs for our token to be called-unfortunately three out of six officers were on leave today thereby leading to a pile up . Glad we completed this much in advance.



Hello Yenigalla,
even I am planning similar process. I want to be ready with all d docs by the time I get an invite. So I have already taken an appointment with Pune PSK. But the issue is I have got an appointment on april 10th.  I am hoping that I'll b getting my SS by end of March.... So if I submit my final visa in April 1st week, i'll have to wait for at least 8-10 days for my PCC to come & then I can upload my docs. Also medical link to appear on EOI will take few days.... 
My question is, do we really need to wait for d appointment date to reach PSK? OR can I walk in by mid of march with the appli. & get my PCC beforehand? do they allow walk ins for PCC ?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Asher,
> Congratulations!!!!
> Sorry for late.
> 
> ...


This id only a temporary setback bluebird. Not to worry.
I think you are lucky that the CO didnot turn it down and was kind enough to inform you about the mistake committed. ACT officials are always known to be considerate and polite. Thank god for that. All the best Blue bird. Cheers. Chin up ...


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> This id only a temporary setback bluebird. Not to worry.
> I think you are lucky that the CO didnot turn it down and was kind enough to inform you about the mistake committed. ACT officials are always known to be considerate and polite. Thank god for that. All the best Blue bird. Cheers. Chin up ...


Yenigalla,

any time for your CO now. Good Luck


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Hello Yenigalla,
> even I am planning similar process. I want to be ready with all d docs by the time I get an invite. So I have already taken an appointment with Pune PSK. But the issue is I have got an appointment on april 10th.  I am hoping that I'll b getting my SS by end of March.... So if I submit my final visa in April 1st week, i'll have to wait for at least 8-10 days for my PCC to come & then I can upload my docs. Also medical link to appear on EOI will take few days....
> My question is, do we really need to wait for d appointment date to reach PSK? OR can I walk in by mid of march with the appli. & get my PCC beforehand? do they allow walk ins for PCC ?


Hi ., you will enough time to upload your PCC after lodging your visa application too. Each PSK is different. Atkeast in Chennai tamabaram they don't encourage walk ins.
Some PSKs specify a time for walkins. You can go yo the closest PSK and check if walkins are allowed. I mainly completed my PCC since I was shifting out of my current residence and wanted to avoid delays in processing due to address change.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Yenigalla,
> 
> any time for your CO now. Good Luck


Hee.Hee Garry.. I am not expecting SS before mid march. Going by Ashers timeline, around 50days is what I am prepared to wait for. Sometimes I wonder as to How the hell did I survive the wait for Vetassess .


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Hey Asher,
> Congrats on your SS from ACT. You must be relaxed now....
> Well, wana know something related to this..... As we all are applying thr' 190, does our applications have anything to do with the visa invite process that is in place for 189s & 489s? (i.e. 189 & 489 applicants get their visa invites on 2nd & 4th Monday every month)
> Have you checked on ur EOI if u have got a "SUBMIT VISA" link enabled post ur +ve SS from ACT? I read somewhere earlier that 190 visa invites are diffnt than 189s.
> ...


Guys .Pls don't get confused with 189 and 190 visa process. They are independent of each other.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Asher,
> Congratulations!!!!
> Sorry for late.
> 
> ...


Hi Blue Bird

I'm sure it's just a hurdle. You'll do fine at the end. A few questions -

1. Has CO confirmed that you can re-apply and you'll get your "place in the queue" as 11 Feb, or you'll be in queue as of the date of your re-application lodgement?
2. Is your occupation limited or closed in 24 Feb list?
3. Do you have to pay the AUD 300 fee again?

Thanks and keep strong!


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



amitc21 said:


> Hi, Can we send more job adverts in the middle of SS app processing. As all of the adverts I uploaded with my application were expired. Or shall I wait for CO to ask for any further requirement ?


.

Hi Amit,

My Suggestion is to wait until the CO asks you.


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Amit,
> 
> My Suggestion is to wait until the CO asks you.


Thanks !!! 

I ll do


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> This id only a temporary setback bluebird. Not to worry.
> I think you are lucky that the CO didnot turn it down and was kind enough to inform you about the mistake committed. ACT officials are always known to be considerate and polite. Thank god for that. All the best Blue bird. Cheers. Chin up ...


Hi Yengalla,
thanks and hoping for best.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> Hi Blue Bird
> 
> I'm sure it's just a hurdle. You'll do fine at the end. A few questions -
> 
> ...


Hi Gurdjieff,
Actually, they treat my new application as fresh. I have applied on 11 feb, I have paid again AUD 300, at that time my occupation was open but on 24th it is close now. 
Hoping for best.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow! That was a close call bluebird. You were lucky enough to be notified before your occupation changed to closed category.


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello Friends. Just passed a huge milestone. Today, visa was lodged and so now.... This is it... It's the real deal now. 

How long more? Hahaha it's time to wait again.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

SuperDuperMan said:


> Hello Friends. Just passed a huge milestone. Today, visa was lodged and so now.... This is it... It's the real deal now.
> 
> How long more? Hahaha it's time to wait again.


Grt.. Like ur icon-hope its caramel popcorn.... Lol..


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Guys have a look at this newsflash on skillselect:
Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Yenigalla said:


> Guys have a look at this newsflash on skillselect:
> Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support


Hi Yenigalla,

Good info. Thanks


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Have you submitted your application for SS? Update your signatures
> 
> Cheers,


i submitted my SS on 15 jan 2014 payment ack onn 17th jan 2014

in email it was mentioned that in 30 working days they will assign me a CO, but till today no further communication, its been 30 days.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Hello Yenigalla,
> even I am planning similar process. I want to be ready with all d docs by the time I get an invite. So I have already taken an appointment with Pune PSK. But the issue is I have got an appointment on april 10th.  I am hoping that I'll b getting my SS by end of March.... So if I submit my final visa in April 1st week, i'll have to wait for at least 8-10 days for my PCC to come & then I can upload my docs. Also medical link to appear on EOI will take few days....
> My question is, do we really need to wait for d appointment date to reach PSK? OR can I walk in by mid of march with the appli. & get my PCC beforehand? do they allow walk ins for PCC ?


Hey Wana fly, I am from Pune too and for Pune PSK you can walk in when you register online. You just need the ARN number. 

Here's the official info from Pune PSK website. Refer 1st point for PCC.

"Categories of Applicants allowed as “Walk-In with ARN” from 13th Jan 2014.

Following mentioned categories of applicants are allowed as “Walk-in Applicants”. Applicants falling under these categories need to register Online, fill in the online application form and generate Application Reference Number (ARN) at least one day in advance before visiting the Passport Seva Kendra (PSK), Pune. Such applicants may visit the PSK with required set of documents and a copy of printed ARN sheet Only between 9:00 AM to 10:30 AM with effect from 13th Jan, 2014. (Not Applicable for TATKAAL Application)
1. Applicants applying for Police Clearance Certificate (PCC).
2. Applicants for deletion of ECR status in Passports without change in personal particulars with validity of passport for more than one year.
3. Senior Citizens (60 years and above).
4. Minors below 6 year with at least one parent holding valid Passport with spouse name endorsed in Passport.
5. Physically challenged applicants (including visually impaired, deaf and mute reporting with certificate)."


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Gurdjieff,
> Actually, they treat my new application as fresh. I have applied on 11 feb, I have paid again AUD 300, at that time my occupation was open but on 24th it is close now.
> Hoping for best.


Blue Bird, 

It is just momentary. I think what it really shows is the folks at ACT really do care about applicants and ensure everyone is treated in a fair way. I am sure you would sail through it all fine this time!! Good Luck 

And thanks a lot for sharing your experience. It really does help everyone!


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Guys have a look at this newsflash on skillselect:
> Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support


Awesome Info Yenigalla!


"State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations"

Somebody correct me if I am wrong - The above means that the Occupational Ceilings won't be applied when granting State Sponsorships?


----------



## damiloo (Feb 14, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Asher,
> Congratulations!!!!
> Sorry for late.
> 
> ...


Hi blue bird - Not to worry , atleast they told u fair enough and did'ngt rejectit.This is a positive sign. Now what about ur occupation in latest list announced by ACT ? will u be effected by that ?


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey guys, out of interest the new WA criteria list is out:

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> i submitted my SS on 15 jan 2014 payment ack onn 17th jan 2014
> 
> in email it was mentioned that in 30 working days they will assign me a CO, but till today no further communication, its been 30 days.


Jatin, you should be assigned a CO in the coming week and probably Hear your outcome a week after that. This is my estimation based on ashers timeline. Around 7 weeks is the current timeframe.Cheers!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Awesome Info Yenigalla!
> 
> 
> "State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations"
> ...


They have also mentioned a min cap of 1000 for all occupations. This is confusing however.,My occupation ceiling is currently 540- and it is closed right now. My understanding is that this is applicable to occupations which are curently open n limited. 
Others pls share your views.


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> They have also mentioned a min cap of 1000 for all occupations. This is confusing however.,My occupation ceiling is currently 540- and it is closed right now. My understanding is that this is applicable to occupations which are curently open n limited. Others pls share your views.


I can only wish to god -- may the states change my occupation from "closed" and "limited" to open and "high availibility"because of the elevated cap for occupation. Though its only my wish.....

On the other hand its funny that bloody WA has revised its criteria stating the requirement of 3 years exp and minimum 7 in each band. What the hell are they thinking? Do they thing so meone who has 7 and 3 yr experience will even need state sponsor??

::


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> I can only wish to god -- may the states change my occupation from "closed" and "limited" to open and "high availibility"because of the elevated cap for occupation. Though its only my wish.....
> 
> On the other hand its funny that bloody WA has revised its criteria stating the requirement of 3 years exp and minimum 7 in each band. What the hell are they thinking? Do they thing so meone who has 7 and 3 yr experience will even need state sponsor??
> 
> ::


You are wrong my friend. In case your occupation is available only in WA you will still need a state sponsorship. Morover you have to consider people who will be scoring less points due to age factor. If you are 40 and you have 8 yrs of experience in the related field ,you will still require 5 points awarded by SS byob order to qualify.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> You are wrong my friend. In case your occupation is available only in WA you will still need a state sponsorship. Morover you have to consider people who will be scoring less points due to age factor. If you are 40 and you have 8 yrs of experience in the related field ,you will still require 5 points awarded by SS byob order to qualify.


Exactly Yenigalla is right. For specific occupations, no matter how much do your score in your EOI, you need to be nominated by the state for your Visa application.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



JatinBhatia said:


> i submitted my SS on 15 jan 2014 payment ack onn 17th jan 2014
> 
> in email it was mentioned that in 30 working days they will assign me a CO, but till today no further communication, its been 30 days.


Hi Jatin,

If you've applied through an agent, kindly have them mail across a reminder. In case you're doing this on your own, do trigger an email to them, since it is way past 41days. Also in your communication don't forget to mention the time line mentioned in their letter, this would help.

I plan to have my agent do so, once i complete 30 days.


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> You are wrong my friend. In case your occupation is available only in WA you will still need a state sponsorship. Morover you have to consider people who will be scoring less points due to age factor. If you are 40 and you have 8 yrs of experience in the related field ,you will still require 5 points awarded by SS byob order to qualify.


U are right. I know that. But WA now requires 3 yrs exp and each band 7 in ielts. Each band 7 will give u another 10 extra points thus what i mean to say is it is very very rare that people will have to opt for SS in this case


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

kharelshishir said:


> U are right. I know that. But WA now requires 3 yrs exp and each band 7 in ielts. Each band 7 will give u another 10 extra points thus what i mean to say is it is very very rare that people will have to opt for SS in this case


Not really. As I said if you are above 40 you loose points,and you will still require 5points from SS. even if you have 10 from ielts, and no overseas education etc.,


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Hey Wana fly, I am from Pune too and for Pune PSK you can walk in when you register online. You just need the ARN number.
> 
> Here's the official info from Pune PSK website. Refer 1st point for PCC.
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton for sharing this info. It made my day..... Now I can walk in anytime around March end n get it done. thnx again.... :thumb:


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> They have also mentioned a min cap of 1000 for all occupations. This is confusing however.,My occupation ceiling is currently 540- and it is closed right now. My understanding is that this is applicable to occupations which are curently open n limited.
> Others pls share your views.



Yenigalla,
thnx for sharing that link earlier..... Yeah, even I agree with ur point above. I feel the DIBP will continue to issue visa invites thr' 190 even after the ceiling number is met for all the occupations (provided they are open or limited & not closed.) I guess, they r hinting that they will review the case if any occupation exceeds 1000 visa invites thr' 190 (not sure if "1000" is per state in Aus. or for entire Aus. nation )


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Hey Wana fly, I am from Pune too and for Pune PSK you can walk in when you register online. You just need the ARN number.
> 
> Here's the official info from Pune PSK website. Refer 1st point for PCC.
> 
> ...




Hey Optimus Prime (Nice nick name man :becky
I saw that ur job code,261314, is still open in VIC even after they have revised their list on 24th feb itself..... Any specific reason u r going for ACT & not tried VIC? You would have def. got much more job opportunities in VIC my friend..... may b u still wana give it a thought to apply for VIC SS?


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Yenigalla,
> thnx for sharing that link earlier..... Yeah, even I agree with ur point above. I feel the DIBP will continue to issue visa invites thr' 190 even after the ceiling number is met for all the occupations (provided they are open or limited & not closed.) I guess, they r hinting that they will review the case if any occupation exceeds 1000 visa invites thr' 190 (not sure if "1000" is per state in Aus. or for entire Aus. nation )


Hi everyone, 
Can someone please help me to understand if the newsflash above is good news or bad news for us people who are still struggling to get ACT SS via the 190?

Thanks!


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Hey Optimus Prime (Nice nick name man :becky
> I saw that ur job code,261314, is still open in VIC even after they have revised their list on 24th feb itself..... Any specific reason u r going for ACT & not tried VIC? You would have def. got much more job opportunities in VIC my friend..... may b u still wana give it a thought to apply for VIC SS?


Thanks mate 

Yes I got rejected by Victoria state and so applying for ACT. 
I have replied to your PM too. Cheers!


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Yes I got rejected by Victoria state and so applying for ACT.
> I have replied to your PM too. Cheers!


Ohh....  That's tough luck.... hope u r lucky this time with ACT.... :thumb:
n yeah, I got ur PM... hope to talk to u some time in future... tc buddy


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



atiredperson said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can someone please help me to understand if the newsflash above is good news or bad news for us people who are still struggling to get ACT SS via the 190?
> 
> Thanks!


.

Good news for sure. Keep the faith buddy.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Ohh....  That's tough luck.... hope u r lucky this time with ACT.... :thumb:
> n yeah, I got ur PM... hope to talk to u some time in future... tc buddy


Thanks a lot bud. Good Luck to you too :thumb: and hope you get your invite soon...sure more than happy to talk


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Thanks a lot bud. Good Luck to you too :thumb: and hope you get your invite soon...sure more than happy to talk




Optimus Prime,
noticed that urs n mine SS appli. dates r very close.... so hopefully we'll get our SS +ve & invites in the same week.... :fingerscrossed:
lets hope for the best....


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Good news for sure. Keep the faith buddy.


Thanks, Neville. 
Keeping my fingers crossed everyday... 
And biting my nails too...


----------



## Can14 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I had applied for verification on the 18th of Feb for Customer service manager, i have a positive skill assessment from Vetassess however since I was working as a customer service manager until 2010 ACT says that they cannot verify for that occupation as they do not consider it as recent. Has anyone on the forum faced a similar situation? Is there a way out of this?

regards


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Can14 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had applied for verification on the 18th of Feb for Customer service manager, i have a positive skill assessment from Vetassess however since I was working as a customer service manager until 2010 ACT says that they cannot verify for that occupation as they do not consider it as recent. Has anyone on the forum faced a similar situation? Is there a way out of this?
> 
> regards


Hi Can14,

The ACT 190 guidelines for closed occupations clearly states that the non Australian experience (Overseas experience) must be recent. Now, they have not defined recent in the guidelines, which allows them to use it subjectively.

Here is the link:

http://canberrayourfuture.com.au/wo...s/190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-feb-14.pdf

I believe you can try another state, because the ACT records must contain the objection they sent you. Also, you cannot show recent experience now because you have already shown your experiences to them!!

Seniors, please advice if you differ.

Thanks,


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Can14 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had applied for verification on the 18th of Feb for Customer service manager, i have a positive skill assessment from Vetassess however since I was working as a customer service manager until 2010 ACT says that they cannot verify for that occupation as they do not consider it as recent. Has anyone on the forum faced a similar situation? Is there a way out of this?
> 
> regards


Pls read through the prerequisites to apply for a limited occupation verification as Garry has stated. Recent experience in the relevant occupation is a must.


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Can14,
> 
> The ACT 190 guidelines for closed occupations clearly states that the non Australian experience (Overseas experience) must be recent. Now, they have not defined recent in the guidelines, which allows them to use it subjectively.
> 
> ...


Hi, would like to share what I was told by my agent. 
I changed job recently and was worried that this would result in any problem with my ACT SS since my ACS was positive based on my previous job. The agent told me that as long as the job was "recent", I would be fine, and "recent" is within 1 year. Not sure how true though...


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Can14 said:


> Hi Guys, I had applied for verification on the 18th of Feb for Customer service manager, i have a positive skill assessment from Vetassess however since I was working as a customer service manager until 2010 ACT says that they cannot verify for that occupation as they do not consider it as recent. Has anyone on the forum faced a similar situation? Is there a way out of this? regards


Can14 
How many years of your experience did u mentioned in the verification email?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Pls read through the prerequisites to apply for a limited occupation verification as Garry has stated. Recent experience in the relevant occupation is a must.


Hi Yenigalla,

Any news on your CO assignment?

Thanks,


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

hi friends...

i sent a mail to the dep.

HELLO SIR/MAM

MY Application Reference Number is : 00000000000000000

I LODGED MY APPLICATION ON 15TH JAN AND GOT ACKNOWLEDGMENT ON 17TH JAN 2014.

I WAS TOLD TO WAIT FOR 30 WORKING DAYS TO GET FURTHER INFORMATION. THIS TIME PERIOD WAS COMPLETED ON 27TH FEB. 2014. 

PLEASE LET ME KNOW THE STATUS OF MY APPLICATION.

THAT WILL BE VERY KIND ON YOUR PART.

REGARDS,
JATIN BHATIA

and today morning i received a reply:

Dear Jatin

We are currently processing applications confirmed 15/01/14. You are 5 in the queue

Regards
Julianne
Julianne O'Brien |Client Manager

your opinion please....


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



JatinBhatia said:


> hi friends...
> 
> i sent a mail to the dep.
> 
> ...


.

HI Jatin,

The way i would infer this would be that your application is the 5th one in que. Assuming they complete 2 application per day, you should receive an response by the end of this week.

All the best for your grant. Good Luck.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> hi friends...
> 
> i sent a mail to the dep.
> 
> ...


Jatin,

Is this for your Visa application or SS application?

Thanks,


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Jatin, you should hear from ACT within this weekend or at the most on Monday for sure.
No news yet Garry, I am expecting them to process mine around Mar 15th .


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> hi friends...
> 
> i sent a mail to the dep.
> 
> ...



Hello Jatin,
I agree with Neville. There must be 5 or more applications submitted on 15th Jan. & your case will be assessed soon.... 
plz keep us all posted abt the SS result & the date they approve your SS.... this will help to determine their speed of processing appli. n others can calculate their tentative dates....


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi All
i was just told by my agent that i need to send the employee statement for each job i sent to ACT SS. (they didnt tell me this and when i asked they were quiet). So they are advising to keep it ready and submit id when SS Co asks. IS this ok? 
if someone has a draft or example can you please email me ??

thx


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

SL76 said:


> Hi All
> i was just told by my agent that i need to send the employee statement for each job i sent to ACT SS. (they didnt tell me this and when i asked they were quiet). So they are advising to keep it ready and submit id when SS Co asks. IS this ok?
> if someone has a draft or example can you please email me ??
> 
> thx



SL76,
plz provide me ur email id. I'll fwd u the doc rite away....


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

wana fly said:


> SL76,
> plz provide me ur email id. I'll fwd u the doc rite away....


thx so much, pl email it to [email protected]


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

SL76 said:


> thx so much, pl email it to [email protected]



Done.... :high5:


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Done.... :high5:


thx n really appreciate it  
wish i sent this along when i applied .. . 
i just went through all the guidelines, it also says that we need to send a separate statement why we chose Canberra ACT and not where your relative(s) live, if there is anyone living elsewhere in Australia. Is this a must? i sent my canberra ACT commitment statement but did not send a separate statment why i am choosing canberra and not Perth (where my bro lives)... pl someone advice..
thx


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

SL76 said:


> thx n really appreciate it
> wish i sent this along when i applied .. .
> i just went through all the guidelines, it also says that we need to send a separate statement why we chose Canberra ACT and not where your relative(s) live, if there is anyone living elsewhere in Australia. Is this a must? i sent my canberra ACT commitment statement but did not send a separate statment why i am choosing canberra and not Perth (where my bro lives)... pl someone advice..
> thx



There is a separate 'why ACT now?' statement that you need to send IF you applied to any other state other than ACT before? 

I am assuming this is not the case with you so ...Did you specify in your ACT Canberra commitment statement 'strongly' why you have chosen ACT instead of Perth? If yes, then no need to send anything.
If ACT authorities need anything they will ask you. It is best to wait now. 

Also, since you are applying through an agent (like me), double check everything on the official ACT sites. Sometimes , these agents miss things!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

SL76 said:


> thx so much, pl email it to [email protected]


Sent you my file.

You can use it as reference 

Thanks,


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Optimus Prime said:


> There is a separate 'why ACT now?' statement that you need to send IF you applied to any other state other than ACT before?
> 
> I am assuming this is not the case with you so ...Did you specify in your ACT Canberra commitment statement 'strongly' why you have chosen ACT instead of Perth? If yes, then no need to send anything.
> If ACT authorities need anything they will ask you. It is best to wait now.
> ...


Thx a lot. yes you are right, the agent has missed this, apparently earlier they only needed to send job posting if open category etc.,

anyways..., i justified why i am choosing canberra and why it suits me best but did not contrast it with Perth in particular (although i mentioned that my bro chose perth as it caters to his requirement and i Canberra as it recognisez my requirement and skills.. ) i only specified why i chose canberra. 

yes as you said i will wait now and if Co asks i will be ready to provide.. so i will do a statement and job staements also and keep with me..

thank you!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

SL76 said:


> thx n really appreciate it
> wish i sent this along when i applied .. .
> i just went through all the guidelines, it also says that we need to send a separate statement why we chose Canberra ACT and not where your relative(s) live, if there is anyone living elsewhere in Australia. Is this a must? i sent my canberra ACT commitment statement but did not send a separate statment why i am choosing canberra and not Perth (where my bro lives)... pl someone advice..
> thx


Same as Optimus Prime, I dont think you need to submit any such doc.

In my commitment statement, I have done a lot of comparisons with other states, where I told the CO why I would like to apply to ACT and not to other states. What factors make me decide to apply for ACT and what factors made me not choose other states.

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

SL76 said:


> Thx a lot. yes you are right, the agent has missed this, apparently earlier they only needed to send job posting if open category etc.,
> 
> anyways..., i justified why i am choosing canberra and why it suits me best but did not contrast it with Perth in particular (although i mentioned that my bro chose perth as it caters to his requirement and i Canberra as it recognisez my requirement and skills.. ) i only specified why i chose canberra.
> 
> ...


In my case, my agent discarded my commitment to canberra by saying that it is not sufficient to only mention why I chose Canberra and told me to rewrite it by adding a lot of detailed comparisons with other states and other major cities in Australia and he made me write it at least 5 times to make it close to what he felt is the most accurate one 

Thanks,


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Sent you my file.
> 
> You can use it as reference
> 
> Thanks,


load of thanks Garry


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Same as Optimus Prime, I dont think you need to submit any such doc.
> 
> In my commitment statement, I have done a lot of comparisons with other states, where I told the CO why I would like to apply to ACT and not to other states. What factors make me decide to apply for ACT and what factors made me not choose other states.
> 
> Thanks,


hi
yes i also stated why i chose ACT CAnberra and what factors attracted me to it etc., but did not mention about other states and their negatives as to why canberra... just mentioned only facts realted to choosing canberra only... hope it would suffice..


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

SL76 said:


> load of thanks Garry


You are welcome. This is for the reference of others who are in the process of applying:

1. Use jobs that are recent enough (I used jobs which were very close to my application date, so that the CO does not ask for more jobs later).

2. Explain in detail for every requirement of job advert as to how and why do you find yourself suitable it for your job application.

3. Mention in every job statement for how long you have been doing those tasks and how comfortable you feel about them to convince the CO.

4. Also make a reference to your employment reference letters, making your job statement even stronger.

5. If comm skills are a requirement in the Job advert, cite your IELTS score, making your job statements even more effective and personalized.

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

SL76 said:


> hi
> yes i also stated why i chose ACT CAnberra and what factors attracted me to it etc., but did not mention about other states and their negatives as to why canberra... just mentioned only facts realted to choosing canberra only... hope it would suffice..


I hope that is sufficient. I just shared my experience because i also though the same way, but my agent told me to add a lot of comparisons, in fact, he asked me to research and put in all the links for news like:

1. Rents being less in Canberra in comparison with other states and cities.

2. There was a recent article in Canberra times where Canberra was rated as the city with highest pay packages, I used that.

3. Comparisons like Canberra has the lowest unemployment rates in Australia.

4. Canberra has the highest graduate school completed population in whole Australia.

5. Climatic Conditions are most suitable than other states, or personalize it to your current location.

6. Country lifestyle in comparison with Melbourne and Sydney 


and so on.

Thanks,


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

wow this is really good stuff Garry, am sure this is helpful to many. (i did not do the comparisons but i think it is a good point in driving your choice of selection at to ACT Canberra) thx again  

i will now wait and see how it goes and keep all the docs ready for submission when CO asks... i just hope they will ask and not reject it due to these mistakes..

cheers


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

SL76 said:


> wow this is really good stuff Garry, am sure this is helpful to many. (i did not do the comparisons but i think it is a good point in driving your choice of selection at to ACT Canberra) thx again
> 
> i will now wait and see how it goes and keep all the docs ready for submission when CO asks... i just hope they will ask and not reject it due to these mistakes..
> 
> cheers


I am sure they will never reject an application for such reasons, however they may ask for further details, in some cases.

Good Luck,

Thanks,


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> hi friends...
> 
> i sent a mail to the dep.
> 
> ...



Hello Jatin,
Any update from ACT on ur SS appli.? eep:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello everybody, I literally had to search for this thread this morning..lol.. 
Since ACT had revised its occupation list ,there are very few people who have applied for SS. So it obviously means that there are fewer applications to process ., Hope our dear friends at migration services work harder and quicker - therefore showering us with grants ....
The heat in Chennai is getting on my nerves and making me impatient too.
After hearing from Asher, we are yet to hear news on Jatins case.
Yaaaaaawwwwn......


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Hello everybody, I literally had to search for this thread this morning..lol..
> Since ACT had revised its occupation list ,there are very few people who have applied for SS. So it obviously means that there are fewer applications to process ., Hope our dear friends at migration services work harder and quicker - therefore showering us with grants ....
> The heat in Chennai is getting on my nerves and making me impatient too.
> After hearing from Asher, we are yet to hear news on Jatins case.
> Yaaaaaawwwwn......


hi yenigella!!

i m also being very impatient...every morning i get up with a hope that i will get an e-mail from department...

i think we can be inn touch thru email [email protected]
i ll wait for ur revert...


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> hi yenigella!!
> 
> i m also being very impatient...every morning i get up with a hope that i will get an e-mail from department...
> 
> ...


Sure. Wud definitely make note of ur id. 
All the best..


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> hi yenigella!!
> 
> i m also being very impatient...every morning i get up with a hope that i will get an e-mail from department...
> 
> ...



Its very strange that ACT is not processing 5 appli. per day... 
Considering this, people who submitted applications in Feb. will die waiting...... :yell:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Its very strange that ACT is not processing 5 appli. per day...
> Considering this, people who submitted applications in Feb. will die waiting...... :yell:


I am already dead here... This is so boooriinngggg.
I was just reading your post on the EOI thread. I would suggest you claim points for the employment based on ACS assessment. Buck for 190 points don't really matter.


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Hello Jatin,
> Any update from ACT on ur SS appli.? eep:


hi..

no reply yet...

dont worry u people ll be the first to know the updates...


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello Garry, Neville, Yenigalla & other active members of this thread, I need some help in my case... This is regarding EOI.... I have posted in other thread too. But hope u guys can answer too.....
I have been working since Feb. 2007. I had applied for ACS in Oct. 2013 & got my ACS +ve in Feb. 14 (after a review appli.) As per the ACS report, they say, 

The following employment after February 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 02/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/08 - 10/13 (4yrs 11mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

I have submitted EOI on 12th Feb. In the employment history column I mentioned that I am working since Feb. 2007. Because my employment is without a break, the total points at the end of EOI became 70 (including state sponsorship). 
Now my concern is, the ACS has given me +ve after Feb. 2009 till Oct 13 (after deducting 2 yrs of exp.) & I am still with the same company...... Should I be claiming 10 points in EOI since Feb. 2007 (as that employment is relevant too) OR as per the ACS result, should I be claiming points post Feb 2009? (again since we are in March 2014, even if I reduce initial 2 yrs, I am left with 5 yrs of exp. which gives me 10 points which I have already claimed in EOI.... So I am confused....shd I update the EOI to claim only 65 points in total bcoz they say visa can be rejected if points in EOI are over claimed?)


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

wana fly said:


> Hello Garry, Neville, Yenigalla & other active members of this thread, I need some help in my case... This is regarding EOI.... I have posted in other thread too. But hope u guys can answer too.....
> I have been working since Feb. 2007. I had applied for ACS in Oct. 2013 & got my ACS +ve in Feb. 14 (after a review appli.) As per the ACS report, they say,
> 
> The following employment after February 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


My logic would be since you are signing up under 263212 in EOI, only the years relevant to the occupation should be counted (post 2009 Feb). Not sure how immigration is going to see it, but from what I understand they can be pretty stringent when it comes to assessing points claim. What do the others think?


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

orcablue said:


> My logic would be since you are signing up under 263212 in EOI, only the years relevant to the occupation should be counted (post 2009 Feb). Not sure how immigration is going to see it, but from what I understand they can be pretty stringent when it comes to assessing points claim. What do the others think?


Hi, i would recommend that you get in touch with a registered migration agent. Your question seems to require knowledge of detailed processes and SOPs and most folks (if not all) are applicants just like you with only our own experiences to go by. Therefore, it would be safer to speak to a registered agent about your query. 

ray2:


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hello everybody, I literally had to search for this thread this morning..lol..
> Since ACT had revised its occupation list ,there are very few people who have applied for SS. So it obviously means that there are fewer applications to process ., Hope our dear friends at migration services work harder and quicker - therefore showering us with grants ....
> The heat in Chennai is getting on my nerves and making me impatient too.
> After hearing from Asher, we are yet to hear news on Jatins case.
> Yaaaaaawwwwn......


Thought it would be interesting to place a picture to the names that we have become so familiar with. Here are some pictures of our friends at migration services: Our Photos

And here's more fuel for our day dreaming. Canberra has apparently been voted as Australia's "Most Liveable City". Canberra Overtakes Adelaide as Most Livable City in Australia - International Business Times


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> Thought it would be interesting to place a picture to the names that we have become so familiar with. Here are some pictures of our friends at migration services: Our Photos
> 
> And here's more fuel for our day dreaming. Canberra has apparently been voted as Australia's "Most Liveable City". Canberra Overtakes Adelaide as Most Livable City in Australia - International Business Times


Hey as you said its grt to put a face to the names.gurdjieff.
Why don't we have a Facebook group .all ACT aspirants in the current jan feb timeline. Easier to stay in touch and communicate


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hey as you said its grt to put a face to the names.gurdjieff.
> Why don't we have a Facebook group .all ACT aspirants in the current jan feb timeline. Easier to stay in touch and communicate


haha no way! I have some very very VERY private stuff on my FB! :spy: :evil:

But on a serious note, I don't want my friends/colleagues on my FB to see that I have joined some 'Canberra Immigration' group, and then start spreading wild rumours :director: before something concrete has worked out. :jaw:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> haha no way! I have some very very VERY private stuff on my FB! :spy: :evil:
> 
> But on a serious note, I don't want my friends/colleagues on my FB to see that I have joined some 'Canberra Immigration' group, and then start spreading wild rumours :director: before something concrete has worked out. :jaw:


Quite understandable!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Hello Garry, Neville, Yenigalla & other active members of this thread, I need some help in my case... This is regarding EOI.... I have posted in other thread too. But hope u guys can answer too.....
> I have been working since Feb. 2007. I had applied for ACS in Oct. 2013 & got my ACS +ve in Feb. 14 (after a review appli.) As per the ACS report, they say,
> 
> The following employment after February 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


Hi wannafly,

I have had a similar situation. I have been employed since March, 2006, but Vet response assessed only my experience from 2009 till date as valid. I did not have any confusion, because I planned only to claim 5 points from my experience and Vet acknowledged that, so I only used my experience as assessed by Vet in my EOI.

I would suggest you to only use your assessed experience and even in my case, I will be completing 5 years experience in next month, but as on the date of lodging my EOI, I was couple of months shy of 5 years, I only used the experience assessed by Vet. It was suggested by my MARA agent too. 

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> hi yenigella!!
> 
> i m also being very impatient...every morning i get up with a hope that i will get an e-mail from department...
> 
> ...


Dont worry Jatin, its only a matter of hours for you now 

Wish you all the luck!!

Cheers,


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> We all can be connected on Whatsapp however. No office people would get to know
> 
> Say what fellas?
> 
> Cheers,


I am game.


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Hello everybody, I literally had to search for this thread this morning..lol..
> Since ACT had revised its occupation list ,there are very few people who have applied for SS. So it obviously means that there are fewer applications to process ., Hope our dear friends at migration services work harder and quicker - therefore showering us with grants ....
> The heat in Chennai is getting on my nerves and making me impatient too.
> After hearing from Asher, we are yet to hear news on Jatins case.
> Yaaaaaawwwwn......


With fewer applications the processing time would certainly reduce however it's disheartning to see that it's been 2 days when jatin got that reply of being 5th in queue and yet not been contacted. It seems as if they have started evaluating at a slow pace.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

lakshay.vikas said:


> With fewer applications the processing time would certainly reduce however it's disheartning to see that it's been 2 days when jatin got that reply of being 5th in queue and yet not been contacted. It seems as if they have started evaluating at a slow pace.


Yes,

But I feel that the flow of applications has reduced only after 24 Feb, we all have submitted before that, so they are working on those applications only. People who apply in March, can expect a faster response, for us, who applied before 24 Feb, its gonna take almost the same time.

Anyways, lets see how it goes.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Wana_fly
Like we discussed mate... My opinion is to put only the ACS assessed experience in EOI. Better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Lets do it
> 
> Cheers,


Fantastic... Sent you a PM mate.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Just got a reply from the Canberra Facebook team:

Most applications for ACT nomination are processed within 6 to 8 weeks. However, due to the high number of applications received before 24 February when the 2014 Occupation List was published, the processing time is likely to be extended to 12 to 14 weeks.
I hope this helps with your enquiry.
Kind regards

Do not know how to react to it


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

:mad2:
:frusty:
My reaction....


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> :mad2:
> :frusty:
> My reaction....


Same here. I have, however, asked them - will your team inform the applicants of this extended timeframe, because in the payment acknowledgment email, you have mentioned only 8 weeks.

Lets see how they reply

Thanks,


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

I was thoroughly fed up with the wait for VETASSESS outcome and now history repeats ...
As we are approaching the end of programme year2013/14, DIAC might reach a cap on skilled nominated 190 visas too.


----------



## godspeed9 (Jan 3, 2014)

The below is the reply i received from ACT when i emailed "[email protected]" to understand the status of closed occupations. 

"Priyam

The demand for closed occupations will be reassessed in August"


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

priyamagarwal said:


> The below is the reply i received from ACT when i emailed "[email protected]" to understand the status of closed occupations.
> 
> "Priyam
> 
> The demand for closed occupations will be reassessed in August"


If we have sent in the application before the occupation becomes closed, will it still be assessed as normal? 

I feel like I maybe getting a heart attack any time


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

atiredperson said:


> If we have sent in the application before the occupation becomes closed, will it still be assessed as normal?
> 
> I feel like I maybe getting a heart attack any time


If you have received an acknowledgement mail from ACT post your SS submission, you can be rest assured that your application will be processed.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

and btw, if you really want to easily get to know about daily life in Canberra / current events, you can subscribe to RSS feeds or Google Alerts from the Canberra Times (or just remember to visit Canberra Times - For local Canberra News, World News & Breaking News in ACT, Australia). Reading just the headlines / an article a day will give you a well rounded view of the city. 

Very useful if any of you are still making 'Commitment' statements + if you are seriously going to move .


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Gurdjieff said:


> and btw, if you really want to easily get to know about daily life in Canberra / current events, you can subscribe to RSS feeds or Google Alerts from the Canberra Times (or just remember to visit Canberra Times - For local Canberra News, World News & Breaking News in ACT, Australia). Reading just the headlines / an article a day will give you a well rounded view of the city.
> 
> Very useful if any of you are still making 'Commitment' statements + if you are seriously going to move .


Gurdjieff... Thanks for the info bud. 
RSS is a good idea too!... By the way Ppl, you can make use of excellent Internet Service IFTTT and RSS to keep a tab on important websites. I do that for DIBP website.


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> If you have received an acknowledgement mail from ACT post your SS submission, you can be rest assured that your application will be processed.


Thanks!
I guess any news would make me fidgety until I am finally standing on the Australian soil with my valid visa. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



wana fly said:


> Hello Garry, Neville, Yenigalla & other active members of this thread, I need some help in my case... This is regarding EOI.... I have posted in other thread too. But hope u guys can answer too.....
> I have been working since Feb. 2007. I had applied for ACS in Oct. 2013 & got my ACS +ve in Feb. 14 (after a review appli.) As per the ACS report, they say,
> 
> The following employment after February 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


.

HI wannafly,

The safest option would be to consider the years vet has assessed, as you only need 60 point for SS, for 190, anything above does does not bring a dramatic value add.

So, suggest you play safe here, especially knowing the timelines the folks have for processing.

All the best


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Sounds like a plan folks. Count me in. Its the best way to stay connected as long as its not to public.


Hi Neville... Please pm your contact to Garry. 6 of us already there


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

I am just worried that due to delay in ACT SS process, they should not ask for new jobs when they process our applications, because I can hardly find any new jobs in my domain these days


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

hi friends,

i got an e-mail from the MIS this morning...

they have assigned a CO for my case.

lets see what happens further...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Grt Jatin


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i got an e-mail from the MIS this morning...
> 
> ...




Finally....... Gr8 to know that. Keep us all posted man.... will surely join the whats app grp soon.... :grouphug:


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Can anyone pls let me know how many days ACT takes job limited occupation SS verification? I sent the mail yesterday to them. When i can expect to have the reply from them? Anyway idea please?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just got a reply from the Canberra Facebook team:
> 
> ...



Hey Garry,
Who informed u this? I mean, is it an official ACT FB page where the ACT officials update all the info. OR is it just a speculation of the ppl who r posting comments on this page??  
I really don't know what to say if its true...... out::frusty:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

JatinBhatia said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i got an e-mail from the MIS this morning...
> 
> ...


Awesome Jatin. All the Best. You will get an invite soon.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Can anyone pls let me know how many days ACT takes job limited occupation SS verification? I sent the mail yesterday to them. When i can expect to have the reply from them? Anyway idea please?


In 3-4 days.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi BD. They take a max of 1 week time.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



JatinBhatia said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i got an e-mail from the MIS this morning...
> 
> ...


.

Hi Jatin,

What's the timeframe, it took to have a CO assigned.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i got an e-mail from the MIS this morning...
> 
> ...


Hey Jatin, when did u receive your payment confirmation?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Jatin,
> 
> What's the timeframe, it took to have a CO assigned.


Neville,

Jatin got an acknowledgment on 17 Jan.


Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Hey Garry,
> Who informed u this? I mean, is it an official ACT FB page where the ACT officials update all the info. OR is it just a speculation of the ppl who r posting comments on this page??
> I really don't know what to say if its true...... out::frusty:


Hi Wannafly,

I have posted the detailed script of my talk with an official on the page.

It is an official page of ACT team, not a speculated version.

I know about this page from a friend for whom ACT SS took a long time. He got in touch with the officials on this page and his application was processed after that.

They would not reply to specific queries, however, you can get official information for generic queries. Its validated information 

Thanks,


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Garry2684 said:


> Neville,
> 
> Jatin got an acknowledgment on 17 Jan.
> 
> ...


HI Garry,

Looks like Jatin got his CO assigned within 7 weeks as compared to mine which took close to 9 weeks(owing to X'Mas hols). Which means you should expect yours by the mid of April 2014, for ACT is prompt and as far as i know Michelle and Pat are the 2 CO's for the ACT SS group and both are pretty prompt.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> HI Garry,
> 
> Looks like Jatin got his CO assigned within 7 weeks as compared to mine which took close to 9 weeks(owing to X'Mas hols). Which means you should expect yours by the mid of April 2014, for ACT is prompt and as far as i know Michelle and Pat are the 2 CO's for the ACT SS group and both are pretty prompt.


Only 2 officers to handle the cases?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

guys,

10 March is Canberra Day, so its an off for the MIS Team. Kindly add 1 day to your waiting periods 

Also, there are 3 public holidays again - 18 April, 21 April and 25 April.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Only 2 officers to handle the cases?


My agent told me there are 3 COs for ACT MIS team.


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

So that would be Michelle, Pat and the other mysterious one.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

It's really weird that ACT will take 3-4 months time for the decision of SS, cause if they deny SS then applicant has to apply under 189 and i doubt whether s/he will have sufficient time to secure a position under 189 at that point of time since from july 2014 new SOL will be declared and effective.



Garry2684 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I talked to Sam on the ACT Facebook page. Here is the script for your information:
> 
> ...


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> It's really weird that ACT will take 3-4 months time for the decision of SS, cause if they deny SS then applicant has to apply under 189 and i doubt whether s/he will have sufficient time to secure a position under 189 at that point of time since from july 2014 new SOL will be declared and effective.


Bdapplicant,

There used to be a time when ACT processed SS applications in 1 month. I am witness to such cases, I do not know what happened now. May be the no. of applications being received has increased, but even in that case, they should extend their team and not extend applicant's waiting time.

May be I will suggest that to their Facebook Page, in fact we can all do this. 

Cheers,


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Firmly agreed! I will do that. But, i am anxious that if it takes 3-4 months to process then i will not go for 190, rather lodge 189 cause i am not sure whether my SOL will be on next announcement or not, I cant take that risk. ACT disappointed me a lot.



Garry2684 said:


> Bdapplicant,
> 
> There used to be a time when ACT processed SS applications in 1 month. I am witness to such cases, I do not know what happened now. May be the no. of applications being received has increased, but even in that case, they should extend their team and not extend applicant's waiting time.
> 
> ...


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

its hard to wait more than 8 weeks, nnot sure how will i wait for 12 weeks.
It is nearly 5 weeks now cant wait any more... want to see atleast a update mail from them.
also its good if everyone post therre updates here instead of making a separate conversation in watsapp i feel:smile:


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Yenigalla said:


> Only 2 officers to handle the cases?



That's my assumption Yenigalla. As i read through the welcome letter that ACT had mailed me by post, i did get to see a pic of about 4 - 8 folks in it and it said that once we receive our grants, we need to send them an email and we will have individual settlement officers assigned to us, which would be either Michelle or Pat.


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey Neville, I am not clear when do we have to send a mail.. it when we recieve our state sponsorship is granted?


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

CO allocated... 

All set except for FBI clearance! waiting now to get it, and hoping all is good!

Planning to fly out as soon as possible!


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> CO allocated...
> 
> All set except for FBI clearance! waiting now to get it, and hoping all is good!
> 
> Planning to fly out as soon as possible!


Good Luck Prashant!


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



hopefulhope said:


> Hey Neville, I am not clear when do we have to send a mail.. it when we recieve our state sponsorship is granted?


Hi Hopefulhope,

That would be, after we have received our grants.

ACT, has this process of helping migrants settle-in faster and hence provide a settlement officer to whom we could interact to clarify our queries regarding accommodation, schooling healthcare, driving license, recreation, etc.,

In addition to the same, we could also take an appointment to meet one of their officers, who we could meet in person and would guide us on rents, places and employment opportunities.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> CO allocated...
> 
> All set except for FBI clearance! waiting now to get it, and hoping all is good!
> 
> Planning to fly out as soon as possible!


Hi Prashant How are you. Good luck with the grant. Keep in touch.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

SINCe 189 processing has reduced to 3 months, now 189 and 190 does not matter. If you have required points better to go for 189.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> its hard to wait more than 8 weeks, nnot sure how will i wait for 12 weeks.
> It is nearly 5 weeks now cant wait any more... want to see atleast a update mail from them.
> also its good if everyone post therre updates here instead of making a separate conversation in watsapp i feel:smile:


Hello there., can you pls add your timeline . Its easy for us to understand and offer suggestions based on your timeline. We have formed a whatapp group for ease of communication. You are welcome to join us. Ofcourse thus forum is also being updated and not left behind. Cheers!


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Good Luck Prashant!


Thanks


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Prashant How are you. Good luck with the grant. Keep in touch.


I am doing alright.. just under truck loads of work these days at multiple fronts  

Can I send you a PM for you to help me get added to the whatsapp group?


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I talked to Sam on the ACT Facebook page. Here is the script for your information:
> 
> ...


It was 14th feb when they announced on their site that they are going to change the list from 24th. I don't think that before 14th their would have been any kind of rush for candidates to apply for SS and the number of applications they might have rcvd before 14th would have been the same as they rcv in usual days. It is although possible that after their declaration more candidates would have applied. Atleast for those who have submitted before 14th it would be same timeframe as declared (6-8 weeks) however after that it might extend .


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Below are the answers to my trigger,

We are currently processing applications confirmed 17/01/14. You are 21 in the queue


Regards
Julianne
Julianne O'Brien |Client Manager 
Phone 02 6207 1957 | Fax 02 6207 0033 
Migration and Information Services | Economic Development Directorate | ACT Government
490 Northbourne Ave, Dickson| GPO Box 158 Canberra ACT 2601 |

By the way, I submit on 21st,jan and ACK on 23rd.

At least 2 more weeks waiting......


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

It seems 2 months is now the time frame. So, all stay tuned for 2 months, I reckon.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jatin,

Am updating on your behalf here:

Jatin has got an update from ACT SS CO today:

Submit new jobs and a suitable employment statement. They gave time frame of 1 week to submit it.

For all who are awaiting a response from ACT SS team anytime now, stay ready with new jobs, if the jobs you submitted with your application were not in the time frame of 4-6 weeks from the date of applying.

Thanks,


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Jatin,
> 
> Am updating on your behalf here:
> 
> ...


Thanks Garry. Also a gist of our discussion this morning from Jatin's case for the benefit of everyone -


- To add to Garry's point above - At the time of submission of ACT SS, make sure the the jobs that you are sending are current (Current means 4-6 weeks at the time of application). So to be safe, submit even recent jobs than this period. 

- Make sure to send employment statements. If you are using an agent, make sure that the agent has also sent employment statement in order to avoid unnecessary delays.


Cheers and Good Luck everyone.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> Below are the answers to my trigger,
> 
> We are currently processing applications confirmed 17/01/14. You are 21 in the queue
> 
> ...


Which means you can expect some news on CO assignment soon in the next week most likely.
Good Luck,


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

hi all
i agree with the above, pl make sure you send employment statements. i was under the impression my agent sent these and found out they have not and they asked me to send it to ACT yesterday and i did. i received an email from client manager asking why i didn't send it with the application ;( 

am worried now this will be a negative point. so pl make sure all your docs are in tact, after all it was not a big deal to type it and send and i wish i knew this earlier.. so that i would've sent it initially ;( (which was a simple thing to do)

i also have not sent a separate statement for choosing ACT when relative is living in another state. am just hoping this would not add to the chaos created ...


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Which means you can expect some news on CO assignment soon in the next week most likely.
> Good Luck,


Hey,Gary ,
I don't think it will be so fast.
According to jatin's timeframe , it tooks them 3 working days to handle 5 cases. I think the co will be assigned to me after next week at least.
Anyway, will have everybody informed so as the others to figure out their own waiting time.
Waiting is really killing......


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

This may be the question which has been asked for thousands of tines but I have to ask... How long one (190 ACT SS) must wait to even start searching jobs in other states so that if s/he is offered a job out of ACT, they can take it and move where the opportunity is being offered?

I know thatcher grant letter doesn't say any of such commitment but still we did make a commitment and wouldn't wish to just move out but we all land here or dream of landing here to be employed and live good life and if jobs are limited, how long do we MUST wait? Also if we get a job elsewhere, how and what to communicate to the ACT migration team?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> This may be the question which has been asked for thousands of tines but I have to ask... How long one (190 ACT SS) must wait to even start searching jobs in other states so that if s/he is offered a job out of ACT, they can take it and move where the opportunity is being offered?
> 
> I know thatcher grant letter doesn't say any of such commitment but still we did make a commitment and wouldn't wish to just move out but we all land here or dream of landing here to be employed and live good life and if jobs are limited, how long do we MUST wait? Also if we get a job elsewhere, how and what to communicate to the ACT migration team?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Have you scheduled a meeting with the ACT MIS team? If yes, you can discuss it with them and they will give the right information. If no, do schedule it.

Cheers,


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> This may be the question which has been asked for thousands of tines but I have to ask... How long one (190 ACT SS) must wait to even start searching jobs in other states so that if s/he is offered a job out of ACT, they can take it and move where the opportunity is being offered?
> 
> I know thatcher grant letter doesn't say any of such commitment but still we did make a commitment and wouldn't wish to just move out but we all land here or dream of landing here to be employed and live good life and if jobs are limited, how long do we MUST wait? Also if we get a job elsewhere, how and what to communicate to the ACT migration team?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Read this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/177322-jumping-states-other-stuff-27.html#post3357137


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey everyone, so on 17 Feb I got my 190 ACT Sponsored visa granted by DIBP. I informed our ACT MIS team about it and they asked me to forward a copy of my grant letter. Once I did, I got access to an e-portal to help with our relocation to ACT. Not too useful so far, just bunch of information. But the MIS team have asked me to keep them informed about my arrival and also reminded me of the 2 year commitment I made to ACT.

I'm not sure when I'm heading to ACT but I plan to go to Australia by June 1st week.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Guys, after 24 Feb i assume lots of applications have been submitted to ACT. Has anyone received ACT SS outcome submitted after 24 Feb and can anyone have any idea how much time they are consuming now? 

I got my job verified pretty quickly within 3 days, but i am in a dilemma since huge applications may delay the outcome nearby may/june and I have only 60 points so i might loose to secure a position since few rounds will be left. Hence, i am thinking of going for 189. Any suggestions?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hey everyone, so on 17 Feb I got my 190 ACT Sponsored visa granted by DIBP. I informed our ACT MIS team about it and they asked me to forward a copy of my grant letter. Once I did, I got access to an e-portal to help with our relocation to ACT. Not too useful so far, just bunch of information. But the MIS team have asked me to keep them informed about my arrival and also reminded me of the 2 year commitment I made to ACT.
> 
> I'm not sure when I'm heading to ACT but I plan to go to Australia by June 1st week.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Blue Bird said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks Blue Bird!

What is the update on your end?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Guys, after 24 Feb i assume lots of applications have been submitted to ACT. Has anyone received ACT SS outcome submitted after 24 Feb and can anyone have any idea how much time they are consuming now?
> 
> I got my job verified pretty quickly within 3 days, but i am in a dilemma since huge applications may delay the outcome nearby may/june and I have only 60 points so i might loose to secure a position since few rounds will be left. Hence, i am thinking of going for 189. Any suggestions?


Hi bdapplicant,

First of all, the application flow increased only for 10 days. Between 14 feb abd 24 feb. ACT posted its new occupation list on their website on 14 feb and it was effective from 24 Feb, so we cannot estimate a very high number of applications in this period. 

Secondly, as per the email received from MIS team, the time frame is mentioned to be 8 weeks and they have been following this time frame very accurately in all cases, so whatever is written in your payment acknowledgement email is going to hold true. So, relax.

Thirdly to answer your question about invite, as soon as you get ACT SS Grant, you will automatically get your invitation from Skillselect. You will not fall under the invitation rounds. So, relax again.

Cheers,


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

bdapplicant said:


> Guys, after 24 Feb i assume lots of applications have been submitted to ACT. Has anyone received ACT SS outcome submitted after 24 Feb and can anyone have any idea how much time they are consuming now?
> 
> I got my job verified pretty quickly within 3 days, but i am in a dilemma since huge applications may delay the outcome nearby may/june and I have only 60 points so i might loose to secure a position since few rounds will be left. Hence, i am thinking of going for 189. Any suggestions?



well in my opinion applying for 189 depends on your occupation code. Like i am an HR Advisor and my occupation is not in SOL, so i have to have state sponsorship to apply for skilled migration. But if your occupation code is in SOL then you may apply for 189 (provided you have the required points, ofcourse).


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

What if my application for SS is declined. Then i have to go for 189 and fight for invitation.



Garry2684 said:


> Hi bdapplicant,
> 
> First of all, the application flow increased only for 10 days. Between 14 feb abd 24 feb. ACT posted its new occupation list on their website on 14 feb and it was effective from 24 Feb, so we cannot estimate a very high number of applications in this period.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Thanks Blue Bird!
> 
> What is the update on your end?


Hi peanut!!!
friend, I have submit my fresh application again on Feb 11, and waiting for CO.

In my last application I was wondered when CO ask me proof of Australian experience which was wrongly selected because I have local experience only. CO gave two options either you withdraw or we will reject. Then I withdraw my previous application and submitted new.
That was worst mistake I have done.
Wish you best of luck dear.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi peanut!!!
> friend, I have submit my fresh application again on Feb 11, and waiting for CO.
> 
> In my last application I was wondered when CO ask me proof of Australian experience which was wrongly selected because I have local experience only. CO gave two options either you withdraw or we will reject. Then I withdraw my previous application and submitted new.
> ...


Ah. Hope it goes well this time Blue Bird. Atleast u had the option to withdraw which was nice of them. Good luck and hope u get ur invite soon.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



DesiTadka said:


> This may be the question which has been asked for thousands of tines but I have to ask... How long one (190 ACT SS) must wait to even start searching jobs in other states so that if s/he is offered a job out of ACT, they can take it and move where the opportunity is being offered?
> 
> I know thatcher grant letter doesn't say any of such commitment but still we did make a commitment and wouldn't wish to just move out but we all land here or dream of landing here to be employed and live good life and if jobs are limited, how long do we MUST wait? Also if we get a job elsewhere, how and what to communicate to the ACT migration team?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Hi Desitadka,

Have you met your settlement officer. ACT does offer a service, wherein you could schedule a meeting with them and they would help you with all your queries. 

Suggest you set up a meeting with them in case you have not met them so far.

Cheers and All the best.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Given the speed of ACT MIS team processing SS applications, Let us form a timeline for the applicants here. So, that we all are updated with the info.

In case of Jatin, the acknowledgement of payment was received on 17 Jan and the Case Officer was assigned on 6 March (Which comes out to be 7th week).

So, considering that pace, let us draw a timeline for the same.

My payment acknowledgment came on 24 Feb, so even if I consider the expected delay, I am expecting a reply by 21 April.

I would like all waiting for ACT SS to write down their timelines for SS.

Cheers,


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

As per mail from MIS specifying a time of 30 working days, Jatin was contacted by the CO on the 34th working day.


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Given the speed of ACT MIS team processing SS applications, Let us form a timeline for the applicants here. So, that we all are updated with the info.
> 
> In case of Jatin, the acknowledgement of payment was received on 17 Jan and the Case Officer was assigned on 6 March (Which comes out to be 7th week).
> 
> ...


Mine is 21st feb, so expecting their reply around same time frame as u r expecting.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Updated signature....


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

So, what I gather from here is as follows:

Jatin: PA (payment acknowledgment): 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
Next is Charles, as I can recall: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited.
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai, as I recall is also 21 Feb. PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Myself: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited.

M last in the list, so this list is going to be very useful to me.

Some important pieces of information that we all must consider:

1. Stay alert in 7th week, as soon as you are in 7th week, keep a list of new jobs ready. If CO asks, you are ready, if not, then also, you wont panic.

2. As per the advice from my agent, we can send them the new employment statement before CO is appointed too. So, check with your agents accordingly.

Cheers,


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Garry2684 said:


> So, what I gather from here is as follows:
> 
> Jatin: PA (payment acknowledgment): 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
> Next is Charles, as I can recall: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited.
> ...


HI Garry and et al,

You could expect an CO to be assigned anytime between the 7th - 9th week.

My suggestion would be to always keep an eye out for any new job that crops up(which is relevant to your occupation) and have it ready. Sending it in advance can confuse or add more work to the CO. However providing it upon receiving an email makes it easier for the CO to review instantly and provide an quicker SS turnaround.

All the best folks. Hopefully you'll will receive your SS well before the given timeline.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> HI Garry and et al,
> 
> You could expect an CO to be assigned anytime between the 7th - 9th week.
> 
> ...


Thanks Neville for your advice.

Cheerio,


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all
if its ok, pl add me to the estimated timelines too. My PA is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jatin: PA (payment acknowledgment): 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
Next is Charles, as I can recall: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited.
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Myself: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Jatin: PA (payment acknowledgment): 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
Next is Charles, as I can recall: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Myself: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited.

I have added myself. I received PA on 6th Feb(261313)


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Count me in too...
My PA is Feb 4, 2014
Regards,


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

sudheerreddy said:


> Jatin: PA (payment acknowledgment): 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
> Next is Charles, as I can recall: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited.
> Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited.
> Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
> ...


Pls add me too, PA 24 Feb, 212416


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

the updated one

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

sudheerreddy said:


> the updated one
> 
> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited.
> ...


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited
Edward: PA: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited


guys, i have add myself.PA 23rd,Jan.


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

Adding myself somewhere in the middle...

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited
Edward: PA: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello Friends....

We all are the sailors of the same boat...

I am also adding myself in the list..... PA: Jan 22

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited
BlueHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: Awaited
Edward: PA: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited

Wish all of you good Luck!


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

blehill said:


> Hello Friends....
> 
> We all are the sailors of the same boat...
> 
> ...



Hey BlueHill, 
have u mentioned the date of ur final 190 visa? bcoz I see in ur timeline that ACT SS is of Nov. 13.... ??


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Hey BlueHill,
> have u mentioned the date of ur final 190 visa? bcoz I see in ur timeline that ACT SS is of Nov. 13.... ??



Oh Sorry.... I saw it for someone else.... plz ignore


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Oh Sorry.... I saw it for someone else.... plz ignore


Oh....no tht wasn't your fault....Actually it was a typo in my signature.....


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

This list is going to be extremely helpful for us all.

Cheers guys.

Keep all updates posted with the list.


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

I guess based on the current timeline, i'll only be seeing some action end of march.


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

orcablue said:


> I guess based on the current timeline, i'll only be seeing some action end of march.


My PA date is 23rd,jan. And in the email they inform me it takes 30 working day. On the 7 th, mar they inform me they are working on PA date 17th,jan. There are 20 in the queue before mine.

I am expecting the co to be assigned to me on 17 or 18th of March.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> My PA date is 23rd,jan. And in the email they inform me it takes 30 working day. On the 7 th, mar they inform me they are working on PA date 17th,jan. There are 20 in the queue before mine.
> 
> I am expecting the co to be assigned to me on 17 or 18th of March.



Thnx for the info nibiezou. This means, approx. 21 (or even more) applications were lodged from 17th jan till 23rd jan. So approx. 3-4 SS appli. per day. We can assume the same rate per day till 14th as the new list got updated on 14th & no. of appli. per day increased from there..... nibiezou plz keep us posted on ur CO allocation & SS grant with exact dates....so that it will help all others to calculate theirs....


----------



## sheemel (Mar 11, 2014)

*ACT nomintion timeline*

Hi,

I have applied/lodged for ACT SS on 15th Feb 2014, When do you think I would get my sponsorship approved???

Can anyone tell me...

thanks....


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey guys

Info floating around on a few forums is the 190 visa may be close to their quota and there may be delays in processing. Lets hope it doesn't impact us or they cut them off until July 2014.

Here is some relating info from the immi site:
Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas 
From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements as follows:

decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications; then
family sponsored subclass 489 applications; and
any other Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM applications currently in the final stages of processing. This includes subsequent entrant subclass 489 applications which are exempt from the priority processing arrangements.


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

sheemel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied/lodged for ACT SS on 15th Feb 2014, When do you think I would get my sponsorship approved???
> 
> ...


Welcome to the 'waiting lounge' 
Did they tell u time frame in which they'll get back to you? Because whatever time frame they usually mention in the payment acknowledgement email, they follow that. 
Till then add Ur name and PA in the above list n keep Ur fingers crossed!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

pilotg2 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Info floating around on a few forums is the 190 visa may be close to their quota and there may be delays in processing. Lets hope it doesn't impact us or they cut them off until July 2014.
> 
> ...


What does this mean for us ? Like I have just applied for SS and if I do get it then it would take more time ?


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

noobrex said:


> What does this mean for us ? Like I have just applied for SS and if I do get it then it would take more time ?


It doesn't affect SS but could affect the next stage of applying for 190 visa.

I'm sure more info will come out in the next few days. Some 190 applicants have written to their CO asking if there is a delay and the CO has sent the above text in reply.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

pilotg2 said:


> It doesn't affect SS but could affect the next stage of applying for 190 visa.
> 
> I'm sure more info will come out in the next few days. Some 190 applicants have written to their CO asking if there is a delay and the CO has sent the above text in reply.


Thanks for sharing the information, I am earlgy waiting for an invite ...as my ACS is going to expire in May, just need to get the Visa application in before that..its been 3 weeks today. Guess need to wait for few more weeks and hopefully i would be able to get my visa app before ACS expire.


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited
BlueHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: Awaited
Edward: PA: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited

Hey, Charles , is there any news on your co allocation??
Could you pls let us updated?


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

pilotg2 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Info floating around on a few forums is the 190 visa may be close to their quota and there may be delays in processing. Lets hope it doesn't impact us or they cut them off until July 2014.
> 
> ...


Thanks for updation pilotg:
Went through the text on the site and found out that the total no of reserved number of visas are 28800 and as per the last updated on reports in skillselect number of visas issued under the category are odd 10000 or so... This brings to a dilemma that whether to be happy about this or become serious about the update...


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited
> BlueHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: Awaited
> Edward: PA: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
> ...


No news on Charles as of now. He is in 8th week now. So, he should expect something any time now.

Thanks,


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited
> BlueHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: Awaited
> Edward: PA: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
> ...


HI,
My PA was on 12 Feb and waiting for CO allocation.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated List:

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited
BlueHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: Awaited
Edward: PA: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Updated List:
> 
> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited
> ...


Long list. One wait after another. Gary have you started preparing for next stage. PCC and Medicals? 

Is that something you can do before your SS grant or you have to wait for your CO to ask for it?

Manan


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Long list. One wait after another. Gary have you started preparing for next stage. PCC and Medicals?
> 
> Is that something you can do before your SS grant or you have to wait for your CO to ask for it?
> 
> Manan


Hi Manan,

PCC and Medicals are two days. We can get it done after filing visa i guess, at least thats the plan in my case. I will file for my visa as soon as I get the SS Grant and within a week, I will upload the Meds and PCC. In any which case, there will be waiting after lodging visa for CO assignment, so these documents can be uploaded during that wait period.

Thanks,


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Manan,
> 
> PCC and Medicals are two days. We can get it done after filing visa i guess, at least thats the plan in my case. I will file for my visa as soon as I get the SS Grant and within a week, I will upload the Meds and PCC. In any which case, there will be waiting after lodging visa for CO assignment, so these documents can be uploaded during that wait period.
> 
> Thanks,


Garry
I have got PCC done for self and wife. Already done with the procedures of marriage certificate, waiting for the certificate though.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

lakshay.vikas said:


> Garry
> I have got PCC done for self and wife. Already done with the procedures of marriage certificate, waiting for the certificate though.


Hi Lakshay,

I am intentionally delaying PCC due to a personal experience. Its good to have it done, but I reckon I will keep the PCC issue date close to the date of lodging my visa. 

I am single  

Cheers,


----------



## jjohal (Dec 27, 2013)

*Act ss*

Hi Guys,

I am silently reviewing the posts from the last couple of months. I have also applied for ACT SS on 30 Jan,2014 which was acknowledged on 4 Feb,2014. As per the comments mentioned and progress going on..it is going to be a long wait. I was expecting the nomination at the end of March however, it seems as it will get delayed and I will get it in April. Plz update the forum with the updates the ones who get assigned a CO as it is a great help for everybody.

Regards,
Jagdeep Kaur


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

deepuz said:


> kool, one lady name patricia(pat) dunne will reply tomorrow.....
> 
> Meanwhile i'm sorry i couldn't talk to you when you called since there were few people at my desk....
> Feel free to call anytime after 7:00 pm ...


hi deepuz

i am also assigned pat dunne...

Hows she i mean whats her nature???


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

JatinBhatia said:


> hi deepuz
> 
> i am also assigned pat dunne...
> 
> Hows she i mean whats her nature???


Jatin
How long will it take for us to listen good news frm u.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

jjohal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am silently reviewing the posts from the last couple of months. I have also applied for ACT SS on 30 Jan,2014 which was acknowledged on 4 Feb,2014. As per the comments mentioned and progress going on..it is going to be a long wait. I was expecting the nomination at the end of March however, it seems as it will get delayed and I will get it in April. Plz update the forum with the updates the ones who get assigned a CO as it is a great help for everybody.
> 
> ...


Added you to the list JJOHAL,

Updated list is here:

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited
BlueHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: Awaited
Edward: PA: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hehe, Lakshay,
> 
> Jatin is expecting it tomorrow  Let us all pray for him tonight!!
> 
> ...


Thanks garry for updation.
Sent u my no through private msg.
Kindly add me.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

JatinBhatia said:


> hi deepuz
> 
> i am also assigned pat dunne...
> 
> Hows she i mean whats her nature???


Hello Jatin and Deepuz,

Would you please share your experience after CO assigned? 

Do they ask for any more or just updated job list....

Praying for you Jatin......hopefully you are going to give us a good news tomorrow!
 :grouphug:

BlueHill


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Did anyone get any positive result this week for ACT ss, I hope they are not sleeping. I have not heard back anything from them this is 6th week after i applied.


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited
BlueHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: Awaited
Edward: PA: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited

Hey, guys, any positive news on the list?
Pls update!


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. SS Grant: Awaited due to requested Docs.
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited
> BlueHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: Awaited
> Edward: PA: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
> ...


Julianne O'Brien just sent me a mail saying I am no. 3 in the queue.
Today is the 35th working day after my payment ack.
Will keep you posted.


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Anybody know who has any bad experience with ACT SS?I mean been rejected.
For what reasons do they reject people?
Anybody has idea?


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Gurdjieff said:


> Julianne O'Brien just sent me a mail saying I am no. 3 in the queue.
> Today is the 35th working day after my payment ack.
> Will keep you posted.


That's a good news,Gurdjieff.
That means you will be allocate a co within tomorrow .
So my expected timeline is right. I think it will be my turn by next Mon or Tue.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## jjohal (Dec 27, 2013)

lakshay.vikas said:


> Thanks garry for updation.
> Sent u my no through private msg.
> Kindly add me.


Hi Gary,

Please send me some email ID so that I can send u my number. I also want to join the wats app group for faster response. 

Regards,
Jagdeep Kaur


----------



## jjohal (Dec 27, 2013)

Gary,

My email is [email protected]


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow..seems I have to wait the longest..am the last of the list.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Gurdjieff said:


> Julianne O'Brien just sent me a mail saying I am no. 3 in the queue.
> Today is the 35th working day after my payment ack.
> Will keep you posted.


Hi Gurdjieff,

I am just after you.... 4 in the queue.....

out:


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

blehill said:


> Hi Gurdjieff,
> 
> I am just after you.... 4 in the queue.....
> 
> out:


Thanks for sharing,blehill.
I think they are working on 21st, jan aldy.
You should receive from them tomorrow or next Monday .
Cheers!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated List: Modified Bluehill to blehill:

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar.
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: Awaited
Edward: PA: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited

nibiezou, kindly update the list with your details  

thanks,


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

so it seems 8 weeks is a rational time period for the outcome?


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Updated List: Modified Bluehill to blehill:
> 
> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar.
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march.
> ...


Garry，I am the one PA 23rd, named Edward in the list.
Sorry that I confused everybody.


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

blehill said:


> Hello Jatin and Deepuz,
> 
> Would you please share your experience after CO assigned?
> 
> ...


hi bro..

i applied thru my agent. he forgot to submit employment statements. so Pat asked me to submit latest job openings along with the employment statements to each opening.


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry guys im so excited that I decided to post the news from Jatin. Finally the waiting paid off handsomely 

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. *+ Outcome 14 Mar*
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: Awaited
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

and all the guys on the list is feeling the pressure.....like going for a medical exam ray:


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

orcablue said:


> Sorry guys im so excited that I decided to post the news from Jatin. Finally the waiting paid off handsomely
> 
> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. *+ Outcome 14 Mar*
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march.
> ...


That's a great news!
Congrats !


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Now,what happened to Charles and blehill.have you two guys got any email on co allocation?


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

orcablue said:


> Sorry guys im so excited that I decided to post the news from Jatin. Finally the waiting paid off handsomely
> 
> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. *+ Outcome 14 Mar*
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march.
> ...


Hurray!! finally got the SS....
thanks to all my friends...n thanks to Pat Dunne!!


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

JatinBhatia said:


> Hurray!! finally got the SS....
> thanks to all my friends...n thanks to Pat Dunne!!


Congrats jatin.


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats jatin


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> Hurray!! finally got the SS....
> thanks to all my friends...n thanks to Pat Dunne!!



Congratulations Jatin...... Party time!!!! arty::violin::grouphug:
Waiting for others to follow the same path now.... Cheers!!!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Congrats Jatin.

Charles must get a CO assigned today. Any updates Charles?


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

JatinBhatia said:


> Hurray!! finally got the SS....
> thanks to all my friends...n thanks to Pat Dunne!!


congratszzzz !!!


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

JatinBhatia said:


> hi bro..
> 
> i applied thru my agent. he forgot to submit employment statements. so Pat asked me to submit latest job openings along with the employment statements to each opening.


hi, same thing happened to me. applied through an agent and they forgot the job statements. Sent the statements only to them (3 weeks later) and i received an email from client manager asking why this was not sent with the application??. after my reply no response after that. so hoping all will go well.


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

JatinBhatia said:


> Hurray!! finally got the SS....
> thanks to all my friends...n thanks to Pat Dunne!!


Congrats Buddy


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

JatinBhatia said:


> Hurray!! finally got the SS....
> thanks to all my friends...n thanks to Pat Dunne!!


Congratulations Jatin......


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

nibiezou said:


> Now,what happened to Charles and blehill.have you two guys got any email on co allocation?


No news so far friend! :doh:


----------



## ADRB (Mar 14, 2014)

hey guys,
came across this website and found it to be informative...just got myself registered and hope to contribute. applied through an agent. PA: 29th Jan; CO: Awaited. Please add me in the list. Thx


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> Hurray!! finally got the SS....
> thanks to all my friends...n thanks to Pat Dunne!!


Congrats Jatin


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: Awaited
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited

Congrats Jatin! Added myself to this list - it eases the suspense of waiting unknowingly.


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

JatinBhatia said:


> Hurray!! finally got the SS....
> thanks to all my friends...n thanks to Pat Dunne!!


Cool...CONGRATS Jatin... 
did they ask you anything other than the missing Job adverts and employment statement?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> Cool...CONGRATS Jatin...
> did they ask you anything other than the missing Job adverts and employment statement?


Congratulations Jatin!! Party time :happy::thumb:

Garry bhai....Great initiative of starting the list!! Cheers!

Updated the list with my user name and a corrected payment acknowledgement date -

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: Awaited
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime: PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> Now,what happened to Charles and blehill.have you two guys got any email on co allocation?


I haven not got any mail yet. 
This is going to be the longest weekend ever. :crutch:


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> I have applied for SS on 4th November and they said you have wait for three weeks which would be CO allocation or else.:roll:
> 
> MY ANZSCO is 225411.


Did you get you SS? how long did it take, mine is 6 weeks now.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated List: Added ADRB:

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: Awaited
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
ADRB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime: PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

oh good god! i think i am 8th in this list, I APPLIED FOR ss ON 31ST Jan. Keeping my fingers crossed:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated List. Added Hopefulhope.

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: Awaited
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
ADRB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
Hopefulhope: SS Applied: 31 Jan. CO: Awaited.
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime: PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

What is the status of charles? is this status sheet updated one?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> Did you get you SS? how long did it take, mine is 6 weeks now.


HI, 
Actually due to my mistake in application I have withdraw my application and submitted fresh application on 11 February.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

hopefulhope said:


> What is the status of charles? is this status sheet updated one?


On behalf of Charles- As of this morning, he still hasnt got any news of CO Assignment.
Yes the status sheet last updated by Garry is the latest.


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Jesus!
I think they are too much behind their promised time. In the email they inform me it takes 30working days. Till today aldy 38 days. The 8th week is going to be finished now.......

According to the current status of Charles and blehill, I think I can only expect the co by the end of this week.......


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Charles, blehill, you guys got any news so far?since today is gone again.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

nibiezou said:


> Charles, blehill, you guys got any news so far?since today is gone again.


No news so far..... :frusty:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

I think u guys oughta write to them that they are failing to keep their commitment. the new applications were received only after the updated list on 14th feb. they cannot give this excuse that due to a lot of applications, the speed is slow  its not acceptable.


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Guys, I have applied (ACT SS)through an agent; is there an alternative to monitor the status other than waiting for the agent to update.


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: Awaited
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: Awaited.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


I have added myself to this list - it eases the suspense of waiting unknowingly.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

blehill said:


> No news so far..... :frusty:


No news yet.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

lemehs said:


> Hi Guys, I have applied (ACT SS)through an agent; is there an alternative to monitor the status other than waiting for the agent to update.


If the wait period mentioned in their last mail to you has already passed, then you can write to them at [email protected], quoting your application ref.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> I think u guys oughta write to them that they are failing to keep their commitment. the new applications were received only after the updated list on 14th feb. they cannot give this excuse that due to a lot of applications, the speed is slow  its not acceptable.


I know. But I don't think they'll give any give useful explanation even if I ask. At most they'll say 'additional time due to high volumes' or something. We gotta remember that 30 days etc is an indication, not a commitment.

Right now, it's day 3 since they said I was third in queue. So I'll ask them on Wed-hu, if still no news. 

Speed seems like 0.7 app per business day. :ballchain:


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Gurdjieff said:


> I know. But I don't think they'll give any give useful explanation even if I ask. At most they'll say 'additional time due to high volumes' or something. We gotta remember that 30 days etc is an indication, not a commitment.
> 
> Right now, it's day 3 since they said I was third in queue. So I'll ask them on Wed-hu, if still no news.
> 
> Speed seems like 0.7 app per business day. :ballchain:


Hi,Gurdjeff,there is another possibility, they are aldy working on your case, due to you have prepared high standard documents and there is no extra docs needed, they might approve your case without notice!

It happened before!!


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Gurdjieff said:


> If the wait period mentioned in their last mail to you has already passed, then you can write to them at , quoting your application ref.


Thanks for your quick reply Gurdjieff,

I received the PA on 19th FEB, so technically; I still have a long way to go..!


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah... I feel Charles and others who have completed 8 weeks shopuld check with them.They should know people are counting days!
I may call after my 8 weeks.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> I know. But I don't think they'll give any give useful explanation even if I ask. At most they'll say 'additional time due to high volumes' or something. We gotta remember that 30 days etc is an indication, not a commitment.
> 
> Right now, it's day 3 since they said I was third in queue. So I'll ask them on Wed-hu, if still no news.
> 
> Speed seems like 0.7 app per business day. :ballchain:


I agree. There's no point in rushing things here as you enquired less than week ago. Get in touch on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

CO assigned today. Pat Dunne.
It's Day 38 since my payment ack.


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Gurdjieff said:


> CO assigned today. Pat Dunne.
> It's Day 38 since my payment ack.


Great!!!
Wish you get approved within 2 days!!


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Great.. congratulations! Waiting to hear some good news.


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Gurdjieff said:


> CO assigned today. Pat Dunne.
> It's Day 38 since my payment ack.


Congrats..!


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Gurdjieff said:


> CO assigned today. Pat Dunne.
> It's Day 38 since my payment ack.


Hi did u get a mail about CO assigned? how did u come to know about his name.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> CO assigned today. Pat Dunne.
> It's Day 38 since my payment ack.



Congrats Gurdjieff... Hope to hear some gud news from you today.... :santa: 
Keep us all posted....


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> CO assigned today. Pat Dunne.
> It's Day 38 since my payment ack.



Looking at ur timeline, I feel, all of us can now consider that its gonna take 2 months (or even lil more) for our applications to be processed. God knows why ACT ppl have not increased their headcount to speed up the pending applications & give some relief to applicants.... :rolleyes2:


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> Hi did u get a mail about CO assigned? how did u come to know about his name.


Yes, I got automated mail saying CO assigned and CO name.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> Yes, I got automated mail saying CO assigned and CO name.


Gurdjieff, I guess you got an email from them yesterday & till now no news on it... meaning they spent more than 1 day on ur appli..... Looks like their speed is 0.5 applications per day....


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Where is blehill?
How is your status?co appeared?


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

nibiezou said:


> Where is blehill?
> How is your status?co appeared?


Yes ...just checked it......same CO Pat Dunne is assigned.....


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

congrats！！


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats..


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Hold on guys..... only CO is assigned..... please pray for me and Charles so that we receive positive news soon..... 

Thanks for being with us..... 

Charles, have you received any request for additional docs from Patricia?


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

blehill said:


> Hold on guys..... only CO is assigned..... please pray for me and Charles so that we receive positive news soon.....
> 
> Thanks for being with us.....
> 
> Charles, have you received any request for additional docs from Patricia?


All the best..


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

blehill said:


> Hold on guys..... only CO is assigned..... please pray for me and Charles so that we receive positive news soon.....
> 
> Thanks for being with us.....
> 
> Charles, have you received any request for additional docs from Patricia?


yes. She asked me:

1. Resend verification mail (i had uploaded in app)

2. Resend emp reference letter (i had uploaded in app)

3. Resend declaration on financial capacity (had uploaded in app)

4. Statement saying why I now choose ACT (since my eoi record shows I had chosen SA earlier). this is different from usual comitment to canberra statement

working on it, but I have a bad feeling coz she said "im not satisfied you have a genuine commitment"


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

blehill said:


> Hold on guys..... only CO is assigned..... please pray for me and Charles so that we receive positive news soon.....
> 
> Thanks for being with us.....
> 
> Charles, have you received any request for additional docs from Patricia?


Blehill, Gurdjieff- not to worry. Everything will work out fine.
Blehill- were you requested for additional documents or resubmit again?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

One quick observation from the updated list is that before 14 feb 2014, a lot of applications were not being submitted to ACT for SS, see charles and blehill have got CO assigned on the same date and the same CO. So, I hope for applications submitted before 14 feb, the processing should not be very delayed.
Rest we will keep following the list to make decisions 
Cheers,


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Charles and Blehill,
> 
> Good Luck to you both. Charles is in our whatsapp group so we get all updates from him at rocket speed. For blehill, please keep posting all updates here, it will be great for all of us waiting for the same.
> 
> ...


Yup...sure Garry....I will be updating regularly....:thumb:


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Blehill, Gurdjieff- not to worry. Everything will work out fine.
> Blehill- were you requested for additional documents or resubmit again?


No Yenigalla..... She didn't communicate yet.....

Expecting she will ask for docs tomorrow ray:


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

It is supposed that I will be contacted today.......will update soon.....
I will be refreshing my email every another hour........


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Anybody could do me the favor to update the list?
Co assign today, Patricia Dunne
Awaiting her email for the requirement.......
Will keep on update you guys .......


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march, 18 mar- CO Assigned (Pat), asked additional docs-18 march. 
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO assigned- 18 March (Pat). No additional docs asked for as of now.
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar(Pat).
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

All the very best to all of you !


----------



## Zhuzhu99 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi, I am new here, so am still learning...

The dates listed here are for 190 visa or ACT SS?

I received invitation from ACT on Feb. 4 and elodged on Feb. 9, any clue when /I could expect to get a CO? 

Thanks!


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Hi, I am new here, so am still learning...
> 
> The dates listed here are for 190 visa or ACT SS?
> 
> ...


Hey Zhuzhu99, the dates are for ACT SS.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Friends,

I don’t know what to say…….today morning I have received two emails…one is from Skillselet ….Invitation for VISA Apply and another from Migration service!!!!

I was little bit confused that is it true!!!! Pat didn’t ask any doc!!! 

OMG I am so excited….wooooooooo :dance:arty:

Thank you all of you guys for your best wishes……. Praying for you too….so that we can have a great group there! :thumb:


----------



## Zhuzhu99 (Mar 19, 2014)

lemehs said:


> Hey Zhuzhu99, the dates are for ACT SS.



I see. Thanks, Lemehs!

My agent told me that my process went smoothly among his clients, but it still took me almost 8 weeks to get the invitation. PA on Dec. 11, 2013, invitation received on Feb. 4, 2014 without asking for any additional documents. Just for all's reference.


----------



## Zhuzhu99 (Mar 19, 2014)

blehill said:


> Friends,
> 
> I don’t know what to say…….today morning I have received two emails…one is from Skillselet ….Invitation for VISA Apply and another from Migration service!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I received two emails on the same day too


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Zhuzhu99 said:


> I see. Thanks, Lemehs!
> 
> My agent told me that my process went smoothly among his clients, but it still took me almost 8 weeks to get the invitation. PA on Dec. 11, 2013, invitation received on Feb. 4, 2014 without asking for any additional documents. Just for all's reference.


That's great, nice to hear positive stories, thanks for sharing and all the very best for the next stage..


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

blehill said:


> Friends,
> 
> I don&#146;t know what to say&#133;&#133;.today morning I have received two emails&#133;one is from Skillselet &#133;.Invitation for VISA Apply and another from Migration service!!!!
> 
> ...


Great News... Congrats... look forward to hear from others in the queue too..


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> All the very best to all of you !


Ho Yenigalla,
You are the next be ready for CO


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

blehill said:


> Friends,
> 
> I don’t know what to say…….today morning I have received two emails…one is from Skillselet ….Invitation for VISA Apply and another from Migration service!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratz blehill! :amen: I'm 263212 as well. Who knows we'll be colleagues in future...in that McD shop lol!

I hope i also get something similar. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Congratulations Blehill. You have obviously impressed Pat!


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

blehill said:


> Friends,
> 
> I don&#146;t know what to say&#133;&#133;.today morning I have received two emails&#133;one is from Skillselet &#133;.Invitation for VISA Apply and another from Migration service!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats blehill...
Party time...


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats to all....hip hip hooray....am still the last on the list. Hahahaha...excruciating


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

blehill said:


> Friends,
> 
> I don’t know what to say…….today morning I have received two emails…one is from Skillselet ….Invitation for VISA Apply and another from Migration service!!!!
> 
> ...


that's a really inspiring news!!!
congrats!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march, 18 mar- CO Assigned (Pat), asked additional docs-18 march. Docs sent:18 March. Reply awaited.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO assigned- 18 March (Pat). No additional docs asked for as of now. + outcome 19 March.
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar(Pat).
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rohan Bhai: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Congrats Blehill  

I wish we all sail smoothly through this like you. 

Cheers,


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

blehill said:


> Friends,
> 
> I don&#146;t know what to say&#133;&#133;.today morning I have received two emails&#133;one is from Skillselet &#133;.Invitation for VISA Apply and another from Migration service!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations blehill! That's awesome news


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Corrected my PA in the list. This is the updated one now.
All the best all  

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march, 18 mar- CO Assigned (Pat), asked additional docs-18 march. Docs sent:18 March. Reply awaited.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO assigned- 18 March (Pat). No additional docs asked for as of now. + outcome 19 March.
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar(Pat).
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats blehill & others for CO allocation... Keep ur hopes alive guys.... Results will be gud... Cheers!!!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is turning to be a good week. All we wait for now is Charles' SS approval


----------



## liza_mum (May 27, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Corrected my PA in the list. This is the updated one now.
> All the best all
> 
> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. + Outcome 14 Mar
> ...


Hi Guys,

My PA:10 FEB CO: Awaited. Approx what would be my wait time. I have already completed 39 days.

This wait is kiiling me, cant focus on my work too.

Pls reply.

Thx


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

blehill said:


> Friends,
> 
> I don’t know what to say…….today morning I have received two emails…one is from Skillselet ….Invitation for VISA Apply and another from Migration service!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! n All the best for a smooth sailing now


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

liza_mum said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My PA:10 FEB CO: Awaited. Approx what would be my wait time. I have already completed 39 days.
> 
> ...



Hello liza_mum,
Welcome to the forum..... So urs PA is just one day before mine... 
gud to know. It will be easy to keep track of appli. Well, our ack email says 8 weeks of processing time..... I hope urs says the same? 
So there's no way out than to wait n wait..... 
please update ur signature with the timelines just like mine n others in the group... this will help all of us track the applications....


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Liza_mum,

Looking at the current pace of ACT MIS team, you should expect something around 10 April 

I have added you to the list. The updated list is here:

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march, 18 mar- CO Assigned (Pat), asked additional docs-18 march. Docs sent:18 March. Reply awaited.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO assigned- 18 March (Pat). No additional docs asked for as of now. + outcome 19 March.
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar(Pat).
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA: 10 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited

Thanks,


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

liza_mum added to list... btw, my appli. date is 12th feb. n ack. 14th... so few others in between 10th till 14th... will be gud to track....

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march, 18 mar- CO Assigned (Pat), asked additional docs-18 march. Docs sent:18 March. Reply awaited.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO assigned- 18 March (Pat). No additional docs asked for as of now. + outcome 19 March.
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar(Pat).
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10th Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## liza_mum (May 27, 2013)

wana fly said:


> liza_mum added to list... btw, my appli. date is 12th feb. n ack. 14th... so few others in between 10th till 14th... will be gud to track....
> 
> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. + Outcome 14 Mar
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march, 18 mar- CO Assigned (Pat), asked additional docs-18 march. Docs sent:18 March. Reply awaited.
> ...


Thanks so much... Will update my time line by evening. Btw I have waited for a year... Lost a lot of time because of my agent. I had rcvd my positive assesment in May 2013 and had long wait till my agent actually started working on my case. Somehow reached this stage which would otherwise take only 2 months. Anyways hoping for some good news now.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Why are posts being deleted?!


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Why are posts being deleted?!


Yeah, I noticed that too..... Not sure why? 
Anyways, how is it going Optimus?  hang around ppl..... I will join u all soon.... Keep the flag waiving.... :canada:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too..... Not sure why?
> Anyways, how is it going Optimus?  hang around ppl..... I will join u all soon.... Keep the flag waiving.... :canada:


The wait, Wanna fly, for the CO....
Looks like mid April for us now. 

And you are being missed. Be back soon.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol, 

wannafly, we are shouting for you

we wannafly
we wannafly

we all wannafly 


Cheers


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Lol,
> 
> wannafly, we are shouting for you
> 
> ...



 Thanx all... :santa: will be back soon.......


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Lol,
> 
> wannafly, we are shouting for you
> 
> ...



Even I wana Fly  Thanx all... :santa: will be back soon.......


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

Yub...wannafly to ACT


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Received no news from Pat today.
maybe she will contact me tomorrow.
I think she will ask for extra documents.....she must be quite busy today.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

nibiezou said:


> Received no news from Pat today.
> maybe she will contact me tomorrow.
> I think she will ask for extra documents.....she must be quite busy today.


My gut feeling is, you will get a SS and Invitation tomorrow. Good Luck!


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Optimus Prime said:


> My gut feeling is, you will get a SS and Invitation tomorrow. Good Luck!


Thanks buddy !
My logic is: Charles and I was assigned the same co, he resent his documents yesterday, so today Pat must be working on his case. After he get approved tomorrow, it will be my turn.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> Thanks buddy !
> My logic is: Charles and I was assigned the same co, he resent his documents yesterday, so today Pat must be working on his case. After he get approved tomorrow, it will be my turn.


I wish you lots of luck. Sorry for asking you, but I need to know something. If I apply under SS category and I get approved, how much should be my financial capability to prove that I can settle in Canberra?


----------



## ADRB (Mar 14, 2014)

I was out this week and now when I see this...wow!!...many congrats blehill!! great news indeed!!
charles and edward, do keep us posted once you hear from your respective COs.

Also, just noticed that my name got off-list from the last updated list. Adding myself in again. Updated list

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march, 18 mar- CO Assigned (Pat), asked additional docs-18 march. Docs sent:18 March. Reply awaited.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO assigned- 18 March (Pat). No additional docs asked for as of now. + outcome 19 March.
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar(Pat).
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10th Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

enida said:


> I wish you lots of luck. Sorry for asking you, but I need to know something. If I apply under SS category and I get approved, how much should be my financial capability to prove that I can settle in Canberra?


Sorry,Enida,I don't quite understand your question.
After you get approved, to whom you need prove the financial capability ?
If you are talking about the settle cost, I think it depends on how soon you can get a job. I think 3000-4000AUD is about the living cost per month.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> Sorry,Enida,I don't quite understand your question.
> After you get approved, to whom you need prove the financial capability ?
> If you are talking about the settle cost, I think it depends on how soon you can get a job. I think 3000-4000AUD is about the living cost per month.


I had the impression that you have to prove to the state that you have enough to support yourself (for example, through SS in Canada one of my colleagues had to prove that he had 14,000 dollars in his bank account). My assessment is Engineering Technologist-233914 and I have 60 points so far. I'm not sure if I should opt for ACT SS or I should struggle to score IELTS 8 in order to apply for 189? In the immi webpage it is mentioned that 190 doesn't fall under ceiling limits so I am really considering the state nomination. Do you think I should really consider this?
I live in Albania, which is nothing special and I would leave this country in the first chance that would be given to me. Moreover, I don't have enough income so I really don't know which path I should follow.

Thank you very much for your comments and good luck.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot...all of you....

Wish smooth sailing of all of you! :grouphug:


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

enida said:


> I had the impression that you have to prove to the state that you have enough to support yourself (for example, through SS in Canada one of my colleagues had to prove that he had 14,000 dollars in his bank account). My assessment is Engineering Technologist-233914 and I have 60 points so far. I'm not sure if I should opt for ACT SS or I should struggle to score IELTS 8 in order to apply for 189? In the immi webpage it is mentioned that 190 doesn't fall under ceiling limits so I am really considering the state nomination. Do you think I should really consider this?
> I live in Albania, which is nothing special and I would leave this country in the first chance that would be given to me. Moreover, I don't have enough income so I really don't know which path I should follow.
> 
> Thank you very much for your comments and good luck.


My suggestion would be:check the list of ACT nomination, if 233914 is still open, apply 190 . The fastest way, the best way.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> My suggestion would be:check the list of ACT nomination, if 233914 is still open, apply 190 . The fastest way, the best way.


Actually it is Limited. I have to apply for verification first. 

Thank you very much


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

blehill said:


> Friends,
> 
> I don’t know what to say…….today morning I have received two emails…one is from Skillselet ….Invitation for VISA Apply and another from Migration service!!!!
> 
> ...


WOW! now that was smooth...  Congrats 
n good luck for your visa application..


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Woooooopoo...........
I am approved! !
No additional documents required!!!!!

Guys, I am here to share the news and info with you,I think the email was generated by the system automatically , because the thine I received was about 00:00 Sydney time.

Three emails received this morning;
The first one from Laura Hartly (senior manager of MIS),inform me that I am approved.

Second email from Skillselect.

Third email from MIS team,saying the same thing with Laura.


Conclusion : Pat is really fast and nice lady.


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats congrats congrats.....next stage soon


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Guys, wish everybody to be same as me, smooth and fast!!!!


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march, 18 mar- CO Assigned (Pat), asked additional docs-18 march. Docs sent:18 March. Reply awaited.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO assigned- 18 March (Pat). No additional docs asked for as of now. + outcome 19 March.
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar(Pat).Approve 20,mar. No docs required.
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10th Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

kwongguy said:


> Congrats congrats congrats.....next stage soon


Thanks buddy, and good luck to you.


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

nibiezou, what job code did you apply under?

Congratulations BTW  .....yen & me are next on the list. This is gonna be a long weekend for the both of us


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

orcablue said:


> nibiezou, what job code did you apply under?
> 
> Congratulations BTW  .....yen & me are next on the list. This is gonna be a long weekend for the both of us


Hey,orcablue, my occupation 131112 marketing manager.
Don't worry,good result takes time to arrive.
I noticed you r from Malaysia ,which city? I stayed there for 7 years.


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

nibiezou said:


> Woooooopoo...........
> I am approved! !
> No additional documents required!!!!!
> 
> ...


Awesome... happy for you.. good luck..


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

orcablue said:


> nibiezou, what job code did you apply under?
> 
> Congratulations BTW  .....yen & me are next on the list. This is gonna be a long weekend for the both of us


Good luck Ocra & Yen..


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm in Kuala Lumpur.

Its been a 2 year wait :fish2: since the day I started this journey. Alot of wrong steps & detours, but i'm glad its finally heading towards a conclusive direction!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Congratulations!Nibiezou


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> Woooooopoo...........
> I am approved! !
> No additional documents required!!!!!
> 
> ...



Congratulations nibiezou,
Thats a gr8 news....  Lets hope the COs are fast enough to cover all d applications before their timeline......
BTW, nibiezou ‘s PA date is 23 Jan. Now its only 2 days left for you Yenigalla… applicants who got PA on 24th & 27th…. 25,26 was a weekend, so there would be no PAs sent on 25,26…. So hopefully u’ll b assigned a CO on Monday….


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi All I am posting this link for all to take a look at the document checklist.
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Charles, 
where r u buddy? Any gud news from ur CO? Keep us posted...


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

:tea:


wana fly said:


> Congratulations nibiezou,
> Thats a gr8 news....  Lets hope the COs are fast enough to cover all d applications before their timeline......
> BTW, nibiezou ‘s PA date is 23 Jan. Now its only 2 days left for you Yenigalla… applicants who got PA on 24th & 27th…. 25,26 was a weekend, so there would be no PAs sent on 25,26…. So hopefully u’ll b assigned a CO on Monday….


Hello there . How r u.. Ltd hope all of us sail smoothly


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi All I am posting this link for all to take a look at the document checklist.
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


Hmmm.... This is a standard list Yenigalla. However, I got below from a person who has got 190 recently. So may be all of us can prepare these docs n I am sure there would be no document left to be submitted.... so hopefully no chances of visa rejection bcoz of less or insufficient docs..... :fingerscrossed:

01. Passport copies (Mine, my wife, Kid)
02. Marriage Certificate (For Spouse)
03. Birth Certificate (if available, else Passport will work)
04. IELTS (primary Applicant)
05. University Letter (Spouse)
06. Skills assessment letter (primary Applicant)
07. Qualification assessment letter (primary Applicant)
08. All academic certificates (both Applicants)
09. Computer certificates (if any)
10. All the employment reference letters (both Applicants, if working)
11. All the offer/appointment letters (both Applicants, if working)
12. Relieving/Experience Letters (both Applicants, if working)
13. Salary hike letters (both Applicants, if working)
14. Payslips (12 from current company, 3 each for previous companies)
15. Bank statements supporting payslips (If CO asks)
16. Last ### years (as applicable) Form-16/Tax assessment notice 
17. Form - 80 (both Applicants).

Color scans or certified true copies + Medicals + PCC

Hope this helps. Cheers.....


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a question though...... I remember couple of people telling me this in d past.... but still wana get my doubt cleared.... 
On the immi site, they say Certified Copies of XXXX ....... I had heard/read somewhere that either *ORIGINAL COLOR SCAN COPIES* or *THE CERTIFIED PHOTOCOPIES* should work.... 
I plan to submit ORIGINAL COLOR SCAN COPIES.... plz confirm if this works?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

nibiezou said:


> Woooooopoo...........
> I am approved! !
> No additional documents required!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations nibiezou!!.. I told you today you would get it!


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

12 payslips from current company!? For real???


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

orcablue said:


> 12 payslips from current company!? For real???



orcablue,
Its just d pdf to be down/uploaded.... I dont really find it a big deal to submit.... u can club all payslips in one pdf for each employer. so that will reduce the no. of files to be uploaded... I dont think ppl will have more than 3-4 employers in a career of 5-8 yrs of exp.


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

thanks to Lemehs, Wanna fly, Yenigalla and Optimus.......all the guys in sailing....

Yenigalla, you post of the checklist is quite in time for me......

There is too much documents to prepare.....EOI only valid for 2 month......I will be quite busy within these two months.....

Good luck to all of you.....


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Hmmm.... This is a standard list Yenigalla. However, I got below from a person who has got 190 recently. So may be all of us can prepare these docs n I am sure there would be no document left to be submitted.... so hopefully no chances of visa rejection bcoz of less or insufficient docs..... :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 01. Passport copies (Mine, my wife, Kid)
> 02. Marriage Certificate (For Spouse)
> ...


Form 1221 is also asked at times, depends on the CO.
I was a little concerned about the Statutory Declaration mentioned under Character requirements. Any ideas?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

wana fly said:


> I have a question though...... I remember couple of people telling me this in d past.... but still wana get my doubt cleared....
> On the immi site, they say Certified Copies of XXXX ....... I had heard/read somewhere that either *ORIGINAL COLOR SCAN COPIES* or *THE CERTIFIED PHOTOCOPIES* should work....
> I plan to submit ORIGINAL COLOR SCAN COPIES.... plz confirm if this works?


Immi site says certified copies,which I am following here.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> Woooooopoo...........
> I am approved! !
> No additional documents required!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations nibiezou


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

I guess *Yeinigalla, Orcablue and ARD 13* guys you will assign a CO by tomorrow positively so be ready.


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

wana fly said:


> orcablue,
> Its just d pdf to be down/uploaded.... I dont really find it a big deal to submit.... u can club all payslips in one pdf for each employer. so that will reduce the no. of files to be uploaded... I dont think ppl will have more than 3-4 employers in a career of 5-8 yrs of exp.


Odd. I just thought a "letter of appointment" with 3 salary slips would suffice. 

Problem is, my sal slips are softcopy. So i'll need 9 more of them signed/stamped by the HR for legitimacy. Sure to raise a few eyebrows :suspicious:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> thanks to Lemehs, Wanna fly, Yenigalla and Optimus.......all the guys in sailing....
> 
> Yenigalla, you post of the checklist is quite in time for me......
> 
> ...


Congrats nibiezou  

Good Luck for the Visa Lodgement 

Cheers


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

orcablue said:


> Odd. I just thought a "letter of appointment" with 3 salary slips would suffice.
> 
> Problem is, my sal slips are softcopy. So i'll need 9 more of them signed/stamped by the HR for legitimacy. Sure to raise a few eyebrows :suspicious:



Well, even I have soft copies & not got them signed/stamped by the HR.... I don't think that will be needed bcoz we are giving the offer letter & latest salary hike letter from current employer along with the salary slips.... 
so the entire info is displayed in the salary slip which can be cross verified with offer letter & latest salary hike letter... So they should not doubt the legitimacy....


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thats right wannafly,

Salaryslips generated through a software have a message already - this is a computer generated document and hence does not need signature.

So, its not required.

Also, they can match your salary with your bank account summary, so its considered legitimate 

Good Luck,


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Form 1221 is also asked at times, depends on the CO.
> I was a little concerned about the Statutory Declaration mentioned under Character requirements. Any ideas?



*Statutory Declaration mentioned under Character requirements* ?? What are you referring to? Where is this mentioned?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Well, even I have soft copies & not got them signed/stamped by the HR.... I don't think that will be needed bcoz we are giving the offer letter & latest salary hike letter from current employer along with the salary slips....
> so the entire info is displayed in the salary slip which can be cross verified with offer letter & latest salary hike letter... So they should not doubt the legitimacy....



Forgot to mention, we are also giving them the Form16 from the employer, which gives all the details + the IT Return slip.... so this should suffice I believe.....


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

*Congratulations Charles*

On behalf of Charles.....Charles got an invite today at 1020am IST!! Congratulations!  arty:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Showering good news guys:


Charles has his ACT SS approved too  

Here is the updated list:


Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Additional docs asked: 7 Mar, submitted: 12 Mar, Ack: 13 mar. + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: Awaited, 3rd in queue on 12 march, 18 mar- CO Assigned (Pat), asked additional docs-18 march. Docs sent:18 March, +outcome 20 March.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO assigned- 18 March (Pat). No additional docs asked for as of now. + outcome 19 March.
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar(Pat).Approve 20,mar. No docs required.

Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10th Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

oooohhhh...the pressure


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Orcablue,

I think this list is working wonders for us  Hope that the processing keeps its pace now. and we all get out grants in the mentioned time frame 

Good luck to you and all in the list!!


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Showering good news guys:
> 
> 
> Charles has his ACT SS approved too
> ...




Congrates Nibiezou and Charles.....

Please keep posting about which docs you are preparing for VISA Application....

Good wishes for others....

Waiting to see all of you one step ahead to ACT!!!


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Congratulations Charles.... gud news to end the day (aus business hrs I mean)....
So all 4 members got their SS +ve.... Hope the COs continue their speed n +ve assessments..... Good luck to all....Cheers!!!!!


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Congratulations Charles.... gud news to end the day (aus business hrs I mean)....
So all 4 members got their SS +ve.... Hope the COs continue their speed n +ve assessments..... Good luck to all....Cheers!!!!!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Pls see attached link
Character and Penal Clearance Requirements


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> thanks to Lemehs, Wanna fly, Yenigalla and Optimus.......all the guys in sailing....
> 
> Yenigalla, you post of the checklist is quite in time for me......
> 
> ...


Hey., can you help with ur act reference no.? This is to help us gauge the time taken between processing of applications


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, heaps all of you! Your support means a lot.
Lots of work to do now. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Pls see attached link
> Character and Penal Clearance Requirements



hey Yenigalla,
I read this page just now. I feel this is for "HIGH RISK" country's people/applicants, whom DIAC might ask to prove their non-involvement in any crimes etc... I assume DIAC must be explicitly asking these applicants to produce this SD. 
Refer below - They say "*YOU MAY BE ASKED TO....*"

As part of the character assessment, *you may be asked to complete a Character statutory declaration.*

others plz share ur thoughts....


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

wana fly said:


> hey Yenigalla,
> I read this page just now. I feel this is for "HIGH RISK" country's people/applicants, whom DIAC might ask to prove their non-involvement in any crimes etc... I assume DIAC must be explicitly asking these applicants to produce this SD.
> Refer below - They say "*YOU MAY BE ASKED TO....*"
> 
> ...


I did read that an applicant might be asked., but wanted a heads up on this detail, in case we are asked to submit. Many applicants have not submitted this declaration., but I am trying to get a clarity here in case I am asked to submit on a later date.
Countries which issue ETA eligible passports are low risk. And India is not eligible


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> I did read that an applicant might be asked., but wanted a heads up on this detail, in case we are asked to submit. Many applicants have not submitted this declaration., but I am trying to get a clarity here in case I am asked to submit on a later date.
> Countries which issue ETA eligible passports are low risk. And India is not eligible




Well, not sure if India is "low risk" country on paper or not... But I assume this document would be explicitly asked by the CO (if he/she find any need of it). And I have not read any post by an Indian applicant that they were asked for this doc. I guess, PCC might be sufficient for all of us....
But yeah, if at all, the CO asks for it.... we don't have any other choice...


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Congrats peanut and prashanth


Hi, Have you heard anything from them regarding yr ACT Nomination. My confirmation date of SS Application Fees received is 29/01/14. Still waiting..No email yet.....


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

Gurdjieff said:


> Thank you, heaps all of you! Your support means a lot.
> Lots of work to do now. Will keep you guys posted.


Congratz!! Plz tell me what the CO wanted to know before approving your ACT nomination? I am really worried...


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

blehill said:


> Yes ...just checked it......same CO Pat Dunne is assigned.....



Hello, Your signature shows your SS is approved yesterday... Do CO send mail of approval?


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello guys.....

I don't have Payslip copies of my ex employer....is it mandatory to submit? If yes what can I do?


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

moitrai said:


> Hello, Your signature shows your SS is approved yesterday... Do CO send mail of approval?


Yes...... I have received three emails....

1. From SkillSelect
2. Laura Hartley----Manager, MIS Team, Migration Services
3. MIS team-- Migration Services


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

Gurdjieff said:


> yes. She asked me:
> 
> 1. Resend verification mail (i had uploaded in app)
> 
> ...



Congratzzz !!! I want to ask do CO ask for bank statement for what we have mentioned in financial capacity declaration?


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

ADRB said:


> hey guys,
> came across this website and found it to be informative...just got myself registered and hope to contribute. applied through an agent. PA: 29th Jan; CO: Awaited. Please add me in the list. Thx



Hello, Great to find someone who have got the same PA date. My PA: 29th Jan; CO: Awaited. Please let us know of your update..... Thank You!!


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

moitrai said:


> Congratz!! Plz tell me what the CO wanted to know before approving your ACT nomination? I am really worried...


CO asked me for

1. Verification mail that I got from ACT MIS in Jan (I verified my occupation coz it was limited)
2. Employment reference (letter from office + last payslip)
3. Declaration of Financial Capacity
4. Statement why I now chose ACT instead of SA, since I was rejected by SA earlier

I had given 1, 2 and 3 when I filed application. Not sure why she asked to resend, but I did anyay.


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Great to hear the news of SS approvals coming in. Congrats to all!!!

How long is the invite valid before we have to lodge the visa? Is it 60 days or i'm sure i read 90 days somewhere during the SS application?

Thanks


----------



## liza_mum (May 27, 2013)

Updated my timeline


*ANZSCO* Code:313113 | *ACS*:+ve 07 May'13 | *IELTS*: 8.5, 8.5, 7, 8 | *VER Stage*: +ve 21st Jan’14 | *ACT* SS-07-Jan'14 applied | *Payment Ack by ACT*: 10 Feb 2014 | *CO to be ASSIGNED *waiting result |


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Hey., can you help with ur act reference no.? This is to help us gauge the time taken between processing of applications


Hey,yenigalla,sorry for the late reply.
My refer no. 012014-103939

Dun know wether it will be useful for you.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> CO asked me for
> 
> 1. Verification mail that I got from ACT MIS in Jan (I verified my occupation coz it was limited)
> 2. Employment reference (letter from office + last payslip)
> ...


I'm really happy for you, good luck. Regarding the Declaration of Financial Capacity, you have to mention how much money you possess (is there any minimal amount that you should have)? What about the payslips? None of my employers provided payslips, is the bank statement enough for this purpose? Even my occupation is limited so I have to verify it, how long did the verification process last? 



Thank you very much.


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi All,

did we hear any good news fromm charles? not sure why I am not finding the thread


----------



## ADRB (Mar 14, 2014)

nibiezou said:


> Woooooopoo...........
> I am approved! !
> No additional documents required!!!!!
> 
> ...


yay! many congrats nibiezou! fantastic news!


----------



## ADRB (Mar 14, 2014)

moitrai said:


> Hello, Great to find someone who have got the same PA date. My PA: 29th Jan; CO: Awaited. Please let us know of your update..... Thank You!!


will keep everyone posted. thx


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> Hey,yenigalla,sorry for the late reply.
> My refer no. 012014-103939
> 
> Dun know wether it will be useful for you.


Tks for sharing nibiezou.


----------



## ADRB (Mar 14, 2014)

Optimus Prime said:


> On behalf of Charles.....Charles got an invite today at 1020am IST!! Congratulations!  arty:


congrats charles...finally we hear the good news from ur end as well!!


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats to charles too


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations charles.

So how long did it take after the CO is assigned?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

hi hopefulhope.

After CO assignment, charles was asked for some docs, which he submitted on the same day and after 2 days, he got invite.


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

ok cool... is the documents related to job links?


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

congrats guys (Edward and Charles)....now this is what we call setting out positive vibes....hehehehhe....
some SS dust to all of us


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> hi hopefulhope.
> 
> After CO assignment, charles was asked for some docs, which he submitted on the same day and after 2 days, he got invite.


Hi Garry! thanks for the response.

Any idea what documents were asked? What is the ocupation code they applied for.

Just to get an idea!

thanks


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

hopefulhope said:


> Hi Garry! thanks for the response.
> 
> Any idea what documents were asked? What is the ocupation code they applied for.
> 
> ...


,


Hi hopefulhope,
Answering on behalf of charles:
Charles was asked the following docs to be sent.
1. Resend verification mail.

2. Resend emp reference letter 

3. Resend declaration on financial capacity

4. Statement saying why I now choose ACT.


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

lakshay.vikas said:


> ,
> 
> 
> Hi hopefulhope,
> ...




hi what is verification mail


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> hi what is verification mail


hopefulhope,
if your job code status is Limited at the time of ur SS appli., u have to get it verified from ACT officials & then only u can apply... else they will not consider ur appli.
This is not required if job code status is OPEN when u submit ur appli......


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

liza_mum said:


> Updated my timeline
> 
> 
> *ANZSCO* Code:313113 | *ACS*:+ve 07 May'13 | *IELTS*: 8.5, 8.5, 7, 8 | *VER Stage*: +ve 21st Jan’14 | *ACT* SS-07-Jan'14 applied | *Payment Ack by ACT*: 10 Feb 2014 | *CO to be ASSIGNED *waiting result |



liza_mum,
ACT SS-07-Jan'14 applied | Payment Ack by ACT: 10 Feb 2014.... Payment Ack after 1 month?  Did u submit d appli. on 7th Jan but paid d fees around 5th Feb?


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

blehill said:


> Friends,
> 
> I don’t know what to say…….today morning I have received two emails…one is from Skillselet ….Invitation for VISA Apply and another from Migration service!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations blehill !!! Wish you success in the journey ahead!!


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> Woooooopoo...........
> I am approved! !
> No additional documents required!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!! Wish you success in the journey ahead!!


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Gurdjieff said:


> Thank you, heaps all of you! Your support means a lot.
> Lots of work to do now. Will keep you guys posted.


Congratulations !!! Wish you success in the journey ahead!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

enida said:


> I'm really happy for you, good luck. Regarding the Declaration of Financial Capacity, you have to mention how much money you possess (is there any minimal amount that you should have)? What about the payslips? None of my employers provided payslips, is the bank statement enough for this purpose? Even my occupation is limited so I have to verify it, how long did the verification process last?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.


Hi enida,

Kindly share your timeline, so that we can seek advice from you accordingly.

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Folks, 

Here is the updated list, Added moitrai:


Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar, + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 March, +outcome 20 March.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO assigned- 18 March. No addl docs asked + outcome 19 March.
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Approve 20,mar. No docs asked.

Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited
moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10th Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> I guess *Yenigalla, Orcablue and ARDB* guys you will assign a CO by tomorrow positively so be ready.


*Hi Yenigalla, Orcablue and ARDB,*
Any latest news regarding CO?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> *Hi Yenigalla, Orcablue and ARDB,*
> Any latest news regarding CO?


Hi Bluebird,

Not yet. Yenigalla is expecting a CO assigned to her case in the first half of next week. Lets see, how it goes 

Cheers,


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

moitrai said:


> Congratzzz !!! I want to ask do CO ask for bank statement for what we have mentioned in financial capacity declaration?


Thanks!
No, CO did not ask me bank statement. I think it's very rare for them to ask (I guess they'd ask if they suspect the info in the declaration)


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

how i wish i had some news


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

pilotg2 said:


> Great to hear the news of SS approvals coming in. Congrats to all!!!
> 
> How long is the invite valid before we have to lodge the visa? Is it 60 days or i'm sure i read 90 days somewhere during the SS application?
> 
> Thanks


60.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

orcablue said:


> how i wish i had some news


You will certainly have it by monday-tuesday orcablue


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

enida said:


> I'm really happy for you, good luck. Regarding the Declaration of Financial Capacity, you have to mention how much money you possess (is there any minimal amount that you should have)? What about the payslips? None of my employers provided payslips, is the bank statement enough for this purpose? Even my occupation is limited so I have to verify it, how long did the verification process last?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.



Thanks! I am happy too! Goodluck for your process. About your questions

*you have to mention how much money you possess?*1. 
No, you don't have to declare how much money you possess in total. You should declare atleast an amount that assures ACT that you can manage the relocation + first few months of expenses while you look for a job. 

*is there any minimal amount that you should have)? *
I could not find a "minimal amount" officially stated anywhere (I suppose because ACT wants you to research and find out the cost of living in Canberra by yourself), so I used the guidance figure given by SA, i.e. 25K AUD for 1 applicant + AUD 5 - 10k per additional applicant and added a few thousands based on my actual financial capacity.

Note that everything need not be in cash. The Financial declaration template allows you to split your financial capacity in cash + other assets. The template is at the end of the Subclass 190 guidelines on Canberrayourfuture website.

*What about the payslips?*
No need of payslips for Fin Capacity Declaration. This is a declaration of how much you actually _have_. Not how much you _earn_.

I did provide my last payslip as_ proof of work ex in nominated occupation _(along with a reference letter from office). I gave payslip because my payslip shows office name, department, desig and recent date, so this was evidence to support the ref letter.

*None of my employers provided payslips, is the bank statement enough for this purpose? *
Again, payslip / bank statement showing salary credit is not relevant to financial capacity declaration. If you mean to show bank statement to prove that you work for a particular employer, then bank statement might act as support if employer name appears in your bank statement salary credit line.

*Even my occupation is limited so I have to verify it, how long did the verification process last? *
Yes, you need to verify it before applying for SS.
Verification took 4 working days for me (see signature for dates)


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> Hi All,
> 
> did we hear any good news fromm charles? not sure why I am not finding the thread


I got SS on 20 March.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Guys,

from our discussion about the last entry date, I am sharing the link of pdf from immi website. Check page 45 :

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf

Also, check the forum on the same,

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/130892-initial-entry-dates-189-190-a.html

Thanks,


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

What are the chances of the closed occupations in ACT to be re-opened again and when? which were under open category for complete 1 year. 

I am for Travel Agency Manager.


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

orcablue said:


> how i wish i had some news


Same here!! Even my PA date is 29th Jan 2014. Please notify if you have any update...


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> What are the chances of the closed occupations in ACT to be re-opened again and when? which were under open category for complete 1 year.
> 
> I am for Travel Agency Manager.


Hi prabodhk,

No one may predict it, but I feel and believe that ACT wont open the occupations before july now.

Is your ielts score sufficient to apply for SS with ACT?

thanks,


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

Guys,I am preparing for my elope.but I found the below email from other forum,it sounds like a bad news!



The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> Guys,I am preparing for my elope.but I found the below email from other forum,it sounds like a bad news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really???


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmm..what im getting from that is although ACT may grant SS, there is still a limit to the number of grants DIAC can give.

Is this intepretation correct? If so, where can i find this DIAC limit for visa190, and why would states still give sponsorship when DIAC has reached limit?


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

nibiezou said:


> Hi,Gurdjeff,there is another possibility, they are aldy working on your case, due to you have prepared high standard documents and there is no extra docs needed, they might approve your case without notice!
> 
> It happened before!!



Hello, Any update? You were next in the queue acc to PA date listed....Eagerly waiting to hear...


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

orcablue said:


> Hmm..what im getting from that is although ACT may grant SS, there is still a limit to the number of grants DIAC can give.
> 
> Is this intepretation correct? If so, where can i find this DIAC limit for visa190, and why would states still give sponsorship when DIAC has reached limit?





 Is it true..If anyone has any info please share... Quite depressing news....


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

Nibiezou, we may be jumping the gun here. 

"The visa for which you have applied...". What visa is the email referencing to?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

nibiezou said:


> Guys,I am preparing for my elope.but I found the below email from other forum,it sounds like a bad news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nibiezou,
I do not feel that there's a need to worry abt this. Very recently, the DIAC updated this info on their site that *the minimum quota for each occupation through SS is 1,000 & there is no upper limit for the 190 category visas.* They also mentioned that the State nominated visa (190) grants has nothing to do with the 189 visa grants.... meaning 189 ceiling limit will be calculated only for 189 category applicants & same is for 190 category applicants...
This is from DIAC site- *Announcement

In late 2013, the department conducted an evaluation of occupational ceilings to assess how they have operated to date and to consider changes to ensure they are performing their intended function.

Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes will be in place from 1 March 2014:

State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations
The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations.*

Also, please visit the below thread on this forum.... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-new-post.html

all the 189 category applicants with 60 points (i.e. minimum points for eligibility to apply 189) & 65 points are waiting since Oct 13 to get an invite but had not got it:cool2: because of the limited number of invites due to occupation ceiling. But they are now jumping with joy (because the DIAC has informed that 189 category visa grants & 190 grants will be calculated separately & this has opened them a huge number of visa grants that will be given on coming monday)....

To further calm down urself, please visit Reports --> Occupation Ceiling on this page.... https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/

*My occupation code is 263212 & untill Feb. 2014, the Occupation Ceiling was 300.. But since March 2014 (after this rule got implemented) the Occupation Ceiling shows at 1000* Also, remember they had given approx 40 out of (earlier) 300 grants till feb 2014. But in this week's result published, DIAC have not added earlier grants given in my occupation till Feb 2014. & *that's why only 1 grant shows now out of the (new number) 1000* 
That's d story my friends..... Phew!!! wat a long post it has become....


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

wana fly said:


> nibiezou,
> I do not feel that there's a need to worry abt this. Very recently, the DIAC updated this info on their site that the minimum quota for each occupation through SS is 1,000 & there is no upper limit for the 190 category visas. They also mentioned that the State nominated visa (190) grants has nothing to do with the 189 visa grants.... meaning 189 ceiling limit will be calculated only for 189 category applicants & same is for 190 category applicants...
> This is from DIAC site- Announcement
> 
> ...


Although long post but truely informative and a good confidence booster.
Thanks wannafly


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

*ok*



Garry2684 said:


> Hi prabodhk,
> 
> No one may predict it, but I feel and believe that ACT wont open the occupations before july now.
> 
> ...


Not yet appeared for 4 times. Result for the 4th attempt is on 28 march. Fingers crossed .. hoping to get 7 overall and 7 in speaking. 

If I get the desired IELTS score..will I be able to start the process of SS or I will have to wait till the occupation gets re-opened? 

Please guide!


----------



## nibiezou (Mar 7, 2014)

wana fly said:


> nibiezou,
> I do not feel that there's a need to worry abt this. Very recently, the DIAC updated this info on their site that *the minimum quota for each occupation through SS is 1,000 & there is no upper limit for the 190 category visas.* They also mentioned that the State nominated visa (190) grants has nothing to do with the 189 visa grants.... meaning 189 ceiling limit will be calculated only for 189 category applicants & same is for 190 category applicants...
> This is from DIAC site- *Announcement
> 
> ...



hey, wanna fly, I noticed the DIAC announcement in Feb regarding the ceiling of 190.
But which made me worried is that many of the 190 applicants received the mentioned email in March. 
Anyway,I will loge my application in the coming week, and see what will happen.....


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Follow the link attached . for your perusal

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> Not yet appeared for 4 times. Result for the 4th attempt is on 28 march. Fingers crossed .. hoping to get 7 overall and 7 in speaking.
> 
> If I get the desired IELTS score..will I be able to start the process of SS or I will have to wait till the occupation gets re-opened?
> 
> Please guide!


Hi prabodhk,

First of all, good luck for the results. I hope and pray you sail through this time .

If you get the desired scores, you will have to check in which states your occupation is open and apply accordingly. I have applied to ACT, so I am aware of most of the rules for ACT, but for other states, I am not sure about the rules. If your occupation is open in ACT, you can apply with an IELTS 7 overall, However if its limited, you would need IELTS 7 each and get your occupation verified by ACT MIS team before applying for SS with ACT.

For closed occupations, there are additional mandatory requirements. Kindly refer to the 190 guidelines document available on Canberra's website.

Thanks,


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

In my category 225412 earlier occupation ceiling table was showing 2040/220 but today its showing 2040/0, i dont understand why its like this??

Anyone pls help me understand.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> In my category 225412 earlier occupation ceiling table was showing 2040/220 but today its showing 2040/0, i dont understand why its like this??
> 
> Anyone pls help me understand.


Hey Jatin,
Very recently, the DIAC updated this info on their site that the minimum quota for each occupation through SS is 1,000 & there is no upper limit for the 190 category visas. 
DIAC has reset the counter for all the job codes from March invi. round. I assume, in ur occupation code the ceiling upper value is 2040. that's why DIAC has not brought down the upper limit from 2040 to 1000, but they have reset the counter for visa grants given from 220 to 0, which is def. a gud sign I would say....


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

I have finally got the desired bands in ielts for SS but now I see that my occupation is under closed category in ACT... is there any other state that is open for 149211..or any other way to apply for visa


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

neha9867 said:


> I have finally got the desired bands in ielts for SS but now I see that my occupation is under closed category in ACT... is there any other state that is open for 149211..or any other way to apply for visa



Hello,
ACT was the only state who was nominating applicants in this category but even that is CLOSED now. Please refer the guidelines for the same below -
CLOSED OCCUPATIONS 
Applicants working in Canberra in the nominated occupation are eligible to 
apply. Overseas applicants with an ACT job offer or close family member 
living in Canberra may be eligible to apply. Occupations must be verified 
before the application for nomination is lodged. See nomination guidelines.

So if u are able to fulfill any of the above conditions mentioned by ACT, then u r eligible to apply for SS. Else, there's no chance as of now (I assume).... don't want to spread -ve vibes for u, but its very unlikely that ACT would now open the list again.... They already have plenty of applications to process & we are approaching towards the end of visa cycle for 13-14. 
You can keep monitoring the status on this link though.... ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

neha9867 said:


> I have finally got the desired bands in ielts for SS but now I see that my occupation is under closed category in ACT... is there any other state that is open for 149211..or any other way to apply for visa


Hi,

Your occupation is only in CSOL list so now you can wait for any state to open your occupation. The only way you can apply if you have an employer sponsor or family sponsor visa.

Manan


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your occupation is only in CSOL list so now you can wait for any state to open your occupation. The only way you can apply if you have an employer sponsor or family sponsor visa.
> 
> Manan



Hey Manan_20
Even ur occupation is closed by now. have u applied for SS earlier? plz update ur signature....


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Hey Manan_20
> Even ur occupation is closed by now. have u applied for SS earlier? plz update ur signature....


Yes it is closed now. I am waiting for NSW or ACT to open. But I don't see any chance of opening it up before July.

Manan


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

*Employee Reference Letter*

What is Employment reference letter? Is it experience letter from HR of my company..or is it something else. If so what can be the content of such letter...Plz help...


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

moitrai said:


> What is Employment reference letter? Is it experience letter from HR of my company..or is it something else. If so what can be the content of such letter...Plz help...



hello,
Employment reference letter is given by the HR dept. of the company on the company letter head, which states all the details like ur date of joining, Designation, Roles & Responsibilities in detail, Last working day (if applicable). 
In most of the cases, people submit the Employment reference letters for the past experiences & for the current employer, people would normally submit the SD by a colleague or manager....


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

*Hi Yenigalla and Orcablue, *

Any latest news regarding CO? Please update.....


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

neha9867 said:


> I have finally got the desired bands in ielts for SS but now I see that my occupation is under closed category in ACT... is there any other state that is open for 149211..or any other way to apply for visa


Hi Neha, to your question to if there are other states that are open to the occupation that you intend to apply through: you may want to check the state websites for the latest information.

Have listed the states for you below.

1. Northern: Pathways through Business & Skilled Migration - Australia's Northern Territory
2. WA: http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx
3. South: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol
4. NSW: https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/state-migration-plan
5. Queensland: Home | Migration Queensland
and of-course ACT - which you probably already have.

Cheers, SDM:couch2:


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

moitrai said:


> *Hi Yenigalla and Orcablue, *
> 
> Any latest news regarding CO? Please update.....


Nothing yet on my end


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

neha9867 said:


> I have finally got the desired bands in ielts for SS but now I see that my occupation is under closed category in ACT... is there any other state that is open for 149211..or any other way to apply for visa


congratulations buddy....

ooper wale k ghar der hai par andher nahi...


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

finally....got the DIBP invitation...feeling lil relaxed!!
but miles to go before i sleep...!!


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

JatinBhatia said:


> finally....got the DIBP invitation...feeling lil relaxed!!
> but miles to go before i sleep...!!


Dont worry jatin...
U are just inches away from ur dream..


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

JatinBhatia said:


> finally....got the DIBP invitation...feeling lil relaxed!!
> but miles to go before i sleep...!!


Congratulations JatinBhatia...... Glad to know that ACT officials are approving SS at a gud pace. Please update ur signature with all details. (especially the payment ack date by state. this will help many others to calculate their dates)


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

SuperDuperMan said:


> Hi Neha, to your question to if there are other states that are open to the occupation that you intend to apply through: you may want to check the state websites for the latest information.
> 
> Have listed the states for you below.
> 
> ...


UPdated List: 

Australian Capital Territory 
Business Migration Section 
Business and Tourism 
Chief Minister’s Department 
Home - Business Development

New South Wales 
Department of State and Regional Development 
Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Northern Territory 
Department of Business, Industry and Resource Development 
Pathways through Business & Skilled Migration - Australia's Northern Territory

Queensland 
Department of Tourism, Regional Development and Industry 
www.dtrdi.qld.gov.au

South Australia 
Immigration South Australia 
Department of Trade and Economic Development 
www.migration.sa.gov.au

Tasmania 
Tasmanian Government 
The Department of Economic Development, Tourism and the Arts

Victoria 
State Government of Victoria 
Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria

Western Australia 
Department of Training and Workforce Development 
www.migration.wa.gov.au


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

SuperDuperMan said:


> UPdated List:
> 
> Australian Capital Territory
> Business Migration Section
> ...



SuperDuperMan,
I agree that the info. above is correct. But why work more when below site tells u everything on 1 page...  :tea:

ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Wanafly,

Did anyone where lucky to hear from ACT, latest thats is on friday or today?

Can anyone please update the co assignment list.


----------



## ADRB (Mar 14, 2014)

No news yet from my end on CO allocation


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

wana fly said:


> SuperDuperMan,
> I agree that the info. above is correct. But why work more when below site tells u everything on 1 page...  :tea:
> 
> ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)


Thats SOO cool! i ve learnt something new today - thanks a bunch arty:


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dear All
i need your urgent help regarding ACT sponsorship requirement for limited occupation. please guide me that how to show the advertisements of job while i am in pakistan. ? they do not accept web links. please read the following and guide me.

"	Personal research into recent advertised positions relevant to the nominated occupation (a minimum of 5 vacancies and not more than 8). You must provide:
•	a copy of the full advertisement. It is essential that the date of the advertisement as well as the location where the job is offered is displayed. Web links alone are not acceptable and, if provided, could result in the criterion not being met. 
•	an employment statement: you must explain how your qualifications, knowledge, and experience relate to and meet the requirements of each of the job advertisements. 
	Please note:
•	the job advertisements must be relevant to the nominated occupation e.g. Manager occupations: managerial positions must be provided. You should not include assistant, representative, support or junior positions. 
•	employment opportunities requiring Australian citizenship and/or an Australian Security clearance will not be accepted as evidence of employability. If you supply a vacancy directly or indirectly related to working with the Australian (Federal) Government, the onus is on you to demonstrate that Australian citizenship is not required.
"

please guide

samy


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

Dear friends,

I am in a difficult situation and I desperately need your help. I am preparing the documents for ACT sponsorship but I am facing difficulties in finding job opportunities. My code is Engineering Technologist and my job experience is related to Telecommunications Engineering and ICT (I have worked more than 5 years as a VAS Engineer in the telecoms industry). My code needs verification and I need to find 5 - 8 jobs advertised that do not mention Australian citizenship or security clearance requirements. I cannot find any job that doesn't include these two requirements; please can you share any link where I can find advertisements (5-8) relevant to my occupation code? 

Thank you very much and God bless you,


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

samy25 said:


> Dear All
> i need your urgent help regarding ACT sponsorship requirement for limited occupation. please guide me that how to show the advertisements of job while i am in pakistan. ? they do not accept web links. please read the following and guide me.
> 
> samy


Dear Sammy, most of us are in our home countries...so do not worry about being in Pakistan.
By not accepting the weblink they mean that if you only copy paste the link on which job is advertised, they won't accept it. All you need to do is copy paste the job advertisement on word, also copy paste the link at the bottom so that they can verify it if they want to. Also, do not forget to copy paste the address, name of organisation, contact person, any relevant detail and then you can write job statement explaining why you are suitable for this specific job(you may refer to your skills mentioned in your CV for this task).
Good Luck!


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, Read somewhere that ACT has closed down SS for the year 2013-14.
Following is the exact text.

ACT State Sponsorship Closure

It was announced today by the ACT Government that the program targets for the Skilled (subclass 190) visa have been met for the 2013/14 financial year.

Effective close of business today (25 March 2014), applications for ACT nomination from overseas residents will not be accepted. Overseas residents will not be able to apply for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until the program reopens in July 2014.


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

amitc21 said:


> Hi, Read somewhere that ACT has closed down SS for the year 2013-14.
> Following is the exact text.
> 
> ACT State Sponsorship Closure
> ...


Hi amitc21, 
This is really depressing news. May I know where the above was extracted from? Where can I find the link to which the above was stated? Thanks.


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

http://fb.me/20TBauQPK


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

ACT joins NSW subclass 190 Sponsorships as Effectively Closed
The ACT is about to close external nominations in another four and a half hours - see below.

They now join NSW in having effectively frozen the subclass 190 program until July.

Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa – Closure of ACT nomination program to overseas applicants for 2013/14

The Australian Capital Territory (ACT) is pleased to announce that program targets for the Skilled- Nominated (subclass 190) visa have been met for the 2013/14 financial year.
Effective close of business today (25 March 2014), applications for ACT nomination from overseas residents will not be accepted. If your clients are living overseas, they will not be able to apply for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until the program reopens in July 2014.
If your clients are living in Canberra and working in a skilled occupation, they are still able to apply for ACT nomination of the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa providing they meet the current nomination criteria. 

Note that people living in the ACT are still able to apply.

cheers,

George Lombard


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

amitc21 said:


> ACT joins NSW subclass 190 Sponsorships as Effectively Closed
> The ACT is about to close external nominations in another four and a half hours - see below.
> 
> They now join NSW in having effectively frozen the subclass 190 program until July.
> ...


Amit, this detail is not mentioned on ACT website yet. New applicants will have to wait until July 2014., existing or applications under processing should not be effected.


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

amitc21 said:


> ACT joins NSW subclass 190 Sponsorships as Effectively Closed
> The ACT is about to close external nominations in another four and a half hours - see below.
> 
> They now join NSW in having effectively frozen the subclass 190 program until July.
> ...


Thanks for the info, amitc21!
I hope this would not affect those who had submitted their applications and are praying and hoping everyday to get a positive reply soon!


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

amitc21 said:


> ACT joins NSW subclass 190 Sponsorships as Effectively Closed
> The ACT is about to close external nominations in another four and a half hours - see below.
> 
> They now join NSW in having effectively frozen the subclass 190 program until July.
> ...


Looks like those out there eyeing Canberra will just have to wait. :fish2:

But for those who made it into the window, man...this is cutting it really close  Just hope SS will be positive


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, My agent just got following mail from ACT dept 


Dear Agents

Further clarification to the announcement below, the closure of the ACT 190 nomination program will only affect overseas clients seeking to lodge applications after COB today.

Applications for ACT nomination already submitted before COB today will still be processed in queue order.

Please note, the processing time for applications lodged in late February onwards is likely to be 4 to 6 months, due to the large number of applications received prior to the publication of the 2014 Occupation List
Regards


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Amit, this detail is not mentioned on ACT website yet. New applicants will have to wait until July 2014., existing or applications under processing should not be effected.



Thanks Yenigalla for the info..Did u receive any mail yet regarding CO allotment yet?


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



enida said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am in a difficult situation and I desperately need your help. I am preparing the documents for ACT sponsorship but I am facing difficulties in finding job opportunities. My code is Engineering Technologist and my job experience is related to Telecommunications Engineering and ICT (I have worked more than 5 years as a VAS Engineer in the telecoms industry). My code needs verification and I need to find 5 - 8 jobs advertised that do not mention Australian citizenship or security clearance requirements. I cannot find any job that doesn't include these two requirements; please can you share any link where I can find advertisements (5-8) relevant to my occupation code?
> 
> Thank you very much and God bless you,


.

Hi Enida,

Please try the following job portals, seek.com, mercadojobs.com, michael page.com, Alertas jobomas.com, Indeed.com, mycareer.com, jooble.com, experteer.com, and jobrapido.com......

I'm sure you will succeed in finding jobs through one of these portals.

All the best.


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

JatinBhatia said:


> finally....got the DIBP invitation...feeling lil relaxed!!
> but miles to go before i sleep...!!


Congratz jatin...Thrilled to hear that. After all we are all waiting for this 'D' day here...

How many working days did it take after ACT PA date to get the DIBP invitation?


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



amitc21 said:


> Hi, My agent just got following mail from ACT dept
> 
> 
> Dear Agents
> ...


.

Hi Amit,

Check with your agent, if they have mentioned anywhere that they would not consider those who have already applied before March 25th, 2014.

For, i would assume, they will consider applications, that have already been submitted. There may be a delay, but the consideration part wud carry on.


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Amit,
> 
> ...


The last line of the mail clearly indicates that ACT will consider applications till 25th march, but processing will be delayed by 4-6 months 
*"Please note, the processing time for applications lodged in late February onwards is likely to be 4 to 6 months, due to the large number of applications received prior to the publication of the 2014 Occupation List"*


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Amit, this detail is not mentioned on ACT website yet. New applicants will have to wait until July 2014., existing or applications under processing should not be effected.



Yenigalla,
I have gone thr' the posts since the news of ACT State Sponsorship Closure. can u update abt ur status please? did u hear anything abt CO allocation? As per earlier timelines, u shd be getting a CO anytime from now on.... plz keep us posted.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi guys
even my agent got the same emails and they have confirmed that who has already applied is not affected. However, hope there will not be any rejections....

the time-frame is now extended to 4-6 months  this will require most of us to reproduce job ads and employee statements ?? ahhhh..... 

anyone who got invitations recently please update your PA date and ACT approval date. so we can track our timelines... as per the email who applied in late February are bound by the new timeline... and i think mine is late feb?? PA 18th Feb?? 

all the best to everyone.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

enida said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am in a difficult situation and I desperately need your help. I am preparing the documents for ACT sponsorship but I am facing difficulties in finding job opportunities. My code is Engineering Technologist and my job experience is related to Telecommunications Engineering and ICT (I have worked more than 5 years as a VAS Engineer in the telecoms industry). My code needs verification and I need to find 5 - 8 jobs advertised that do not mention Australian citizenship or security clearance requirements. I cannot find any job that doesn't include these two requirements; please can you share any link where I can find advertisements (5-8) relevant to my occupation code?
> 
> Thank you very much and God bless you,


Hi Enida

In addition to the links suggested by Neville in an earlier post, you may also try Linked In. I found most of my job ads there.

I hope you're keeping track of the news that ACT will not accept any more applications for state nomination between today and July 2014 (unless you have are working in Canberra already, or have a job offer from a Canberra employer, or have a close relative in Canberra). 

If you will be eligible to apply only in July 2014, you should look job ads + make your employment statement around June/July, not now.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

SL76 said:


> Hi guys
> even my agent got the same emails and they have confirmed that who has already applied is not affected. However, hope there will not be any rejections....
> 
> the time-frame is now extended to 4-6 months  this will require most of us to reproduce job ads and employee statements ?? ahhhh.....
> ...




Even I fear the same... The rejection rate might go up as they have many applications now.  Also, its weird to know that they are saying 4-6 months instead of earlier communicated 8 weeks' time frame. If it is to be consider true, It will run into Aug-Sept. Why would someone wait until Aug-Sept. when the cycle will be refreshed on July 1st? Also, the fact that NSW & VIC would open up by then, why would people go to ACT then? (as this state has 90% jobs asking Citizenship & security clearance) :yell::smash::fencing::frusty:


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Even I fear the same... The rejection rate might go up as they have many applications now.  Also, its weird to know that they are saying 4-6 months instead of earlier communicated 8 weeks' time frame. If it is to be consider true, It will run into Aug-Sept. Why would someone wait until Aug-Sept. when the cycle will be refreshed on July 1st? Also, the fact that NSW & VIC would open up by then, why would people go to ACT then? (as this state has 90% jobs asking Citizenship & security clearance) :yell::smash::fencing::frusty:


ya its a bit discouraging although not so bad as some guys now cant apply at all till july.... so being thankful for this... and hope no rejections after all these... 

anyways, i think you will get it in 8-10 weeks max as you are in mid feb?? 

mine am not sure most prob late ;( but lets see... hope there will be no negative visa rules changes by this time ...  

we will keep tracking by out status updates here, we will have a good indication of timelines in this forum ..


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

SL76 said:


> ya its a bit discouraging although not so bad as some guys now cant apply at all till july.... so being thankful for this... and hope no rejections after all these...
> 
> anyways, i think you will get it in 8-10 weeks max as you are in mid feb??
> 
> ...



hey,
we all are in line for the SS with difference of 3-4 days in our PAs. Lets hope n pray that we get it by mid-end of April. At least that's what we can wish.... My application was lodged on 12th feb & my friend in Australia paid the fees on the same day for me. By then there was no talk abt the new list (of 24th feb) from ACT... It was published on their site only on 14th. So logically, not many people would have rushed to apply on or before 14th.... Still not sure why they are saying 4-6 months 

Rest we'll come to know once Yenigalla & people following her gets a news on CO allocation.....


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

amitc21 said:


> The last line of the mail clearly indicates that ACT will consider applications till 25th march, but processing will be delayed by 4-6 months
> *"Please note, the processing time for applications lodged in late February onwards is likely to be 4 to 6 months, due to the large number of applications received prior to the publication of the 2014 Occupation List"*


Hi Amit,

I am referring to the last line posted by you:

"Please note, the processing time for applications lodged in late February onwards is likely to be 4 to 6 months, due to the large number of applications received prior to the publication of the 2014 Occupation List"


See, the interpretation of this as per my agent is that because there were a lot of applications lodged before 24th feb, so the applications lodged after 24th feb are expected to be delayed. So, the time line of 4-6 months is not applicable to applications lodged before 24 feb.

thanks,


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> I am referring to the last line posted by you:
> 
> ...


Garry2684,
I wish & pray that this turns out to be the actual case & all of us get our SS processed in the earlier calculated timelines....
But again, nothing is clear until others with PA dated 28,29,30 Jan. gets a CO assigned.... We highly reckon on u guys (with these dates as ur PA). So plz update imm after u r assigned a CO & +ve SS....


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Garry2684,
> I wish & pray that this turns out to be the actual case & all of us get our SS processed in the earlier calculated timelines....
> But again, nothing is clear until others with PA dated 28,29,30 Jan. gets a CO assigned.... We highly reckon on u guys (with these dates as ur PA). So plz update imm after u r assigned a CO & +ve SS....


Yes Amol,

I am sure. See, if they wanted, they could have clearly mentioned this that applicants who applied after 14th feb should expect 4-6 months delay, but they have written three parts:

1. Who is affected? === Applicants in late feb onwards shud expect this delay
2. Why are they affected? ==== due to large number of applications received.
3. When did they receive those applications? ---=== between 14feb and 24 feb.

Now, it does not include us in the category. I am sure. 

Stay focused fellas  and positive  

Bindu will get a CO assigned tomorrow, Lets all pray for Bindu and Alan 

Cheers,


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Yes Amol,
> 
> I am sure. See, if they wanted, they could have clearly mentioned this that applicants who applied after 14th feb should expect 4-6 months delay, but they have written three parts:
> 
> ...


Does Bindu uses Yenigalla as her user name in this forum? If so 'All the very best'!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

moitrai, 

lets pray for all buddy 

Lolx


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Yenigalla,
> I have gone thr' the posts since the news of ACT State Sponsorship Closure. can u update abt ur status please? did u hear anything abt CO allocation? As per earlier timelines, u shd be getting a CO anytime from now on.... plz keep us posted.


Hi., haven't heard from as yet.


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

orcablue and ADRB did u guys hear back from SS? Please keep us posted.
Iam in the list after you guys.


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Yes Amol,
> 
> I am sure. See, if they wanted, they could have clearly mentioned this that applicants who applied after 14th feb should expect 4-6 months delay, but they have written three parts:
> 
> ...


Wonderful explanation..
Thanks for working as a positive crusader Gary...


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

lakshay.vikas said:


> Wonderful explanation..
> Thanks for working as a positive crusader Gary...


Guys, my agent just called and informed that nominations for 190 category for ACT have been stalled as they met the quota for this year. 

Requesting all aspirants (which includes me too...) to keep the faith and patience as nominations will now open up in July 2014


Perseverance pays guys.... Keep you chin up and don't let despair creep in to the head.


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Guys, my agent just called and informed that nominations for 190 category for ACT have been stalled as they met the quota for this year.
> 
> Requesting all aspirants (which includes me too...) to keep the faith and patience as nominations will now open up in July 2014
> 
> ...


Does that mean that ACT would stop processing the application even though we had already submitted the application earlier? 

:Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi all., on my enquiry with ACT MIS, I was informed that I was 14 in que and they currently processing applicants confirmed on Jan 28.

@atiredperson- ACT has clearly stated closure of state nominated 190 applicants. 
Applications which have already been submitted will be processed as per their guidelines. But, delays are anticipated. 
Why don't you update your timeline to Garry's list. It's for the benefit of everyone.
Reg
Yenigalla


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi all., on my enquiry with ACT MIS, I was informed that I was 14 in que and they currently processing applicants confirmed on Jan 28.
> 
> @atiredperson- ACT has clearly stated closure of state nominated 190 applicants.
> Applications which have already been submitted will be processed as per their guidelines. But, delays are anticipated.
> ...


I had an agent submitted the application. I only know my submission date was 27 Jan, but do not know my PA date. I tried to ask the agent for the PA date but was not given. Not sure how to update the list as I don't have the PA date 

Do you think the delay would be up to months for my case?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi all., on my enquiry with ACT MIS, I was informed that I was 14 in que and they currently processing applicants confirmed on Jan 28.
> 
> @atiredperson- ACT has clearly stated closure of state nominated 190 applicants.
> Applications which have already been submitted will be processed as per their guidelines. But, delays are anticipated.
> ...


Yenigalla,
Thnx for the update. *I SPOKE TO ACT OFFICER JUST NOW ON THE PHONE.... SHE CLEARLY MENTIONED THAT THE ANNOUNCEMENT ON THEIR SITE IS FOR THE NEW APPLICANTS TRYING TO APPLY POST 25TH MARCH & NOT FOR ONES WHO HAS ALREADY APPLIED FOR ACT SS.... I TOLD HER THAT MY PA IS 14TH FEB & SHE SAID YOU WILL BE GRANTED SS IF YOU MEET THE CRITERIA. SHE DID NOT COMMENT ON THE TIMELINE THOUGH... SHE SAID THEY R TRYING THEIR BEST TO MEET THE TIME FRAMES GIVEN TO APPLICANTS....
SO THIS IS DEF. A GOOD NEWS GUYS. THERE MIGHT BE A DELAY..... BUT WE SHOULD GET THE SS....* :amen::fingerscrossed:


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi all., on my enquiry with ACT MIS, I was informed that I was 14 in que and they currently processing applicants confirmed on Jan 28.
> 
> @atiredperson- ACT has clearly stated closure of state nominated 190 applicants.
> Applications which have already been submitted will be processed as per their guidelines. But, delays are anticipated.
> ...


Yenigalla,
good to know that they have finally arrived on PA dated 28th Jan. But 14 in the queue  
looks like they r going to take at least another 7 working days to grant u SS... If we consider almost same number of applications per day, I assume they will be making it in 10-11 weeks as compared to 8 weeks mentioned in their email....


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Guys!!!*Yenigalla, Orcablue, ARDB*
Any update regarding CO
Regards,


----------



## shamsherkainth (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello guys,
I am Shamsher. I lodged application for ACT SS on February 20 and Payment acknowledgement date is 24 Feb. Are you guys expecting long delays for the application results to come out for those who applied around the time I did. I was also reading on the 190 subclass forum that the grant of visa has also been stopped untill after July 1. any bearing on us?


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



shamsherkainth said:


> Hello guys,
> I am Shamsher. I lodged application for ACT SS on February 20 and Payment acknowledgement date is 24 Feb. Are you guys expecting long delays for the application results to come out for those who applied around the time I did. I was also reading on the 190 subclass forum that the grant of visa has also been stopped untill after July 1. any bearing on us?


Hi Shamsherkainth,

Yes there are delays expected, but more inline for those who have applied post Feb 24th, 2014, when ACT had closed all its occupations. The impact would be mainly for those who have applied after March 25th, 2014. They will have to wait until July 2014.

Keep the faith and hope for the best.


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Guys!!!*Yenigalla, Orcablue, ARDB*
> Any update regarding CO
> Regards,


No news yet...and the wait goes on
:fish2::violin:ray:out::faint:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Yenigalla,
> Thnx for the update. *I SPOKE TO ACT OFFICER JUST NOW ON THE PHONE.... SHE CLEARLY MENTIONED THAT THE ANNOUNCEMENT ON THEIR SITE IS FOR THE NEW APPLICANTS TRYING TO APPLY POST 25TH MARCH & NOT FOR ONES WHO HAS ALREADY APPLIED FOR ACT SS.... I TOLD HER THAT MY PA IS 14TH FEB & SHE SAID YOU WILL BE GRANTED SS IF YOU MEET THE CRITERIA. SHE DID NOT COMMENT ON THE TIMELINE THOUGH... SHE SAID THEY R TRYING THEIR BEST TO MEET THE TIME FRAMES GIVEN TO APPLICANTS....
> SO THIS IS DEF. A GOOD NEWS GUYS. THERE MIGHT BE A DELAY..... BUT WE SHOULD GET THE SS....* :amen::fingerscrossed:


After Mar 25th., ?when they have stopped accepting SS (190)applications post Mar25th, ?? ACT is not open to 489 too. So who will apply post March 25th. I am a little unclear on this.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Yenigalla,
> good to know that they have finally arrived on PA dated 28th Jan. But 14 in the queue
> looks like they r going to take at least another 7 working days to grant u SS... If we consider almost same number of applications per day, I assume they will be making it in 10-11 weeks as compared to 8 weeks mentioned in their email....


Perhaps., there were a lot of applicants who were confirmed on Jan 28th. ,which may not be the case always.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Just a heads up to future ACT immigrants. 

The large majority of jobs in ACT require security clearances accessible only to citizens. Even private companies require it because they work with government .

Non security cleareance jobs are more limited for PR holders. 

Just something to keep on mind if you are considering ACT


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

Case officer Assigned: Pat Dunne on 27/03/2014. 

Guys what will be the next step....Will she email me for additional docs again?

Plz pray for me..........:hail:


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> After Mar 25th., ?when they have stopped accepting SS (190)applications post Mar25th, ?? ACT is not open to 489 too. So who will apply post March 25th. I am a little unclear on this.


Yenigalla,
The ACT Govt posted an Announcement on their site on 25th March. The lady I spoke to said the list was revised on 24th Feb (as we know). So, till 25th March they were still considering applications for SS (for job codes which are still open & limited). But from 26th onwards, no SS application will be accepted even if the job code is open.... this was specifically for the ACT SS & not 190..... if we get our SS +ve, we are bound to get an invite for 190 & it will be granted for sure...... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

moitrai said:


> Case officer Assigned: Pat Dunne on 27/03/2014.
> 
> Guys what will be the next step....Will she email me for additional docs again?
> 
> Plz pray for me..........:hail:


Congrats moitrai... Hope to hear a good news from you soon.... I see that ur PA is 29th.... Does that mean they are done with people on 28th?? 
Yenigalla said yesterday that she was 14th in queue.... so all these applications cleared in a day? 
Also, we dont know result of Yenigalla's appli? eep:


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

moitrai said:


> Case officer Assigned: Pat Dunne on 27/03/2014.
> 
> Guys what will be the next step....Will she email me for additional docs again?
> 
> Plz pray for me..........:hail:


Dear friend , in the event they require further information,they will mail you the details. Else you should be recieving a grant tomorrow. All the best!


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Dear friend , in the event they require further information,they will mail you the details. Else you should be recieving a grant tomorrow. All the best!


Hey,
what abt ur appli.? Did u receive any update on it? Ur PA date was 28th & Moitrai has got a CO for PA dated 29th. So they should have processed urs & then moved to 29th ??


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Yenigalla,
> The ACT Govt posted an Announcement on their site on 25th March. The lady I spoke to said the list was revised on 24th Feb (as we know). So, till 25th March they were still considering applications for SS (for job codes which are still open & limited). But from 26th onwards, no SS application will be accepted even if the job code is open.... this was specifically for the ACT SS & not 190..... if we get our SS +ve, we are bound to get an invite for 190 & it will be granted for sure...... :fingerscrossed:


Yes., you are right. What I meant was ACT SS for 190 applicants .Techinically there will not be any applicants after Mar 25 until they open again in July.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

*Hello*



Yenigalla said:


> Yes., you are right. What I meant was ACT SS for 190 applicants .Techinically there will not be any applicants after Mar 25 until they open again in July.



hmmm....
what abt ur appli.? Did u receive any update on it? Ur PA date was 28th & Moitrai has got a CO for PA dated 29th. So they should have processed urs & then moved to 29th ?? 
if they have moved to 29th, it means they are either done with applications on 28th or they are simply assigning CO to applications & will process them at their own pace.... ??


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

orcablue said:


> No news yet...and the wait goes on
> :fish2::violin:ray:out::faint:


Hi ORCABLUE,
I hope CO will assign you, ARDB and Yenigalla by tomorrow.
Gud Luck


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

moitrai said:


> Case officer Assigned: Pat Dunne on 27/03/2014.
> 
> Guys what will be the next step....Will she email me for additional docs again?
> 
> Plz pray for me..........:hail:


Congrats


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Dear friend , in the event they require further information,they will mail you the details. Else you should be recieving a grant tomorrow. All the best!


hi Yenigalla,
Your PA is 28th and they have assigned CO to Moitrai, there are two possibilities, I guess you will assigned CO by tomorrow or you will receive SS grant directly.
Gud Luck.


----------



## ADRB (Mar 14, 2014)

CO assigned today morning (as per my agent)!!...don't have any other details apart from this :-(


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Another person got a CO for PA dated 29th Jan. Not sure whats happening.... people with PA dated 28th are still waiting to get a CO....


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

ADRB said:


> CO assigned today morning (as per my agent)!!...don't have any other details apart from this :-(


Congrats ADRB


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

ADRB said:


> CO assigned today morning (as per my agent)!!...don't have any other details apart from this :-(


Yeah, CONGRATS ADRB..... Hope to hear a news from you ASAP.... Cheers... All d best...


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Another person got a CO for PA dated 29th Jan. Not sure whats happening.... people with PA dated 28th are still waiting to get a CO....


Hi wana fly,
CO will assign them by tomorrow I guess, furthermore, Yenigalla may get direct grant.

My PA is 12 and your is 14. Just wait and see their changing strategies day by day.
Gud luck


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Updated:
> 
> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar, + Outcome 14 Mar
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 March, +outcome 20 March.
> ...



Updated with good news


----------



## honeyarya (Jan 27, 2014)

I want to aply for ACT sonsership, but right now my occupation code is not in list. do anyone have idea when are new list coming .....when would my occupation will be in the demand list.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

*UPDATED LIST - *

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar, + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 March, +outcome 20 March.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO assigned- 18 March. No addl docs asked + outcome 19 March.
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Approve 20,mar. No docs asked.

Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited

ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned : 27 March. Awaiting further communication.
moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: Assigned: 27 March. Awaiting further communication.

sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10th Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
shamsherkainthA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

honeyarya said:


> I want to aply for ACT sonsership, but right now my occupation code is not in list. do anyone have idea when are new list coming .....when would my occupation will be in the demand list.


Hi honeyarya,
Please wait until 1st July at least. Please follow up ACT and South Australia because both have requirement of your occupation.
Gud Luck


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

honeyarya said:


> I want to aply for ACT sonsership, but right now my occupation code is not in list. do anyone have idea when are new list coming .....when would my occupation will be in the demand list.


Hye,
ur job code is in "Special Conditions Apply" in South Australia...... plz check their state website & if u match the criteria you can still apply in this year only (i.e. before july)....


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

wana fly said:


> *UPDATED LIST - *
> 
> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar, + Outcome 14 Mar
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 March, +outcome 20 March.
> ...



My PA (if it is the date u sent for SS) is 31st Jan: Waiting waiting.. Will keep you all wonderful people informed. wish me good luck


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum but have already benefited a lot from your experience sharing in this thread. A big thank you to all of you! I'll add myself and hopefulhope to the 'status update list' in next post.

Goodf luck to Yenigalla，Orcablue，ARDB and moitrai. Hopefully we'll get some good news tmr.


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

UPDATED LIST - 

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar, + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 March, +outcome 20 March.
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO assigned- 18 March. No addl docs asked + outcome 19 March.
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Approve 20,mar. No docs asked.

Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: Awaited

ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned : 27 March. Awaiting further communication.
moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: Assigned: 27 March. Awaiting further communication.

hopefulhope: PA: Jan31. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10th Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
shamsherkainthA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> UPDATED LIST -
> 
> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar, + Outcome 14 Mar
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 March, +outcome 20 March.
> ...




Hi Joycee and Hopefulhope,

PA is Payment Acknowledgement date . 

Thanks,


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

Guys, reporting from my end. I got SS+ & invite today 

Hang in there the rest of you. Its coming. Its on its way. The process works, so trust it ya


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

orcablue said:


> Guys, reporting from my end. I got SS+ & invite today
> 
> Hang in there the rest of you. Its coming. Its on its way. The process works, so trust it ya


Congrats, Orcablue! We are so happy for you!


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Joycee and Hopefulhope,
> 
> PA is Payment Acknowledgement date .
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks Garry. Yes, I do understand that. Not sure whether hopefulhope got PA on the same day of his/her application. Maybe he/she can correct the list him/herself later if there's anything inaccurate.

Updated Orcablue's status in the following list and I believe Yenigalla has got the outcome as well. - 

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan: CO: 6 March. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar +outcome 20 Mar
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 March. No addl docs asked + outcome 19 Mar
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Approve 20 Mar. No docs asked.

Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited

Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar

ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned : 27 March. Awaiting further communication.
moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: Assigned: 27 March. Awaiting further communication.

hopefulhope: PA: Jan31. CO: Awaited
sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10th Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
shamsherkainthA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

orcablue said:


> Guys, reporting from my end. I got SS+ & invite today
> 
> Hang in there the rest of you. Its coming. Its on its way. The process works, so trust it ya


Congratulations Buddy !!!


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

orcablue said:


> Guys, reporting from my end. I got SS+ & invite today
> 
> Hang in there the rest of you. Its coming. Its on its way. The process works, so trust it ya


Congratulations buddy !!! Wish you success in the journey ahead!!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

orcablue said:


> Guys, reporting from my end. I got SS+ & invite today
> 
> Hang in there the rest of you. Its coming. Its on its way. The process works, so trust it ya


Congrats ORCABLUE 
Good to see and I guess too Yenigalla will get direct SS.
GUD luck


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

My payment acknowledgement date is 5feb,not sure why they took so long to acknowledge the payment


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

*Hi Yenigalla,*
Plz check your email after 3 hours.
Gud luck


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> My payment acknowledgement date is 5feb,not sure why they took so long to acknowledge the payment


*
HI hopefullhope,*
Please confirm your payment acknowledgement because you are added in the queue on 31st Jan.

If your PA is 5th Feb then you will be in the queue after

sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Gud Luck


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

orcablue said:


> Guys, reporting from my end. I got SS+ & invite today
> 
> Hang in there the rest of you. Its coming. Its on its way. The process works, so trust it ya


Congratulations Alan!!


----------



## ADRB (Mar 14, 2014)

orcablue said:


> Guys, reporting from my end. I got SS+ & invite today
> 
> Hang in there the rest of you. Its coming. Its on its way. The process works, so trust it ya


Congrats orcablue! All the best!!


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

orcablue said:


> Guys, reporting from my end. I got SS+ & invite today
> 
> Hang in there the rest of you. Its coming. Its on its way. The process works, so trust it ya


Hi, Congratzzzz !!!!!!!!!   n all the best with your visa  
so they are still within close to 8 weeks for this process...


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> *
> HI hopefullhope,*
> Please confirm your payment acknowledgement because you are added in the queue on 31st Jan.
> 
> ...


Yes you are right bluebird iam after them ...my payment acknowledgement is in 5 feb


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> Yes you are right bluebird iam after them ...my payment acknowledgement is in 5 feb[/QUOTE
> 
> Ok, Garry has updated list accordingly. First week of April is important for you.
> Gud luck


----------



## ADRB (Mar 14, 2014)

moitrai said:


> Case officer Assigned: Pat Dunne on 27/03/2014.
> 
> Guys what will be the next step....Will she email me for additional docs again?
> 
> Plz pray for me..........:hail:


Hey, did you hear anything yet in terms of additional docs, etc. after your CO allocation??


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

orcablue said:


> Guys, reporting from my end. I got SS+ & invite today
> 
> Hang in there the rest of you. Its coming. Its on its way. The process works, so trust it ya



Hey orcablue,
Congratulations Buddy!! Gr8 to know.... Happy for u man.... n yeah, agree with u.... it works..... So praying for all..... :thumb::thumb:


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you guys...wish you all good luck. This is really such a great way to estimate the time remaining


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey all ... a great news 

After 4 attempts i got desired score in IELTS

L 8.5
R 8
W 6.5
S 7

Overall 7.5 hurray!!! 

But hand on I am unlucky as my occupation is currently closed and hoping it will be re-opened in July/ August 2014.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> Hey all ... a great news
> 
> After 4 attempts i got desired score in IELTS
> 
> ...



Congrats prabodhk!!!
I hope u'll be able to reach the next stage now.... but whenever u apply plz keep in mind, some states has a criteria of 7 in all the sections.... so u'll not be able to apply to those states... but u will be eligible to apply where they ask 7 Overall.... all d best on ur job code to get open soon...


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

ADRB said:


> Hey, did you hear anything yet in terms of additional docs, etc. after your CO allocation??



No email yet....hopefully they may contact on Monday!! It will be a restless weekend ... :embarassed:


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

orcablue said:


> Guys, reporting from my end. I got SS+ & invite today
> 
> Hang in there the rest of you. Its coming. Its on its way. The process works, so trust it ya



Congratzz!! 

After CO is allotted and they say assessment commenced ...do we have to give an acknowledgement email? Or should we wait for their next email....

After 27th...I did not receive any email the next day...Worried....


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

**



wana fly said:


> Congrats prabodhk!!!
> I hope u'll be able to reach the next stage now.... but whenever u apply plz keep in mind, some states has a criteria of 7 in all the sections.... so u'll not be able to apply to those states... but u will be eligible to apply where they ask 7 Overall.... all d best on ur job code to get open soon...



Thanks a lot! Yes my probable state would be only ACT as it was last time. They need 7 overall and 7 in speaking. So I am eligible 

Fingers crossed ... Hoping to get the job i.e. Travel Agency Manager 142116 re-opened in July may be.. Well ! sooner the better

Regards


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

hopefulhope said:


> Thank you guys...wish you all good luck. This is really such a great way to estimate the time remaining


Congrats...!


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

moitrai said:


> Congratzz!!
> 
> After CO is allotted and they say assessment commenced ...do we have to give an acknowledgement email? Or should we wait for their next email....
> 
> After 27th...I did not receive any email the next day...Worried....


Hey.. Any update..?


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

*hey guys please help*

As most of the Occupations in ACT are closed but please let me know once it will get open which is most likely to happen in july 2014 ..will I be able to apply..and would I get 60 points for EOI?

My recent IELTS score -

Listening 8.5
Reading 8
Writing 6.5
Speaking 7
...........................
Overall 7.5

I currently stand at 55 points and adding my overall 7.5 score in Ielts as above ..I will get 60 as canberra needs 7 overall and 7 in speaking?

Age =30 points
Qualifications : 15 points
Experience : 05 (January 2009 till date )
State sponsorship : 05

********************************

55 points + 10 Points for above score i.e 7.5 Overall

This is correct right?


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

No Documents asked.. I got ACT SS+ & invite today morning.....

Best of Luck to those who are waiting in the queue....:cheer2:


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

*please help*

Hey Moit Raj!:fingerscrossed:

As most of the Occupations in ACT are closed but please let me know once it will get open which is most likely to happen in july 2014 ..will I be able to apply..and would I get 60 points for EOI?

My recent IELTS score -

Listening 8.5
Reading 8
Writing 6.5
Speaking 7
...........................
Overall 7.5

I currently stand at 55 points and adding my overall 7.5 score in Ielts as above ..I will get 60 as canberra needs 7 overall and 7 in speaking?

Age =30 points
Qualifications : 15 points
Experience : 05 (January 2009 till date )
State sponsorship : 05

********************************

55 points + 10 Points for above score i.e 7.5 Overall

This is correct right?


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

moitrai said:


> No Documents asked.. I got ACT SS+ & invite today morning.....
> 
> Best of Luck to those who are waiting in the queue....:cheer2:


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

prabodhk said:


> As most of the Occupations in ACT are closed but please let me know once it will get open which is most likely to happen in july 2014 ..will I be able to apply..and would I get 60 points for EOI?
> 
> My recent IELTS score -
> 
> ...




You need to get 7 in each band in IELTS to qualify for the 10 points..... Even though you qualify now for applying for SS in ACT, if your occupation is open, you are running short of points. Try to get the required score before July "14" as an update will follow and you can apply immediately........


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

moitrai said:


> No Documents asked.. I got ACT SS+ & invite today morning.....
> 
> Best of Luck to those who are waiting in the queue....:cheer2:


Congrats, buddy! Such a great news!


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Updated List -

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited (No update by far but should have got the result)
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar
moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar

ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned : 27 Mar. Awaiting further communication.



sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: Awaited
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10th Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
shamsherkainth: PA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

moitrai said:


> No Documents asked.. I got ACT SS+ & invite today morning.....
> 
> Best of Luck to those who are waiting in the queue....:cheer2:



Congratulations Buddy


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

moitrai said:


> No Documents asked.. I got ACT SS+ & invite today morning.....
> 
> Best of Luck to those who are waiting in the queue....:cheer2:


Hey moitrai,
CONGRATULATIONS MAN!!!! this is a gr8 news to begin the week.... I wish ACT COs keep showering SS grants the same way.... 
Well, it looks like as promised they r still keeping the timelines ....Hope to hear from others too.... :fingerscrossed:
Yenigalla, any news on ur appli? I can see others with PA dated 29th have got SS.... r u sure ur PA was 28th? plz check with ur agent again n update the forum.... wish you luck......


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

moitrai said:


> No Documents asked.. I got ACT SS+ & invite today morning.....
> 
> Best of Luck to those who are waiting in the queue....:cheer2:


Congratulations Buddy< I am from same occupation, have some queries :-

How old adverts u attached with ur application, and Do they were exact match of ur Job cod or similar to major code of occupation ?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> Hey Moit Raj!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> As most of the Occupations in ACT are closed but please let me know once it will get open which is most likely to happen in july 2014 ..will I be able to apply..and would I get 60 points for EOI?
> 
> ...




prabodhk,
as moitraj confirmed, you need to have 7 in all sections to claim 10 points of IELTS.... As of now u stand eligible for ACT as their criteria is 7 overall & 7 in speaking for open job codes.... 
but i dont understand one thing...... you have claimed only 5 points for ur Experience : 05 (January 2009 till date ).... but it will be actually 10 points as u have more than 5 years of exp. Can u tell me is this ur total experience (January 2009 till date) OR ACS HAS RECOGNIZED THE EXPERIENCE FROM January 2009 till date?.... If yes, you get 10 points out of it.... so ur tally goes to 60 making u eligible for the 190 category visa......
BUT if ACS RECOGNIZED EXPERIENCE IS -2 YRS (POST JAN. 2009) THEN U R STILL SHORT OF 5 POINTS...... & ONLY TWO WAYS TO COVER IT.... EITHER IELTS OR ADD YEARS INTO THE EXP BY WAITING.....
why dont u try review for ur IELTS for one section?? if lucky, u'll get 7 in all sections & this will save u from further waiting n frustrations........


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

amitc21 said:


> Congratulations Buddy< I am from same occupation, have some queries :-
> 
> How old adverts u attached with ur application, and Do they were exact match of ur Job cod or similar to major code of occupation ?



:wave: All Job ads I gave have expired by now..Yes they exactly matched my Job Code.... Hope to hear good news from yr end too.....


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Hey moitrai,
> CONGRATULATIONS MAN!!!! this is a gr8 news to begin the week.... I wish ACT COs keep showering SS grants the same way....
> Well, it looks like as promised they r still keeping the timelines ....Hope to hear from others too.... :fingerscrossed:
> Yenigalla, any news on ur appli? I can see others with PA dated 29th have got SS.... r u sure ur PA was 28th? plz check with ur agent again n update the forum.... wish you luck......



Thanks..... 
Yes ..as promised they r are really trying their best to keep the timelines.
So keep faith...ALL the Very Best!!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

moitrai said:


> Thanks.....
> Yes ..as promised they r are really trying their best to keep the timelines.
> So keep faith...ALL the Very Best!!


Hi , my PA is Jan 28 . This is as per the mail I recieved from ACT MIS.I called them this morning to check the status., the CO told me that they are currently working on cases confirmed on Jan 25th and i am 10 in queue.She told me that i might hear from them in a weeks time. Ofcourse, the fact still remains unexplianed as to how applicants confirmwd on Jan 29 have recvd SS Grant.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Congrats moitrai!


----------



## ADRB (Mar 14, 2014)

moitrai said:


> No Documents asked.. I got ACT SS+ & invite today morning.....
> 
> Best of Luck to those who are waiting in the queue....:cheer2:


great news moitrai! congratulations!!! njoy the moment!

we do share the CO dates and in my case am yet to hear anything from my agent. not even the name of CO. All he mentions is that when he logs in with his user id it says CO allocated. 
your news gives me some hope though as there is a progress from their end. not sure how long this wait gonna be!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi , my PA is Jan 28 . This is as per the mail I recieved from ACT MIS.I called them this morning to check the status., the CO told me that they are currently working on cases confirmed on Jan 25th and i am 10 in queue.She told me that i might hear from them in a weeks time. Ofcourse, the fact still remains unexplianed as to how applicants confirmwd on Jan 29 have recvd SS Grant.



Thank You...

Dnt worry Yenigalla..As they have mailed you that you are 10 in queue, you will definitely hear from them within the next few days.. 
Keep the faith....

All the Very Best!!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

moitrai said:


> No Documents asked.. I got ACT SS+ & invite today morning.....
> 
> Best of Luck to those who are waiting in the queue....:cheer2:


Congrats Moitrai!!!!
Gud luck


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

moitrai said:


> No Documents asked.. I got ACT SS+ & invite today morning.....
> 
> Best of Luck to those who are waiting in the queue....:cheer2:


Congrats Buddy...! :clap2:


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

ADRB said:


> great news moitrai! congratulations!!! njoy the moment!
> 
> we do share the CO dates and in my case am yet to hear anything from my agent. not even the name of CO. All he mentions is that when he logs in with his user id it says CO allocated.
> your news gives me some hope though as there is a progress from their end. not sure how long this wait gonna be!!:fingerscrossed:


When they assign a CO, Migration Service email in the registered mail giving the name of the CO with Assessment Commenced date...

Please check with your agent again...If CO is assigned, they should get a mail from [email protected]


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



moitrai said:


> No Documents asked.. I got ACT SS+ & invite today morning.....
> 
> Best of Luck to those who are waiting in the queue....:cheer2:



Congrats Moitrai,

All the best for the grant.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi , my PA is Jan 28 . This is as per the mail I recieved from ACT MIS.I called them this morning to check the status., the CO told me that they are currently working on cases confirmed on Jan 25th and i am 10 in queue.She told me that i might hear from them in a weeks time. Ofcourse, the fact still remains unexplianed as to how applicants confirmwd on Jan 29 have recvd SS Grant.


Hi Yenigalla,
As per my observation either you will get direct SS grant or your occupation is in the 2nd priority list.

In both cases you have to wait and pray. Be relaxed.
Gud luck:wave:


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

You are right. But I have produced 3 yrs experience to vettasses so i could get 5 point. it was 2009 to 2013 Jan ...

 

as you said i will have to wait or appear again. I do not foresee any chances of getting it revived positively! 

What u suggest?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

prabodhk said:


> You are right. But I have produced 3 yrs experience to vettasses so i could get 5 point. it was 2009 to 2013 Jan ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Prabodhk,
Our friends share good advices and I advise you that just relax now and wait till July. As soon as new list will update apply immediately with fresh quota and get good results because right now every state is at the final stages of quota..:wave:
I the meanwhile prepare all related documentation.
Gud Luck


----------



## ADRB (Mar 14, 2014)

moitrai said:


> When they assign a CO, Migration Service email in the registered mail giving the name of the CO with Assessment Commenced date...
> 
> Please check with your agent again...If CO is assigned, they should get a mail from [email protected]


thanks for the info moitrai. i called up him again and he is saying it depends on case to case and that I should wait. 
however, he didn't give me any details about the email or about CO. these agents I tell you....they continue repeating the same lines without understanding what is being asked. my conversation with him didn't help much!


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

moitrai said:


> No Documents asked.. I got ACT SS+ & invite today morning.....
> 
> Best of Luck to those who are waiting in the queue....:cheer2:


hey congratz !! n all the best with the next step


----------



## libu.v (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello,

I have applied for ACT region SS in February 2014.

Saw a post couple of days back mentioning that ACT region is no longer accepting applications submitted March 25th. My agent informed me that my application processing might be delayed .

Is there anyway that we can know which applications are currently being processed? Is there any site or link where we can see this?

Please let me know.

Thanks,
LV.


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

Joyceee said:


> Updated List -
> 
> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar
> ...


Interesting.. going by this, CO allocation seems to happen between 7/8 weeks.. thats still within the time frame that AU Immi is stating..


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

moitrai said:


> No Documents asked.. I got ACT SS+ & invite today morning.....
> 
> Best of Luck to those who are waiting in the queue....:cheer2:


Great  CONGRATS Moitrai..
Now i am next in line..damn!!! feeling the pressure already...although there is still time.....
Don't understand how come Yanigalla is 10th in queue...no idea how they are processing the applications.....
Anyways, hope to hear some good news soon!


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi , my PA is Jan 28 . This is as per the mail I recieved from ACT MIS.I called them this morning to check the status., the CO told me that they are currently working on cases confirmed on Jan 25th and i am 10 in queue.She told me that i might hear from them in a weeks time. Ofcourse, the fact still remains unexplianed as to how applicants confirmwd on Jan 29 have recvd SS Grant.



Hello Yenigalla,
Its a strange situation & I can understand ur anxiety... But keep d hopes alive. I am sure u'll get the SS soon.... just that its a delay of few more days than the time line promised....


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



ADRB said:


> thanks for the info moitrai. i called up him again and he is saying it depends on case to case and that I should wait.
> however, he didn't give me any details about the email or about CO. these agents I tell you....they continue repeating the same lines without understanding what is being asked. my conversation with him didn't help much!



Hi ADRB,

Act , is prompt in keeping up with deadlines. However owing to a large pile of applications, you may expect some delay. You should hear from your CO max within 2 weeks of being assigned.

All the best.,


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Neville,

Do you know how our work experience is assessed by DIBP? 

Do they verify by checking the current uploaded docs or will they ring up current firm we are working in by employing people from their embassy in our home country to verify our status to match the documents submitted..I am confused...


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



moitrai said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> Do you know how our work experience is assessed by DIBP?
> 
> Do they verify by checking the current uploaded docs or will they ring up current firm we are working in by employing people from their embassy in our home country to verify our status to match the documents submitted..I am confused...


Hi Moitrai,

As far as my knowledge goes, the DIBP would check on your references you have provided, in case they find something fishy or are not satisfied with the reference. It is only then that they cross check, by calling the references directly and checking with them if what you have provided is matching to what they have to say.

In very rare circumstances, do they partner with a local agency in India and have them do a background check on our employment.


----------



## ADRB (Mar 14, 2014)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi ADRB,
> 
> Act , is prompt in keeping up with deadlines. However owing to a large pile of applications, you may expect some delay. You should hear from your CO max within 2 weeks of being assigned.
> 
> All the best.,


Thanks for keeping my hope alive! finger's crossed n waiting...seems to be the longest wait of my life!!


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Sad_sami and jjohal have you not heard any news about Co allocation till now?


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Sad_sami and jjohal have you not heard any news about Co allocation till now?


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

hopefulhope said:


> Sad_sami and jjohal have you not heard any news about Co allocation till now?


It's sid.sami  no I'vent heard anything from ACT so far and I do not expect to hear from them till 4/4/14 as I got my PA on 4/2/14
Will update you guys as soon as I have something to share ..
Thank u for asking 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone give me the contact number of the MIS team.


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi All

Any further updates on the lists? Have they started on feb applicants?


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Would like to share my update, I got ACT SS+ & invite today. 

For your info, I submitted my application on 27 Jan, but I do not know the exact date of my PA. My guess for my PA date would be around 30 or 31 Jan. 

Good luck to everyone. Hope to hear all good news from you all. 

Thanks all for sharing. This forum has been very useful and informative


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

atiredperson said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Would like to share my update, I got ACT SS+ & invite today.
> 
> ...


Congratz n all the best with the next step !


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

atiredperson said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Would like to share my update, I got ACT SS+ & invite today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Buddy !!


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

hopefully by Monday they will start Feb applications..... ahhhhh a loooong wait


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

atiredperson said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Would like to share my update, I got ACT SS+ & invite today.
> 
> ...




hey Congratulations Buddy..... So Team ACT is still busy approving SS applications....  Its a gr8 news...


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Updated List ?? Someone please correct if I missed on any updates -

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar

Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited

Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar
moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar
ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned : 27 Mar. Result Awaited
atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve : 3rd April


sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: Awaited
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10th Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
shamsherkainth: PA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

The average processing time has gone up to 9 weeks now. Seems like now the delays have started.. and as their email it is possible that the time frame will extend gradually....


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Congratulation, atiredperson !!!


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

atiredperson said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Would like to share my update, I got ACT SS+ & invite today.
> 
> ...


Congrats, atiredperson. It seems that they'll start to review the Feb cases verrrrrrrrrrrry sooooon


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

atiredperson said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Would like to share my update, I got ACT SS+ & invite today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!!


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

atiredperson said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Would like to share my update, I got ACT SS+ & invite today.
> 
> ...


Yaaahhh not so tired after this huh!??? :boxing: 

Congratz


----------



## ADRB (Mar 14, 2014)

Updating the list...just got SS+invite tdy

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar

Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited

Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar
moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar
ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned : 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April
atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve : 3rd April


sad.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: Awaited
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10th Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
shamsherkainth: PA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Yenigalla,
> As per my observation either you will get direct SS grant or your occupation is in the 2nd priority list.
> 
> In both cases you have to wait and pray. Be relaxed.
> Gud luck:wave:


Hi Yenigala,
Would you share your occupation code? 
Regards,


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats ADRB....... gr8 news... All d best for next stage....


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Congratulations buddy!!!
Gud luck ADRB


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> It's sid.sami  no I'vent heard anything from ACT so far and I do not expect to hear from them till 4/4/14 as I got my PA on 4/2/14
> Will update you guys as soon as I have something to share ..
> Thank u for asking
> :fingerscrossed:


AOA sid.sami,
Spring Greetings; please correct your name in the list and be ready to receive CO by tomorrow positively.
Gud Luck


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Congratz ADRB  n all the best with the next step.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Yenigala,
> Would you share your occupation code?
> Regards,


Blue bird, is 190 state sponsorship priority 1, 2 or 3? does it depend on the occupation code??


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

Congrats, ADRB!

And, thank you everyone for your support and encouragement. 

Maybe I am the last of Jan batch. Those in Feb would hear some good news soon


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SL76 said:


> Blue bird, is 190 state sponsorship priority 1, 2 or 3? does it depend on the occupation code??


HI SL76,
As per my understanding, there is Skilled Occupation List (SOL) updated by Australian Workforce Productivity Agency (previously known as Skills Australia). The SOL will continue to deliver a skilled migration program focused on high and low value skills that will help to address Australia’s future skill needs July to July.
Upon there feedback every state has their own priority list. Actually, this is their internal working which change gradually as per there circumstances and requirements which also affect on SS priority.

Please don't panic just relaxed and pray for all.
GUd luck


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Many Congrats 'a tired person' & ARDB  
U had to wait for quiet sometime, eh? ARDB
Anyways all is well that ends well...
Blue Bird> thanks for wishing me luck, really need it!
Can't tell if I'd be appointed a CO tomorrow as there is no confirmed pattern just a tentative timeline that we can see in case of all the applicants, but so far there has been a max delay of 7-8days, so let's see what happens...but my restless phase is on the peak  
Were u asked for any additional docs @ ARDB?


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> HI SL76,
> As per my understanding, there is Skilled Occupation List (SOL) updated by Australian Workforce Productivity Agency (previously known as Skills Australia). The SOL will continue to deliver a skilled migration program focused on high and low value skills that will help to address Australia’s future skill needs July to July.
> Upon there feedback every state has their own priority list. Actually, this is their internal working which change gradually as per there circumstances and requirements which also affect on SS priority.
> 
> ...


thank you blue bird. 
yes i just checked the site too and it says, "Applications from people who are applying under the RSMS are processed as priority group 1. ENS is processed as priority group 2. Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency under a state migration plan receive the third highest level of priority processing.". 

but i thought this priority is for Visa processing and not for ACT SS...


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

ADRB said:


> Updating the list...just got SS+invite tdy
> 
> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar
> ...




Congrats ADRB !!


----------



## ADRB (Mar 14, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> Many Congrats 'a tired person' & ARDB
> U had to wait for quiet sometime, eh? ARDB
> Anyways all is well that ends well...
> Blue Bird> thanks for wishing me luck, really need it!
> ...


Thank you all for your good wishes!

@sid.sami, i can very well understand ur anxiety...even till last night i was feeling the same....but just keep the faith....it will happen for each one of u as well....n yes in my case no docs were asked....so just relax....ur day will also come all the best!!


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats, ADRB! So glad to see both you and "atiredperson" get the SS today.

Yenigala, we look forward to hearing the good news from you, too. Finger crossed.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



atiredperson said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Would like to share my update, I got ACT SS+ & invite today.
> 
> ...


Congrats atired person,

All the best for your visa grant.


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

Neville Smith said:


> Congrats atired person,
> 
> All the best for your visa grant.


Thanks! 

BTW, for those who had gotten their invite, how's the progress so far? 
Anyone can let me know which forum site should I visit next to get some good updates on visa grant?


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

ADRB said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes!
> 
> @sid.sami, i can very well understand ur anxiety...even till last night i was feeling the same....but just keep the faith....it will happen for each one of u as well....n yes in my case no docs were asked....so just relax....ur day will also come all the best!!


Thank you for the wishes ADRB  
do you think I should call MIS team as my 8 weeks time is over, and even CO is not appointed..or should I wait till Monday?
did you call them? or did you email your CO after he had been assigned to you to inquire about the progress?


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Just writing the correct spellings of my id  nothing else  lolzz..


Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar

Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Awaited

Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar
moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar
ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned : 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April
atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve : 3rd April


Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: Awaited
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10th Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
shamsherkainth: PA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Thank you for the wishes ADRB
> do you think I should call MIS team as my 8 weeks time is over, and even CO is not appointed..or should I wait till Monday?
> did you call them? or did you email your CO after he had been assigned to you to inquire about the progress?



sid.sami,
I think you can send them an email asking abt the status of ur application. This will help us understand the current date (of PA) they are processing & they will provide your position in the queue. This will help us in determining how long ur SS might take. 
Also, we can compare this with a reply from MIS team to Yenigalla 2-3 days before (that she was 10th in the queue).... So plz shoot an email to them.... lets see what they have to say....


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

wana fly said:


> sid.sami,
> I think you can send them an email asking abt the status of ur application. This will help us understand the current date (of PA) they are processing & they will provide your position in the queue. This will help us in determining how long ur SS might take.
> Also, we can compare this with a reply from MIS team to Yenigalla 2-3 days before (that she was 10th in the queue).... So plz shoot an email to them.... lets see what they have to say....


Okies.... i am right away doing it..


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

okay I have emailed the ACT Migration services, lets see how soon they reply. Usually they take 3-4days to reply. ughhhh....its not helping...


----------



## ADRB (Mar 14, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> Thank you for the wishes ADRB
> do you think I should call MIS team as my 8 weeks time is over, and even CO is not appointed..or should I wait till Monday?
> did you call them? or did you email your CO after he had been assigned to you to inquire about the progress?


Sid, like i said, i can understand ur anxiety....but trust me it is all about being a 'little more patient'! CO will be allocated to u by coming week. 
I didn't call them or email them. But I will leave that to u. I have heard that they do respond...so its entirely ur call! Hope this helps!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi., Congratulations to everyone who recvd ACT SS and the invite to apply for 190.All the best to all of you. 
I recieved an email this morning -CO has been allocated today.Hope to hear from them next week with some news on SS.
For those who want to enquire about thier status in queue, ACT MIS responds within 24 hrs with an update.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Yenigalla said:


> Hi., Congratulations to everyone who recvd ACT SS and the invite to apply for 190.All the best to all of you.
> I recieved an email this morning -CO has been allocated today.Hope to hear from them next week with some news on SS.
> For those who want to enquire about thier status in queue, ACT MIS responds within 24 hrs with an update.


.

All the Best Bindu,

We look forward to hearing from you about your SS invite in the coming week.


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi., Congratulations to everyone who recvd ACT SS and the invite to apply for 190.All the best to all of you.
> I recieved an email this morning -CO has been allocated today.Hope to hear from them next week with some news on SS.
> For those who want to enquire about thier status in queue, ACT MIS responds within 24 hrs with an update.


Hey Yenigalla,

All the very best...

Please could you share the contact details of the MIS team

Best Regards


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

lemehs said:


> Hey Yenigalla,
> 
> All the very best...
> 
> ...


tel:0262071957 prefix Aus country code


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi., Congratulations to everyone who recvd ACT SS and the invite to apply for 190.All the best to all of you.
> I recieved an email this morning -CO has been allocated today.Hope to hear from them next week with some news on SS.
> For those who want to enquire about thier status in queue, ACT MIS responds within 24 hrs with an update.


Hey Yenigalla,
Congratulations on CO allocation.... The result will be out soon... All the best!!!!!
Keep us informed.... n yeah, will be re-joining the group tomorrow.... :grouphug:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

It's good that CO has been assigned to Yenigalla after 9 weeks.

Sid.Sami is on his peak and where is JJOHAL his PA is also 4th April. Sid buddy, I hope every document is ready if they enquire.
Gud luck Sid and Jjohal.

Wana fly, it's good strategy to know the time frame.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Blue Bird...well no updates today...
Will have to wait till Monday..


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey guys I was just thinking that why don't we all add our occupation codes in the list as well?that might show a pattern for the timelines? Like ADRB got it before yanigalla so might be because of occupation code?what do u guys think?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Hey guys I was just thinking that why don't we all add our occupation codes in the list as well?that might show a pattern for the timelines? Like ADRB got it before yanigalla so might be because of occupation code?what do u guys think?




Hey sid.sami,
I really doubt that the SS works on the basis of ur occupation code. I feel its the "eligibility criteria" (i.e. IELTS, Assessment Results) & supporting docs that they mainly look for.... I don't feel that they bother whether the applicant belongs to IT or non IT... If you r talking abt the number (grants) game, then "ceiling" is in place which do their job...
Yes, the occupation code plays the role when the Final Grant is given (i.e. 189 or 190) but not at the SS stage.... So I guess all of us can trust the system to get SS & invite soon.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jjohal (Dec 27, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> It's good that CO has been assigned to Yenigalla after 9 weeks.
> 
> Sid.Sami is on his peak and where is JJOHAL his PA is also 4th April. Sid buddy, I hope every document is ready if they enquire.
> Gud luck Sid and Jjohal.
> ...


Guys, There is no news on my end...They have not contacted me yet...M also eagerly waiting for the things to happen...


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Hey guys I was just thinking that why don't we all add our occupation codes in the list as well?that might show a pattern for the timelines? Like ADRB got it before yanigalla so might be because of occupation code?what do u guys think?


Agree.:juggle:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SL76 said:


> thank you blue bird.
> yes i just checked the site too and it says, "Applications from people who are applying under the RSMS are processed as priority group 1. ENS is processed as priority group 2. Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency under a state migration plan receive the third highest level of priority processing.".
> 
> but i thought this priority is for Visa processing and not for ACT SS...


HI SL76,
You are right; you have checked the DIBP website which is ahead of nomination process. I have personal experience with ACT and other sources that ACT too priorities the application on occupation basis.:juggle:


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey, just out of context info : Some of the COs themselves are migrants and understands the feeling and anxiety of applicants while dealing the cases.

For a reference go to following link :-
Meet new Canberrans, the Luis Family - Canberra - Create your future

_"I love my job in the MIS team, and because I have been through the ACT State nomination process and the whole immigration process myself, I can relate to what people are experiencing and give advice based on our personal experiences. People often feel they can ask questions more openly once they know I am a fellow migrant.
Sometimes I’m asked how I managed to secure a government job before becoming an Australian citizen. There is a misconception that one needs to be an Australian citizen to secure a government job. While this is generally (but not always) the case with the Australian Commonwealth Government, this is not so with the ACT Government" _
- Michele


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> HI SL76,
> You are right; you have checked the DIBP website which is ahead of nomination process. I have personal experience with ACT and other sources that ACT too priorities the application on occupation basis.:juggle:


ohhh ok thanks for the info, very important


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi., Congratulations to everyone who recvd ACT SS and the invite to apply for 190.All the best to all of you.
> I recieved an email this morning -CO has been allocated today.Hope to hear from them next week with some news on SS.
> For those who want to enquire about thier status in queue, ACT MIS responds within 24 hrs with an update.


fgreat news, happy for you. you will get SS soon, all the best


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> tel:0262071957 prefix Aus country code


Thanks Yanigalla,

We contacted MIS team this morning to check if there would be delays but were told that applications received till 24th Feb wouldn't be delayed. They would take 8-10 weeks and are currently processing the applications of 27/28th Jan. 

So guys, chill.. we will get it as per the timelines.. have faith and keep me also in your prayers..

Have a great weekend..


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Hey sid.sami,
> I really doubt that the SS works on the basis of ur occupation code. I feel its the "eligibility criteria" (i.e. IELTS, Assessment Results) & supporting docs that they mainly look for.... I don't feel that they bother whether the applicant belongs to IT or non IT... If you r talking abt the number (grants) game, then "ceiling" is in place which do their job...
> Yes, the occupation code plays the role when the Final Grant is given (i.e. 189 or 190) but not at the SS stage.... So I guess all of us can trust the system to get SS & invite soon.... :fingerscrossed:


Hi wanafly,
Do you mean after ss is done grant is also a rejection stage.
What role does occupation role play while visa grant.do you mean some occupation have chances of rejection. Can you throw more light this please, as i was under impression that once ss done then major part is done.


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

hopefulhope said:


> Hi wanafly,
> Do you mean after ss is done grant is also a rejection stage.
> What role does occupation role play while visa grant.do you mean some occupation have chances of rejection. Can you throw more light this please, as i was under impression that once ss done then major part is done.


Do not worry about the rejection for visa grant...my point was not to create panic..
i was just assuming that may be the processing time is linked to occupation codes..
by that I just meant that it might be that some occupational code applications get processed faster..(just an assumption)
however as far as the visa grant is concerned, that is subjective to occupational ceilings, and so far you do not have to worry about that..so relax and pray for a positive result...


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> Hi wanafly,
> Do you mean after ss is done grant is also a rejection stage.
> What role does occupation role play while visa grant.do you mean some occupation have chances of rejection. Can you throw more light this please, as i was under impression that once ss done then major part is done.


Hey hopefulhope,
I think you got me wrong.... earlier, I was only referring to the processing time of ACT SS based on the occupation codes. 
But yeah, the occupation codes definitely play role in the final visa processing... but its just marginal time difference. otherwise all job codes do get assessed for 190.

Yeah, 90% of work is done I assume once the SS grant is given.... n the rejection will be only happening IF THE DATA SUBMITTED IN EOI & ACTUAL DOCS SUBMITTED DO NOT MATCH. ALSO, IF ANY FAKE DOCS GIVEN, REJECTION MIGHT HAPPEN....

but, i believe no one would be playing with own future... so all data would be true resulting in FINAL GRANT.... All d best all.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

hey Yenigalla,
Any update on ur application?


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Not sure why I feel the MIS team is processing application a bit slow. I expected sid and johal to hear some news by today. But looks like nothing so far


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

nothing from my end so far...and its past office hours in Australia so nothing for today  what about u jjohal? yanigalla? 
MIS team has been so efficient but now they are taking more time...seems its been ages past my deadline of 8weeks...lolz...im being too impatient, i know


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

You are not being impatient... We have given reasonable time add they asked. Now i think they should have given any kind of response till now


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> You are not being impatient... We have given reasonable time add they asked. Now i think they should have given any kind of response till now


You are right in saying but things will change with the passage of time. These all are reciprocal to the visa quota of every State. 
Gud luck


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> nothing from my end so far...and its past office hours in Australia so nothing for today  what about u jjohal? yanigalla?
> MIS team has been so efficient but now they are taking more time...seems its been ages past my deadline of 8weeks...lolz...im being too impatient, i know


Hi Sid.Sami,
Be relaxed:cool2:
Just pray for yourself and rest. I hope in this week you will receive golden news.:amen:
Gud Luck


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Yenigalla, Sid Sami, Jjohal, hopefullhope and Sudheer are on the peak with provided time line of 08 Weeks.
*Please update your occupations if possible*
Yenigalla: Not responding
Sid.Sami: HR Advisor
JJohal:
Hopefullhope:
Sudheer:


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Hr advisor


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Yenigalla, Sid Sami, Jjohal, hopefullhope and Sudheer are on the peak with provided time line of 08 Weeks.
*Please update your occupations if possible*
Yenigalla: Not responding
Sid.Sami: HR Advisor
JJohal:
Hopefullhope: HR Advisor
Sudheer:


----------



## jjohal (Dec 27, 2013)

Updated my occupation:

Yenigalla, Sid Sami, Jjohal, hopefullhope and Sudheer are on the peak with provided time line of 08 Weeks.
*Please update your occupations if possible*
Yenigalla: Not responding
Sid.Sami: HR Advisor
JJohal: Software Engineer
Hopefullhope: HR Advisor
Sudheer:


I did nt hear from ACT yet. God knows when I will get the ACT SS. This delay is killing me day by day.


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope i will hear somthing from you and sid tomorow.. pls keep us posted
good luck


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

I haven't heard from act mid today. Hopefully some news in the next day or so.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> I haven't heard from act mid today. Hopefully some news in the next day or so.


Good luck everyone.

Santhosh


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

I share your anxieties, guys. Finger crossed.

It seems to me that they only have Pat reviewing our cases even though there are 3 COs in total at the MIS team? No wonder everything's going sooooooooooooooooo slowly


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

hey people...i got a CO assigned today..
its PATRICA DUNNE...so lets see...
need loads of prayers


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Its Good Sid.sami,
Gud luck buddy


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

jjohal said:


> Updated my occupation:
> 
> Yenigalla, Sid Sami, Jjohal, hopefullhope and Sudheer are on the peak with provided time line of 08 Weeks.
> *Please update your occupations if possible*
> ...


jjohal they have started April and definitely you are the next following to sid.sami. Don't panic just pray for yourself and others:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar

Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: Fingers Crossed

Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar
moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar
ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned : 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April
atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve : 3rd April


Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited, First inquiry 3 April, CO PATRICA DUNNE assigned on 08th April.
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited.
hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: Awaited
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10th Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
shamsherkainth: PA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited 
*Updated 08.04.2014*


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> hey people...i got a CO assigned today..
> its PATRICA DUNNE...so lets see...
> need loads of prayers


Congrats, sid.sami  So happy for you!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> I share your anxieties, guys. Finger crossed.
> 
> It seems to me that they only have Pat reviewing our cases even though there are 3 COs in total at the MIS team? No wonder everything's going sooooooooooooooooo slowly


Hi Joyceee, 
Relaxed, you know in current situation every State has pressure by (DIBP) of Quota that is why they are slow. :fingerscrossed:

What is your occupation if you can mention please? your and mine PA is same.


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Joyceee,
> Relaxed, you know in current situation every State has pressure by (DIBP) of Quota that is why they are slow. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> What is your occupation if you can mention please? your and mine PA is same.


Hi Bluebird,

Glad to see that they've started to review the 04Feb cases  I'm a Financial Investment Advisor. And you?


----------



## jjohal (Dec 27, 2013)

Guys, CO assigned today.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> Hi Bluebird,
> 
> Glad to see that they've started to review the 04Feb cases  I'm a Financial Investment Advisor. And you?[/QUOTE
> 
> (Sales Representative Industrial Products)


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

jjohal said:


> Guys, CO assigned today.


Congrats, buddy! Hope you can get the SS tomorrow.

2 good news today. That's awesome! Go! Canberra, go!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

jjohal said:


> Guys, CO assigned today.


Hi jjohal,
Good to hear another positive news.
Stay blessed


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar
Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar

Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: Fingers Crossed

Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar
moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar
ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned : 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April
atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve : 3rd April


Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited, First inquiry 3 April, CO PATRICA DUNNE assigned on 08th April.
JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April

hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: Awaited
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10th Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
shamsherkainth: PA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited
Updated 08.04.2014


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Joyceee said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bluebird,
> ...


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

hi all
All the best to al who got the CO assigned !! 

pl let us know uf your are asked for any docs or info...

thank you


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> Blue Bird said:
> 
> 
> > I just did the maths - tomorrow (09Apr) will be the 8th week from our PA and 23Apr will be the 10th week. Hopefully both of us can get the SS within 10 weeks
> ...


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

HI Joyceee,
Please see my calculation in which SS was granted in 8 weeks after PA and now the time frame of Co assignation is 09 weeks.
1.	Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2.	Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3.	BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4.	Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)

5.	Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: Fingers Crossed (10 weeks)

6.	Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7.	Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8.	ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned : 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9.	Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve : 3rd April (9 weeks)

10.	Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: Awaited, First inquiry 3 April, CO PATRICA DUNNE assigned on 08th April. (9 weeks). Outcome: Awaited
11.	JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April (9 weeks). Outcome: Awaited


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar
> BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar
> Edward(nibiezou)A: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar
> ...



CO Assigned for Johal also? I didnt see his message.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

I think within the same hour Sid.sami and JJohal had posted for CO. Please check again.


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

yes i see that now, next its me yipee i think it will be next week when i hear from them.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> yes i see that now, next its me yipee i think it will be next week when i hear from them.


Yeah most probably CO will assign to you on Friday in the end of same week or Monday maximum if they are on the same pace.
Be ready with your supporting documents.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rajwant (Feb 9, 2014)

Congrats JJohal and Sidsami for the CO. Can anyone tell me what kind of supporting documents they have asked for.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Yenigalla said:


> I haven't heard from act mid today. Hopefully some news in the next day or so.


Hi Yenigalla,

Go with Thursday, as that is the typical time frame Pat takes.

All the very best.


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> HI Joyceee,
> Please see my calculation in which SS was granted in 8 weeks after PA and now the time frame of Co assignation is 09 weeks.
> 1.	Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
> 2.	Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
> ...


Thanks for the great job, Bluebird. It's much more visualized now.

Really hope ACT would speed up as the DIBP says on its website that "From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining." Some migration agents also complained about their 190 cases being delayed since Feb...


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Pls check,

South Australia add 18 occupations to their sponsored list
ANSZCO code Occupations
132111 Corporate Services Manager
134211 Medical Administrator
134299 Health and Welfare Services Managers, nec
149212 Customer Service Manager
149915 Equipment Hire Manager
222311 Financial Investment Adviser
223211 ICT Trainer
224611 Librarian
262111 Database Administrator
271214 Intellectual Property Lawyer
311215 Pharmacy Technician
351411 Cook
361211 Shearer
391111 Hairdresser
399212 Gas or Petroleum Operator
399918 Fire Protection Equipment Technician
411311 Diversional Therapist
451815 First Aid Trainer
-


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

amitc21 said:


> Pls check,
> 
> South Australia add 18 occupations to their sponsored list
> ANSZCO code Occupations
> ...


Thanks for sharing, amitc21. My occupation is on the list so I'll do some research today to see whether I should go for it as a backup plan.


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

sigh. I wish I was a librarian...


----------



## jjohal (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Sid Sami,

Do you have any update?


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

jjohal said:


> Hi Sid Sami,
> 
> Do you have any update?


no not yet..what about u?


----------



## jjohal (Dec 27, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> no not yet..what about u?



No news today. Are you not in the wats app group? Plz update as soon as you get the SS.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

no i am not in whats app group.. 
ofcourse will share as soon as i hear from ACT..
u do that too...


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Moitrai,
> 
> As far as my knowledge goes, the DIBP would check on your references you have provided, in case they find something fishy or are not satisfied with the reference. It is only then that they cross check, by calling the references directly and checking with them if what you have provided is matching to what they have to say.
> 
> In very rare circumstances, do they partner with a local agency in India and have them do a background check on our employment.


Hi Neville Smith,

Did you hear anything from DIBP? I see that you have lodged yr visa on 6th of Feb...Already 2 months over..Any update? Plz notify...

Is there any forum like this one where frequent discussions are done about applicant's status after visa is lodged in DIBP?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

hello Neville,
ur Visa was Lodged: Feb 6, 2014. Any update on CO allocation? 
Its an alarm for ppl applying in April on wards If ur CO is still not assigned.... Looks like they have deliberately slowed down.... 
I am getting tensed now....... :confused2:


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

people planning to submit 190 visa this weekend... plz note this...

Planned system maintenance

Saturday 12 April 2014

Planned system outage on Saturday 12 April 2014, from 9 am to 5 pm AEST (GMT + 10).

SkillSelect clients will not be able to commence a visa application during the planned outage.

If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time, try again after 5 pm AEST (GMT + 10).


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Got my State Sponsorship today 
received three emails...two from ACT and one "the invite" from DIBP..
No additional documents........:cheer2:


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> Got my State Sponsorship today
> received three emails...two from ACT and one "the invite" from DIBP..
> No additional documents........:cheer2:


Wonderful... Very happy for you. Good luck


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> Got my State Sponsorship today
> received three emails...two from ACT and one "the invite" from DIBP..
> No additional documents........:cheer2:


Ohhhhhhh that's awesomeizza:So happy for you~~~


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Got my State Sponsorship today
> received three emails...two from ACT and one "the invite" from DIBP..
> No additional documents........:cheer2:


Congrats buddy.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Got my State Sponsorship today
> received three emails...two from ACT and one "the invite" from DIBP..
> No additional documents........:cheer2:


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats man...I am still waiting..gonna be a long wait..


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

List updated on 10th April -

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar. Outcome: 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar
Edward(nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar

Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: Fingers Crossed

Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar
moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar
ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 Apr
atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO: ???. Outcome: 3 Apr
Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 8 Apr. Outcome: 10Apr

JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 8 Apr.

hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: Awaited
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10th Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18th Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19th Feb 2014, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
shamsherkainth: PA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

thanks everybody........  just hope the good luck in this list compiled by Gary continues.... so far all positive outcomes...
Lots of prayers & best wishes for all the members awaiting sponsorship & grants..
jjohal any updates at your end?


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Joyceee said:


> List updated on 10th April -
> 
> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar. Outcome: 14 Mar
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar
> ...


Just for the information of the group: yenigalla also got SS today.


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

Another congrats


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

lakshay.vikas said:


> Just for the information of the group: yenigalla also got SS today.


mine is next???


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

Next is hopeful n u...for co allocation..


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

lakshay.vikas said:


> Just for the information of the group: yenigalla also got SS today.


It's amazing:lalala:The victory has finally arrived!!!


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Let me update this list again with Yenigalla's awesome newsAh I just cannot be happier for you guys who have got the SS!!!

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar. Outcome: 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 Mar. subtd: 18 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar
Edward(nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: 3 Apr. Outcome: 10 Apr
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar
moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar
ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 Apr
atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO: ???. Outcome: 3 Apr
Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 8 Apr. Outcome: 10 Apr

JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 8 Apr.

hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: Awaited
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18 Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19 Feb, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
shamsherkainth: PA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## venu.koyyada (Jan 28, 2013)

ICT BUSINESS ANALYST PROFILE

Hi Folks,

As you are aware that I am applying for Vic SS and my skill set is ICT Business Analyst. I am standing at 55 points and want to make sure my resume to be on par with Australian standards to enhance the chance of getting invitation.

Well, I sincerely request you to kindly share inputs for preparing a good resume and especially guys who are BA and applied for SS, kindly share your resume.

It's been a long journey for me and want to hit the bulls eye this time.

Thanks 
Venu
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

LOL, I love when the list is updated so frequently. Updating on behalf of JJohal, she also got +ve SS today:

Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar. Outcome: 14 Mar
Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 Mar. subtd: 18 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar
BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar
Edward(nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar
Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: 3 Apr. Outcome: 10 Apr
Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar
moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar
ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 Apr
atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO: ???. Outcome: 3 Apr
Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 8 Apr. Outcome: 10 Apr

JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 8 Apr, Outcome: 10 Apr +ve.

hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: Awaited
Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
liza_mum: PA : 10 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
SL76A is 18 Feb 2014. Co awaiting
Rohan Bhai - Optimus Prime : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Lemehs: PA: 19 Feb, CO: Awaited
Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
shamsherkainth: PA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> Got my State Sponsorship today
> received three emails...two from ACT and one "the invite" from DIBP..
> No additional documents........:cheer2:


Congratulations Buddy


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Joyceee said:


> Let me update this list again with Yenigalla's awesome newsAh I just cannot be happier for you guys who have got the SS!!!
> 
> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar. Outcome: 14 Mar
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 Mar. subtd: 18 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar
> ...


One more good news FTD.
jjohal has also got SS.
Wow what a wonderful day...
Congrats to all three sid : yenigalla and jjohal.


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> LOL, I love when the list is updated so frequently. Updating on behalf of JJohal, she also got +ve SS today:
> 
> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar. Outcome: 14 Mar
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 Mar. subtd: 18 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar
> ...


Garry you should be happy for the simple reason that you are the creator of this wonderful tracking mechanism.


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> LOL, I love when the list is updated so frequently. Updating on behalf of JJohal, she also got +ve SS today:
> 
> Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar. Outcome: 14 Mar
> Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 Mar. subtd: 18 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar
> ...


Great garry. You become happy due to simple reason that you are the creator of this wonderful tracking mechanism.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you all for the wishes


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Next its meee.....People pls pray for me.
iam not expecting anything this week any how


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Thank you all for the wishes


Congratulation on behalf on all forum members and Namma Chennaites !!

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Congratulation on behalf on all forum members and Namma Chennaites !!
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


Nandri Santosh


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Nandri Santosh


Going by the name, I thought you were a telugu -iite.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Going by the name, I thought you were a telugu -iite.


You are right


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow wat a day!!!!.... 3 ppl in this grp got SS +ve.... sid.sami, JJOHAL & Yenigalla heartiest Congratulations...... Hope they continue with the same pace... 
Enjoyyy d happy moments..... :clap2:


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Thank you all for the wishes


hey Yenigalla,
I believe u can now change the smileys in ur signature...... 
Happy days are here again.....


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> Next its meee.....People pls pray for me.
> iam not expecting anything this week any how



All d best hopefulhope.... keep us posted abt any news u get..... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Got my State Sponsorship today
> received three emails...two from ACT and one "the invite" from DIBP..
> No additional documents........:cheer2:


Sid.Sami Congratulation buddy


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Congrats Yenigalla and JJOHAL


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Thank you all for the wishes


hi, happy for you.. after a looooong wait. Congratz !!! n all the best with the next step. cheers.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> Got my State Sponsorship today
> received three emails...two from ACT and one "the invite" from DIBP..
> No additional documents........:cheer2:


Congratz !!!!!!!!!! all the bets with the next step  cheers


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: Awaited
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited.
14. liza_mum: PA : 10 Feb. CO: Awaited.
15. Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
16. Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited.
17. Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited
18. Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited.
19. SL76A is 18 Feb 2014. CO: Awaiting
20. Rohan Bhai : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
21. Lemehs: PA: 19 Feb, CO: Awaited
22. Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
23. Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
24. Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
25. amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
26. shamsherkainth: PA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
27. kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited

Calculated Time.
I hope CO will assign to Hopefullhope and Sudheer by Monday positively.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

thx for this update Bluebird, very helpful


----------



## jjohal (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks guys...and all the very best to all of you..


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Good Luck hopeful hope & Sudheer 
you will def get a good news in this coming week..
take a deep breath...hold....exhale.... and relaxxx  hehehhe u must practice the breathing exercises in this week..  keeps u calm :nod:


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

hey i was just thinking that we don't we make a thread for the next stage, all the members in Gary's List can join that...n we can stay together till we get a grant 
as we all are planning to go to ACT...n may be we can form a support group in ACT too... hehehehehe....hope not sounding dumb...


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> hey i was just thinking that we don't we make a thread for the next stage, all the members in Gary's List can join that...n we can stay together till we get a grant
> as we all are planning to go to ACT...n may be we can form a support group in ACT too... hehehehehe....hope not sounding dumb...


Support Group for ACT is a wise idea... helps folks who need and can give help!


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> Good Luck hopeful hope & Sudheer
> you will def get a good news in this coming week..
> take a deep breath...hold....exhale.... and relaxxx  hehehhe u must practice the breathing exercises in this week..  keeps u calm :nod:


He he he..you are right... Can't seem like enjoying the weekend completely


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Got co assigned.....


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

Thats nice..hopefulhope...


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

hopefulhope said:


> Got co assigned.....


Congrats, buddyarty: Hope you can have the SS by Wednesday!

It seems that you got the notice at midnight Australia time? Maybe the MIS team had all of us queued in system which carries out the CO allocation task at 12:00a.m of each working day?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> Got co assigned.....


Congrats!!!! Keep us posted buddy..... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> Congrats, buddyarty: Hope you can have the SS by Wednesday!
> 
> It seems that you got the notice at midnight Australia time? Maybe the MIS team had all of us queued in system which carries out the CO allocation task at 12:00a.m of each working day?


hey Joyceee,
May be u r right....


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

This is what I found at - acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/25636/Skilled-Occupation-List-Submission-2014-Australian-Computer-Society.pdf :


" Given the focus of the Skilled Occupation List in the medium to longer term, the ACS believes the following occupations should be added to the SOL because of the ANZSCO specialisations and alternative titles included in brackets: 
 261312 Developer Programmer (Applications Developer, ICT Developer, and ICT Programmer) 
 263113 Network Analyst (Network Designer, Network Strategist, Network Consultant, Network Architect) 
 *263212 ICT Support Engineer (Support Architect)* "

God... now this is driving me crazy...... They say my occupation might be added in SOL i.e. 189 from July..... I am really thinking abt it now.... what will happen to my appli... bcoz my EOI was lodged as 190.... OR should I suspend my EOI & wait for July so that I can lodge a new one under 189???? 
My SS is expected by 24th Apr. & it will be valid for 90 days I believe....?? if I suspend my current EOI now & wait for my occu code be added to 189, I can file 189.... But I can't consider this will happen 100% as its not yet communicated by DIBP.... 
At least, they can give 263212 applicants a relief to move around anywhere in OZ just like 189ers.....


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Congrats hopefullhope
Gud Luck.

Any news of Sudheer? Sudeer are you here?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> Congrats, buddyarty: Hope you can have the SS by Wednesday!
> 
> It seems that you got the notice at midnight Australia time? Maybe the MIS team had all of us queued in system which carries out the CO allocation task at 12:00a.m of each working day?


Hi Joyceee,
yeah you are right in saying and what about sudheer. I guess CO will also be assigned to Sudheer today.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Sudheer pa date is one day after mine not sure if they are going assign on the same day as mine


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> Sudheer pa date is one day after mine not sure if they are going assign on the same day as mine


Picture will clear through Sudheer. 

Sudheer are you in touch with this thread?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rajwant (Feb 9, 2014)

Congrats Hopeful Hope


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello Hopeful Hope & Sudheer......
Any update guys?


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

No news yet... tensed


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Hopefulhope,
I agree with Joyceee's statement that you will get nomination by tomorrow positively.Gud luck.

Sudheer & liza_mum where are you guys? upload your position.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Days Calculator updated 15th April.

12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: Awaited. (9 Weeks 6 Days)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 5 Days)
14. liza_mum: PA : 10 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 1 Day)
15. Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (8 weeks 6 Days)
16. Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (8 weeks 6 Days)
17. Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited (8 weeks 5 Days)
18. Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited. (8 weeks 4 Days)
19. SL76A is 18 Feb 2014. CO: Awaiting (8 weeks)

Might CO has been assigned to Sudheer and Liza_mum becoz both have completed their 9 weeks.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Days Calculator updated 15th April.
> 
> 12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: Awaited. (9 Weeks 6 Days)
> 13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 5 Days)
> ...


Hi Friends,

Today morning I got mail from ACT saying 'CO has been assigned.'


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today morning I got mail from ACT saying 'CO has been assigned.'


Congrats! That's a really good news :roll: Good luck with the SS.


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Days Calculator updated 15th April.
> 
> 12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: Awaited. (9 Weeks 6 Days)
> 13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 5 Days)
> ...


Thanks for this, buddy Seems that we are 1 week away from the allocation. Do you think we need to prepare some new relevant job advertisements or something?


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Days Calculator updated 15th April.
> 
> 12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: Awaited. (9 Weeks 6 Days)
> 13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 5 Days)
> ...


You guys left me out of the list.. :-(


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today morning I got mail from ACT saying 'CO has been assigned.'



Congrats Sudheer.... All d best!!!
& thanks for updating......


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

lemehs said:


> You guys left me out of the list.. :-(


lemehs,
No worries... plz copy all d data from post above & add today's date for Sudheer as Co assigned... Also plz add ur entry with PA date....
thnx


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Updated 15.04.2014
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: Awaited. (9 Weeks 6 Days)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Awaited. (9 weeks 5 Days)
14. liza_mum: PA : 10 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 1 Day)
15. Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (8 weeks 6 Days)
16. Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (8 weeks 6 Days)
17. Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited (8 weeks 5 Days)
18. Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited. (8 weeks 4 Days)
19. SL76A is 18 Feb 2014. CO: Awaiting (8 weeks)

Liza_mum is the next.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> Thanks for this, buddy Seems that we are 1 week away from the allocation. Do you think we need to prepare some new relevant job advertisements or something?


One week sounds good. Yeah pre-working is best policy otherwise they are not asking as per last observations. Gud luck


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Updated 15.04.2014
1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)

12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: Awaited. (9 Weeks 6 Days)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Awaited. (9 weeks 5 Days)

14. liza_mum: PA : 10 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 1 Day)
15. Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (8 weeks 6 Days)
16. Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (8 weeks 6 Days)
17. Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited (8 weeks 5 Days)
18. Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO:Awaited. (8 weeks 4 Days)
19. SL76A is 18 Feb 2014. CO: Awaiting (8 weeks)
20. Rohan Bhai : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
21. Lemehs: PA: 19 Feb, CO: Awaited
22. Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
23. Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
24. Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
25. amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
26. shamsherkainth: PA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
27. kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Updated 15.04.2014
> 1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
> 2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
> 3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
> ...


Thanks Blue Bird..

Guys - did any one contacted the MIS team (8 weeks beyond), if yes, please share the update received..


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

I got my ss today yipeeeee


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Wowwwwwwwqq so happyyýyy


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> I got my ss today yipeeeee


Congratulations hopefulhope!!


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

Wowwwwwwww..hip hip hooray


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Yahooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got my SS today.....today I am taking leave and I will drink for the whole day.........


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

sudheerreddy said:


> Yahooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got my SS today.....today I am taking leave and I will drink for the whole day.........


Congrats toi


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> I got my ss today yipeeeee


Congrats hopefullhope


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

kwongguy said:


> Congrats toi


Thanks mate!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Yahooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got my SS today.....today I am taking leave and I will drink for the whole day.........


Sudheerreddy Congrats


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

sudheerreddy said:


> Thanks mate!!!!!!!!!


I hv long way to go.......waiting n waiting.....aarghhh


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Yahooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got my SS today.....today I am taking leave and I will drink for the whole day.........


Congratulations buddy!!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Updated 16.04.2014
1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)


14. liza_mum: PA : 10 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 2 Day)
15. Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks)
16. Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks)
17. Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited (8 weeks 6 Days)
18. Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO: Awaited. (8 weeks 5 Days)
19. SL76A is 18 Feb. CO: Awaiting (8 weeks 1 Day)
20. Rohan Bhai : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
21. Lemehs: PA: 19 Feb, CO: Awaited
22. Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
23. Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
24. Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
25. amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
26. shamsherkainth: PA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
27. kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited 

liza_mum where are you? Please update your status.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Congratulations Sudheer and Hopefulhope!!! ... That was quick!


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Blue bird... Thanks for updating the list... Lisa_mum hadn't had a CO assigned till yesterday... May be today is her day!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Blue bird... Thanks for updating the list... Lisa_mum hadn't had a CO assigned till yesterday... May be today is her day!


You are right but waiting for her reply if she is there.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

sudheerreddy said:


> Yahooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got my SS today.....today I am taking leave and I will drink for the whole day.........


I can feel your joy buddy.. congrats..


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

hopefulhope said:


> Wowwwwwwwqq so happyyýyy


Hey... awesome.. great news.. Have fun..


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Big big congratulations to hopefulhope and Sudheer on the SS!!! I'm thrilled!!!

Looking forward to hearing the good news from liza_mum soon! Bluebird and I are right after her


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

:tea:ray:


hopefulhope said:


> I got my ss today yipeeeee


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

sudheerreddy said:


> Yahooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got my SS today.....today I am taking leave and I will drink for the whole day.........


CHEERS !!!:drum:


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Does any one has a check list of documents needed for visa application


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> Does any one has a check list of documents needed for visa application


Please check
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-before-after-lodging-evisa-application.html


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> Big big congratulations to hopefulhope and Sudheer on the SS!!! I'm thrilled!!!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing the good news from liza_mum soon! Bluebird and I are right after her


Hi Joyceee,
Is liza_mum active in this forum?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rajwant (Feb 9, 2014)

:cheer2::cheer2: congrats Hopeful hope and sudheer.


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Joyceee,
> Is liza_mum active in this forum?:fingerscrossed:


Hi Bluebird,

I've only seen 2 posts from her several weeks before. Maybe she's active in the Whatsapp group and that's how Optimus Prime learnt that her CO had yet to be allocated till yesterday.

Have you joined the group? Do you know how can I join it?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

I have joined only this forum, no idea about others.

Any latest news of Liza_mum


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Joyceee, 
9 weeks 1 day is over. We are on the peak now following to liza_mum. We might assign CO by Friday or Monday positively Keep posting and gud luck.

Optimum Prime: Would you please update on behalf of liza_mum¿


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats Hopeful hope and Sudheer..... Very Happy for u guys.... Enjoyyy the moment of happiness.... Cheers


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Joyceee,
> 9 weeks 1 day is over. We are on the peak now following to liza_mum. We might assign CO by Friday or Monday positively Keep posting and gud luck.
> 
> Optimum Prime: Would you please update on behalf of liza_mum¿


Blue Bird,
Its only today... tomorrow is Good Friday & I also heard that its a holiday on Monday in ACT.... So 4 days of restlessness post today.... 
God, this waiting period is killing me..... :yell::bored:


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> I have joined only this forum, no idea about others.
> 
> Any latest news of Liza_mum


Hi Bluebird,

I'm afraid Wanafly is right. We can only expect something from the MIS team after the Easter break Ah the four days waiting's gonna kill me:mmph:


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

hopefulhope said:


> I got my ss today yipeeeee


congratzzzzz n all the best with the next step


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

sudheerreddy said:


> Yahooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got my SS today.....today I am taking leave and I will drink for the whole day.........


congratzz


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



hopefulhope said:


> I got my ss today yipeeeee



Congratulations Hopefulhope,

Go ahead and apply for your grant ASAP. All the best.


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi neville, do you know if form 16 is mandatory document whole filling visa


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



hopefulhope said:


> Hi neville, do you know if form 16 is mandatory document whole filling visa



Hi Hopefulhope,

Form 16 proves your employment data and acts as a genuine document for the CO.


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Hopefulhope,
> 
> Form 16 proves your employment data and acts as a genuine document for the CO.



yeah but the problem is that they have misspelt my name in the recent one. and this may create problem


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Blue Bird,
> Its only today... tomorrow is Good Friday & I also heard that its a holiday on Monday in ACT.... So 4 days of restlessness post today....
> God, this waiting period is killing me..... :yell::bored:


Hi wana fly,
What kind of holiday is on Monday?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> Hi Bluebird,
> 
> I'm afraid Wanafly is right. We can only expect something from the MIS team after the Easter break Ah the four days waiting's gonna kill me:mmph:


Hi joyceee
these 4 days are looking 4 weeks


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

No update from Liza_mum as of now.


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi wana fly,
> What kind of holiday is on Monday?


I believe its easter monday


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> No update from Liza_mum as of now.


Its too late.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> Hi Bluebird,
> 
> I'm afraid Wanafly is right. We can only expect something from the MIS team after the Easter break Ah the four days waiting's gonna kill me:mmph:


Wana Fly is right in saying ACT holiday schedule in April are as follows
*Easter Saturday	Saturday 19 April	
Easter Monday Monday 21 April	
Anzac Day Friday 25 April	*


----------



## ayeshasalma (Mar 31, 2014)

soodrahul said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyone with Anzsco code: 263211?
> Please if you could share the details of Websites from where we can search and provide references for 5 Jobs which do not require Australian citizenship.
> ...


Hello Rahul,

I am planning to apply for State sponsorship. My code is 263211.
Can you please contact me or share me your details to have an insight about the same.
Regards,

Ayesha


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Guys, I need a suggestion or even a thought from one of you.

I have applied for SS Visa for ACT and right now just waiting for the decision. While I am waiting, developing plans to move in ACT. For SS Visa category, it is recommended to stay in the state for at least 2 years prior moving to any other state. My plan is to stay in the ACT for at least 1-2 months, as I will bring enough fund to support myself and family during this period. In case, I could not find a work, I am thinking to move back to my original country to continue my previous work. This is I am thinking by considering the fact that jobs have been cut down by Australian Government and there are likely chances that getting a job in shortest possible time will be quite difficult.

Now my question is, if even I return to my base country in 1-2 months time, will my visa be valid for 5 years? Can I come back after 2 years to complete my 2 years continuous settlement in the state?

Obviously, immigration is a test case and every person like to take a risk but to some extent. Specially, if you are taking this risk together with family.

I need someone's of you sincere advice, who have experienced this situation under State Sponsorship category.


----------



## leavesnext (Sep 9, 2013)

fakhan said:


> Guys, I need a suggestion or even a thought from one of you.
> 
> I have applied for SS Visa for ACT and right now just waiting for the decision. While I am waiting, developing plans to move in ACT. For SS Visa category, it is recommended to stay in the state for at least 2 years prior moving to any other state. My plan is to stay in the ACT for at least 1-2 months, as I will bring enough fund to support myself and family during this period. In case, I could not find a work, I am thinking to move back to my original country to continue my previous work. This is I am thinking by considering the fact that jobs have been cut down by Australian Government and there are likely chances that getting a job in shortest possible time will be quite difficult.
> 
> ...


Yes you can. 

You can enter Australia as long as you do so before the expiry date on the grant letter (assuming that you made an initial entry to Australia before the "enter before date" stated on the grant letter). In order to enter Australia after the expiry date on the grant letter, you need to have RRV.


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Updated 15.04.2014
> 1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
> 2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
> 3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
> ...


Must add mine: PA: 28th Feb. CO: Awaited (7 weeks 1 day)


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

ayeshasalma said:


> Hello Rahul,
> 
> I am planning to apply for State sponsorship. My code is 263211.
> Can you please contact me or share me your details to have an insight about the same.
> ...


Hi Ayesha

You can contact me at [email protected]

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

SuperDuperMan said:


> Must add mine: PA: 28th Feb. CO: Awaited (7 weeks 1 day)


SuperDuperMan,
these are the people awaiting their SS.... you have cleared that stage...  But still gud to have you on the group now.... 
For ur info. neville Smith has applied around 6th-10th feb... n still not got a Co.... So ur wait seems to continue.....


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

wana fly said:


> SuperDuperMan,
> these are the people awaiting their SS.... you have cleared that stage...  But still gud to have you on the group now....
> For ur info. neville Smith has applied around 6th-10th feb... n still not got a Co.... So ur wait seems to continue.....


Oh dear! Thanks wana fly... wrong list  

seems like at every stage, there is some kind of wait... and then there is some kind of list to follow that wait.. at first its state sponsorship, then you celebrate a little, and get back on the "search n figure out whats going on with the other list"

You are right, Neville Smith and i lodged applications around the same time.. 
Its be


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

SuperDuperMan said:


> Oh dear! Thanks wana fly... wrong list
> 
> seems like at every stage, there is some kind of wait... and then there is some kind of list to follow that wait.. at first its state sponsorship, then you celebrate a little, and get back on the "search n figure out whats going on with the other list"
> 
> ...




Hello SuperDuperMan,

Please notify when yr Co is allocated. I lodged visa on 8th April 2014. All docs including PCC & Medical uploaded upfront.... Can only predict the CO allocation time once yr or Neville's CO is allocated.. :grouphug: Plz keep in touch. Can you plz share yr email id?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

moitrai said:


> Hello SuperDuperMan,
> 
> Please notify when yr Co is allocated. I lodged visa on 8th April 2014. All docs including PCC & Medical uploaded upfront.... Can only predict the CO allocation time once yr or Neville's CO is allocated.. :grouphug: Plz keep in touch. Can you plz share yr email id?


Hi Moitrai,
Please confirm one thing that how you have added PCC & Medicals without their request?
Because as per my info I have read that when you lodge your visa application CO inquire for PCC and Medicals on later stage.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

moitrai said:


> Hello SuperDuperMan,
> 
> Please notify when yr Co is allocated. I lodged visa on 8th April 2014. All docs including PCC & Medical uploaded upfront.... Can only predict the CO allocation time once yr or Neville's CO is allocated.. :grouphug: Plz keep in touch. Can you plz share yr email id?


Hi Moitrai, happy to connect with you and provide updates to the group.. will pass you my email offline..


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Moitrai,
> Please confirm one thing that how you have added PCC & Medicals without their request?
> Because as per my info I have read that when you lodge your visa application CO inquire for PCC and Medicals on later stage.:fingerscrossed:


Hi Blue Bird, thats what my understanding is too.. a HAP ID will be given ONLY AFTER a CO is allocated..


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Updated 21.04.2014
1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)


14. liza_mum: PA : 10 Feb. CO: Awaited. (10 weeks)
15. Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 5 Days)
16. Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 5 Days)
17. Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited (9 weeks 4 Days)
18. Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO: Awaited.	(9 weeks 3 Days)
19. SL76A is 18 Feb. CO: Awaiting	(8 weeks 6 Days)
20. Rohan Bhai : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
21. Lemehs: PA: 19 Feb, CO: Awaited
22. Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
23. Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
24. Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
25. amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
26. shamsherkainth: PA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
27. kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

SuperDuperMan said:


> Hi Blue Bird, thats what my understanding is too.. a HAP ID will be given ONLY AFTER a CO is allocated..



Hi SuperDuperMan, 

In my Immi acc where options of attaching docs are given, a hyperlink is given mentioning" Organize your health examination". I clicked there an e medical page poped up giving the HAP ID....didnt u do yr medical? Please send yr email id in my PM.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

moitrai said:


> Hi SuperDuperMan,
> 
> In my Immi acc where options of attaching docs are given, a hyperlink is given mentioning" Organize your health examination". I clicked there an e medical page poped up giving the HAP ID....didnt u do yr medical? Please send yr email id in my PM.


Hi Moitrai,
It means you have automatically received your HAP ID for medicals and what about PCC?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Moitrai,
> It means you have automatically received your HAP ID for medicals and what about PCC?:fingerscrossed:


Hi Blue Bird,
Once you get SS invitation you will be requested to open an immi acc and attach docs. You can upload/ attach PCC with other required imp docs according to standard checklists there. 

So No worries. Once you get your immi acc, you will see it for yourself. It is highly suggested to attach documents upfront before CO allocation to get your grant without much time wastage. It is what i found out from web research.


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

moitrai said:


> Hi SuperDuperMan,
> 
> In my Immi acc where options of attaching docs are given, a hyperlink is given mentioning" Organize your health examination". I clicked there an e medical page poped up giving the HAP ID....didnt u do yr medical? Please send yr email id in my PM.


Hi Moitrai, i ve engaged an agent to complete my visa and therefore dont have visibility of the Immi account. The agency that i had engaged, has been strongly discouraging completing medicals prior to CO allocation though..


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

@ Sudheer

what was your IELTS score? and your Skill ?


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

SuperDuperMan said:


> Hi Moitrai, i ve engaged an agent to complete my visa and therefore dont have visibility of the Immi account. The agency that i had engaged, has been strongly discouraging completing medicals prior to CO allocation though..


Hi SuperDuperMan,

Thats fine.. You can check this link: Moving to Australia: Australian Visa Medical Status information. | Moving to Australia
for further info on Australian Visa Medical Status for immigration applicant. Thanks..


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

moitrai said:


> Hello SuperDuperMan,
> 
> Please notify when yr Co is allocated. I lodged visa on 8th April 2014. All docs including PCC & Medical uploaded upfront.... Can only predict the CO allocation time once yr or Neville's CO is allocated.. :grouphug: Plz keep in touch. Can you plz share yr email id?


Hey Moitrai, i have a question...i am planning to submit my visa application in this week...but i read on DIBP website that i need not to submit my medical till my CO gives me some HAP ID or something and then i can submit my medicals..
can you please share a checklist of all the documents you submitted with your visa application?i'll really appreciate your help,

Regards,


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> Hey Moitrai, i have a question...i am planning to submit my visa application in this week...but i read on DIBP website that i need not to submit my medical till my CO gives me some HAP ID or something and then i can submit my medicals..
> can you please share a checklist of all the documents you submitted with your visa application?i'll really appreciate your help,
> 
> Regards,


Hi,

You can see this link Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online for the checklist. I referred this when choosing documents for uploading...Thanks...


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Hey Moitrai, i have a question...i am planning to submit my visa application in this week...but i read on DIBP website that i need not to submit my medical till my CO gives me some HAP ID or something and then i can submit my medicals..
> can you please share a checklist of all the documents you submitted with your visa application?i'll really appreciate your help,
> 
> Regards,


Hi Sid.sami,
Please let me know how are you paying your visa fee and what is extra cost of this transaction.
Regards, and best of luck for your next step.


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Sid.sami,
> Please let me know how are you paying your visa fee and what is extra cost of this transaction.
> Regards, and best of luck for your next step.


Hey Blue Bird, I will use credit card to pay for the visa charges, its just two of us n no kids so the amount is $5280 and my credit card has that limit,


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

moitrai said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can see this link Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online for the checklist. I referred this when choosing documents for uploading...Thanks...


thanks mate...i'll right away go through this page


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Hopefulhope,
> 
> Form 16 proves your employment data and acts as a genuine document for the CO.


Hey Neville can u please share the document checklist for visa application, I am confused about the forms, as in which forms should be submitted. Is there a link on DIBP website about 190 visa sub class? I found one PDF document (3 pages)
Once we submit the required documents, can we add afterwards or not?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Updated 22.04.2014..... It went on previous pages. So posting it again.

1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)


14. liza_mum: PA : 10 Feb. CO: Awaited. (10 weeks)..... No CO yet.
15. Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 5 Days)
16. Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 5 Days)
17. Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited (9 weeks 4 Days)
18. Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO: Awaited.	(9 weeks 3 Days)
19. SL76A is 18 Feb. CO: Awaiting	(8 weeks 6 Days)
20. Rohan Bhai : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
21. Lemehs: PA: 19 Feb, CO: Awaited
22. Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
23. Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
24. Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
25. amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
26. shamsherkainth: PA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
27. kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Updated 22.04.2014..... It went on previous pages. So posting it again.
> 
> 1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
> 2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
> ...


Thanks Wannafly.

Lisa_mum, blue bird and Joycee, any updates?


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Still no CO for liza_mum? Ohhhh noooo! I was kinda hoping CO would be allocated to Bluebird and me within this week


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Just spoke to liza_mum... she has not yet got a CO allocation.... even she's desp waiting.... looks like the long wait continues....


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

No update on mine side and one holiday is coming in ACT on Friday 25.04.2014. Two days are left in this week.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Hey Blue Bird, I will use credit card to pay for the visa charges, its just two of us n no kids so the amount is $5280 and my credit card has that limit,


Best luck for your visa grant
Please share your private email.


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Just spoke to liza_mum... she has not yet got a CO allocation.... even she's desp waiting.... looks like the long wait continues....


:-(


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have noticed a lot of people having problems with their agents, so I thought up of starting a thread dedicated to agent feedback, where we can post the feedback of our agents and make others aware of the experiences we had with out agents. This will be useful for others who are planning to lodge or are deciding about hiring an agent. 

Hope all will contribute to the same. I will create the thread and post the list of all agents registered as per DIBP website and seek feedback from all.

Thanks,


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have noticed a lot of people having problems with their agents, so I thought up of starting a thread dedicated to agent feedback, where we can post the feedback of our agents and make others aware of the experiences we had with out agents. This will be useful for others who are planning to lodge or are deciding about hiring an agent.
> 
> ...


Thats a good idea Garry bhai and will benefit everyone. Go for it!


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

We got a reply today for our application as follows - 

"We are currently processing applications lodged on 07 February. Your application is 38 in the queue. It will be another month at least"


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Optimus Prime said:


> We got a reply today for our application as follows -
> 
> "We are currently processing applications lodged on 07 February. Your application is 38 in the queue. It will be another month at least"


Ohhh nooo ;(


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Optimus Prime said:


> We got a reply today for our application as follows -
> 
> "We are currently processing applications lodged on 07 February. Your application is 38 in the queue. It will be another month at least"


Hey, I had called today and was told that it will be processed within 8 to 10 weeks.. May be that's a standard response :-( this is killing man.. very disappointed..


----------



## trevnod (Oct 4, 2012)

Blue Bird said:


> Updated 21.04.2014
> 1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
> 2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
> 3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
> ...



Stick me on please guys......visa lodged March 20th class 190 awaiting CO


----------



## trevnod (Oct 4, 2012)

How does the CO normally get in touch if you have a migration agent? My migration agent told me the CO contacts me but they won't have my email address or phone number hmmm


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

lemehs said:


> Hey, I had called today and was told that it will be processed within 8 to 10 weeks.. May be that's a standard response :-( this is killing man.. very disappointed..


Hi lemehs, if is it the scenario then at least CO should be assigned to liza-mum.Regards


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Bluebird,
I wrote to the MIS team today and got the following response -
"We are currently processing applications lodged on 10 February. You are the 5th in the queue."
Seems that liza_mum has got her CO allocated already 

To those who PMed me,
Thanks a lot for your instruction. That's really helpful. There seemed to be some problem with my PM therefore I wasn't able to respond via it. Sorry.


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi lemehs, if is it the scenario then at least CO should be assigned to liza-mum.Regards


True, but as I said; that could be the standard response. BTW, the lady at the other end was frustrated that they have been receiving phone calls and emails on the delays.. she also said this would further delay the process.


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Joyceee said:


> Hi Bluebird,
> I wrote to the MIS team today and got the following response -
> "We are currently processing applications lodged on 10 February. You are the 5th in the queue."
> Seems that liza_mum has got her CO allocated already
> ...


Awesome.. your message is like a droplet on the desert sand.. all the best, God bless


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Joyceee said:


> Hi Bluebird,
> I wrote to the MIS team today and got the following response -
> "We are currently processing applications lodged on 10 February. You are the 5th in the queue."
> Seems that liza_mum has got her CO allocated already
> ...


That's nice to hear Joycee. Good Luck to you.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats Joyce..... Hope you will get a CO by tomorrow or Monday for sure... All d best. n thanks for sharing info. 
plz keep us posted once u get a CO assigned email.......


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi lemehs, if is it the scenario then at least CO should be assigned to liza-mum.Regards


Blue Bird,
you & Joyce have the same PA date. Please keep us posted once the CO gets assigned. Will be easy for us to track. Btw, if your PA date it 12th Feb. what was ur date of lodging application to ACT? plz let me know.... bcoz ACT MIS says they r going  by the date of lodging & not PA.....


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> Hi Bluebird,
> I wrote to the MIS team today and got the following response -
> "We are currently processing applications lodged on 10 February. You are the 5th in the queue."
> Seems that liza_mum has got her CO allocated already
> ...


Good job done joyceee, CO will assign us by Monday positively as there is upcoming holiday in ACT on Friday.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Blue Bird,
> you & Joyce have the same PA date. Please keep us posted once the CO gets assigned. Will be easy for us to track. Btw, if your PA date it 12th Feb. what was ur date of lodging application to ACT? plz let me know.... bcoz ACT MIS says they r going by the date of lodging & not PA.....


Definitely inform you wana fly; my lodging date was 11 Feb. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

trevnod said:


> Stick me on please guys......visa lodged March 20th class 190 awaiting CO


Hi Trevnod,

The list here is for ACT SS for 190, not for 190 visa . Kindly check on other forums where similar lists are being maintained for 190 visa applicants. This list will not be useful to you as you are already a step ahead of us all.

Good Luck,


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Optimus Prime said:


> We got a reply today for our application as follows -
> 
> "We are currently processing applications lodged on 07 February. Your application is 38 in the queue. It will be another month at least"


is 14th Feb your PA date or lodged date?


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have noticed a lot of people having problems with their agents, so I thought up of starting a thread dedicated to agent feedback, where we can post the feedback of our agents and make others aware of the experiences we had with out agents. This will be useful for others who are planning to lodge or are deciding about hiring an agent.
> 
> ...


Yes, please do this. I will provide feedback about my agent.


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Blue Bird,
> you & Joyce have the same PA date. Please keep us posted once the CO gets assigned. Will be easy for us to track. Btw, if your PA date it 12th Feb. what was ur date of lodging application to ACT? plz let me know.... bcoz ACT MIS says they r going by the date of lodging & not PA.....


Hi all, 

As MIS is taking cases by the day of filing of applications, We should replace our PA date by the date of application on time line. 

My is 18th Feb

Thanks


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

SL76 said:


> is 14th Feb your PA date or lodged date?


14th Feb is my lodge date.
19th Feb is my PA date (one day after you)


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Optimus Prime said:


> 14th Feb is my lodge date.
> 19th Feb is my PA date (one day after you)


Thx for the info. and they said you are 38th in the queue ;( 
my lodge date is 13th Feb.... a loong wait..


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Good if we can add the ACT SS LODGED date as well. 

Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
Updated 21.04.2014
1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)


14. liza_mum: PA : 10 Feb. CO: Awaited. (10 weeks)
15. Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 5 Days)
16. Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 5 Days)
17. Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited (9 weeks 4 Days)
18. Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 3 Days)
19. SL76 - ACT SS LODGED : 13 Feb | PA : 18 Feb | CO : Awaited |. (8 weeks 6 Days)
20. Rohan Bhai : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
21. Lemehs: PA: 19 Feb, CO: Awaited
22. Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
23. Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
24. Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
25. amitc21: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
26. shamsherkainth: PA:24 Feb. CO: Awaited.
27. kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

SL76 said:


> Good if we can add the ACT SS LODGED date as well.
> 
> Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
> Updated 21.04.2014
> ...


Updated, guys of you remember, they had published that there has been influx in application from 14th Feb onwards and this will delay or exceed the usual timelines.. Good luck to all of us.


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, I have update mine and Shamsher kainth.

Good if we can add the ACT SS LODGED date as well. 

Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
Updated 21.04.2014
1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)


14. liza_mum: PA : 10 Feb. CO: Awaited. (10 weeks)
15. Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 5 Days)
16. Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 5 Days)
17. Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited (9 weeks 4 Days)
18. Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 3 Days)
19. SL76 - ACT SS LODGED : 13 Feb | PA : 18 Feb | CO : Awaited |. (8 weeks 6 Days)
20. Rohan Bhai : PA: 19 Feb. CO: Awaited.
21. Lemehs: PA: 19 Feb, CO: Awaited
22. Lakshay: PA: 21 Feb. CO: Awaited.
23. Rajwant: ACT SS on 22nd Feb 2014
24. Garry2684: PA: 24 Feb. CO: Awaited
25. amitc21: SS :18 Feb . CO: Awaited
26. shamsherkainth : SS:20 Feb. CO: Awaited.
27. kwongguy: PA: 26 Feb. CO: Awaited


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Blue Bird,
> you & Joyce have the same PA date. Please keep us posted once the CO gets assigned. Will be easy for us to track. Btw, if your PA date it 12th Feb. what was ur date of lodging application to ACT? plz let me know.... bcoz ACT MIS says they r going by the date of lodging & not PA.....


@wana fly: Did you upload your PCC/Meds yet ? Did the CO ask you for it?


----------



## Kaschatu (Apr 23, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> @wana fly: Did you upload your PCC/Meds yet ? Did the CO ask you for it?


hey lovetosmack,
thnx for spreading some +ve vibes.... I would love to do that soon..... BUT I AM STILL AT THE STATE NOMINATION STAGE....  
Expecting it to come by Wednesday..... :fingerscrossed:

We all are active on this forum.... so will be updating all d related updates to our timelines.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

SL76 said:


> Thx for the info. and they said you are 38th in the queue ;(
> my lodge date is 13th Feb.... a loong wait..


You're welcome mate. Yes its a long wait. She said 1 month.
You are one day before me so may be you are 28th in the queue (ie if we assume 8-10 applications in a day)....So may be 2nd week of May for you. Good Luck!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

No news from my side.

Joyceee any news? 
Wanna fly can you ask liza_mum for latest update from her side?


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> No news from my side.
> 
> Joyceee any news?
> Wanna fly can you ask liza_mum for latest update from her side?


Hi Bluebird,

No CO for me by far, either. Liza_mum's application is in progress. She will need to provide more material for CO's further review.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> Hi Bluebird,
> 
> No CO for me by far, either. Liza_mum's application is in progress. She will need to provide more material for CO's further review.


Hi Joyceee,
It means Monday might become fruitful for us in respect of CO allocation.

Now, it looks difficult to receive grant in April......


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Optimus Prime said:


> You're welcome mate. Yes its a long wait. She said 1 month.
> You are one day before me so may be you are 28th in the queue (ie if we assume 8-10 applications in a day)....So may be 2nd week of May for you. Good Luck!


ya most probably... thx


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Dear All,

I got ACT SS and invited for 190 VISA Application. 

Due to some unavoidable reasons I am unable to apply right now :'(. My VISA invitation will be expired on May 15th (after 60 days).

But as ACT SS is valid till 3 months will I get another invitation automatically? or I have to contact ACT Team?

Or I won't get invitation anymore!

Please help.....


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

blehill said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got ACT SS and invited for 190 VISA Application.
> 
> ...



Hello blehill,
Well, I am really doubtful that anyone amongst us would have the correct info. So better send an email to ACT MIS or reply on both the emails that you received asking them how it works? The info. MIS team will give you can be considered as "the correct info"... Let us know what you get.


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

Can any of below mentioned people update the current status of there application, it will be useful to other people to know about there CO allocation 

14. liza_mum: PA : 10 Feb. CO: Awaited. (10 weeks)
15. Blue Bird: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 5 Days)
16. Joyceee: PA: 12 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 5 Days)
17. Pilotg2: PA: 13 Feb. CO: Awaited (9 weeks 4 Days)
18. Wannafly: PA: 14 Feb. CO: Awaited. (9 weeks 3 Days)




SL76 said:


> Good if we can add the ACT SS LODGED date as well.
> 
> Originally Posted by Blue Bird View Post
> Updated 21.04.2014
> ...


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

blehill said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got ACT SS and invited for 190 VISA Application.
> 
> ...


Congrats Blehill... do not worry, u have 60 days, things can change 
as for your question, i read somewhere that you will get two invites from DIBP once your EOI is successful, after that your EOI will be deleted from the system and you will have to submit a new EOI if you again want to apply. So I guess you will get another invite from DIBP, But it is always better to be safe than sorry, so email DIBP and discuss your situation with them.
Good Luck,


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

*ACT SS - List updated *

Hi All,

Congrats and all the very best to all the folks who have already got +VE ACT SS....! Also, I am excluding you all from the list for easy tracking. I hope you wouldn't mind 

Below is the new list to track the ones who are eagerly waiting for SS, just like me..! All the best to us too..!

1.liza_mum |Lodged: |PA: 10 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
2.Blue Bird |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
3.Joyceee |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
4.Pilotg2 |Lodged: |PA: 13 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
5.Wannafly |Lodged: |PA: 14 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
6.SL76 |Lodged: 13 Feb |PA: 18 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
7.Rohan Bhai |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
8.Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
9.Lakshay |Lodged: |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
10.Rajwant |Lodged: |PA: 22 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
11.Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:8
12.amitc21 |Lodged: |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:8
13.shamsherkainth |Lodged: |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:8
14.kwongguy |Lodged: |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:8

Please update the lodged data as well, if I have missed; it isn't intentional, please feel free to update..!eep:

Good Luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Any update from 
Liza_mum 
and 
Joyceee.
No update from mine side yet.


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks Lemehs, for shortening list.

Looking the previously EOI submitted candidates PA dates and CO allocation date trends, i presume for below mentioned applicants; CO is allocated, pls take a movement of your valuable time and update us the current status. 

If CO is assigned, advance congratulations and wishing you all the best.

1.liza_mum |Lodged: |PA: 10 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
2.Blue Bird |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
3.Joyceee |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
4.Pilotg2 |Lodged: |PA: 13 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
5.Wannafly |Lodged: |PA: 14 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10



lemehs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats and all the very best to all the folks who have already got +VE ACT SS....! Also, I am excluding you all from the list for easy tracking. I hope you wouldn't mind
> 
> ...


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Any update from
> Liza_mum
> and
> Joyceee.
> No update from mine side yet.


Don't worry, this week you 3 should get CO assigned..


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello Friends....
Liz_Mum was allocated CO last week itself & would be updating her status soon. I think she had to submit additional docs....

CO still not allocated to Joyce. She was informed on last Wednesday that she's 5th in the queue.... So hopefully will get a CO by tomorrow..... 

@ Blubird, plz keep us posted if u hear from them.....


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Hello Friends....
> Liz_Mum was allocated CO last week itself & would be updating her status soon. I think she had to submit additional docs....
> 
> CO still not allocated to Joyce. She was informed on last Wednesday that she's 5th in the queue.... So hopefully will get a CO by tomorrow.....
> ...


Sounds good...


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Hello Friends....
> Liz_Mum was allocated CO last week itself & would be updating her status soon. I think she had to submit additional docs....
> 
> CO still not allocated to Joyce. She was informed on last Wednesday that she's 5th in the queue.... So hopefully will get a CO by tomorrow.....
> ...


Hi, Cud u pls include me into WatsApp group ?


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

amitc21 said:


> Hi, Cud u pls include me into WatsApp group ?


Me too


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

lemehs said:


> Me too


Lemehs - We have the same Lodgement and PA date buddy. 14th Feb and 19th feb.

AmitC21 and Lemehs - Sent you guys a PM. Please check and do the needful


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Joyceee,
Are u here?
2 Days left in April:smash:


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Joyceee,
> Are u here?
> 2 Days left in April:smash:


I share you anxiety, bro. Can the waiting be any longer :'(


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Joyceee,
> Are u here?
> 2 Days left in April:smash:


Blue Bird,
Joyce is definitely active & would post here venever she has an update.
just like you Joyce is also waiting for the CO allocation.... looks difficult today though...


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

lemehs said:


> Don't worry, this week you 3 should get CO assigned..


lemehs you are right in saying;:fingerscrossed:
there is chaos :crazy: because Liza's info is uncertain and 11 weeks are over me and Joyceee is unable to receive any news yet.:smash:


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Morning, guys. Some good news today. I got the following email half an hour ago -

Dear ***

Your application for ACT nomination of a Skilled - Nominated (subclass190) visa has been assigned to a case officer.

Case officer: Patricia Dunne
Assessment commenced: 29/04/2014

Regards

Migration and Information Services (MIS) Team
Canberra, ACT.

Bluebird, please check your email inbox. There should be a CO waiting for you


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Indeed, its a excellent news.

Hope u will get the SS in a day or two.

All the best


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> Morning, guys. Some good news today. I got the following email half an hour ago -
> 
> Dear ***
> 
> ...



Congratulations Joyceee.... It has come after a long wait.... Lets hope u get the grant by tomorrow....:fingerscrossed:

Blue bird, plz check ur mailbox & let us know if you too have got a CO assigned?


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Joyceee said:


> Morning, guys. Some good news today. I got the following email half an hour ago -
> 
> Dear ***
> 
> ...


congratz n all the best


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent followup mail, as reply i got below message

Dear XXXX, 

"We are currently processing applications confirmed 13 February. You are 5 in the queue"op2:



HADIMANE said:


> Thanks Lemehs, for shortening list.
> 
> Looking the previously EOI submitted candidates PA dates and CO allocation date trends, i presume for below mentioned applicants; CO is allocated, pls take a movement of your valuable time and update us the current status.
> 
> ...


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

HADIMANE said:


> Sent followup mail, as reply i got below message
> 
> Dear XXXX,
> 
> "We are currently processing applications confirmed 13 February. You are 5 in the queue"op2:


Hey, that's great. Btw, what's your date.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

HADIMANE said:


> Sent followup mail, as reply i got below message
> 
> Dear XXXX,
> 
> "We are currently processing applications confirmed 13 February. You are 5 in the queue"op2:


Hey HADIMANE,
Could you please update ur signature with ur dates in it? Plz refer mine n u can update. this will help others in calculating their CO allocation....

Thanx...


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

My PA date is 17- Feb 14 



lemehs said:


> Hey, that's great. Btw, what's your date.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Guys, not sure how ACT is functioning.... earlier they mentioned that they are going by the dates we applied & not PA.... now the email HADIMANE has received says -
We are currently processing *applications confirmed on* ......


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

HADIMANE said:


> My PA date is 17- Feb 14



HADIMANE, plz inform when did u apply to ACT SS? plz update ur signature... it will help all of us.......


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> lemehs you are right in saying;:fingerscrossed:
> there is chaos :crazy: because Liza's info is uncertain and 11 weeks are over me and Joyceee is unable to receive any news yet.:smash:


Blue Bird, my friend... where on d earth are you? have you got any update on CO allocation?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

That's great to know Hadimane! So there is some progress now from ACT.


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

Here you go.. Wana Fly



wana fly said:


> HADIMANE, plz inform when did u apply to ACT SS? plz update ur signature... it will help all of us.......


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Thnx hadimane.....


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> Morning, guys. Some good news today. I got the following email half an hour ago -
> 
> Dear ***
> 
> ...


Hey Joyceee,
Thank God you have received the CO at least. Be ready, so if they ask for any document you can provide immediately.
From my side no update yet


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

HADIMANE said:


> Sent followup mail, as reply i got below message
> 
> Dear XXXX,
> 
> "We are currently processing applications confirmed 13 February. You are 5 in the queue"op2:


Hi Hadimane,
If is it so then CO will assign to me by Tomorrow most probably.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Blue Bird, my friend... where on d earth are you? have you got any update on CO allocation?


Hey wana fly,
Nothing has been done yet. They are not slow I will say they are deadly slow.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey Blue Bird,

I presume your PA date is on 12th Feb, if so, by now CO should have been assigned to you, not sure why not still!!!!

As per mail from EOI team they started assessing 13th Feb PA applicants, not scaring you, but there must be some reason behind this. 

Why don't you shoot a flow-up mail, you will get to know the reason. 



Blue Bird said:


> Hi Hadimane,
> If is it so then CO will assign to me by Tomorrow most probably.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

HADIMANE said:


> Hey Blue Bird,
> 
> I presume your PA date is on 12th Feb, if so, by now CO should have been assigned to you, not sure why not still!!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah you are right Hadimane.:ballchain:
I will wait by tomorrow.  :roll:


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Yeah you are right Hadimane.:ballchain:
> I will wait by tomorrow.  :roll:


Blue Bird,
As per email from MIS to Hadimane, they are working on applications confirmed on 13th & he's 5th in the queue.... Point to note here is, there are 4 ppl ahead of him... i.e. Joyce (already got a CO), Blue Bird, Pilotg2, wana fly.... & only Pilotg2 has a PA date of 13th.... So I feel they shd have assigned you a CO by now....


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

*A long journey*

Dear Friends in this long journey towards migration to Australia!!!!

My own journey towards migration started out 5-odd years ago, under (now defunct) 176 visa. Things got put on hold after the government re-prioritized my application under category 5. That only meant that i would have to wait for ever before my case was even assigned to a CO.

That journey, then took a new turn sometime in 2012 and i started working on the 190 visa (sponsored by Canberra State). After securing a Canberra sponsorship and lodging, today, and after 5 years of waiting, my family was allocated a case officer. 

I can begin to say how greatful i am towards Canberra State for recognizing me and extending an invitation towards me. 

We are now going to do the medicals and PCC (i did not front load anything)... 

Fingers crossed, i wish to finalize the visa by July :rockon:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Blue Bird,
> As per email from MIS to Hadimane, they are working on applications confirmed on 13th & he's 5th in the queue.... Point to note here is, there are 4 ppl ahead of him... i.e. Joyce (already got a CO), Blue Bird, Pilotg2, wana fly.... & only Pilotg2 has a PA date of 13th.... So I feel they shd have assigned you a CO by now....


Hi Wana Fly,
I am observing too the whole scenario but couldn't understand.:mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hey Joyceee,
> Thank God you have received the CO at least. Be ready, so if they ask for any document you can provide immediately.
> From my side no update yet


Don't worry, my friend. Pat will definitely contact you the first thing tomorrow. And you'll probably get SS earlier than me as I was asked to provide more materials (all pages of passport and recent reference letter) which would cost me some time to obtain.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> Don't worry, my friend. Pat will definitely contact you the first thing tomorrow. And you'll probably get SS earlier than me as I was asked to provide more materials (all pages of passport and recent reference letter) which would cost me some time to obtain.


Hey Joyceee,
Thanks for your compliments.
The requested documents are not a big deal I guess and you please provide them on top urgent priority without delay of single minute. 
I am following you and anticipate they will contact me by tomorrow.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Garry, 
Please update list if possible.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

SuperDuperMan said:


> Dear Friends in this long journey towards migration to Australia!!!!
> 
> My own journey towards migration started out 5-odd years ago, under (now defunct) 176 visa. Things got put on hold after the government re-prioritized my application under category 5. That only meant that i would have to wait for ever before my case was even assigned to a CO.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a long journey dear. 
All the wishes for you. Good Luck. I am sure, after this long a wait, God wont test your will to get into Aus further  

Cheerio,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Guys, 

Updated List is here. Updated on 29/Apr/14

1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)

1.liza_mum |Lodged: |PA: 10 Feb |CO: Date not sure |Outcome: Reject, due to non recent experience.
2.Blue Bird |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
3.Joyceee |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: 29 Apr 14| Verdict: Awaited
4.Pilotg2 |Lodged: |PA: 13 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
5.Wannafly |Lodged: |PA: 14 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
6. Hadimane | PA: 17 Feb | CO: Awaited | Follow up email reply on 29 Apr: "We are currently processing applications confirmed 13 February. You are 5 in the queue"

7.SL76 |Lodged: 13 Feb |PA: 18 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8.Rohan Bhai |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9.Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
10.Lakshay |Lodged: |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
11.Rajwant |Lodged: |PA: 22 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
12.Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
13.amitc21 |Lodged: |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
14.shamsherkainth |Lodged: |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
15.kwongguy |Lodged: |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

I lodged my application on 18th Feb. Pls update


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Guys, 

Updated List is here. Updated on 29/Apr/14

1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)

1.liza_mum |Lodged: |PA: 10 Feb |CO: Date not sure |Outcome: Reject, due to non recent experience.
2.Blue Bird |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
3.Joyceee |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: 29 Apr 14| Verdict: Awaited
4.Pilotg2 |Lodged: |PA: 13 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
5.Wannafly |Lodged: |PA: 14 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
6. Hadimane | PA: 17 Feb | CO: Awaited | Follow up email reply on 29 Apr: "We are currently processing applications confirmed 13 February. You are 5 in the queue"

7.SL76 |Lodged: 13 Feb |PA: 18 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8.Rohan Bhai |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9.Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
10.Lakshay |Lodged: |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
11.Rajwant |Lodged: |PA: 22 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
12.Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
13.amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
14.shamsherkainth |Lodged: |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
15.kwongguy |Lodged: |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

SuperDuperMan said:


> Dear Friends in this long journey towards migration to Australia!!!!
> 
> My own journey towards migration started out 5-odd years ago, under (now defunct) 176 visa. Things got put on hold after the government re-prioritized my application under category 5. That only meant that i would have to wait for ever before my case was even assigned to a CO.
> 
> ...


SuperDuperMan - Wonderful post. I admire how you have held on to this dream inspite of obstacles....Your post is full of hope for all of us! Your hard work and wait will payoff soon. All the Best mate!


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Yeah you are right Hadimane.:ballchain:
> I will wait by tomorrow.  :roll:


Blue Bird - It has to be tomorrow for you for sure! Good Luck buddy.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thx Garry for the update - most useful.

To all - if and when your CO is assigned and any additional docs required, pl let us know in this forum what docs were asked. This will help all of of to e prepared. Thx in advance. 

All the best to you Blue


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Blue Bird - It has to be tomorrow for you for sure! Good Luck buddy.


Optimus Prime,
Thanks for your compliments.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Joyceee said:


> Don't worry, my friend. Pat will definitely contact you the first thing tomorrow. And you'll probably get SS earlier than me as I was asked to provide more materials (all pages of passport and recent reference letter) which would cost me some time to obtain.


Hi Joycee, why another reference letter? whats the date of your ref letter sent, if you dont mind sharing this info only - no need to mention dates just the duration is enough to get an idea at what they are looking at. In case they ask me for another ref.letter i dont think i can get it again from the current company. 

Passport pages - i only sent the bio data page. looks like this is not enough. Anyone else who were asked to send all pages? pl let us know. 

Thx in advance and all the best with your application and docs..


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SL76 said:


> Thx Garry for the update - most useful.
> 
> To all - if and when your CO is assigned and any additional docs required, pl let us know in this forum what docs were asked. This will help all of of to e prepared. Thx in advance.
> 
> All the best to you Blue


SL76, 
Thanks, definitely I will share every thing.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Updated List is here. Updated on 29/Apr/14
> 
> ...


Good


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Hello blehill,
> Well, I am really doubtful that anyone amongst us would have the correct info. So better send an email to ACT MIS or reply on both the emails that you received asking them how it works? The info. MIS team will give you can be considered as "the correct info"... Let us know what you get.


Hi Wanna_fly,

Yes you r right! I send them an email and someone named Julianne replied that ... "DIBP should automatically issue a second visa invitation after 60 days."

Hope I will get another invitation.....


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

SL76 said:


> Hi Joycee, why another reference letter? whats the date of your ref letter sent, if you dont mind sharing this info only - no need to mention dates just the duration is enough to get an idea at what they are looking at. In case they ask me for another ref.letter i dont think i can get it again from the current company.
> 
> Passport pages - i only sent the bio data page. looks like this is not enough. Anyone else who were asked to send all pages? pl let us know.
> 
> Thx in advance and all the best with your application and docs..


Hi SL76,

It was because I only sent reference letters for work experiences before 2010.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> Hi SL76,
> 
> It was because I only sent reference letters for work experiences before 2010.


How many job experiences u have? have u not submitted fresh reference letter?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi wana fly,
If you have bit info that why liza_mum has been rejected by ACT. So that rest of us can avoid if CO ask any thing.
Regards


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi pilotg2,
If i am skipped you please check your email tomorrow morning may CO will assign to you.
Regards


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> How many job experiences u have? have u not submitted fresh reference letter?


No. That's why Pat asked for the more recent ones.

Have you checked mailbox today? Should be a CO waiting


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, Just rcvd the follwing mail from MIS team


Application for ACT 190 nomination - Average Processing time of 5 to 6 months

Thank you for your application for ACT nomination of a Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

If your application for ACT nomination was lodged on or after 17 February 2014, the average processing time of your application will be 5 to 6 months.

This lengthy processing time is due to the high number of applications received before the ACT occupation list was updated on 24 February 2014.

Please do not contact us requesting a status update as responding to these emails will further delay processing times. Your application is in the queue and you / your agent will be informed by email when a case officer is assigned.
Regards
Julianne


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

amitc21 said:


> Hi, Just rcvd the follwing mail from MIS team
> 
> 
> Application for ACT 190 nomination - Average Processing time of 5 to 6 months
> ...


Yowza!...5-6 months


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

amitc21 said:


> Hi, Just rcvd the follwing mail from MIS team
> 
> Application for ACT 190 nomination - Average Processing time of 5 to 6 months
> 
> ...


Oh Christ... :-(


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

Amitc21,

Are they mean to say *"People who lodged there application or PA confirmed on or after 17thFeb 2014??"*:doh:



amitc21 said:


> Hi, Just rcvd the follwing mail from MIS team
> 
> 
> Application for ACT 190 nomination - Average Processing time of 5 to 6 months
> ...


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Date of lodgement after 17th


----------



## atiredperson (Jan 23, 2014)

SuperDuperMan said:


> Dear Friends in this long journey towards migration to Australia!!!!
> 
> My own journey towards migration started out 5-odd years ago, under (now defunct) 176 visa. Things got put on hold after the government re-prioritized my application under category 5. That only meant that i would have to wait for ever before my case was even assigned to a CO.
> 
> ...


Congrats, SuperDuperMan!
Wishing you a speedy visa grant


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

Amitc21,

I even got this mail, that means this should be PA date, not application lodged date, not sure any others got the same mail. ( Ladies and Gentleman, please let us know if you got the same mail ( applicants who PA confirmed on 17th- Feb) , so that we will leave expecting CO allocation and get engage with professional work) 

My lodged date is 12- Feb-2014 and PA date is 17- Feb-2014, seems like most unlucky am. :boom:



amitc21 said:


> Hi, Just rcvd the follwing mail from MIS team
> 
> 
> Application for ACT 190 nomination - Average Processing time of 5 to 6 months
> ...





amitc21 said:


> Date of lodgement after 17th


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

So, now ACT asks you to wait for 6 months, whereas DIBP says the processing time for 190 is 3 months. 

What a mess they are creating for themselves and for us? 

Sad for us late applicants.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

HADIMANE said:


> Amitc21,
> 
> I even got this mail, that means this should be PA date, not application lodged date, not sure any others got the same mail. ( Ladies and Gentleman, please let us know if you got the same mail ( applicants who PA confirmed on 17th- Feb) , so that we will leave expecting CO allocation and get engage with professional work)
> 
> My lodged date is 12- Feb-2014 and PA date is 17- Feb-2014, seems like most unlucky am. :boom:


HADIMANE,
Dont worry friend.... We all have received this email.... it clearly says, ..... was *lodged on or after 17 February 2014*.... 
This means date of lodging & not the date of PA.... Just like you, even I had *applied *on 12th feb & got PA on 14th.... so Dont worry.... its not for us.....

Feel really sorry for those who are affected by this.....


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks God,, and thanks Wanna fly,,, i was worried 

Feel sad people who missed opportunity this time, but don't worry guys, all for good.



wana fly said:


> HADIMANE,
> Dont worry friend.... We all have received this email.... it clearly says, ..... was *lodged on or after 17 February 2014*....
> This means date of lodging & not the date of PA.... Just like you, even I had *applied *on 12th feb & got PA on 14th.... so Dont worry.... its not for us.....
> 
> Feel really sorry for those who are affected by this.....


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Blue Bird..........
Where have you disappeared man? Any news from ACT MIS on ur CO allocation?
Also, do we have Pilotg2 active on this forum?????? plz update ur status.......


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

i think all have received the same email and it says application lodged date is the date they are considering. so all who have lodged the application before 17th would get their SS soon although there still is a delay comparing to their personal email to us stating 8-9 weeks. 

however, when it comes to assigning CO, i think they go by the PA date where the application is paid and finalised. 

hoping for the best


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

SuperDuperMan said:


> Dear Friends in this long journey towards migration to Australia!!!!
> 
> My own journey towards migration started out 5-odd years ago, under (now defunct) 176 visa. Things got put on hold after the government re-prioritized my application under category 5. That only meant that i would have to wait for ever before my case was even assigned to a CO.
> 
> ...


You are indeed a SuperDuperMan.. all the very best my dear friend.. very Happy for you..


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> So, now ACT asks you to wait for 6 months, whereas DIBP says the processing time for 190 is 3 months.
> 
> What a mess they are creating for themselves and for us?
> 
> Sad for us late applicants.


I think both Visa grant and State sponsorship process has slowed down. Most people are waiting longer than usual now.

Good Luck Brother.

Manan


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi , is there a way we can choose currency while paying the immigration fees?
The conversion rate from rupee to US dollar to Australian dollar is involving two conversion rates, which is the reason I am exceeding the limit of my credit card.
Any help will be appreciated,
Regards,


----------



## SuperDuperMan (Jan 29, 2014)

That made me laugh out loud  

i think the lesson that i learnt is that, all things take time - more so does migration. Though i wish inside of me that things happen over night, thats unlikely to happen. therefore, in dealing with long waiting times, you just have to keep believing, continue with the journey, look for positives, and focus on everything else that matters 





lemehs said:


> You are indeed a SuperDuperMan.. all the very best my dear friend.. very Happy for you..


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Friends no reply till today


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Friends no reply till today


Blue bird dont worry. maybe they are sending delay emails to all applicants yesterday and today so hopefully by Friday you will receive CO. praying for you.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SL76 said:


> Blue bird dont worry. maybe they are sending delay emails to all applicants yesterday and today so hopefully by Friday you will receive CO. praying for you.


SL76 Thanks for compliments, may be on Friday or Monday.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> I think both Visa grant and State sponsorship process has slowed down. Most people are waiting longer than usual now.
> 
> Good Luck Brother.
> 
> Manan


Thanks bro,

but i have been real upset today. its like any morning, anything new can come up that u dont anticipate. They have to learn to respect their commitments. If this is how they work, how are they different from where we want to run away 

Anyways, it will take time to sink in the news of this looooooooooooong delay. 

thanks for your kind words.


----------



## carthik.annayan (Apr 6, 2014)

amitc21 said:


> Hi, Just rcvd the follwing mail from MIS team
> 
> 
> Application for ACT 190 nomination - Average Processing time of 5 to 6 months
> ...


Hi Julianne,

Even i've applied for ACT ( State Sponsored visa) 190. I received a delay email. But there was no mention about the time( 5-6) months etc... In-fact i was assigned a case officer on 23rd April 2014, She asked me to submit Form 80. And now i'm waiting on the grant.

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

carthik.annayan said:


> Hi Julianne,
> 
> Even i've applied for ACT ( State Sponsored visa) 190. I received a delay email. But there was no mention about the time( 5-6) months etc... In-fact i was assigned a case officer on 23rd April 2014, She asked me to submit Form 80. And now i'm waiting on the grant.
> 
> ...


Hi Carthik,

What does delay mail states, did they mentioned that SS will take time? If so what time line they have mentioned ?? 

Would be good if you could share ( copy & paste) that email. Would be helpful to others.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Carthik,

This delay email is to ACT SS applicants, not for 190 guys. You misinterpreted it.


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Friends no reply till today


Such a bizzareI cannot understand the situation


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Carthik,
> 
> This delay email is to ACT SS applicants, not for 190 guys. You misinterpreted it.


Garry, 

Seems like Carthik has received some other mail, in which 5-6 months is not mentioned. But,rest all CO allocation waiting guys has received the same mail. Which been shared in the morning.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Okay Hadimane.. 

delays everywhere... Time till july will be really crazy, i reckon.


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi guys,

Even I have recvd the same mail today regarding the delay to 5-6 months. Somehow very difficult to understand, if they nominated a CO to applicants till 13th Feb, y such a delay for the rest.. 

Regards


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

Also, a very optimistic view says that it could be coz they have recvd so many enquiries for status and delays, they must have sent a mail so as to stop these enquiries. and they have given a long time frame as even they arent aware of how long the delay could be..

regards


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

VBP,

there has been a lot of discussion on this in our other group, where in the agents have also said that its only to limit the number of inquiries considering the small staff at ACT MIS team to increase effectiveness, but still they have mentioned a typically unacceptable time frame. Lets just hope it does not reach that time frame. 

Whats your lodge date and PA date?

Add yourself to the list on last few pages. 

thanks,


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> VBP,
> 
> there has been a lot of discussion on this in our other group, where in the agents have also said that its only to limit the number of inquiries considering the small staff at ACT MIS team to increase effectiveness, but still they have mentioned a typically unacceptable time frame. Lets just hope it does not reach that time frame.
> 
> ...


Garry,

I completely agree that the time frame is unacceptable. 

At the start i was informed that Vetassess typically takes around 2.5 to 3 months max but i got my approval letter from them exactly after 5 months. and now this delay.. 

Sorry but can u explain PA as im very new to this grp.

regards


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Guys, 

Updated List is here. Updated on 30/Apr/14

1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)

1.liza_mum |Lodged: |PA: 10 Feb |CO: Date not sure |Outcome: Reject, due to non recent experience.
2.Blue Bird |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
3.Joyceee |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: 29 Apr 14| Verdict: Awaited, Additional docs asked by Pat - to support recent experience. 
4.Pilotg2 |Lodged: |PA: 13 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
5.Wannafly |Lodged: |PA: 14 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
6. Hadimane | PA: 17 Feb | CO: Awaited | Follow up email reply on 29 Apr: "We are currently processing applications confirmed 13 February. You are 5 in the queue"

7.SL76 |Lodged: 13 Feb |PA: 18 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8.Rohan Bhai |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9.Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
10.Lakshay |Lodged: |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
11.Rajwant |Lodged: |PA: 22 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
12.Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
13.amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
14.shamsherkainth |Lodged: |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
15.kwongguy |Lodged: |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

VBP said:


> Garry,
> 
> I completely agree that the time frame is unacceptable.
> 
> ...


Hi VBP,

its sad to wait for so long at every step, but its inevitable too.

There are two dates involved in the process of ACT SS - the date when you lodge your application and make the payment of AUD 300. The second date is Payment Acknowledgment (PA) date when you receive an email from ACT MIS team that your application has been received and is confirmed. The list I posted above contains the details of applicants who have either received the ACT SS or are waiting for it, to calculate an effective time frame for others, So, it would be great if you can add your details to it, we will all benefit from it.

thanks,


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Updated List is here. Updated on 30/Apr/14
> 
> ...


16.VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks: 8


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated List is here. Updated on 30/Apr/14 (2) - Added VBP

1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)

1.liza_mum |Lodged: |PA: 10 Feb |CO: Date not sure |Outcome: Reject, due to non recent experience.
2.Blue Bird |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
3.Joyceee |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: 29 Apr 14| Verdict: Awaited, Additional docs asked by Pat - to support recent experience. 
4.Pilotg2 |Lodged: |PA: 13 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
5.Wannafly |Lodged: |PA: 14 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
6. Hadimane | PA: 17 Feb | CO: Awaited | Follow up email reply on 29 Apr: "We are currently processing applications confirmed 13 February. You are 5 in the queue"

7.SL76 |Lodged: 13 Feb |PA: 18 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8.Rohan Bhai |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9.Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
10.Lakshay |Lodged: |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
11.Rajwant |Lodged: |PA: 22 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
12.Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
13.amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
14.shamsherkainth |Lodged: |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
15.kwongguy |Lodged: |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
16.VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks: 8


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Updated List is here. Updated on 30/Apr/14 (2) - Added VBP
> 
> 1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
> 2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
> ...


Thanks a lot garry. appreciate your effort for the group.

regards


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated List is here. Updated on 30/Apr/14 (3)

1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)
14. liza_mum |Lodged: |PA: 10 Feb |CO: Date not sure |Outcome: Reject, due to non recent experience.

1.	Joyceee |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: 29 Apr 14| Verdict: Awaited, Additional docs asked by Pat - to support recent experience. 
2.	Blue Bird |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
3.	Pilotg2 |Lodged: |PA: 13 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
4.	Wannafly |Lodged: |PA: 14 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
5.	Hadimane | PA: 17 Feb | CO: Awaited | Follow up email reply on 29 Apr: "We are currently processing applications confirmed 13 February. You are 5 in the queue"

6.	SL76 |Lodged: 13 Feb |PA: 18 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
7.	Rohan Bhai |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8.	Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9.	Lakshay |Lodged: |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
10.	Rajwant |Lodged: |PA: 22 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
11.	Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
12.	amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
13.	shamsherkainth |Lodged: |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
14.	kwongguy |Lodged: |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
15.	VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks: 8


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello Friends....
After a long delay I have received an email from ACT MIS that the CO is allocated to my application.... 
Praying hard now..... :fingerscrossed: Can't explain how I am feeling now...... :ranger:


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Updated List is here. Updated on 1st May....I have marked the current in progress appli. in RED color.....


1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)
14. liza_mum |Lodged: |PA: 10 Feb |CO: Date not sure |Outcome: Reject, due to non recent experience.

1.	Joyceee |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |*CO: 29 Apr 14| Verdict: Awaited, Additional docs asked by Pat - to support recent experience. *
2.	Blue Bird |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
3.	Pilotg2 |Lodged: |PA: 13 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
4.	Wannafly |Lodged: 12th Feb |PA: 14 Feb |*CO: 1st May* |Weeks:11
5.	Hadimane | PA: 17 Feb | CO: Awaited | Follow up email reply on 29 Apr: "We are currently processing applications confirmed 13 February. You are 5 in the queue"

6.	SL76 |Lodged: 13 Feb |PA: 18 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
7.	Rohan Bhai |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8.	Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9.	Lakshay |Lodged: |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
10.	Rajwant |Lodged: |PA: 22 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
11.	Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
12.	amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
13.	shamsherkainth |Lodged: |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
14.	kwongguy |Lodged: |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
15.	VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks: 8


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Hello Friends....
> After a long delay I have received an email from ACT MIS that the CO is allocated to my application....
> Praying hard now..... :fingerscrossed: Can't explain how I am feeling now...... :ranger:


Congrats !! 
who is the case officer?


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

I received email CO assigned ... so anxious now ahhhhh..... (Julianne is CO and that makes me more worried)


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Updated List is here. Updated on 1st May....I have marked the current in progress appli. in RED color.....


1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)
14. liza_mum |Lodged: |PA: 10 Feb |CO: Date not sure |Outcome: Reject, due to non recent experience.

1.	Joyceee |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: 29 Apr 14| Verdict: Awaited, Additional docs asked by Pat - to support recent experience. 
2.	Blue Bird |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
3.	Pilotg2 |Lodged: |PA: 13 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
4.	Wannafly |Lodged: 12th Feb |PA: 14 Feb |CO: 1st May |Weeks:11
5.	Hadimane | PA: 17 Feb | CO: Awaited | Follow up email reply on 29 Apr: "We are currently processing applications confirmed 13 February. You are 5 in the queue"
6.	SL76 |Lodged: 13 Feb |PA: 18 Feb |CO : 01 May | Outcome Awaited 

7.	Rohan Bhai |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8.	Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9.	Lakshay |Lodged: |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
10.	Rajwant |Lodged: |PA: 22 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
11.	Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
12.	amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
13.	shamsherkainth |Lodged: |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
14.	kwongguy |Lodged: |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
15.	VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks: 8


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

Hurrrrryyyyyyy......

Even for me CO allocated, process started from 1st May, but Julianne is my CO :tape2:


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

Updated List is here. Updated on 1st May....I have marked the current in progress appli. in RED color.....


1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)
14. liza_mum |Lodged: |PA: 10 Feb |CO: Date not sure |Outcome: Reject, due to non recent experience.

1. Joyceee |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: 29 Apr 14| Verdict: Awaited, Additional docs asked by Pat - to support recent experience.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
3. Pilotg2 |Lodged: |PA: 13 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
4. Wannafly |Lodged: 12th Feb |PA: 14 Feb |CO: 01 May | Outcome Awaited
5. Hadimane | PA: 17 Feb | CO: 01 May | Outcome Awaited
6. SL76 |Lodged: 13 Feb |PA: 18 Feb |CO : 01 May | Outcome Awaited

7. Rohan Bhai |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9. Lakshay |Lodged: |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
10. Rajwant |Lodged: |PA: 22 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
11. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
12. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
13. shamsherkainth |Lodged: |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
14. kwongguy |Lodged: |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
15. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks: 8


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Wats wrong with Julianne ? Boss


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

SL76 said:


> I received email CO assigned ... so anxious now ahhhhh..... (Julianne is CO and that makes me more worried)


SL76,

Pls share your experience about Case offer, if you cant share on the open forum, can you pls IM/PM us?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

I wonder, if there are so many applicants between 17 feb and 24 feb, why are there only 7 members of that category in our list. Between 11 and 14 feb, we have almost all members in our list, as we could count who is pending when Hadimane got a reply that he is fifth in the queue. 

Strange, huh? 

Anyways, it good that they are picking up pace now. I wish they complete applications lodged till 14 feb by tomorrow and on Monday start with applications from 15 feb onwards. I am 19th Feb.. gosh..

Cheers to all who have got a CO and dont worry, even if its julliane, your docs are correct, no one can stop.
In cases, where julliane was strict, there were some very valid reasons too- dont forget that. 

Good Luck Amol, Hadimane, SL76


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Hello Friends....
> After a long delay I have received an email from ACT MIS that the CO is allocated to my application....
> Praying hard now..... :fingerscrossed: Can't explain how I am feeling now...... :ranger:



Congratzz....!! :thumb:


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

HADIMANE said:


> SL76,
> 
> Pls share your experience about Case offer, if you cant share on the open forum, can you pls IM/PM us?


sure definitely i will share..


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi guys, haven't posted in a while. Got SS this morning - no additional docs requested. List updated.

1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)
14. liza_mum |Lodged: |PA: 10 Feb |CO: Date not sure |Outcome: Reject, due to non recent experience.
15. Pilotg2 |Lodged: 12th Feb |PA: 13 Feb |CO: 29 Apr | Outcome: 01 May |Weeks:11

1. Joyceee |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: 29 Apr 14| Verdict: Awaited, Additional docs asked by Pat - to support recent experience.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
3. 
4. Wannafly |Lodged: 12th Feb |PA: 14 Feb |CO: 01 May | Outcome Awaited
5. Hadimane | PA: 17 Feb | CO: 01 May | Outcome Awaited
6. SL76 |Lodged: 13 Feb |PA: 18 Feb |CO : 01 May | Outcome Awaited

7. Rohan Bhai |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9. Lakshay |Lodged: |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
10. Rajwant |Lodged: |PA: 22 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
11. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
12. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
13. shamsherkainth |Lodged: |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
14. kwongguy |Lodged: |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
15. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks: 8


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

pilotg2 said:


> Hi guys, haven't posted in a while. Got SS this morning - no additional docs requested. List updated.
> 
> 1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
> 2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
> ...


Congratulations pilotg2!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks pilotg2 and congratulations. We have been waiting to hear from you. Good news


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

soodrahul said:


> Congratulations pilotg2!!


Hi soodrahul,

Can you please update your details in the list, as I seen in your signature that you are also awaiting ACT SS like us all. It will be great help for us.

thanks,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bluebird.

Any news from your side? Please update.


----------



## carthik.annayan (Apr 6, 2014)

HADIMANE said:


> Hi Carthik,
> 
> What does delay mail states, did they mentioned that SS will take time? If so what time line they have mentioned ??
> 
> Would be good if you could share ( copy & paste) that email. Would be helpful to others.


Hi , 

Here's the Message :


IMPORTANT INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR VISA
The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration
Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa
category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning
levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard
timeframes.
The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited
number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be
longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas
in this category during this programme year.
As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I
cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website
(Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the
Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
I appreciate your patience in this matter.

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats WannaFly, SL76, Hadimane for CO Allocation! All the best. You should get the approval by tomorrow.
Congratulations Pilot2g for getting SS Nomination!!


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Congrats WannaFly, SL76, Hadimane for CO Allocation! All the best. You should get the approval by tomorrow.
> Congratulations Pilot2g for getting SS Nomination!!


Thanks for all the good wishes guys. Good luck to all and i hope positive nominations start rolling in.


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello All,

Today iam on top of world, with 24 hours CO approved my SS, nice to see that approval mails. 

Thanks for all good wishes. :clap2:


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

HADIMANE said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today iam on top of world, with 24 hours CO approved my SS, nice to see that approval mails.
> 
> Thanks for all good wishes. :clap2:


Congratulations buddy !!


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

Updated list: As on 01- May- 2014

1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)
14. liza_mum |Lodged: |PA: 10 Feb |CO: Date not sure |Outcome: Reject, due to non recent experience.
15. Pilotg2 |Lodged: 12th Feb |PA: 13 Feb |CO: 29 Apr | Outcome: 01 May |Weeks:11

1. Joyceee |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: 29 Apr 14| Verdict: Awaited, Additional docs asked by Pat - to support recent experience.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
3. Wannafly |Lodged: 12th Feb |PA: 14 Feb |CO: 01 May | Outcome Awaited
4. Hadimane | PA: 17 Feb | CO: 30 Apr | ACT SS +Ve: 01- May
5. SL76 |Lodged: 13 Feb |PA: 18 Feb |CO : 01 May | Outcome Awaited

7. Rohan Bhai |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9. Lakshay |Lodged: |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
10. Rajwant |Lodged: |PA: 22 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
11. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
12. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
13. shamsherkainth |Lodged: |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
14. kwongguy |Lodged: |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
15. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks: 8


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

HADIMANE said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today iam on top of world, with 24 hours CO approved my SS, nice to see that approval mails.
> 
> Thanks for all good wishes. :clap2:


Congratzz !! happy for you  All the best with the visa.


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

HADIMANE said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today iam on top of world, with 24 hours CO approved my SS, nice to see that approval mails.
> 
> Thanks for all good wishes. :clap2:


This is awesome, good turn around time... 

@ Rohan: looks like tomorrow is your day...


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

HADIMANE said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today iam on top of world, with 24 hours CO approved my SS, nice to see that approval mails.
> 
> Thanks for all good wishes. :clap2:


Hey, party time

Congrats.....

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

HADIMANE said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today iam on top of world, with 24 hours CO approved my SS, nice to see that approval mails.
> 
> Thanks for all good wishes. :clap2:


Awesome news that!! Congratulations Hadimane!


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

lemehs said:


> This is awesome, good turn around time...
> 
> @ Rohan: looks like tomorrow is your day...


Mel- yes its very near mate. Will keep you all posted!


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

I hope by now, for all below mentioned applicants, SS would have granted.

Hearty congratulation in advance, pls take a movement and update the list

1. Joyceee |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: 29 Apr 14| Verdict: Awaited, Additional docs asked by Pat - to support recent experience.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
3. Wannafly |Lodged: 12th Feb |PA: 14 Feb |CO: 01 May | Outcome Awaited
5. SL76 |Lodged: 13 Feb |PA: 18 Feb |CO : 01 May | Outcome Awaited


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Hadimane,
Me & Joyce both have not yet got the SS...... Appli are in progress...no update from Blue Bird first. Hope to get it today itself. Dont wana spend sleepless nights on weekend.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

i too haven't received yet


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Starting to fill out the visa application form and i remember seeing a great website that explained the slightly obscure questions, in fact i think it gave guidelines on all the questions. I can't find it now!

Any chance one of you guys may have come across it or a similar site? 

I'm aware of this site, which is also great
Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

No response yet


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Congrats to *Pilotg2 and Hadimane*.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SL76 said:


> i too haven't received yet


Its good that Co has been assigned to u.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Hadimane,
> Me & Joyce both have not yet got the SS...... Appli are in progress...no update from Blue Bird first. Hope to get it today itself. Dont wana spend sleepless nights on weekend.... :fingerscrossed:


Hi wana fly,
Be relaxed would you imagine on my end :Cry:
:roll:


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Its good that Co has been assigned to u.


Thx and yes relieved Co assigned, but the delay worries me  cos if all was ok, i should have got it today ;(  an anxious wait till Monday. All the best to you n am very hopeful you will get CO on Monday.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

SL76 said:


> Thx and yes relieved Co assigned, but the delay worries me  cos if all was ok, i should have got it today ;(  an anxious wait till Monday. All the best to you n am very hopeful you will get CO on Monday.


Good luck mate. You will get next week for sure.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SL76 said:


> Thx and yes relieved Co assigned, but the delay worries me  cos if all was ok, i should have got it today ;(  an anxious wait till Monday. All the best to you n am very hopeful you will get CO on Monday.


Yeah hope for the best.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

I am on the verge of submitting EOI and SS nomination for ICT PM occupation code. After referring various states sites and having overall 7 IELTS (except writing 6.5), it looks like I am eligible to apply for only 2 states based on below assumptions -

WA - Occupation is in Schedule 2 (require 1-year job offer as a pre-requisite), hoping this condition is relaxed by Jul 1.
ACT - Occupation is in CLOSED status (may be ceiling has reached for this yr, hopeful of OPEN status from Jul 1 and not CLOSED/LIMITED since I cannot apply for verification due to IELTS score)

In such cases, is it advisable to -

1. submit EOI now, selecting "ANY" state to keep nominations open from any state, which is highly unlikely due to above reasons explained? After reviewing both states updates in Jul, modify EOI for intended state and apply for SS nomination as well. This option is to ensure EOI is submitted upfront to have earlier-in-queue processing.

2. submit EOI now, selecting "ACT" state for nomination, send application to ACT even though they may not process it until Jul? Once occupation comes to OPEN status my application may be processed faster.

3. submit EOI only in Jul after checking above states criteria and occupation status, followed by SS application to one of these states? Is waiting until Jul a safer option?

Appreciate if I fellow boarders can give expert opinions so I can make an early and informed decision


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Wait for July 



rits101 said:


> I am on the verge of submitting EOI and SS nomination for ICT PM occupation code. After referring various states sites and having overall 7 IELTS (except writing 6.5), it looks like I am eligible to apply for only 2 states based on below assumptions -
> 
> WA - Occupation is in Schedule 2 (require 1-year job offer as a pre-requisite), hoping this condition is relaxed by Jul 1.
> ACT - Occupation is in CLOSED status (may be ceiling has reached for this yr, hopeful of OPEN status from Jul 1 and not CLOSED/LIMITED since I cannot apply for verification due to IELTS score)
> ...


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmm...i noticed something is amiss. The skillselect ceiling for ICT Support & Test Engineers was 1/1000 in February. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/

Then, I got my ACT SS + followed by an invite to lodge Visa on 28th March.

The table is defined as "The table below shows the occupation ceilings for the 2013-2014 programme year for each occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) by four-digit ANZSCO code unit group, and the number of invitations issued for each occupation in the current programme year to date".

Based on that, its supposed to be showing the number of invites issued. Its 5th May today and that category is still showing 1/1000. Isn't it supposed to reflect an increase? Im sure I wasnt the only 2632xx receiving an invite during that time.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

No response yet


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> No response yet


hang in there Blue :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SL76 said:


> hang in there Blue :fingerscrossed:


Any Update from you SL76 and Wannafly?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Any Update from you SL76 and Wannafly?:fingerscrossed:


no response for me yet ;(


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

no updates from My side & Joyce too..... Both of us desp. waiting for the email from MIS.....  ray:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

wana fly said:


> no updates from My side & Joyce too..... Both of us desp. waiting for the email from MIS.....  ray:


Ahan wana fly you and Sl76 are waiting for Nomination.
Has Joayceee submitted required documents?:fingerscrossed:
Even I am waiting for Co.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Yup Joyce has submitted last week itself... I was assigned a CO on 1st May morning... So its been 2.6 working days for Joyce n Me...... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Ahan wana fly you and Sl76 are waiting for Nomination.
> Has Joayceee submitted required documents?:fingerscrossed:
> Even I am waiting for Co.


Yes, I submitted them last Wednesday night and by far only got an email saying "thank you" on last Friday.


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, What kind of Docs demanded ?



Joyceee said:


> Yes, I submitted them last Wednesday night and by far only got an email saying "thank you" on last Friday.


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

amitc21 said:


> Wait for July


Thanks amitc21 for your quick feedback. I assume you are referring to option 3 in my post.


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Why so silence ? Any update ?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

orcablue said:


> Hmm...i noticed something is amiss. The skillselect ceiling for ICT Support & Test Engineers was 1/1000 in February.
> 
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect
> 
> ...


Alan,

this is because DIBP has raised the condition on SS approvals from states, which means there is no ceiling as of now. So, it will be 1/1000 always . Hope that answers your question.

thanks,


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

SS obtained at 9:09 Australia time this morning. I cannot be happier!

:lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow !!! Congratulations Buddy !
Cud u pls share the list of docs demanded by CO ? 

Thanks


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

congrats


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

guys

so currently act have done to which date? mine is 26th..long way more or coming soon.


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> SS obtained at 9:09 Australia time this morning. I cannot be happier!
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Congrats Joyceee!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> SS obtained at 9:09 Australia time this morning. I cannot be happier!
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Hey Joyceee
Congratulations


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Wana fly and SL76 any news from your side?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello All.....
After a long wait I have got my SS today morning..... Its a gr8 feeling.... really happy....:clap2::lalala::high5::cool2::clap2::violin:


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Hello All.....
> After a long wait I have got my SS today morning..... Its a gr8 feeling.... really happy....:clap2::lalala::high5::cool2::clap2::violin:


Congrats wanafly!! All the best for your visa lodgement.
Did they ask you to submit any documents ?
What was the current status of job advertisrmens you had submitted along with your application?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Guys, no further docs were asked...... I had submitted jobs which were listed on different job portals within a week to max 15 days older... Few of them might have been closed/expired by now.... But I believe ACT is mainly looking into jobs' posted/opened date on the portal against ur date of application......


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Congratulations to all !!!
All the best to others who are waiting.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Hello All.....
> After a long wait I have got my SS today morning..... Its a gr8 feeling.... really happy....:clap2::lalala::high5::cool2::clap2::violin:


Hey wana fly,
Congratulations


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SL76 how are you and plz update ur status.


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

amitc21 said:


> Wow !!! Congratulations Buddy !
> Cud u pls share the list of docs demanded by CO ?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks, Amit.

The addi doc was mentioned in the consolidated list - reference letter of recent working experience.


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats, Wanafly 

Thanks a lot, everyone. I can only achieve this with the helps from all of you.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi All
happy to say that i too received the ACT SS / EOI today. 
thank you all for your support and encouragement and further vital information provided along with great successions and expert opinion  

any idea which forum i should also join from here? there are two forum, one 189 and 190 visa and the other visa applications.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Hello All.....
> After a long wait I have got my SS today morning..... Its a gr8 feeling.... really happy....:clap2::lalala::high5::cool2::clap2::violin:


Congratz !!!!!!!!! n all the best with next step. 
yes its a great happy joyful feeling..


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Joyceee said:


> SS obtained at 9:09 Australia time this morning. I cannot be happier!
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Congratz !!!!!!!!! all the best with next step


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

SL76 said:


> Hi All
> happy to say that i too received the ACT SS / EOI today.
> thank you all for your support and encouragement and further vital information provided along with great successions and expert opinion
> 
> any idea which forum i should also join from here? there are two forum, one 189 and 190 visa and the other visa applications.


Congras!!! We are all super happy for you!!! See you in OZ!!!


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

SL76 said:


> Hi All
> happy to say that i too received the ACT SS / EOI today.
> thank you all for your support and encouragement and further vital information provided along with great successions and expert opinion
> 
> any idea which forum i should also join from here? there are two forum, one 189 and 190 visa and the other visa applications.


Congrats SL76, Joycee and Wanafly (Amol)!!!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SL76 said:


> Hi All
> happy to say that i too received the ACT SS / EOI today.
> thank you all for your support and encouragement and further vital information provided along with great successions and expert opinion
> 
> any idea which forum i should also join from here? there are two forum, one 189 and 190 visa and the other visa applications.


Hey SL76,
Congratulations 
Its good day three nominations in a day.:clap2:


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

SL76 said:


> Hi All
> happy to say that i too received the ACT SS / EOI today.
> thank you all for your support and encouragement and further vital information provided along with great successions and expert opinion
> 
> any idea which forum i should also join from here? there are two forum, one 189 and 190 visa and the other visa applications.



SL76,
Heartiest congratulations.... happy for you... 
well, why go elsewhere when we have such a big group on this thread? All of us are heading to ACT so lets keep all posted abt our news.... btw, we are in May... so I am sure final grants will happen only in July...n from here on, its gonna be case to case basis & based on occu field/code too..... so we cant compare our grants with others...
but yeah, we can keep a track of COs being assigned to each other.... that generally helps.........


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

thx all for the wishes, appreciate it.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

wana fly said:


> SL76,
> Heartiest congratulations.... happy for you...
> well, why go elsewhere when we have such a big group on this thread? All of us are heading to ACT so lets keep all posted abt our news.... btw, we are in May... so I am sure final grants will happen only in July...n from here on, its gonna be case to case basis & based on occu field/code too..... so we cant compare our grants with others...
> but yeah, we can keep a track of COs being assigned to each other.... that generally helps.........


thx n yes lets share times on visa here as you mentioned. i heard the 189 is faster now than 190 and 190 Visa category takes least 3 months, i.e 7-8 weeks for CO allocation and balance for processing and grant. 

am hoping to lodge visa this week.

and frontload PCC (already received PCC) and medicals (yet to be done) before Co allocation, so most probably within this month.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hey SL76,
> Congratulations
> Its good day three nominations in a day.:clap2:


Thx Blue bird. am hopefull you will get CO allocation by latest Thursday. going by the trend on our list, it seems many got Co allocations on Tuesday and Thursdays.. 
all the best.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

posting Updated list: As at 06- May- 2014 for everyone's benefit : 

1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)
14. liza_mum |Lodged: |PA: 10 Feb |CO: Date not sure |Outcome: Reject, due to non recent experience.
15. Pilotg2 |Lodged: 12th Feb |PA: 13 Feb |CO: 29 Apr | Outcome: 01 May |Weeks:11

1. Joyceee |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: 29 Apr 14| Additional docs asked to support recent experience/ref letter |ACT SS + Outcome 06 May (12 weeks) 
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
3. Wannafly |Lodged: 12th Feb |PA: 14 Feb |CO: 01 May | ACT SS + Outcome 06 May (12 weeks)
4. Hadimane | PA: 17 Feb | CO: 30 Apr | ACT SS +Ve: 01- May
5. SL76 |Lodged: 13 Feb |PA: 18 Feb |CO : 01 May | ACT SS + Outcome 06 May (12 weeks) 

7. Rohan Bhai |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9. Lakshay |Lodged: |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
10. Rajwant |Lodged: |PA: 22 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
11. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
12. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
13. shamsherkainth |Lodged: |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
14. kwongguy |Lodged: |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
15. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks: 8


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

by looking at the lodgements and approval..if mine is on 26th feb..looks like I may have to wait till June to get an approval. right?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Guess what Guys! - I got a Nomination and Approval today too!! :whoo: 

I don't know when a CO was assigned to me. My agent told me that I got the the approval and invitation from DIBP today!!


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Guess what Guys! - I got a Nomination and Approval today too!! :whoo:
> 
> I don't know when a CO was assigned to me. My agent told me that I got the the approval and invitation from DIBP today!!



Congratulations & celebrations....... :clap2::whoo::kiss::rain:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

wana fly said:


> Congratulations & celebrations....... :clap2::whoo::kiss::rain:


Thank you Thank You Amol!!


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Optimus Prime said:


> Guess what Guys! - I got a Nomination and Approval today too!! :whoo:
> 
> I don't know when a CO was assigned to me. My agent told me that I got the the approval and invitation from DIBP today!!


Hey Congratz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Guess what Guys! - I got a Nomination and Approval today too!! :whoo:
> 
> I don't know when a CO was assigned to me. My agent told me that I got the the approval and invitation from DIBP today!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Optimus Prime,

Tons of congrats!! Finally bhai  cheerio


----------



## orcablue (Jun 6, 2012)

Going off topic, but here's a list of Australian documentaries for your viewing pleasure. Excellent if you are like me and have alot of waiting time between now & getting there 

Category:Australian documentary films - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated list: As on 06- May- 2014 (Golden Day  )

1. Jatin: PA: 17 Jan. CO: 6 Mar. Addl docs askd: 7 Mar, subtd: 12 Mar + Outcome 14 Mar (8 Weeks)
2. Charles: PA: 21 Jan. CO: 18 Mar- addl docs-18 mar. subtd: 18 Mar + Outcome 20 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
3. BleHill: PA: 22 Jan. CO: 18 Mar. Outcome: 19 Mar (8 Weeks)
4. Edward (nibiezou): PA: 23 Jan. CO: 19 Mar. Outcome: 20 Mar (8 Weeks)
5. Yenigalla: PA: Jan 28. CO: Finally Assigned 3 April. Outcome: 10th April (10 weeks)
6. Orcablue: PA: Jan 29. CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 28 Mar (8 weeks 2 days)
7. Moitrai: PA: Jan 29: CO: 27 Mar. Outcome: 31 Mar (8 weeks 5 days)
8. ARDB: PA: Jan 29. CO: Assigned: 27 Mar. Outcome: 3 April (9 weeks 1 day)
9. Atiredperson : PA 30/31 Jan. CO – XXX. SS +ve: 3rd April (9 weeks)
10. Sid.sami: PA: 4 Feb. CO: CO PATRICA DUNNE on 08th April+ Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
11. JJOHAL: PA: 4 Feb. CO: 08th April + Outcome: 10th April (9 Weeks)
12. hopefulhope: PA: 5 Feb. CO: 14 April (9 weeks). Outcome: 16 April (10 Weeks)
13. Sudheer: PA: 6 Feb. CO: 15 April, Outcome: 16 April (10 weeks)
14. liza_mum |Lodged: |PA: 10 Feb |CO: Date not sure |Outcome: Reject, due to non recent experience.
15. Pilotg2 |Lodged: 12th Feb |PA: 13 Feb |CO: 29 Apr | Outcome: 01 May |Weeks:11
16. Joyceee |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: 29 Apr 14| Verdict: Awaited, Additional docs asked by Pat - to support recent experience.| Approved on 6 May'14.
17. Hadimane | PA: 17 Feb | CO: 30 Apr | ACT SS +Ve: 01- May
18. Wannafly |Lodged: 12th Feb |PA: 14 Feb |CO: 01 May | Outcome +ve 6 May'14.
19. Rohan Bhai |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | +ve 6 May'14
20. SL76 |Lodged: 13 Feb |PA: 18 Feb |CO : 01 May | Outcome Awaited | +ve 6 May'14



1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: |PA: 12 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
3. Lakshay |Lodged: |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
4. Rajwant |Lodged: |PA: 22 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
5. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9 
6. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
7. shamsherkainth |Lodged: |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
8. kwongguy |Lodged: |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
9. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks:8


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Congtras, Optimus Prime!!! Happy for you~~~


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

kwongguy said:


> by looking at the lodgements and approval..if mine is on 26th feb..looks like I may have to wait till June to get an approval. right?


Hey Hang on,

Party is round the corner for us  M also desperately waiting for it, but it will come at the right time only 

God Bless,


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Guess what Guys! - I got a Nomination and Approval today too!! :whoo:
> 
> I don't know when a CO was assigned to me. My agent told me that I got the the approval and invitation from DIBP today!!


Congrats Optimus Prime:clap2:

Good day by the way. 4 Nomination in a day.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

BlueBird, 

No CO for you yet? :O


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> BlueBird,
> 
> No CO for you yet? :O


Hey Garry 2684,
MY Agent in Pakistan is doing something fishy. He said no reply Yet.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you Garry bhai, SL76, Rahul, Joycee, BlueBird!! 

Great day today yes 4 in a row.

Mel (lemehs) is next for sure.
Bluebird you ought to have a CO assigned. Chase your agent buddy.
Garry - By next week tops for you.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey Joyceee,
Please provide me email of MIS team. I want to send them an email to ask for clear picture.

Regards,


----------



## Joyceee (Mar 27, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hey Joyceee,
> Please provide me email of MIS team. I want to send them an email to ask for clear picture.
> 
> Regards,


Here you go, bro - [email protected]

Good luck!


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

oh wow! what a day....its a FOUR!!! 
congrats guys...
i just lodged my visa application last night... 
BlueBird, you should ask ACT about your case progress...because u applied in the same date..Good Luck 
Regards,


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Joyceee said:


> Here you go, bro - [email protected]
> 
> Good luck!


I have sent an email right now to MIS Team lets see the reply.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Joyceee, Optimus Prime and Sid Sami.


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey guys I've started a new thread " ACT subclass 190 Visa Applicants", join me there all of u 
Who have received the ACT state sponsorship and are planning to lodge their visa applications so that we can share information and progress.
Regards,
Sid.


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> I have sent an email right now to MIS Team lets see the reply.


I hope u share good news regarding Ur SS soon,
Good Luck,


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

*ACT Application*

Hello Friends,

I lodeged my EOI with ACT on 24th Feb for management consultant profile..Received a status that due to heavy load of applications the SS invitations will take 4 to 6 months??? Is it true...does it actually take so long to get an invite from ACT?

Plz share your expereince...


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> I hope u share good news regarding Ur SS soon,
> Good Luck,


Thanks sid sami


----------



## pilotg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Hey guys I've started a new thread " ACT subclass 190 Visa Applicants", join me there all of u
> Who have received the ACT state sponsorship and are planning to lodge their visa applications so that we can share information and progress.
> Regards,
> Sid.


Great idea, will join you there. Filling out the visa form now.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi guys,
My doubt was right my agent was concealing something. He said my application submission was 11 Feb and PA was 12 Feb. Yesterday, when I shoot a email directly to MIS team by providing info which was given by my agent they replied.

Dear xxx 
Your application was submitted 17/02/14. 

Please refer to the email sent 30/04/14 
Application for ACT 190 nomination - Average Processing time of 5 to 6 months 
Thank you for your application for ACT nomination of a Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) visa. 
If your application for ACT nomination was lodged on or after 17 February 2014, the average processing time of your application will be 5 to 6 months. 
This lengthy processing time is due to the high number of applications received before the ACT occupation list was updated on 24 February 2014. 
Please do not contact us requesting a status update as responding to these emails will further delay processing times. Your application is in the queue and you / your agent will be informed by email when a case officer is assigned. 
Regards
Julianne

At least one thing is clear that my application submission date is 17 Feb and I fall in the category of late response of 5 to 6 Months.

Thanks for all to encourage me for email otherwise I still remain in the dark shadows of my agent.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Updated 07.05.2014
1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.
2. Lakshay |Lodged: |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
3. Rajwant |Lodged: |PA: 22 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
4. Blue Bird |Lodged: 17 Feb|PA: ? |CO: Awaited |Weeks:
5. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
6. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
7. shamsherkainth |Lodged: |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
8. kwongguy |Lodged: |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
9. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks:8 

I dont believe on my agent furthermore so I have not confirmed my PA date.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Updated 07.05.2014
> 1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.
> 2. Lakshay |Lodged: |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
> 3. Rajwant |Lodged: |PA: 22 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
> ...


Oh Blue bird this is very sad. i also go through an agent. what i do is be there with them when they lodge any application and get the received acknowledgment as well be fore i come. so am well aware of whats happening. Its good if you can follow same from here onwards if you are stil going through an agent. 

Anyways, the good news is that you are on it, that it 17th. so yours will be the first to come out from the lot, and they have expedited the process so hopefully you will be assigned a CO soon and glad its before the 24th


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> Hey guys I've started a new thread " ACT subclass 190 Visa Applicants", join me there all of u
> Who have received the ACT state sponsorship and are planning to lodge their visa applications so that we can share information and progress.
> Regards,
> Sid.


this is great thx. will join you there as well.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SL76 said:


> Oh Blue bird this is very sad. i also go through an agent. what i do is be there with them when they lodge any application and get the received acknowledgment as well be fore i come. so am well aware of whats happening. Its good if you can follow same from here onwards if you are stil going through an agent.
> 
> Anyways, the good news is that you are on it, that it 17th. so yours will be the first to come out from the lot, and they have expedited the process so hopefully you will be assigned a CO soon and glad its before the 24th


Thanks for compliments,
You are right they people are not trust worthy.:redface:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Lemehs: Any update on your end.

Lakshay and Rajwant would you please add your application lodged dates as well.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Blue Bird,

So, now we will get an update from you next. Because, Optimus Prime lodged his application on 14 Feb and he has received his SS approval yesterday, which means 17 is not far away. 

Please keep us posted with the updates.

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated 07.05.2014 (2)
Updating Lakshay.vikas' and Rajwant's lodged dates :


1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: 17 Feb|PA: ? |CO: Awaited |Weeks:
3. Lakshay |Lodged: 20 Feb |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
4. Rajwant |Lodged: 22 Feb |PA: ?|CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
5. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
6. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
7. shamsherkainth |Lodged: ?|PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
8. kwongguy |Lodged: ? |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:9
9. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks:8


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Updated 07.05.2014 (2)
> Updating Lakshay.vikas' and Rajwant's lodged dates :
> 
> 1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.
> ...


Thanks garry bhai.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

nehangpl84 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I lodeged my EOI with ACT on 24th Feb for management consultant profile..Received a status that due to heavy load of applications the SS invitations will take 4 to 6 months??? Is it true...does it actually take so long to get an invite from ACT?
> 
> Plz share your expereince...


Hi neha,

Unfortunately, we all have received the same email. Although they are processing applications at a much faster rate than their prior speed, yet the email cannot be totally ignored. The idea identified behind this email has been subjectively considered as dissuading applicants from constantly poking MIS ACT team for status and progress of their applications. 

I am adding you to our wait list. check the next post, It will be easy for you to track the progress.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated 07.05.2014 (2)
Added nehangpl84


1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: 17 Feb|PA: ? |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
3. Lakshay |Lodged: 20 Feb |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
4. Rajwant |Lodged: 22 Feb |PA: ?|CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
5. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
6. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
7. shamsherkainth |Lodged: ?|PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8. kwongguy |Lodged: ? |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9. nehangpl84 | Lodged: 24 Feb| PA:?| CO: Awaited| Weeks:10
10. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks:9


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Updated 07.05.2014 (2)
> Added nehangpl84
> 
> 
> ...



WOW the list is getting smaller, isn't it? This is nice. Congratulations to people who have received the invite and good luck to people waiting.

Manan


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Blue Bird,
> 
> So, now we will get an update from you next. Because, Optimus Prime lodged his application on 14 Feb and he has received his SS approval yesterday, which means 17 is not far away.
> 
> ...


Hi Garry,
I am already victimized by my agent and as per updated list again I am the first one who will face the new policy.:roll:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Manan Bhai,

Yes, 4 members from different application lodge dates received SS approvals yesterday. People who lodged till 14 Feb have received it. Now, the next wait is on.. 

thanks for your wishes!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Garry,
> I am already victimized by my agent and as per updated list again I am the first one who will face the new policy.:roll:


I can imagine Blue Bird and I know how upsetting it would be for you. But dont worry, you are very close. 

I am sure, they will process us shortly.

Good Luck.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Manan Bhai,
> 
> Yes, 4 members from different application lodge dates received SS approvals yesterday. People who lodged till 14 Feb have received it. Now, the next wait is on..
> 
> thanks for your wishes!



True Garry2684,
Optimus had lodged on 14th. It was a friday.... So we can consider few more applications lodged on sat-sun.... !7th was Monday & this is d date ACT MIS has mentioned...... So its interesting to see when they start allocating COs on applications lodged on 17th & onward....... Keep up d hopes alive friends....... Delhi dur nahin hain.......


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Exactly Wannafly,

lemehs and optimus applied on 14 and both had got CO last week or early this week. Now, considering 15 and 16 a weekend, only people applying themselves would have applied cos mostly agents would not have applied on sunday. Now, the big mystery will be resolved when Blue Bird gets a CO. Desperately waiting for it.

Ab ACT dur nahi


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> I can imagine Blue Bird and I know how upsetting it would be for you. But dont worry, you are very close.
> 
> I am sure, they will process us shortly.
> 
> Good Luck.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hey Garry,
Thanks for compliments and thing are as same as you are imagining. 
Lets see the next:juggle:


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

*thanks garry*



Garry2684 said:


> Hi neha,
> 
> Unfortunately, we all have received the same email. Although they are processing applications at a much faster rate than their prior speed, yet the email cannot be totally ignored. The idea identified behind this email has been subjectively considered as dissuading applicants from constantly poking MIS ACT team for status and progress of their applications.
> 
> I am adding you to our wait list. check the next post, It will be easy for you to track the progress.


Thanks a lot for keeping me in loop..one more quick question.
..do ACT announce there results only on 2nd and 4th monday of the month ???


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nothing like that neha. they announce results almost every day


----------



## dynamic89 (May 7, 2014)

Just lodged my ACT sponsorship application today… not sure how long it'll take *sigh* :confused2:



ANZSCO Code: 224112 (Mathematician): IELTS: 30-Jun-2012: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:8, S:8.5 | Vetassess application: 09 Mar 2014 | Vetassess Completed: 02 May 2014 | ACT Verification: 07 May 2014 | EOI Lodged: 06 May 2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 07 May 2014


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi dynamic89,

So, you applied with the closed condition to ACT, which one did you meet- close relative in Canberra or offer of employment?

Good Luck!


----------



## dynamic89 (May 7, 2014)

Hi Garry,

I've been working in Canberra for a year now.

It seems it'll take ages… but I doubt it'll go beyond July 1.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

ahhh.. i ignored the details, 

thats cool.. lets see how it goes.. people lodged after 16 feb are all waiting


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

*great news*



Garry2684 said:


> Nothing like that neha. they announce results almost every day


Ohh thats a good news..I read somewhere about that monday thing..I am happy to hear
its every day..keeping my fingers crossed. .though I know it will still take time


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

dynamic89,

What made you infer that it would not go beyond 1 july? I am curious because all applicants have received an email from ACT MIS team that people who lodged their applications on 17 feb or after that should not contact us for status of their application and the average processing time for their applications is 5-6 months from date of submission of application.


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

*Job closed - should I still submit EOI?*

Hi,

I'm wondering if I should wait till July, see if the job category has reopened, to submit EOI.

To submit EOI and apply for SS would cost AUD$300, so I was thinking it's not wise to spend it if the job category has not reopened. Anyone has another view on this?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Usherer,

dear, EOI submission is free of cost, State sponsorship application is associated with 300 AUD. The cost is not applicable to all states, for example NT does not charge for SS application as far as I know.

Further to this, if your occupation is in CSOL, SS is compulsory for you and you can apply for SS even without lodging an EOI. But it is recommended to lodge EOI before SS because it allows you to receive an invitation from DIBP automatically when you get approval for SS. 

So, in your case, firstly for a closed occupation, you have to meet special conditions as specified by ACT for closed occupations - close relative living in Canberra, Local job or onsite applicants. If you meet any of these, you can verify your occupation and apply. On the other hand, if you do not meet these mandatory requirements, you cannot apply for SS to ACT.

So, EOI is no big deal but its recommended that you lodge EOI only when you are about to lodge SS application.

Hope thats useful.

cheers,


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Exactly Wannafly,
> 
> lemehs and optimus applied on 14 and both had got CO last week or early this week. Now, considering 15 and 16 a weekend, only people applying themselves would have applied cos mostly agents would not have applied on sunday. Now, the big mystery will be resolved when Blue Bird gets a CO. Desperately waiting for it.
> 
> Ab ACT dur nahi


Good one Wanna fly about Delhi 
I think the same Garry Bhai and Wannafly. Everything depends on when Blue Bird is assigned a CO. Once he is assigned, I am sure, yours will be in the same week Garry!
So Blue Bird and Garry - All the Best. 

My guess - By Friday next week Blue Bird and Garry will be celebrating!


----------



## dynamic89 (May 7, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> dynamic89,
> 
> What made you infer that it would not go beyond 1 july? I am curious because all applicants have received an email from ACT MIS team that people who lodged their applications on 17 feb or after that should not contact us for status of their application and the average processing time for their applications is 5-6 months from date of submission of application.


I'm not exactly sure to be honest. But as far as I am aware, they are running on a very strict daily qouta at the moment. Once it passes july 1, the qouta will no longer exist, so if it did go beyond july 1, it would not be long after.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

dynamic89 said:


> I'm not exactly sure to be honest. But as far as I am aware, they are running on a very strict daily qouta at the moment. Once it passes july 1, the qouta will no longer exist, so if it did go beyond july 1, it would not be long after.



dynamic89,
welcome to the forum.... gud to know u r already in ACT. 
Well, all overseas (out of Aus) people in this group were informed that those who applied to ACT for State Nomination on & after 17th Feb will be delayed. People with application lodged date till 14th are cleared.... so we are waiting to see what happens to the guy with date 17th....
About the grants, yeah we all are considering that final grants will happen only in July when the new year quota opens.... :fingerscrossed:

Anyways, we all (Canberra applicants) have formed a group on whats app.... why don't you join us there? It will be gud to be in touch since we all will b there soon.... If you wish to join, you can PM ur cell no. to Garry2684…. He’ll add u in the group.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

hi blue bird,

any news on CO?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> hi blue bird,
> 
> any news on CO?


Garry my agent comes office at 11 am Pakistan time and then he check his email and revert to me, till now no update.:noidea:
As soon I will get any news I will definitely update.:juggle:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks a lot.. but still I consider that they completed applications till 14 day before yesterday and it will take them time to handle applications lodged on 15 and 16 too, then they will come to 17, may be by next week. 

Fingers crossed!!

Good Luck to you bro!!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Good one Wanna fly about Delhi
> I think the same Garry Bhai and Wannafly. Everything depends on when Blue Bird is assigned a CO. Once he is assigned, I am sure, yours will be in the same week Garry!
> So Blue Bird and Garry - All the Best.
> 
> My guess - By Friday next week Blue Bird and Garry will be celebrating!


HI Optimus Prime,
Thanks for your compliments:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> thanks a lot.. but still I consider that they completed applications till 14 day before yesterday and it will take them time to handle applications lodged on 15 and 16 too, then they will come to 17, may be by next week.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Good Luck to you bro!!


HI Garry,
Thanks for best wishes and you are right in saying we should wait till Monday at least.:juggle:
Lemehs: Any Update?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> HI Garry,
> Thanks for best wishes and you are right in saying we should wait till Monday at least.:juggle:
> Lemehs: Any Update?:fingerscrossed:


Good luck blue bird... Nothing yet, still waiting for the outcome..


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mel, you will get it today  

cheers,


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Mel, you will get it today
> 
> cheers,


Thanks Garry Bhai, that's very encouraging..


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

*any update*



Garry2684 said:


> Mel, you will get it today
> 
> cheers,


Hello everyone,

Did anyone receive the good news today ?? Hows it gng ??


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Waiting op2:




nehangpl84 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Did anyone receive the good news today ?? Hows it gng ??


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

*all the best*

Fingers crossed


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Friends CO julianne assigned today.

Be relaxed and enthusiastic.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Friends CO julianne assigned today.
> 
> Be relaxed and enthusiastic.


Congrats


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

*Congratulations*

Hey great news..by when u will receive the invite now ??


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Friends CO julianne assigned today.
> 
> Be relaxed and enthusiastic.


Congrats blue bird..
Any additional docs asked ?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Blue-bird,

I can imagine how you must be feeling after all the uncertainty  

Wooohooooo  congrats!!!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Neha,

the result generally comes in 24 hours to 1 week (depends if additional documents are required).

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Vikas Bhai,

Time to pull up socks now  

cheers,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated 08.05.2014 


1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: 17 Feb|PA: ? |CO: Julliane (8-May-14) | Outcome: Awaited |Weeks:11
3. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11 
4. Rajwant |Lodged: 22 Feb |PA: ?|CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
5. Lakshay |Lodged: 20 Feb |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
6. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
7. shamsherkainth |Lodged: 20 Feb|PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8. kwongguy |Lodged: ? |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9. nehangpl84 | Lodged: 24 Feb| PA:?| CO: Awaited| Weeks:10
10. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks:9


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Vikas Bhai,
> 
> Time to pull up socks now
> 
> cheers,


True garry bhai..


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Fingers crossed  I think next week should be good for all of us ...all the best
everyone


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Congratulations !!!  



Blue Bird said:


> Friends CO julianne assigned today.
> 
> Be relaxed and enthusiastic.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Congratulations Blue Bird!! All the Best buddy.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Congrats


Thanks Battulas:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

lakshay.vikas said:


> Congrats blue bird..
> Any additional docs asked ?


Thanks Lakshay, not today, may ask tomorrow.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

blue bird,


they ask for additional docs on first day only.. i reckon  tmrw is ur grant day!!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Blue-bird,
> 
> I can imagine how you must be feeling after all the uncertainty
> 
> Wooohooooo  congrats!!!!


Thanks Garry,
You are right now lets see tomorrow CO might ask for additional documents.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Neha,
> 
> the result generally comes in 24 hours to 1 week (depends if additional documents are required).
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Neha,
Garry explained well.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

amitc21 said:


> Congratulations !!!


Thanks amitc


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Congratulations Blue Bird!! All the Best buddy.


Optimus Prime,
Thanks


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> blue bird,
> 
> 
> they ask for additional docs on first day only.. i reckon  tmrw is ur grant day!!


Garry, in Joyceee case they asked the additional documents later on I guess but I am not sure. 
If is it the scenario as you are predicting then tomorrow will be the golden dayray:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

No Blue Bird, they asked on the same day only when the CO was assigned.

I think so.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

blue bird 

pls check ur pm n reply


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Garry, in Joyceee case they asked the additional documents later on I guess but I am not sure.
> If is it the scenario as you are predicting then tomorrow will be the golden dayray:


Blue bird
Keeping in view how ur agent cheated u, it is possible that u might have rcvd SS and invite however ur agent has not shared that information with u.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Vikas,

No.. As blue bird got the email from agent, where the details of CO assignment are given and it is written that assessment started 8 May 2014.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

lakshay.vikas said:


> Blue bird
> Keeping in view how ur agent cheated u, it is possible that u might have rcvd SS and invite however ur agent has not shared that information with u.


Lakshay vikas
Scenario is changed now and this is correct info


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

*Pcc*

Hey guys

wanted to check...have u got ur pcc done already as it is valid for 3 months?
Or should it b done after getting the state invite ??


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Friends CO julianne assigned today.
> 
> Be relaxed and enthusiastic.


congratz blue !!  Thursday is the main day for Co assignments i feel and sometimes Tuesday too, i mean majority, looking at timelines so far. 

all the best and join us soon in the next forum


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

nehangpl84 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> wanted to check...have u got ur pcc done already as it is valid for 3 months?
> Or should it b done after getting the state invite ??


Neha,

Both PCC and Medicals are valid for 1 year from date of issue  

Depending upon when you want to enter OZ, you can get them done. As the last date of your entry to OZ will be dependent on the date of your PCC or Medicals or both.

Thanks,


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

SL76 said:


> congratz blue !!  Thursday is the main day for Co assignments i feel and sometimes Tuesday too, i mean majority, looking at timelines so far.
> 
> all the best and join us soon in the next forum


Thanks SL76,
Lets see what will be the outcome as CO has not asked for any additional documents:fish2:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Lemehs,
Co has been assigned to you on 4th May and in the meanwhile you have submitted additional documents. Today is 9th May please update your status.
Gud Luck:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Blue Bird,

Lemehs is still waiting for it. No updates as of now. 

Thanks,


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

*thanks for info*



Garry2684 said:


> Neha,
> 
> Both PCC and Medicals are valid for 1 year from date of issue
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info buddy...But I guess I will get iy done only once 
I get the invite...eagerly waiting for that day...


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

nehangpl84 said:


> Thanks for the info buddy...But I guess I will get iy done only once
> I get the invite...eagerly waiting for that day...


Neha,

just to add to it, You cannot go for medicals unless HAP ID is created, which is created after you lodge for 190. 

Also, for PCC, you can apply before you lodge, but it is recommended to get it only after you lodge  no hard n fast rules for it.

Cheers.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Blue Bird,

Have you received the silver emails??  

I am calling them silver cos grant mail is golden  

Good Luck bud, we are waiting for an update from you!!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Blue Bird,
> 
> Have you received the silver emails??
> 
> ...


HI Garry,
I have asked from my agent and he has not replied yet. As soon I will receive reply I will update the latest.:fish2:
Regards,


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Blue Bird,
> 
> Lemehs is still waiting for it. No updates as of now.
> 
> Thanks,


HI Garry,
I am worried about Lemehs.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

what kind of agent man.. giving us all a minor heart attack 

Lol, m sure the wait is worth it.  Keep the glasses ready for party bro!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mel's agent is rude. I just checked with Mel, he said that he hasnt checked with Agent because his agent said that he will inform him if some update is there.. and asked him not to bother him :O

Crazy agents, huh.. may be he already is granted. Half the time it has been happening man.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Mel's agent is rude. I just checked with Mel, he said that he hasnt checked with Agent because his agent said that he will inform him if some update is there.. and asked him not to bother him :O
> 
> Crazy agents, huh.. may be he already is granted. Half the time it has been happening man.


Ahan, he might received grant.

As per mine side I am still waiting for his reply too. You are right wait is worthwhile but have to.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> what kind of agent man.. giving us all a minor heart attack
> 
> Lol, m sure the wait is worth it.  Keep the glasses ready for party bro!!


Hey Garry,
I received his reply just now and he said there is no new email from MIS team today.:fingerscrossed:

It means this weekend is again restless


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hey Garry,
> I received his reply just now and he said there is no new email from MIS team today.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> It means this weekend is again restless


Oh.. dont worry.. They must be finalizing your application. Monday you will receive it for sure. 

Atleast you know they are processing your application and there are no additional docs required. It cannot go beyond Monday


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Oh.. dont worry.. They must be finalizing your application. Monday you will receive it for sure.
> 
> Atleast you know they are processing your application and there are no additional docs required. It cannot go beyond Monday


Lets wait for Monday.


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Mel's agent is rude. I just checked with Mel, he said that he hasnt checked with Agent because his agent said that he will inform him if some update is there.. and asked him not to bother him :O
> 
> Crazy agents, huh.. may be he already is granted. Half the time it has been happening man.


Yes guys, I have texted him a while back, could not hold on to my anxiety.. yet to get a reply from him.. it's been 2 hours now... :-(


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sad thing Mel.

Dont worry.. good news on your doorstep


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

lemehs said:


> Yes guys, I have texted him a while back, could not hold on to my anxiety.. yet to get a reply from him.. it's been 2 hours now... :-(


Hey Lemehs,
Call him and ask the status.


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hey Lemehs,
> Call him and ask the status.


No buddy, if I do that, he will get irritated, drop me a kilometer length email and moreover will screwup the next process, I have paid him the VISA fee aswell..


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

hi....anyone has an email of dibp???? i need to ask about the case status???


----------



## dynamic89 (May 7, 2014)

Hi guys just letting you know that they process onshore applications (Canberra residents) ahead of international applicants. I only lodged my application last wed and got allocated today. Good luck to you all. Hopefully no much longer you have to wait. I know it's a pain.


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Hi all...any news for anyone ???


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Hey Lemehs,
> Call him and ask the status.


Hi Lemehs,
Any update today?
Regards


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Lemehs,
> Any update today?
> Regards


No buddy... waiting to hear from the agent... :-(


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Sad thing Mel.
> 
> Dont worry.. good news on your doorstep


HI Garry,
IS CO assigned to u?

Regards


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

lemehs said:


> No buddy... waiting to hear from the agent... :-(


Same here, will update after 3 hours onward.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

CO allotted


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated 12.05.2014 


1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: 17 Feb|PA: ? |CO: Julliane (8-May-14) | Outcome: Awaited |Weeks:11
3. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 12 May |Weeks:11 


4. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
5. Lakshay |Lodged: 20 Feb |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
6. shamsherkainth |Lodged: 20 Feb|PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
7. Rajwant |Lodged: 22 Feb |PA: ?|CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8. kwongguy |Lodged: ? |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9. nehangpl84 | Lodged: 24 Feb| PA:?| CO: Awaited| Weeks:10
10. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks:9


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Blue Bird,

Any updates at your end?

I have not got a CO as of now, but Amitc21 has got it (lodged date:18 feb) , Mine is 19 Feb.. so hopefully in this week only.

Moreover, MIS replied to Shamsher (Lodged Date: 20 Feb) that they are currently processing applications lodged on 19 Feb and Shamsher is 19th in the queue, which puts me closer, as far as I can observe. Rest, the emails from MIS have never been up to date


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

All the best Garry



Garry2684 said:


> Hi Blue Bird,
> 
> Any updates at your end?
> 
> ...


----------



## kwongguy (Mar 11, 2014)

Updated 12.05.2014 with my lodgement date:


1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: 17 Feb|PA: ? |CO: Julliane (8-May-14) | Outcome: Awaited |Weeks:11
3. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 12 May |Weeks:11 


4. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
5. Lakshay |Lodged: 20 Feb |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
6. shamsherkainth |Lodged: 20 Feb|PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
7. Rajwant |Lodged: 22 Feb |PA: ?|CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8. kwongguy |Lodged: 26 Feb |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9. nehangpl84 | Lodged: 24 Feb| PA:?| CO: Awaited| Weeks:10
10. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks:9


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

dynamic89 said:


> Hi guys just letting you know that they process onshore applications (Canberra residents) ahead of international applicants. I only lodged my application last wed and got allocated today. Good luck to you all. Hopefully no much longer you have to wait. I know it's a pain.


Hey congrats buddy


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Any news guys.. Mel?? BlueBird??


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

JatinBhatia said:


> hi....anyone has an email of dibp???? i need to ask about the case status???


Hi jatin,

Please let us know what response you received from them. As i heard it would take 3-4 months for visa grant and looks like you have just completed 45 days.

Just want to know their response... As i applied April ending.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Hopefulhope,

All are getting the same response.. We have reached the ceiling of visas and have limited visas available now. So, it will be delayed and you can expect a response in July'14.

I guess it will be same for Jatin also.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Update from lemehs:

He wrote to Julliane (His CO) and she replied that Lemehs' agent should have the results by tomorrow.

Thanks,


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Hi gary..what is the difference between lodge date and pa date...
as far as my case is concerned I.paid the fees on 23rd feb once I got 
confirmation from ACT that they ready to review my application. 

However, the intial date when I first sent my docs for review was 21st feb..


thanks
neha


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Update from lemehs:
> 
> He wrote to Julliane (His CO) and she replied that Lemehs' agent should have the results by tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Garry,
My agent is not responding

Regards,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Neha,

The lodged date is when you submit your application and make the payment. And Payment Acknowledgment date is when you received an email from MIS team that they have confirmed your application.

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Blue Bird,

These agents  are playing nasty games. Give him a call and see!! I am sure they have processed your application, only then they will move on the next applications, ryt...


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

amitc21 said:


> CO allotted


Congrats amitc21


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Meanwhile, Shamsher has got an update from MIS team that he is 19th in the queue and they are processing applications lodged on 19 Feb.

So, I should hear from them soon :Fingers crossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Meanwhile, Shamsher has got an update from MIS team that he is 19th in the queue and they are processing applications lodged on 19 Feb.
> 
> So, I should hear from them soon :Fingers crossed:


Garry,
On 6th May (Tuesday) they awarded 4 nominations in a day and I predict tomorrow will be as good as last Tuesday.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Golden Tuesdays!!!

Cheers Bro!


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

Def all of you will get result on Tuesday morning, specially if CO is JO. be patient till tomorrow prior to contacting CO is my suggestion. All the best and cheers


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Dont think so SL,

Lemehs got a reply:

"We have reached the ceiling set by DIBP for State Sponsorship for your occupation and hence cannot confirm the nomination till 1 July, when the new cycle will start"

Saddest day for State Sponsorship from ACT (( Shattered


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks gary 

Which profile did lemehs apply for ??


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Neha,

he applied for recruitment consultant occupation.

But its like this ll b the response for all now.. because DIBP has already revoked the ceiling from all occupations already so the response doesnt make any sense.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Blue Bird,

Please update your status. All of us are eager to know.. 

thanks,


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Neha,
> 
> he applied for recruitment consultant occupation.
> 
> But its like this ll b the response for all now.. because DIBP has already revoked the ceiling from all occupations already so the response doesn't make any sense.



Ohh god are you serious  that's terrible...you are right i read that the ceiling has been taken off...i feeling really sad now..this is v dissappointing...


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes Neha.. It is upsetting, Lets just hope nothing of the sort happens, as we are all apprehensive about it. Due to DIBP revoking ceiling on Nomination and State saying that DIBP has a ceiling :O its really confusing.


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Do we have any one on the forum..who received the SS invite after lehmes date of CO assignment???

I guess he lodged on 14th Feb..Has anyone received SS who lodged application after that date?


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

I really hope Blue Bird and AMit gets an invite tomorrow...that will really keep the hope


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Golden Tuesdays!!!
> 
> Cheers Bro!


i'd rather call them "Silver Tuesdays", 
Golden for the Grant ONLY


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Neha,

Some points to consider here:

1. Optimus Prime got invite and his application was lodged after Lemehs.
2. ACT has issued close to 800 invites in the whole year and DIBP website says that for all occupations in CSOL, minimum ceiling is 1000, which means no way Lemehs' occupation has reached ceiling (its impossible)
3. If thats for all, why are they still assigning COs to applications and not simply sent an email to all mentioning this?
4. Shamsher got a status update from them today - you are 19th in the queue. what is that for?
5. If Lemehs' application was not going to be processed, why did they ask for additional documents and kept it pending for close to 2 weeks?

I guess all these questions will be answered when Blue bird and Amit are granted tomorrow!!

God save us all


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot Gary for keeping up the hopes and joining the dots..Highly appreciate all your help..
Lets all keep our fingers crossed...

Really look forward that we all make it through..the next two weeks are really crucial...


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

I agree with Gary...if ACT does not plan to issue more sponsorships then why are people still getting CO assigned...doesn't make any sense...may be for that particular occupation, the ceiling has reached its limit. 
Secondly, is Lemehs using an agent???agents can be tricky at times..
May be the agent screwed up and is now giving lame reasons?
I just hope to see u all soon in the next thread..
Regards,


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Garry bhai ..Lemehs - Don't worry guys. Like we discussed today it is just a matter of time. I still do not believe ACT would do any such thing out of the blue. As far as I know, ACT has been the most predictable and systematic state. Hang in there guys. You will surely receive the invite soon.

I agree with Sid.Sami about Lemehs agent. May be the agent is trying to hide something from him.

Good Luck to all!


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

I suggest lehmehs should call MIS directly and check. This will clarify all his doubts


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Neha,
> 
> Some points to consider here:
> 
> ...


Garry,
You are right but my agent is not responding yet. I will update as I will get any update.


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

All the best blue bird!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

All right guys,

So, My agent and I talked to MIS team today. They have said this:

1. We are processing SS applications as per the date of their receipt (apart from onsite applicants) and will finalize our decision on the applications as we process them.

2. Having said that, we are not able to nominate any applicant till 1 July'14 as we have already reached our ceiling for nomination with DIBP. so, it is not that DIBP has told them to shut down sponsorships. Every state has a fixed annual quota for Sponsorships every year and ACT, being a small state has the lowest quota (or may be NT will be lowest). 

3. Now that they cannot nominate us, they will keep the decisions ready to nominate us post 1 July'14. That is what was meant by the email we received from Julliane mentioning 5-6 months. 

Now, big concerns are changes that DIBP may introduce from 1 July'14. I have had a detailed discussion with my agent on this. His experience is that apart from changes in SOL/CSOL and fee hike, no other major changes are on card. So, at the outset, it all looks good.

Rest, lets see whats in store for us.

Good Luck All.

P.S. This info is based on our interaction with Julliane today. So, if there are changes to this, we will get to know from other forum members.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> All right guys,
> 
> So, My agent and I talked to MIS team today. They have said this:
> 
> ...


Guys my application is rejected :Cry:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thats really sad Bluebird,

But as per our observations so far, there is something fishy about the reason your agent is giving. I would strongly advice you to write an email to MIS team asking them the reason for rejection.

Thanks,


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Ohh thats v sad blue bird 


So gary does that mean no new invites from ACT till 1st July ??


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

nehangpl84 said:


> Ohh thats v sad blue bird
> 
> 
> So gary does that mean no new invites from ACT till 1st July ??


Hi Neha,
Every one has his own fate don't panic and be positive.


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Have they quoted any reason for rejecting for your
application blue bird ??


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

nehangpl84 said:


> Have they quoted any reason for rejecting for your
> application blue bird ??


I don't believe on my Agent
he said they rejected due to expiry of job references without asking fresh references.


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Usherer,
> 
> dear, EOI submission is free of cost, State sponsorship application is associated with 300 AUD. The cost is not applicable to all states, for example NT does not charge for SS application as far as I know.
> 
> ...


Hi Garry, thanks for your answer! I'll wait for the new list to come out then.


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> All right guys,
> 
> So, My agent and I talked to MIS team today. They have said this:
> 
> ...


Hi Garry

Thanks for the valuable update for all.
Some more clarification i need. 
On one side the MIS team has updated u that all responses are kept on hold till 1st July...whereas Bluebird has received response after your post...
How we should interpret this?

Regards
Vivek


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Vivek,

You are right. The response that MIS has given to me certainly matches with this info. Blue Bird's application was rejected, which means they did not have to send an invite to Blue Bird. 

However for Lemehs, they said the same response,"we have reached the ceiling of DIBP, so we cannot confirm nomination as of now. It will be confirmed when our ceiling reopens in July"

I am still saying that I have shared what we talked with them. However, as surprising as it gets, it could be anything. As of now, there is prediction that it could even be occupation specific. I am not too sure of that too. 

Good Luck to all.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> I don't believe on my Agent
> he said they rejected due to expiry of job references without asking fresh references.


Blue Bird.

I second you on this. But, I discussed with my agent too (I trust him completely) and he said that it could even be a case that due to large number of applications, ACT is no more asking for additional documents and simply processing on the basis of submitted documents. Its quite a possibility, however he said they have never been so partial or unpredictable. 

Lets wait and see


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

nehangpl84 said:


> Ohh thats v sad blue bird
> 
> 
> So gary does that mean no new invites from ACT till 1st July ??


Hi Neha,

I cannot be sure.. we ll all know in few days


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks gor replying Gary..

you lodged your application on 19th feb..what is the status of
your application? Have u been assigned a CO yet ?


And what amit..he also got a CO assigned..has he received any reply?


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

No Neha, Just waiting for reply from MIS....


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Just sent fresh job adverts to MIS on my own. Lets see what they reply.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

amitc21 said:


> Just sent fresh job adverts to MIS on my own. Lets see what they reply.:fingerscrossed:


Dear Amit,
You have done very good job and I request you all please sent fresh jobs 5-8 at least today for better outcome.:juggle:

I have asked from MIS team and in my case my agent fails to submit 5-8 jobs with application. I said in my case this is the failure of my agent.

Don't worry and GUd luck to all:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Dear Amit,
> You have done very good job and I request you all please sent fresh jobs 5-8 at least today for better outcome.:juggle:
> 
> I have asked from MIS team and in my case my agent fails to submit 5-8 jobs with application. I said in my case this is the failure of my agent.
> ...


Hi Bluebird,

Sorry to hear about your rejection.

What is the specific reason for your rejection told to you by MIS team?
Did they ask your agent to submit new Jobs?

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

vivek_s said:


> Hi Bluebird,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your rejection.
> 
> ...


Dear Vivek,
Basoc reason is that my agent fails to submit 5 job references which is compulsory. They refuse on this ground and didn't ask for send more or fresh references.
Regards


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> Dear Vivek,
> Basoc reason is that my agent fails to submit 5 job references which is compulsory. They refuse on this ground and didn't ask for send more or fresh references.
> Regards


It means at the initial stage only your agent fails to submit the job adverts.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

vivek_s said:


> It means at the initial stage only your agent fails to submit the job adverts.


yeah


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Blue Bird,
Very sad to hear that ....There is always hope in July!...But before that - Fire your agent! Clearly his fault.


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Blue Bird said:


> yeah


Hey blue bird..

I submitted those jobs with my initial application only..

do I still need to send new jobs ?? Although my consultant has

not asked me to do anything like that yet. .


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

nehangpl84 said:


> Hey blue bird..
> 
> I submitted those jobs with my initial application only..
> 
> ...


At least find fresh jobs so that as CO assigned send them with out asking.:juggle:


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Blue Bird,
> Very sad to hear that ....There is always hope in July!...But before that - Fire your agent! Clearly his fault.


Optimus Prime;
Dil to yehi karta he but I have discussed with my lawyer what to do with him. :boxing:


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Garry 

Have u been assigned a CO yet ?

Amit 

Have you got any reply from MIS team?

Regards
Vivek


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

BlueBird,

what is your occupation??


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes Vivek, They have not asked for any document, but I myself sent them fresh job adverts.
My CO replied without considering fresh adverts, that app has been almost finalized and result will be mailed by the weekend :fingerscrossed:



vivek_s said:


> Hi Garry
> 
> Have u been assigned a CO yet ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> BlueBird,
> 
> what is your occupation??


Sales Representative (Industrial Products):juggle:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated 14.05.2014:


1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: 17 Feb|PA: ? |CO: Julliane (8-May-14) |Weeks:11| Outcome: Reject due to not meeting minimum number of job advert submissions and employment research not satisfactory as per CO.
3. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 12 May |Weeks:11 


4. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
5. Lakshay |Lodged: 20 Feb |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
6. shamsherkainth |Lodged: 20 Feb|PA: 24 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
7. Rajwant |Lodged: 22 Feb |PA: ?|CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8. kwongguy |Lodged: 26 Feb |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9. nehangpl84 | Lodged: 24 Feb| PA:?| CO: Awaited| Weeks:10
10. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks:9


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Blue Bird, really disappointed with your outcome...you must email MIS team and tell them about the scenario...also do not worry as there must be betterment for you in this whole process...i know easier said...but have faith in ALLAH,
Just just a month left and you will have more options for SS.
cheer up!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Hi Blue Bird, really disappointed with your outcome...you must email MIS team and tell them about the scenario...also do not worry as there must be betterment for you in this whole process...i know easier said...but have faith in ALLAH,
> Just just a month left and you will have more options for SS.
> cheer up!


Sid Sami,
You are right I have told MIS team and they said there is no option of reconsider so I have to wait for July.:juggle:
Thanks for your compliments.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Blue Bird said:


> Sid Sami,
> You are right I have told MIS team and they said there is no option of reconsider so I have to wait for July.:juggle:
> Thanks for your compliments.:fingerscrossed:


I am sure there is a bright light is waiting for you end of tunnel (your case beginning of July) my friend.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

BlueBird,

this is for you. My best friend who is Adelaide now.. says this to me when a setback comes in the process, its very encouraging 

"Ye Safar Bahot hai kathin magar na udas ho mere humsafar"

God Bless ya!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

nehangpl84 said:


> Hey blue bird..
> 
> I submitted those jobs with my initial application only..
> 
> ...



Hi Neha,

If the jobs you submitted were close match to your nominated occupation and were fresh enough, do not worry.

In case of bluebird, the agent was at fault as he did not even meet the minimum requirement of 5 jobs and messed things up. 

I am sure, the ACT team would not prejudice on these grounds. Lets hope for the best at the outset.

Thanks,


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

So guys...there was no new invite for this week amongst us ??

Just co asaigned for amit


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

CO may be assigned on Thursday to Garry and Shamsher.


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

amitc21 said:


> CO may be assigned on Thursday to Garry and Shamsher.


All the best to gary and shamsher..


----------



## JatinBhatia (Feb 12, 2014)

hopefulhope said:


> Hi jatin,
> 
> Please let us know what response you received from them. As i heard it would take 3-4 months for visa grant and looks like you have just completed 45 days.
> 
> Just want to know their response... As i applied April ending.


sure bro...don't worry! 
but the kindda speed they are working with, seems it wud take long time!!


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Got it...... Wooooooohoooll


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

amitc21 said:


> Got it...... Wooooooohoooll


Wow...party time... congratulations. All the best for VISA application.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

CO assigned to me and Shamsher.

CO for me: Pat
CO for Shamsher: Julliane.

Congrats Amit!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated 14.05.2014:


1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: 17 Feb|PA: ? |CO: Julliane (8-May-14) |Weeks:11| Outcome: Reject due to not meeting minimum number of job advert submissions and employment research not satisfactory as per CO.
3. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 12 May |Outcome: Approved, Invitation post 1 July.


4. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 15-May-2014
5. Lakshay |Lodged: 20 Feb |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
6. shamsherkainth |Lodged: 20 Feb|PA: 24 Feb |CO: 15-May-2014
7. Rajwant |Lodged: 22 Feb |PA: ?|CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8. kwongguy |Lodged: 26 Feb |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9. nehangpl84 | Lodged: 24 Feb| PA:?| CO: Awaited| Weeks:10
10. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks:9


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

amitc21 said:


> Got it...... Wooooooohoooll


Congrats Amit..


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> CO assigned to me and Shamsher.
> 
> CO for me: Pat
> CO for Shamsher: Julliane.
> ...


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Updated 14.05.2014:
> 
> 
> 1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.
> ...


Congrats amit!!
Congrats garry and shamsher for CO Assignment.


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Congratulations to all..great news  keeping finger crossed for everyone

Gary one thing..u updated amit's status as approved however invitation
after 1st july..what does that mean..he has not got the invite yet?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks all,

It has been a long wait, but finally . Looking forward to a positive response from Pat .


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Neha,

As I had previously updated. ACT has exhausted their nomination ceiling with DIBP for 2013-2014 and hence, even if the nomination is accepted by ACT, they will not be able to confirm it on skillselect before 1 July'14. So, what they are doing is processing all applications in the order of their arrival (except for onsite applicants) and finalizing the decision on the application - accept or reject. 

If the decision is a reject, they are sending the notification to applicant that their application was rejected. On the other hand, if application is accepted. They are sending this message to the applicant:

" We are pleased to announce that ACT has accepted to nominate you in the nominated occupation. However, we will be able to confirm the nomination only after 1 July'14, when our ceiling with DIBP is reset. "

Thanks,


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Make sense Gary..thanks for info

all the very best to u and shamsher


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> It has been a long wait, but finally . Looking forward to a positive response from Pat .


Finally!! The D Day has arrived. 

Good Luck Brother. 

Manan


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Neha,
> 
> As I had previously updated. ACT has exhausted their nomination ceiling with DIBP for 2013-2014 and hence, even if the nomination is accepted by ACT, they will not be able to confirm it on skillselect before 1 July'14. So, what they are doing is processing all applications in the order of their arrival (except for onsite applicants) and finalizing the decision on the application - accept or reject.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Gary. Gives positive vibe for all who await some sort of positivity.


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

lakshay.vikas said:


> Congrats Amit..


Thanks Lakshay arty:


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi all,
I got this mail just a while ago please help me know what is this. 

he offer of ACT nomination of a Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) visa has now expired as this office did not receive notification that you had lodged your Expression of Interest (EOI) on DIBP SkillSelect within 30 days of date of ACT nomination approval.

You are welcome to reapply for ACT nomination if you meet the current nomination criteria at Skilled visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

hopefulhope said:


> Hi all,
> I got this mail just a while ago please help me know what is this.
> 
> he offer of ACT nomination of a Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) visa has now expired as this office did not receive notification that you had lodged your Expression of Interest (EOI) on DIBP SkillSelect within 30 days of date of ACT nomination approval.
> ...


Hi Hopefulhope,

Have you submitted your EOI?

Information on ACT Guidelines

All potential migrants must record their details through the DIBP SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI).
Your EOI can be lodged before you apply for ACT nomination, or after you receive ACT nomination.
If you lodge the EOI after ACT nomination is approved, you must email the EOI ID to [email protected] within 30 days.


Regards
Vivek


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

vivek_s said:


> Hi Hopefulhope,
> 
> Have you submitted your EOI?
> 
> ...



i have lodged eoi and i have an invite, but i have email it to anyone. now what is the next step for me.


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Gary ,sidsami, Jatin.. can anyone tell me have sent out the any email to migration team after you received invite. this was not mentioned anywhere.

please suggest... sad:-(


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

hopefulhope said:


> Gary ,sidsami, Jatin.. can anyone tell me have sent out the any email to migration team after you received invite. this was not mentioned anywhere.
> 
> please suggest... sad:-(


Buddy

Dont worry. I am sure there will be a way. Please call them tomorrow and convey your message politely.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Buddy
> 
> Dont worry. I am sure there will be a way. Please call them tomorrow and convey your message politely.
> 
> ...


Can you please tell me if you have sent a mail to migration services team after you revised an invite.. As suggested by vivek


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

hopefulhope said:


> Can you please tell me if you have sent a mail to migration services team after you revised an invite.. As suggested by vivek


Even I did not see any such information any where in website, and even I didn't FRWD any mails to migration team, this is actually NEWS for me.

@ Vivek: can you please share the link or source of this information.


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

the guidelines says if i lodge eoi after i recieved nomination then i have to email my ID to them. but in my case i have lodged eoi before i recieved my state nomination.

do any one has number to call the skill select?
please post asap


----------



## HADIMANE (Mar 23, 2014)

hopefulhope said:


> the guidelines says if i lodge eoi after i recieved nomination then i have to email my ID to them. but in my case i have lodged eoi before i recieved my state nomination.
> 
> do any one has number to call the skill select?
> please post asap


Hopefulhope,

Try this number (+ 61) 13 22 81, I heard we have to wait for long time, have patience and wait till your call directed to available executive. 

All the best, let me check with my consultant about this.


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

hopefulhope said:


> Can you please tell me if you have sent a mail to migration services team after you revised an invite.. As suggested by vivek


Hi Hopefulhope

Its mentioned in 190 Guidelines on ACT website

If you lodge the EOI after ACT nomination is approved, in that case only you must email the EOI ID to [email protected] within 30 days.

If you lodge EOI before ACT nomination then there is no need to mail the EOI ID as we already submit EOI at time of SS aplication.

I think you should call the migration team.

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated 16.05.2014:


1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: 17 Feb|PA: ? |CO: Julliane (8-May-14) |Weeks:11| Outcome: Reject due to not meeting minimum number of job advert submissions and employment research not satisfactory as per CO.
3. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 12 May |Outcome: Approved, Invitation post 1 July.
4. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 15-May-2014: Outcome: 16-May=2014| Approved, Invitation post 1 July.

5. shamsherkainth |Lodged: 20 Feb|PA: 24 Feb |CO: 15-May-2014
6. Lakshay |Lodged: 20 Feb |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
7. Rajwant |Lodged: 22 Feb |PA: ?|CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8. kwongguy |Lodged: 26 Feb |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9. nehangpl84 | Lodged: 24 Feb| PA:?| CO: Awaited| Weeks:10
10. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks:9


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Horraaaayyyyy.. 

Nomination approved. Invitation post 1 July.


Cheerio..


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi all,
It has been updated Now it was an error and i can ignore the email


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thats a sigh of relief bro.. I was just checking the messages and was getting mad.. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations Garry...all the very best


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Thats a sigh of relief bro.. I was just checking the messages and was getting mad..
> 
> Good Luck!!


Yes indeed.. The tension i have through last night was terrible... Somehow waited till morning to call them.. Thank god


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Horraaaayyyyy..
> 
> Nomination approved. Invitation post 1 July.
> 
> Cheerio..


Congratulations gary...


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Thats a sigh of relief bro.. I was just checking the messages and was getting mad..
> 
> Good Luck!!


Congratulations Garry!!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Horraaaayyyyy..
> 
> Nomination approved. Invitation post 1 July.
> 
> Cheerio..


Gary...Congratulations Man.

All the best.

Santhosh


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Horraaaayyyyy..
> 
> Nomination approved. Invitation post 1 July.
> 
> ...


Wow..amazing news Gary...congo...happy for u..party hard

Which occupation profile you applied for ??


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

nehangpl84 said:


> Wow..amazing news Gary...congo...happy for u..party hard
> 
> Which occupation profile you applied for ??


Hi Neha,

Thanks a ton!! Rotting at work as of now.. But will certainly party during eve.

For occupation, check my signature


----------



## sohinimitra (Jan 13, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Neha,
> 
> Thanks a ton!! Rotting at work as of now.. But will certainly party during eve.
> 
> For occupation, check my signature


Hi Garry,

First of all Congratulations!!! I have been following your posts on regular basis. I have also applied for HR Adviser 223111 and lodged SS on 23rd Feb. Still waiting for CO. 

I have already submitted 5 jobs along with the application.But according to my Agent since I have copy pasted the advertisements in a word doc and then converted the same to pdf, it might get difficult to get through. I would like to know how much truth it is. 

Will it be possible for you to guide me pls.

Thanks.

Sohini


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Sohini,

Thanks for the wishes.

Further, in relation to your query, I would like to share that there is an option of saving the job advertisement through Google Chrome as a pdf itself. Its under the file menu or when you print it, it gives you an option to save it as a pdf.

In addition to it, you do not need to save it in a word file. Simple print it in color and scan it and save it as a pdf. 

Your agent must have told you when you submitted jobs, how can he now say that it may be difficult to get through. 

From the incident of blue bird, it is evident that research into ACT employment opportunities is their top criteria for the SS. My agent was sure of this from day 1 and even my application was delayed for submission cos I could not find the absolutely matching jobs.

Now, what you can do is, find new jobs and save them as pdf and attach employment statements and keep them ready. As soon as you get the email of CO assignment, send them across. 

I hope and pray that you sail through easily.

Cheers,


----------



## sohinimitra (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Garry,

Thanks a lot for your reply. I am really tensed and already having sleepless nights. I just pray to God that they pass me at least on the basis that I have submitted the documents.

I have saved few jobs and already keeping it ready. I will send them once I receive the CO assignment email. But I really wanted to know whether they will accept it now if I send it in the correct format. I am feeling tensed for that.

Thanks.

Sohini.


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Hi sohini,

As guided by my consultant even I have provided the jobs in a word format.

However, I have also provided the internet link to the jobs for viewing
details on internet explorer.Have you done the same ??

I am really upset that my consultant even didnt guided me about this word doc 
thing before.

I guess Gary is right we should keep our new jobs ready and 
send then as soon as CO is assigned.

Regards ,
Neha


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Updated 16.05.2014:
> 
> 
> 1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.
> ...


Congrats Garry!!
Any update from shamsher?

Vivek


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

RELAX - Sohini, I submitted scanned printouts of advts with a separate sheet of job statements .... Moreover from out of 7 , one job was of other state and apart 4 advts, rest two were more than 2 months old. 

I also had same kind of fears as yours, But they considered those advts and finally granted the SS on Thursday : )

So be positive and ready with fresh advts( if demanded by CO)

All the best 



sohinimitra said:


> Hi Garry,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. I am really tensed and already having sleepless nights. I just pray to God that they pass me at least on the basis that I have submitted the documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sohini,

As adviced by amit, dont panic, its just that we all go through this phase, so its better we be ready with the plans. I was very sure about the jobs I submitted, still I had a list of new jobs ready when I was assigned a CO. 

So, keep the new jobs ready and it will be helpful. 

Cheers,


----------



## sohinimitra (Jan 13, 2014)

nehangpl84 said:


> Hi sohini,
> 
> As guided by my consultant even I have provided the jobs in a word format.
> 
> ...


Hi Neha,

I have submitted the job advertisements in pdf format. But instead of saving the webpage as pdf I have copied and pasted the matter in word doc and converted it into pdf. Though I have exactly copy pasted the same thing from webpage.

May I know for which Occupation you are applying for?

Thanks.

Sohini.


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Yes I have done the same thing..I plan to talk to my consultant about it in evening abiut it


I have applied for management consultant profile.

what about you??


----------



## sohinimitra (Jan 13, 2014)

amitc21 said:


> RELAX - Sohini, I submitted scanned printouts of advts with a separate sheet of job statements .... Moreover from out of 7 , one job was of other state and apart 4 advts, rest two were more than 2 months old.
> 
> I also had same kind of fears as yours, But they considered those advts and finally granted the SS on Thursday : )
> 
> ...


Hi Amit,

Thanks a lot. Its very much encouraging and I can at least have some hope now. Thanks guys for all your support. This forum is really helpful.

Sohini.


----------



## sohinimitra (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Garry,

Thanks for all your encouragement.


Sohini.


----------



## sohinimitra (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Neha,

I have applied for HR Advisor 223111.


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

All the best sohini...even my lodge date is 23rd feb

so we might get the CO assigned at the same day..

However I checked my word doc again...the links of jobs I have pasted there are still working..

have u pasted the job links in your word doc ??


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Hey Gary..one clarification. .the new jobs you created to be sent at the time of assignment
of CO..they are just the print screen shots..or have you added your comments as well..as we do when we sent
out the initial jobs..giving details how they are matching to my profile...


----------



## sohinimitra (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Garry,

Will the CO assignment email directly comes to the applicants or the agents? Can you pls confirm this.

Thanks.

Sohini


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Sohini,

The email comes to your agent only, if you applied through an agent.

Stay in touch with your agent, you will get a CO soon, as they have already assigned CO to ppl who applied on 20 (Shamsher).

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

nehangpl84 said:


> Hey Gary..one clarification. .the new jobs you created to be sent at the time of assignment
> of CO..they are just the print screen shots..or have you added your comments as well..as we do when we sent
> out the initial jobs..giving details how they are matching to my profile...


Neha,

You need to prepare employment statements too, like you sent earlier.

I saved the jobs as pdf and compiled them all into one file with pdfeditor.

thanks,


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

sohinimitra said:


> Hi Garry,
> 
> Will the CO assignment email directly comes to the applicants or the agents? Can you pls confirm this.
> 
> ...



If you have used your personal email id while applying for SS, the CO assignment email will come directly to you, but if the agent has used their email while applying, the email will come to them. So find out which email id was used while applying...... 

All the Best!!:thumb:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ahan,

I dint know that  

Sohini, Moitrai is right


----------



## sohinimitra (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Garry/ Moitrai,

I have received the email from Julianne last to last week directly regarding the delay of the processing time. I am asking this because my agent may take time to inform me regarding the CO assignment. Though I am informing them right away regarding the same. I need to send the fresh job adv as soon as I get the CO.

Thanks.

Sohini.


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

Hey..

EVen I checked with my agent. .she said u keep your jobs ready

But she said she will send them only if the CO will ask for them..


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey many Congrats GARY, though i am late but still wanted to congratulate you,
i haven't been following the forum for the past few days, so didn't know you got your approval, 
Regards,
Sid.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

sohinimitra said:


> Hi Garry/ Moitrai,
> 
> I have received the email from Julianne last to last week directly regarding the delay of the processing time. I am asking this because my agent may take time to inform me regarding the CO assignment. Though I am informing them right away regarding the same. I need to send the fresh job adv as soon as I get the CO.
> 
> ...


Hi Sohini,

That email for delay in processing was sent to all applicants as well as agents. So, I also received that email, although the CO assignment email was directly sent to my agent alone and not me. 

Another way of guessing it is, if you received the payment acknowledgment mail from ACT MIS yourself, then you will receive the CO assignment email too. If your agent received that email of payment acknowledgement, then I strongly believe it would be your agent who receives the CO assignment email too.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

nehangpl84 said:


> Hey..
> 
> EVen I checked with my agent. .she said u keep your jobs ready
> 
> But she said she will send them only if the CO will ask for them..


Dont worry Neha.

Even I was worried after what happened with BlueBird, but upon analysis of the incident, it is clear that it happened cos of the negligence of the agent. ACT is renowned for their fairness, so if you have sent suitable jobs, but they are outdated, they will certainly get back to you demanding new jobs. So, dont panic. Just keep the new jobs ready, in case your Co asks for them. 

Stay in touch with your agent. You will keep getting updates from this forum further on this and can easily count the date when you will be assigned a CO.

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Hey many Congrats GARY, though i am late but still wanted to congratulate you,
> i haven't been following the forum for the past few days, so didn't know you got your approval,
> Regards,
> Sid.


Thanks a lot Sid  

Its still a long wait, but when positive things happen, its always charming.  

Desperately waiting for July now!!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Updated 16.05.2014:
> 
> 
> 1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.
> ...


HI Garry,
Would you please update this list as on 19.05.2014
Especially Lemehs and Shamsherkainth.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated 19.05.2014:


1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.| Outcome: +ve, Invite Post 1 July.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: 17 Feb|PA: ? |CO: Julliane (8-May-14) |Weeks:11| Outcome: Reject due to not meeting minimum number of job advert submissions and employment research not satisfactory as per CO.
3. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 12 May |Outcome: Approved, Invitation post 1 July.
4. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 15-May-2014: Outcome: 16-May=2014| Approved, Invitation post 1 July.

5. shamsherkainth |Lodged: 20 Feb|PA: 24 Feb |CO: 15-May-2014| Outcome: Awaited.
6. Lakshay |Lodged: 20 Feb |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:11
7. Rajwant |Lodged: 22 Feb |PA: ?|CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8. kwongguy |Lodged: 26 Feb |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9. nehangpl84 | Lodged: 24 Feb| PA:?| CO: Awaited| Weeks:10
10. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks:9


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Finally!!!! Yipeeeeer!!!
After such a long wait...there is a sigh of relief..SS approved today!!!
Invitation post 1 july !!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

soodrahul said:


> Finally!!!! Yipeeeeer!!!
> After such a long wait...there is a sigh of relief..SS approved today!!!
> Invitation post 1 july !!


Congrats buddy....Good luck


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

soodrahul said:


> Finally!!!! Yipeeeeer!!!
> After such a long wait...there is a sigh of relief..SS approved today!!!
> Invitation post 1 july !!


Congrats rahul..
Did they ask for any additional docs?


----------



## nehangpl84 (May 4, 2014)

soodrahul said:


> Finally!!!! Yipeeeeer!!!
> After such a long wait...there is a sigh of relief..SS approved today!!!
> Invitation post 1 july !!


Congratulations rahul and shamsher...


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

lakshay.vikas said:


> Congrats rahul..
> Did they ask for any additional docs?


Thank you lakshay!
No they didnt asked for any additional docs.


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

soodrahul said:


> Thank you lakshay!
> No they didnt asked for any additional docs.


And how many days they took?


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Congrats buddy....Good luck


Thanks buddy!


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

nehangpl84 said:


> Congratulations rahul and shamsher...


Thanks Neha!!


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

lakshay.vikas said:


> And how many days they took?


CO was assigned on 15th may and got approval on 20th may.


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

After CO allocation,they take 3 days for processing and deliver result on 4th day, in morning 


lakshay.vikas said:


> And how many days they took?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated 20.05.2014:


1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.| Outcome: +ve, Invite Post 1 July.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: 17 Feb|PA: ? |CO: Julliane (8-May-14) |Weeks:11| Outcome: Reject due to not meeting minimum number of job advert submissions and employment research not satisfactory as per CO.
3. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 12 May |Outcome: Approved, Invitation post 1 July.
4. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 15-May-2014: Outcome: 16-May=2014| Approved, Invitation post 1 July.
5. shamsherkainth |Lodged: 20 Feb|PA: 24 Feb |CO: 15-May-2014| Outcome: 20-May-2014| Approved, Invitation Post 1 July.

6. Lakshay |Lodged: 20 Feb |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Assigned: 20-May-2014 (Pat) |Outcome:Awaited.
7. Rajwant |Lodged: 22 Feb |PA: ?|CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
8. kwongguy |Lodged: 26 Feb |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10
9. nehangpl84 | Lodged: 24 Feb| PA:?| CO: Awaited| Weeks:10
10. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks:9


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

soodrahul said:


> CO was assigned on 15th may and got approval on 20th may.


Hi Rahul,

Congrats mate.

I am sorry, was a li'l messed up at work when you called. 

Good Luck,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

lakshay.vikas said:


> And how many days they took?


Good Luck Vikas Bhai.

They can give response in 24 hours (like my case) to 1 week.


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Congrats mate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Garry!!
No need to say sorry, i can understand.


----------



## trevnod (Oct 4, 2012)

garry2684 said:


> updated 19.05.2014:
> 
> 
> 1. Lemehs |lodged: 14 feb |pa: 19 feb |co: Awaited |weeks:10 | co assigned week ending 4 may| additional docs asked, submitted.| outcome: +ve, invite post 1 july.
> ...


stick me on the list plz chaps.....visa lodged march 20th....awaiting co


----------



## shamsherkainth (Feb 4, 2014)

hi all.. 
I have received the much awaited email this morning.. SS approved. Invite will be issued post July 1.


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

shamsherkainth said:


> hi all..
> I have received the much awaited email this morning.. SS approved. Invite will be issued post July 1.


Congratulations. .
All the best for visa...


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Any news Vikas?


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Any news Vikas?


No mail recieved yet.


----------



## deepti84 (May 21, 2014)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum.

To give a background, I had received my ACT SS on 10th may,2014. Now i am in the process of lodging 190 visa. I am the main applicant and my husband is the secondary applicant. He has done his MBA.

It Would be a great help if seniors could guide me onto some things which you would have taken care of while putting up the case.

For Secondary Applicant its mentioned on the website:

Functional English proof-
You can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English.

-Is there any specific format to get it written from the College, if yes Please share.


Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Deepti


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

deepti84 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


Dear Deepti,
This forum is for ACT State Sponsorship queries ONLY...lets keep it systematic..
Hope you won't mind..
Regards,
Sid.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Updated 20.05.2014:
> 
> 
> 1. Lemehs |Lodged: 14 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:10 | CO Assigned week ending 4 May| Additional docs asked, submitted.| Outcome: +ve, Invite Post 1 July.
> ...


Hi Garry,
Please update above list as on 22.05.2014


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Its the same bro. No updates as of now.


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Updated 20.05.2014:
> 
> 1. Lemehs |Lodged: 15 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: 5 May | Additional docs asked, submitted on 6 May.| Outcome: Approved on 12 May, Invite Post 1 July.
> 2. Blue Bird |Lodged: 17 Feb|PA: ? |CO: Julliane (8-May-14) |Weeks:11| Outcome: Reject due to not meeting minimum number of job advert submissions and employment research not satisfactory as per CO.
> ...


My details updated...


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

lakshay.vikas said:


> Just for the information of the group: yenigalla also got SS today.


Anyone in marketing specialist who got a positive


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Folks,

Its with a heavy heart that I am updating this list today  
Updated 26.05.2014:

1. Lemehs |Lodged: 15 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: 5 May | Additional docs asked, submitted on 6 May.| Outcome: Approved on 12 May, Invite Post 1 July.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: 17 Feb|PA: ? |CO: Julliane (8-May-14) |Weeks:11| Outcome: Reject due to not meeting minimum number of job advert submissions and employment research not satisfactory as per CO.
3. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 12 May |Outcome: Approved, Invitation post 1 July.
4. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 15-May-2014: Outcome: 16-May=2014| Approved, Invitation post 1 July.
5. shamsherkainth |Lodged: 20 Feb|PA: 24 Feb |CO: 15-May-2014| Outcome: 20-May-2014| Approved, Invitation Post 1 July.
6. Lakshay |Lodged: 20 Feb |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Assigned: 20-May-2014 (Pat) |Outcome: Rejected due to unsatisfactory employment search. 


7. Rajwant |Lodged: 22 Feb |PA: ?|CO: Awaited |Weeks:14
8. kwongguy |Lodged: 26 Feb |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:14
9. nehangpl84 | Lodged: 24 Feb| PA:?| CO: Awaited| Weeks:14
10. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks:10


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Lakshay

What is your occupation and didn't they ask you for a fresh job search.

They should at least give a chance to submit fresh job search with regards to the fees 

they are taking and other states are not.

All the best

Regards

SDS 






Garry2684 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Its with a heavy heart that I am updating this list today
> Updated 26.05.2014:
> ...


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

SDS said:


> Hi Lakshay
> 
> What is your occupation and didn't they ask you for a fresh job search.
> 
> ...


Hi SDS
Unfortunately they didn't. Moreover my agent made a mess by submitting only 1 job posting out of 7 submitted by me to him.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Vikas Bhai,

Dont lose hope. come 1 july and a lot of doors will open up. 

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Folks,

So quiet out there.. Be geared up for the upcoming SOL and CSOL , all who are yet to lodge 

Good times are round the corner now!! 

Cheers,


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi all.
Its been really long since I posted anything here. Wishing all the applicants the very best in their journey to Australia. Hope all our prayers are answered and we are showered with grants shortly.
Reg
Yenigalla


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello Guys I would like to know about state sponsorship for ACT. 
My brother who has submitted his EOI with 60 points as Marketing Specialist and waiting for his nomination.
Has anyone Would like to join with Same Profession So that we can exchange information about State Nomination for this profession in ACT & other states?
Please respond.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Vikas Bhai,
> 
> Dont lose hope. come 1 july and a lot of doors will open up.
> 
> Cheers,


HI Garry,
We are still with hope. There is no idea for announcement of new occupation list. either is July or August.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Blue Bird,

SA announced new lists on 1 july last year and is expected to do the same. Looking at the backlog of ACT as of not, it seems they will delay the release of their lists till August like last year. 

Good Luck dear.


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Blue Bird,
> 
> SA announced new lists on 1 july last year and is expected to do the same. Looking at the backlog of ACT as of not, it seems they will delay the release of their lists till August like last year.
> 
> Good Luck dear.


Assuming, ACT publish their list only on Aug-end and I can claim necessary points only until Sep-end before I turn 33 yrs, which leaves only 4 weeks for nomination / invitation before I lose my points. Do you think I should apply as soon as their list comes out or few days prior to the list comes out and expect to receive invitation by Sep-end as per their SLA?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Rits101,

To be honest, it has all become a lil unpredictable now. Till last year, things were going smooth with DIBP and they were able to handle applications on 190 visa in defined timelines. But as we have seen that the applicants who applied in Jan/Feb 2014, are still waiting for their grants due to expiration of quota for visas in the category.

So, I would advice you to apply to any state that opens up your occupation first and get the invite asap and apply to DIBP as early as possible. From the trends, if DIBP clears all pending applications of 190 category (Since Jan/Feb 2014) starting July 1, 2014, they are bound to finish their quota for the 2014-15 year early as well. 

Cheers,


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

rps said:


> Hello Guys I would like to know about state sponsorship for ACT. My brother who has submitted his EOI with 60 points as Marketing Specialist and waiting for his nomination. Has anyone Would like to join with Same Profession So that we can exchange information about State Nomination for this profession in ACT & other states? Please respond.


Hi

I too am applying for marketing specialist , but awaiting for 1 july for the list to open up.. Lets see


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Mkgrover said:


> Hi
> 
> I too am applying for marketing specialist , but awaiting for 1 july for the list to open up.. Lets see


Hi MKgrover,
Its good to See someone with the same profession and in same situation. I am waiting for this occupation to be opened as well.
Would you like to be connected through facebook so that we can share more information?
or 
Send me your contact email

Cheers
Rps


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Its with a heavy heart that I am updating this list today
> Updated 26.05.2014:
> ...


Hi All,

Great work with the list, really helpful. What might help even more is if we put the ANZSCO code for each person on the list. Different skilled applications may take different lead times, so this will help. Can someone please add that as well?

Regards,
Advait


----------



## zeetheboss (Dec 10, 2012)

Addy11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great work with the list, really helpful. What might help even more is if we put the ANZSCO code for each person on the list. Different skilled applications may take different lead times, so this will help. Can someone please add that as well?
> 
> ...


Why don't YOU (Addy11) add it?


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Isnt it better if each person does it for himself/herself?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Addy,

Since ACT stopped working on applications, ppl on this forum have stopped coming to the thread. 

I am updating my occupation in the list though  

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Updated 13.06.2014 (Added my occupation):

1. Lemehs |Lodged: 15 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: 5 May | Additional docs asked, submitted on 6 May.| Outcome: Approved on 12 May, Invite Post 1 July.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: 17 Feb|PA: ? |CO: Julliane (8-May-14) |Weeks:11| Outcome: Reject due to not meeting minimum number of job advert submissions and employment research not satisfactory as per CO.
3. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 12 May |Outcome: Approved, Invitation post 1 July.
4. Garry2684| 223111 (HR Adviser) |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 15-May-2014: Outcome: 16-May=2014| Approved, Invitation post 1 July.
5. shamsherkainth |Lodged: 20 Feb|PA: 24 Feb |CO: 15-May-2014| Outcome: 20-May-2014| Approved, Invitation Post 1 July.
6. Lakshay |Lodged: 20 Feb |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Assigned: 20-May-2014 (Pat) |Outcome: Rejected due to unsatisfactory employment search. 


7. Rajwant |Lodged: 22 Feb |PA: ?|CO: Awaited |Weeks:14
8. kwongguy |Lodged: 26 Feb |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:14
9. nehangpl84 | Lodged: 24 Feb| PA:?| CO: Awaited| Weeks:14
10. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks:10


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Updated 13.06.2014 (Added my occupation):
> 
> 1. Lemehs |Lodged: 15 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: 5 May | Additional docs asked, submitted on 6 May.| Outcome: Approved on 12 May, Invite Post 1 July.
> 2. Blue Bird |Lodged: 17 Feb|PA: ? |CO: Julliane (8-May-14) |Weeks:11| Outcome: Reject due to not meeting minimum number of job advert submissions and employment research not satisfactory as per CO.
> ...


Hi Garry,

After a long time you had updated the list. Whats the status of rest of applicants?
Its long time, by now they would have received the outcome.

Regards,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi soodrahul,

Unfortunately not. ACT has stopped processing of applications for nomination after clearing till 20 Feb. I know of members who lodged on 21 Feb and have not been assigned a CO. 

So, the last update is the only update. I hope after 1 July, they restart with the rest of the applications.


----------



## nsahmed (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello to all members.

I have a bit of a technical question to ask to anyone who can answer or help.

I have an ACT state sponsorship visa and im flying to Australia next month.

Now is it possible for me to work/own a partnership in a business in Sydney while being an ACT sponsored migrant ?

I will live in Canberra .. but would spend maybe 3/4 days in Sydney for work... do you think that is allowed under the sponsorship program or I must be working full time in Canberra and getting my wages from an ACT based business??

I would really appreciate some guidance ..

Thanks for your help in advance.

N


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi nsahmed,

Y dont you check with your settlement officer on the same?

I am sure they will be able to help you!


----------



## mrh (Apr 9, 2014)

*Reply for ACT*

Dear Members:

I have been observing this tread for long time. I applied for ACT state sponsorship on 23rd February 2014 (Confirmation on 26 February). Today I got CO allocation and soon after that CO sent me an email asking for employability (rationale for each vacancy stated in the application).

I did not write the rationale for the vacancy mentioned in the application. should I give new job advertisement and write rationale for the each one? Or I should put the old advertisement and write only the rationale?


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

mrh said:


> Dear Members:
> 
> I have been observing this tread for long time. I applied for ACT state sponsorship on 23rd February 2014 (Confirmation on 26 February). Today I got CO allocation and soon after that CO sent me an email asking for employability (rationale for each vacancy stated in the application).
> 
> I did not write the rationale for the vacancy mentioned in the application. should I give new job advertisement and write rationale for the each one? Or I should put the old advertisement and write only the rationale?


Hi there.
If your occupation is in "open" category- suggest you to browse for new offers and pen down the criteria as to why you consider itself an ideal candidate for the opening. Since all the job offers you would have attached would have have expired by now.


----------



## mrh (Apr 9, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi there.
> If your occupation is in "open" category- suggest you to browse for new offers and pen down the criteria as to why you consider itself an ideal candidate for the opening. Since all the job offers you would have attached would have have expired by now.


Thanks for a quick reply.

My occupation is closed after February 23. Should I still search for new job or previous advertisements will work for it.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Was it open before Feb 23rd? Or was it in limited category? Of it was open- suggest you find currently available job offers.


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

On job ads - if the job ad uses another occupation (also an occupation code) but contains similar duties to my occupation code, can I still use it?

I'm afraid I have to do this for all job ads I'm submitting.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

mrh said:


> Dear Members:
> 
> I have been observing this tread for long time. I applied for ACT state sponsorship on 23rd February 2014 (Confirmation on 26 February). Today I got CO allocation and soon after that CO sent me an email asking for employability (rationale for each vacancy stated in the application).
> 
> I did not write the rationale for the vacancy mentioned in the application. should I give new job advertisement and write rationale for the each one? Or I should put the old advertisement and write only the rationale?


Hi mrh,

IF the CO has specifically asked for rationale (employment statements) for the submitted jobs only, it would be wise to submit it for the submitted jobs only. 

Good Luck


----------



## sohatosa (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Garry,

First of all Congratulations for you nomination.

Secondly, I have a couple of questions for you :-

One of my freinds applied on the 23rd Feb and she got a CO allocation, so how come you say below that some people applied on the 21st and they did not get any allocation. I think this is not correct 

Finally, i got an e-mail , after getting my CO allocation, says that they will not give any decision concerning my file until July 1st , you here you wrote that you got the approval by the 1st of July 2014. I am alittle confusd .

Please let me know also how much did it take untill you get your feedback as my file was just allocated yesterday.


Thanks and congratulations again.






Garry2684 said:


> Hi mrh,
> 
> IF the CO has specifically asked for rationale (employment statements) for the submitted jobs only, it would be wise to submit it for the submitted jobs only.
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## sohatosa (Jun 26, 2014)

Another question concerning the Employability Statement.

When i was preparing my statement, i could not find the exact title for my position *( HR Advisor ) but i found relevant positions with diffrent titles and i elaborated how my skills ,qualifications, and current job relates to those positions . Do you think it is enough , OR it is mandatory to get the advertisement title the same with the HR Advisor ??

Thank youuuu





Garry2684 said:


> Hi mrh,
> 
> IF the CO has specifically asked for rationale (employment statements) for the submitted jobs only, it would be wise to submit it for the submitted jobs only.
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Proof of Employment Suitability for SS?*

Hi Garry,

Do we need to show any employment suitability while making the application for State Sponsorship? I couldn't find anything specifically mentioned on the SA website hence I'm a little confused. 

Please guide. I am planning to make my State Sponsorship application on 1-Jul and am currently preparing all documents required.

Thanks




Garry2684 said:


> Hi mrh,
> 
> IF the CO has specifically asked for rationale (employment statements) for the submitted jobs only, it would be wise to submit it for the submitted jobs only.
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## sohatosa (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Addy,

We are talking about ACT not SA , which state do you need to apply for ?




QUOTE=Addy11;4394434]Hi Garry,

Do we need to show any employment suitability while making the application for State Sponsorship? I couldn't find anything specifically mentioned on the SA website hence I'm a little confused. 

Please guide. I am planning to make my State Sponsorship application on 1-Jul and am currently preparing all documents required.

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Time to update my signature.

Guys,

I have got my official invite from DIBP today. 

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Time to update my signature.
> 
> Guys,
> 
> ...


Congrats garry bhai..
Wait is finally over..


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

lakshay.vikas said:


> Congrats garry bhai..
> Wait is finally over..


Thanks bro. Yes, finally!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 23, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Time to update my signature.
> 
> Guys,
> 
> ...


Garry congrats and best of luck for next stage.:cheer2:

Yesterday, I have applied for South Australia.:juggle:


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Congrats Gary!!!


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Time to update my signature.
> 
> Guys,
> 
> ...


Congrats...I wish you all the best...:fingerscrossed:
We are all dreaming for that day...I envy you


----------



## sandeep_cm (Sep 6, 2013)

*Regarding acknowledgement for State nomination verification email*



amittal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for ACT SS on Nov 3rd, 2012 and payment acknowledged on Nov 6th. My story so far goes like this:
> 
> ...


Hi Amital,

I had sent an email requesting for verification of my occupation code to Canberra.
To the mailID migrationservices at act.gov.au
I did not get any acknowledgement for the same. Do we get any auto mail as an acknowledgement that they have received my application? 

Thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## sandeep_cm (Sep 6, 2013)

amittal said:


> My ACT State Sponsorship (190) application was approved today / Dec 04, 2012 and got an invite to apply from DIAC as well.


Can u share when u applied for the state sponsorship? What was your occupation code and was it in Open state when u applied? Or was it in Limited state and u had to send verification email?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks friends. I have completed my application for DIBP. Will submit tomorrow.

Thanks and good luck to all still waiting for SS


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Finally, Updated my signature too....Invited for 190 visa today.Filing forms and fees in next two days.


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

amitc21 said:


> Finally, Updated my signature too....Invited for 190 visa today.Filing forms and fees in next two days.


Congrats amit..
All the best


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Good to see movement in the this forum after a long time...heart congrats to those who have finally received their state sponsorship after such a long wait...Bluebird is our occupation available in CSOL of SA?


----------



## surajs1984 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi ALl,

I am new to this forum. I am planning to apply for ACT state nomination for the skills ICT Quality Assurance engineer. But I can see that my occupation is currently under limited option. So can anybody help me in understanding the process about verification.


----------



## mrh (Apr 9, 2014)

*approval of ACT SS*

Dear members,
I received the SS Today. Will have to start working on EOI, Since I had no time for that.


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

mrh said:


> Dear members,
> I received the SS Today. Will have to start working on EOI, Since I had no time for that.


Congrats mrh, wat was ur lodge and payment date? will help me as im still awaiting my SS.. thanks in advance!


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

surajs1984 said:


> Hi ALl,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am planning to apply for ACT state nomination for the skills ICT Quality Assurance engineer. But I can see that my occupation is currently under limited option. So can anybody help me in understanding the process about verification.


Hi Suraj,

In the case of limited occupation, you need to send a mail to the ACT team with all the documents for job verification. once they approve (takes 3-5 days) , they you can formally lodge for ur SS..

Regards


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to check who all are still awaiting for SS from ACT. Thanks

REgards


----------



## mrh (Apr 9, 2014)

VBP said:


> Congrats mrh, wat was ur lodge and payment date? will help me as im still awaiting my SS.. thanks in advance!


Payment date 23 February, acknowledgement 26 February.


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

mrh said:


> Payment date 23 February, acknowledgement 26 February.


Thanks buddy and congrats once again!


----------



## dukeusa (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, thank you for all usefull informations. 

I am planning to apply for SS ACT, my occupation is Recruitment Consultant - limited category. 

I am looking for job advertisements on internet, being able to find 4-5 relevant, posted within 10-14 days. Other advertisements are 3 weeks and older. Is there any time limit, obviosly i cannot attach ad that was posted in February 2014?? 
How did you format this job ads - i guess copy/paste form internet and put all in a Word/PDF document. 

Any advise is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Dukeusa,

Glad to hear your plans. Here is the link to details on how to apply:

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


I would like to stress that you work on the employment details as closely as possible, as most people who got rejection from ACT was due to employment details not being satisfactory. Here are the main points to follow:

1. The job advertisements must not be older than 12 weeks from the date of lodge of application for Nomination. However, it is preferred to use more recent job ads. 

2. You can save the job advertisement by using the save as pdf option in google chrome. Copy paste option will not allow you to show the hyperlink to the case officer.

3. Only choose jobs that are complete match with your profile (as assessed by Vetassess) and the essential details on job advert must be - Canberra/ ACT (Location), Full time Job, Name of the Employer, Date of Job Advert and so on. 

4. Jobs must not demand any state or government clearance, etc. 

5. Jobs must not be from the industry specifically mentioned in the 190 guidelines given on the link I mentioned above. 

6 Jobs must be supported with suitable employment statements for every job, clubbed with every job advert. 

7. Make sure you club all Job adverts in one file and then upload. There is only one file upload option when you make your online application. If you upload multiple files, only the last file will be uploaded.

8. Follow strictly the guidelines, which mentions that jobs should not be less than 5 and not more than 8. So, maximum jobs you submit should be 8 and minimum is 5. 

Hope this information will help you while submitting job adverts.

Cheers and Good Luck.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Most of us have our decisions out. I am updating the list to ensure that others can benefit from the list. To those who got positive outcome - a big congratulations and to the ones, who got rejected - stay put, other states will come up with your occupations soon. I wish and pray for this for you all. 

Updated 6.07.2014:

1. Lemehs |Lodged: 15 Feb |PA: 19 Feb |CO: 5 May | Additional docs asked, submitted on 6 May.| Outcome: Approved on 12 May, Invite Post 1 July. Invite still awaited, confusion with Agent.
2. Blue Bird |Lodged: 17 Feb|PA: ? |CO: Julliane (8-May-14) |Weeks:11| Outcome: Reject due to not meeting minimum number of job advert submissions and employment research not satisfactory as per CO.
3. amitc21 |Lodged: 18 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 12 May |Outcome: Approved, Invitation post 1 July| Invite received: 2 July'14.
4. Garry2684 |Lodged: 19 Feb |PA: 24 Feb |CO: 15-May-2014: Outcome: 16-May=2014| Approved, Invitation post 1 July| Invite received: 2 July'14. 
5. shamsherkainth |Lodged: 20 Feb|PA: 24 Feb |CO: 15-May-2014| Outcome: 20-May-2014| Approved, Invitation Post 1 July| Invite received: 2 July'14.
6. Lakshay |Lodged: 20 Feb |PA: 21 Feb |CO: Assigned: 20-May-2014 (Pat) |Outcome: Rejected due to unsatisfactory employment search. 


7. Rajwant |Lodged: 22 Feb |PA: ?|CO: Awaited |Weeks:14| Outcome: Negative, sue to unsatisfactory employment search. 
8. kwongguy |Lodged: 26 Feb |PA: 26 Feb |CO: Awaited |Weeks:14| I am not aware of the status of kwongguy. 
9. nehangpl84 | Lodged: 24 Feb| PA:?| CO: Awaited| Weeks:14| Approved, Received invite on 1 July'14. 
10. VBP | Lodged: 27th Feb| PA: 7th March| CO: Awaited| Weeks:10| Awaiting CO as of today. 
11. Eugene| Lodged: 26 Feb| Approved| Invite received: 1 July'14. 

Thanks,


----------



## harshilshah1203 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello All,

Apparently my first post not only in this forum but on the entire website!

Harsh here from Mumbai applying for Recruitment Consultant!

below are my timelines [Pll who kept feeling that their application has taken donkey's years; beat this time-lines ]

Application via an Agent | VET Assessment Docs sent on 20 Dec 12 | VET Acknowledgement on 14 Jan 2013 | Positive VET Assessment report on 24 Aug 2013 | IELTS in Nov 2013 - Scores L 8, R 8, W 7.5 and S 7.5 | Lodged ACT Application 01 March 2014 | ACT Acknowledgement 05 March 2014 FINALLY CO Assigned 07 July 2014. PHEWWWW!!!!

It would be great if someone can help me with the below questions:

1. What is the general lead time to hear for a final verdict from the CO after a CO has been assigned?

2. If a positive response received from the CO; does one have to do the Medicals and Police Clearance before the final VISA fee is paid or before the same?

3. I had to apply to ACT as i had no option left; but is ACT a good place to be in? [I know that this question is very subjective; but any advise from any perception would be appreciated]

Regards,
Harshil Shah


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

harshilshah1203 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Apparently my first post not only in this forum but on the entire website!
> 
> ...


Hey harshil,

Loking at your timelines, makes me a feel a lil better.  Btw we share the same occupation "Recruitment Consultant". It can take 1- 5 days for the final verdict. All the best and do share the outcome as im still awaiting the CO allocation for SS with ACT. 

regards


----------



## harshilshah1203 (Jan 23, 2014)

VBP said:


> Hey harshil,
> 
> Loking at your timelines, makes me a feel a lil better.  Btw we share the same occupation "Recruitment Consultant". It can take 1- 5 days for the final verdict. All the best and do share the outcome as im still awaiting the CO allocation for SS with ACT.
> 
> regards


:cell:We can be in touch!
Do you know a way to send a personal message? 

Apart; as i said; my time lines can make any one feel great!  

Wish you all the very best too!


----------



## dukeusa (Jul 6, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Dukeusa,
> 
> Glad to hear your plans. Here is the link to details on how to apply:


Hi Garry2684, 

Thank you very much for your help, i really appreciate it. 

Found over 8 job ads that might fit my Skill Assessment - 6 as Recruitment Consultant and 2 as Recruitment Resourcer, all posted within a last week. I will prepare statements and essay about Canberra in following days, and ask for verification. Other option for Recruitment Consultant is Darwin NT. 

Good luck to all, will keep you guys posted. 

Regards


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

harshilshah1203 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Apparently my first post not only in this forum but on the entire website!
> 
> ...


any news on SS bro?

regards


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi All,

I am currently having 55 points and rejected for victoria state sponsorship for ICT business analyst. My occupation is in limited status, but want to give it a shot for ACT.

Could some one guide me on the same. Request any attchment and any important relevant details to be sent to [email protected]

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Vanitha,

ACT is very particular for the documentation. You need to do a lot of research to apply to ACT. 

I will try and send you documents that I submitted with my application. They might help.

Cheers,


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Vanitha,
> 
> ACT is very particular for the documentation. You need to do a lot of research to apply to ACT.
> 
> ...


Hi Garry,

Thanks for the positive reply. But my occupation is ICT business analyst and its in limited category. Do you think i stand a chance for it or not. I will make up to 60 points in Dec this year, but the long queue for ICT business analyst is not very encouraging me to wait and apply for 189 or to victoria again. 

Do you know someone who applied for ICT business analyst and got a positive feedback from Canberra. Any relevant document that is useful please share it to me at [email protected]

Thanks a lot again for your help.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Garry,

If i check google, i find most of the jobs are asking for security clearance or Australian Citizenship. I dont understand from where will i find 5 to 8 permanent jobs suiting my occupation ICT business analyst.

Do you recomment any particular website to get details of it. Also could you send me the document for committment to ACT canberra if you have it. I will atleast get some idea from it.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi,

Please let me know if long term contract jobs can also be given while applying for state sponsorships. Or only permanent jobs needs to be given as reference.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## dukeusa (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I will seek verification of limited occupation later today, gathered all information. While waiting for their reply could anyone advise me on following:
Quote from 190 guidelines:

Family relationships:
o	For overseas residents: 
If you have close family members living in Australia you must attach the following information:
•	Family living in other parts of Australia: attach a statement explaining why you have chosen to live in Canberra and not with them in their state/territory.

My sister in law (wife's sister) is engaged for Australian citizen and she lives in Victoria, outside of Melbourne as a PR resident. Should I mention that? Is she a close family member? I visited her in 2009 and have a visa stamp in my passport, it might trigger further investigation by a CO so i wouldn't hide that, and at the same time it might be a limiting factor for invitation. 

Also, Personal Information
o	Attach a copy of all the pages of your passport. 

My passport has 32 pages, full of stamps and different visas - should i translate that as well?

Any advise is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mrh (Apr 9, 2014)

VBP said:


> Thanks buddy and congrats once again!


Dear VBP
What about your one? Is there any update from ACT?


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

mrh said:


> Dear VBP
> What about your one? Is there any update from ACT?


Dear MRH,

I just got the SS today.. 

thanks guys for all the support and help!

regards


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

dukeusa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will seek verification of limited occupation later today, gathered all information. While waiting for their reply could anyone advise me on following:
> Quote from 190 guidelines:
> ...


Hi Dukuesa,

You do not have to mention all these details. Anyways, she is not a close relative. When you write your Commitment statement, you can mention in that only that when you visited a relative (dont mention close), you did not quite like the place, however your research for ACT is very encouraging and satisfactory and hence, you want to apply to ACT only. 

Visa stamp translation not required, just scan all pages and compile the document and send. 

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

VBP said:


> Dear MRH,
> 
> I just got the SS today..
> 
> ...


Congrats Vaibhav.

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Garry,
> 
> Thanks for the positive reply. But my occupation is ICT business analyst and its in limited category. Do you think i stand a chance for it or not. I will make up to 60 points in Dec this year, but the long queue for ICT business analyst is not very encouraging me to wait and apply for 189 or to victoria again.
> 
> ...


Hi Vanitha,

You should give it a try. Y wait when you can apply now?

I have sent you a copy of my documents on your email id. check it once and use them for making yours.

If your occupation is in CSOL, you have to go for 190 (State Nomination), you can only apply for 189, if your occupation is in SOL. So, check the list in which your occupation is.

Thanks,


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Congrats Vaibhav.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks buddy..


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

VBP said:


> Dear MRH,
> 
> I just got the SS today..
> 
> ...


Congrats vaibhav..
All the best for visa lodgement. .


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Garry,

Got your documents. Thanks so much for that. 

However i want to know if we need to pay any amount for applying for state sponsorship and also if there are any successful case who have got the invite with 55 points.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## mrh (Apr 9, 2014)

VBP said:


> Dear MRH,
> 
> I just got the SS today..
> 
> ...


Congratulations. When are you planning to apply for the visa?


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

lakshay.vikas said:


> Congrats vaibhav..
> All the best for visa lodgement. .


Thanks a lot Vikas and all the best to you too..


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

mrh said:


> Congratulations. When are you planning to apply for the visa?


Thanks MRH.. I would wish to do it right now but at the disposal of the agent.. 

wat abt u?

regards


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Garry,
> 
> Got your documents. Thanks so much for that.
> 
> ...


Hi
You are required to satisfy the 60 point requirement to receive an invite. Yes ACT charges a fee for processing state sponsorship application.


----------



## mrh (Apr 9, 2014)

VBP said:


> Thanks MRH.. I would wish to do it right now but at the disposal of the agent..
> 
> wat abt u?
> 
> regards


Hope do it in the next week. We are blessed with a baby girl and she was not included in the application. So, cannot do until I get a new passport for her.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

mrh said:


> Hope do it in the next week. We are blessed with a baby girl and she was not included in the application. So, cannot do until I get a new passport for her.


Congratulations MRH. 

As per customs in India birth of Baby Girl doesn't only mean increase Laxmi (wealth) but it also signifies that best time of your life has arrived. 

And she won't be able to get a PR because she will get Australian citizenship by virtue of being being born to parents who have an Australian PR


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi
> You are required to satisfy the 60 point requirement to receive an invite. Yes ACT charges a fee for processing state sponsorship application.


When you say 60 points, is that including the 5 points given by state or excluding it.


----------



## dukeusa (Jul 6, 2014)

Dear all, 

I recieved verification email from ACT, after less than 24h, so i am able to apply for ACT. 
I will prepare all documents today and tomorrow, but would kindly ask you for few more advices:
- i need to attach a verification email on online application - would saving web page in pdf be good enough? how did you do it?
- Currently i have 55 points and with ACT nomination will hopefully get to 60. When i submit EoI should i put in that i already have ACT nomination, even though i will not have it at that point of time, so it will automatically trigger the invitation, or should i claim 55 points and once when i get nomination will automaticaly rise to 60 points? i hope that my question is clear?
- As i will apply for nomination today or tomorrow i can use the same job ads that i prepared for verification, as most of them are from 1st july onwards?
- I have arround 40k AUD in cash on my account + 6-7AUD worth car. Would it be enough for myself and 2 dependents?
- If i'm not mistaken, i don't have to write a settlement statement because i am not using migration agent?

Thank you very much for your answers, if anyone needs any assistance from my side, i will be more than happy to help. 

Best rgds


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Dukeusa,

Congrats on +ve verification. 

Here are your answers:

- i need to attach a verification email on online application - would saving web page in pdf be good enough? how did you do it?
Yes, save as pdf and enclose.

- Currently i have 55 points and with ACT nomination will hopefully get to 60. When i submit EoI should i put in that i already have ACT nomination, even though i will not have it at that point of time, so it will automatically trigger the invitation, or should i claim 55 points and once when i get nomination will automaticaly rise to 60 points? i hope that my question is clear?
You have to add points for SS when you lodge EOI, it will be automatically reflected. EOI is not automatically updated, so when your nomination is approved, EOI will still have 55 points, not eligible for invite. I hope that is clear now.
- As i will apply for nomination today or tomorrow i can use the same job ads that i prepared for verification, as most of them are from 1st july onwards?
Yes, you can!
- I have arround 40k AUD in cash on my account + 6-7AUD worth car. Would it be enough for myself and 2 dependents?
Try to declare more funds. As much as you can.  I am single applicant and I showed close to 50k AUD.

- If i'm not mistaken, i don't have to write a settlement statement because i am not using migration agent?
Settlement statement is required for you. For agent, only 956 form is used, all other documents are for applicants only.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

vanitha.chandra said:


> When you say 60 points, is that including the 5 points given by state or excluding it.


Hi Vanitha,

60 points are with 5 points from ACT.

You can declare this in your EOI that you are expecting nomination from ACT and it will automatically add 5 points to your EOI.

Cheers,


----------



## dukeusa (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks Garry, 
I will then get one property transfered on my name, shouldn't be a problem then. Referring the settlement statement, this is what it says on 190 guidelines:

o	For overseas residents
	Show that you have a sound understanding of the settlement costs involved on arrival to Canberra, and while you seek employment:
•	If you are using a migration agent, you must attach a settlement statement that includes:
	Evidence of research into the cost of living in Canberra, including rent, food, transport and entertainment.
	Estimated of cost of relocation to ACT in Australian Dollars, including but not limited to: flights; freight; and initial accommodation.
	Estimated cost of living in Canberra for you and any dependants, in Australian Dollars.
•	*If you are not using a migration agent, the settlement research is included as part of the online application.* 

That means that i will have to write something about it while filling online application?? In this case i don't have to write a separate document and attach it?
Also, regarding EoI, if i understood correctly, when i claim points i will have to put in 5 points for ACT SS, event though i don't have it yet, and once when its granted i will score 60 points and then be able to apply on skillselect?

Sorry if i bother you
Thanks


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi,

1. Has the new list for ACT released yet for this year ?
2. How long is it taking for getting SS from ACT. I see in the timelines taking for than 3+ months ? thats longer Victoria ?

Cheers


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

dukeusa said:


> Thanks Garry,
> I will then get one property transfered on my name, shouldn't be a problem then. Referring the settlement statement, this is what it says on 190 guidelines:
> 
> o	For overseas residents
> ...


Hey,

You dont need to do all this. It is a long process. Once you have the verification from ACT, just go for lodgement. Do not wait. It will add unnecessary hurdles to your application.

PM me you email, I will send you a sample of what funds I have shown, you can show both fixed and variable funds and it depends entirely on your settlement statement as to how many funds you need to show.

Further better, check with applicants on forum with 2 sec applicants and get an idea of how many funds you gotta show to get approval.

Lol, no worries mate, the forum is to help each other only.

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Has the new list for ACT released yet for this year ?
> 2. How long is it taking for getting SS from ACT. I see in the timelines taking for than 3+ months ? thats longer Victoria ?
> ...


Hey Bud

Long time huh,

1. Not yet, they have opened nominations for overseas applicants on 1 July, but the list is the same as it was on 24 Feb 2014.

No changes expected before August last week, as per ACT website.

2. As of now, its close to 4 months, at times, even more. Thats because they had a huge backlog due to expiration of their annual quota of nominations with DIBP, but now that the quota is refreshed on 1 July, they are issuing nominations in full swing.

Cheers,


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Garry2684 said:


> Hey Bud
> 
> Long time huh,
> 
> ...


thanks buddy !

No action on this thread ..dont think people are getting any results at all and 4+ month is a long wait what is there SLA of giving results ?


----------



## arifurrahman (May 6, 2014)

Dear All,

Please help with ACT State Nomination information.

The following link has a notice under the tab "Meeting Requirement" which suggests that ACT Occupation list will be reviewed and published in August 2014.

Skilled Migration Visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

My nominated occupation is ICT Business Development Manager-225212 which is currently showing as closed in the list available at the ACT govt. website. 

I was wondering if anyone could give me some information on whether my nominated occupation will be available in August 2014?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hmenon (Jul 10, 2013)

arifurrahman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please help with ACT State Nomination information.
> 
> ...


There are chances of it getting open or getting limited ..Last july my occupation got closed which was open and by AUG it went to limited.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am relatively new to this forum and I am truly blown away by the consolidated wealth of information here. I am sure that even the consultants must be referring to the forums here.
A brief about me- I am AJ from Bangalore, India. I have a Masters degree in HR from the University of Mumbai and from the past 3 years am self employed and run my own HR consulting and recruitment firm.

After research and advice from various consultants both in India and in OZ, I have been told that the only two current options available to me for 190 visa are, ACT (223112- recruitment consultant) or NT(223111).

Is there any one on this forum/ or knows of anyone in any of the forums who has applied as* a self-employed person*. I could really use some guidance on the documentation/ process/ timelines etc.
Thanks,
AJ

P.S- I just returned from a 3 months trip in Oz where I lived in Sydney and visited Canberra, Melbourne, GOR and Cairns and have researched the job markets there. Got some good insights.


----------



## ashish3116 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Friends, any idea when the list is going to come in August. Does anyone know about 149211 - Contact Centre Manager skill. It hasn't come anywhere else. Was there for only few hours in SA list and then was put on special condition.


----------



## yorned (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey Guys,

New to this forum... just wanted to know... i got my CO assigned for the role of ICT - Business Analyst yesterday. Any idea how long do they take on an average to respond with their assessment

Thanks!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

seems like no one is getting results in ACT !!!

Any update from Anyone ?


----------



## Hmenon (Jul 10, 2013)

noobrex said:


> seems like no one is getting results in ACT !!!
> 
> Any update from Anyone ?


Not yet from ACT...


----------



## yorned (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey Guys,

New to this forum... just wanted to know... i got my CO assigned for the role of ICT - Business Analyst yesterday. Any idea how long do they take on an average to respond with their assessment

Thanks!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

yorned said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> New to this forum... just wanted to know... i got my CO assigned for the role of ICT - Business Analyst yesterday. Any idea how long do they take on an average to respond with their assessment
> 
> Thanks!


based on current trend it should be around 4-5 months.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

bump....

Do they ask for Job Advertisements again after initial once we send at the time of verification for Limited occupation ?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

yorned said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> New to this forum... just wanted to know... i got my CO assigned for the role of ICT - Business Analyst yesterday. Any idea how long do they take on an average to respond with their assessment
> 
> Thanks!


Hi yorned,

If you are asking for the ACT SS, their usual time line is from 1 day to 1 week for result after CO assignment. Good Luck.

Thanks,


----------



## yorned (Jul 15, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi yorned,
> 
> If you are asking for the ACT SS, their usual time line is from 1 day to 1 week for result after CO assignment. Good Luck.
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks for that update.. And yes im awaiting the SS ACT Nomination


----------



## Kaliuka (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum though not new to the migration process I applied for ACT SS as Recruitment consultant (223112) on 07/07. I saw on their website that currently they are processing applications received on 08/07. In that regards I want to ask has someone noticed what was the period between the official processing date and appointment of CO?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Kaliuka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum though not new to the migration process I applied for ACT SS as Recruitment consultant (223112) on 07/07. I saw on their website that currently they are processing applications received on 08/07. In that regards I want to ask has someone noticed what was the period between the official processing date and appointment of CO?
> Thank you in advance!


around 4-5 months 

where did you come to know that they are processing times for ACT ? did you call them


----------



## Kaliuka (Jul 19, 2014)

There is an information on the ACT government website. Check it at Current processing times under the Migrate button (sorry, I'm not allowed to post links)


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Current processing times

We are currently processing applications received on 8 July 2014.

You should not enquire about the progress of your application unless it was lodged prior to this date. Progress enquiries can delay application processing.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So does this message mean that, they are processing the applications lodged on 8th July and the people who lodged there SS should get results in a week ? or does it take 4-5 months ?

Can the elders advice


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Current processing times
> 
> We are currently processing applications received on 8 July 2014.
> 
> ...



Hi Noobrex

ACT had closed applicants for SS on march 25. Recently, they have cleared most of their backlog. But I am not sure if they have processed all onshore applications from the march-july period (expected to be very very less applications however). If it is written on the website, surely, they are processing fast.

ACt started taking applications from offshore applicants from 1 July again but then most of the occupations are closed, so very few applications, so could be that they are processing fast


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Noobrex
> 
> ACT had closed applicants for SS on march 25. Recently, they have cleared most of their backlog. But I am not sure if they have processed all onshore applications from the march-july period (expected to be very very less applications however). If it is written on the website, surely, they are processing fast.
> 
> ACt started taking applications from offshore applicants from 1 July again but then most of the occupations are closed, so very few applications, so could be that they are processing fast


Thanks, Also, If we have gone through verification already and lodged SS application. Will they be asking for Jobs advertisements again and how much time do they give to provide those Jobs advertisements. Also, in case the profession gets closed and SS has been lodged still we are good right as SS has already been lodged ? 

Also, how long do you think they would take if the application has been lodged on 17th July ?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys just for my information.. ACT only covers Canberra or I am missing any other place..

Thnx
Vishnu


----------



## yorned (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi,

I received my ACT SS nomination last week. Could you please let me know how long is the nomination valid for?


----------



## mrh (Apr 9, 2014)

yorned said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my ACT SS nomination last week. Could you please let me know how long is the nomination valid for?


ACT SS is valid for 3 months.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

yorned said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my ACT SS nomination last week. Could you please let me know how long is the nomination valid for?


When did you file for ACT SS ? and was your occupation in limited category ? can you please provide details.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys just for my information.. ACT only covers Canberra or I am missing any other place..
> 
> Thnx
> Vishnu


yes


----------



## yorned (Jul 15, 2014)

noobrex said:


> When did you file for ACT SS ? and was your occupation in limited category ? can you please provide details.


My job Category was ICT Biz Analyst. 261111 and it was in the limited category.


----------



## yorned (Jul 15, 2014)

mrh said:


> ACT SS is valid for 3 months.


Could you please validate your claim.
I cannot view this information neither on skillselect nor ACT website.

I have read in some blogs that it is 60 days


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

yorned said:


> My job Category was ICT Biz Analyst. 261111 and it was in the limited category.


did they ask for Job Advertisements again before giving you final approval like you must have submitted during Verification ? 

Also, when did you file for ACT SS ? and When did you recieve you SS approval ? 

This would help people here to know the timeline ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

yorned said:


> Could you please validate your claim.
> I cannot view this information neither on skillselect nor ACT website.
> 
> I have read in some blogs that it is 60 days


Yorned you seem online can you respond to my query please


----------



## yorned (Jul 15, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Yorned you seem online can you respond to my query please


Hey sorry for the delay in response.

I had submitted my application on the 19th march,2014 and received the CO allocated mail last wednesday and then got it approved by friday.

As for your above question, I had submitted the job ads only at the time of document submission in March and nothing further.

Hope that helps!


----------



## yorned (Jul 15, 2014)

yorned said:


> Could you please validate your claim.
> I cannot view this information neither on skillselect nor ACT website.
> 
> I have read in some blogs that it is 60 days


I had gone through the website and found the information as mentioned below:

*"On confirmation DIBP will immediately issue an invitation to apply for your Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) visa. You then have 60 days to lodge the application for the visa. DIBP will let you know the outcome of your visa application.

Your ACT nomination will expire if you don’t apply for the visa within the 90 days of receiving approval."*

I would like to know which time frame is applicable 60 or 90 days?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

yorned said:


> Hey sorry for the delay in response.
> 
> I had submitted my application on the 19th march,2014 and received the CO allocated mail last wednesday and then got it approved by friday.
> 
> ...


awesome tahnks


----------



## yorned (Jul 15, 2014)

yorned said:


> I had gone through the website and found the information as mentioned below:
> 
> *"On confirmation DIBP will immediately issue an invitation to apply for your Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) visa. You then have 60 days to lodge the application for the visa. DIBP will let you know the outcome of your visa application.
> 
> ...


Could someone please address this concern?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

yorned said:


> Could someone please address this concern?


its 60 days checked with my consultant who is MARA registered.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

has anyone who filed in July got results, since the website states that they are processing applications for 8 July ?


----------



## Kaliuka (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi guys,
today I recieved an e-mail that I've been assigned a case officer! Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Kaliuka said:


> Hi guys,
> today I recieved an e-mail that I've been assigned a case officer! Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


when did you lodge your ss application and for which profession was it in limited.


----------



## Kaliuka (Jul 19, 2014)

My profession is 223112 - Recruitment Consultant and yes it was limited. I recieved a positive verification on 07.07. and lodged my application on the same date.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Kaliuka said:


> My profession is 223112 - Recruitment Consultant and yes it was limited. I recieved a positive verification on 07.07. and lodged my application on the same date.


Hey thanks, did they ask for Job Advertisements again ? during the process or if they do as the CO has been assigned can you share that as I had lodged by SS on 16/7 and mine is also in limited occupation and I want to be prepared just incase they want fresh job advertisements. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Kaliuka (Jul 19, 2014)

So far they haven't and I suppose that they won't because there have been only 2 weeks between the verification and today. If they ask some new information, I'll post an update here


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Guys !!

I read a post here where someone shared the commitment letter with other folks..Can I have the privilege of getting one, can some one share the same with me to have a glance.

Thnx
Vishnu


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Guys !!
> 
> I read a post here where someone shared the commitment letter with other folks..Can I have the privilege of getting one, can some one share the same with me to have a glance.
> 
> ...


Hi Giri,

Its an honor to share it with friends  Send me your email ID, i will send it to you 

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kaliuka said:


> So far they haven't and I suppose that they won't because there have been only 2 weeks between the verification and today. If they ask some new information, I'll post an update here


Hi Kaliuka and Noobrex,

Just to update you both, verification is only for basic checking of minimum requirements match.

When you get a CO assigned, the CO looks at your case in detail and can ask for additional documentation at any stage. 

Usually, they ask for new jobs on day 1 or 2 of Co assignment. So, good Luck.

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

yorned said:


> Could someone please address this concern?


Hi Yorned,

Both pieces of info are correct.

What happens is that if you have not lodged your EOI and you get SS from a state, the state asks you to file EOI and submit EOI number to confirm state nomination on skill select.

If you have filed EOI before lodging SS, you automatically get an invite from DIBP as soon as your nomination is approved.

SS is valid for 60 days.

Hope that answers your query.

Thanks,


----------



## Kaliuka (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi guys!
Good News!!! I just recieved state nomination! I'm so, so happy! 
Thanks for the positive energy that all of you share here.
Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Garry ..shared my i.d with you via pm.

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## lakshay.vikas (Feb 10, 2014)

Kaliuka said:


> Hi guys!
> Good News!!! I just recieved state nomination! I'm so, so happy!
> Thanks for the positive energy that all of you share here.
> Good luck to all of you!


Congrats Kaliuka.. All the best for future..


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Kaliuka said:


> Hi guys!
> Good News!!! I just recieved state nomination! I'm so, so happy!
> Thanks for the positive energy that all of you share here.
> Good luck to all of you!


Congrats  so that means you didnt had to provide Job advertisements ?

Congrats once again


----------



## Kaliuka (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you!
They didn't ask for any additional information. Don't worry, soon you'll have your SS!


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

As per ACT website, demand occupations will be reviewed in August. Any idea on what date that would be ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Did anyone got any invites ?


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Guys, i 've written to ACT migration services and they confirmed that on 1st Aug they will open the occupations.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

sairavi said:


> Guys, i 've written to ACT migration services and they confirmed that on 1st Aug they will open the occupations.


Great news


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

awesome news sairavi..

folks, be ready n submit asap..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> awesome news sairavi.. folks, be ready n submit asap..


Gerry I've sent an email .please check


----------



## maryma (May 12, 2014)

Hey guys...

Is there any one to help me with a commitment letter sample? I am desperately looking for one!!


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

Its just one day to go... Guys can u advise the list of documents everybody should be ready with to apply for ACT nomination ?

my ANSC is for 261111.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any good news guys ? any update ? I think they are waiting for a new list to come out .


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

maryma said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Is there any one to help me with a commitment letter sample? I am desperately looking for one!!


PM me your email ID, i will send it to u


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

All,

I guess tonight ACT will open nominations, Could someone guide on how it happens ?
Is it going to be open at 12AM Canberra time or 10AM ?

What all document should we be ready with ?

RMG


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

rmg said:


> all,
> 
> i guess tonight act will open nominations, could someone guide on how it happens ?
> Is it going to be open at 12am canberra time or 10am ?
> ...


bump


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

guys someone please help with the above info


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

RMG said:


> guys someone please help with the above info


They normally update in working hours. About documents they require commitment statements, employability statements, financial statements etc. read the guideline from act website.


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

New list is out and most of the occupations are listed under CLOSED. ACT states it will reassess in Feb 2015. That really a trashed all my hopes.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

RMG,

Its a really sad news


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

RMG said:


> New list is out and most of the occupations are listed under CLOSED. ACT states it will reassess in Feb 2015. That really a trashed all my hopes.


RMG did you try victoria and tasmania ? based on 

ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa 

still open and available


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

gkvithia said:


> RMG did you try victoria and tasmania ? based on
> 
> ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa
> 
> still open and available


I have overall band as 7.5 but not 7 in each module, so VIC is not available for me until they lower the bar down abit.

Tas - They are not accepting offshore applications unless one have job offer.


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

RMG said:


> I have overall band as 7.5 but not 7 in each module, so VIC is not available for me until they lower the bar down abit.
> 
> Tas - They are not accepting offshore applications unless one have job offer.


redo ielts, many have, they are making it harder year by year, so best to redo and try your best


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys so sad even the occupation that I applied for is closed 

Does it impact my application that its closed now but I had submitted my application on 16th July ?

Please suggest.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

RMG said:


> I have overall band as 7.5 but not 7 in each module, so VIC is not available for me until they lower the bar down abit.
> 
> Tas - They are not accepting offshore applications unless one have job offer.


its sooooooo easy getting 7 in each i had those 6 times but never full 8


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anyone got there results this week ??? please guys please share


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

I was so optimistic about new ACT Occupation List...
I am thinking of applying for new skill...February is to far away...

Cccc...bad luck...

I wish all the best to all of you...


----------



## prabodhk (Aug 16, 2013)

RMG said:


> New list is out and most of the occupations are listed under CLOSED. ACT states it will reassess in Feb 2015. That really a trashed all my hopes.


But they said they will keep updating the list..so what u hope....?? My occupation is also closed. I am also disappointed. 
I dont know what to do now?...


----------



## dukeusa (Jul 6, 2014)

Bad luck guys, february is far away. Hopefully another states will ammend their lists. 

I applied for SS ACT on 17 July, after receiving verification email of limited occupation. Do you think that the latest update will affect my application or they will still consider it?

Thanks


----------



## Sharan23 (Aug 1, 2014)

HI,

I applied for Visa on 29th April and awaiting CO to be assigned. Could someone please let me know when might the CO gets assigned. It has been 3months till now.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sharan23 said:


> HI,
> 
> I applied for Visa on 29th April and awaiting CO to be assigned. Could someone please let me know when might the CO gets assigned. It has been 3months till now.


Hi Sharan23,

Check on the other forums like slow grants 190 and 189 and 190 grants.

Currently, people with lodge dates like 14-20 april are getting COs and grants. You will be assigned soon.

thanks,


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any update from anyone ? Its 8th still as per website.


----------



## carthik.annayan (Apr 6, 2014)

Guys, 

I got my Visa the 7th of last month i'm planning to make an entry to OZ land in a month or 2 can we create a thread for Indian's to keep in touch help each other in Canberra ?

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi people,

I am new to this thread and waiting to apply to ACT. Do anyone know when they are going to refresh their Occupation List, I believe they have fixed schedule to do so unlike other states like SA.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

RMG said:


> New list is out and most of the occupations are listed under CLOSED. ACT states it will reassess in Feb 2015. That really a trashed all my hopes.


Hi RMG,

Where is it mentioned that they are going to reassess their list in Feb 2015 ?


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

homeme said:


> Hi RMG,
> 
> Where is it mentioned that they are going to reassess their list in Feb 2015 ?


Here


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

aunswa said:


> Here


Thanks for the link,

Actually that's for closed occupations, I am concerned for occupations which are open as they are getting limited too soon. How fast an occupation can go from open to limited. I feel open or limited occupations status will be changing more frequently as like SA. Their occupation changed from High Availability to Special conditions within a week !!


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

homeme said:


> Thanks for the link,
> 
> Actually that's for closed occupations, I am concerned for occupations which are open as they are getting limited too soon. How fast an occupation can go from open to limited. I feel open or limited occupations status will be changing more frequently as like SA. Their occupation changed from High Availability to Special conditions within a week !!


That my friend you will never know. That is up to them...depends how many people are applying for certain occupations...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey good news guys they are now processing application recived on 15th July 

I think I should get my results soon 

Has anyone recieved there results ? We can make a tracker for all the applications lodged with dates to track the timeline ..if you guys are interested please post the dates of application and date of acknowledgement of ACT and status approved or rejected and I can make a tracker.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any invites guys ? 

Why is this thread so in active


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

dukeusa said:


> Bad luck guys, february is far away. Hopefully another states will ammend their lists.
> 
> I applied for SS ACT on 17 July, after receiving verification email of limited occupation. Do you think that the latest update will affect my application or they will still consider it?
> 
> Thanks


Hi dukeusa and everyone,
My occupation is in closed in ACT. The criteria says I have to employed full time in ACT. Does it mean I have to be an employee in ACT before asking for verification? Please clarify


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

iqraaswad said:


> Hi dukeusa and everyone, My occupation is in closed in ACT. The criteria says I have to employed full time in ACT. Does it mean I have to be an employee in ACT before asking for verification? Please clarify


If you are onshore the answer is yes, offshore applicant can apply with a ACT job offer though.


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

Kaliuka said:


> Hi guys!
> Good News!!! I just recieved state nomination! I'm so, so happy!
> Thanks for the positive energy that all of you share here.
> Good luck to all of you!


Hi Kaliuka,
Congrats for getting SS. Could you please PM me or let me know how did you get SS.I am in ACT but the criteria is you have to employed. 

Any guidance appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Kaliuka (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi,

I recieved the SS in the normal way. I'm not in Canberra and when I applied my occupation was limited. I applied under the list from February 2013 which was active till end of July. Firts I recieved a verification and uploaded the documents on the same day - 07.07. After that it was just waiting, and 2 and a half weeks later a recieved the approval. 
So there is nothing exceptional that I did. Just followed the steps and was prepared with all documents. 
I was lucky to recieve the SS before the change of the list because my occupation is closed in the new list! And I'm exteremely grateful for that!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Kaliuka said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recieved the SS in the normal way. I'm not in Canberra and when I applied my occupation was limited. I applied under the list from February 2013 which was active till end of July. Firts I recieved a verification and uploaded the documents on the same day - 07.07. After that it was just waiting, and 2 and a half weeks later a recieved the approval.
> So there is nothing exceptional that I did. Just followed the steps and was prepared with all documents.
> I was lucky to recieve the SS before the change of the list because my occupation is closed in the new list! And I'm exteremely grateful for that!


Congrats and can you share your timelines how much time for verification, also did they ask for job advertisements again as I had applied for a profession which was limited but is closed in the new list.

Also, you have mentioned that you received your sponsorship in 2 weeks time but uptill thursday they were processing applications for 7/7 and now they are processing applications for 15th July I am a bit confused now


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Noobrex,

when did you apply for ACT SS?
U can check with them about your application status.. they are very kind and will instantaneously tell u the update!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Kaliuka (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi Noorbex and all,
here are my timelines for ACT SS:

04.07. - Decided to apply for ACT SS. I had almost all documents prepered because I wanted to apply in March also and the day before I was ready with the documents they closed the quota. 
06.07. - Sent documents for verification.
07.07. - Recieved verification.
07.07. - Applied for ACT SS and made the payment. 
22.07. - Recieved an e-mail I have a case officer assigned 
24.07. - Recieved SS approval 

And no, as I said before, they haven't ask for any additional documents. 
Look, every case is individual. May be, because that I had applied very shortly after the opening of the quota, they had very few applicants and were able to process fast. Or it was just a luck. They have 8 weeks processing period and as unpleasent as it is, you just have to be a little bit more patient. 
If your documents are OK, I don't think that you have to worry so much. 

I wholeheartedly wish you to get your approvals very, very soon!!!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Noobrex,
> 
> when did you apply for ACT SS?
> U can check with them about your application status.. they are very kind and will instantaneously tell u the update!!
> ...


I applied on 17 july.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Kaliuka said:


> Hi Noorbex and all,
> here are my timelines for ACT SS:
> 
> 04.07. - Decided to apply for ACT SS. I had almost all documents prepered because I wanted to apply in March also and the day before I was ready with the documents they closed the quota.
> ...


Is job postings mandatory to provide, even for open occupations..??


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Homeme,

Yes, employment adverts and statements are the top criteria for ACT to decide upon the SS as they want to understand how you qualify for the job opportunities in ACT and whether you will be successful in ACT.

We have seen a lot of ppl being rejected due to non satisfactory employment search and statements.

Good Luck.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

noobrex said:


> I applied on 17 july.


very close now  

Good Luck!!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Garry2684 said:


> very close now
> 
> Good Luck!!


Thanks buddy 

How long you anticipate it would take ?


----------



## akj (Jul 8, 2014)

carthik.annayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my Visa the 7th of last month i'm planning to make an entry to OZ land in a month or 2 can we create a thread for Indian's to keep in touch help each other in Canberra ?
> 
> ...


Dear Carthik
I m in a same boat as you are. Got my visa last month and plan to travel to Aus in a month or 2. Did you get a reply on your request to create a different forum.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

akj said:


> Dear Carthik
> I m in a same boat as you are. Got my visa last month and plan to travel to Aus in a month or 2. Did you get a reply on your request to create a different forum.


Can you guys share your timeline along with the timelines and job code ? It would hep the other forum members who have applied for ACT. hope you would share.

Would request people to help people as well, not only to use the forum for getting help it would keep the essence of the forum alive.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Homeme,
> 
> Yes, employment adverts and statements are the top criteria for ACT to decide upon the SS as they want to understand how you qualify for the job opportunities in ACT and whether you will be successful in ACT.
> 
> ...


For those occupations which are practiced as a self employed profession here as well as in Australia ?? Can we show only reference of the Australian practitioners. I am confused as these occupations doesn't have job openings.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys any update from anyone ? did anyone get there results today ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Did anyone else receive any newsletter from ACT ? I did today


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes many of us, including me. 



noobrex said:


> Did anyone else receive any newsletter from ACT ? I did today


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

amitc21 said:


> Yes many of us, including me.


Thanks for sharing bro.

Is there a criteria who receives these newsletter ? Do only selected people get this or all ?

Also did any people who have been rejected receive this as well ?


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

People who subscribed or got the grant, It does'nt matter if rejected. Once ur mail address added in their database, u ll keep receiving those newsletters 



noobrex said:


> Thanks for sharing bro.
> 
> Is there a criteria who receives these newsletter ? Do only selected people get this or all ?
> 
> Also did any people who have been rejected receive this as well ?


----------



## dukeusa (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
Sorry for being inactive at this thread, had deserved vacation 

So:
Occupation - Recruitment Consultant 223112 - was limited until 1st August, since then closed
Verification email recieved - 10 July
EOI sent - 14 July
ACT nomination submited - 17 July
Case Officer assigned - 7 August
Skill Select Invitation recived - 11 August

Planning to apply for subclas 190 visa mid September. 

Thanks all, if anyone needs help let me know.


----------



## amitc21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats and all the best for visa application 




dukeusa said:


> Hi everyone,
> Sorry for being inactive at this thread, had deserved vacation
> 
> So:
> ...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

My friend did not receive it


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

dukeusa said:


> Hi everyone,
> Sorry for being inactive at this thread, had deserved vacation
> 
> So:
> ...


Congratulations and thanks for sharing details. Your time line is same as mine. Think I should be getting results soon. Can you share if job advertisements were asked again.


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Did anyone else receive any newsletter from ACT ? I did today


And what does it state?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

aunswa said:


> And what does it state?


General events in Canberra. What about you did you receive it and have you filed the nomination for act ?


----------



## dukeusa (Jul 6, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Congratulations and thanks for sharing details. Your time line is same as mine. Think I should be getting results soon. Can you share if job advertisements were asked again.


Thank you, hopefully you will recieve it soon. 

There was no additional requirements asked again, ie job ads, proof of financial capacity etc. 

Good luck


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

dukeusa said:


> Thank you, hopefully you will recieve it soon.
> 
> There was no additional requirements asked again, ie job ads, proof of financial capacity etc.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks again for sharing this information. I feel may be I should be getting my results sometime this week, since both of us filed on the same date.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Does ACT mail the applicant as well as the agent the result or just the agent ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any new updates ?


----------



## lemehs (Mar 17, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Does ACT mail the applicant as well as the agent the result or just the agent ?


Just the agent...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

lemehs said:


> Just the agent...


Thanks


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

So did anyone get any invited / Rejected today ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

I just heard from my agent office that a case officer has been assigned. How long now will it take.


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

noobrex said:


> I just heard from my agent office that a case officer has been assigned. How long now will it take.


all the best buddy, it typically takes 1 - 3 working days..

regards


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

no one talks in here 

Any updates


----------



## Kaliuka (Jul 19, 2014)

It took me 2 days, so probably tomorrow you will recieve the answer. Fingers crossed!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

So let me share my status as well ...got a positive result today ...cheers  

Wish the rest of the process goes fine as well.


----------



## Kaliuka (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats Noobrex! 
The waiting is over! Now the final push begins. Good luck ahead


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Kaliuka said:


> Congrats Noobrex!
> The waiting is over! Now the final push begins. Good luck ahead


Thanks a lot, I was getting impatient with all the wait and all. So have you filed you 190 yet ?


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all,
I have applied for assessment as electronics engineer on 21July, which would take 3-4 months for an outcome, of which Im very positive.
I am in Canberra doing masters in a view to apply for ACT nomination. I have 55 points without SS. My profession is closed now and the qualification criteira has also been changed.
I am really worried that what should I do now once i will get my assessment, I cannot apply for ACT nom because it requires that you must be employed for 12months. 
Could anyone help and suggest what should I do next as I want to apply through SS anyway otherwise it will be a big queue.

Thanks for help/comments/suggestions in advance


----------



## dukeusa (Jul 6, 2014)

noobrex said:


> So let me share my status as well ...got a positive result today ...cheers
> 
> Wish the rest of the process goes fine as well.


Congratulations and good luck


----------



## Kaliuka (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi,
I lodged the visa today and will do the medicals on Monday. The most important waiting has begun!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## MAN07 (Jul 21, 2014)

Congratulations Noobrex ..


----------



## Sharan23 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi,

I got my CO assigned, he asked me to submit Work experience documents. earlier I submitted, my current company's Pay slips & all my previous and current company's Offer letters & Relieving letters. Now still he asked me to submit Work experience documents, what should I submit. I have all company's offer and relieving letters which I already submitted. I have current company's Form16's. Should I submit specifically anything to him or can I submit what ever I have ? Can someone please help me with this.


----------



## Kaliuka (Jul 19, 2014)

I think that you have to submit reference letter for your employers. This is an obligatory document and you will be asked for it from the DIBC too.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Sharan23 said:


> Hi, I got my CO assigned, he asked me to submit Work experience documents. earlier I submitted, my current company's Pay slips & all my previous and current company's Offer letters & Relieving letters. Now still he asked me to submit Work experience documents, what should I submit. I have all company's offer and relieving letters which I already submitted. I have current company's Form16's. Should I submit specifically anything to him or can I submit what ever I have ? Can someone please help me with this.


Submit updated work experience letter with everything you submitted earlier.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sharan23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my CO assigned, he asked me to submit Work experience documents. earlier I submitted, my current company's Pay slips & all my previous and current company's Offer letters & Relieving letters. Now still he asked me to submit Work experience documents, what should I submit. I have all company's offer and relieving letters which I already submitted. I have current company's Form16's. Should I submit specifically anything to him or can I submit what ever I have ? Can someone please help me with this.


Hi Sharan23,

Work Experience letter is the reference letter, which contains all info - your job responsibilities, duration with the company, weekly working hours details, name and contact details of your immediate supervisor- signed and stamped by your immediate supervisor. I submitted only these type of experience letters with my SS application. In case of SS application, no payslips n offer/relieving letters/ bank statements are needed. 

Thanks,


----------



## maryma (May 12, 2014)

I need to know if there is any possibility to ask Canberran officers to extend our verification time (for 2 more weeks)! You know the maximum time is 1 month, but unfortunately due to some problems we are not able to submit an EOI yet! Any similar experience guys?!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Maryma,

I havent come across this question/ situation so far, no idea.. check with some moderators, they may be able to guide.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

So guys whats the status anyone else got there sponsership and all...hope everyone gets there posituve, I am going to file my 190 soon, been busy collecting docs and all


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Dear All,

I am looking for an advice. I have received 190 visa (ACT Sponsored) however; I see that professional jobs in my area of expertise are rare. I am also applying whatever available but not receiving a good response. Please can you tell me if I like to find job in other state, what is the process like?

Need an advice or suggestion, please.


----------



## honeyarya (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi All,

Anyone Tell me when there will be opening for more positions, as i missed 1st july and same day it was filled.

Is there any possibility that my occupation will open again.... My occupation is 225411-Technical Sales Representative


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

If u r tryong for act, they never reviewed on 1 july..

also ACT is set to review d list in feb next year, try other states n u gotta b more active to not miss anything.. generally it comes on forums first wen new lists r coming.. 

good luck bro


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

fakhan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am looking for an advice. I have received 190 visa (ACT Sponsored) however; I see that professional jobs in my area of expertise are rare. I am also applying whatever available but not receiving a good response. Please can you tell me if I like to find job in other state, what is the process like?
> 
> Need an advice or suggestion, please.


MOst employers will not consider you till you are in AUS.

All will face this issue, donot restrict urself to jobs in your domain in first few months. grab watever you get. Get settled, know the market and then plan.

Its ideal to stick to your obligation of staying in ACT  only in worst situations, approach them for moving to another state. 

Its our duty to serve the state who sponsored us.

Thanks,


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> MOst employers will not consider you till you are in AUS.
> 
> All will face this issue, donot restrict urself to jobs in your domain in first few months. grab watever you get. Get settled, know the market and then plan.
> 
> ...


Thanks Garry for such a grateful advice. You are right, I should stick to my commitment and gain my credibility. Hope, all goes well with us.


----------



## triple8 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Graduate planning on ACT SS*

Hi all

I was hoping if anyone help/advice me out on the ACT SS

heres my short story so far.

- a recent graduate from NSW with dual masters in marketing and HR management. so I can work in HR and mkting related fields

- looking to get ACT SS and then lodge Visa 190

- I am confused about the employment contract, My current internship provider has asked me to assist him as a recruitment consultant with no base pay and a 50% share in any sales we make for 12 months. I would be working for his ACT registered company full time but without basic salary. Would this employment be considered by the ACT govt as a valid work experience? 

or have you heard anything or anyone in a similar scenario.? Thank for the help, much appreciated!
Regards,


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

triple8 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was hoping if anyone help/advice me out on the ACT SS
> 
> ...


As far as I know they require a salaried, taxable, paid job, and in your case it might create a problem at the time of claiming work exp. benefits. as also it is an internship. correct me further if i am wrong.


----------



## triple8 (Sep 8, 2014)

I would be paid but not on a base pay structure. It is going to be 100% commission only and will vary.

The employer is my current mentor, I work as an intern with him in SYD and he has asked me to join his office in Canberra as a recruitment consultant.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today 

Thanks to all you lovely people for the wishes and support.

Special thanks to all my friends from our little secret group (u guys know it which group it is )

Cheers!!


----------



## VBP (Apr 30, 2014)

Dear All,

At the outset, many congratulations to everyone who have got their grants till now and all the best to those who are waiting for them.

Im glad and completely overjoyed to inform that I received my direct grant (190, ACT state) on 11th September, (Last Thursday) and also apologies for informing so late.. 

I cant thank enough to all the group members for their support through some very tough times and answering all queries, inspite some of them being very lame.. 

All the best for your journey and i hope we rub shoulders in Australia some day..

Regards


----------



## soodrahul (Dec 16, 2013)

Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. Its a direct grant from adelaide team 2. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.

Thank you guys, I wish every one get their grants soon.

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

soodrahul said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. Its a direct grant from adelaide team 2. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Thank you guys, I wish every one get their grants soon.
> 
> ...


thats around 2.5 month congrats


----------



## henrypham120190 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I've just discovered this place since I'm struggling with my ACT SS  Been reading some stuff in here and I think I should drop a line. Thank you very much for sharing your experiences !

I have been living in Canberra for a year, yet writing a good commitment for it is actually really hard. 
How do you think the writing quality would affect the SS ? I mean my writing is totally horrendous.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

so any new updates guys


----------



## MDC (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi All,

Hope someone can help me on this,

I got my CV verified by ACT it was positive and applied for the sponsorship. can someone tell me the probability of getting the sponsorship? it has been more than two months and haven't heard anything back!

As per the new occupation list published on the 1st my occupation is closed. 

Appreciate your help.

Cheers,

MDC


----------



## Aajay18 (Apr 7, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today
> 
> ...


Hi,

Does uploading the Med and PCC after 45days of lodging visa application delay your Visa Grant?
As I can see some applications lodged after me have got CO allocated...

Aajay18


223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| Grant: Eagerly Awaited :fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

MDC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope someone can help me on this,
> 
> ...


Dude sorry for replying late but since you had it verified you should have filed and it should not been late in filling ... do it asap and wish you did file didnt wait...i think you must have recieved a positive response by now c ya in ACT hope everything goes fine for all of us


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

any more got 190 approved for ACT join in would help to know timeline


----------



## Aajay18 (Apr 7, 2014)

Aajay18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does uploading the Med and PCC after 45days of lodging visa application delay your Visa Grant?
> As I can see some applications lodged after me have got CO allocated...
> ...


CO Asigned on 15th Oct !!!

223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited :fingerscrossed:[/QUOTE]


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Aajay18 said:


> CO Asigned on 15th Oct !!!
> 
> 223112 (190): IELTS: L:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 19 sept'13| Vet Positive: 02-Jan-2014| EOI Lodged: 22-Feb-2014 | ACT SS Lodged: 22-Feb-2014| Invite: 1st Jul'14 | 190 Visa Lodged on: 7th Aug'14| PCC: 7th Oct'14| Meds: 22 Sept'14| CO Asigned:15th Oct | Grant Eagerly Awaited :fingerscrossed:


[/QUOTE]

It think if its been 3 months and you have uploaded all the documents wait for lets say 2 more weeks if your don't hear back call them and you should get your grant


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi everyone
What was the last date when the visa was granted in ACT. Are there people from Aug who have received the grant.
Regards
SDS

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## annie_chow (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello Everyone

Is anyone aware whether job verification through email is still required for Closed occupations or not? In the new guidelines it doesnt mention so any where. Just the basic attachment of jobs and employability statement with the application form.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

annie_chow said:


> Hello Everyone Is anyone aware whether job verification through email is still required for Closed occupations or not? In the new guidelines it doesnt mention so any where. Just the basic attachment of jobs and employability statement with the application form. Thanks in advance


Annie can you apply for close occupation??

Regards


----------



## annie_chow (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes actually I can since my brother is living there


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

annie_chow said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Is anyone aware whether job verification through email is still required for Closed occupations or not? In the new guidelines it doesnt mention so any where. Just the basic attachment of jobs and employability statement with the application form.
> 
> Thanks in advance


No. It's no more required annie.


----------

